#ubuntu-si 2011-01-31
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> jp :DD
<bogdanov> as mu kdaj plato
<bogdanov> k seje przgala
<bogdanov> k si mocno prtisnu konektor od napajalnika na plato
<bogdanov> drgac pa ne
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> spajkalnik pa spajkaš konektor pa je :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> mah nestekas
<bogdanov> cese
<bogdanov> na gumb sploh neprzge
<bogdanov> sam tko se przge
<bogdanov> ce ornk skp prtisnm
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> tud ce bi spajknu tko ks reku
<bogdanov> kako nj przgem
<bogdanov> D:
<bogdanov> a nj k sev przgal nikol ga neugasnem
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> jah..sj ne rabiš pritisnit gumb da ga ugasneš :D
<CrazyLemon> shutdown pa je :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> kako pa za TURN ON
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> jah gumb lahk vedno pritisneš ane :D
<bogdanov> ne??
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> nevem cudna plata je to
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga si pol počeu :D
<bogdanov> a k dela dela
<bogdanov> super
<bogdanov> jah nc
<bogdanov> tako sm dobu
<christooss_> bogdanov sam knof je treba zamenjat
<christooss_> pa je
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> christoss
<bogdanov> misls na
<bogdanov> ohisju
<CrazyLemon> jah ne..ni to vse.. če bi blo vse vredu ne bi prižgal pcja z konektorjem od napajalnika
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ni fora v tem ker druge plate delajo
<christooss_> bogdanov jup
<bogdanov> plata nima napihnenih konezatorjov pa nc
<bogdanov> samo nerada se przge
<christooss_> wierd
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> bi mogoce
<bogdanov> kdo z flasham
<bogdanov> zajebu? :)
<bogdanov> je*
<christooss_> če se pržge
<christooss_> pol ne
<christooss_> oz bios pa to dela bp?
<bogdanov> toje res :)
<bogdanov> jah dela
<christooss_> pol k se plata prižge
<bogdanov> sicer temperatur pa to nekaze
<christooss_> no pol ni flash
<bogdanov> kr kaze neki u minus
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss_> mogoče maš kable narobe zvezane vse
<christooss_> na unih konektorjih
<bogdanov> na kerih konektorjih
<bogdanov> front panel?
<christooss_> k knof za ugasnt prižgat ni nič drugega k en "kratek" stik
<christooss_> bogdanov tm k pridejo žičke od knofov v plato
<bogdanov> ja
<christooss_> ::::::::::::
<bogdanov> ja sj
<christooss_> takole ponavad zgleda
<bogdanov> fp
<bogdanov> je sigurno prov prkloplen
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> nimas kej falit
<bogdanov> POWERSW
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> nevem
<christooss_> wierd je tole vse skup
<christooss_> a si probal obrnit kabl :)
<CrazyLemon> "dad..you were like a father to me" haha..dumbass :D
<bogdanov> kasn kabl
<bogdanov> plus minus
<bogdanov> sm use nepali
<CrazyLemon> "Did you know that if you put your ear next to your wife's arsehole, you can hear her say, 'What the fuck are you doing?'"   LOOOOOOOOOL
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa je konc :)
<bogdanov> in aj blo zakej
<CrazyLemon> ma je blo ene par hudih for :D
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> lih si sposojam
<CrazyLemon> a due date?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> !google youtube wipeout top 10 moments
<Seniorita> YouTube - Wipeout&#39;s Top 10 Moments! - Wipeout http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFzNKBZehSU
<CrazyLemon> to si poglej :D
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat..nn8
<bogdanov> najt
<bogdanov> http://nigflip.ytmnd.com/
<Seniorita> YTMND - Epic Nigga Flip Maneuver
<bogdanov> HAhaha
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu ;)
<teardrop> lo
<alyosha> kdo tu?
<alyosha> kaj za en program predlagate za html programiranje?
<alyosha> po moznosti da obarva kodo in da ma še kašne druge kombinacije
<alyosha> sj ste enkrat ze napisalineki smao sem po nesreči zbrisal :D
<andrejz> če rabiš samo za urejanje ima že gedit poudarjanje html
<andrejz> drgač pa kompozer - http://kompozer.net/
<Seniorita> KompoZer - Easy web authoring
<alyosha> bom čekiral
<alyosha> kaj Screem je kdo uporabljal
<alyosha> zdj berem da najbi bil ql
<77CAAN88X> ubutnu na MacBookAir 11
<77CAAN88X> ???
<alyosha> !google ubuntu na MacBookAir
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] Ubuntu 10.04,MacBook Air,USB install - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1465614
<alyosha> baje da gre
<yang> ali pa probaj debian, ce ubu ne podpira
<77CAAN88X> se pravi bi se dal
<yang> ja
<77CAAN88X> ce gre gor 10.4 pol gre tut 10.10
<77CAAN88X> zdej bi blo pa ql da mi da kdo gnar za mac :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga bi nekdo mel ubuntu na macbookair :)
<77CAAN88X> kr tak, sam da mas
<yang> crazy ja  meni to tudi ni jasno mac je powerpc  platforma
<77CAAN88X> yang:
<77CAAN88X> yang in crazy: to je kr tak
<hrga> mac racunalniki imajo ze kar precej casa intel procesorje
<yang> bolje ti bo delalo na normalnem laptopu
<77CAAN88X> ma mam netbook in sem zelo vezan na njega
<77CAAN88X> mislim macbook air je super ker je tko tanki
<77CAAN88X> ko wc papir
<yang> mors pazit da se slucajno nr  sedes nanjga
<77CAAN88X> rofl
<77CAAN88X> tako je
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  wheeeree aaaree yoooou:D
<alyosha> si naredu ispit?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kašn izpit :D
<alyosha> pa uni ki si pravu:D
<alyosha> ispit
<alyosha> :D
<77CAAN88X> matematiko
<alyosha> tudi lahko:D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj sm ti govoru to je problem :D
<alyosha> c c c:D
<Neo--> urh,
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> danes smo dobili
<marko-_-> amis novi modem
<marko-_-> pa novo linijo in vse kar pride poleg
<marko-_-> in jaz pridem domov pa foter celi srečen kako je sam skonfiguriral
<marko-_-> nič ni delalo
<marko-_-> 2 uri sem se mantral
<marko-_-> kr neki
<marko-_-> modem je samo crknil na 1x
<marko-_-> sem klical 10x na amis
<marko-_-> "ja vam bomo zamenjali modem"
<marko-_-> pol je začel samo na 1x delat
<marko-_-> no zdej morem testirat to jebeno linijo
<marko-_-> 10/1
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> http://static.mojvideo.com/foto/slika-274410/40337/9242/274410.jpg
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> wtf
<marko-_-> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1135969562.png a je to normalno
<marko-_-> za 10/1 linijo?
<alyosha> ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz mam 10/10 in je 9,8 Mb/s
<alyosha> up in down
<alyosha> učasih tudi 10 11
<alyosha> odvisno
<alyosha> tam okoli 10 uglavnem 4,7 no good:D
<marko-_-> ja to je enako kot smo prej imeli o_0
<marko-_-> na siolu
<marko-_-> 4/1
<marko-_-> srsly wtf
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> a misliš da je tko še
<marko-_-> ker smo komaj danes dobili
<marko-_-> prešaltali na amis
<marko-_-> in se bo čez dni izboljšalo?
<marko-_-> wqtf
<marko-_-> zdej je 3 prišlo
<alyosha> ja ma če si na modemu od amisa nima siol veze
<alyosha> usaj po moje ne
<alyosha> pff zdj sem speed naredu
<alyosha> sec.
<alyosha> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1135972932.png
<marko-_-> ja ne
<marko-_-> govorim ti
<marko-_-> da sem porej mel siol
<alyosha> to na 10/10 liniji
<marko-_-> 4/1 linijo
<marko-_-> danes smo na amis Å¡li
<marko-_-> 10/1
<marko-_-> smo dobili modem itd
<alyosha> razumemja
<alyosha> samo če si na modemu od amisa
<marko-_-> ja to ni normalno pizda materina
<alyosha> nemora met veze to kar je prej
<alyosha> blo
<marko-_-> ja vem ja
<alyosha> bi moglo ti delat
<alyosha> kliči tkoj gor
<alyosha> povej
<marko-_-> saj sem samo povedal da je zdej enako kot je prej blo
<alyosha> da ne Å¡tima
<marko-_-> sem že danes 6x klical operatorje ko sem vzpostavljal povezavo
<marko-_-> pa so vsi prizadeti
<alyosha> hahaha to pa verjamem
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> bom Å¡e enkrat
<alyosha> samo moraš razumet da delajo za 3 4€ na uro verjetno tako da jih ne briga zate dosti:D
<alyosha> oz. za use nas:D
<marko-_-> ma ti operatorji so neki Å¡tudenti informatike
<marko-_-> ki so 2x resetirali modem v lajfu
<alyosha> hehe še to uprašanje če:D
<marko-_-> evo kličem:D
<alyosha> samo me je presenetu zdj ta speedtest 13,4 uploada :DD
<marko-_-> sem tretji v vrsti
<marko-_-> hvala za potrpežljivost
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> to verjetno dajo u prazno da ispade da majo več prometa:DD
<marko-_-> verhetno :D
<marko-_-> evo
<marko-_-> let the fun begin
<alyosha> reči da če ne porihta tkoj da dela 10 da ji prideš tamna firmo:D
<alyosha> itak je kašna zenska sigurno se javla:D
<alyosha> ne ve niti kaj je pc:D
<marko-_-> do zdej so bli nonstop tipi
<marko-_-> haha
<marko-_-> že 3 mintue čakam
<marko-_-> "ste drugi na mestu"
<marko-_-> kaj majo sam enega operaterja al kaj
<alyosha> hahaha tudi možno
<alyosha> so na malci ostali:DD
<marko-_-> mah sem obupal
<marko-_-> na kurac mi gre ta muzika pa Å¡e Å¡umi
<alyosha> jah samo sam neboš dosti rešu
<alyosha> moraš njih dobit gor da kaj restartajo/refreshajo
<alyosha> da bo delalo
<alyosha> al pa ti bojo rekli ja veste gospod ste predaleč od centrale
<marko-_-> Å¡e enkrat zdej probam
<alyosha> bolše kot tako ne bo delalo
<alyosha> sjje ql:D
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> zdaj je
<marko-_-> dej ne me jebat pizda materna
<marko-_-> 6/1
<marko-_-> nekje tukaj
<marko-_-> res skače gor pa dol nonstop
<marko-_-> u
<marko-_-> zdaj je 7
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> 7.30
<marko-_-> jutri bom probal
<marko-_-> in če ne bo okrog 9~
<marko-_-> pol bom klical pa jih skurcal
<marko-_-> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1135982552.png
<alyosha> jah sj da malo niha je normalno
<alyosha> samo tolko je pomoje preveč
<alyosha> kolko se plačuje za tašno linijo?
<alyosha> in kaj uploada nočejo dat več zraven a?
<marko-_-> ne vem točno
<alyosha> lopovi eni
<marko-_-> k je foter to naročil brez da bi mi rekel
<marko-_-> par dni nazaj mi je rekel da ta teden dobimo novega ispja
<marko-_-> kr neki, na kurac mi gre tbh ko brez mene dela take stvari
<marko-_-> in ne ve kaj dela
<yang> tej na help supprrtu vejo manj od tebe
<marko-_-> res bi lahko bla 10/10 linija
<marko-_-> sej nismo v 1999
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> to je precej porazno
<marko-_-> ni čudno da noben slovenije resno ne jemlje
<marko-_-> kera razvita država ma še tako linijo dej no
<marko-_-> pomoje je v kaki norveški najmanjša ponudba 10/10
<marko-_-> tukaj še vedno lahko dobiš 1/1
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> srsly kdo bo to mel dan danes?
<alyosha> yang:  žalostno ampak res
<marko-_-> podatki postajajo vedno večji
<alyosha> jp
<alyosha> meni je 10/10 za silo lih
<marko-_-> pizda nej neki naredijo na tem
<alyosha> sj mamo ne u sloveniji optiko
<alyosha> samo je Å¡e slabo pokrita
<alyosha> ker to pa je spodobno
<marko-_-> jaz je sploh ne morem imet
<marko-_-> ne optike
<marko-_-> ne nič
<marko-_-> t2-ja
<alyosha> 10/10 dajemo 14€
<marko-_-> sploh ne morem met
<alyosha> 100/100 = 50€
<alyosha> 49
<alyosha> tako da to je kr super
<marko-_-> pizda glih downloadam en file
<alyosha> samo kaj ki je u par mescih
<marko-_-> 700 kb/s
<alyosha> mestih
<marko-_-> prej je blo na 4/1
<marko-_-> nekje okrog 600
<marko-_-> res nisem zadovoljen
<alyosha> hehehe:DD
<alyosha> ja na 10 bi ti moglo 1,1Mb
<marko-_-> sem mislil da pod 1000 ne bi videl
<alyosha> usaj meni tko pobira
<marko-_-> ja sej
<marko-_-> eh kurac res
<alyosha> ja sem že slišal da ljudje niso preveč zadovoljni z Amisom
<alyosha> nebi pa vedu ker mamo optiko že več kot 2 leti
<yang> ne fantazirajta prevec s 3mbit linijo se naredi terabyte prometa mesecno kolk ga pa vidva naredita
<alyosha> 3 skoraj
<marko-_-> če bi lahko mel tukaj optiko
<CrazyLemon> poveži se na direkt modem in v browserju vpiši naslov http://192.168.1.254/cgi/b/dsl/dt/?be=0&l0=1&l1=0
<marko-_-> pod 20/20 ne bi Å¡el:)
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej s kok se sinhronizira
<alyosha> yang: kako to mislis mesečno?
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, kaj je to za ena fora?
<alyosha> meni to ne pomeni dosti jaz rabim trenutno da dela
<marko-_-> to
<marko-_-> jebena epizoda ene serije
<marko-_-> 20 minut
<marko-_-> KAJ SMO RES V LETU 1999?!?!
<alyosha> ko bi film gledal da se pobere u par mnutah
<alyosha> ne pa da čakam 1h
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- kaka fora? :) to odpre stran od modema
<marko-_-> sej sem Å¡el prej v modem not in gre precej hitro
<marko-_-> ja ne vem kaj hočeš s tem povedat
<CrazyLemon> lol.. nič nočem.. pozabi :)
<marko-_-> zdej
<marko-_-> jim bom poslal mail pa attachal to sliko http://www.shrani.si/f/2V/Fk/33CQ6NMe/slika-1.png in poleg napisal "JE TO NORMALNO?!?!"
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqP10PvlBWg&feature=player_embedded#
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Counting from 1-100: The Japanese way!
<alyosha> nmj tipi so huudi
<alyosha> crazy mofos
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> one two three how five
<alyosha> :D
<yang> marko preseli se iz rovt v mesto
<alyosha> ko pride do 20 je najjače:DD
<alyosha> hahahah :DD
<marko-_-> ta show je cerski yang :)
<marko-_-> carski*
<marko-_-> woops
<marko-_-> mislim alyosha
<alyosha> ma hudi so japanci
<marko-_-> yang, sej se tolažim s tem da še to leto grem v LJ živet
<alyosha> tip ko spuši pridejo in ga šutnejo:D
<alyosha> ma hudi so japanci res:D
<alyosha> ten ten = 20:DD
<alyosha> e ja marko-_-  bo treba res u mesto pa optiko nabavit:D
 * CrazyLemon zadovoljen z 1mbps 90% časa :)
<alyosha> hahaha CrazyLemon  ti mas 1/1?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> 1/0.2
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> hudo to:D
<alyosha> to Å¡e uni star telemach:D
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj je še hujše? :>
<alyosha> prvi internet spodoben:D
<CrazyLemon> da je povezava bl stabilna kot tvoja na optiki :)))
<alyosha> hahha nebi reku:D
<CrazyLemon> bi js :D
<alyosha> zdj ko smo ziveli sami u Å¡alari
<alyosha> ko nisem mel kretena malega doma da smeti linijo
<alyosha> je 2 leti delaw net brez da je 1x prekinlo kaj
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T31juxlQuGA&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - 200+ mph rc car
<alyosha> lool
<CrazyLemon> si mel 2leti nonstop prižgan pc/strežnik ? :D
<alyosha> moraš met zvočnike upaljene
<alyosha> pc ja
<alyosha> ne ugašam jaz to
<alyosha> sploh
<alyosha> tudi 4 leta je ze prizgan:D
<alyosha> razen reboot
<alyosha> 2x letno:D
<CrazyLemon> nonstop je zame nonstop :D
<alyosha> ma ne ma res optika je stabilna
<alyosha> sj verjamem da je uno gor tudi
<alyosha> kaj mas telesmeh?
<alyosha> sj gor verjetno nimaste drugo:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> amis mam
<CrazyLemon> telesmeh nikoli ni bil tle in nikoli niti ne bo :)
<alyosha> pa zakaj tko svoh?:D ti ne moti unih 0,2?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ne rabim več :)
<marko-_-> evo zdej sem testiral
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi me motlo? :)
<marko-_-> direktno skozi modem in ne ruter
<marko-_-> pride 9
<alyosha> pa ker loada pol ure:D
<marko-_-> na dnevnem računalniku
<alyosha> marko-_-:  eee:D
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne :)
<marko-_-> meni pa nekje 7
<marko-_-> tukaj, prek wifija
<marko-_-> zakaj to?
<alyosha> router je problem
<alyosha> ne linija
<CrazyLemon> ker tvoj wifi saks! :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> treba dat 200€ za enega spodobnega:p
<marko-_-> sej sem dal tolko
<alyosha> jz mam tudi podobne probleme na w
<alyosha> wifi
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jaz sem dal 50 pa dela isto ko tebi:DD
<marko-_-> linksys wrt150n
<alyosha> oz. bolse:D
<marko-_-> to bi moralo bit normalno
<marko-_-> signala pa mam nekje 50%
<alyosha> ma wifi je kar je
<alyosha> nevem
<alyosha> jaz sem diplomiral tu doma že
<alyosha> kabel je zakon:D
<CrazyLemon> torej medtem k si govoru da tisti pri amisu nimajo pojma..je to bil sam usual PEBKAC
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> :DDD
<alyosha> ma tej wifiji so čudni res
<alyosha> en dan dela en dan ne
<alyosha> kakor ga prime
<alyosha> neki časa je na istem mestu 100% signala pol čez pol ure je 20%
<alyosha> ...
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<alyosha> nemoraš bit pameten
<alyosha> biigut
<alyosha> ma kdo kašne izkušnje tu z illustratorjem?
<alyosha> cura ma problem
<alyosha> ko shrani datoteko za web&devices
<DominiCanes> adobe
<alyosha> ja
<alyosha> ko shrani v gif png al karkoli tega
<alyosha> za web & devices
<alyosha> pride okoli črtkano use
<alyosha> shrani za kurac popvedano po domače:D
<alyosha> če pa u pdf je ql
<alyosha> lepe linije
<alyosha> pomoje je nekje za nastavit kaj samo jaz nebi vedu
<alyosha> ker nisem nikoli uporabljal tegapreveč
<alyosha> in jo muči to in pol je sitna in pol posledično sem še jaz siten:D
<DominiCanes> rofl
<DominiCanes> damn
<alyosha> hudič je to ja:DD
<DominiCanes> moru bi se spet spolnat
<alyosha> :D
<DominiCanes> ja ves ka je hudic v rezoluciji mogoce
<alyosha> mm kako to mislis?
<alyosha> dela pa te neke vektorske logote
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> sem prav povedal:p
<alyosha> :D
<DominiCanes> je samo ko das to v gif pomoje ni vec vektorjev
<DominiCanes> kaj ne
<alyosha> a to ga pol jebe verjetno
<alyosha> mozno ja
<alyosha> samo v png mislim pa da so Å¡e vektorji
<alyosha> al ne
<DominiCanes> moral bi bit
<alyosha> samo je isti kurac
<DominiCanes> naj poveca na velikost ko jo rabi
<DominiCanes> pa pol shrani
<DominiCanes> pa poglej ce je se vedno problem
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> in v png?
<alyosha> ne v gif
<DominiCanes> eno in drugo
<DominiCanes> pa bosta vidla
<DominiCanes> me zanima
<alyosha> da vidimo
<DominiCanes> drugac sem bol za photoshop jack
<alyosha> hehe je bolj uporabnej a
<alyosha> photoshop sem se u Å¡oli navadu:d
<alyosha> ko smo oene dobili domov:DD
<alyosha> ocene
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> cuj tu gledam po netu in pise da mores pravo velikost dat not v save for web
<DominiCanes> in anti-alias mors dat klukco
<alyosha> to bi moglo bit kaj pravilna velikost
<DominiCanes> ja pomoj
<DominiCanes> e ze
<DominiCanes> in layers naj bojo html export
<Sky[x]> kva to delaš ?
<alyosha> ma punci neki ilustrator trokira
<alyosha> ko shrani logo za web & devices
<alyosha> je u pizdi kvaliteta
<alyosha> okoli pride rob črtkan
<alyosha> samo zdj je ni tu da proba
<alyosha> kje je uni antialias jebemga
<alyosha> ne najdem:D
<DominiCanes> pojma nimam
<DominiCanes> caki da sam odprem illustrator
<alyosha> ma vem tocno kako zgleda in use samo ne najdem ga jebem mu sunac:D
<alyosha> hm tu na preferences general
<alyosha> je obkljukano
<alyosha> anti-aliased at Artwork
<yang> umro je drug tito  prvega se iscejo
<alyosha> :DD
<DominiCanes> zdej sn pa jus tut postal zivcn
<DominiCanes> zaka ni neki enostavnega
<DominiCanes> zaka more bit vse kompliciran
<DominiCanes> najboljs bi blo da smo vsi kmetje in da mamo konje
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> bi blo ja
<alyosha> pa da menjamo zito za krompir
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to so bli časi ja:D
<DominiCanes> mogoce da se stisne scale strokes and effects
<DominiCanes> v preferences
<alyosha> omg te wini:D
<alyosha> sekunda sem sjeval z tem zdj
<alyosha> da vidim kaj je prišlo vn
<CrazyLemon> alyosha png ni vektorska slika
<CrazyLemon> .pdf/.svg
<alyosha> DominiCanes:  zdj manjka pow slike:DD
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ja pa kako pol shrani
<DominiCanes> ha ha aha ha
<alyosha> nek logo vektorski?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sj ti pravim .pdf/.svg
<alyosha> svg?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> in to loadamna web bo odpiralo?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ker pdf ni lih neki
<CrazyLemon> moglo bi
<alyosha> ql
<alyosha> bomo pol probali morma po curo zdj:D
<alyosha> bbl
<CrazyLemon> čeprav nism se vidu logotipa .svg :)
<alyosha> ja sj to me muči:D
<CrazyLemon> na strani i mean :)
<alyosha> ja sj
<CrazyLemon> ker ni potrebe po vektorskih logotipih na spletni strani
<alyosha> use je gif png in tasne
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> bomo probali pol ko pridemo domow:D
<alyosha> c'ya
<alyosha> DominiCanes:  hvala za pomoč
<DominiCanes> ne glih gledam da se da svg dat na stran
 * alyosha away
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuu
<DominiCanes> kaj je blo
<DominiCanes> ma kdo kak siht za mene...da se lahka vrnem c slo
<sasa84> kje pa si zdej?
<DominiCanes> zagreb
<sasa84> uuu
<Grega> na kaj se kikiriki namaze, da ni tolk suh?
<sasa84> ej folk, ma kdo gnome 3?
<CrazyLemon> Grega marmelado
<CrazyLemon> P&J
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> tocno, jelly!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, maš že gnome 3?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi mel :)
<sasa84> vprašam :P
<sasa84> me zanima kok se kej obnese :P
<DominiCanes> yahoo account na evoulutionu...ka se to da naredit, gleam mal po forumih pa me zanima ce mors res met premium account
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga uporablja yahoo :D
<Grega> itak, hotmail je zakon
<sasa84> email.si :P
<sasa84> a to Å¡e obstaja? ;:P
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<Grega> propalo
<CrazyLemon> sam email service ne deluje :)
<Grega> jaz sem jim mail poslal, kaksno leto pred propadom, ce bi sodelovali z edmailom
<Grega> pa so mi odpisali, da s takim "servicom" ne zelijo sodelovati
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx si gledu TG????? faaaaaaak tale stig pa obvlada :D
<DominiCanes3> ka si reku glede yahooa......stari ljudje ga uporabljajo
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon sm ja :D
<uni4dfx> dobr ga je furov James :D
<CrazyLemon> ja ..james :Dd
<sasa84> no...kdo od vas na gnome 3? :P
<CrazyLemon> sam fak kako tip obvlada
<Grega> kaj so pa vozli?
<CrazyLemon> protona
<DominiCanes3> proton ni avto
<CrazyLemon> em..kaj pa je? bicikl s Å¡tirimi kolesi ter z motorjem,menjalnikom in vsemi ostalimi avtomobilskimi deli ?
<alyosha> dj link CrazyLemon
<alyosha> da Å¡e ostali pogledamo
<alyosha> si vidu da baje zdj je sting ženska:D
<CrazyLemon> sposodi si TopGear epizodo pa je :D
<alyosha> stig
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni stig ženska...tudi sting ni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<DominiCanes3> tako je....proton je kolo
<alyosha> sj neveš kdo je zdj:D
<alyosha> in baje da je žemska:D
<alyosha> čepraw nebi reku:D
<alyosha> !google top gear proton
<Seniorita> Proton car reviews - BBC  Top Gear http://www.topgear.com/uk/proton
<CrazyLemon> ni ženska :D
<CrazyLemon> !google proton s2000
<Seniorita> super2000 homepage http://www.memuk.com/super2000homepage.html
<CrazyLemon> !google proton s2000 filetype:jpg
<Seniorita> File:Proton satria neo s2000 - klims.jpg - Wikimedia Commons http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Proton_satria_neo_s2000_-_klims.jpg
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno nisi zrihtal link od videa:DD
<CrazyLemon> pa če ni videa jebote
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> sposodi si TopGear epizodo pa je :D
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> fak:D
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> blink
<bogdanov> 50.000eu?
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> blink?
<bogdanov> moj*
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> "dobicka na mesec je 5000eu" :))
<alyosha> to za torrente?
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> čigavo je to
<alyosha> dobička na mesec 5k pogodbe do naslednjega mesca:D
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da majo tolko obiska na mesec..je pa res da majo nekaj reklam
<alyosha> pol snajdi se:D
<bogdanov> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t306791#crta
<Seniorita> tip prodaja mojblink @ Slo-Tech
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> fiction
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> marhi
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> sploh nisem vedu da to Å¡e obstaja
<alyosha> uporablja to kdo?
<bogdanov> jst ne
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> smo že dva:D
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> isohunt alpa partis
<bogdanov> toj to
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> TL do jaja:D
<alyosha> partis je ql ja
<bogdanov> torrentleech?
<alyosha> samo zdj ko je TL down se vidi da usa roba ki jo majo gor je njihova:D
<alyosha> jp
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> scene je bil najhudejsi
<alyosha> samo tipi so kr zaprli en dan
<alyosha> uno dosti smo meli:D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kvaj
<bogdanov> bla ucasih
<bogdanov> slovenska stran
<bogdanov> ena huda
<bogdanov> sm pozabu
<CrazyLemon> siskebab.si ??
<CrazyLemon> ta je hud!
<alyosha> http://www.internetmojster.com/trgovina/prodam-mojblink-com.html
<Seniorita> Prodam mojblink.com - InternetMojster.com
<alyosha> oglas:D
<alyosha> ne da delam reklamo
<bogdanov> ja vem :)
<alyosha> baje da je prodano
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> !
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> ajdemipopu.si
<bogdanov> ;))
<bogdanov> crazy a se ti spovnes
<bogdanov> z ircneta
<CrazyLemon> nehva.la :D
<bogdanov> ksnga h4xor
<bogdanov> al kvaj biu
<bogdanov> hahaah
<CrazyLemon> zveni znano
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ampak na ircnetu so itak vsi bli h4x0rji :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<alyosha> :DD
<marko-_-> to se ti spipa lohk:D
<marko-_-> prej sem uničil anteno
<marko-_-> tok sem bil razpičkan
<alyosha> hahahah
<marko-_-> pa sem Å¡el v drugo mesto v trgovino da sem si kupil novo anteno
<alyosha> marko-_-:  kaj še te muči internet
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> + pol sem si še brezžično
<marko-_-> pa ene slušalke
<marko-_-> brezžične
<marko-_-> ki so za kurac
<marko-_-> ker Å¡umi not
<alyosha> če so brezžične:D
<marko-_-> ampak vsaj net zdelča zdej dobro:D
<alyosha> prej smo dosegli sporazum da KABEL je do jaja:D
<marko-_-> nekje okrog 900
<marko-_-> kb/s
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> niti 1mbps ne dosegaš?
<bogdanov> tud WLAN je dobr astvar
<alyosha> ma sj je super stvar wlan
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, mislim da je moj signal kriv, wifi mi vleče nekje 55~ %
<marko-_-> rabim daljšo anteno
<marko-_-> da dam na boljšo mesto
<alyosha> marko-_-:  nebi reku da je to problem
<alyosha> meni na 20% učasih dela isto 1,1Mb/S
<marko-_-> pol pa ne vem
<marko-_-> kartica zgleda
<marko-_-> mah kurac
<marko-_-> boli me kurac
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> pizda sem zdej bolj razpičkan nad slušalkami
<alyosha> sj če dela 900 bo ze
<marko-_-> 50€ za to sranje
<marko-_-> kul je res, v kuhinjo pa vse vleče
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<sasa84> o alyosha ;)
<alyosha> pizda ma ti si pun para nebirajsi tu malo sponzoriral
<marko-_-> sam one prejšnje, na kabel so fajn ble ene 2x bolj glasne
<alyosha> oo sasa84
<marko-_-> pa Å¡e te Å¡umijo
<alyosha> kako smo kaj
<marko-_-> spipalo se mi bo
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> pa Å¡e kartico
<marko-_-> so mi prekinili
<sasa84> molto bene :D
<marko-_-> bančno
<marko-_-> ne vem zakaj
<marko-_-> spipalo se mi bo
<alyosha> marko-_-:  preveč trošiš:D
<marko-_-> ja ful
<alyosha> sasa84:  ma super ane:D
<alyosha> samo da je bene:D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> mhm
<marko-_-> evo
<marko-_-> sem dosegel
<marko-_-> 1.08mb/s
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon,
<alyosha> marko-_-:  ma na polno ne bo delalo vedno...niha to vedno malo
<alyosha> še če si res nekje u planinah doma
<alyosha> pol še večja moznost za to
<marko-_-> http://www.shrani.si/f/3Y/Ox/3z0BLZU2/slika-3.png
<marko-_-> ja sej
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> ljutomer
<alyosha> ha smo bli gor
<alyosha> ne dolgo nazaj
<alyosha> u BioTermah:D
<marko-_-> aja
<alyosha> ni blo signala od telefona:DD
<alyosha> tko da razumem zakaj ne dela:D
<marko-_-> lol?
<marko-_->  drugače je v ljutomeru optika pa vse
<marko-_-> sam jaz sem glih na takem mestu
<marko-_-> kjer je ni:)
<marko-_-> tok da ni neka vukojebina to
<marko-_-> bioterme pa je ene 30 minut vstran
<marko-_-> sploh ne vem če še je to prlekija
<marko-_-> hotu sem si Å¡e 1 tera prenosni disk kupit :D
<sasa84> men se zdi, d ljutomer spada pod prlekijo :P
<marko-_-> ja itak da ljutomer spada pod prlekijo lol
<marko-_-> sao bioterme so v mali nedelji tisto pa je drek od dreka
<marko-_-> samo*
<sasa84> v mali nedelji mam frenda :D
<sasa84> oziroma...dva frenda ;)
<marko-_-> sucks to be them
<sasa84> lol
<marko-_-> ma dej nemogoče kok šumi
<marko-_-> nima veze koliko je naglas
<marko-_-> razen če je čist potiho
<marko-_-> dej ffs
<marko-_-> dfghj,k
<marko-_-> ,m
<marko-_-> gjhf
<marko-_-> POFUKANA TEHNOLOGIJA
<marko-_-> danes me je res vse razočaralo:>
<sasa84> lol
<BigWhale> UBUNTU JE ZAKON!
<sasa84> BigWhale, WOOT!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> a si ozdravu miši? :D
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> kake misi?
<sasa84> BigWhale, to je tko ljubkovalno no...miši ;)
<BigWhale> aja vejica je manjkala
<BigWhale> ok
<alyosha> marko-_-:  tko kot je rekuprej CrazyLemon  verjetno je PEBKAC
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> ok
<sasa84> lohk bi bil ponosen, d ti to reče ženska, k je na ubuntu kanalu zdržala več kt 3 dni :P
<BigWhale> ja na pol sem zdrav ja
<BigWhale> ne ne, sej sem vesel
<alyosha> samo sasa84  ti si edina zenska tu a?
<BigWhale> sam sintaksa me je zjebala
<alyosha> lih danes sem gledal:D
<marko-_-> alyosha, dvomim da je pri slušalkah pebkac
<BigWhale> alyosha, sej je sej dostkrat obnasam k picka... to tud neki steje!
<sasa84> alyosha, ja mal morš bit tud nor, d med vami zdržiš :P
<marko-_-> glede amisa pa je kot je, skače gor pa dol :)
<sasa84> mislm d sm edina ja ;)
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, rad pametuje
<marko-_-> navadi se
<alyosha> hahahah
<alyosha> če CrazyLemon  je pameten!
<sasa84> BigWhale, LOOOOOOOL
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> BigWhale:  hahahahha:D
<marko-_-> fak sam ta buzz je res za kurac :/
<alyosha> buzz? je to uno od googla?
<sasa84> wihaaa, ena ženska in pol...jaz pa kitek ;)
<alyosha> nova generacija e-maila?
<marko-_-> buzz je Å¡umenje
<marko-_-> v the slušalkah
<marko-_-> teh*
<alyosha> loool
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> grem jaz si iskat za jest:D bo bolše:D
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> jaz bi tud papcala :\
<alyosha> boš malo
<alyosha> francoske
<alyosha> pa salame pa kruha
<alyosha> pa pipškote od milke pa mlekca:DD
<sasa84> francoska solata?=??
<alyosha> jp
<sasa84> ooooo
<alyosha> posljem po DCC
<sasa84> merry me!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> marry
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> vatevr
<alyosha> nemoram
<alyosha> bo zena jezna:D
<sasa84> lačna k vouk :P
<alyosha> te bo pretepla:D
<BigWhale> francoska solata? mmm slamonela om nom nom
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> nič salmonele
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<alyosha> homemade!:D
<alyosha> lahko pa prides tko
<alyosha> na obisk:DD
<sasa84> BigWhale, jajca so itak skuhana...majoneza pa je tud temično obdelana :P
<alyosha> u troje je lepse:D
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> kao neki high quality sound pa ne vem kaj
<marko-_-> "with deep bass"
<marko-_-> kurac
<sasa84> kle vsak svoje neki fura ;D
<BigWhale> termicna obdelava je kul! ;>
<alyosha> samo res:D
<alyosha> pravim da bolše da grem jest:D
<alyosha> brb
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> jaz bi tud papcala...
<sasa84> morm it kej iskat :P
 * alyosha eating
<marko-_-> a ma kdo kako brezžično kartico za priporočat
<marko-_-> pa slušalke
<DominiCanes3> slusalke za kaj
<DominiCanes3> 5.1
<DominiCanes3> al normalne
<marko-_-> trenutno mam 2.1 sistem
<marko-_-> mam neke speedlink, ki so kar fajne
<marko-_-> zdej sem si kupil sonyove za 50€, wireless
<marko-_-> pa šumi (razen če dam čist na tiho)
<marko-_-> pa 2x so tiše kot one druge
<marko-_-> http://www.iheadphones.co.uk/sony-mdr-rf810-rk.html
<marko-_-> te
<Seniorita> Sony MDR-RF810 RK Wireless Headphones - Sale Now On All Headphones
<Tadej> ppl problem mam
<marko-_-> DominiCanes3
<Tadej> kje nastavim pri 10.10 nastavitve grafike in ekrana?
<Tadej> ker mi ne prikazuje taprave resolucije
<Tadej> mislim premajhna je :D
<DominiCanes3> cuj js mam speedlink meduso
<Tadej> sam xorg.conf ni vec v /etc/X11
<DominiCanes3> 5,1
<DominiCanes3> jebeno so
<DominiCanes3> une gamerske
<marko-_-> jaz sem si vzel zdaj te wireless
<marko-_-> ker vedno kabel pregrizem
<marko-_-> :>
<marko-_-> in so za kurac
<marko-_-> mislim da bom kar na the speedlink
<marko-_-> kabel je v kurcu, ena slušalka mi dol pada
<DominiCanes3> kolk  si dl za njih
<marko-_-> ampak zvok je tako kvaliteten
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> 50€
<marko-_-> za te sony
<marko-_-> nove wirelessove
<marko-_-> te speedlink so pa ble darilo
<sasa84> Tadej, sistem-možnosti zaslon??
<DominiCanes3> sony 50
<DominiCanes3> mislim 50€
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1260068124/slusalke-sony-mdr-rf810rk
<marko-_-> evo
<Seniorita> Slušalke Sony MDR-RF810RK - mimovrste=)
<marko-_-> tukaj so še malo dražje
<DominiCanes3> zaka si pa nisi kupu logitech g36 al neki takega ko so tut wireless
<marko-_-> samo to so meli
<marko-_-> to sem si tko, kar tak kupil
<marko-_-> nisem mel namen
<marko-_-> zdej sem jih dal polnit, čeprav so prej delale
<marko-_-> mogoče niso do konca napolnjene al nekaj
<marko-_-> polnijo pa se 16 ur haha fak
<marko-_-> do jutri jih pustim pa pol sprobam
<marko-_-> to "kakovost"
<marko-_-> katero obljubljajo
<Tadej> sasa84: tam je resolucija samo do 1024x768
<sasa84> kolk pa ti rabš... kaj maš pa kej v softwareu od grafe
<CrazyLemon> napsy a si že napisal v indeks predmete?? :D
<Tadej> sasa84: kje pa pogledam kaj mam v softwaru? :)
<Tadej> ja rabim max kokr gre, ne pa samo 1024
<CrazyLemon> si inštalirau gonilnike?
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: sem gledal pa so baje ze gor
<Tadej> sam ne morem preverit, ker ne vem v kater file vpise
<Tadej> ker xorg.conf ni vec
<sasa84> Tadej, k sem namestila gonilnike... mam pol kao ati-jevo program. opremo Å¡e zraven...in mam tam display manager Å¡e
<Tadej> aja zgleda sis tega nima
<CrazyLemon> uh..sis :S
<alyosha> omg
<alyosha> umru bom
<DominiCanes3> ka si zrihtu
<alyosha> ma sem zrihtal da naj uporablja ps
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> photoshop
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> marko-_-:  jaz sem dal u EuroSpinu za wireless slušalice 15€(mislim da še manj) in delajo superb:D
<alyosha> imajo Å¡e FM radio ugrajen
<alyosha> in na kabel kombinacija
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, čist "đabe" nakup :P
<sasa84> (čaka, d se bo CrazyLemon oglasu...) :P
<alyosha> :DDD
<alyosha> sem jih kupu samo tko
<alyosha> da vidim kako bojo delale
<alyosha> in ewo
<alyosha> jih mam okoli vrata zdj:D
<alyosha> samo da so na kabel ker se mi neda baterij menjat
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> heheheh
<alyosha> zadnjic sem nekje bral da ne pomeni več to
<alyosha> da če je "drago" da je dobro
<alyosha> učasih je blo tko
<alyosha> ma danes ne več
<alyosha> itak so določene stvari ki so dosti bolj kvalitetne in drazje
<alyosha> ma ne use
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> jah zgleda jih ti nerabs za nevem kaj :)
<alyosha> ja ja to usekakor
<alyosha> jz jih rabim za tko
<alyosha> za hec
<sasa84> bogdanov, klanjam se
<alyosha> ne rečem ne da kasen ki se profi ukvarja z muziko da rabi profi slušalice
<alyosha> .D
<alyosha> še jaz mam sluh malo tko...počez...tako da niti ne opazim nekih majhnih razlik:D
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> jaz slušalke ful mal uporablam
<sasa84> laptop na vufr...pa pali kuča :D
<bogdanov> hehe pol mas pa podobn k jst :)
<sasa84> fotr pa tko iz sosednje sobe iz youtuba nažiga status quo
<sasa84> ...
 * CrazyLemon jih uporablja na faxu ko so vaje .. da lahk posluša online radio :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ni čudn d te majo na piki!
<CrazyLemon> kdo je reku da me majo na piki :D
<sasa84> ja popoldne smo se menil :P
<sasa84> no...d ti en grejo tolk na roko :P
<CrazyLemon> menil smo se..nism pa nikoli omenu da me majo na piki :)
<sasa84> v glavnem... ma bogi si :P
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> slive bi jedla... :P
<CrazyLemon> pol jih pa jej :D
<alyosha> si jedla slive?:D
<alyosha> si jedla siir
<alyosha> :D
<DominiCanes3> alyosha:svg se kao doda v html...sam da ves
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> DominiCanes3:  sem vidu prej ja ma smo rešli drugače
<alyosha> uno je preveliko za web
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> sasa84, jest bi tud kako cesplo ja ;>
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sladko mlado:D
<BigWhale> tbh.. sladka ni bla se nikol... velikosti so pa razlicne
<alyosha> je je sladka tudi:D
<sasa84> alyosha, češple niso sladke :P
<DominiCanes3> hmmmm
<DominiCanes3> o cem ti to
<BigWhale> to lahk rece tist k je se nikol ni probal
<sasa84> jaz pa BigWhale že veva...k sva edini babi kle :P
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> zgeda res tko
<BigWhale> zgleda
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pojma nimate:p
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> jaz pa BigWhale bova že vedla kakšen okus ma češplja :P
<BigWhale> alyosha, pejt si po en robcek al pa kej in se obris mau, k mas se brke od mleka.
<alyosha> ste pa gibčne potem:DD
<BigWhale> Zakwa pa to?
<alyosha> sj sj
 * alyosha gre po robček
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> alyosha, ne bit lolek no...al ni nujn d svojo probaš... v glavnem...jaz pa BigWhale veva d niso sladke :P
<sasa84> zto k sva babe :P
<sasa84> ti pr seb nimaš kej sprobat...lohk bi pa kje drugje :P
<alyosha> eee ja niso lahke ne:D
<bogdanov> lol
<kubanc> folk, kako bi prevedli device-independent print graphics
<CrazyLemon> kubanc neki v smislu "tiskanje grafike neodvisno od naprave" :)
<kubanc> hm...
<kubanc> http://translate.google.com/#auto|sl|Bob%20Sproull%20and%20William%20Newman%2C%20of%20Xerox%20PARC%2C%20developed%20a%20relatively%20device-independent%20page%20image%20description%20scheme%2C%20called%20%22Press%20format%22%2C%20which%20was%20used%20to%20instruct%20raster%20printers%20what%20to%20print.%0A%0APress%20format%20was%20a%20smashing%20success%3B%20it%20revolutionized%20laser%20printing%20technology%20in%20the%20academic%20and%
<kubanc> 20research%20communities%2C%20and%20stimulated%20a%20large%20number%20of%20people%20to%20think%20about%20issues%20of%20device-independent%20print%20graphics.%20Nevertheless%2C%20Press%20format%20had%20its%20limitations%2C%20and%20various%20people%20felt%20the%20need%20to%20revise%20the%20basic%20design.%0A%0AWhile%20at%20CMU%2C%20Sproull%20began%20making%20plans%20for%20a%20new%20version%20of%20Press%20that%20would%20combine%20the%20graph
<Seniorita> Google Translate
<kubanc> ics%20model%20of%20JAM%20with%20the%20page%20image%20description%20properties%20of%20Press.%20Sproull%20returned%20to%20Xerox%20for%20a%20sabbatical%20leave%20in%201982%2C%20and%20enlisted%20the%20help%20of%20Butler%20Lampson%20in%20the%20creation%20of%20the%20new%20page%20image%20description%20language%20that%20Warnock%20dubbed%20%22Interpress%22.%0A%0Adevice-independent%20print%20graphics
<kubanc> uf...
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<kubanc> sorry
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> e...
<kubanc> em...
<kubanc> Press format was a smashing success; it revolutionized laser printing technology in the academic and research communities, and stimulated a large number of people to think about issues of device-independent print graphics.
<kubanc> tole bi mogu nakak prevest...
<kubanc> jst sm nekak tkole tole prevedu V takratni dobi je Press format postal pravi hit, saj je v družbi akademskih in raziskovalnih skupin postavil nove mejnike v tehnologiji laserskega tiskanja, ter pospešil vprašanje, kako rešiti problem device-independent print graphics.
<CrazyLemon> .. problem tiskanje grafike neodvisno od naprave.
<CrazyLemon> Press format = Press zapis oz Zapis Press
<CrazyLemon> zapis*
<kubanc> Press format, tko se imenuje programski jezik...
<kubanc> tko da tle pomoje ne smem nc spreminjat
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<kubanc> visual basic, ne mores rect da je vizualna osnova :D
<kubanc> haha
<bogdanov> kanal a
<bogdanov> film
<bogdanov> silvester
<bogdanov> !
<sasa84_> juhu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx
<CrazyLemon> Ocena: 70,00 / 100,00
<CrazyLemon> Pozabil nastaviti route od klientov na internet prek VPN; pozabil nastaviti route za multicast prek VPN; Napačno spisane skripte za zagon vlc ob zagonu računalnika.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kako tok hitr lol
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx zato ker imam ustni ju3 :)
<uni4dfx> ustni? :D
<uni4dfx> wtf
<CrazyLemon> jp
<uni4dfx> mi ga nimamo
<CrazyLemon> a res?? madr fakrs
<uni4dfx> jp
<uni4dfx> sam izpit :D
<CrazyLemon> torej ne sam da lahk mate gradivo..Å¡e ustnega nimate
<uni4dfx> tako je :D
<CrazyLemon> in pol NAM neki "Å¡enkajo"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<DominiCanes> kir faks
<CrazyLemon> fdv!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon js pa sm nastavu route klientom
<uni4dfx> sam delal ni :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx
<CrazyLemon> pozabil nastaviti route za multicast prek VPN;
<CrazyLemon> tole ne pozabi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> ja sj
<uni4dfx> hmm
<uni4dfx> za multicast
<uni4dfx> wtf :D
<uni4dfx> aja
<CrazyLemon> ja..to tudi meni ni jasno
<uni4dfx> ti si delu routed VPN
<uni4dfx> zato
<uni4dfx> men to ni treba k sm delu bridged
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu če si že v "lokal" mreži da ti tega ni potrebno počet
<uni4dfx> ja nisi ker nisi mel bridga
<CrazyLemon> pa si vseen Å¡ou z br0 se igrat :D
<uni4dfx> ja :D
<uni4dfx> in mi je ratal
<uni4dfx> tko da lepo dela
<CrazyLemon> in kaj maš zdj v interfaces
<uni4dfx> en velik Å¡morn lol
<CrazyLemon> tko k tist OpenVPN tutorial kaže?
<uni4dfx> ah kje
<uni4dfx> sm mogu ročno dodajat stvari
<uni4dfx> en na #openvpn mi je na dolgo razložu zakaj so tisti ubuntujevi tutoriali pomankljivi
<CrazyLemon> no dj na pastebin da vidim kaj za neki maš :)
<uni4dfx> kk
<uni4dfx> hmm a si dubu
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> eth1 = wlan ?
<uni4dfx> ne, eth1 je LAN
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pa eth0 ?
<CrazyLemon> drug lan ?
<uni4dfx> internet
<uni4dfx> 2 mrežne mam pač, ena gre v switch od T-2 ena pa v switch od lokalne mreže
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> zato rabiš bridge
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> bridge rabš med tap0 in eth0/1
<CrazyLemon> ne ne rabiš...sj sm ti povedal to! :D
<uni4dfx> ja rabš
<uni4dfx> če ne morš met pa route narjene
<uni4dfx> k jih pa nisi mel :)
<CrazyLemon> ne polž pravi da ne rabiš in js verjamem polžu :D
<uni4dfx> ma polž nima pojma :D
<CrazyLemon> em..za internet ne..za vpn pa ne rabiš met narejene route
<CrazyLemon> ker jih sam vpn ustvari iz prejetih podatkov
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a si že začel z squidom? pa ldapom? :>
<uni4dfx> ma oddal sm že zdavni
<uni4dfx> sej je blo do dans do 4h
<CrazyLemon> aja..mi uradno mamo čas do 1.2. 23:55
<uni4dfx> zato k polž ne zna naštelat do polnoči
<CrazyLemon> dj ne dissaj polža k je car!
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> mal ga pa morm no :D
<CrazyLemon> nism sploh vedu da je tip že 'dr.' :)
<uni4dfx> aja
<uni4dfx> od kdaj to
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam..nekje sm to vidu
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da na učilnici
<uni4dfx> a mogoče je tko k Dr.Dre :D
<CrazyLemon> ma dre nima za  burek! :D
<uni4dfx> nč še tale video pogledam pol grem pa na fitnes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw-LtVrkJ04
<uni4dfx> :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - [MV] Secret - Shy Boy
<CrazyLemon> lejga k mudel bilda
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> ma ja tko prbližn tolk resno kokr pahor jemle finančno krizo
<CrazyLemon> ja no..do konce krize boš čist tapravi bodybuilder ratu :))
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> ni dvakrat za rečt ja
<sasa84> kje pa je lolsi?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ?
<lobi> ali ima kdo tu na bitme account
<bogdanov> dobra je tale sharon stone
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> mhm
<bogdanov> :)
<DominiCanes> sharon stone
<DominiCanes> ma prosim te
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mejbi si meu prou glede skypa :P
<CrazyLemon> mejbi ??????
<CrazyLemon> pri meni ni nikoli mejbi!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss> jo jo
<christooss> pomoje sem ugotovu kaj je narobe s kompam od bogdanov a
<CrazyLemon> jo niga jo
<christooss> pomoje je sam napajalnik v kurcu
<CrazyLemon> ah dvomim..če bi bil v qrcu sploh ne bi se pržgal pc
<CrazyLemon> on se pa normalno prižge
<CrazyLemon> sam tist konektor je treba pofixat pa je
<christooss> CrazyLemon ne ne
<christooss> fora je, da ma frend podobne probleme
<christooss> in računalnik
<christooss> ko dela dela
<christooss> ampak po menjavi napajalnika se je pa zdej komp normalno začel prižigat
<christooss> moja domneva je
<christooss> da se napajalnik nepravilno odziva na signal iz matične
<christooss> čeprov mu druge matične delajo
<christooss> :(
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss> nevem za probat je
<bogdanov> christoos
<bogdanov> ni napajalnik
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ker delujejo druge plate brez problema
<christooss> its always napajalnik :)
<bogdanov> sicer sm ga pa tud
<bogdanov> odpru
<bogdanov> in pregledu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vecer.com/clanek2011020105616577
<Seniorita> Ve&#269;er na spletu: www.Vecer.com
<CrazyLemon> hahahahahahaha
<bogdanov> nuben kondenzator pa nc
<bogdanov> use je uredu :)
<CrazyLemon> tale "seksolog" je pa car ej
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<christooss> CrazyLemon temule se pa res ne da pospravlat
<christooss> sej večina izumov je prišla na plano zaradi moške lenobe
<CrazyLemon> ne sam da se mu ne da..še dokazal je ženi da ne sme pospravlat če želi obdržat moža :))
<CrazyLemon> "dokazal"
<christooss> sej to
<christooss> pač ne da se mu in je rajš na šihtu dokazal
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<sasa84> me zanima če je ta tipo poročen...
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> sam nevem če ej on zdej pa ceu tarzan u pojstli, k ni 1x dnevne posesou ;)
<christooss> sasa84 sigurno je
<CrazyLemon> http://sr.wikipedia.org/sr-el/%D0%88%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%A2%D0%BE%D1%88%D0%B5%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8
<Seniorita> Jovo Toševski - Википедија
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> faaaak...zakaj za vraga nism Å¡el Å¡tudirat 'seksologijo'
<CrazyLemon> bi lahk nakladal k ta tip
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss> seksologija,ko gostilniške debate dobijo globino
<CrazyLemon> jp :D
<Sky[x]> ste bral da so zajebal čipe pri intelu ? :)
<Tadej> ppl kako izklopim keyring za wireless network?
<Tadej> da mi ni treba vsakic pass pisat?
<CrazyLemon> tadej tako da nastaviš geslo na ''
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Tadej> kako pa spremenim ze nastavljeno geslo?
<CrazyLemon> em. programi -pripomočki - ključi in gesla
<CrazyLemon> desni klik gor
<CrazyLemon> pa spremeni geslo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Tadej> eng
<CrazyLemon> right click on Login
<CrazyLemon> and change your password
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Tadej> ja tud tega sem ponesrec zbrisal :P
<Tadej> mi poves kako ga dodam?
<Tadej> je drugje stal pa sem mislu da je od enega msg clienta :)
<CrazyLemon> ne - ker se mi ne sanja :D
<Tadej> sam to ni pass od userja ane?
<CrazyLemon> kaj to?
<Tadej> keyring
<CrazyLemon> em..je ja..čigav pass pa naj bi odklenu ?
<Tadej> k mam za wireless
<Sky[x]> http://www.applebitch.com/2011/01/31/intel-sandy-bridge-hitch-may-delay-new-imac-and-macbook-pro-release/
<Seniorita> Intel Sandy Bridge Hitch May Delay New iMac And MacBook Pro Release | Apple Bitch
<Tadej> un pass k si zapomni wireless pass
<CrazyLemon> ja..un pass je zaščiten z keyringom
<CrazyLemon> katerega moraš "odklenit" s svojim geslom
<Tadej> ne
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<Tadej> pri prvi povezavi na wireless ga vpises in pol je to uno geslo
<Tadej> pri eni ni enako kakor user geslo za login v gnome
<CrazyLemon> em..kok vem je enako..ker tole ti sam hrani gesla..da ne rabiš nato vedno znova vpisovat geslo za posamezno storitev
<Tadej> ja sam jaz ga moram spremenit
<CrazyLemon> geslo od wirelessa?
<Tadej> cak
 * CrazyLemon is lost
<christooss> Tadej kaj bi ti sploh rad
<christooss> :)
<Tadej> oo christooss
<christooss> teli lublančani
<christooss> :)
<christooss> o Tadej
<Tadej> ko se mi laptop przge
<Tadej> se prvo logiram z geslo1
<Tadej> pol se mi odpre okno za keyring
<Tadej> vpisem geslo2
<Tadej> pol pa se za wireless in dam geslo3
<Tadej> in zdej vsakic ko se logiram me vprasa za keyring (geslo2) in ce ga vnesem geslo3 za wireless sam vnese
<Tadej> kot neko geslo za geslo
<christooss> ja
<Tadej> in fora je da nisem dal blank in zdej mi vsakic sitnari
<Tadej> http://slike.owcka.si/files/654894938Screenshot.png
<Tadej> ko tega vnesem me pa se lahko vprasa za geslo za wireless (geslo3)
<christooss> pejt v home
<christooss> v mapo
<christooss> .gnome2
<christooss> in tm maš keyring.default
<christooss> al neki tacga
<christooss> cd keyrings
<Tadej> ja
<Tadej> default.keyring
<Tadej> kaj z njim
<christooss> no zbriš
<Tadej> sam default?
<christooss> in potem ko se boš logiral
<christooss> te šeenkrat vpraša
<christooss> mislm da
<christooss> :)
<Tadej> in dam blank
<christooss> jup
<Tadej> ok bom sprobal
<christooss> pol boš pa vidu
<Tadej> a alt + ctrl + backspace ne resetira vec gdm?
<christooss> Tadej nope
<christooss> so izklopil
<christooss> :)
<Tadej> damn
<sasa84> fantje moji dragi...nočkula ;)
<christooss> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm retart
<christooss> sasa84 ajde
<Tadej> a ti ves slucajno kako bi dodal nazaj un logout menu
<Tadej> cist zgoraj desno
<Tadej> sem ga ponesrec vn vrgu
<christooss> desni klik
<christooss> add
<Tadej> ga ne najdem :)
<christooss> indicator aplet
<christooss> session
<Tadej> aaaaaaaa
<Tadej> hvala :)
<Tadej> kje si bil 15? :)
<christooss> na Å¡ihtu
<christooss> do večera pol se mi pa ni dal v lj
<christooss> :(
<christooss> gadn tip
<christooss> vem
<Tadej> jeba...
<Tadej> kje zdej delas?
<christooss> ma enga frenda sm zamenu takrt k je Å¡u u bosno
<christooss> k fura hrano okol
<christooss> novo leto pa to
<christooss> drugač pa zdej mal kompe šraubam
<christooss> pa to
<christooss> a maš kšno vezo
<christooss> k rabm en Å¡iht
<christooss> računalniški serviser :)
<Tadej> sva na istem
<Tadej> jaz sem od 1.1 doma :D
<christooss> aja
<christooss> a je bla recesija
<Tadej> mhm
<Tadej> takle mamo
<christooss> res je
<christooss> a zdej keyring scena dela?
<Tadej> zdej sem dal blank
<Tadej> se reboot
<christooss> kolk je blo pa kej folka
<christooss> ?
<Tadej> moji laptopa rihtam
<christooss> a so kšne fotke online
<Tadej> ker na win prekinja wireless...
<Tadej> bodo kmal
<Tadej> sej jih ni dost :)
<christooss> a si spet ti sliku :)
<Tadej> kdo pa :D
<Tadej> zdej pa sam se resolucijo postimam
<Tadej> dela :)
<christooss> no evo pa me boš mogu na pir pelat
<Tadej> mhm :)
<christooss> pizda res bo treba na pir
<christooss> zdej se pa že maljaužnt let nismo vidl
<Tadej> mhm
<Tadej> no dej mi se tle mal pomagaj da ne dostudiram :P
<Tadej> max resolucijo mi pusti 1024 x 768
<Tadej> seveda bi rad vecjo :)
<Tadej> 15" notebook
<christooss> kolk pa podpira?
<christooss> hm to smo pa že enmu rihtal
<Tadej> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740
<Tadej> tale grafika
<Tadej> :S
 * christooss odpira terminal
<Tadej> ne vem tocno, sam na win gre vec k to...
<Tadej> \o/
<christooss> aja
<christooss> in ti mislš da bi boljš več met
<christooss> čeprov monitor tega ne podpira
<christooss> ok
<christooss> vse se da
<Tadej> ja mora podpirat ce winsi vecjo prikazejo
<christooss> aja gre več
<christooss> ups narobe prebral
<Tadej> v Monitors gre pa samo do 1024
<christooss> uglavnem to se da z xrandr
<Tadej> sem 95% da gre vec
<christooss> če daš xrandr v terminal
<christooss> a ti max 1024 napiše
<Tadej> neki malega sem stelal (xorg.conf) pa sem sam frekvenco povecal
<Tadej> da
<christooss> mislm da vem
<dasa> se tole napako javi
<dasa> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<notebook> :)
<christooss> kdaj?
<Tadej> xrandr
<notebook> http://pastebin.com/mHdY0es9
<Seniorita> dasa@soncek:~$ xrandr   xrandr: Failed to get size
<christooss> jebat ga toj sam warning
<christooss> ne rabiš to :)
<christooss> uglavnem
<christooss> zdej se mal igram z xrandr
<Tadej> ja...
<christooss> pa se dej Å¡e ti naprej
<christooss> maš opcijo --newmode
<christooss> xrandr --newmode 1290x300
<christooss> sam nevem kaj morš dat notr
<christooss> maš en kup argumento
<Tadej> aha
<Tadej> kok pa se da na 15" max?
<christooss> ja nevem
<bogdanov> 1280x800
<bogdanov> bi mogl saj
<christooss> gotov kšne 1200x1024
<christooss> ja kolk je pa razmerje
<christooss> 4:3
<christooss> al je drugač
<bogdanov> tadej kva mas to fujitsu simensa
<bogdanov> ?
<Tadej> bogdanov: tronote :)
<Tadej> drugac pa na njem se pise
<Tadej> L4000L
<Tadej> L4L
<Tadej> 24M
<Tadej> in to je to :D
<Tadej> aja pa notebook
<Tadej> bom zdej na drugem pogledal
<Tadej> k mam se en 15" laptop
<Tadej> christooss: isto kokr z xrandr lahko delas tudi z xorg.conf filom
<christooss> probably
<christooss> uglavnem
<christooss> newmode maš takole obliko
<christooss> xrandr --newmode "1440x900_59.90"  106.29  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932 -HSync +Vsync
<christooss> tako, da probi mal spremenit
<christooss> pol pa daš
<christooss> xrandr --addmode LVDS1 "1440x900_59.90"
<christooss> in ti doda za ta ekran
<christooss> pol pa
<Tadej> 1400 x 1050 mam tam
<christooss> xrandr -s "1440x900_59.90"
<christooss> no pač na ta način pejt
<Tadej> aha
<Tadej> ok
<christooss> une nastavitve po "1440x900_59.90" so specifične za ekran pomoje
<christooss> k nevem kaj so uni argumenti po imenu
<christooss> aha
<christooss> une argumente pa dobiš takole:
<christooss> matic:~$ cvt 1280 800
<christooss> za pač 1280
<christooss> tako da
<christooss> xrandr --newmode "1280x800_60.00"   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync
<christooss> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Seniorita> X/Config/Resolution - Ubuntu Wiki
<christooss> maš tuki napisan vse
<Tadej> neki probavam z xorg.conf, ce ne bo slo probam z xrandr
<Tadej> hmm vse skupaj se je ustavlo
<Tadej> sam drka pa networkmanager
<Tadej> :D
<Tadej> ne najde
<Tadej> hmm
<Tadej> krneki :P
<Tadej> grem xorg.conf popravt :)
<Tadej> 10x
<christooss> najprej xrandr pol xorg :)
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> parapapapa
<upd> kaj se spet jebete
<upd> :D
<dasa> xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<dasa> :S
<bogdanov> xp dj gor
<bogdanov> ;)
<sedovsek> :)
<christooss> Guest52080 kaj pa je bil ukaz v xrandr?
<n1> alo
<n1> http://slike.owcka.si/files/2088171600Screenshot.png
<n1> tole mi javlja
<n1> ko grem na naslednjo velikost 4:3
<n1> torej 1280 x 965
<christooss> sej k me ne posslušaš
<christooss> morš nardit še
<christooss> xrandr --addmode LVDS1 1280x965_60.00
<christooss> potem pa
<christooss> xrandr --output LVDS1  1280x965_60.00
<bogdanov> tezka da bo delal
<christooss> pa zamenjaj LVDS1 zamenjaj
<christooss> bogdanov če je men delal bp
<bogdanov> as mu iste probleme k on
<christooss> ne sam sm zdjle probaval to
<christooss> :)
<bogdanov> ja itak
<christooss> pa enkrat smo enmu tipu tukajle že to delal
<bogdanov> ti das lah manj
<bogdanov> a das lah vecjo resolucijo
<bogdanov> kot ti dopusca
<bogdanov> ?
<christooss> xrandr | grep maximum
<christooss> tolkle je maximu
<christooss> m
<bogdanov> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=57
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] SiS 771/671 Mirage 3 Video Drivers!?!? - Page 57 - Ubuntu Forums
<bogdanov> kot da neb mu driverjov
<bogdanov> za graficno
<Tadej> christooss: sej sem
<Tadej> bogdanov: so nalozeni
<christooss> in kaj po naloži
<christooss> če daš
<dasa> christooss, takole sem dodal
<christooss> <christooss> xrandr --output LVDS1  1280x965_60.00
<dasa> xrandr --newmode 1400x1050_60.00 121.75 1400 1488 1632 1864 1050 1053 1057 1089$
<dasa> xrandr --addmode default 1400x1050_60.00
<bogdanov> tadej kako ves
<dasa> bogdanov, tako
<dasa> ii  xserver-xorg-video-sis               1:0.10.3-1build1                                X.Org X server -- SiS display driver
<dasa> ii  xserver-xorg-video-sisusb            1:0.9.4-0ubuntu1                                X.Org X server -- SiS USB display driver
<christooss> dasa in pol k daš
<christooss> xrandr
<christooss> brez argumentov
<christooss> ti ga zlista
<christooss> ?
<christooss> ta mode namreč
<dasa> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<dasa> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 2048 x 2048
<dasa> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<dasa>    1024x768       85.0     75.0     70.0     60.0*    87.0
<dasa>    640x480       120.0    100.0     85.0     75.0     73.0     60.0
<dasa>    800x600       120.0    100.0     85.0     75.0     72.0     60.0     56.0
<dasa>    640x400        72.0
<dasa>    512x384        60.0
<dasa>    400x300        60.0
<dasa>    320x240        61.0
<dasa>    320x200        71.0
<dasa>    2048x2048      85.0
<dasa>    1400x1050_60.00   60.0
<christooss> hm a to maš ti laptopa?
<christooss> uglavnm
<christooss> kaj pa če daš zdej
<christooss> xrandr --output default  1280x965_60.00
<Tadej> zakaj 1280
<Tadej> to ni 4:3 razmerje
<christooss> ups
<christooss>  xrandr --output defaul 1400x1050_60.00
<Tadej> help izpise :)
<christooss> ups
<Tadej> sem default popravu :)
<Tadej> pa isto nardi
<christooss> xrandr --output default --mode 1400x1050_60.00
<christooss> tole sm mislu
<dasa> root@soncek:/home/dasa# xrandr --output default --mode 1400x1050_60.00
<dasa> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<dasa> xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<Tadej> pa zamizika ekran
<christooss> a pa ti ekran podpira tako velikost?
<christooss> na laptopu?
<dasa> ja mogu bi
<christooss> pa Å¡e da je 4:3 razmerje
<dasa> na drugem mi
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> odvisno
<bogdanov> od grafe
<dasa> bom probal root@soncek:/home/dasa# xrandr --output default --mode 1400x1050_60.00
<dasa> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<dasa> xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<bogdanov> pomoje je tole 12800 max
<dasa> damn
<Tadej> bom probal 1280x965_60.00
<Tadej> ker v win mi 100% pokaze vecje od 1024x768
<christooss> kakšno je razmerje stranic?
<christooss> pa fino bi blo, da bi vedu kolk v winsih da tale laptop max
<bogdanov> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1417660.html
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] 800 x 600 resolution stuck - PLEASE help [Archive]  - Ubuntu Forums
<Tadej> 4:3
<bogdanov> usi majo probleme
<Tadej> 1280x965_60.00
<Tadej> tale tud ne gre
<Tadej> isti problem
<bogdanov> ja
<Tadej> bogdanov: tale je druga sis grafika pa ne more vec k 800x600
<christooss> 1280x960 mybi?
<christooss> nevem
<christooss> wierd da noče dodat
<Tadej> tud ta ne gre
<Tadej> cudno
<Tadej> mogoce je pa res gonilnik fucked
<bogdanov> jst mislm daje gonilnik res
<Tadej> mogoce bo pa kak update resil problem :D
<christooss> hm dej mi ves output k ga je dal zdej terminal pestej neki
<bogdanov> tadej
<bogdanov> si najdel ksn source gonilnik od grafe
<dasa> root@soncek:/home/dasa# xrandr --output default --mode 1280x960_60.00
<dasa> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<dasa> xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<Tadej> bogdanov: ne
<christooss> kaj pa k si dodal?
<Tadej> mislim nisem iskal :)
<Tadej> christooss: nic
<Tadej> razen
<Tadej> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Tadej> tega pa itak zmer...
<christooss> k si dodal
<christooss> --new.....
<Tadej> samo
<Tadej> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<bogdanov> dj probi se 1280x800
<Tadej> brez napak
<Tadej> moment
<christooss> pejstej cel history na pastebin !
<christooss> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.salixos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1526&start=0&view=print
<Seniorita> Salix OS :: View topic - Screen resolution  Change : How Do we run Xorg?
<bogdanov> Anyway the monitor supports both1024x768 as well as 1360x768 (I work these in other distros)
<dasa> http://pastebin.com/pKmQu0XV
<Seniorita> root@soncek:/home/dasa# cvt 1280 800  # 1280x800 5
<napsy> CrazyLemon: si vidu ko spo podalsal rok oddaje za kpov? :)
<christooss> Tadej blage pičku mater
<Tadej> bogdanov: 1360x768 mi ne pomaga k ni 4:3
<christooss> fukn laptop skoz okn
<Tadej> hehe
<christooss> jo napsy
<napsy> jo jo
<Tadej> bo pa baba mela 1024x768 :)
<Tadej> christooss, bogdanov hvala vseeno :)
<christooss> napsy a si ti kej gnome shell prčkal
<napsy> christooss: sm se neki zajebavu ja, sam zdj misploh noce zagnat
<christooss> a si iz gita kompajlal?
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> napsy js mam že oceno iz kpova :)
<napsy> aja kok pa si dobu?
<CrazyLemon> 70
<napsy> uu lepo
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> Ocena: 70,00 / 100,00
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> Pozabil nastaviti route od klientov na internet prek VPN; pozabil nastaviti route za multicast prek VPN; Napačno spisane skripte za zagon vlc ob zagonu računalnika.
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti ustvarjaš :D
<napsy> hummm
<napsy> arr od kot se en irc
<CrazyLemon> hacked! :))
<napsy> mmm ne vem
<christooss> k jst zdej že par dni probam skompajlat
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..ju3 mam kpov ustni... in upam da mi bo tista iz referata že zjutraj odgovorila
<christooss> pa se vedno nekje ustavi
<CrazyLemon> :S
<napsy> christooss: kje pa se ti ustavi
<christooss> 32/33 en make error je bil včeri
<christooss> en dan prej pa že pri 7/33
<christooss> sam je šlo pol včeri čez to
<napsy> hm aja to sm js tut zadnjih neki dobu
<christooss> no pol je pač problem v kodi
<christooss> da ne kre čez to
<napsy> mhm
<christooss> pol se bo uštimal gotov :)
<christooss> k me res zanima kako bo delal
<christooss> a je kdo probal unity 2d?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vecer.com/clanek2011020105616628
<Seniorita> Ve&#269;er na spletu: www.Vecer.com
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<christooss> fak a so tele spletne strani od medijev čist vse u kurcu
<christooss> 24ur večer
<christooss> ja fak
<christooss> ki imajo ob aktivaciji takšno intenziteto
<christooss> jao joa
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra christooss :D
<christooss> ja že dve novici iz večera :)
<CrazyLemon> taprva je carska :D
<napsy> :)
<christooss> čist :)
<CrazyLemon> tadruga je pa zanimiva :D rad bi vidu youtube video s temi poizkusi :)
<christooss> to je zgodba za v slovenske novice
<CrazyLemon> napsy ti ne veš o čem govoriva http://www.vecer.com/clanek2011020105616577     preberi si :D
<Seniorita> Ve&#269;er na spletu: www.Vecer.com
<christooss> sm mislu, da je večer mal na višjem nivoju
<christooss> pa zgleda ni
<christooss> my mistake
<napsy> hah
<napsy> lol
<CrazyLemon> jah kake novice bi ti rad jebelacesta :)
<napsy> eh js ponavadi dnevnik.si gledam
<napsy> sm se dokaj zadovoljen :)
<CrazyLemon> ti bi verjetno raje vidu kak lady gaga počne..al pa justin bieberle :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm happy sam da se ne omenja teh 'zvezdnikov'
<CrazyLemon> :)
<christooss> tud jst ampak enako k zanč k je bla CELOSTRANSKA "novica"/članek
<CrazyLemon> ker me res ne zanima če se en mulc poljublja na balkonu ..al pa če lady gaga pokaže svojo rit
<christooss> o tem kako je ena miš splezala na božično jelko
<christooss> spod jo je pa maček čaku
<christooss> uuu
<christooss> boljš k lady gaga
<christooss> ampak nič več
<christooss> pač pol se sprašuješ a ne bi blo met cenzuro medijev
<christooss> k takele novice pridejo v častnike, ki so res nek wanabiji
<christooss> :)
<sedovsek> <CrazyLemon> napsy ti ne veš o čem govoriva http://www.vecer.com/clanek2011020105616577     preberi si :D
<Seniorita> Ve&#269;er na spletu: www.Vecer.com
<sedovsek> To zna bit celo res :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sedovsek> Rezultat raziskave, namrec.
<CrazyLemon> ti si k tale jovo sedovsek :D
<sedovsek> Dr. Toševski opozarja, da moški sprva obèutijo manjšo željo po spolnosti, ki jo pogosto povezujejo z utrujenostjo.
<sedovsek> Groza.
<sedovsek> :)
<sedovsek> Zelo hitro se lahko poistosvetim s tem clankom.
<sedovsek> poistovetim*
<christooss> sej sam tale raziskava je nevede dokazala zakaj ženske včasih glava boli
<christooss> :)
<CrazyLemon> ker se spreminjajo v lesbe? :S
<sedovsek> CrazyLemon... pomoje ne gre tolk za transformacijo hetero -> homo.
<sedovsek> Pac bolj za zmanjsanje libida.
<sedovsek> I guess.
<christooss> Dr. Toševski opozarja, da moški sprva občutijo manjšo željo po spolnosti, ki jo pogosto povezujejo z utrujenostjo.
<CrazyLemon> bah
<sedovsek> Grem spat. Kuhanje, pospravljanje, pomivanje in ciscenje me je cist prevec izmucilo :P
<CrazyLemon> telekom spet neki "upgrejda"
<christooss_> tale unity pa kr kul zgleda
<christooss_> sam kolk je uporabno je bl vprašanje
 * CrazyLemon does not like it
<christooss_> zakaj
<CrazyLemon> nevem..grdo mi zgleda
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim uporabnosti v njem
<CrazyLemon> oz. ne vidim uporabnosti za desktop računalnike
<CrazyLemon> unity je po mojem mnenju uporaben sam za netbooke zaradi manjšega zaslona
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-01
<CrazyLemon> Discovery Channel How Beer Saved the World      tole mora bit zanimivo :D
<bogdanov> :)
<Tadej> synergy rulz :)
<napsy> agree
<napsy> http://people.freedesktop.org/~david/calendar.png
<napsy> uuu
<napsy> nice
<napsy> pocasi pa neki ratuje iz tega gnome-shell
<christooss__> upajmo, da bojo spoliral tale shell do izida
<christooss__> k trenutni gnome mi res sede
<christooss__> pa nočem skrapucala uporabljat :)
<christooss__> pa da bo stabilno :)
<christooss__> a kdo ve a synergy deluje tud portable
<napsy> js tut upam da bo bol stabilno pa hitro
<napsy> ker tezadnjic ko sm ga uporablu je ful stekal, neki artefakti so se mi pojavljal pa po nekaj minutah se je sesulo vse :)
<christooss__> :)
<napsy> pa nautilus so tut mal spoliral
<napsy> on sidebar je lepsi
<christooss__> aja
<napsy> pa pomikanje po direktorijih tut
<christooss__> mene je motil lack of settings
<christooss__> pa cko manjkale so stvari
<christooss__> recimo indicatior applet k je zdej v ubuntuju
<christooss__> :)
<napsy> pa nova gnome nadzorna plosca je sexty
<christooss__> aja?
<napsy> aha
<napsy> http://www.hadess.net/2011/01/region-panel.html
<Seniorita> ב&#1463;&#1468;ס&#1456;ט&#1460;יי&#1461;ן נ&#1460;יסו&#1465;ר&#1463;ה  (hadess) | News: Region panel
<napsy> recimo
<napsy> http://live.gnome.org/Design/SystemSettings
<Seniorita> Design/SystemSettings - GNOME Live!
<napsy> tu mas vec slik
<christooss__> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2o81e3u4ZFU/TNgNujyOEWI/AAAAAAAAAXw/gO-csCJkXl0/s400/gnome-shell-bluetooth.png
<napsy> nic grem js spat
<napsy> noc
<christooss__> noč
<christooss__> kr kul zgleda tale shell
<christooss__> cant wait
<bogdanov> kva se dela folk
<christooss__> gnome shell inštalira
<bogdanov> aja kul :)
<christooss__> hja ne k je en kup errorjev :)
<bogdanov> kurc pol
<christooss__> :)
<bogdanov> jst pa lih menjam ene kondije na plati
<bogdanov> me zivcnga dela
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> dobr to
<christooss__> jst se tega nikol ne bi lotu
<bogdanov> jah sj jst se tud ne rad
<bogdanov> sam k nubenga ni dab pocen naredu
<christooss__> no sej DIY je vseen res najboljša stvar
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> nevem no ce se splaca DIY k ti tok zivcov pozre
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> tist k to usak dan dela muje 5-10 min
<bogdanov> pol pa se ce ni napajalnik dost mocn je pa kriza
<christooss__> jst bi pomoje obupal
<christooss__> k nism za taka fina dela
<bogdanov> ma jst dam raj 20eu
<bogdanov> enmu
<bogdanov> nepa da mi recejo
<bogdanov> po 50eu
<bogdanov> si na glavo
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ja itak stekam
<bogdanov> a freebsd.si
<bogdanov> vec nedela? :)
<christooss__> kot ka
<christooss__> že ne
<bogdanov> cudn :)
<christooss__> bo treba Kami_ ja vprašat kako in kaj
<bogdanov> hehe ja
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> se kdo pokonc
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss__> valjda
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> a se kj namescas
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> jst sm koncno resu
<christooss__> gnome shell
<bogdanov> pa deluje stabilno zdj ze urco :)
<christooss__> a to pomen da matična kr dela?
<bogdanov> ja toje zdj ena druga
<bogdanov> ne tista
<bogdanov> una je sekr zbegana :)
<christooss__> aja :)
<bogdanov> jp
<christooss__> nč sej zdej pa morm it spat
<christooss__> jutr Å¡iht
<bogdanov> jst grem pa tud
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> najt
<uni4dfx> aj kdo pokonc :)
<DominiCanes> dobro jutro
<alyosha> je kašen css majster online?:D
<alyosha> mam en problem ki nebi smel sploh bit problem:D
<alyosha> in me muči ful:D
<DominiCanes> kaj je kje opisana razlika BASH vs CSH
<DominiCanes> alyosha:ka te pa muci
<alyosha> DominiCanes:  ma slika u divu
<alyosha> ne Å¡tekam
<alyosha> caki odprem privat da ne smetim tu na kanal
<alyosha> :D
<teardrop> lo
<napsy> lp
<andrejz> lp
<Tadej> re
<CrazyLemon> napsy
<CrazyLemon> Letos indeksov nimate več zato ni potrebno predmetnika vpisati (razen če ga vi sami želite), oceno pa vam profesor sam vpiše.
<christooss__> jo a še komu tale ukaz izpiše error
<christooss__> git clone git://git.clutter-project.org/clutter
<napsy> CrazyLemon: aaa kul ... nism vedu :)
<napsy> christooss__: clutter server je down
<napsy> http://git.clutter-project.org/clutter/snapshot/clutter-1.6.0.zip
<napsy> tu mas source
<Seniorita> Actor bounding box and transformations
<napsy> sm lih prejle probu skompilat gnome-shell pa mi javi napako pri evolution
<napsy> tak da mors met natty pomoje zdj ce hoces skompajlat
<CrazyLemon> napsy niti js..zato pa sm ji pisal :D
<christooss__> napsy to bi blo čudno
<christooss__> men se vsak dan pri drugem errorju ustav :)
<christooss__> tnx za link _=
<napsy> christooss__: mogoce se da sam mors novejse evolution pakete dobit ko zatezi zarad verzije
<christooss__> hja kaj pa če preskočiš
<napsy> to zatezi pri gnome-shell modulu :)
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> jao :)
<Tadej> alo
<christooss__> bojo mogl dat eno alpho čimprej ven
<christooss__> ALO
<CrazyLemon> sj je že.. natty alpha 1 :D
<CrazyLemon> kmalu pride 2 :)
<christooss__> gnome shell sm mislu :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js na ustni..LP
<napsy> vlk srece
<upd> !translate en sl orchestrating
<Seniorita> orchestrating
<Tadej> :)
<upd> !translate en sl orchestrat
<Seniorita> orchestrat
<upd> kaj to
<Tadej> !google orchestrat
<Seniorita> The Penguin Cafe Orchestra http://www.penguincafe.com/
<Tadej> !google orchestrat wiki
<Seniorita> Orchestra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orchestra
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Tadej> lp
<sasa84> živjo tadej
<Tadej> kako?
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<sasa84> si poštial zaslon?
<sasa84> poštimal
<CrazyLemon> kpov narejen
<CrazyLemon> :$
<Sky[xx]> ql
<Sky[xx]> ej a se sam men zdi al ma apple res new black style menu ?
<Sky[xx]> http://www.apple.com/
<Seniorita> Apple
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/umrl-med-delom-na-avtocesti.html
<Seniorita> Delavca zbil tovornjak? - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> unfucking believable..te tovornjakarje je treba kastrirat..mogoče bodo potem bl pozorni
<upd> Sky[xx] res je, toj nova generacija kot piše
<Sky[xx]> kot kaže bomo vidl črne acbookproje  ?:> :D
<Sky[xx]> ampak seveda šele konc marca/ začetek aprila :D
<Sky[xx]> ker intel more neki zajebat da pol vse zamakne :S
<upd> ja upajmo, i lajk black
<upd> intel pa itaq lahko se igra svojo igro
<Sky[xx]> res sem prčakvov zdj februarja da bojo najavl kej vsaj pa zgleda nič ne bo :S
<Sky[xx]> nek sem brel da bo ukol 5 tednov zamiak vse preden zamnjajo pokvarjene plošče
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kaj si že doma al kaj?
<alyosha> te niso učiraj ujeli na markovcu:D
<alyosha> ko si teku:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lol :D
<upd> aja
<CrazyLemon> koga so ujeli? :D
<alyosha> 2 italjana
<alyosha> baje da so oni oropali zlatarne:D
<CrazyLemon> a una kao roparja?
<alyosha> u portorozu so gledali neko zlatarno s5:D
<alyosha> inso jih prijavli kao
<alyosha> neku mutni da so:d
<alyosha> in tipi bezali iz port. do kopra
<CrazyLemon> peš??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> z awtom
<alyosha> pol u zusterni
<alyosha> barikada
<alyosha> dali spike po tleh
<alyosha> in tipi vn iz awta in peš na MC
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in gor so jih najdli
<alyosha> :D
<neett> ko v filmih
<neett> hehe
<CrazyLemon> hudi ti policaji :D
<alyosha> ja ja sj u časopisu je naslow kao
<alyosha> filmski pregon
<alyosha> or. smthing:D
<neett> hehehe
<alyosha> zajebani policaji
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj v žurnalu to? :D
<sasa84> pr vas mate zmer neki ;)
<alyosha> od port. do kopra rabli da jih ustavli
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mmm ne
<alyosha> primorkse
<alyosha> prva stran:D
<CrazyLemon> jebeš primorske
<alyosha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> nisem penzioner da primorske berem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> mi mamo tu doma use časopise
<alyosha> ker podnajemnik razvaža:D
<alyosha> in pol mu je pogoj da pusti eno kopijo useg::D
<alyosha> uglavnem slovenska policija je huda
<alyosha> pazte se jih:D
<CrazyLemon> tipi so šli peš na markovec..ke budale..kako se jim je dalo teč v un hrib..js bi raje tam skoču v morje pa plaval do trsta :D
<alyosha> oz. pazte se Å¡pijunov:D ker itak brez njih niso Å¡e nikoli najdli nobenega:D
<sasa84> looooooooooool
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> ja a
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ta je huda hahahahha
<alyosha> samo ti neveš da
<CrazyLemon> jah resnica :D
<alyosha> mi mamo zdj vojaško ladjo
<alyosha> bi jih prestregla!:D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> alyosha haha..dokler uni prižgejo vojaško ladjo..bi una dva lahko bla že v benetkah:D
<alyosha> samo zapelje vn iz luke in je blokiranzaliv:D
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> hahahahahahahaha
<upd> lool
<alyosha> eee ja:D
<sasa84> niste resni :P
<alyosha> praw zares
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pizda zakaj mi nimamo uno kaj je že v ameriki una oddaja "cops" ..ko snemajo ki narkomane aretirajo pa to :D
<alyosha> bomo resni ko bomo u penziji
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> ta bi bla huda ja
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<alyosha> samo je treba koga aretirat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> to bi blo hudo gledat..filmski pregon do žusterne :D
<alyosha> da lahko snemaš:d
<sasa84> buahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> ma to bi blo dvakrat letno..uno "special " oddaje :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<alyosha> sj če ma kdoprijatle na policiji bi lahko zrihta posnetke
<alyosha> sigurno
<DominiCanes> kak bi se prevedlo .....feature can be done using this shell
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ma zihr kšne veze :P
<alyosha> mmm
<alyosha> kako bi bla feeatura
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma neke posebne veze nimam...sosed kriminalist.. oz dva soseda sta kriminalista
<alyosha> a ewo kdo me je zašpijaw
<alyosha> :D
<DominiCanes> featura
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<CrazyLemon> alyosha :))))
<CrazyLemon> DominiCanes dej cel stavek
<DominiCanes> to je cel stavek
<alyosha> o pizda feature me jebe
<sasa84> feature...če bi bla kšna oblika al pa kej tko?
<alyosha> nemoram se spomnit slovenske
<alyosha> ne ne
<DominiCanes> to je legenda ene tablice
<alyosha> lastnost nekako
<alyosha> značilnos
<alyosha> se lahko uporablja z tem shellom
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha> jebemtish
<CrazyLemon> s to lupino
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> lupino :D
<DominiCanes> značilnost
<sasa84> Å¡koljko :D
<DominiCanes> damn
<alyosha> ne me motit moram pojest piškotke do konca:DD
<sasa84> buahahahahaha
<DominiCanes> kod bo cital mojo seminarsko se bo tak smejal
<sasa84> pa kaj vam je dons, a je kšna luna? :))))
<CrazyLemon> alyosha se boš še zredil človek..počasi :)))
<DominiCanes> naj bo značilnost
<alyosha> ma ja mona dj
<alyosha> moram neki
<CrazyLemon> ni nujno da je feature značilnost.. :)    to je le eden od prevodov
<alyosha> zdj ki ne kadim moram nadomestit:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti kr..samo da ne boš tak kot siniša :D
<alyosha> ma meni ni lih 100 ta značilnost
<alyosha> samo praw mi ne pride:D
<alyosha> hehe on ni od hrane tak ne:D
<alyosha> bmk
<alyosha> i like to be fat:D
<CrazyLemon> feature 	zmožnost, odlika
<DominiCanes> zmožnost je precej boljse
<alyosha> napiši ti da feature nima slovenskega prevoda dobrega:D
<CrazyLemon> značilnost -i [znatSi:lnOst] ž (angl. feature) Zvočni zapis izraza
<CrazyLemon> izrazita, bistvena lastnost naprave, programa; sin. funkcija (3)
<DominiCanes> eee sam funkcija je neki povsem drugega
<DominiCanes> sej zato mislim da je zmožnost to kar iščem
<alyosha> moo kako so dobri te piškoti od milke
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> feature1 [fí:čə] noun poteza, fiziognomija; zunanja
<sasa84> oblika; oris; značilnost, posebnost; odlika; pojava;
<sasa84> American glavni film; senzacija; atrakcija;  to make
<sasa84> a ~ of posebno se skazati
<sasa84> zdj pa gruntejte :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma glavni film/seznacija/atrakcij z lupino???
<CrazyLemon> jooj tudi ta sasa :/
<sasa84> lol
<DominiCanes> js bom ostal na zmožnost=feature
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je namenjenu filmu "prisluhni Å¡koljki"
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> DominiCanes:  tako ja
<alyosha> jz mam prav povej jim:D
<sasa84> :P
 * alyosha is going to explooode
<alyosha> bum
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ouuuuu
<alyosha> wsap:D
<sasa84> a to je tvoja proteza, k je mim mene letela? :P
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> je je
<sasa84> pismo kakšni čekani :D
<alyosha> uho je Å¡lo pa gor proti planoti CrazyLand
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> zdej teče na markovc :P
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> beži
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a lulek je pristal na dnu morja in se kamufliral v morsko kumaro
<alyosha> jooooj jz se morma odselit
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))))
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> ta crazy mona:D
<CrazyLemon> hahaha :D
<alyosha> stari da je to moj brat veš kako bi ga šutnu u glavo
<alyosha> jooj
<alyosha> nebi mu blo jasno niti kje je niti kdo je
<CrazyLemon> pa kolko je star mali?
<alyosha> ma nwem
<alyosha> 13
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> nekje tam okoli
<alyosha> konec osnovne
<CrazyLemon> mene sprašuješ? :D
<alyosha> haha:D
<CrazyLemon> aja...14 :D
<alyosha> ma ni praw zadnji razred mislim da
<alyosha> nevem no tam okoli
<alyosha> uglavnem bom..headshot:D
<alyosha> bum
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sestra moja je bla precejpodobna
<alyosha> samo sem jo hitro preuzgojil:D
<CrazyLemon> huda so ta leta ja..hormoni sto na uro...porniči 1024KB/s ..in podobno :))
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> kolko je sestra stara?
<sasa84> aaaa, pa kwa vam je????
<sasa84> looooooooool
<alyosha> ma ta ki sem jo preuzgojil je zdj ze 20?
<alyosha> tam okoli
<CrazyLemon> tam okoli
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<alyosha> ma ja nevem jaz točno:D
<sasa84> tam nekje...+/- 5 let ;)
<CrazyLemon> pa človek..niti ne veš kolko ti je sestra stara
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<alyosha> za nobenega ubistvu:D
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> +- leto dve
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> lepa leta :))))
<alyosha> ma mislim da ma 20 no
<DominiCanes> readline library......ista fora
<alyosha> hodi za androtom:DD
<CrazyLemon> za al z ??? big difference :))))
<alyosha> z z
<alyosha> aja
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> pizda neke črke mi skačejo umes:D
<DominiCanes> ustrel tipkovnico
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> je na laptopu pol grem cel offline
<alyosha> moram si slušalke dat ker me nervirajo tam
<alyosha> so glasni
<DominiCanes> postrel jih
<sasa84> DominiCanes, u izi no ;)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Violence is not an answer!
<sasa84> alyosha ni tak brdavs :P
<alyosha> but it helps:D
<DominiCanes> violence is always the answer
<CrazyLemon> l0wkey ping (spet moram tečnarit za lugos certifikat ) :)     dej sam povej a se da podaljšat pa a se da komu s tem ukvarjat da ne tečnarim brezveze :)
<alyosha> sem opazu ja DominiCanes  :D
<alyosha> kdo predlaga kašen dober komad
<sasa84> jst bom mogla počas šibnt...se vidmo čez 1 uro ;)
<alyosha> da preglasi to ropotanje u hiši
<sasa84> alyosha, a rock al kej druzga? :P
<alyosha> sasa84:  bi gut take drugz
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mc traxxx - i like ! :))
<alyosha> ma ne lih rock ne
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> martin solveiga nažigi ;)
<alyosha> da vidimo mi tega MCa:D
<alyosha> Martin Solveiga?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bomo prečekirali tudi to:D
<sasa84> martin solveig
<CrazyLemon> to je najbolši komad v mojem avtu.. i likeeeee  i likee
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hud je model...jaz crkavam pr njegovih spotih ;)
<l0wkey> CrazyLemon, dej pisi na odbor-list@lugos.si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, groza :P
<CrazyLemon> pa preprosto besedilo je...tko da lahko poješ :D
<alyosha> hehe
<sasa84> čafči male miške :D
<CrazyLemon> l0wkey ok..sam še eno vprašanje.. a kdo dejansko bere ta mailing seznam? :)
<DominiCanes> ma drum n bass naj si spusti pa bo
<l0wkey> CrazyLemon, 15 ljudi
<CrazyLemon> l0wkey k..tnx
<l0wkey> CrazyLemon, ce napises zraven se 'jebite se' bo mogoce kdo odgovoril :)
<l0wkey> CrazyLemon, I know .. malo so leni
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon ob odhodu
<CrazyLemon> l0wkey ah ne bi raje.. že tko mi lugosov daemon občasno zavrača maile :))
<sasa84> l0wkey, hahahaha :D
<sasa84> Å¡ibam ;)
<sasa84> čafči :D
<CrazyLemon> čafčy sasa
<alyosha> gangsta bitch nigga
<alyosha> yo yo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo ta dropbox je hud res
<alyosha> nic vec na mail posiljat in 100x downloadat iste zadeve
<alyosha> :D
<DominiCanes> js ga mam vsepovsod
<DominiCanes> tut na mobiju
<DominiCanes> dropbox je jebena stvar
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<alyosha> tyt
<alyosha> ja ja jz še na mobitel morma poštimat
<alyosha> drugje je povsod že:D
<alyosha> samo na mobitelu moraš pazit da ne daš lih usega da ti ne loada tam 3h kašne par gb fajle:D
<DominiCanes> vse not in to je to
<DominiCanes> ma kaki 3h vse je takoj
<alyosha> DominiCanes:  prej z uno sliko ne
<DominiCanes> vse vse recem toi vseeeeee
<alyosha> je bla slika zjebano kotzgleda:D
<DominiCanes> povej
<alyosha> zjebana
<alyosha> sem pobrisal use naredu na novo in dela:D
<alyosha> amm kako že html komentiraš?
<alyosha> zakomentiraš
<alyosha> !google how to coment html code
<Seniorita> HTML <!-- ••• --> - HTML Code Tutorial http://www.htmlcodetutorial.com/_33n45n45n.html
<DominiCanes> aha
<DominiCanes> kako se prevede patch
<alyosha> obliž
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> ni lih to to
<alyosha> odvisno u kašnem kontekstu
<alyosha> prilepek:D
<DominiCanes> ma lepo "patch" pa je
<alyosha> ja patch je lahko tudi obliž
<alyosha> samo pomoje tebi ne pride prav to:D
<alyosha> !google en sl patch
<Seniorita> Second Life Update - Virtual World 3d http://www.secondlifeupdate.com/
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> !traslate en sl patch
<alyosha> !translate en sl patch
<Seniorita> obliž
<DominiCanes> ja to vem
<alyosha> sem mislu mogoče bo dal več možnosti:D
<alyosha> ti rabiš to pri kašnih računalniških zadevah
<alyosha> je ko nek dodatek/popravek ponavadi
<DominiCanes> samo ne morem napisat da to opcijo lahko dobimo z pomočjo neuradnega obliža
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj vem ja da tebi to rabi bolj computersko
<DominiCanes> rofl
<DominiCanes> "pathc"
<DominiCanes> "patch"
<DominiCanes> pa je
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> tudi lahko ja.D
<teardrop> lo
<kubanc> folk a kdo ve kako je z OEM verzijam Windows OS? TI imas lahko tisto serijsko stevilko samo za tisti PC, na katerem je nalepka gor?
<alyosha> odvisno
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> sec. tel
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ewo
<alyosha> nwem jaz sem lih zadnjic
<alyosha> bil pri stari
<alyosha> in je bil tam nek pc z nalepko
<alyosha> na njenem pa jem etalo vn za uni genuine
<alyosha> in pol sem se naredu budalo in sem klical na microsoft u ljubljano
<alyosha> sem dal une Å¡tevilke
<alyosha> in so mi aktivirali
<alyosha> samo se moraš nardit malo neumen kao jaz nevem kaj je to:D
<alyosha> meni tu  piše da vas pokličem to mam pa nalimano na pcju
<alyosha> tudi če nimaš
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1053-1: Subversion vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1053-1
<kubanc> ja ok
<kubanc> samo mene zanima kako je z OEM verzijami
<kubanc> al lakho ti vzames instalacijski CD za OS, ki ni bil kupljen z to masino, in uporabis serijsko stevilko ki je na tej kisti? pomoje gre tko tko, al ne?
<christooss__> kubanc ne
<christooss__> je izven licenčnih pogojev to
<kubanc> ja ok
<christooss__> aja
<christooss__> maš cd?
<kubanc> kako pa potem lakho jst formatiram racunalnik?
<christooss__> pol lahko
<kubanc> ja v firmi mamo velik CD-jev
<kubanc> samo ni od te kiste?
<kubanc> je od ene druge...
<kubanc> oringinalen Cd seveda
<christooss__> ja u bistvu to ne bi smel
<christooss__> afaik
<kubanc> samo, zakaj pa ne? sej je ista serijska stevilka uporabljena za isto Å¡katlo. k ni fora OEM verzija da se ne morem prenasat iz racunalnika na racunalnik
<kubanc> ampak je dovoljena samo na tistem racunalniku, na katerem je nalepka?
<christooss__> u bistvu ja
<christooss__> pač fora je to, da k ti enkrat namestiš na komp
<christooss__> je treba odinštalirat in potem lahko namestiš na drugo kišto
<christooss__> vendar dokazat, da si res odinštalirat ane je problem
<christooss__> sej kubanc jst se strinjam s tabo, da bi to mogl bit
<christooss__> vendar "naj se ne bi smel"
<christooss__> k vem, da je mel folk probleme z menjavo matične
<christooss__> k pol winsi (legalni) niso bli več aktivirani
<kubanc> christooss__, recmo da celotna strojna vsebina se ne bo menjala
<kubanc> + tega, racunalnik sploh ni na net prkloplen
<christooss__> včas vem, da se je smelo prodajat licenčne programe
<kubanc> ampak ga uporablja XY masina za doloceno stetje...
<christooss__> zdej pa nevem če je to dovoljeno
<christooss__> kubanc za RIAA rabiš ti pač na vsakem računalniku serijsko številko
<christooss__> ki je samo njemu namenjena
<CrazyLemon> kubanc zakaj preprosto ne pokličeš microsoft pa prašaš? :)
<christooss__> tako, da tvoj postopek je čist dovolj
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, tud to sm razmisljal...
<christooss__> CrazyLemon k bo sive lase dobu preden mu bodo odgovoril
<christooss__> proces by Kafka anyone?
<christooss__> kubanc en računalnik = serijska
<christooss__> tega se drži
<christooss__> pa je vse kul
<kubanc> christooss__, em, jih je en sodeloavec kontaktiral prejsn teden zaradi ene tezave z .doc dokumentom, pa so mu preprosto rekl naj kupi OFfice 2010
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> kubanc glede na to da se gre za podjetje v katerem delaš je microsoft hotline najbolša rešitev :D
<christooss__> no sej to
<kubanc>  en računalnik = serijska se strinjam ja
<kubanc> problem je v tem, k so se windowsi zacel cudno obnasat, preden se pokaze login window se mi racunalnik resetira
<kubanc> debugg mi pokaze cannot load driver, in to kr veliko stevilo...
<kubanc> kernel32.dll sm tud ze zamenjal..
<kubanc> safe mode mi sploh ne dela..
<christooss__> clean install?
<christooss__> win != linux
<christooss__> )
<christooss__> :)
<kubanc> ju3 obm se probal, da se mi windowsi ne resetirajo, ampak mi vrze ven napako
<kubanc> me zanima kaj mi bo javlo
<kubanc> RAM ter CPU sat cool, ker sm lahko ubuntu live CD zagnal
<kubanc> tko da pomoje more bit neki narobe z OS
<christooss__> itak
<kubanc> sam zdej treba zgruntat kaj...
<kubanc> evo, zdele se z enmu na windows kanalu pogovarjam
<kubanc>  i've an hp laptop with xp license on bottom. hard drive died, i replace and need to reinstall. i can use a Dell OEM cd (shipped from manufacturer) of matching xp version (home/pro) to install, and use license from bottom of laptop to activate.  wether it's desktop or laptop is not relevant, but to demonstrate that it doesn't matter.
<kubanc> if it's an OEM xp disc, and you've a matching oem license on your computer, you're good to o.
<christooss__> sej to je reinstall u bistvu ane
<kubanc>  now if you have a xp install cd you bought from the store (i.e. retail) then no that won't owrk with your oem license on your computer
<christooss__> najlažje pa rešiš to tako
<christooss__> da zloudaš xp corporate edition
<christooss__> pa potem spreminjaš serijske
<christooss__> glede na to kakšna je ohišju :)
<kubanc> to pa prvic slism
<kubanc> ma zakaj
<kubanc> men je to mal cudno..
<christooss__> da rabiš en cd :)
<christooss__> sej legalno ni :)
<christooss__> mal se Å¡alim
<christooss__> ampak je pa opcija
<kubanc> em sej downloadat ne rabm nc, ce mam oringinalen CD od windows XP
<christooss__> vem vem
<kubanc> samo tega ruknem notr, pa uporabm to serijsko stevilko, k je na racunalniku gor...
<christooss__> nevermind
<kubanc> sej vem kaj mislis
<christooss__> ja sam če je una serijska OEM ti ne bo delal
<christooss__> now if you have a xp install cd you bought from the store (i.e. retail) then no that won't owrk with your oem license on your computer
<kubanc> zakaj ne?
<kubanc> aja tocno ja
<kubanc> jst rabm OEM windows install CD
<christooss__> sej drity fix je
<christooss__> da inštaliraš winxp retail s skrekano serijsko
<kubanc> ja, to ne bo slo :D
<christooss__> pa pol spremeniš ko je inštaliran
<kubanc> rabm popolnost :D
<christooss__> v tisto k je na ohišju
<kubanc> aja :D
<christooss__> rabiš popolnost ker?
<kubanc> ja no, to bi slo...
<kubanc> zaradi inspekcije..
<christooss__> sej tako boš pomoje najlažje
<christooss__> k oem cdji so dragi
<kubanc> sej na konc bo pa tko, da bo itak proizvajalc od unga stroja prsu, pa bo potem to njegova briga...
<christooss__> oem
<christooss__> je neki čudn
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ni OEM cudn, windowsi so cudni...
<christooss__> sej
<christooss__> linux ni oem :P
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> Linux is free spirit
<kubanc> zdej sm v firmi nasnel puppy linux, da lahko gor en dinamicni PDF lavfamo
<kubanc> k ga rabmo zi iztis enih etiket...
<kubanc> ce bi Adobe pisal svoje produkte tud za Linux, potem nas pa itak nebi blo vec na Window OS :D
<christooss__> ka pa delate v firmi
<christooss__> da rabte adobe produkte
<kubanc> tiskarna smo
<christooss__> aha
<kubanc> da odgovorim v naprej, inkscape ter gimp odpadeta :D
<christooss__> ne sej me je sam zanimal
<kubanc> ja no, sam povem ze v naprej, k dost ljudi me to vprasa
<christooss__> vem vem
<kubanc> sam nas posu je tok specificen, da sta zal te dva produkta manj profesionalna
<christooss__> sam sem računal na to da si ti že probal :)
<kubanc> http://www.tiskarna-nm.si/
<Seniorita> Tiskarna Novo mesto
<CrazyLemon> kubanc a nisi več v Lj?
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ne, sam se diplomo mam za napisat
<kubanc> oz. je pisem
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<kubanc> trenutno iscem neko o JAM grafičnem sistemu za diplomsko
<kubanc> pa nc ne najdem :D
<CrazyLemon> neko kaj? diplomsko? :D
<kubanc> ha ha
<kubanc> ne ne
<kubanc> Zgodovina vpliva računalniške tehnologije v procesu priprave tiskovnega materiala za tisk
<kubanc> pa rabm za vgrajeni graficni sistem imenovan JAM kej, da bom lahko napisal
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<kubanc> pa nc na najdem
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, sploh ni tok o god :D. sploh nism vedel do sedaj da je XErox razvil GUI ;)
<kubanc> oziroma gre se mal nazaj vse skupi
<CrazyLemon> in ga je nato MS ukradu ane? :)
<kubanc> seveda
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> old story :D
<christooss__> najprej ka je apple
<kubanc> pa Apple tud
<christooss__> :)
<kubanc> tocno tko
<kubanc> Apple Lisa
<CrazyLemon> no to ne vem a je bil prvo apple al MS
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> najprej Xerox Star 1080 masina, nato Apple Lisa, nato sel microsoft
<christooss__> apple 2 vs win 3.1
<kubanc> kako bi si razlagali besedo interpreted v sklopu interpreted graphic system?
<kubanc> vgrajeni?
<CrazyLemon> dej cel stavek
<kubanc>  There he teamed up with Martin Newell in producing an interpreted graphics system called JAM.
<CrazyLemon> hm..dvomim da je kle mišljeno 'vgrajeni grafični sistem'
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_graphic_language
<Seniorita> Answers.com - What is graphic language
<christooss__> interpreted je interpretiran
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> to ni enako kot integriran
<CrazyLemon> interpretiran ni ravno najbolši prevod...ampak ja..ni to vgrajen sistem..
<kubanc> interpretírati  -am nedov. in dov. (ȋ) 1. delati, povzročati, da se dojame, spozna pomen, vsebina česa; razlagati, tolmačiti:
<CrazyLemon> tolmač! točno :)
<christooss__> sam to ne prevajat
<christooss__> tolmačen grafični sistem
<christooss__> ?
<christooss__> wierdo :)
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> em, programski jezik ze prevajanje grafike
<kubanc> al neki tazga bi blo vse skupi
<christooss__> k python je interpretiran programski jezik npr
<christooss__> poženeš ga v interpreterju
<CrazyLemon> interpreter = tolmač ..vsaj tako ga prevajamo če  se prav spomnem
<kubanc> ce je potem tako, JAM je bil interpretiran na Xerox masinah
<christooss__> ja če je za osebo :) če za pa neki računalniškega pa nevem če bi prevajal po toporišiču
<christooss__> ma zato slovenščina eno lepo stvar, ki se jo sme uporabit
<christooss__> tujke
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> i agree
<CrazyLemon> ja..v Ubuntu OS / programih je dosti oseb tolmačev :D
<CrazyLemon> poglej na iSlovar kaj pravi :)
<kubanc> prevajalski jezik...
<kubanc> sej to je to...
<kubanc> sej v programskih jezikih mas tud prevajalski jezik
<kubanc> k ne?
<christooss__> CrazyLemon ok mogoče ampak prevod programa gre iz noob javnosti prevajat
<kubanc> oz. to so zbirni ali assemble jeziki
<christooss__> diplomska afaik je pa strokovno branje
<christooss__> tujke so itak še boljše za v taka branja
<CrazyLemon> res je hence uporaba pravilne slovenščine in ne tujk :)
<christooss__> nardijo tekst strokovnejši :)
<christooss__> odvisno od rabe
<CrazyLemon> no ja..kakor za koga :)
<kubanc> al je tko tezko napisat neki v slovenscini
<kubanc> k bi najrajs kr anglesko notr butnu pa bi bil mir :D
<CrazyLemon> kubanc wrong ! težko je prevajat v slovenščini..vsaj tist kar maš strokovnega teksta :D
<CrazyLemon> slovenščino*
<kubanc> oz. tko ja
<kubanc> ker leta 1987 je bla koda podobna zbirneku jeziku..
<kubanc> in zbirni jezik je prevajalski jezik..
<CrazyLemon> em..kako misliš prevajalski jezik?
<kubanc> prevede nizkonivojno kodo v 1 in 0
<christooss__> to naredi kompjler
<CrazyLemon> ampak sej se assembler ne prevaja? oz..ne spomnem se da bi se
<kubanc> al pa tale je tud zajebana za prevest page description language :D
<kubanc> programski jezik za opis strani :
<kubanc> :)
<kubanc> Press format was a smashing success; it revolutionized laser printing technology in the academic and research communities, and stimulated a large number of people to think about issues of device-independent print graphics.
<kubanc> V takratni dobi je Press format postal pravi hit, saj je v družbi akademskih in raziskovalnih skupin postavil nove mejnike v tehnologiji laserskega tiskanja, ter pospešil vprašanje, kako rešiti problem tiskanja neodvisno od naprave.
<CrazyLemon> !google press format
<Seniorita> Format Press // Format Collective - Adelaide http://www.format.net.au/format-press.htm
<kubanc> ja ni glih tko no :D
<CrazyLemon> si siguren da se jezik imenuje "Press format"
<CrazyLemon> da ni sam "Press" :D
<christooss__> format = format
<christooss__> prevod :)
<CrazyLemon> no ja :)
<kubanc> Bob Sproull and William Newman, of Xerox PARC, developed a relatively device-independent page image description scheme, called "Press format", which was used to instruct raster printers what to print.
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<kubanc> jja jeba :D
<kubanc> kako si razlagajo interpreted...
<kubanc> JaM stood for John and Martin because it was a development of the  harbour description language implemented by John Warnock and  Martin Newell. This time is was an interpreted language so they could try things out in real time. JaM then evolved into  Interpress, and Warnock and his boss at Xerox, Chuck Geschke,  tried to get Xerox to market it.
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti bo povedal..on obvlada take stvari :)
<andrejz> ?
<CrazyLemon> <kubanc> kako si razlagajo interpreted...
<CrazyLemon> <kubanc> JaM stood for John and Martin because it was a development of the  harbour description language implemented by John Warnock and  Martin Newell. This time is was an interpreted language so they could try things out in real time. JaM then evolved into  Interpress, and Warnock and his boss at Xerox, Chuck Geschke,  tried to get Xerox to market it.
<andrejz> ne vem kaj naj povem :)
<CrazyLemon> prevod "interpreted language" :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> alyosha, maš še piškote?
<christooss__> #Benihana #Kuwait sues #blogger for $18,000 after negative review http://tinyurl.com/6x2sa2o
<Seniorita> Benihana Kuwait sues blogger for $18,000 over bad review - Boing Boing
<andrejz> v pojmovniku je kot tolmačen
<christooss__> :)
<andrejz> zakaj pa ne vem
<christooss__> ja ker je interpreter = tolmač :)
<andrejz> :)
<christooss__> nič uživajte
<christooss__> se vidmo pol
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<andrejz> ajde
<bogdanov> re :)
<kubanc> potem takem je interpreted language prevajalski jezik
<kubanc>  interpreted languages, the code is saved in the same format that you entered
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..niti ne kompajla se :D če je v istem formatu
<kubanc> tud ne rabi bit, lakho je tudi txt
<kubanc> In an interpreted environment, the instructions are executed immediately after parsing. Both tasks are performed by the interpreter. Interpreted languages include the MS-Dos Batch language (the OS itself is the interpreter), shell scripts in Unix/Linux systems, Java, Perl and BASICA (a very old BASIC language). Advantages of interpreted languages include relative ease of programming (since once you type your instructions into a text file,
<kubanc>  the interpreter can run it) and no linker is required.
<kubanc> ma fakn sit, kako naj to prevedem
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc>  interpreted language
<Grega> tolmacen jezik
<kubanc> ja v racunalnistvu tole ne potegne
<kubanc> pa za v diplomsko tud ne :D
<Grega> itak da
<kubanc> prevajalski jezik mogoce..
<Grega> tolmacen
<CrazyLemon> Grega to mi deli!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<kubanc> pa kako das lahko tolmačen jezik v racunalnisko stroko
<kubanc> men tole ne potegne :S
<CrazyLemon> its just the way it is!
<Grega> ja..
<Grega> tak je in konec
<Grega> :)
<kubanc> things will never be the same, that's just the way it is :D
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> ma bom jst kr notr napisal interpeted language :D
<kubanc> haha
<Grega> lol
<kubanc> ce uni na FDV-ju majo diplomske iz burekov
<kubanc> lahko tud jst en angleski izraz dam notr :D
<Grega> ampak ce pa JE tolmacen jezik, kaj ti ne pase?
<kubanc> tud to je res
<kubanc> ni mi prevec strokovna beseda
<kubanc> ...
<CrazyLemon> itak da je
<CrazyLemon> bolš k 'interpreter' oz 'interpretiran'
<Grega> pac beseda je.. tak kot avto, voda, stol in zelenjava
<kubanc> interpretiran jezik se slisi bol strokovno
<kubanc> ceprav je tujka
<Grega> phhhh
<Grega> primerek :))
<Grega> ves kaj naredi
<sasa84> kubanc, ni res...
<kubanc> sasa84, do explain, please...
<Grega> tvojo besedo si zmisli in daj poleg * pa v opombe napisi da je to strokovni izraz za tolmacen jezik
<Grega> svojo*
<kubanc> to bi blo pa se najbols ja :)
<kubanc> thnx
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> kubanc,  ne vem zakaj bi bil problem, če napišeš v diplomo slov. prevod namest tujke?
<kubanc> ja samo tolmačen jezik
<sasa84> a se bojiš d ne boš nastopu kt intelektualc? ;)
<kubanc> če bi to kdo bral nebi vedel zakaj se gre
<kubanc> oz. za kaksen jezik se gre
<Grega> lol
<kubanc> haha
<Grega> pomoje se gre za..hm... tolmacen jezik..
<CrazyLemon> kubanc jah najbolš da pol narediš en slovar SLOVENSKIH besed ter jim pripišeš tujke :))))
<kubanc> An interpreted language is one where you can execute the code without compilation, by means of an interpreter. An interpreter reads the code from the source file and executes it, without converting it to machine codež
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> bom jst kr napisal tolmačen* jezik
<Grega> ne no
<Grega> ne bodi nor
<kubanc> po pod opombo bom dal potem tole, kaksen jezik naj bi bil
<Grega> tolmacen* jezik
<Grega> *jezik, ki se tolmaci
<CrazyLemon> pa tolmačen¹ ter tolmač²       in spodaj s tujko napiši :))
<Grega> zakon :))
<CrazyLemon> kubanc že vem!!!
<sasa84> al pa napiš tolmač...v apombo pa ... ang. interpreter
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi preprosto napisal diplomsko v angleščini!!!
<kubanc> haha
<CrazyLemon> pa rečeš da je to lahko strokovni članek !
<kubanc> potem bi mel ze pol narejeno :D
<Grega> tocno, pol ne rabis prevest te besede
<Grega> :))
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> svašta
<sasa84> kubanc, jaz če kej prevajam iz latinščine/grščine... pač napišem slov. besedo, v opombi pa kokr je v originalu
<Grega> uh, jaz sem se pa cel teden prepriceval, da se 1.feb zacnem ucit.. no, danes sem zbral vse papire, tako da.. korak po koraku
<kubanc> sasa84, to bo se najbols
<sasa84> napiš pač tolmač...v opombi pa ang. interpreter
<sasa84> Grega, ajde šibej se učit! ;)
<Grega> saj bom pol
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> "pol"
<CrazyLemon> ja..tako kot js :))
<sasa84> hehehehe
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=173175242727287&set=a.107395409305271.4699.106786526032826
<Seniorita> Dobrodošli na Facebooku
<bogdanov> LOL
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as gledov
<bogdanov> capone
<bogdanov> 1975
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> vem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hahahahahaha, huda :D
<sasa84> sam odgovor je še hujši pol ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/iz-sveta-znanih/foto-najbolj-pozeljive-zenske-na-svetu/249954
<Seniorita> Foto: Najbolj poželjive ženske na svetu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<zdobersek> ja, odgovor je se bolj kapitalen.
<CrazyLemon> uff :D
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> folk, veste kaj bi blo kul... da bi mel ubuntu.si mejle ;)
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak sej mam(o) ubuntu.si mejle :>
<zdobersek> KAJLA
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> ampak je reku _mamo_ :)
<CrazyLemon> res je.. christooss__ ga ma..js ga mam.. kami ga ma ..andrej ga ma :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi js ga mam :D
<CrazyLemon> saša ga pa nima..ker je punca
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> pizda crazy namest
<bogdanov> dab se zmenu uslugo za uslugo
<bogdanov> pa tkole
<bogdanov> :S
<marko__> men to ni všeč kako sasa84 manipulira vse tukaj
<marko__> vedno se tako začne
<marko__> da pride ena ženska in se obnašanje grupe čisto spremeni
<marko__> in pol vse uniči
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<andrejz> she's a witch!!. Burn her now !! :p
<CrazyLemon> marko__ ta ženska je več naredila za ubuntu.si kot ti v vseh svojih letih..tko da no worries :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> marko jst
<bogdanov> bi ga ddosu
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, ja sam da sem jaz bil na ubuntu.si ko še ona ni slišala za linux :P tko da sem oldie in that has to count
<marko-_-> :>
<CrazyLemon> but it doesnt count :D
<alyosha> gutten tag
<marko-_-> hm weird
<marko-_-> en torrent mi dol vleče že kar neki časa
<marko-_-> konstantno 50kb/s
<marko-_-> o-0
<alyosha> kolko sederjev?
<marko-_-> preko 200:)
<marko-_-> povezan sem pa na 40~
<marko-_-> čudno mi je to
<marko-_-> da konstano, ne pada dol in ne gor
<marko-_-> konstantno*
<marko-_-> tudi če bi omejitev bla, bi vsaj 1x malo dol palo
<marko-_-> pa pol nazaj na 50
<alyosha> e ja
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> A si u Egiptu? :)
<alyosha> prodam karte za egipt ugodno:D
<alyosha> enosmirne:D
<marko-_-> fak Å¡e zdej
<marko-_-> nonstop 50 kaže
<marko-_-> prvič vidim kaj takega
<marko-_-> drugače je vse vredu z linijo, download je nekje okol 9mbps
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lepo d si stopu na mojo stran :P
<sasa84> tist tvoj stavk si bom pa kr sprintala pa obeslo na steno...kadar bom mela slabe dni, bo odličn za motivacijo :P
<sasa84> andrejz, presneta ušesa! :P
<alyosha> oo sasa84 :D
<alyosha> wsap
<andrejz> it wasn't me ;)
<sasa84> ooo alyosha ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a pol ni Å¡ans d dobim ubuntu.si mail? :P
<alyosha> aja piškotov  pa nimam več:D use pojedu sobli preveč dobri:D
<sasa84> oh...lumpi ;)
<DominiCanes> lacn sm
<marko-_-> weird, vse torrente downloada z 50kb/s maksimalno
<marko-_-> na mojem računalniku ki je za ruterjem, pa na fotrovem če je direktno povezan preko modema
<marko-_-> kaj ma to amis neko foro, al kaj
<hrga> DominiCanes, a ti zivis v HR ?
<DominiCanes> jp
<DominiCanes> zakaj
<hrga> vidim da mas .hr v domeni
<DominiCanes> hmmmm
<DominiCanes> sn mislu da mas kaksno poslovno ponudbo
<marko-_-> ok to je res čudno
<marko-_-> če grem na speedtest, mi pokaže lepo povezavo 9-10 mbps
<marko-_-> zakaj je torej največja hitrost prenosa faking 50kb/s
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49boLpHyj8U&playnext=1&list=PL0B4CBA7995064706
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Shaun the Sheep - Life's a Treat
<t3ch> neke dosti folka je dans na kanalu al se sam men zdi
<t3ch> pa se vseeno so vsi isti
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> je dosti neaktivnih:D
<zdobersek> marko-_-, tracker te jebe v glavo
<neett> marko je so ddosat trackerja
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> amm kako je mozno da #000 in #000000 nista iste črne??
<alyosha> u css mam pač color: #000
<t3ch> je isto
<alyosha> za ozadje
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> moglo bi bit ja
<alyosha> ugalvnem sem dal za ozadje to #000
<alyosha> in sem dal gor sliko ki ima ozadje isto #000000
<alyosha> in se vidi drugačed
<alyosha> da ni isti odtenek
<alyosha> wtf
<t3ch> mogoce je slika mlo transparentna pa se oboje vidi
<t3ch> bg + slika
<t3ch> pa mas to
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> cudno cudno:D
<alyosha> negre to slikanje meni:D
<t3ch> iji pisat v bashu skripte rajsi
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> o t3ch ;)
<t3ch> o edina zenska na kanalu
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> wihaaaa
<t3ch> :]
<sasa84> prosim lepo...sem tudi prevajalka ;)
<sasa84> in si lepo vabljen, da se nam pridružiš ;)
<t3ch> aya ubuntuja v slo
<sasa84> mhm
<t3ch> mam gentooooooo
<t3ch> ubuntu mi je premalo zakompliciran
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> drugac pa lepo da si se najdla neki v svetu racunalnikov pa nas :)
<t3ch> tralalalalla
<t3ch> ka mo dans delali folk?
<t3ch> 2 sta vcere do 6 vjutro lapala na kanalu.. pol pa je en napiso da re zaj spat kr re juter delat.. jas sn se pa lih zbudo da rem delat
<t3ch> kak je enim lepo
<t3ch> :x
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> wazaaaaaaaaap
<t3ch> :)
 * sasa84 gleda backa jona :P
<marko-_-> fak zdej več niti v modem ne morem
<sasa84> marko-_-, a prej pa si Å¡ou lahko? :P
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> t3ch, sej ti bomo dal pa kakšne zaj* stvari za prevajat ;)
<sasa84> alyosha, slišat je blo res mal čudno :P
<alyosha> hehe:D
<t3ch> mam jas tu zrawn studentko angleščine tak da komot
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84_> t3ch, pol smo zmenjeni, nam boš mal pomagu? ;)
<alyosha> sasa84:  kaj to prevajate
<sasa84_> alyosha, tudi ti si vabljen
<sasa84_> slovenimo ubuntu
<alyosha> ja ubistvu lahko ja kaj pošljete za prevest
<sasa84_> iz angl. na launchpadu ali v poeditu prevajamo ubuntu in ostale programe v slov.
<alyosha> boste razlozili use:D danes sicer nimam casa ker delam neki ma ju3 lahko
<sasa84_> super super...me veseli ;)
<alyosha> no frks
<alyosha> kako to zgleda? se prevaja neke besede posebej al dalše texte?
<sasa84_> 7nick sasa84
<alyosha> in to valda pol nekdo lektorira ne?:D
<alyosha> 7nick:D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> prevaja se besede in stavke...
<sasa84> npr. piše settings...pa prevedeš
<alyosha> ql ql
<alyosha> hmm kaj je pa to settings:D
<sasa84> al pa imaš npr. please, enter your...
<sasa84> čist tko dam take primere
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hahaha
<alyosha> your what?:D
<alyosha> ql ql bos povedala pol kje se dobi
<alyosha> te fajle in to
<sasa84> bom
<sasa84> lahko se nam pridružiš na posebnem kanalu ;)
<marko-_-> fak se mi bo spipalo
<marko-_-> celotno konfiguracijo modema ter ruterja sem pregledal, nobene omejitve ni
<marko-_-> ne vem zakaj kar na enkrat
<marko-_-> prenaša stvari z 50kb/s največ
<neett_> ja vse kar dol vleces? al samo ta torrent
<neett_> ...
<marko-_-> vse
<marko-_-> če testiram linijo pa dobim lepo hitrost 10mbps
<neett_> cudno :)
<marko-_-> vem ja, kot da bi bla neka omejitev
<zdobersek> v 45min mi je zgradil chromium os ... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<zdobersek> i like.
<marko-_-> weird
<marko-_-> neett_, morem priznat da sem samo probal več torrentov
<marko-_-> zdej recimo downloadam v chromiumu
<marko-_-> 1099 kB/s
<neett_> isto ?
<t3ch> to me zanima kak zgleja pa deluje ta os
<neett_> hehe
<marko-_-> tko da je zgleda res client krvi
<marko-_-> kriv*
<neett_> deluge maS?
<marko-_-> ne vem zakaj to:)
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> transmission
<marko-_-> deluge bom zdaj sprobal, sem ga nekoč uporabljal
<neett_> eh meni transmission ni vsec :P
<zdobersek> marko-_-, da res nimas omejitve nastavljene v transmissionu
<marko-_-> transmission
<marko-_-> je kriv
<marko-_-> ja sem gledal, ni
<t3ch> rtorrent je gut
<marko-_-> samo tbh, se spomnim da me je nekaj takega doletelo kako leto nazaj
<t3ch> :)
<marko-_-> če me spomin ne vara
<marko-_-> da je kar na enkrat 100kb/s bila meja
<marko-_-> pol sem nekaj drugo uporabljal pa ko sem nazaj odprl transmission je normalno blo
<marko-_-> no, v deluge dela normalno:)
<marko-_-> 800~kb/s
<t3ch> nece downloadat
<t3ch> zdobersek sendaj google os
<sasa84> t3ch, se nam neb tud ti prdružu pr prevajanju? ;)
<t3ch> ce mas kaj sendaj txt file al kak re to
<zdobersek> sam da sliko za usb nardi, da vidim, kolk je vlko ...
<t3ch> pa om dal tu prevest ce se ji bo dalo
<t3ch> men se mi zdi da se mi ne da
<sasa84> hahahaha :)
<t3ch> tu se da downloadat
<t3ch> http://getchrome.eu/download.php
<Seniorita> Download Chrome OS Linux RC & beta
<zdobersek> http://getchrome.eu/index.php
<Seniorita> Get Chrome OS Linux RC & beta
<zdobersek> To ni to ;)
<t3ch> kak ne
<t3ch> pa iso je ze
<t3ch> :)
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> kje se v ubuntuju naredijo, kateri program se bo odprl
<marko-_-> od določeni datoteki
<t3ch> je pa super slow download
<neett_> ja desni klik na datoteko, open with other aplication, izberes, pa obklukas naj vedno z tem odpira?
<marko-_-> nevermind
<t3ch> marko-_- ce odpiras z firefoxom lah tam nastavis ko ofnes file :)
<marko-_-> ne ne sem že našel
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ni transmission kriv..ne more transmission kr naenkrat postavit mejo točno na 50kb/s :)
<CrazyLemon> če je pa pred tem lepo downloadal :)
<marko-_-> jah ne vem, jaz nisem nobene omejitve nastavljal:)
<marko-_-> pa nobene omejitve ni
<CrazyLemon> ti je včeraj normalno downloadal?
<marko-_-> da
<CrazyLemon> no kaj misliš kaka je verjetnost da se je pojavu misteriozni bug kateri se je sprožu 1.2.2011 in s tem postavu mejo downloadanja na 50kb/s :D
<marko-_-> transmission me je že večkrat razočaral. kako leto dni nazaj je bla enaka napaka
<zdobersek> t3ch, tisto ni chromium/chrome os
<marko-_-> in ne, nisem ga ponovno namestil ali pa kaj podobnega
<marko-_-> ko sem ga ponovno čez nekaj dni odprl je delalo normalno
<CrazyLemon> preveri settings.json ..da ni kaj tam notri
<t3ch> sendaj mi ti ce mas
<t3ch> zdobersek
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ni chrome OS nekje 26MB? :)
<t3ch> eh ce to je linux
<t3ch> z X0m pa chromom gor
<t3ch> vrjetno
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> to sranje tak dolgo rais da downloadas da prej popizdis
<zdobersek> 2.0 GB je slika
<zdobersek> ne ga srat :)
<t3ch> sendaj source al ke mas
<zdobersek> https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/chromium-os/developer-guide
<Seniorita> Chromium OS Developer Guide - The Chromium Projects
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv8W4W-iJvE&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - How not to launch a brand new boat!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, cega?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ah nič..se mi zdi da je 26mb paket on top of linux distro al neki takega :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, kok to pol poganjas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem..pozabu sm kje sm bral :/
<CrazyLemon> yang lol :)
<zdobersek> nc, grem zbootat pa nek irc klient poiskat
<DominiCanes> HRGA:kaj ti je to ctcp
<neett_> Client-To-Client Protocol
<DominiCanes> i kaj se dela z tem
<neett_> hehe, nevem ti razlozit :)
<neett_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-To-Client_Protocol
<Seniorita> Client-to-client protocol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<hrga> Display User Info sem kliknil prej na tvoj nick, to bo to verjetno
<DominiCanes> crazy: vsemogocni dej povej kir je dober je dober paket hacking toolsov za ubuntu
<DominiCanes> crazy:res bi rabu pomoc pr tem
<napsy> heh
<DominiCanes> kaj heh
<napsy> hacking cesa?
<DominiCanes> pa za zacetek wifi, ampak ne wep...to vem, ampak kako vzet kontrolo root drugemo kompu
<napsy> dvomim da za to obstaja paket
<napsy> zaka pa rabis to?
<DominiCanes> po resnic povedan sn old man who wants to be wifi security specialist
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> resnicno
<DominiCanes> pol pa mal na sql injection
<DominiCanes> zanima me to
<napsy> zacni najprej wikipedio brat
<napsy> pol pa si dob eno dobro knjigo o omrezju
<napsy> pa dobro knjigo za linux/unix
<DominiCanes> sem ze zacel
<napsy> kako znanje o programiranju tut nebi skodl
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> tut ne tem se dela
<DominiCanes> sam morem  dobit prakso
<armicron> ahoj
<DominiCanes> sej prvo morem bit script kiddie
<DominiCanes> pol pa naprej
<Grega> (ojoj)
<napsy> DominiCanes: kot sem rekel, po vrsti ... in naredi si kaksno virtualno masino pa se igraj z njo
<DominiCanes> to sem ze
<Grega> zanima koga VPS za US of A za 30eur (1leto)?
<Grega> iz*
<Grega> prvic
<Grega> drugic
<t3ch> DominiCanes probaj smashthestack.org
<t3ch> :)
<Grega> prepozno :)
<DominiCanes> t3ch: o tem sem razmisljal, ka to funkcionira dobro
<DominiCanes> ??
<bogdanov> kanal a
<bogdanov> terminator!
<t3ch> ya se kr naucis nekaj ce das par levelov skoz na IO
<DominiCanes> ma ja
<DominiCanes> si isprobu
<t3ch> na IO sem priso do 11 levela
<t3ch> :)
<DominiCanes> super
<t3ch> neki level z md5 cekiranjem mi ni sol pa se mi ni vec dalo
<DominiCanes> grem probat, hvala na informacijah
<DominiCanes> evo prvi korak narejen
<Grega> Wake Up, Neo
<Grega> *knock* *knock*
<sasa84> ooo Grega ;)
<sasa84> bogdanov, i'll be back :P
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> tocn tko
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> oz... ajl bi bak :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega 30€ celo leto? to je cheap :)
<Grega> bos mel enega?
<CrazyLemon> DominiCanes poglej si backtrack katere programe ma gor..vsi so na voljo za ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega žal mi ne rabi.. :)
<DominiCanes> Crazy: hvala ti, uporabljam backtrack, sam me je zanimal ce obstaja kak paket za downladat
<CrazyLemon> DominiCanes sej ti pravim..vse programe k so na backtracku lahk downloadaš :>
<DominiCanes> Crazy: enega po enega
<CrazyLemon> in strinjam se z napsyjem..kako dobro knjigo si sposodi pa Å¡ele nato se igraj z orodji :)
<DominiCanes> okidoki
<DominiCanes> mas kako preporocilo
<CrazyLemon> ker kr v prazno neki klikat next->next nima smisla če ne veš kaj orodje naredi in kaj počne v ozadju :)
<DominiCanes> takoa je
<DominiCanes> mas kako preporocilo za knjigo
<CrazyLemon> hm..priporocilo..kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> poglej si če je kaj zanimivega od o'reillya
<DominiCanes> bom...ka takoj za internet security/hacking al kako drugo
<CrazyLemon> http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596006693/
<Seniorita> Computer Security Basics, Second Edition            - O'Reilly Media
<CrazyLemon> tole recimo za začetek
<DominiCanes> hvala ti...grem takoj na delo
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t453303
<Seniorita> Bing kopira Googlove iskalne rezultate @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> haha..MS
<Sky[x]> jp
<DominiCanes> kir torrent kilent je naboljsi za ubuntu
<napsy> transmission
<CrazyLemon> tist že vgrajeni :)
<sasa84> Sky[x], elow ;)
<Grega> telnet!
<sasa84> men je najbolš transmission
<DominiCanes> ok naj bo transmission
<CrazyLemon> Grega to me pa zanima..kak bi ti s telnetom se povezav na tracker ter downloadal od peerov :D
<Grega> neo bi uporabil telnet!
<CrazyLemon> ampak neo je spešl!!
<CrazyLemon> ti..not so :p
<Grega> ne, ker neota ziher ne zebe v noge :/
<CrazyLemon> neo sploh ne ve kaj so noge!
<CrazyLemon> ker je povsod okrog nas!
<Grega> namesto nog ima 1 (enke)
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> 0
<CrazyLemon> 111
<CrazyLemon>  1
<CrazyLemon> 1  1
<CrazyLemon> neo? :D
<Grega> yes
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> malo se mu je glava iztaknila, ampak, ja..
<CrazyLemon> ja..pozab sm da ma roke :(
<CrazyLemon> pozabu*
<CrazyLemon> sam veš kaj..kle je lih premaknu glavo..k je tist badguy (pozabu ime) streljal na njega
<Grega> mister angerson
<Grega> anderson*
<CrazyLemon> anderson! :D
<CrazyLemon> čeprav se včasih res zdi kot angerson :/
<Grega> je neki jezn, ja
<Grega> mama ga ni dojila
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa ga je preveč dojila! in je ratu tak momma's boy
<Jorky> Helou folk :)
<CrazyLemon> wacap Jerky
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Jorky> Jerking in Linux :D
<Jorky> ej crazy
<Jorky> a  sem s tabo zadnjič govorou glede micro sd problema?
<Jorky> v ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..pozabu sm o čem se trenutno z grego menim..tko da kaj sm se s tabo menu pa res nimam pojma
<Jorky> o saska :D?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> ma skratka pol sem pogruntu v čem je bla fora
<CrazyLemon> in si rešu problem
<Grega> lol
<Jorky> in sem mislu da bom popiz****
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> ma na kartici sem stikalo pomaknu na unlock
<Grega> jebemo!
<CrazyLemon> ah ja..čeprav se ne spomnem o čem sm se s tabo menu..vem pa da ti je grega to omenu
<Jorky> ampak sem kartico pregloboko porinu v režo in se je stikalo samo od sebe pomaknilo na lock pozicijo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> ker nisem 5.000x rekel, da je na lock
<Grega> neee, niiiii
<Jorky> jaaaaaaaa
<Grega> vse je narobe
<Jorky> na unlock sem jo dal
<Grega> samo na lock pa niii
<CrazyLemon> pač..PEBKAC..as usual ;)
<Jorky> in pol sem kartico samo na pol porinu c režo in je delal
<Jorky> v*
<Jorky> bedna fora vem
<Jorky> zato sem pa čist popiz
<Jorky> ker sem najmanj 3x prej dal stikalo na unlock
<Grega> punch yourself in the face!
<Grega> :)
<Jorky> yes
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> no ne sebe unga ko je dizajniral režo za micro sd
<Jorky> bitch ass
<Jorky> SASAAAAAAAAAAA?
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nneHm_J59oo
<Jorky> kje si bič
<Seniorita> YouTube        - How to Punch Yourself in the Face 101
<Jorky> dolg je že nism vidu tle
<Grega> hahahaha
<sasa84> Jorky, juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Jorky> ooolaaaaaaaaaa baby
<Jorky> lol
<sasa84> glih dons sm bla na faxu ;)
<Jorky> uuuuuuuuuuu
<Jorky> zakaj me pa nisi poklicala
<Grega> hahahahahah
<Jorky> bi pršu in ti eno nalepu
<Jorky> mislm nalepko od ubuntuja hehehehe
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> lol
<Jorky> bi bla taged by ubuntu
<sasa84> uf ;)
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<Jorky> čeprav sm bl pristaš archa
<Jorky> hahahaha
<sasa84> mislm... lohk bi si midva cifre izmenjala ;)
<Jorky> kako si kej drgač?
<Jorky> ja lahko bi si ja
<sasa84> ta cajt sem bla že tolkrat u lj, d glava peče :)
<Jorky> ujej
<Jorky> dammm
<frojnd> offtopic!
<frojnd> ban!
<Jorky> lol
<frojnd> pejd jo pecat na pvt!
<frojnd> :D
<Jorky> sorry
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> skratka če koga zanima NE PORIVAT MICRO SD KARTIC DO KONCA V REŽO KER SE SAME ZAKLENIJO :D
<Jorky> heheh
<Jorky> vsaj če maš tolk bedn tower kt jst
<Grega> so take nagajive te kartice, ja
<Jorky> hehehe
<Grega> najbolje, da jo najprej namazes z vazelinom
<Jorky> pa en me je zanč neki spraševal glede nastavljanja hibernacije v archu pa sem pozabu
<Jorky> tko da če je kdo ki ga zanima naj se javi
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> oj Jorky :P
<Jorky> oj oj
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> zdej gledam revolution os dokumentarc
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> zanimivo
<Jorky> ej a je kdo kej sporbaval libreoffice?
<frojnd> ja
<frojnd> jaz sm sum funkcijo uporabu v preglednici
<frojnd> to je to :D
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> ma jst tud
<Jorky> sem mislu če je kdo kej bolj sprobal
<Jorky> me zanima kolk je kej stabilno
<Grega> jaz sem probal cuba-libre.. pa niti ni bilo tolk slabilno..
<Jorky> hm
<Grega> sploh po kaki uri uporabe..
<Jorky> zakaj so se sploh ločil od openoffica?
<sasa84> Jorky, jaz mam LO
<Grega> mislim da zarad neke stale z licencami
<Jorky> hm
<Jorky> oracle jih je najbrž kej omajeval
<Jorky> no sej čez čas bo pomoje kr kul zadeva ratala
<Jorky> haha tale stallman je prov legenda :D
<christooss__> jo jo
<napsy> ce koga zanima gnome3
<Grega> si bral kako stallman brska po webu? :)
<napsy> http://file.si/public/view/full/150282
<Seniorita> Screenshot.png
<napsy> in se http://file.si/public/view/full/150283
<Seniorita> Screenshot-1.png
<yang> Grega: ja downloada zadeve pa z emacsom gleda
<christooss__> napsy gnome3 brez shella?
<christooss__> sweet
<Grega> v bistvu poslje email z url naslovi na nek remote server in dobi nazaj html
<Grega> :)
<yang> hehe
<napsy> christooss__: mm ja noce mi shella pognat ker ne prepozna graaficne
<Grega> mislim.. wtf?!
<Jorky> kako se pa kej gnome 3 obnese v uporabi?
<yang> drgac pa stallman uporablja gnewsense
<Jorky> mislm a je ful razlika med gnome 2 pa 3?
<napsy> Jorky: http://www.gnome3.org
<Seniorita> GNOME 3 - Made of Easy
<christooss__> Jorky itak Å¡e ni stabilen
<christooss__> tako, da ne mormo govort
<Jorky> wtf je pa gnewsense?
<christooss__> gnome 3 = gnome shell
<yang> distribucija
<Jorky> ja sam naj bi izšel marca če se ne motim?
 * sasa84 si je dons dala gnome3
<christooss__> Jorky to je pa ubuntu brez closed firmwera
<sasa84> mislm da aprila je gnome3
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> no sam april bo kmalu
<christooss__> napsy kako ti je pa to uspel zinštalirat
<christooss__> ?
<Jorky> tko da se bojo mogl kr potrudit
<yang> si.archive.gnewsense.org. 900 IN CNAME gnewsense.prunk.si.
 * sasa84 je inštalirala po n00b...prek ppa :P
<napsy> christooss__: http://blog.crozat.net/2011/01/gnome-3-live-cd-usb-test-image.html
<Seniorita> Frederic Crozat blog: GNOME 3 live CD / USB test image
<Jorky> nice nice bičis
<Jorky> zgleda kr ok
<sasa84> napsy, veš kaj... men pa gnome3 kr šteka, sem dala pol nazaj na gnome 2.3x
<Jorky> sam kolk je pa uporabno pa nevem
<napsy> sasa84: men je tut
<Jorky> jst bom kr počaku na offical izdajo
<christooss__> sasa84 tist so pomoje eni starejši paketi
<christooss__> kokr sm razumel
<christooss__> ni več dayli ppaja za gnome3 :(
<napsy> nautilus 3.0 bo zgledal kr awesome
<Jorky> ja to se pa strinjam za napsiyem
<Jorky> pa tud dost uporaben
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> drugač pa mi je zadeva 3 kar všeč
<sasa84> me pa ful na unity spominja...kar se leve strani ekrana tiče :)
<sasa84> unity bo mel glih tko
<Jorky> ma jst pa kokr sm gledu videe o gnome 3 sem kr mal skeptičen o uporabnosti
<Jorky> pa ugotovu sem da je una aplikacija docky kr uporabna
<christooss__> sasa84 jup to je dash
<christooss__> zdej nevem sploh zakaj se neki ubuntu ločuje od gnome3
<christooss__> k skol bl podobna ratujeta :)
<sasa84> :)
<napsy> en uporabla clutter, drug pa compiz
<napsy> za izris
<christooss__> ok
<marko-_--> napsy, o/
<christooss__> za končnega uporabnika
<Jorky> ja sam se mi zdi da compiz ni ravno najbolj stabilen
<christooss__> je pa isti kurac :)
<marko-_-> napsy, a pol prideš v soboto?
<napsy> marko-_-: mm mislim da ne
<marko-_-> boljše
<marko-_-> smo odpovedali koncert
<napsy> zal so se nacrti prekrizal :)
<napsy> aja
<marko-_-> mja
<marko-_-> bobnar ma že celo leto neke psihične probleme in smo ga ven vrgli, zdaj pa iščemo novega bobnarja
<marko-_-> no... iščemo, se javljajo trije
<marko-_-> samo mamo malo pavzo
<napsy> aha
<Jorky> marko težko je dobit dobrega bobnarja za metal
<Jorky> manjka zanimanja
<Jorky> lih dans sem gledu mal od chuck shuldingerja dokumentarec
<Jorky> zanimivo
<marko-_-> težko je dobit bobnarja nasploh
<Jorky> časi ko je bil metal če pravi
<marko-_-> chuck je bil dober kitarist, ja:)
<marko-_-> pa besedila je mel tudi zelo pred časom
 * sasa84 je bobnarka
<Jorky> jap
<sasa84> hec ;)
<Jorky> legenda
<sasa84> kitaro pa res igram ;)
<Jorky> takih ni več
<Jorky> sasa pol bi lahko mene naučila igrat kitaro
<sasa84> sem hotla it pr 20tih v glasbeno se učit tolkala...in so rekli da sem prestara
<sasa84> !
<marko-_-> glasbena
<Jorky> jst se pripravljam že leta in leta učit kitaro pa mi še ni ratal :d
<sasa84> to sem prvič u lajfu slišala
<marko-_-> glasbena te res, čisto res drži nazaj, prej kot vse ostalo
<christooss__> a kdo uporablja firefox 4 beta?
<marko-_-> zakaj se pa ne bi sama učila doma sasa84 ?
<Jorky> jst sem bobne z dvojno pedalko ene parkrat poizkušal igrat
<Jorky> pa so rekl da mam kao ful posluh sam se mi zdi da ni to tko izi
<Jorky> je ful težko igrat bobne
<marko-_-> meni je smešno, ko ljudje govorijo stvari kot "ja kako se pa naj učim igrat kitaro? ne hodim v glasbeno" ali pa "ja kako se naj učim fiziko če mi manjka snovi", mislim dan danes
<marko-_-> prit do znanja je res nekaj najlažjega
<marko-_-> glede na to da imaš internet
<Jorky> ja
<sasa84> marko-_-, bi se učila...sam so mi bobni kar mal dragi :)
<Jorky> sam ne morš se kitare učit igrat prek neta
<sasa84> pa tud nimam si jih kje sposodit
<christooss__> omg omg omg pomoje bo po parih dne prišel gnome shell compajl čez :)
<Jorky> ker se je nikol ne boš tko nauču kot bi blo treba
<marko-_-> Jorky, lol?
<Jorky> prideš lahko sam do ene stopnje
<marko-_-> in katera je ta stopnja?
<marko-_-> zakaj se ne moreš kitare naučit preko interneta?
<Jorky> ta da znaš zaigrat par najbolj popularnih komadov pa da znač kej zimprovizirat
<marko-_-> glasbene Å¡ole so porazne, vsaj v sloveniji
<Jorky> ja ne vse
<marko-_-> Jorky, in kaj se bi v glasbeni šoli naučil?
<Jorky> sej maš privat inštruktorje
<marko-_-> lol!
<marko-_-> in kaj te bo on naučil?
<Jorky> ki so zlo dobri in ki obenem tud učijo na glasbeni
<sasa84> marko-_-, jaz pr seb vidm, d mi manjka teorije
<marko-_-> rekel ti bo "okej zdej pa bova 3 tedne vadila te arpegije"
<marko-_-> kar lahko ti sam sebi rečeš
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> kakšne stvari bi se ful hitrej naučila in bi dost bl štekala, če bi me v glasbeni forsiral, d se učim npr. lestvico
<marko-_-> jaz sem hodil 6 let v glasbeno
<marko-_-> 6 let sem igral piano, kitaro sem se naučil v 1 letu sam doma, boljše kot sem igral klavir
<Jorky> teorija je zlo pomembna
<marko-_-> in klavir igram zlo dobro :)
<marko-_-> ja sej teorijo ne dobiš samo v glasbeni
<marko-_-> to je kot če bi rekel
<Jorky> ja marko pač si mel zanič inštruktorja
<marko-_-> "če se hočeš naučit teorijo linuxa, moreš it na te inštrukcije"
<Jorky> če bi mel dobrega bi se velik več nauču kot is se
<Jorky> sej ne rečem da slabo igraš kitaro
<marko-_-> saj to zdaj res nima veze
<Jorky> ja ne morš primerjat linuxa z glasbo
<marko-_-> ja ne, ti govoriš o tem
<marko-_-> da se lažje učiš, če ti nekdo kaže
<Jorky> ne
<Jorky> to nisem reku
<marko-_-> kaj pa govoriš?
<Jorky> se pa naučiš glasbeno teorijo ki je tud zlo pomembna
<Jorky> vaje
<marko-_-> ja sej se pa to lahko tudi doma lol
<marko-_-> zakaj se ne bi moral tega naučit?
<Jorky> lažje je če ti nekdo pokaže kot če morš sam raziskovat pa se učit na lastnih napakah
<marko-_-> saj se lahko teorijo sam naučiš
<marko-_-> saj ni to taki bav-bav
<marko-_-> hm ne vem zakaj si večina ljudi misli da je glasba tako težka za razumet, pač teorija in vse kaj pride poleg
<marko-_-> večina ljudi slišim "eh nisem hodil v glasbeno pa zdaj tudi ne morem... ne bom si kupil akustične"
<marko-_-> kr neki
<Jorky> ja nevem
<Jorky> rabš tud posluh
<marko-_-> to ni res
<marko-_-> jaz nimam posluha, jaz v glasbeni nisem moral zapet c durovo lestvico
<marko-_-> katero 5 letniki vedo
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ja npol se čudiš da se nisi nč nauču v glasbeni če pa nimaš posluha hahahhaha
<marko-_-> Å¡e zdaj je ne morem:>
<Jorky> joke
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Jorky, ne bit tko nesramn no :P
<marko-_-> pač pri glasbeni je tako, da imajo nek učni načrt
<Jorky> pa sej se hecam
<marko-_-> recimo it igrat "bobne" v glasbeno
<marko-_-> sploh ne vem če taki programi obstajajo, vsaj jaz nisem nikoli opazil
<marko-_-> vedno ko je kdo igral "bobne" oz. tolkala
<Jorky> nevem marko
<marko-_-> je mel nek tisti samo en boben
<marko-_-> ful brez veze
<marko-_-> ful preveč klasično usmerjene so glasbene šole pa premalo naučijo
<Jorky> ampak vseeno je fajn če veš tud kej teoretične podlage
<sasa84> marko-_-, a zdej boš reku, d je triangel pa en lev inštrumtn? :P
<sasa84> inštrument
<marko-_-> vzameš si inštrument, napišeš v google "guitar forum", po sreči najdeš kak slovenski forum
<marko-_-> rečeš da si začetnik, če lahko kdo da kake napotke
<marko-_-> če ne napišeš "guitar theory" v google
<christooss__> trzalica.si
<marko-_-> sposodiš knjigo
<marko-_-> kr neki
<marko-_-> začneš brat
<marko-_-> omg :)
<marko-_-> res ni nič takega
<marko-_-> christooss__, ja sej
<marko-_-> :p
<sasa84> ej folk... 1x sem bla an enem koncertu, muzičar bi mogu v celem koncertu sam 1x na triangel udart...pa še takrat je zafrknu LOL
<christooss__> noob
<Jorky> looool
<Jorky> epic fail
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> jaz sem si kupla pr hartmanu en tak list, k je kazal pač pikce na prečkah...kao akordi
<sasa84> in sem se sama učila
<Jorky> jst mam doma dvd kako se učit kitaro
<christooss__> *** success *** [32/32]
<sasa84> kakšne akorde držim drugač kokr drugi iz glasbenih
<Jorky> 8Gb inštrukcij
<Jorky> heheh
<Jorky> kako se že reče temu
<Jorky> am
<Jorky> tablature
<Jorky> al neki tazga
<sasa84> tabi ja ;)
<christooss__> sasa84 sam ful morš igrat
<christooss__> pa je
<christooss__> pol pa k enkrat obvladaš
<sasa84> na začetku sem vadla po 8 ur
<christooss__> pa lahk teorijo brat
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> ja no
<christooss__> sasa84 in zakaj ne več zdej?
<sasa84> zdej pa jo včasih za zabavo primem v roke pa kej zašpilam...al se pa kakšno stvar želim naučit
<Jorky> jst še vseeno menim da če maš re dobrega inštruktorja se lahko marsikej naučiš dost hitro
<Jorky> pa seveda volje
<christooss__> Jorky sam če ti inštruktor neki tumba je brez veze
<christooss__> boljš je vzet komade k so ti kul
<christooss__> pa najprej preigravat zravn z akordi
<marko-_-> jaz sem nekoč res dosti igral, v prvem mesecu sem že šibal paranoid od black sabbath s solojem
<christooss__> potem pa mal probavat s tabulaturami
<marko-_-> pol so bli že težji komadi, hitrejši, bolj tehnično obarvani komadi
<marko-_-> zdej pa se je tudi bolj ustavilo
<sasa84> moj prvi komad je bil od metallice...npothing else matters
<marko-_-> v metalocalypse risanki
<marko-_-> je enkrat bla ena fora
<sasa84> pol k sm si kupla svojo kitaro...bog ne daj d bi crknu tv, more than words...za bareje pa hotel california :P
<marko-_-> ko sta kitarista dobila note pa sta rekla "what is this" pa so jima rekli "erm notes? don't you guys use that when playing?"
<sasa84> zdej pa rada beatle Å¡pilam :)
<marko-_-> pa sta sam rekla "no we just hit random notes that sound good"
<marko-_-> in dejansko... je tko
<marko-_-> :>
<marko-_-> 3/4 glasbe nastane tako, verjami ali ne
<sasa84> sej paul mccartney dolg ni not poznal
<sasa84> pa lohk rečemo, da je eden izmed največjih glasbenikov 20.st.
<marko-_-> pač sej tukaj se ne gre zdaj kdo pozna teorijo al ne
<marko-_-> moj point je
<christooss__> fuck yeah skoz je prišel gnome shell
<christooss__> :)
<marko-_-> da se ljudje celo živčjenje učimo
<christooss__> že laufa :)
<christooss__> jeeeaaah
<bogdanov> SARAH OCONER!
<marko-_-> in da ne rabiš vedno šole, oz neke ustanove za to
<bogdanov> to christooss
<Jorky> no sam vseeno se jih je moral naučit ker brez tega nebi mogu naprej komponirat tko kot je želel torej je teorija vseeno zelo pomembna
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> jaz se not za kitaro nisem nikoli učil
<marko-_-> Jorky, a imaš instaliran tuxguitar
<marko-_-> če ne si ga instaliraj da ti nekaj pokažem
<Jorky> ne nimam marko
<Jorky> moment
<sasa84> Jorky, on se je učil note pol, k je že vse dobre komadu napisu :P
<marko-_-> http://www.sendspace.com/file/bqoh32 to sem neki časa nazaj napisal pa mogoče vem 1/4 teorijo, tolko da vem razliko med durom pa molom
<Seniorita> Download point of no return-version2.tg from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way
<marko-_-> pa e durovo pentatonično lestvico poznam, haha
<marko-_-> to je vse, kaj vem od teorije
<Jorky> aha najdu program
<Jorky> sam inštaliram ga še
<marko-_-> pač kaj hočem povedat je to da not ne rabiš poznat, note so samo za to, da ti veš pri kateri prečki katero struno zadržat
<marko-_-> note so kot jezik
<Jorky> ok kaj pa zdej marko?
 * sasa84 gre na čikpavzo
<marko-_-> <marko-_-> http://www.sendspace.com/file/bqoh32 to sem neki časa nazaj napisal pa mogoče vem 1/4 teorijo, tolko da vem razliko med durom pa molom
<Seniorita> Download point of no return-version2.tg from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way
<Jorky> marko: zdej mam užgan program kaj pa zdej?
<marko-_-> ja downloadaj ta file
<marko-_-> odpri ga v tuxguitarju
<marko-_-> saj ne trebaš če nočeš
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> ok
<Jorky> bom
<Jorky> sam moment
<marko-_-> pač hočem ti pokazat, če mi že ne verjameš na besedo da ne rabiš poznaš not za ustvarjanje glasbe
<marko-_-> poznat*
<Jorky> point of no return a je to to?
<marko-_-> ja
<Jorky> pa to je nek metalcore komad a ni?
<Jorky> nice
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> sej nima veze če ti je všeč al ne :D
<marko-_-> pač hočem ti nekak dopovedat da so note jezik s kerimi ti razumeš kako zaigrat določen ton, pa ni to edin "jezik" za tako razumevanje
<Jorky> ja sej razumem
<Jorky> se mi je zdel znan komad
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> fajn
<Jorky> vidš pa sem se še neki več nauču
<Jorky> hvala marko
<marko-_-> np
<marko-_-> :>
<Jorky> sam tile linuxači v tem dokumetarcu so pa prov orto g33ki
<Jorky> se jim prov vid hehehe
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> a obstaja kak novejši dokumetrac o linuxu?
<napsy> christooss__: ti je uspel skompajlat?
<christooss__> napsy jeah
<christooss__> tm k se v gnome shell ustav
<christooss__> 30/32
<christooss__> sudo apt-get install libedataserverui1.2-dev libecal1.2-dev
<christooss__> in potem pride skoz
<christooss__> fuck yeah
<marko-_-> uu
<christooss__> :)
<marko-_-> 1 urna family guy epizoda
<marko-_-> carsko:)
<christooss__> tri dni sm rabu
<christooss__> sam ni nautilusa tanovga
<christooss__> oz nevem kako ga omogočit / zagnat
<christooss__> k zdej mi sistemskega
<sasa84> evo mene
<christooss__> fino fajn
<christooss__> čeprov še vedno manjkajo nastavitve
<christooss__> vsaj najdu jih Å¡e nisem :)
<christooss__> pa res je ful neštekajoč
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> vlc pa k klikneš na activities kr dela
<christooss__> ne Å¡teka k ponavadi :)
<christooss__> zanimivo bo Å¡e tole :)
<christooss__> zdej pa se začne lov za bugi
<christooss__> enga sm že najdu :)
<napsy> christooss__: awesome, bom probu
<sasa84> dragi moji, lepo kompajlejte ;)
<sasa84> jaz grem pa u mižiland
<Jorky> dobr spi
<sasa84> enako ;)
<sasa84> nočka ;)
<christooss__> ajd
<christooss__> zdej skor za vse errorje vem rešitev, če boš kje obstal
<christooss__> k sm pomoje vse dobil :)
<napsy> nautilusa pa nimas novega ker ne pride zraven
<napsy> ga mors sam skompajlat
<christooss__> aha
<christooss__> ok bom Å¡e to
<christooss__> jutri :)
<napsy> drugace pa ti gladko dela si reku?
<christooss__> ja
<christooss__> se mi zdi da kr kulsko
<napsy> awesome
<napsy> cantwait
<napsy> ker men pa se noce pognat
<christooss__> kater error?
<napsy> sploh ni blo errorja kr screen se zabliska pa me vrze v stari gnome
<napsy> mogoce bo zdj bols
<christooss__> aja
<bogdanov> christooss dj en dobr scr nared :)
<napsy> ja
<napsy> nared :)
<christooss__> http://file.si/public/viewset/50163
<Seniorita> file.si - shrani slike in datoteke
<christooss__> tole je activities
<bogdanov> nice :)
<christooss__> http://file.si/public/view/150287
<Seniorita> scrollwheelzoom.png
<christooss__> takole lahk zoomiraš aplikacijo s scroll wheelom
<christooss__> http://file.si/public/view/150288
<Seniorita> aplikacije.png
<christooss__> tole so aplikacije k jih lahko zaženeš
<napsy> lepo lepo
<christooss__> bom eno novo temo dal na ubuntu.si
<christooss__> da bomo mal pisal not
<christooss__> pa slikce objavljal :)
<christooss__> http://file.si/public/view/full/150289
<Seniorita> search.png
<christooss__> takole pa zgleda search
<christooss__> activities zalaufaš z win tipko
<christooss__> pa pol search takoj dela k vpišeš
<christooss__> instant srč
<christooss__> windows vista/7 style
<christooss__> sam da je Å¡e bl kul :)
<christooss__> sam pač nemorš nič nastavljat izgled
<christooss__> temo npr
<christooss__> al pa da bi spremenl zgornji panel v mal bl humano (beri ne črno) barvo
<napsy> hm
<napsy> zakon bo to
<napsy> koncn neki novega
<napsy> grr
<napsy> noce se mi zagnat
<napsy> gnome-shell
<napsy> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<napsy> to napako dobim
<napsy> gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager "gnome-shell" -t string
<napsy> bom to probu
<marko-_-> christooss__, kaj točno je gnome-shell?
<christooss__> marko-_- novi gnome
<christooss__> gnome3
<marko-_-> zakaj se imenuje gnome-shell?
<christooss__> http://www.gnome3.org
<Seniorita> GNOME 3 - Made of Easy
<christooss__> to pa nevem
<christooss__> gotov kao
<christooss__> k je okol oken
<christooss__> en kup scen
<christooss__> k se jih dela
<christooss__> activities pa to
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> zanimivo
<napsy> nop, sploh se noce pognat
<CrazyLemon> nov  zeitgeist dokumentarc je na voljo če koga zanima :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-02
<napsy> oo zdj pa je zagnal
<napsy> sam heh
<napsy> se kr mi steka
<christooss_> hm
<christooss_> katero kartico pa maš
<christooss_> grafika
<napsy> radeon
<napsy> fglrx drajverji
<christooss_> potem je možno da
<christooss_> mutter noče delat z atije
<christooss_> m
<napsy> grrr
<CrazyLemon> a moram tudi js probat al kaj da vidmo če je to res :D
<christooss_> If you are using an Intel GPU without kernel mode-setting, and you experience very slow updates (e.g. 1 second intervals in animations) then you might want to try exporting "CLUTTER_VBLANK=none" in the terminal before running gnome-shell.
<christooss_> sicer intel ampak za proba je
<napsy> ok bom probu zdaj
<christooss_> Mutter doesn't work with fglrx - known issue. They (GNOME/ATI) are working on it: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome.../msg00006.html
<christooss_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599131
<Seniorita> [ubuntu] ATI fglrx, ATI Mobility 4200 - Lockups gnome(3)-shell - Ubuntu Forums
<napsy> hm isto je
<christooss_> fglrx je problem
<christooss_> mesa probi k piše v thredu
<christooss_> na ubuntuforums
<CrazyLemon> If you're using the proprietary AMD Catalyst drivers, you will find that the
<CrazyLemon> Catalyst 10.12 driver release improves the performance and compatibility for
<CrazyLemon> Mutter. It will be released around christmas and will get further improvements
<CrazyLemon> before Gnome 3.0 releases.
<napsy> grrr skoda
<CrazyLemon> hm..zdej k je bolonjc..a se ocene morajo nujno vpisat v indeks?
<CrazyLemon> al je dovolj da so vpisane v estudenta
<christooss_> mislim da slednje
<CrazyLemon> This will help for the initial download (minimum of about 2GB) and any further updates.
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> zbuildaš OS in moraš takoj zdownloadat 2GB podatkov :D
<christooss_> ?
<christooss_> kater os
<CrazyLemon> chromium os
<Sky[x]> eh ja
<Sky[x]> dej si enga iPada nabavt :D
<Sky[x]> za gmail brat bo ok :D hehe
<CrazyLemon> ipad sux..če bi mel dnar in možnost izbire bi prej kupu xoom k pa ipad :)
<Sky[x]> zdj k je intel zajebov bomo še dle čakal na new release :>
<CrazyLemon> wrong
<CrazyLemon> čist nč ne bomo čakal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> da zmečeš 3k e za MBP pa iPad ojoj :>
<Sky[x]> se kr mal za glavo primerš
<Sky[x]> primeš*
<christooss_> a Seniorita ne objavlja več novih tem na forumu?
<CrazyLemon> miha jo mora restartat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBmPk6qqITI
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Andy After Dentist - An Ode to Meg Ryan and Milkshakes
<CrazyLemon> tole si poglej :D
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - David After Dentist
<christooss_> nice
<CrazyLemon> AHAHAHAHAH
<christooss_> skor boljš k david
<CrazyLemon> "is this real life"
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<christooss_> a Å¡e nis vidu tega
<CrazyLemon> holy fuck :D
<christooss_> car je
<CrazyLemon> neeee :DD
<christooss_> maš poj spoof david after dentist darth vader
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> holy fck..zakaj tega ne dajo naši zobarji :D
<christooss_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGTAnXqn9Jc
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Chad After Dentist (David After Dentist Spoof)
<CrazyLemon> sam tale andy je fucking hillarious :D
<christooss_> nič grem jst
<christooss_> ln
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> imal koga
<t3ch> vcere crkno ax dans prijem do benze mi se ford
<t3ch> pa sn doma ostal
<t3ch> :)
<teardrop> lo
<miro_> dober dan
<DominiCanes> dobro jutro
<t3ch> Dobro jutro
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuu
<hey> a kdo ve kako pregledam dve datoteko z rsync, kjer je ena na lokalnem disku druga pa v LAN-u?
<hey> al se lahko ksn program za sinhronizacijo nansame na LIVE CD?
<DominiCanes> control flow commands=ukazi kontrole pretoka?
<t3ch> hey
<t3ch> http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<Seniorita> Using Rsync and SSH
<hey> t3ch: ja samo kako preko mreže
<hey> to ne vem...
<t3ch> DominiCanes pretok podatkov med racunalnikom in napravami
<t3ch> tak pise na netu
<t3ch> :)
<DominiCanes> thx
<t3ch> rsync -avz -e ssh remoteuser@ipmreze:/remote/dir /this/dir/
<t3ch> ka ti tu ni jasno
<t3ch> pa pregledat datoteke z rsync to ne vem kak re.. vem da se jih da prenašat oz. kopirat
<hey> rsync -rvcn local/ /hostComputer
<napsy> heh ker cudn bug
<napsy> http://pastie.org/1521009
<Seniorita> #1521009 - Pastie
<t3ch> napsy
<t3ch> export SHELL="bin/bash"
<t3ch> pa bo
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> export SHELL="/bin/bash"
<napsy> a-a ne dela
<t3ch> te pa ne vem :)
<christooss_> sup
<Tadej> re
<CrazyLemon> men se lula :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja pejd lulat ;)
<upd> ja pejt no revček da se ne boš u gače
<upd> :)
<christooss_> kr u gate se dej
<christooss_> long live old people
<sasa84> christooss_, LOOOOOOL :D
<Tadej> :)
<CrazyLemon> kdo pravi da ma gate gor!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<sasa84> gate dol!
<sasa84> :D
<Grega> pa sasa pod mizo!
<Grega> uh uh uh ucit bi se mogoooo
<Grega> grem zdaj nekaj pojest, pa se bom pol :))
<sasa84> Grega, danes je že 2.2...že 1.2. bi se moral učit! ;)
<sasa84> ps: dober tek ;)
<yang> 70 k users on freenode
<yang> hi saska
<kubanc> 70 k users is less then 100k users
<yang> ampak limit je bil dosezen  danes
<bogdanov> re :)
<kubanc> aja, a limit je samo 70k
<kubanc> lahko bi ga povisal
<kubanc> +to se egipcani nimajo neta...
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> edin prezidente je mogoce na freenode :D
<kubanc> ma svoj kanal
<kubanc> :P
<yang> poglej na freenode blog
<sasa84> oj yang ;)
<sasa84> alyosha, moj učenec ;)
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :DF
<sasa84> ;)
<alyosha> sem mogu rebootat ker je blo polno updateow:D
<sasa84> a sem dobra mentorica alyosha ? pač kadar sem prisotna? ;)
<alyosha> jah kadar si prisotna ja
<alyosha> smao malo je blo tega:p
<neett> mentorica pri cem? :P
<sasa84> alyosha, sem mogla it pod tuš no ;)
<sasa84> glavne stvari sem ti povedala ;)
<sasa84> neett, tud ti vabljen, da se nam pridružiš ;)
<neett> prevajanje?
<sasa84> mhm
<neett> saj nekaj sem ze gledal na launchpadu
<alyosha> ja ja usak izgovor je dober:p
<alyosha> :D
<neett> a? hehe
<christooss_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JByt-076jr0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Star Wars Orchestra,Funny Animation.
<sasa84> neett, res... imamo se super
<sasa84> malo prevajamo, malo klepetamo...mesečno se dobimo na pivu ;)
<neett> verjamem,...ja morem pretuhtat :)
<sasa84> veš kaj... če sem lahko jaz v skupini, ko imam ubuntu (linux na splošno) inštaliran pol leta, boš pa tudi ti, ki si tak strokovnjak ;)
<sasa84> pa Å¡e iz tega foha nisem :)
<sasa84> leeeeet the sunshine innnn :D
<bogdanov> :)
<DominiCanes> koncno koncal
<DominiCanes> seminarska je poslana
<DominiCanes> kak se v ubuntu vidi programe ko laufajo
<DominiCanes> kot naprimer task manager
<napsy> DominiCanes: ps aux
<napsy> DominiCanes: ali pa top
<napsy> DominiCanes: ali pa gnome-system-monitor
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> se kaka komanda
<napsy> ali pa patree
<napsy> ali pa htop
<napsy> pstree
<DominiCanes> sam tolk jih je....pih
<napsy> verjetno se bi dal tut kj v bash spisat
<DominiCanes> kak pa naprimer ce hoces enega od teh processov koncat kao killat
<DominiCanes> da ne dela vec
<DominiCanes> kot npr end process
<napsy> kill process_PID
<DominiCanes> se pravi z pidom killa
<napsy> kill -neksignal pid
<DominiCanes> to je sudo komanda
<napsy> ?
<DominiCanes> se pravi ni
<DominiCanes> lol
<napsy> sudo zvisa privilegije procesa
<DominiCanes> kill process_[stevilka pida]
<napsy> mm brez process_
<napsy> man kill
<DominiCanes> tok
<DominiCanes> to je to
<DominiCanes> zdej lahka grem jest
<CrazyLemon> alyosha http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/foto-s-konopljo-bi-zasluzil-15-000-evrov.html lej tega..ta je Å¡e elektriko kradu :D
<Seniorita> FOTO: S konopljo bi zaslužil 15.000 evrov - 24ur.com
<Grega> joooj kak sem se najedo.. zdaj se pa malo odpocijem, pol se pa grem ucit!
<yang> heh  cepec ce ze zganjas kriminal vsaj pazi da te  ne dobijo
<yang> elektrika stane ce imas skoz lampe prizgane
<CrazyLemon> ja..cepec...zakaj ni kupu varčne žarnice..mislim tudi ti kriminalci nč ne mislijo :/
<DominiCanes> jebiga....glih me zanima kam bojo odpelal vse to
<DominiCanes> mislim js mam eno garazo
<yang> aja zel bi sadil pa ne haha
<DominiCanes> nimam gnarja za elektriko
<yang> p
<CrazyLemon> jah..če ni dnarja za elektriko si pa solarne plošče sam narediš :))
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> pol te pa se drzava sofinancira
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<yang> berem o temu kaj pravzaprav je dioxin  to mesajo v krmo za zivali uporabljena strojna olja da je krma bolj kaloricna
<yang> zadnjic so enega takega v sloveniji ovadili
<kubanc> ej folk, k unimatrix se je kej na kanalu?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc jp
<CrazyLemon> tudi ta trenutek je na kanalu
<kubanc> kje ga vidisssss
<CrazyLemon> na desni strani :D
<kubanc> pa ressssssss
<sasa84> CrazyLemon :)))
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> a ves ta vic?
<CrazyLemon> ker vic?
<kubanc> z ssssss-ji ter baloni?
<CrazyLemon> em..men se zdi da sm ga ze slisal ja :D
<kubanc> no, ga bom kr napisal :P
<kubanc> Grejo 3 baloni po cesti. pa pravjo. Pazi avtoooooo. Kje ga vidiššššš? pa resssssss!!!!!
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, kaksen nick pa ma zdej on?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc sasa84 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBmPk6qqITI
<CrazyLemon> tole si poglejta!
<CrazyLemon> kubanc uni4dfx (ping)
<kubanc> aja to je on
<kubanc> kva tko ne poves :D
<CrazyLemon> sej sm ti povedal :D
<uni4dfx> kaj bo dobrga
<kubanc> ej, a mas ti se moje zapiske?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kubanc te pogreša
<uni4dfx> mam! :D
<kubanc> ja ok...
<uni4dfx> nucaš?
<kubanc> ja bom rabu...
<kubanc> k delam diplomsko k bo vsebovala simulacijo iz sim processa
<kubanc> em...
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> dobiš, ni blema
<kubanc> da vidm ce mam se tvoj telefon..
<kubanc> kva je ta model pocen...
<CrazyLemon> tip je car res :DD
<CrazyLemon> woaaah :D
<kubanc> sam je dobu neko enekcijo
<CrazyLemon> fak da mi je dobit ta stuff k ga je on dobu :D
<kubanc> k ma roko zalimano
<CrazyLemon> to dobijo američani k grejo zobarju..pač nek narkotik
<napsy> "... je kandidat za Nobelovo nagrado, mislim, da za mir (na svetu)....."
<napsy> :-)
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> jo
<CrazyLemon> res je nobelov kandidat..sam ne vem za kaj :D
<napsy> mislim da za mir, na onem svetu
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/wikileaks-kandidat-za-nobelovo-nagrado-za-mir/250027
<CrazyLemon> bo kr bil na tem svetu :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL...modela so čist zafixal :)
<christooss_> sej gotov bo Mark Zuckerberg dobil nagrado
<christooss_> za mir mislim
<christooss_> glede na prejšne podelitve
<christooss_> se ne bi čudil
<kubanc> ganđa bi lahko dobila nagrado za mit
<kubanc> *mir
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> prejšne podelitve? kaj pa je narobe blo s tistim kitajcem kateri je še vedno v priporu?
<christooss_> ok kitajc
<christooss_> ampak obama?
<christooss_> al gore?
<christooss_> wtf?
<sasa84> obama je sfaljen... ostali so bli pa kr zaslužni ;)
<CrazyLemon> al gore dobu za mir ??
<sasa84> al gore...tud sfaljen
<kubanc> Obama, kdo je to?
<CrazyLemon> a ni blo neki za okolje al whatever?
<christooss_> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21262661/ns/us_news-environment/
<kubanc> Obama je dobil lani nagradao
<kubanc> ki si jo je sam podelil
<kubanc> :s
<CrazyLemon> kubanc a ni lani kitajc jo dobu?
<kubanc> aja, edin ce jo je Obama za kej druzga dobil
<christooss_> pač kitajc, obama, al gore
<kubanc> Ameriškemu predsedniku Baracku Obami Nobelova nagrada za upanje na mir
<christooss_> gre po prejšnih letih
<kubanc> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/svet/1042305826
<christooss_> kitajc je dobil pomoje lani
<sasa84> a ni jih kao 7 v komisiji...pa je blo 4 prot 3 za obamo...?
<christooss_> obama pa predlani
<sasa84> kitajc je nazadne
<kubanc> 2010
<kubanc> Liu Å jaobo
<kubanc> 2009
<kubanc> Barack Obama
<sasa84> zame osebno... imenovanje obame je spodkopal kredibilnost nobelove nagrade za mir :\
<christooss_> mene pa prej algore
<christooss_> obama je bil pl beton čez jamo
<sasa84> ene par let nazaj je bil tud en naš v izboru...pa ni pol dobil
<christooss_> k jo je skopal al gore
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> pedro opeko
<CrazyLemon> pedro opeko haha :D
<sasa84> opeka
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> opeka ;)
<CrazyLemon> sj vseen..a to tist misionar na madagaskarju?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> on je bil tud ful zaslužen, da je evropa priznala samostojnost slovenije
<CrazyLemon> ja ja..ko sm slišal njegovo ime par let nazaj na radiu nism mogu ustavit nenadnega navala smeha :D
<sasa84> njegovi starši so tukej z naših koncev
<sasa84> on je v tujini ful bl spoštovan kokr kle.... no, sej tko je z vsemi slovenci v tujini :P
<christooss_> zlo mal jih je priznanih v sloveniji
<christooss_> sam tud
<christooss_> kdo pa hoče, da je priznan v sloveniji
<christooss_> :P
<sasa84> takrat k je blo za priznanje slovenije... kučan je hodu k nadškofu šuštarju...in sta se menla koga poznata po svetu pa sta telefonarla okol... pol pa se šuštar spomn, d je pedro opeko ful prjatu z družino franc. predsednika miterranda
<sasa84> ga kličejo na madagaskar...on kliže mitterandovo ženo...una pošlje karto, šou u pariz... čez par dni pa se je pol začel odpirat :)
<kubanc> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12307698
<christooss_> lih gleda aljazeero
<christooss_> http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/
<sasa84> uuuuu
<sasa84> a zraven poslušaš cat stevensa? :P
<sasa84> ups...yusufa islama ;)
<sasa84> uuu baby baby it's wild worlddddd
<sasa84> :D
<christooss_> sam res na bbcju kažejo sliko iz državne egiptovske tv
<christooss_> prov razlika proti al jazeera
<christooss_> tm se folk tepe
<christooss_> na državni tv pa kaže podpornike
<christooss_> mubaraka
<CrazyLemon> zavezniki pač
<christooss_> sej
<christooss_> pač cko fajn se prikaže zdejle kako lahko mediji spreminjajo družbeno mnenje
<christooss_> pa na bbc je Å¡e v redu to
<christooss_> če pogledaš cnn
<christooss_> je pa čist podn
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfIgzSoTMOs
<kubanc> leta 1986
<CrazyLemon> the year of chernobil
<CrazyLemon> and CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> :))
<kubanc> pardon
<kubanc> leta 1968
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> je blo tole
<kubanc> videokonferenca...
<CrazyLemon> aja..pol pa nič :D
<kubanc> model je cist raztural..
<uni4dfx> test
<uni4dfx> a sm tle
<CrazyLemon> * uni4dfx has quit (Ping timeout: 255 seconds)
<uni4dfx> damn
<uni4dfx> matr nbenga sajta mi ne odpre
<CrazyLemon> ping?
<uni4dfx> ne resolva nč
<uni4dfx> na routerju pa
<CrazyLemon> http://209.85.148.136    ?
<hrga> .
<uni4dfx> to dela
<CrazyLemon> no..there u go :)
<uni4dfx> ja Å¡e zmer nevem zakaj ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> jah dns ane :D
<uni4dfx> sej je vpisan v resolv.conf
<CrazyLemon> dodaj v resolv.conf 8.8.8.8 4.4.4.4
<uni4dfx> isti je k na routerju
<uni4dfx> kjer deluje
<CrazyLemon> aja ni 4.4.4.4 je 8.8.4.4 al neki takega
<uni4dfx> ne, od T2 je
<kubanc>  Engelbart formulated a new discipline aimed helping organizations keep up with the growing complexity and urgency they were.....
<kubanc> kako bi to prevedli
<kubanc> ustanovil je...
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jebeš t-2..mogoče kdo ddosa strežnike :)
<kubanc> začel je delati na ideji, kako pomagati...
<CrazyLemon> a nisi nč bral novice na slo-tech :))
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon deluje vse vredu na routerju, sam na mojem kompu ne
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx reboot!!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> ma ne bom linuxa rebootov no :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> da nimaš cached dns zapise na routerju..zato delujejo
<sasa84> uni4dfx, prav imaš...tega se ne dela :P
<CrazyLemon> probaj dodat 8.8.8.8 ter 8.8.4.4 v resolv.conf no
<CrazyLemon> ne bo te ubilo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si zihr? ;)
<sasa84> jaz neb tvegala no ;)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon isti OS mam na serverju :D
<CrazyLemon> 99,999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% ziher
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ok
<uni4dfx> bom dal to sranje v resolv.conf
<uni4dfx> in če ne dela si mi dolžn pivo
<CrazyLemon> mleko!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<CrazyLemon> litr alpskega dobiš!!
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<uni4dfx> pivo
<uni4dfx> last offer
<CrazyLemon> alpsko 3.2% final offer
<uni4dfx> pizda dela
<uni4dfx> wtfhow
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj pravi čevapčič sarmi ??????
 * uni4dfx že kliče na T-2
<CrazyLemon> no povej si to :)
<hrga> zanimivo da irc dela medtem ko http ne
<uni4dfx> niti ne
<uni4dfx> IRC ma že vzpostavleno povezavo
<CrazyLemon> ja
<uni4dfx> in mu ni treba nč resolvat
<uni4dfx> itak z IPji operira
<hrga> (pri meni trenutno)
<uni4dfx> kaj a ti kej ne dela?
<uni4dfx> hmm pol je res DNS dol padu
<CrazyLemon> d0h!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj me ne poslušaš :(
<uni4dfx> ssshh
<uni4dfx> :D
<hrga> pri vam tud isto ko pr men?
<CrazyLemon> ne...sam pri t-2 je tko
<hrga> ja jst mam t2
<uni4dfx> ja T-2 je dol padu
<uni4dfx> DNS
<CrazyLemon> hrga <CrazyLemon> probaj dodat 8.8.8.8 ter 8.8.4.4 v resolv.conf
<CrazyLemon> pa bo tudi http delal
<uni4dfx> aja
<uni4dfx> mogoče so menal DNSje
<uni4dfx> k so neki govoril da bojo
<CrazyLemon> em..sj bi poslali obvestila or smth?
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> nevem če so jih
<uni4dfx> ampak menal so DNSje jup
<uni4dfx> jup
<uni4dfx> tanovi delajo
<uni4dfx> hrga 84.255.209.79 in 84.255.210.79
<uni4dfx> te so novi
<sasa84> nooo, kaj pravi čevapčič sarmi???
<uni4dfx> shit zdej se mi pa dhcp server ne postav več
<uni4dfx> curse you polž!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, kaj reče čevapčič sarmi noooo
<sasa84_> :P
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84_> lej k noče povedat :P
<sasa84_> zdej sem pa ful firbčna ;)
<sasa84_> o bogdanov, predragi linuxaš ;)
<bogdanov> oo kako smo
<sasa84_> ma bo bo
<sasa84_> ti?
<sasa84_> pismo, kdaj bo šla že sasa84 dol.. mi je nick ukradla...packa jedna!
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> pa evo bo ne
<sasa84_> ;)
<upd> lala
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  opa si vidu ti:D
<alyosha> ta se je "znajdu":D
<alyosha> samo najbolše so mi te kao da bi zaslužu 15k
<alyosha> od kje jim te računice ne vem res
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: ubuntu one mi ne poveže z PC-jom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4736/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Nujno prodam VEČ stvari!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4737/new/posts/
<upd> hah
<upd> http://www.bolha.com/operacijski-sistemi/linux-ubuntu-8-10-instalacijski-dvd-oglas1272382449 buu
<Seniorita> linux ubuntu 8.10 instalacijski dvd
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> tip prodaja ubuntu mona
<upd> heh ja http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html gnu to omogoča
<Seniorita> Selling Free Software - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<upd> anyway to ni povezano z niber da ne bo kdo mislil.
<yang> ja saj ni nic narobe s tem, da prodajas distribucijo na DVDju
<yang> morda se je komu ne da sneti z neta in jo rajsi kupi zapeceno
<alyosha> ja ma kdo je tolko hud res
<alyosha> da plača za nekaj kar je zastonj??
<yang> lahko da ne zna zapecti DVDja
<yang> itd.
<lobi> kaj mogoce kdo ve kako si z ruby on rails narediti blog
<yang> alyosha: vcasih, ko se ni bilo sirokopasovnih povezav, so ljudje precej kupovali CDje in DVDje Linuxovih distribucij
<yang> mislim, da tudi obstajajo firme, ki to profesionalno trzijo, cel nabor distribucij
<yang> na distrowatch.com imas sigurno kaj napisano
<alyosha> ma kašne
<alyosha> nisem vedu tega res:D
<alyosha> to da so učasih kupovali mi je logično
<alyosha> z dial-up povezavo nisi lih mogu si pomagat
<alyosha> ma zdj u the časih
<alyosha> :D
<yang> v glavnem pa jih danes za promocijo talajo zastonj, ali pa za ceno medija
<marko-_-> 1mb/s
<marko-_-> 4 minute HD 40 minutna epizoda ene serije
<marko-_-> to je kar luksuz
<marko-_-> prej je blo nekje 20 minut:p
<yang> marko-_-: pri torentih ne mores nikoli predvideti downloada
<yang> ker odvisno koliko jih sharea in od kje
<marko-_-> yang, sej vem
<yang> ce downloadas iz kaksnih ftp streznikov je to malo drugace
<marko-_-> ampak povem, da je prej na 4mbps liniji trajalo 20 minut, zdej traja 4 minute z 10mbps
<marko-_-> in povprečje sejalcov je vedno enako
<yang> potem ti gre download verjetno do maksimuma
<marko-_-> ja normalno
<marko-_-> and i like it
<yang> jaz sem ravno ugotavljal da za "normalno" delo, ki ne vkljucuje p2p mi 1-2Mbit ponavadi zadostuje, vsaj po grafih sodec
<yang> in sem zato tudi zmanjsal internetni paket
<yang> brezveze placevati vec, ce ne koristis
<5EXAB5DTM> kak pridet vn iz gdb menija
<yang> pr nas v sloveniji imamo to sreco, da imamo "zakupljeno" pasovno sirino ki omogoca neomejen download, pac v sklopu paketa, drugje pa promet obracunavajo po prenesenih podatkih
<yang> tudi ISPji v glavnem racunajo po prometu
<yang> saj vidis, recimo pri mobilnem internetu imas opcijo samo do dolocene mere downloada
<5EXAB5DTM> js mam tut neomejen download pa nisn v slo
<yang> al pa mas opcijo neomejena hitrost do recimo 5gb, potem pa minimalna hitrost od tam naprej etc.
<yang> pr nas recimo T-2 trzi nekako neomejen prenos podatkov pri UMTS
<yang> ostali pa kot sem seznanjen so vsi omejeni
<CrazyLemon> <marko-_-> ampak povem, da je prej na 4mbps liniji trajalo 20 minut, zdej traja 4 minute z 10mbps
<CrazyLemon> lejga k se hvali
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> http://www.npr.org/2011/01/28/133299974/double-take-toons-sky-high-expectations
<miha> cer
<CrazyLemon> ce
<CrazyLemon> r
<miha> http://stevenbenner.com/2010/07/the-5-types-of-programmers/
<miha> kir tip ste? :)
 * CrazyLemon ni programer
<CrazyLemon> tko da 0
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> neki zajebava ta host od seniorite... morm nehat sesuvat s svojimi bugi :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa seniorita je že 2 dni tiho :)
<miha> 2 dni?
<CrazyLemon> v smislu cist nc nam ne sporoca kaj se dogaja na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> 2-3 dni ja
<miha> aja hm
<CrazyLemon> nek bug je verjetno :)
<miha> tole je kandidat: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=516374
<Seniorita> The 5 types of programmers &laquo;  Steven Benner's Blog
<Seniorita> #516374 - INFO: task * blocked for more than 120 seconds. in numerous non-SCHED_IDLE workloads - Debian Bug report logs
<miha> mimgrede, tole je zakon live wallpaper za droid http://www.androidfreeware.net/download-anipet-bloom-livewallpaper.html
<Seniorita> aniPet Bloom LiveWallpaper  free download for Android
<miha> :)
<miha> rise mi po ekranu :)
<CrazyLemon> livewallpaper = kic :)
<miha> pa tale je super res
<miha> glow naštimaš na temno ozadje
<miha> :D
<miha> čebelice rišejo rožice
<CrazyLemon> če maš 528mhz proc
<miha> z laserjem al čem :)
<CrazyLemon> ne želiš met livewallpaperja :)
<miha> aja
<miha> na tem dela super.. sploh ni da kej počasnej
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenim dejstva da je to totaln battery killer
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> trenutno me to ne gane
<miha> sicer pa najbolj kuri navigacija
<miha> pa da gledas to :)
<miha> lucka
<miha> !google google knows
<Seniorita> google knows how the joker got his scars. http://www.whatgoogleknows.com/
<CrazyLemon> 32dni uptime..matr telefon je bolši k desktop pc :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  help me
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj je kašen tool tu na ubuntuju da iz weba dobim barvo?
<alyosha> kao uno ki kliknes in ti napise
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> call Idrija..they'll help you
<CrazyLemon> :p
<alyosha> wes kaj mislim
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> they can't
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> so obupali:D
<CrazyLemon> i know..i was being sarcastic
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hhahaha
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<alyosha> ne res bi rabu tu eno barvo
<CrazyLemon> kje na vebu si ti vidu barvo
<CrazyLemon> na sliki?
<alyosha> mac vem da ma to
<alyosha> ozadje
<alyosha> če bi bla slika bi to resu hitro:D
<CrazyLemon> kako ozadje
<alyosha> ozadje na webu
<alyosha> podlaga
<CrazyLemon> poglej source
<alyosha> za text
<alyosha> ma kje da tam najdem
<alyosha> je precej sourca
<alyosha> .D
<alyosha> rabim 2h
<alyosha> ni nekega tool-a
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> dej link
<alyosha> da samo kliknem?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je
<alyosha> nic kaj pol bom pa source prečekiraw:D
<CrazyLemon> dej link! :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Google iskanje s  SSL  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4738/new/posts/
<marko-_-> miha, kaj je tista skupina v kero si me dodal?
<marko-_-> a se tam dajajo bolj računalniško usmerjeni linki
<marko-_-> al kaj koli
<marko-_-> haha miha
<marko-_-> a ron paula supportap
<marko-_-> ne me jebat
<miha> marko-_-: zakaj ne, ron je faca :)
<CrazyLemon> ron jerremy?
<miha> !google ron paul
<Seniorita> Ron Paul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Paul
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> a ni bil ta vpleten v eno afero?
<CrazyLemon> kr znano
<miha> kako?
<miha> ni mel nikol kake posebne pozicije
<miha> senator je, pa porodničar
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se..vem da je bil nekje omenjen
<miha> znan je da vedno glasuje proti vsakemu povecanju federalne pristojnosti
<miha> pa za foro je enkrat bil v predsedniskih primaries
<miha> zdj bo pa federal reserve mal prebutal
<marko-_-> a ma kdo tukaj kake izkušnje z c#?
 * CrazyLemon pukes
<marko-_-> ja sej :)
<marko-_-> v šoli smo ga vzeli, na srečo samo pri teoriji
<marko-_-> ampak vseeno
<marko-_-> a ma kdo kako alternativo za linux
<CrazyLemon> be happy :)
<marko-_-> tolko da bom vedel za kaj se gre pa se malo igral
<marko-_-> ne vem kok je z monojem
<marko-_-> a bi te osnovne c# stvari lahko brez problema portal?
<DominiCanes1> kje ste luzerji....rofl
<CrazyLemon> mi smo ga mel na enih vajah where(1=1) "kliknite to...zdej kliknite to..a ste? no zdej kliknite to";     :)
<marko-_-> ne vem sploh zakaj se ukvarjamo s c#
<DominiCanes1> crazy ka nisi ti na fdv
<marko-_-> celoten učni načrt je tako smešno postavljen
<marko-_-> prvi letnik sploh programirali niso pol 2. in 3. letnik s polno paro c++ (in s polno paro mislim mega počasi)
<marko-_-> zdej četrti pa html
<CrazyLemon> in po tem..smo mogl implementirat nek informacijski sistem v en template... to me pa še vedno čaka :)
<marko-_-> pa taka sranja rofl
<CrazyLemon> DominiCanes1 seveda sm!
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- js sm opazu da pri nas na faksu radi eksperimentirajo z nami
<CrazyLemon> in nato ko vidijo kako se določen % osebkov obnaša/nauči
<CrazyLemon> prilagodijo program
<DominiCanes1> marko: kje si pa ti na faksu
<marko-_-> SÅ 
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, to je kar kul metoda
<DominiCanes1> S?
<marko-_-> DominiCanes1, srednja Å¡ola, zadnji letnik
<marko-_-> elektrotehnik računalništva
<marko-_-> čeprav ni elektrotehnike lol
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ne če si ti testni zajček :)
<marko-_-> mah meni gre samo na kurac to
<marko-_-> da pač tile profesorji na srednjih šolah, pa naj bo to gimnazija ali računalniško usmerjena poklicna
<marko-_-> nimajo večinoma pojma o čem govorijo
<marko-_-> in pol sploh nimam volje
<marko-_-> kot recimo namesto taggov/značk govorijo html ukazi, html je programski jezik, php je nadgradnja htmlja
<marko-_-> in take stvari
<marko-_-> :D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<marko-_-> in pol porta simple hello world program iz windowsa na linux pa ne kapira zakaj mu ne skompajla, kdo Å¡e doda system("pause"); na koncu svoje kode?
<miha> marko-_-: eni pac pravijo html, sgml programski jeziki...
<miha> xml
<miha> za ostale je to format podatkov :)
<miha> marko-_-: pac tak je
<marko-_-> ja sej smo to že premleli 100x
<marko-_-> prej sem našel na enem starem usbju seminarsko o pythonu iz prvega letnika :D
<marko-_-> profesor je rekel da pridejo neki iz frija pa ferija na Å¡olo predstavitve met pa me prosil da naredim to
<marko-_-> haha prov spomnim se
<marko-_-> ko NIMAJO POJMA
<CrazyLemon> čak..folk ma predstavitve in ti moraš seminarsko narest?
<CrazyLemon> i dont get it
<marko-_-> bleh, seminarsko, ne vem kaj je blo, ene 10 strani
<CrazyLemon> miha drugač je pa bil zadnjič pri nas eden iz FERIja :)
<CrazyLemon> en MSP boy :)
<miha> mozno :)
<CrazyLemon> jernej neki :)
<CrazyLemon> kr zmeden fant :D
<marko-_-> !google php gtk
<Seniorita> PHP-GTK http://gtk.php.net/
<miha> o sasa84
<marko-_-> miha, a še ti zmer diplomsko delaš
<miha> jah nism se dokoncal :)
<miha> v bistvu je ne delam velik...
<miha> ane
<marko-_-> :>
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> živjo miha
<miha> marko-_-:  ce vedn kej bolj zanimivega
<miha> :)
<sasa84> kar dons povem, ne vzet zares
<miha> sasa84: ? :)))
<marko-_-> a si spila 1 kozarček rdečega vina?
<sasa84> dons sm spila ene 6 pirov
<marko-_-> dayum girl
<marko-_-> btw!
<sasa84> babji večer pač
<marko-_-> sasa84, a si vidla
<sasa84> kaj?
<marko-_-> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs018.snc6/166888_152037908183462_100001317622847_261297_7913167_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001317622847
<marko-_-> jaz - colin farrell
<marko-_-> http://static.tvfanatic.com/images/gallery/colin-farrell-on-scrubs.jpg
<sasa84> uuu, sexy fotka u kopalnc...lajkam lol
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> a nimam lepe frizure?:(
<sasa84> marko-_-, ma zakon si
<sasa84> kratka čupa ti ful sede
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> kar dons povem, ne vzet zares
<marko-_-> prej ko sem mel dolge lase nisem mel nobenih težav s frizuro
<CrazyLemon> OWNED!!!!!!!
<miha> CrazyLemon:  LOL
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))))))))
<marko-_-> zdej pa mi vedno nekam Å¡trli vse :/
<sasa84> marko-_-, že zadnč k sm bla trezna sm ti rekla, d ti kratka sde
<sasa84> e nekam vmes utakn
<bogdanov> re :)
<sasa84> bogdanov, druže, mi ti se kunemo
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> svaka cast
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kwa se nek usajaš...marko je dost bl luškan s kratkimi lasmi
<sasa84> bogdanov, živeli
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pijana si..ne veš kaj govoriš!
<miha> CrazyLemon: vse kar si prej ni upala, skoda da marko-_-  ni pr njej ta trenutek.. kratki lasje..
<miha> :)
<marko-_-> sasa84, mislim da je čas da neko sliko vidim
<sasa84> ja sj res.... dons bi mu mejbi tud dala LOL
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dons bi tud teb dala, če bi bil vztrajen ;P
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda pol da nism vztrajen ! :)))
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> zajebancija...brez zamere :P
<DominiCanes1> crazy: neki dober gdb tutorial
<sasa84> gospodov pes...živeli ;)
<sasa84> dej ti men povej...kva sploh na HR delaš?
<CrazyLemon> DominiCanes1 odličen tutorial lmgtfy.com !
<marko-_-> DominiCanes1, začni brat bof bible kjer se boš poleg gdbja še naučil 10 drugih uporabnih stvari:>
<DominiCanes1> okidoki
<DominiCanes1> sasa: zakaj ne bi bil tut tam
<sasa84> evo...beseda "tut" je zanimiva
<DominiCanes1> zakaj
<DominiCanes1> pa zivim v zg
<marko-_-> hrvat je tat!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> poznam kul hrvate
<sasa84> npr. dražena
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> folk...cakjt je za pojstlo
<sasa84> bom jst kompajlala kernel u mižilandu
<DominiCanes1> hrvati so jebei
<sasa84> lej...tko k slovenci...neki jih ej kul, par jih je pizd (pardon!)
<DominiCanes1> tko je
<DominiCanes1> do zdej se nisem imel problemov tu, zato ker sem slovenc.....pa ze dolg zivim v zg
<sasa84> tko je
<sasa84> nč...spat
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nočko ;
<sasa84> ;)
<marko-_-> http://george.hedfors.com/content/worlds-worst-hacker
<Seniorita> Worlds worst hacker | George Hedfors
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 noc :)
<sasa84> hihi
<marko-_-> umiram od smeha
<marko-_-> kaj ta tip dela lol
<Grega> uh, depresivno :)
<Grega> hm, history -c pocisti zgodovino? :) usefull
<CrazyLemon> holy crap kaj tip počne
<CrazyLemon> w2k.exe ??
<Grega> kotda ti nisi nikoli probal!
<marko-_-> ene 20x je perl downloadal
<marko-_-> drugače pa ta kippo zgleda zanimiv
<marko-_-> http://code.google.com/p/kippo/
<Seniorita> kippo -  Project Hosting on Google Code
<CrazyLemon> ni perl downloadal..sam upd.pl :D  hotu ddosat!
<CrazyLemon> in ja se strinjam..kippo zgleda zanimiv
<marko-_-> perl je tud downloadal
<Grega> verjetno je bil upd, pa se je zatipkal :>
<marko-_-> udp.pl
<marko-_-> to se Å¡e jaz spomnim:>
<marko-_-> a ni to blo par let nazaj a-must-have za vse ddoserje
<Grega> jaz sem iz casov, ko je bilo dovolj ping -f :)
<Grega> vsaka baba, ki me je razjezna na ircu, ping -f :>
<marko-_-> http://packetstormsecurity.org/DoS/udp.pl
<Seniorita> Files &#8776; Packet Storm
<DominiCanes1> ne razumem zaka mi transimison ne downloada
<CrazyLemon> odpri port
<DominiCanes1> kje
<CrazyLemon> v routerju
<CrazyLemon> v transmissionu pa lahko stestiraš če je port odprt
<DominiCanes1> okej
<alyosha> !google duke nukem forever demo
<Seniorita> FilePlanet: Duke Nukem Forever Demo http://www.fileplanet.com/210966/210000/fileinfo/Duke-Nukem-Forever-Demo
<CrazyLemon> !google youtube duke nukem
<Seniorita> YouTube - Duke Nukem Forever - 2007 Trailer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnRJyFhYFn4
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> išči ročno :D
<alyosha> sem najdu prej ja:DD
<alyosha> za ps3 bo tudi in xboc:D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> joooj slušalice moram vlečt zdj ispodpostelje:D
<CrazyLemon> vzemi si tiste od mobitela stari
<CrazyLemon> najbolše so :D
<alyosha> pizda u Å¡katli so Å¡e
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> a Å¡katlja je buuu:D
<CrazyLemon> a luzar en..js jih mam vedno s sabo v torbi za laptop :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..bbl
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> tyt
<alyosha> tipi so rabli več kot 12 let da so nardili igrico in tip ma še vedno ista orožja.DD
<alyosha> samo malo lepša grafika:D
<DominiCanes1> sranje cisto
<DominiCanes1> zato js igram samo AA= americas army
<marko-_-> duke nukem je legenda
<marko-_-> ta igrica pa ni noben wow
<marko-_-> pač.. it's a legacy thing:>
<alyosha> duke je najigrica alltimes:D
<alyosha> dnstuff
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> sj je blo ne?
<alyosha> :D
<DominiCanes1> lahko noc
<alyosha> nmj ste vidli na poptv moderen KnightRider
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> aj serija
<bogdanov> zdj kao
<alyosha> zdj je ja
<alyosha> proti koncu gre
<alyosha> lih reklame:D
<alyosha> majo mustanga gt500:D
<alyosha> samo kaj use je pa notri ugrajeno u awtu se pa neda napisat:DD
<alyosha> Kit...find all cars in 160miles radious with oil leak:DD
<alyosha> Kit: there is 47 cars matching this descrption:DD
<alyosha> ma kašne:D
<alyosha> ma kaaašne
<alyosha> bogdanov:  gledaš?:D
<bogdanov> jah niti ne
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a nis gledu
<bogdanov> kao pred film
<bogdanov> pred sezono
<alyosha> nisem nic gledal danes prvič vidim:D
<alyosha> itak je ze original serija bla smešna ful:D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> jebemga kako lahko pridem u svoj ftp account brez gesla:DD
<alyosha> čisto sem pozabu
<alyosha> pizda tej 30 rock so tudi strgani ne
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> jo a mi kdo pove razliko med mathlab in mathematico
<christooss_> cko na hitro
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<alyosha> methlab?:D
<bogdanov> a kdo uporabla msi plosco
<christooss_> alyosha jup
<CrazyLemon> kok vem sta oba matematična programa...kaj več pa ne bi vedu :)
<CrazyLemon> sam sm pa uporabljal mathematico :)
<christooss__> pizda lotevam se enga fizikalnega problema
<christooss__> pa je kr jeba k matematke pa fizke ne obvladam dost
<christooss__> :(
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-03
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se ga pa lotevaš pol :D
<christooss__> k me zanima
<christooss__> odgovor
<CrazyLemon> a je znan problem?
<CrazyLemon> če je prašaj wolframalpha :)
<christooss__> CrazyLemon ne kot tak
<christooss__> čak ti ga vržem na pastebin
<CrazyLemon> k :)
<christooss__> http://pastebin.com/LbGcb6jS
<christooss__> par mailov korespondence je blo vendar je večina stvari notr
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> torej te zanima višina
<christooss__> ja
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv problem
<christooss__> ni tolk preprosta k se na prvo žogo sliš
<christooss__> rabil bi pa predvsem well educated guess :)
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> lejga mudela ajvana
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> kvaj zdj crazy
<bogdanov> a bo
<CrazyLemon> veš da :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> aj kj novga
<bogdanov> za sposodt
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> si gledu fair game?
 * CrazyLemon lih gleda
<bogdanov> nism se
<bogdanov> kva paje to
<bogdanov> akcija?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> akcija/drama
<CrazyLemon> neki vmes
<CrazyLemon> huda bjonda not
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss__> kera? :)
<CrazyLemon> !google fair game
<Seniorita> Fair Game (2010) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0977855/
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kvaj to na foro
<CrazyLemon> naomi watts
<CrazyLemon> :D
<christooss__> jup jup
<bogdanov> k od gorga klunija
<christooss__> ona je pa res kr huda
<christooss__> se že louda
<CrazyLemon> milfica taprava :))
<christooss__> a pa je kul film
<CrazyLemon> kr kul..gre se pravzaprav o vojni v iraku
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne vem o keri fori od zorza klunija govoris :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> pozab
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zakaj si tak? :(
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> zato
<bogdanov> k so msi
<bogdanov> sux plate
<bogdanov> keste
<bogdanov> usi
<bogdanov> :>
<christooss__> gledamo scene
<christooss__> filme
<christooss__> ipd
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Mednarodni-Nogomet/Reprezentanca/Srbija/Novica/Nekateri-so-se-pogodili.aspx
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita> Nekateri so se pogodili - Novica - Nogomania
<bogdanov> a rabs kdo
<bogdanov> 4x 478 socket plate
<bogdanov> ene delajo tko tko pr ksnih kondije za zamenat
<bogdanov> pa 1x 462 kondiji za zamenat
<bogdanov> senkam
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pa ene 5 370socket
<bogdanov> hehe :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Google iskanje s  SSL  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4738/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Google iskanje s  SSL  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4738/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Google iskanje s  SSL  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4738/new/posts/
<napsy> lpp
<bogdanov> lp
<napsy> kako kaj
<bogdanov> ma evo pa tko no
<bogdanov> bo recmo
<bogdanov> ti?
<napsy> meh :)
<napsy> recimo :)
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> nc grem
<bogdanov> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Google iskanje s  SSL  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4738/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Ubuntu 11.04 bo uporabljal jedro 2.6.38  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4714/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Wikileaks  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4619/new/posts/
<yang> dobro jutro radni narode
<yang> jebemti proklik so podrazili za 5 eur zdaj bo stalo 15 na mesec, verjetno se splaca banko zamenjati
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 11.04 bo uporabljal jedro 2.6.38  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4714/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: zvok na Line OUT  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4739/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<yang> hi
<miha> !google dober dan
<Seniorita> Turistična agencija OJLA - počitnice in potovanja - Domov http://www.d-dan.si/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] zapojmo.si: domace karaoke ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4667/new/posts/
<sasa84> juhu
<Tadej> jutro :P
<sasa84> oj Tadej ;)
<Tadej> oj
<miha> je kdo tu
<miha> sm upgrejdu debian, pa zdj apache pravi
<miha>  SoftException in Application.cpp:350: UID of script "/var/www/ubuntu/index.php" is smaller than min_uid
<miha> sm spreminju min_uid http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=50780
<miha> pa nč ne pomaga :)
<Seniorita> Debian User Forums &bull; View topic - suPHP for Apache - multi-user PHP web hosting made easy
<yang> miha kak upgrade si pa izvajal
<miha> spremenil iz stable na unstable
<miha> ker rabim unstable kernel
<miha> ni mi pa blo glih vse treba spremenit, doh
<miha> [Thu Feb 03 12:24:10 2011] [error] [client 193.95.248.123] SecurityException in Application.cpp:496: Handler not found in configuration
<miha> [Thu Feb 03 12:24:10 2011] [error] [client 193.95.248.123] Caused by KeyNotFoundException in Configuration.cpp:234: Handler "x-httpd-php" not found
<miha> [Thu Feb 03 12:24:10 2011] [error] [client 193.95.248.123] Premature end of script headers: index.php
<miha> tole me zdj jebe
<miha> :)
<miha> verjetno bi moral nov config od apache2 uporabit
<yang> uhm si zamenjal sorse
<miha> lahk to zdj naredim? :)
<miha> dpkg-reconfigure ne naredi nc
<yang> pri deb posodobitvi najprej zamenas sorse pol update pol upgrade ce si to zajebal ni poti nazaj
<miha> ja razumem :)
<miha> sj vse dela, razn apache
<miha> pa zih se da to zrihtat
<yang> al si ti samo apache deb vzel iz unstable
<yang> ja kaj pa uporabljas unstable, ta je narjen tako da se kvari
<yang> probaj dobit resitev preko foruma
<miha> eh brezveze, sj bo na nov instalacija pa bo
<yang> drugic raje probaj testing squeeze
<yang> tisto dost v redu deluje
<yang> ce si debian uporabnik irc.oftc.net #debian.si
<miha> wov zrihtu :)
<miha> lol
<miha> 10 random copy paste iz googla dela :)
<miha> http://triton.gfd.si/
<Seniorita> Triton
<miha> micken se config spremenil, jst pa N dal
<miha> google zakon
<miha> :)
<miha> dobro, zdj pa da vidim, ce se unstable kernel ne sesuje :)
<miha> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=516374 zarad tega
<Seniorita> #516374 - INFO: task * blocked for more than 120 seconds. in numerous non-SCHED_IDLE workloads - Debian Bug report logs
<miha> sm sel na unstable..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mulc: Ubuntu kot router  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/415/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu one mi ne poveže z PC-jom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4736/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a je ta sarkastičen al se men sam zdi?
<Jorky> Helou
<Jorky> a mogoče kdo uporablja bitlbee?
<sasa84> oj Jorky ;)
<Jorky> o sasa:)
<Jorky> dobr dan
<sasa84> :)
<Jorky> kako si kej?
<sasa84> končno se poznava haha :)
<Jorky> ja :D
<sasa84> ma v redu sem, hvala
<sasa84> ti?
<Jorky> moment. brb
<Jorky> gre
<sasa84> oki :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam zdi se ti... mogoče je kej podobnga kt lolsi :P
<miha> sasa84:  dan!
<sasa84> oj miha :)
<miha> :)
<Jorky> back
<Jorky> kaj kej dogaja?
<sasa84> re ;)
<sasa84> ej, ma bo bo ;)
<Jorky> sonček je in ti si skuštrana hahahaha
<sasa84> ne boš verjel...mal sem kitaro prjela v roke :)
<christooss__> jo jo
<christooss__> sasa84 bravo kitara je zakon
<Jorky> nice
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> zdej lahko kej lepega zaigraš
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> bahovo 9 simfonijo hahahha
<christooss__> sasa84 evo en kul komad :) za na kitaro
<christooss__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4XvEFc-wWw&feature=player_embedded
<sasa84> Jorky, nisem skuštrana... sem bla prej pod tušem :P
<andrejz> kako lahko kitaro igraš, če te pa glava boli, saša?
<sasa84> sej bom raj tih, če vam povem kter komad me je prpravu do tega ;)
<sasa84> andrejz, zdej sem kul ;)
<sasa84> beethoven...ampak ne hvala :P
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> od ludwiga sem se 1x spravla sam začetek mesečeve sonate :P
<andrejz> čak pol ti resno muzko špilaš?
<andrejz> al mal akorde brenkaš?
<sasa84> christooss__, hudoooo
<sasa84> andrejz, kaj je zate resno? :P
<sasa84> ne, nism resna ;)
<christooss__> sasa84 pol je pa Å¡e tole z enmu frendam nardita
<christooss__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WD3DncRK3c&feature=related
<christooss__> marko-_- bo zih znal
<andrejz> @saša84: mene zanima a dejansko po notah špilaš al akordih
<sasa84> ne znam not brat...nism nikol hodila v glasbeno
<sasa84> če je kej tazga, uporablam tableture
<sasa84> tablature
<sasa84> potem pa morš sam zgruntat ritem ipd ;)
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> sasa je iznajdljiva
<sasa84> oja ;)
<christooss__> sej to je normalni proces samo učenja kitare
<christooss__> jebeš note
<sasa84> christooss__, ti si naš :P
<christooss__> k note same ti nič ne povejo, če ne obvladaš teorije
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> jaz se zgovarjam an to, d tud paul mccartney ni mel pojma o notah, k je napisu svoje najbolš komade ;)
<sasa84> mogoče še kej bo z mene :P
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> beatle sasa
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> BS
<Jorky> lol
<sasa84> lol...sam lase morm met mal dalše... sicer so pa mel na začetku tud luškane kratke frizurce, k so bli še pridni fantje :P
<christooss__> sasa84 sej zato majo pa beatli gadno musko :) /sarcasm off
<sasa84> beatli so zakon!
<Jorky> hehe
<christooss__> :)
<Jorky> sasa si pa pust rasti lasje
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> ma ne... ;)
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> senioritaaaa i feel for youuu (justin timberlake style)
<sasa84> :D
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> justin timberlake sucks
<sasa84> v glavnem... zdej je moj prvi načrt ta, d grem za valentinovo na zmenk :P
<sasa84> sam Å¡e kandidata morm najdt
<sasa84> :P
<Jorky> nice
<Jorky> :D
<christooss__> sasa84 sej maš ubuntu.si :)
<sasa84> christooss__, tebe je pa ena sama dobrota... :P
<Tadej> lp
<christooss__> sasa84 valda
<sasa84> oj Tadej
<Jorky> hah lol
<christooss__> večni altruist
<sasa84> lol
<christooss__> Tadej jo
<Tadej> folk rabim en dober HTML editor k ma kak preview zraven
<Tadej> kako smo?
<sasa84> nomen est omen christooss__ ;)
<christooss__> Tadej nvu
<sasa84> Tadej, a kompozer spada med html editorje?
<Tadej> a dela na win?
<christooss__> oz kompozer
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> pa nvu
<Tadej> mam tavelik ekran na win masini :)
<sasa84> nvu zihr dela na win ;)
<Tadej> super
<christooss__> nvu = kompozer zdej ratu
<christooss__> pomoje
<christooss__> al obratno
<Tadej> aha
<sasa84> zto k ga mam jst tam...na uni windows particiji ;)
<sasa84> mhm ;)
<Jorky> ej kako se tale bitlbee usposob
<Jorky> rad bi en irc im na konzoli
<sasa84> kaj pa to je? :)
<sasa84> aa...prbližn štekam kaj bi to blo ;)
<Jorky> to je en irc im messenger na konzoli
<Jorky> pa se ne znam registrirat da bi ga uporablu
<Jorky> sploh nevem kako se do njega pride
<Jorky> čeprav ga mam kao zaštartanga
<sasa84> kje si ga pa dal dol?
<Jorky> v paketih ga mam že v sistemu
<Jorky> sej pomoje ma ubuntu tud
<christooss__> Jorky kaj pa irrsi
<Jorky> tega pa ne poznam
<christooss__> to je mega Å¡pon client
<Jorky> a ma msn podporo tud
<christooss__> aja ti rabš še im
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> vse v enem pa da je na konzoli
<Tadej> moram siuug page mal uredit
<Tadej> pa dat par stvari gor z meetinga...
<Jorky> sasa kaksni fantje so ti pa usec da grez z njim na zmenek za valentinovo? :D
<CrazyLemon> lejga mudela k te vabi na dejt !!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> Jorky, preprosti simpatični fantje... tko, da se da z njimi ful lepo pogovarjat, pohecat...pa da niso eni prepotentneži
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> uf velik srece ti zelim sasa :D
<Jorky> loool
 * christooss__ divguje roke :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne bit lubosumn no :P
<Tadej> sasa84: pol pa mene isces :)
 * christooss__ dviguje roke :)
<sasa84> buahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> da niso prepotentneži...
<Tadej> sasa84: sam sem ze zaseden :P
<christooss__> :)
 * CrazyLemon odpade :(
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, v katerem delu stavka se ne najdeš? :P
<CrazyLemon> hecam se..sploh nisem prepoten :)))))
<Tadej> jaja :)
<Jorky> lol
<christooss__> k si se lih stuširal?
<christooss__> geeki se ne tuširajo
<sasa84> lol
<Jorky> loool
<CrazyLemon> ne lih..12ur nazaj..ampak ja :D
<Jorky> hahahahha
<Tadej> sonic shower :)
<Jorky> joj dans vas pa mece
<christooss__> :)
<Jorky> a bo polna luna ?
<Tadej> bo vsaj svetlo ponoc
<miha> !google test
<Tadej> :)
<Jorky> sonic shower hahahahah lol
<sasa84> neee, jst fanta iščem...to ej resn projekt :P
<CrazyLemon> miha failed :D
<christooss__> !google polna luna
<Jorky> sasa kam bi pa Å¡la za valentinovo?
<CrazyLemon> [13:46:39] * Seniorita has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<Tadej> seniorita je na strajku
<Tadej> :)
<sasa84> ne vem... kakšen kino, mejbi kej pojest... letos si želim enga darilca za valentinovo ;)
<Tadej> mater ste zahtevne :)
<Jorky> uu nice
<miha> mhm
 * sasa84 je nasploh neki čudno nežna zadne cajte
<Jorky> jst ti lahko nalepko prnesem hahahhahahaha
<Tadej> lol :)
<sasa84> Tadej, ne, nism noseča :P
<Jorky> loool
<Jorky> hec hec sasa da mi ne bos zamerla
<Tadej> :))
<sasa84> res da sem iz tazga faxa, kjer smo naštudiral, da se je zgodil tud brez...ampak vseen :P
<christooss__> sasa84 toj navadn zmenk
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr izgovarji se..po moje si pa lih noseca pa zdj iščeš enga k bo nasrkal :)))
<sasa84> Jorky, če mi ubuntu nalepko šteješ...šteje kot darilce :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOOOOOOOL
<Jorky> ubuntu nalepko pa Å¡e kej
<Jorky> :D
<Tadej> lol
<sasa84> hahahaha
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: hoces rect da isce potencjalnega krivca :)
<christooss__> Jorky ubuntu naloepko pa Å¡e kej? Å¡e eno ubuntu nalepko?
<christooss__> :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej tako :D   sam to prikriva z "letos si želim enga darilca" :)))
<sasa84> ena bo oranžn logo an beli podlagi, druga pa obratno ;)
<Tadej> :))
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> ne ne
<Jorky> bo Å¡e kako drugo darilce zraven
<sasa84> g33ks, oh behave!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ne... lohk pa valentinovo dobim "uno" darilce ;)
<Jorky> ????
<CrazyLemon> no no! no cyber sex on public chat!
<Jorky> aja
<sasa84> al vam pravm d so mi hormoni podivjal... mam filing k da se mi biološka ura izteka :P
<Jorky> loool
<CrazyLemon> za "uno" se zmeni na pvt
<Jorky> blond jst
<Jorky> hahahahahah
<sasa84> hahahaha
<christooss__> CrazyLemon zakaj?
<sasa84> niste resni :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, neki pvt...u resnic pa ful uživaš :P
<christooss__> a si res hardcore klerikalc
<Jorky> ja no nism takoj pomislu na to
<christooss__> pa te moti sex talk
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ ker sm podpisal ubuntu code of conduct ! :))
<sasa84> mislm fantje... če je človk odprtokoden, je odprtokoden povsod :P
<christooss__> sasa84 nice
<Jorky> hahahahah looool
<sasa84> :D
<Jorky> bo na tvojem grobu pisalo: tokrat prvič ležim sama
<Jorky> hahahahahahahaha
<sasa84> buahahahahahaha
<sasa84> hahaha, kok je huda!
<sasa84> :D
<christooss__> vdiš Jorky pa si odpadu ker si preveč potenten :P
<Jorky> vidm da zenske se bl mece ko moske
<christooss__> Jorky not true
<christooss__> isto nas meče
<Jorky> nism potenten ker sem se umil
<Jorky> hahahahaha
<Jorky> no sej lepo da te mece sasa nimam nc proti
<Jorky> :)
<christooss__> sej a si se umil po "tistih" delih
<sasa84> oh... tud med odprtokodnimi ni en za zmenk :P
<Jorky> you'r welcome
<Jorky> nevem
<christooss__> sasa84 jst sm
<Jorky> mene si z odprtokodnostjo mal preveč prestrasla
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> hahahahahaah
<sasa84> christooss__, dej mejl...ti pošlem še nadaljne pogoje :P
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<christooss__> christooss@gmail.com
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<christooss__> ja ne se smejat
<christooss__> je vse zlogirano
<christooss__> :)
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> Jorky, ja nism te hotla prestrašt no... sam sej veš d ženska postane vsa medena, če je tip pošle fotko tko z otrokom v naročju :P
<Jorky> sasa bova midva sla rajs po valentinovem na pijaco
<sasa84> je-ji
<Jorky> ja če pa nisem mel druge
<sasa84> christooss__, a si polnoleten, d me ne bodo kej preganjal? :P
<christooss__> jup
<sasa84> ok...kul :P
<Jorky> je pa res da mam rad otroke
<christooss__> Jorky :)
<christooss__> dobr se to sliš
<Jorky> Å¡e posebaj ko ti nagajajo da si ves zivcen pol
<sasa84> hahahaha
<christooss__> zdej pa tud jst ne bi šel več s tabo na pijačo
<sasa84> christooss__, ni tko mislu... :P
<christooss__> :)
<Jorky> ja kr ti merkej 8 ur nadan necakinjo
<christooss__> sasa84 sej vem
<christooss__> Jorky sej otroci so zakon
<sasa84> Jorky, midva sva made for each other... Å¡e istga mentorja mava :P
<Jorky> so ja
<Jorky> ja res je
<Jorky> soulmates
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> haha :)
<sasa84> christooss__, maš kej izkušenj z otročki?
<sasa84> mislm...tko d jih mal pomirkaš pa tko :P
<Jorky> sam a si ti men zihr dala pravo telefonsko?
<sasa84> čak...pvt ;)
<christooss__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Volkswagen Commercial: The Force
<christooss__> sasa84 ogromno
<christooss__> ene 50 otrok na let mam pod sabo :)
<christooss__> matr sploh nemorm obrnt
<sasa84> kaj si kšn učitelj? :)
<christooss__> da bi dobr zvenel
<christooss__> sasa84 poletni mladinski tabor
<Jorky> uf zakon
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> kaj pa si drugač po poklicu?
<christooss__> gimnazijski maturant :)
<sasa84> jaz tud... ;)
<sasa84> letos bi rada bla še kej več :P
<christooss__> enako
<sasa84> upam, da rata a ne ;)
<sasa84> drugače si na fri-ju?
<sasa84> al na feri-ju ;)
<christooss__> wannabe fri
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> aaa ;)
<christooss__> k že par let sm tam
<christooss__> vendar z manjkom obiskov
<sasa84> sej...da se človk mal navad ;)
 * sasa84 BRB
<christooss__> nič grem kuhat kosilo
<christooss__> bbl
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> christooss__, ti si res za ožent
<christooss__> sasa84 i guess
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> pismo, te bom dodala kr tam med frende na gmailu :P
<sasa84> morm se Å¡e slikat, d bom mela lepo sliko zravn :P
<marko-_-> Tadej, geany
<marko-_-> kompozer je nadaljevanje projekta nvu
<marko-_-> geany pa je ful kul!
<miha> !google test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
 * miha dosal seniorito.. uspesno :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> dobr, d se je nis "losal"
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> wooo oooo
<miha> eh ne...
<miha> :P
 * sasa84 ma dns kylie minogue day :P
<miha> can't get you out of my head? ;)
<alyosha> amm
<alyosha> kako bi vidu katiri local ip-ji so povezani na router?
<marko-_-> christooss__, a še igraš kej openareno
<sasa84> miha, med drugim ja :P
<marko-_-> invaders must die + CTF al pa instagib = instant win
<t3ch> petek jeeeee za mene
<t3ch> wiii
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> oj t3ch
<t3ch> alyosha kaj mas linux za router al router kot router
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> seos deklica
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> router kot router
<miha> na mojem linksys+tomato je to lepo izpisan
<miha> če želiš pogledat
<alyosha> netgear
<alyosha> in bi rad vidu katiri IPji so gor connectani
<alyosha> lolo
<alyosha> lol
<t3ch> ja pomoje je en knof pa ti izpise.. sem mel vcasih neki levelone router pa to zaj ze staro ko srot pa je melo izpis ipjov ki so povezani nanj
<alyosha> sem najdu jz mam tudi:p
<t3ch> knofek najdi
<alyosha> attached devices
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> gut gut
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> pizda sem hud:D
<t3ch> pravi hacker
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> lol:D
<alyosha> in kaj zdj če bi rad nekomu onemogoču use
<alyosha> dam samo tam
<CrazyLemon> tip je res hud..obvlada svoj router :))
<alyosha> block porte
<alyosha> od 1-konca
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  pst
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
 * CrazyLemon bows to the almighty alyosha 
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sem ugotovu da najbolše da blokiram use na uni pc
<alyosha> in bo mir:D
<alyosha> in Å¡e mu nebo jasno zakaj ne dela
<alyosha> naj se čudi:D
<sasa84> alyosha, učenec moj ;)
<alyosha> oo sasa84 :D
<alyosha> kaj me boš danes naučila:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> uf, ene 2 ur nazaj sem mela ene čudne...
<sasa84> dons mava lohk drugačno lekcijo ;)
 * sasa84 pomežikne
<sasa84> :D
 * alyosha pomezikne nazaj:D
<sasa84> loooool
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ne preveč mižikat da se oko ne zatakne
<sasa84> uf...ne bom ;)
<alyosha> no pol kaj bo današna lekcija?:D
<sasa84> khm... morva na pvt :P
<sasa84> drugač bova CrazyLemon pohujšala :P
 * CrazyLemon vzame injekcijo z inzulinom kot preventivni ukrep za sladkorno k jo bo dobu od tega swwwwweeeetkanga pogovora 
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :))))
<sasa84> ej, a je dons kšna luna?
<CrazyLemon> najmanj ena!!
<sasa84> pa Å¡e planeti so narobe postavleni...zihr
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> je ja
<alyosha> učiraj in danes
<alyosha> ker je nono mogu na uso silo posadit česen in čebulo:DD
<alyosha> sem mogu pomagat
<sasa84> buahahahahahahaha
<alyosha> sem bil cew farmer danes:D
<sasa84> alyosha, še en za ožent
<sasa84> christooss__, kuha, ti maš vrt... pišuka
<marko-_-> a ma kdo doma ps3
<sasa84> marko-_-, zdj mamo ženitne oglase...mal počak :P
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<sasa84> :))
<alyosha> kaj misliš da jaz ne kuham:p
<sasa84> opa
<alyosha> nimamo PS ker PS smrdi:p
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> nintendow wiiiiiii
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> jst mam doma wii
<alyosha> pravilno
<sasa84> jst nimam pa nč
<sasa84> :\
<marko-_-> tako kot game cube, 64, snes, nes
<marko-_-> :>
<alyosha> maja no
<alyosha> sj mš na wiiju use to:D
<alyosha> samo joistike kupiš
<marko-_-> kupil si bom ps3
<alyosha> mah...mene ne prepriča
<CrazyLemon> s kinectom ali brez ?
<alyosha> zaradi grafike res ne mislim tolko denarja dajat
<marko-_-> raje si kupim ps3 čeprav nisem gamer
<alyosha> ps3 z kineticom?:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> glede na to da na leto igram 2-3 igri
<marko-_-> se mi še vedno splača bolj ps3
<CrazyLemon> ja alyosha ? :D
<marko-_-> za 200€ dobiš nov ps3
<marko-_-> pa glede na to da je bluray predvajalnik
<alyosha> xbox z kineticom
<marko-_-> je to dobra kupčija
<alyosha> ps3 z unimi smešnimi joistiki
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> xbox pa je zvarek kapitalizma:)
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon  :D
<CrazyLemon> hmm..pa res..microsoft naredu kinect
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> se vidi da nism gamer :(
<sasa84> ccc
<alyosha> hehe ti ti ti:DD
<alyosha> kinetik zna bit tudi ql ne
<sasa84> se spoznaš pa na češplje
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> usaj na videih je zgledal
<alyosha> haahaha
 * sasa84 ni nč rekla
<marko-_-> no, debata teče o tem da za 200-250€ dobiš high end gamersko konzolo + bluray (in vse ostale pizdarije) player
<marko-_-> kar je dobra kupčija
<marko-_-> pa še linux lahko instaliraš!
<marko-_-> tako da me je ps3 prepričal
<alyosha> ja to je ql ja ker ma bluray
<alyosha> samo itak nimam snemalnika bluray
<alyosha> tako da s5 nič od tega:D
<marko-_-> ?
<marko-_-> preko usbja gledaš:)
<marko-_-> sej ma usb vhod
<marko-_-> pa daš film na usb iz pcja
<alyosha> ma je ql to?
<marko-_-> itak
<marko-_-> nobenih pritožb ni
<alyosha> ee
<marko-_-> sem gledal pri kolegu večkrat tako tudi
<alyosha> si softmodal wii?
<marko-_-> ne
<alyosha> jz moram pa se mi neda lotit
<marko-_-> jaz sem pripravljen si kupiti ps3
<marko-_-> samo zaradi assassin's creed 3
<marko-_-> ki pride septembra
<marko-_-> :)
<alyosha> ker pol si ču da lahko priklopis usb disk in daš gor samo iso fajle
<marko-_-> vem ja
<alyosha> very usefull:D
<alyosha> samo se mi neda pow ure časa uzet za ga softmodat:D
<marko-_-> men tudi ne
<marko-_-> mah wii je itak sranje v primerjavi z ps3-jom, samo jaz sem nintendo fan že od malega
<marko-_-> in pač, kupil sem si ga
<alyosha> ma ne ne
<alyosha> nič sranje
<marko-_-> mario, metroid, super smash bros., zelda
<alyosha> samo grafika je kar je
<marko-_-> to je to za kaj se ga splača met
<marko-_-> ostalo pa tbh res ne
<alyosha> ampak jebeš grafiko
<marko-_-> sej se ne gre za grafiko
<marko-_-> če so igrice bedne lol
<alyosha> ma tko kaj
<alyosha> delno do pretežno:D
<alyosha> una mi je bla huda
<alyosha> resident evil
<alyosha> vlekla se je za popizdit
<marko-_-> če maš katero koli nintento konzolo
<marko-_-> moreš igrat zeldo
<alyosha> jaja
<alyosha> sem se lotu
<marko-_-> zelda, metroid in mario
<alyosha> samo nimam časa obrnit:D
<marko-_-> to so tri igrice katere so naredile nintendo
<marko-_-> to kaj je:)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ewo mali se že čudi zakaj internet ne dela:D
<alyosha> ful ga muči kjer je connectano ampak ne dela:D
<alyosha> i'm so happi:DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha boš vidu ko te zatoži mami !
<alyosha> kako se tega prej nisem spomnu:DD
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> ma ja
<alyosha> jaz nevem nič:D
<sasa84> alyosha, kaj pa si mel probleme?
<sasa84> :)
<alyosha> pol bojo tošiča klicali da pride popravit:DD
<alyosha> oz. on bo prvo klical na t2 kao
<alyosha> usem dela samo meni ne :((:DDD
<CrazyLemon> samo na glas rečeš "dej če si nonstop pobiral porniče in se sploh ni dalo it na internet"
<CrazyLemon> pa bo mali takoj tiho
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> sasa84:  mali brat od punce je kreten in mi smeti linijo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa sem mu blokiral use porte na routerju:D
<alyosha> hahahah
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> ma itak bo rekla stara njegova da ne
<alyosha> da ni res
<alyosha> da on jepriden
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kako sem vesel zdj
<alyosha> praw uno ful
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> častim drink usem:D
<sasa84> čak aljoša no, to je tvoja bodoča žlahta...mal mu lohk pogledaš skoz prste :P
<alyosha> sasa84:  ma ja..jebeš tašno zlahto smotano
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> usi so ql
<sasa84> ma zarad punce bi res lohk dal popust :P
<alyosha> samo ta mali je cepec res
<alyosha> ma on ma poust ze da ga putim zivet:D
<alyosha> da nebi blo nje bi on danes peš šow u šolo in iz šole:D
<CrazyLemon> v šolo ga voziš????
<alyosha> ma ta teden
<alyosha> ker ni njobenega doma
<alyosha> in bogi ne mora it sam
<alyosha> je premajhen Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj nima avtobusa ???
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> ti pravim
<CrazyLemon> kje si ti sploh zdej? markovec?
<alyosha> Å¡alara
<alyosha> on ma na markovcu Å¡olo
<alyosha> ma pep bi ga steraw
<CrazyLemon> Å¡alara kje? stara ?
<alyosha> samo mamica njegova nemora pustit otročička samega da gre u solo
<alyosha> lahko mu kdo nardi kaj
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> nen e tu pri biomotelu
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ni lih da je tko daleč no:D
<alyosha> 3min pa sem u stari Å¡alari:D
<alyosha> ma nmj wes kasne dela zdj tam ki mu ni jasno:DD
<alyosha> samo čakam dana t2 kliče moram snemat.D
<alyosha> ki se bo zjokaw skoraj:D
<alyosha> jebo ga runescape mona
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<alyosha> omg danes sem prvič pozabu doma telefon
<alyosha> in uno
<alyosha> peljem psa
<alyosha> in dol na cesti
<alyosha> tu pri biomotelu
<alyosha> nek stari
<alyosha> stoji sredi ceste
<alyosha> roke u zrak
<alyosha> in skače neki
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> in jaz brez tel. da bi snemaw mona:D
<alyosha> tip skakaw pred awte
<alyosha> uni noreli niso mogli mimo:D
<alyosha> in klice tu sosed pandurje da ga pridejo iskat in tip ko da je vedu stari lih preden so prisli
<alyosha> uno eno minnuto prej tip zginu:D
<CrazyLemon> lol..a tam pri petrolu ?
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip skakaw neki metaw stvari potleh kar je mew
<alyosha> ma hud tip:D
<CrazyLemon> sej ..tam ste sami neki čudni :D
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<alyosha> ta je nek priseljenec bolj:D
<christooss__> jo vsi
<alyosha> hellow
<christooss__> rabim enga sponzorja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> jo krajstOS
<alyosha> usi mi rabimo sponzorje:D
<christooss__> kšne 3000€ cca
<CrazyLemon> samo 3??
<christooss__> probably dobi naznaj
<CrazyLemon> to je Å¡e dobro :D
<alyosha> pff to ti CrazyLemon  posodi
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> valda..čaki da odprem denarnico z drobižem
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> jaz bi rabu en job mona:D
<alyosha> ma kdo kaj?
<CrazyLemon> recesija je človek :D
<alyosha> stari enkrat je bil nekje oglas
<alyosha> Za pare nardim use samo da je legalno
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> neki u tem stilu
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> hmalu bom tui jaz daw tašen oglas:D
<alyosha> pol me lahko kupiš sasa84  :p
<alyosha> ti bom kuhal pa na vrtu delal:D
<sasa84> sam punco maš...ne vem no, naum na drug vrt skakala :P
<alyosha> ja ma punca je rekla za dobre pare me posodi:DD
<sasa84> CrazyLemon me pa ne Å¡ljivi
<sasa84> bogdanov spet po svoje
<sasa84> mogoče christooss__ ... on bi bil...s tem kuhanjem me je čist očaru :P
<alyosha> ah CrazyLemon  se samo gre hard 2 get:D
<sasa84> zihr je pa en tak softič :P
<sasa84> a on kuha? :P
<t3ch> da se neoš v marijo spremenila
<sasa84> t3ch? :)
<alyosha> veš da nebi vedu:D
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> bo treba raziskat :P
<t3ch> ce os marija se os dobla froca ne da bi vedla kdaj, od koga, kak sploh to nastane
<CrazyLemon> sej je prej reku christos da kuha
<t3ch> pa ga os ze guncala
<t3ch> tak je z jezusom
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> oz. kdo je sploh mariji froca nareo
<alyosha> hahahhaha:D
<alyosha> od boga poslan
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> t3ch, pr verouku te pa ni blo :P
<t3ch> aja jezus je froc od marije
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> samo ta cirkev res
<t3ch> eh to nas napizdujejo ze 2k let da bi dobli oblast nad folkom
<hrga> pomoje se je Borat teleportiro nazaj v cas
<alyosha> kašne pravljice so tvezli folku in to folk verjame
<t3ch> kdo bo k verouko hodo ce so same lazi
<sasa84> hrga, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<alyosha> t3ch:  ne da bi dobili...jo majo ze 2k let
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> bad
<alyosha> ugalvnem praw bad ja
<sasa84> borat buahahaha
<alyosha> cirkev je itak najvecji nateg u zgodovini clovestva
<alyosha> tonebom nikoli pozabu
<alyosha> ko sem delal u turizmu
<alyosha> in dobimo račun
<alyosha> iz bleda
<alyosha> Cerkev sv. Petra d.o.o
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> to una na otoku:D
<t3ch> ka so zupniki sli na dopust al kaj si to delo
<alyosha> haha ne ne
<alyosha> turisticna agencija
<alyosha> turisti Å¡li na bled
<alyosha> in del izleta je obisk cirkve
<alyosha> na otoku
<t3ch> aja da lah k njim prijes polejat
<t3ch> fak
<alyosha> in oni ti pol pošljejo račun
<t3ch> rajsi grem picke lejat kak plesejo pa se slacijo
<alyosha> in račun izstavljen iz firme
<alyosha> ccirkev sv. petra d.o.o.
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> davčni zavezanci in use:D
<alyosha> grave
<alyosha> nemoraš
<alyosha> tipi majo d.o.o. mona
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> se jas se bom raztroso tak da neo cerkva nic dobla
<alyosha> sj sem reku da zdj ko ni dela
<t3ch> se om kr sam skuro
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zdj ko ni dela bi mogu zgradit eno cirkvico
<alyosha> oblečem se u dohovnika
<t3ch> :):)
<alyosha> in mi bo mega
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 2x na dan maša
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> pa os mrcedeza vozo cez 1 mesec
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> bentleya:D
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> tipi so 100% lastnik t2
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> zato mam jas 50€ na mesec narocnine
<alyosha> hahahah:D
<t3ch> kr rabijo zupniki za... nove rjuhe al ka te ves ke
<t3ch> gume zimske
<alyosha> :DDD
<alyosha> zadnjic lih sem neki gledal
<alyosha> u italiji
<alyosha> 70% mislim da
<alyosha> duhovnikov ma otroke:D
<alyosha> ki majo njihov priimek
<alyosha> in use
<alyosha> a nesmejo met kao
<alyosha> nima zene nima nic
<t3ch> ya samo ni katoliška cerkev vrjetno
<alyosha> to uno fora ko pri mariji:D
<t3ch> aja
<alyosha> Rimokatoliška!
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> samo tko kao
<alyosha> sj ni res
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> vse je duh nategno
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> al pa se spownete ki so pred par leti
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> u italiji  neki cirfkvi
<alyosha> snemali porniče.D
<alyosha> duhovniki
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> pa vrjetno z mladoletnimi ne :)
<alyosha> ja kako pa
<alyosha> :d
<t3ch> :]
<alyosha> fantki predvsem
<alyosha> hudi so hudi res
<t3ch> 4 fantki na eno pingvinko
<t3ch> akcija
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> snemamo
<t3ch> ajde sasa85 pa alyosha
<t3ch> 84 evn
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> 94 min cistih pornicov..
<alyosha> ah nee
<alyosha> ni sasa84  tašna:d
<t3ch> delimo 50% za mene 25 % pa za vsakega od aju
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> kaj zdj 4 al 85:D
<t3ch> eh
<t3ch> vsaka je taka
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> vsaka ma tica rada
<alyosha> gledam kjeje novica od une cirkve
<alyosha> in tu vidim
<alyosha> u krškem
<alyosha> policisti snemali porniče
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> evo mene ;)
<alyosha> zdj 2 tedna stara novica:D
<sasa84> kaj bomo snemal? :P
<sasa84> vi se kr zmente...jaz grem pa na kosilo :P
<t3ch> sasa mi smo ze zrežirali en filmcek ko ga lah posnameta
<t3ch> ja
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ok
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> http://starislowwwenia.enaa.com/prikaziCL.asp?ClID=43578
<alyosha> ma kašne:D
<Seniorita> Policisti v Kr�kem naj bi snemali doma�e porni�e
<t3ch> sasa ti sam prijes do pojsle neke pospravljas.. nekdo pozvoni.. pride mojster alyosha popravlat vodovod
<t3ch> evo ti film
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> loooool
<t3ch> ko jih jebe
<alyosha> tipi so dol na postaji u uni sobici jih snemali:D
<t3ch> lah se sami snemajo kak porivajo slone pa se nei zmeno za prasce
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> fak
<t3ch> obesit enega za drugim za eno jajco
<alyosha> to uno če nočeš bit 48h u priporu boš dala:D
<t3ch> mogoce ojo visji glas dobli
<t3ch> ko fredy
<alyosha> hahahahaha
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> smrdljivci plavi
<t3ch> itak
<alyosha> kill em all:D
<alyosha> pizda smo se menli enkrat ne
<alyosha> samo noben ni za trik
<alyosha> da bi jih za painball pištolami napadli
<alyosha> mislim tko
<t3ch> zrihtaj si drugi ip ce os se take dalje piso
<alyosha> od daleč
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> da nebi vidli
<alyosha> da jim nebi blo jasno
<alyosha> ma ko jih jebe
<alyosha> lahko mi pridejo na vrata
<alyosha> zdj sem čist:D
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> ne moze mi niko ništa:D
<alyosha> se 2 tedna pa Å¡e strokovni lahko dajo
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> pol jih pa tožim za nadlegovanje ker nebojo nič najdli
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> cigosi grdi
<t3ch> to so slovenci
<t3ch> se huje
<alyosha> samo itak tu gor ni policije 100%
<t3ch> ne sam snifajo lah neki podatke
<t3ch> ce ne pa oni pa kdo drug
<alyosha> 1. ne znajo uporalbjat linux
<alyosha> 2. ne vejo kajto sploh je
<alyosha> ja to je problem
<t3ch> pa to delajo drug
<t3ch> i
<alyosha> ker je folk Å¡pijun
<t3ch> mogoce pesi njihovi
<alyosha> smradovi Å¡pijunski
<t3ch> ko majo solo
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> hahahahha
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> sedi!
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> :DDD
<alyosha> pa se usedejo usi policaji:D
<t3ch> :]
<alyosha> oo ja
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ve on ma 2 soseda
<alyosha> on je sigurno Å¡pijun:D
<alyosha> tko da pazte se ga!
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> pa vsaki drugi slovenec je zahrbtna picka
<t3ch> vsaki bi te izdal
<t3ch> tak da
<t3ch> pazi
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> ja no samo pol ni tko hudo
<alyosha> glede na to da usak drugi ni slovenc:D
<t3ch> :]
<alyosha> smo ze na usak 4i:DD
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> samo itak tu gor ni policije 100%
<CrazyLemon> ne rabijo bit tu gor :D
<CrazyLemon> samo grejo na irclogs.ubuntu.com
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ma kaj bojo oni gledali no
<t3ch> :]
<alyosha> to je samo u filmih
<t3ch> eh samo v google vpises
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa na triton.gfd.si
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> nimajo oni pojma
<alyosha> tudi to kao
<t3ch> ce ma google loge vsaki dan updejtane
<alyosha> folk paranoji
<alyosha> mi poslušajo ovo ono
<t3ch> od tega kanala
<alyosha> snaja se njim ne
<alyosha> sanja
<CrazyLemon> glej kaj so vse delali z unim sodnikom
<alyosha> to je use samo paranoja
<CrazyLemon> tip sploh ni vedu kaj mu vse delajo :)
<alyosha> kaj so delali?
<t3ch> to zato kr je loy
<t3ch> loj
<t3ch> pa ne ve ka je sedanjost
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> vse možne "prikrite" nadzore so uporabli :)
<alyosha> ja ma so meli nek razlog
<alyosha> stekas
<t3ch> ce so leta 1950 delali klone pa mi to ne vemo te tak nic ne vemo
<alyosha> so vedli je nekdo prijavu
<alyosha> če noben ne prijavi oni pojmanimajo
<alyosha> cigani eni nic nebi mogli brez Å¡pijunov
<alyosha> to je problem
<alyosha> Å¡pijuni grdi
<t3ch> grduni
<alyosha> use na goli otok
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahahah
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> itak cel svet je narobe svet
<alyosha> najbolj narobe smo pa mi ker se pustimo
<alyosha> ampak kaj češ
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> joooj kako je dober tiramisu:D
<alyosha> bo kdo?
<t3ch> ya pa folka ne mors spametovat tak hitro kot bi ga blo treba da bi se sploh kaj spremenilo... prej te vstrelijo ko krambergera ko je to probavo
<alyosha> pošljem po dcc
<t3ch> tak da bolse da remo v dzunglo nekam spat pa jest pa je to to
<alyosha> ja to je problem ja..
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> ja sj
<alyosha> malo manjka da se odselim u planine
<alyosha> pa se grem heidi
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> mhm jodlarijuhu
<alyosha> hahha
<t3ch> ze odmeva
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> odnesem s sabo par semen malo krompirja
<alyosha> posadim si use
<alyosha> in ne rabim nobenega
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> itak
<alyosha> samo optiko naj mi potegnejo gor
<alyosha> :DDD
<miha> odvadite se pricakovati krkol od drzave. kopicite svoje evre in znjimi pocnite vse kar mislite dobrega storiti.
<t3ch> :)
<miha> ane
<miha> jebes socializem, to nikol ne deluje
<t3ch> eh jas ne raim eurov
<t3ch> rem tja kjer ni dnarja
<t3ch> mejte vi to
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> :D
<miha> boste probal mojo android aplikacijo?
<alyosha> blagovna menjava
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> miha:  bomo
<alyosha> samo če podpira 1,6:p
<t3ch> uu pircic mam v hladilniku
<t3ch> juu
<t3ch> hu
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> vidiš ti:D
<miha> alyosha: probu nism, v principu bi pa lahk ane
<alyosha> dj link pa bomo tkoj povedali:D
<miha> http://www.wolfey.si/novice.apk
<alyosha> mm samo da najdem kje je tel.:D
<miha> to je se hud delovna verzija... tak da
<alyosha> standard...letim na njemu:D
<miha> ne se ustrasit :D
<alyosha> n3bomo:D
<miha> pa priporocam da to na wlan delate
<miha> ne na gprs
<miha> :D
<miha> tak pac
<miha> :D
<alyosha> nimamo gprs:p
<alyosha> no money no foney:D
<miha> hehe
<miha> jst tud izklopim to
<alyosha> jz mam na kartice:pp
<alyosha> in Å¡e to promo kartice z nalozenimi minutami in smsjiL:D
<CrazyLemon> men pa laufa 24/7 pa ni nevem kok prometa :)
<alyosha> ma jaz ko sem mel narocninu tudi
<alyosha> 24/7 pa nisem naredu 100mb na mesec
<CrazyLemon> js v povprečju 20mb :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: ti tud probi
<miha> :D
<miha> nazadnje sm mel bug, sm sam dosal server
<CrazyLemon> miha a si prepričan?
<miha> ja CrazyLemon
<miha> sj je testni server
<CrazyLemon> ker veš da bom skritiziral :)
<miha> lahk rebootamo :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: ti kr
<miha> sprejemam predloge v bistvu
<miha> prvo orientacija zaslona.. pol dalje
<alyosha> aha
<alyosha> mi bos klice posnel
<alyosha> ti ti
<alyosha> :DD
<miha> alyosha: ne
<miha> v bistvu sam internet uporablam trenutn
<miha> sam ne vem kak se tist izklop
<alyosha> kaj ne moram acceptat da phonerecord mi bos snemal:D
<miha> lol
<miha> ja nism nc posebi zahtevu tega
<miha> to je default
<alyosha> :D
<miha> ne vem kak se izklopi
<alyosha> no frks
<miha> zahtevam internet
<alyosha> odpiramo
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> slabo kaze na tattoo 1.6
<alyosha> ooo
<alyosha> neki bo:D
<miha> ja no
<miha> kak mega podatkov potegne
<miha> na zacetku
<miha> nism se boljs potuhtu :D
<miha> prej sm probal 40 feedov naenkrat osvezit
<CrazyLemon> uh...mega podatkov
<miha> server je zamrznu :D
<CrazyLemon> to je no good :D
<alyosha> hmmhmm
<alyosha> malo počasno je ja
<alyosha> ker je preveč podatkov
<alyosha> čena pa kr uredu
<alyosha> me like
<miha> no sj to popravlam
<alyosha> čene je ql
<alyosha> dela use
<miha> stos je ko mam 3 vrste feedov. vse.. je zlo velik naenkrat... dnevni mediji, to pac mal manj, pa taki ko vsake tolk objavjo
<miha> in se nism cist natuhtu kako bi se prilagodil avtomatsko :)
<miha> poskusam
<CrazyLemon> no najprej dej en loading bar za ta mega podatkov..če ne je black screen in folk bo mislu da ni nič od aplikacije in bo zapru :D
<miha> mal po casu
<miha> mal po stevilu
<alyosha> ja to je pametnoja
<alyosha> ker jaz sem mislu da ne dela:D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..tole je too much vsega not :)..js tega ne bi dal po defaultu da ti vse prikaže :)
<alyosha> zadnjo uro mogoče
<sasa84> evo mene
<alyosha> bi blo bolše
<alyosha> sasa84:  oleee:D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> jaz bom šla mal ležat...nek se čudno počutm... d ni spet kšn prehlad
<alyosha> miha:  pazi se CrazyLemon  ker on ti bo use skritiziral:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sasa84:  a temu se zdj prehlad reče?:D ko se celo noč pije:D
<sasa84> alyosha, dj mej mal sočutja no :P
<alyosha> to res manjka ta loading bar
<alyosha> ker ne veš al je naloadalo pa ni nič
<alyosha> al ni naloadalo
<alyosha> al kaj mu dogaja
<CrazyLemon> miha js bi ti svetoval da narediš kategorije in nato nardiš zgoraj en menu v smislu [zabava][dogajanja][politika] etc     in nato ob kliku na ta menu se odpre možne novice k spadajo v to
<CrazyLemon> ker tko v bistvu moraš nonstop scrollat
<t3ch> miha: za androida programiras v javi ?
<miha> t3ch: j
<miha> ja
<t3ch> kul
<CrazyLemon> KISS :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: kako pa naj z AI uvrstim? ne locijo vsi lepo v virih tega
<miha> mi napises par 100 kljucnih besed za naslove? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne ločiš z AI..ločiš na roke..sej se ne dodajo sami viri z AI ali pač ?
<alyosha> ja to po kategorijah je ql..samo je tudi tko uredu da je po straneh iz kje je novica
<miha> ne dajo vsi po kategorijah feedov
<alyosha> mene naprimer novice iz 24h ne zanimajo
<alyosha> ker tisto niso novice ampak reklama neka da dobijo čimveč klikov
<alyosha> čene pa veryql to miha
<sasa84> jaz grem mal pančkat :P
<alyosha> sasa84:  ja ni druge:D lahko noč
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa manj pit drugiČ:D
<t3ch> lepo spi
<sasa84> noč...
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> sem pač mal prehlajena no :P
<alyosha> miha:  kaj pol če bom rabu eno tašno podobno ko ta aplikacijo boš naredu? za bizniz seveda
<t3ch> <masc> your scripts need animal sacrifice to work?
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> lih sem Å¡tudiral kje bom najdu enega takega:D
<CrazyLemon> pa js bi recimo če bi neki takega delal in da je tko ogromno podatkov bi nekam shranu zadnje podatke..tko da se naslednjič aplikacija takoj zažene in ponudi osvežitev podatkov..ker tole nonstop čakanje ni cool...in ne zanima vseh 24ur kot pravi alyosha..tko da ni potrebe po nalaganju teh virov
<t3ch> je en reko da more par mack poklat da mu skripta dela
<miha> alyosha: sm za, android je dost srckan za programirat
<miha> precej bolj zabavn kot strani s .php
<miha> :D
<alyosha> no no samo da vem:D
<t3ch> php je tak en vlki bug
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> kupi kdo HTC tytn2
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> use dela super
<alyosha> samo tuch ne dela:DD
<alyosha> zelo ugodno
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> http://blog.aegisub.org/2008/12/if-programming-languages-were-religions.html
<t3ch> :)
<Seniorita> Aegisub: If programming languages were religions...
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ ti si igral z gnome shellom..mogoče te bo to zanimalo http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/gnome-shell-gets-a-live-cd/
<Seniorita> Gnome-Shell gets a Live CD
<win7> sas
<t3ch> windows sucks
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> !!!!!!!!
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> seos drugace
<t3ch> :)
<win7> Å¡e en Å¡tajerc
<t3ch> pa da
<t3ch> :]
<alyosha> :D
<christooss__> CrazyLemon je že napsy zanč postal
<christooss__> k obstaja usb
<christooss__> http://blog.crozat.net/2011/01/gnome-3-live-cd-usb-test-image.html
<Seniorita> Frederic Crozat blog: GNOME 3 live CD / USB test image
<christooss__> itak mi ga je uspel zinštalirat
<christooss__> tako, da ne rabim the scen :)
<win7> aaa Seniorita, my lady :)
<win7> pridna punca :)
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> miha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBYRH6PZOUI&feature=related    evo..nared kak app za xoom :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Motorola XOOM Hands-On Video
<CrazyLemon> oz če koga zanima honeycomb http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfJuigJebRg
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Android Event 02-02-2011
<win7> bo treba nabavit eno tako tablo :)
<CrazyLemon> xoom je res awesome :)
<win7> jaz se pa drkam pa po ebayu gledam raznorazna android kitajska jajca
<win7> btw, mogoče ve kdo kje dobit kako poceni tablico pa da ima vsaj 2.1?
<CrazyLemon> uh..takih je kr dost
<CrazyLemon> pa v sloveniji jih tudi lahk kupiš
<CrazyLemon> sam moraš definirat poceni :)
<win7> ena epad mi je prišla pod roke nedolgo nazaj, ampak... ni vredno
<win7> par fc-jev Å¡e predno se je dobro sistem sploh postavil
<miha> win7:  si tle?
<win7> sem
<miha> glej skype :)
<t3ch> pa ka ta android so sam kniznice za javo al kak
<t3ch> sem  mislo da je to tel.
<t3ch> :)
<win7> android je operacijski sistem
<win7> tako kot win
<win7> :D
<miha> t3ch: lahk tud native libe linkas.. na lastno odgovornost :)
<miha> predvsem javo forsirajo
<t3ch> se java mi je vsec
<t3ch> fajn
<t3ch> sam tel. mi rejo na kurac
<t3ch> :)
<win7> java je sexy
<t3ch> :)
<win7> wtf?
<t3ch> :):)
<win7> kam je Å¡la seniorita?
<miha> izklopu seniorito
<t3ch> ti je sla deklica rozice nabirat
<miha> da bodo logi vredu :)
<win7> jo grem priklicat nazaj
<t3ch> :)
<win7> aja
<win7> se že ustrašil da je kaj narobe :)
<t3ch> miha narei neko skripto da bo mene brisalo iz logov
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> kr vcasih take sekam da mi nah mine ko sem ze napiso
<t3ch> :)
<miha> ja zato sm pa jst tle 'miha' ne kak bolj specificn vzdevk :)
<miha> en miha pac tezi
<miha> skor vsak miha temu ustreza.. :)
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> caki se om jasmiha
<t3ch> samo en ip raim drugi :)
<CrazyLemon> čeprav je pri senioriti izklopljen logging se še vedno logira na irclogs.ubuntu.com :)
<miha> :)
<win7> a mate win na ignore? :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ker nick ;)
<Grega> hm
<Grega> kaj naj delam "zdaj", da se bom "pol" sel ucit?
<Grega> :S
<sasa84> Grega, kr takoj se sprav :P
<Grega> oh, kako super ideja!
<sasa84> ups
<Grega> ne se bat, saj te ne bom uposteval :P
<a354419> neki me zanima glede log. funkcije
<a354419> imam: f(x) = log5 (x-2)
<a354419> najprej narisem log5 x
<a354419> in pol ce hocem narisat log5 (x-2), samo premaknem 2 v desno?
<miha> a354419: naj bi bilo tako, da
<a354419> okej kul
<christooss__> a354419 mislim, da ni to pravilno
<christooss__> k log5(x-2) = log5 x - log5 2
<christooss__> tako, da najprej log5x
<christooss__> nato pa zamanjkneš za log5 2
<christooss__> afaik
<christooss__> Im stupid
<christooss__> sam zdi se mi, da je tako
<zdobersek> fajn.
<zdobersek> Vevo so zaprl za Slovenijo
<zdobersek> gaysoni
<christooss__> ?
<christooss__> vevo?
<zdobersek> na youtubu
<christooss__> to sploh nikol ne bom razumu?
<christooss__> vevo je muska ane
<christooss__> a ni fora, da je reklama za glasbenika za djabe
<zdobersek> mah u kurcu so
<zdobersek> smejal sem se komentarjem v smislu 'screw vevo, get off youtube vevo'
<zdobersek> -.-
<Sky[x]> lp
<t3ch> back to u
<Sky[x]> kaj bo dobrega ?
<t3ch> zaenkrat se nic
<t3ch> razn tega da juter ne raim delat
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ce pa mislis da je ke dobrega za tebe pa vem se majn
<t3ch> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a še maš kak dober film
<Sky[x]> ket pa delaš?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- fair game
<t3ch> delam ko zamorc.. ni vazno kje
<t3ch> noces niti vejet kr tak suxa
<t3ch> :)
<marko-_-> kul CrazyLemon Å¡e kaj?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<t3ch> marko-_- never let me go je vrei film
<t3ch> 2010
<t3ch> zacne se leta 1950 pa delajo klone da ojo ludi meli organe
<t3ch> delajo posebej folk za drugi folk da ojo meli oni organe
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> al pa the tourist ze mas na partysu par dni
<sasa84> la la laaa
<t3ch> o dobro jutro
<t3ch> si se naspala?
<t3ch> vrei sanjala?
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> mhm ;)
<t3ch> ka pa zaj?
<t3ch> prevajat ubuntu
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> bolse it spat dalje
<t3ch> :]
<t3ch> remo se zamrznit pa cakat na bolse cajte
<CrazyLemon> oh god..od porsche slovenija sm dobu mail "ČOKOLADA JE IN ..."      wtf
<t3ch> in...
<t3ch> ka sledi
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> t3ch, sej zamižala sem sam za eno urco ;)
<sasa84> mislm d se me nek loteva
<CrazyLemon> sledi neumen mail kjer želijo recepte za najbolšo čokolado/pecivo/napitek/whatever :)
<alyosha> dobar dan
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> dobar dan i tebi :D
<t3ch> se to vrei.. neos rabla v solo al sluzbo..
<t3ch> upaj da os dobla vrocino da os te vsaj vsekana malo da os mela ke od tega
<sasa84> t3ch, že tko mi ni treba :P
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  čokolada je zakon!:D
<t3ch> aya :)
<alyosha> kako si lahko zivew brez the receptow
<alyosha> haloooo
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> t3ch, a si ti kšn štajerc?
<sasa84> zihr si :P
<t3ch> ya tak
<t3ch> se beres
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> ja pismo...morm 2x prebrat :P
<t3ch> sem stajerc tapravi ko ga pije po navadi
<t3ch> :]
<sasa84> sicer pa ne hodm ne v šolo ne v službo...sem absolventka :P
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si zrihtau page ??
<t3ch> mogoce zato mors 2 x prebrat kr ne hois v solo
<t3ch> :]
<win7> bejba :)
<Grega> milibog
<sasa84> win7, ti to men?
<win7> ne, Senioriti
<t3ch> eh win ma rajsi napisane picke
<CrazyLemon> lol :))) pwned :))
<t3ch> sprogramirane
<t3ch> pa s eji dodas kaj pameti
<t3ch> ce jo nuca
<sasa84> t3ch, za štajerščino rabš "posebno šolo"
<sasa84> :=
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> :)
<win7> Seniorita ravno dobila novo mašino :)
<t3ch> irc je dovol
<sasa84> buahaha, raj ma Seniorito ;)
<sasa84> sej je fejst baba :P
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> nikol tecna .. to je to
<t3ch> tu pa poglejam okol pa se zbudi pa ze....
<sasa84> pa skoz se razdaja :P
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> ka ti bi se tut rada razdala al kak zaj
<t3ch> razdala :)
<t3ch> men noga win7 dobi roko... se bo mel kdo kaj od sase84
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> a-a ;)
<sasa84> tist k je v redu, me lohk dobi v celem kosu :P
<t3ch> po stajersko je Kyle Minogue al kak se napise: Kajla med noge
<win7> prvi pogoj pa je, da ni g33k, ne? :)
<sasa84> kylieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> te smo tu vsi opleli
<sasa84> win7, kaj je zate g33k?
<sasa84> to tud men pravjo da sem...in se sklicujem na basic user status :P
<t3ch> :)
<sasa84> in pol če kej počnem... me vsi zajebavajo, d to basic user pa res rab vedt :P
<t3ch> niso g33ki pa ne razumejo :)
<win7> a bi kdo mail @freenode.si, da bo čisto pravi g33k? :)
<sasa84> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> men lah das kaki bnc gor :)
<t3ch> das prst pa vzemem roko
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> tak je ce si razvajen
<t3ch> :)
<miha_> !google i'm back!
<Seniorita> YouTube - T.I. -  I&#39;m Back (Video) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8z_5ZtPzWI
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: OpenGEU  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2486/new/posts/
<miha_> CrazyLemon: a zdj kej hitrej nalozi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1056-1: OpenOffice.org vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1056-1
<alyosha> da vidimo:D
<alyosha> joooj s5 moram telefon poiskat:D
<alyosha> o ja
<alyosha> precej hitrejše je miha_
<miha_> supr :)
<alyosha> in zdaj na the ki si ze bil ti jih odpre takoj
<alyosha> ne nalaga skoraj nič
<miha_> nalaga kar je novega, al pa ce mu poves da starejse
<alyosha> jes jes
<miha_> aktivo okno osvezuje
<alyosha> super je zdj to z hitrostjo
<alyosha> edino to lahko res še porihtaš da je uni loading bar
<alyosha> da vidiš kdaj loada
<miha_> ja
<alyosha> ker zdj tudi ko greš med eno in drugo kategorijo
<alyosha> oz. stranjo z novicami
<alyosha> ne štekaš dobro al je ze zamenjalo al ne
<alyosha> ker je use polno texta
<miha_> datum gledas :) novejsi so na vrh
<alyosha> čene pa superca res
<alyosha> hehe
<miha_> men je vsec, ko mas tko pregled kaj se dogaja :)
<miha_> sproti vidis
<miha_> nekje na pol minute osvezuje
<miha_> vsaj naj bi
<miha_> :)
<CrazyOnLap> em..kdo kle z tomatom + qos ?
<CrazyOnLap> pa da dost downloada prek torrentov :)
<miha_> jst
<CrazyOnLap> a si označu ACK ?
<CrazyOnLap> oz si dal prednost ACK paketom
<77CAAOUFF> prodajam compaq nx6325
<miha_> vse razn icmp
<miha_> mam obkljukan
<miha_> ACK/SYN...
<CrazyOnLap> ok cool
<CrazyOnLap> kaj pa če recimo daš bittorrent pravilo
<miha_> neumno
<miha_> teh paketov je najvec, torej jih pusti v default low
<CrazyOnLap> kaj neumno ?
<CrazyOnLap> sej nism niti začel z vprašanjem :D
<miha_> rajs nastavi vse porte/storitve, ki imajo priority večji kot low
<miha_> 80,...
<miha_> ne klasificiraj torrentov
<miha_> oprosti..
<miha_> ne ves port, lahk so kodirani...
<miha_> men lepo dela, da vsi pomembni protokoli majo prednost
<CrazyOnLap> vem port..ker je v torrent programu že napisan source port :)
<CrazyOnLap> http://gazguzla.com/it/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/qos-classes.jpg
<CrazyOnLap> tole zadnje pravilo me zanima
<CrazyOnLap> 1024-65535
<CrazyOnLap> a si pustu enako ?
<miha_> nimam takega pravila sploh
<miha_> kar ni v pravilih je low
<miha_> sicer je pa isto ane
<miha_> na high mam www, mail, ftp...
<CrazyOnLap> če ni top secret..a lahk daš screenshot ?
<miha_> ni... http://www.wolfey.si/tomato.jpg
<CrazyOnLap> !google ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<CrazyOnLap> hmm
<CrazyOnLap> kaj za vraga :D
<miha_> a
<miha_>  http://www.wolfey.si/tomato.jpg
<miha_> ?
<miha_> :)
<CrazyOnLap> sam irc mi dela
<CrazyOnLap> vse drugo pa ne :)
<miha_> lol
<CrazyOnLap> qos pač :)))
<CrazyOnLap> po tem tutorialu sm delal http://www.decimation.com/markw/2007/10/03/tomato-qos-setup/
<Seniorita> Tomato QoS Setup | Mark Wagner - Yet Another Blog
<CrazyOnLap> maš ti nekaj podobnega?
<miha_> ja saj to je izhodisce
<miha_> komentarje tud preber spodi
<miha_> dopolnijo zgodbo
<miha_> pac mas dve moznosti.. lovit torrente pa jim dat najmanj
<miha_> al pa dat storitvam, ki jih cenis, prednost pred 'neznanimi' (torrent, ostalo)
<miha_> pac on po classih dol deli
<miha_> ce high pobere vse, bo low počaku
<miha_> ...
<miha_> tak nekak no
<CrazyOnLap> no neki sm naredu
<CrazyOnLap> bom vidu kako pa kaj
<CrazyOnLap> tnx :)
<miha_> pac /etc/services mal glej :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Wikileaks  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4619/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Wikileaks  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4619/new/posts/
<CrazyOnLap> dobu sm idejo za fotko "čokolada je in ..." !! :D
<CrazyOnLap> zdej sam Å¡e rabim eno bjondo 90/60/90 visoko okrog 170cm
<CrazyOnLap> :D
<CrazyOnLap> !google ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<77CAAOUFF> evo noob vprasanja od nooba.....citam danes o ubuntu, ker pocas postajam fan, da ni treba met antivirusni in firewall...zakaj ja, in zakaj ne?
<CrazyOnLap> zato ker je zelo malo spisanih virusov..firewall pa je pametno met
<77CAAOUFF> ok kir
<CrazyOnLap> sam ga pa nimam ker me ščiti routerjev firewall
<CrazyOnLap> kaj pa vem
<CrazyOnLap> gufw recimo
<CrazyOnLap> to so itak vsi sam frontendi
<CrazyOnLap> "firewall" je pa sam en..iptables
<77CAAOUFF> ka pol nobenga iz software centra
<CrazyOnLap> kaj nobenga iz software centra
<77CAAOUFF> mislim firewalla
<CrazyOnLap> firestarter maš v software centru
<77CAAOUFF> ka je dober
<77CAAOUFF> pol to dam dol
<CrazyOnLap> in ni to firewall..sam frontend like i said
<77CAAOUFF> kaj je razlika
<CrazyOnLap> a veš kaj pomeni frontend v angleščini?
<77CAAOUFF> ja sam v kirem smislu
<CrazyOnLap> v bilokerem smislu
<77CAAOUFF> ja
<CrazyOnLap> no..to je firestarter..sam vmesnik do tapravega firewalla
<CrazyOnLap> kot vidiš v opisu piše "firewall tool"
<CrazyOnLap> če želiš bl simple vmesnik
<CrazyOnLap> sudo apt-get install gufw
<marko-_-> 77CAAOUFF, linux ni neko magično orodje za katero ni nobenih virusov, itak da so, samo je celotna hierharija datotek na linuxu drugačna od windowsa, in če nimaš roota ne moreš neko večjo škodo naredit, če nameniš uporabljat ubuntu za desktop mašino ga kar instaliraj
<marko-_-> brez skrbi
<77CAAOUFF> mam na netbooku
<77CAAOUFF> kir je dober
<77CAAOUFF> virus
<Grega> pljucnica je ql ;)
<sasa84_> lol
<77CAAOUFF> sam ce jo mas
<77CAAOUFF> lol
<Grega> ja, ce jo imas pol samo gres na racunalnik, ki ga zelis okuzit in full kaslas na tipkovnico
<sasa84_> buahahahaha
<sasa84_> pa kaj je dons nooo :)
<Grega> a ti mas tud kak virus?
<Grega> aids mogoce? :>
<77CAAOUFF> ne na sreeco....sn pa vidu tvojo mamo, ne zgleda dobro
<Grega> lol
<Grega> right :))
<77CAAOUFF> ajde kir antivirus je dober za ubuntu
<Grega> ne rabis ga
<77CAAOUFF> zdej ga ne rabim, mal prej sn ga
<Grega> sicer nisem bral, ampak prej si rabil firewall ne antivirusa
<77CAAOUFF> ha jha ha ha ha ha...ka ti znas brat
<77CAAOUFF> damn
<Grega> damn
<77CAAOUFF> ka mas ebook reader
<77CAAOUFF> mislim ker znas brat....ka pa sestra
<CrazyLemon> no no punci..ne da se mi red kle delat..but i will..if i really have to :)
<Grega> to bi znal bit zelo zabaven pogovor :)
<Grega> 77CAAOUFF: povej se kaj :)
<Grega> sestra nima ebook readera, ker... <ti nadaljuj>
<77CAAOUFF> ni dobila denar od stranke
<Grega> hahahahahahahahahaha
<Grega> zato, ker je...<spet ti>
<77CAAOUFF> stranka ni vedla na kirem cosku dela
<Grega> kaj je cosk?
<77CAAOUFF> čošak
<77CAAOUFF> vprasi sestro
<Grega> :)
<77CAAOUFF> grega:ti si sigurno iz ljubljane
<Grega> no, povej se kaj vec o ljubljancanih :)
<77CAAOUFF> nimam kej rect
<Grega> saj..
<Grega> no, ampak zares.. kje ti vidis stavek o tem, da rabis antivirusni program?
<77CAAOUFF> linux ni neko magično orodje za katero ni nobenih virusov, itak da so, samo je celotna hierharija datotek na linuxu drugačna od windowsa, in če nimaš roota ne moreš neko večjo škodo naredit, če nameniš uporabljat ubuntu za desktop mašino ga kar instaliraj
<77CAAOUFF> precitaj
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo sploh markota posluša?? on itak misli da zgleda kot colin farrell..tko da..on je čist v svojem svetu :(
<Grega> jaz sem si tak stavek razlagal kot "kr instaliraj ubuntu"
<Grega> in ne, kr instaliraj antivirus
<Grega> in, ja, to je marko-_-o napisal :))
<Grega> marko-_-: lahko razlozis kako si mislil "ga kr instaliraj" :)
<CrazyLemon> ni ga..se občuduje :))
<Grega> ah, saj je vseeno :)
<Grega> skoda, sem kaksno vec pricakoval o ljubljancanih od nekoga, ki ima .hr domeno :))
<CrazyLemon> a uporablja ubuntu za karkoli postgres ?
<CrazyLemon> al pa ff?
<CrazyLemon> al uporablja ff sqlite ?
<Grega> mislim da sqlite
<Grega> chrome uporablja sqlite
<CrazyLemon> sj..mal neumno bi bilo da bi uporabljal postgres :)
<Grega> skorda
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ubuntu? uporablja mogoče on za kaj postgres ?
<Grega> to pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> verjetno sm js neki instalirau pa je postgres pršu kot dependency
<Grega> verjetno :)
<marko-_-> Grega, da naj kar instalira ubuntu
<Grega> :>
<Grega> 77CAAOUFF?
<77CAAOUFF> ja
<77CAAOUFF> poslusam ka serete
<Grega> eh, nima smisla :)
<marko-_-> najbolj carska stvar na celem svetu: začneš predvajat invaders must die od the prodigy in glih ko prideš v openareno pa izbereš server rečejo "we are the prodigy"
<marko-_-> kar kul te nahypa:>
<CrazyLemon> blah..Å¡e kr mam dost unclassified 'prometa'
<Grega> mogoce zato, ker sem ti jaz udp.pl namestil zadnic :>
<CrazyLemon> prasec!!
<CrazyLemon> se mi je zdelo čudno da je tok w2k.exe datotek po celem sistemu
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Grega> :))
<Grega> saj pa imas antivirusnega in ti je zaznal w2k.exe ;)
<CrazyLemon> ni mi zaznal :(
<CrazyLemon> me je pa prašal če želim kupit antivirusni
<CrazyLemon> ker baje je nekaj čudnih datotek gor
<CrazyLemon> bom ga kar kupu..kar je zihr je  zihr
<Grega> zakon :))
<CrazyLemon> mhm..ti današnji računalniki so res pametni
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- faster
<Grega> ah, jutri se pa res zacnem ucit!
<miha_> :)
<CrazyLemon> dej a bi ti bil tiho :) ne še en reminder da se moram učit.. :!
<CrazyLemon> +rabim nekje
<Grega> saj se lahko pol..
<miha_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ykQvQdS14A&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Magazin - Sve bi seke ljubile mornare spot
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  uči se!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj usi spimo al kaj
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> jaz studiram kako jem
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dober tek
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> ne pomaga
<Jorky> :)
<alyosha> jebotte kaj ga delajo u egiptu mona.D
<Jorky> jap
<Jorky> anarhija
<alyosha> letos bojo še bolj poceni počitnice dol:D
<alyosha> danes smo dobili reklamo domow:DD egipt 550€:DD
<alyosha> so tiskali Å¡e pred izgerdi:D
<alyosha> izgredi
<Jorky> tko se najboljš vid, da človešto nikoli ne bo enotno in v miru dokler bodo obstajali določeni osebki ki so pač hočeš ali nočeš pokvarjeni/slabi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zajebano je to ja
<Grega> mah, saj niso za demokracijo ti kreteni
<Jorky> če bi ljudje bli vsi ok tko kot treba do takih stvari sploh nebi prišlo
<alyosha> ma nevejo oni sami za kaj so
<Grega> ce bodo zdaj doseglji svoje, bo konec s turiznom v roku 2h let
<Jorky> ampak to je žal samo še utopija
<Grega> takemu svetu pac more vladat zelezna roka in konec
<alyosha> :D
<Jorky> če bi recimo vsi tko razmišljal kot stallman nebi blo sranja na svetu :)
<Grega> ce bodo dobili demokracijo bo tolk kriminala, da ne bo vec turizma
<Grega> ziher
<alyosha> hehe:D
<Grega> 120mio turistov imajo na leto, brez tega pa ne morejo zivet
<alyosha> ma kje to bo propadlo use ja
<Jorky> sej hrvaška je pa na istem
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> no turists no money
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> samo kaj ki smo smotani in Å¡e veno dol hodimo:D
<Grega> samo hrvati niso arabski svet
<alyosha> čepraw jaz sem reku letos da ne grem več nikoli sigurno:D
<Jorky> mja
<Jorky> mi pa še našega morja ne mormo obdržat
<alyosha> hahaha o tem pa sploh nebi
<Jorky> se gremo pa špilat z arbitražo s katero smo še tist kar smo mel izgubil
<alyosha> ma no coment
<alyosha> banana republjik
<Jorky> folk pa tolk neumen da je verjel gadnji zalegi ala Pahor in ostali
<Jorky> točno tko
<Jorky> banana repuklik :D
<alyosha> joooj ta pahor
<alyosha> učiraj ko sem ga vidu
<alyosha> neki o the arhivih
<alyosha> pizda je tip grd mona
<alyosha> so rekli da bomo še prosli janšo da pride nazaj:D
<alyosha> tudi če je bil kar je bil
<Jorky> ja seveda zdej ko je prišel na stolček se je ugojio
<Jorky> sej pravm gadja zalega
<Jorky> revež ne more preživet z 3 tisočaki plače na mesec
<Jorky> pa jo ma zihr več
<alyosha> ja ja ta je bla huda
<alyosha> ja plača osnova je 3k
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pusti ti nagrade in use ostalo
<alyosha> to si on zasluži:D
<alyosha> to ni plača:D
<alyosha> jooooj
<Jorky> ma dal bi ga na goli otok kamenčke štet
<alyosha> dal bi mu 450€ jebemga
<Jorky> prokleta baraba
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> luknjo kopat
<alyosha> do kitajske
<Jorky> ja :D
<Jorky> no sej na naslednjih volitvah bo itak odletu
<Jorky> kar je prav
<alyosha> usekakor
<alyosha> če bo hmalu desus mel večjo podporo:D
<alyosha> z kahlom ehjavcem:D
<Jorky> če se bo pa slučajno obdržal je pa samo še en dokaz več da smo slovenski narod postali ne samo hlapci ampak dobesedno gnilo ljudstvo ki podpira zofile
<alyosha> hehe nebo nebo
<alyosha> če nebojo priredili nebo ostal
<alyosha> joj ta poročila pizda so samo da te znervirajo
<Jorky> sam res
<Jorky> :D
<alyosha> zdj Å¡e o cirkvi
<alyosha> to je Å¡ele nateg
<alyosha> mroam prav obrnit program
<Jorky> sej to je njihov namen
<Jorky> da lažje manipulirajo z nami
<Jorky> ker je že tko vse v podnu pol pa še namenoma prikazujejo kot da je vse še 2x slabše
<Jorky> da boš ja brez volje in pasiven
<alyosha> in pol obrnem in mi holliwood pere mozag:D
<Jorky> to pa je voda na njihov mlin
<alyosha> ja mediji so itak tudi lopovi
<Jorky> to pa vsekakor
<Jorky> mediji so prodane duše
<Jorky> vse za dobro novico
<alyosha> u ameriki baje je kriminal upadu uno za 0,01%(neka tašna varjanta) a na medijih prikazano ko da se je dvignu za 60%
<alyosha> :D
<Jorky> da bodo ja služil na račun bede ljudi
<alyosha> ma use za novico sploh ni treba da je dobra
<Jorky> ja sam res
<Jorky> se strinjam s tabo
<alyosha> 24ur je dober primir
<alyosha> .com
<alyosha> dnevnik je za silo
<alyosha> web pa je obup
<alyosha> če greš zdaj gor ne najdeš 3. novic
<alyosha> samo reklame
<Jorky> ja sam res
<Jorky> najboljši dnevnik mi je še na slo 1
<Jorky> 24 ur je poraz
<alyosha> ja uno je Å¡e tisti pravi dnevnik
<Jorky> da ne govorim o njihovi spletni strani
<alyosha> poročila:D
<Jorky> sami trači
<alyosha> 24ur je zabavni program
<Jorky> rumeni tisk
<alyosha> gronzo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> najboolj smo si pa sami krivi ker use to prenašamo ne
<alyosha> smao kaj češ
<Jorky> ja res je
<alyosha> negre to od danes do ju3
<Jorky> to je pa tud res ja
<Jorky> sam vseeno bi mogli bit malo bolj aktivni
<alyosha> seveda
<Jorky> ampak vse pride s časoma
<alyosha> slovenci smo precej popularni po temu da smo pasivni ful
<alyosha> use bi hotli ma nič nardili za to
<alyosha> :D
<Jorky> ko nam bo res trda predla bo še hudič
<Jorky> ja sam res
<Jorky> :D
<alyosha> ja enkrat bo počlo sigurno
<t3ch> marko-_- dober film:  Going.Postal
<t3ch> nisn se glejo samo vrjetno je vrei
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> drama/akcija/komedija?
<Jorky> jst sem včeraj gledal little fockers pa sem bil precej razočaran
<alyosha> jah je že tretji del:D
<Jorky> ojej
<Jorky> ga niti nočem gledat
<Jorky> enka mi je bla Å¡e kar
<Jorky> dvoja totaln podn
<t3ch> cekiraj imbd
<t3ch> db
<Jorky> o trojk ipa niti nočem razmišljat :D
<t3ch> :)
<Jorky> pa ocene na imdb so tud tko tko
<Jorky> če so dal mačeti oceno 7 al neki tazga, realno si pa film še 2ke ne zasluž
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> !imdb going postal
<alyosha> :D
<Jorky> to mi je znan naslov sicer
<t3ch> postal je bla igrca sam nia veze
<t3ch> :)
<Jorky> un film me je kr mal presenetu; get him to the greek
<t3ch> je igrca
<Jorky> ja to vem ja
<Jorky> sej je tud film po tem posnet
<Jorky> sam tolk porazen da
<Jorky> glava peče
<t3ch> :)
<Jorky> B kategorije
<Jorky> če ne clo C
<Jorky> :D
<alyosha> kaj je ze to get him to the greek?
<Jorky> komedija
<alyosha> to me je cura mislim da nagovorila da smo gledali:D
<Jorky> men je bla ful ušeč
<Jorky> ker drugač mi ne sedejo te novejše holivudske komedije
<Jorky> ampak ta je bla kr posrečena
<alyosha> moram pogledat katiri je ki se nespownem
<Jorky> mislm daj e bil slo prevod superžur
<alyosha> aaa
<alyosha> aldus snow
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> kr uredu film
<alyosha> tašen malo bolan kot use nove komedije holivudske
<Jorky> gledu sem pa nazadnje green hornet
<alyosha> ma uredu:D
<Jorky> pa mi ni bul kej preveč ok film
<Jorky> ni bil tolk humorističen kot sem pričakoval
<Jorky> bolj ena srednja žalost
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> jooj kaj bi mogu nardit jaz Å¡e danes ne:D
<Jorky> :D
<alyosha> se mučim z  javascriptom:D
<Jorky> a jst nimam pojma o raznovrstnem programiranju
<Jorky> vse kar znam je uporabljat archa
<Jorky> pa Å¡e to sam ene 60% pomoje
<Jorky> :D
<alyosha> hehe
<t3ch> ka bi rad nareo v JSu
<t3ch> alyosha
<t3ch> ?
<alyosha> jahjz počasi napredujem:D
<alyosha> t3ch:  ma ubistvu se učim
<alyosha> od začetka
<alyosha> pa me ta moseOver mučio:D
<t3ch> probaj uporabit prototype.js
<alyosha> muči
<t3ch> ti poenostavi vse
<alyosha> lih gledam to neki jQerry mootools
<alyosha> pa kaj to prottype je verjetno neki podobnega?
<t3ch> ya
<t3ch> podobno
<t3ch> skoro isti kurac
<t3ch> nwm jas usam prototype :)
<t3ch> ce ka raim
<Jorky> zdej sm neki po netu brskal pa sem vidu da obstaja clo en netbook ki ma tud hardware 100% kompatibilen z opensource vključno z biosom  sam mi ni čist jasno v čem fora iz tehničnega vidika
<alyosha> samo res?
<alyosha> to bo t3ch  znaw kaj povedat on je bol über tu:D
<Jorky>  Lemote Yeelong se imenuje al neki tazga
<Jorky> ma čist nek specifičen proc itd
<alyosha> buuu
<alyosha> kaj ni da dela use na usem:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> vem edino da linux do predkratkim ni bil naudusen nad 64bit
<alyosha> ma tudi to so rešli
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> sej mislm da je danes kompatibilen z večino strojno opremo
<Jorky> 90%
<alyosha> jah čeprav
<alyosha> na pc ta ki mam za nek kao testniserver
<alyosha> nisem mogu nikakor dat ubuntuserverja gor
<alyosha> ni zaznalo diska nikakor
<Jorky> zakaj ne?
<alyosha> disk problemi
<Jorky> aha
<Jorky> a maš kak raid al pa kej tazga?
<alyosha> ma ne ne
<alyosha> nek starejši malo bolj disk
<alyosha> nebi smelo bit problema sploh
<Jorky> čudno
<alyosha> samo nevem
<alyosha> nikakor da ga zazna
<Jorky> a to si gor dal zadnjo različico ubuntuja?
<alyosha> obe sem probal
<alyosha> 10.10 in .04
<alyosha> isti error
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> ni zaznalo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nic error al kaj
<Jorky> a si mel prej diske formatirane na ntfs oz kak drug datotečni sistem?
<alyosha> pol sem rešu z debianom
<alyosha> itak je tamtam
<alyosha> ma pomoje slučajno uni disk ni bil umes:D
<alyosha> na listi
<alyosha> sem neki bral po forumih da zna met ubuntu tezave z strojno opremo starejšo
<alyosha> čepraw ne vedno
<alyosha> nevem
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nisem se tolko poglabljaw
<Jorky> ker rečmo pri fresh inštalaciji archa, če si mel prej particije narejene na ntfs, ti ne bo zaznal bo vn vrgu error
<alyosha> mozno tudi kaj takega ja
<Jorky> tko da morš prej zbrisat particije z fdiskom pa pol nardit nove z ext4 ali karkol pač želiš
<Jorky> no jst z ubuntujem nisem mel nikol problema z zaznavanjem diska, tud na starejši mašini
<alyosha> buu
<Jorky> je pa res da nikol nism probal tlačt zadnje različice na kak star sistem
<alyosha> ja ma u zadnji bi teoretično moglo bit use iz prejšnjih
<alyosha> al ne'
<Jorky> niti ne
<Jorky> naj bi delal tud na starejših mašinah
<Jorky> sej zdej bo itak vn prišel 10.10.2 al kako že
<Jorky> pa bodo pomoje rešli tud ta problem
<Jorky> kar se tiče fresh install
<alyosha> baje da gre po datumih
<alyosha> tako da bo
<alyosha> 11.04
<alyosha> kolkor sem razumel
<alyosha> al bo neka umesna verzija?
<Jorky> ja sam vmes pride še ena izboljšana različica 10.10
<alyosha> aha
<Jorky> ne pomota
<Jorky> zmotu sem se
<Jorky>  10.04.2 je vmes ne 10.10.2
<Jorky> my bad
<alyosha> nic hudega.D
<Jorky> vidm da se je ubuntu razšeru tud na kitajsko
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> neka kitajska verzija
<alyosha> hhe
<Jorky> nice
<alyosha> sj se trudijo ja
<alyosha> smao kitajci pomoje nebojo neki to preveč dovolili
<alyosha> oni so preveč zaprti
<Jorky> sam tale fora z opensource netbooki se mi zdi pa odlična
<Jorky> ja zna bit kr problem
<Jorky> sam dolj je tolk piratskega softwerja da bodo pomoje kr zlo veseli odprte kode
<Jorky> problem bo sam kar se tiče internetne cenzure novic
<Jorky> kar mislm da majo že neki
<alyosha> ma oni majo us eneki posvoje:D
<Jorky> ja pa angleži
<Jorky> posebneži
<Jorky> heheheh
<Jorky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNBMdDaYhZA&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Richard Stallman at UofC
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1057-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1057-1
<Jorky> hehe kdo pa Å¡e uporablja 2.6.15 kernel :D
<bogdanov> re
<bogdanov> :)
<Jorky> :)
<bogdanov> kva ma jorky
<Jorky> ?
<Jorky> kaj s tem mislis?
<bogdanov> nc
<bogdanov> :)
<Jorky> ne Å¡tekam  tvojega komentarja
<Jorky> :D
<bogdanov> pravm da vista sux
<Jorky> ja
<Jorky> jst sicer ne uporabljam viste ampak ol
<Jorky> ok*
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<uni4dfx> kje si limona :D
<CrazyLemon> <--
<CrazyLemon> stari
<CrazyLemon> čist sm kisu
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> a si vidu La Tortilla
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne? :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj je to :D
<CrazyLemon> aja
<uni4dfx> XD
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> rabm sekundo al dve
 * CrazyLemon has only one core proc.
<CrazyLemon> a komi zdej si gledal al kaj :D
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> sam zdej sm skor konc z ispiti :)
<uni4dfx> sam Å¡e umetno inteligenco ta semester
<uni4dfx> zdej si lahko dam še 3 predmete priznat iz UNI-ja s prošnjo
<CrazyLemon> a že??
<CrazyLemon> pa komi so se začeli
<uni4dfx> temu mi pravjo "jolly"
<CrazyLemon> a stare izpite si delal? :)
<uni4dfx> če me vrže na ustnem mu sam na mizo dam jollyja :D
<uni4dfx> za UI?
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> zdej si lahko dam še 3 predmete priznat iz UNI-ja s prošnjo
<uni4dfx> ne ne
<uni4dfx> 3 predmete nam niso priznal
<uni4dfx> ker se nimajo kam preslikat
<CrazyLemon> in moraš prošnjo dat?
<CrazyLemon> men tudi jih niso kr neki preslikal
<uni4dfx> zato jih lahko po izbiri zdej s prošnjo preslikamo v karkol :D
<uni4dfx> fiska, RT in PSS
<CrazyLemon> you lucky bastard :)
<uni4dfx> če bo vse po sreči lahko ta semester nardim 8 predmetov :D
<uni4dfx> veš kera razlika je to iz unija k sm mel rekord 2 :D
<CrazyLemon> bastard :D
<CrazyLemon> kok si jih do zdej naredu? :D
<uni4dfx> 2 uradno, 4 neuradno
<CrazyLemon> 4 neuradno?
<uni4dfx> ja ni Å¡e rezultatov za KPOV pa APS1
<CrazyLemon> 6 predmetov si mel ta semester?
<uni4dfx> 5
<uni4dfx> APS1, KPOV, DV, RG, UI
<CrazyLemon> a pol si enga starega Å¡e naredu?
<uni4dfx> ne? zakaj? :D
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> 2 uradno, 4 neuradno
<CrazyLemon>  = 6
<uni4dfx> aja ne ne
<uni4dfx> tist 4 vključuje dva neuradna :D
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<uni4dfx> uradna*
<uni4dfx> bah, pozn je, shut up :D
<CrazyLemon> em..a so težki ti uporabniški vmesniki
<CrazyLemon> js sm jih dal v tretji letnik
<uni4dfx> js tud
<uni4dfx> baje da je zlo duhamorno
<CrazyLemon> kak ti tud..če si jih zdej naredu :D
<uni4dfx> UI = Umetna Inteligenca lol
<CrazyLemon> aaaaajaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> js pa mislu user interface
<uni4dfx> UV bi biu tist pomoje :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..bi bil kr UI :D
<CrazyLemon> no..js sm zdej 2 naredu..še 2 me čakata
<uni4dfx> js bom pomoje zamenu
<uni4dfx> do 15. marca mamo cajt
<uni4dfx> lahko 3 predmete zamenaš
<CrazyLemon> maš čas
<CrazyLemon> ne mamo :)
<uni4dfx> zakaj ti ne
<CrazyLemon> ker mi nimamo možnosti izbire :)
<uni4dfx> why
<CrazyLemon> pri nas so izbirni predmeti obvezni predmeti lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> če se zlogiraš v eštudenta
<CrazyLemon> vi prasci mate telovadbo!..ta vam prinese 6 točk
<uni4dfx> maš tm možnost oddaje prošnje za zamenjavo predmetov
<CrazyLemon> takoj menjam telovadbo za analizo2
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> js nč nevem za telovadbo
<uni4dfx> baje so jo ukinl or sth
<CrazyLemon> ne morem zamenjat..ker ni teh predmetov pri nas :)
<CrazyLemon> ma men se zdi da je prodekan neki govoru da jo vi mate mi pa ne
<uni4dfx> na starem VSÅ  je bla
<CrazyLemon> ja..in na bolonjcu naj bi t udi bla
<uni4dfx> *shrug*
<uni4dfx> pismo je vroče... morm mal klimo zalaufat
<CrazyLemon> ja..kr 0° je..fakin hot
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> -6
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> zuni
<uni4dfx> ampak v sobi je ~24
<uni4dfx> radiator je predaleč
<uni4dfx> klima ma pa dalinca
<uni4dfx> kaj je bol optimalno
<CrazyLemon> sj 24° je lih prav za kratke rokave
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi rad?
<uni4dfx> manj bi rad
<uni4dfx> ah ne štekaš :D
<uni4dfx> a lahko kdo pride na tale sajt: http://[2a01:260:4000:200::]/
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx obvladaš kaj javascript ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<uni4dfx> osnove mal
<CrazyLemon> pastebin je
<uni4dfx> wtf men ga ne odpre
<CrazyLemon> ker nimaš ipv6? :D
<uni4dfx> zakaj nimam ipv6
<CrazyLemon> L
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> ok v firefoxu sm mel izkloplen ipv6
<uni4dfx> sam Å¡e zmer ne dela
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> a laufas ipv6
<alyosha> kaj je tozdj neki sem učiraj vidu ipv4 da so skenslali?
<alyosha> oz. u pow leta da bojo dokončno
<alyosha> ?
<uni4dfx> bogdanov modprobe ipv6 ?
<alyosha> al sem slabo prebral
<bogdanov> uni4dfx
<bogdanov> jah toje da ti nalozi module
<uni4dfx> ja
<bogdanov> nared
<bogdanov> nek tunnel
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ti maš tunnel?
<uni4dfx> wtf brezveze
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx yes i do
<uni4dfx> sm mislu da maš native ipv6
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> kaj je tozdj neki sem učiraj vidu ipv4 da so skenslali?
<uni4dfx> jebeš tunnel :D
<CrazyLemon> uradno je zmanjkalo ipv4 naslovov
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak majo rezerve za Å¡e kak dan ali par let :D
<alyosha> tolko nas je ze al kaj
<bogdanov> NA EBAY PRODAJAT
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> ne ni nas tolko..tolko je naprav in lame ISPjev oz. drugih podjetij
<alyosha> kaj to pomeni da bomo mogli si porihtat ipv6 usi al kako?
<CrazyLemon> ki dobijo poole IPjev katere potem sploh ne uporabljaj
<CrazyLemon> o
<bogdanov> mah to se doug casa nau
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne..bo že ISP zrihtal :)
<uni4dfx> sam IANA je alocirala vse naslove
<bogdanov> majo oni se dost zaloge
<uni4dfx> to Å¡e ne pomen da jih je zmankal
<alyosha> aha aha:D
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> sam Å¡e zmer ne dela
<CrazyLemon> ping6 ipv6.google.com
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ma tam ko sem bral baje da bo u pol leta rešeno to do konca
<CrazyLemon> kaj da bo rešeno?
<bogdanov> ja 2012 bo konc sveta
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> tako je
<CrazyLemon> 21. decembra
<alyosha> no
<alyosha> pol bo pa use rešeno
<alyosha> nebomo rabli ipv6:D
<bogdanov> na marsu
<bogdanov> bomo uporablal
<bogdanov> ipv6
<alyosha> :DD
<uni4dfx> enjoy your lag :P
<uni4dfx> sej je sam 20 minut ping time
<bogdanov> hehe
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> google bo pomoje svoje serverje postavu na mars in bojo sprot syncal z zemlo
<uni4dfx> tko da bo na videz instant dostop :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> googl
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx tudi ti nimaš pojma
<bogdanov> ma ze gor
<bogdanov> serverje
<bogdanov> pa prek wlana
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa misliš da majo zdej vse "V OBLAKU" ?????????
<bogdanov> delujejo z zemle
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lol :D
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo ste eni lemurji ej..pojma nimate
<alyosha> nismo usi Å¡kolovani tko ko ti:D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e si mlad mona!
<CrazyLemon> še lahko padaš letnike tako kot js!!
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> samo se moraš potrudit
<CrazyLemon> but you can do it!
<alyosha> ej danes sem Å¡tudiraw
<alyosha> da se bom upisal u Å¡olo verjetno:D
<alyosha> oz. na maturo prvo:D
<uni4dfx> to je pa treba prov nazdravt
<alyosha> hehehe:D
<uni4dfx> /zapit
<bogdanov> kaj ti bo pa sola ce bo konc sveta
<alyosha> ja sj zdj ko me je spomnu 21. da bo konec
<alyosha> sem prvo na to pomislu
<alyosha> đabe sem se odloču da bom delaw kaj:DD
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> tko da brezveze:DD
<alyosha> a ve kdo kako je točno to
<alyosha> z maturo
<alyosha> ker sem pozabu malo ze
<alyosha> pač z nedokončano srednjo:p da greš direkt na maturo
<alyosha> kot občan
<alyosha> al neki
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> men dj 2000eu
<alyosha> enkrat sem ze mel ta plan in semgledal ni tko problem
<bogdanov> pa mas
<alyosha> samo sem pozabu
<bogdanov> 7 stopno
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> za 2k nerabim stopnje:D
<alyosha> ulozim u bizniz:DDD
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> eee ja:D
<alyosha> ne ne verjetno bom res sow junija na maturo
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-04
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pojdi na zavod za  zaposlovanje
<alyosha> še zdj mam veze našoli:D
<CrazyLemon> ti bodo oni plačali maturo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ma bojo oni kurac
<CrazyLemon> maš v zgornjem nadstropju eno žensko
<alyosha> samo govorijo
<CrazyLemon> ki ti bo plačala
<alyosha> pol pa nič
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma če so meni..bodo tudi tebi :D
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> oz. si njihov suzenj za une 2€ ki ti dajo
<alyosha> ma meni so plačali več stvari že:D
<bogdanov> crazy SOCJALC
<bogdanov> haa
<alyosha> pa sem jim vedno moggu use vrnit
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov velik!
<bogdanov> :)))
<alyosha> je pa res da nisem končal nič od tega kar so plačali:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jah..to si sam kriv :D
<uni4dfx> I'd just like to interject for a moment.
<alyosha> ee ja:D
<alyosha> Å¡tipendijo mam Å¡e za vrnit mona:D
<alyosha> 1500€
<alyosha> mjaooo
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> baksuz
<bogdanov> zate ni sola
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<uni4dfx> kako da Å¡e niste mature nardil? :P
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> u srednji je ratalo use blury:D
<alyosha> zdj se je pa dim razkadil:D
<uni4dfx> ah :D
<alyosha> pa bomo počasi kaj nardili:D
<christooss__> pičku mater
<christooss__> zakva da fak siol prekinja točn ob enih ponoč
<uni4dfx> IP se ti menja
<alyosha> ja ne
<christooss__> a se niso mogl spomnt to delat ob 7:00
<alyosha> lih sem hotu rečt da semizdi da je mel siol neko to foro:D
<christooss__> uni4dfx sej vem
<christooss__> ampak nej drugo uro to nardijo
<bogdanov> 24ur nas
<uni4dfx> js sm tud klel čez to ko sm biu še na siolu
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> they never learn
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> uni4
<bogdanov> sj kle mors
<bogdanov> pa 24
<bogdanov> bit off
<christooss__> pičke kurbaste
<bogdanov> da se zamena
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> christooss get STATIC
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> js ko sm mel siol niso menjal ob enih ponoči ampak vsakih 1440 minut :D
<uni4dfx> bogdanov ni res :D
<bogdanov> ja na 24ur
<bogdanov> uni4
<uni4dfx> bogdanov a ti pokažem zdele kako se IP zamena? :D
<bogdanov> ja dobr lah tud z mac
<bogdanov> vem
<uni4dfx> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> how to change your ip like a boss
<uni4dfx> a je možno overdosat zarad cedevite?
<CrazyLemon> če jo snifaš  pol ja
<christooss__> uni4dfx jup
<CrazyLemon> če jo piješ  pol ne
<christooss__> hipervitaminoza
<uni4dfx> haha
<christooss__> i guess se lahko pojav
<uni4dfx> christooss__ sam za to bi pomoje mogu celo kilsko vrečo požret naenkrat
<christooss__> jup
<uni4dfx> dans sm je sam četrt, tko da je kul
<christooss__> sej pač sprašuješ če se da overdosat ane?
<uni4dfx> ^^
<uni4dfx> folk dejte probat firefox4
<uni4dfx> prov prijetno ga je uporablat
<uni4dfx> res opazno hitrejši je tud
<christooss__> uni4dfx itak
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: OpenGEU  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2486/new/posts/
<christooss__> ff4 je zakon
<christooss__> sam kam zdej shranjuje flash cache
<christooss__> k včas ga je v  /tmp
<uni4dfx> to pa ni ff4 kriv
<christooss__> zdej pa nikakor ne morm najdt
<uni4dfx> to je ta nov flash
<christooss__> no sej
<christooss__> pač kam shranjuje?
<uni4dfx> v RAM i think
<christooss__> ne to zih ne
<christooss__> mora na disk nekam
<alyosha> pizda meni pa FF usak dan manj usec
<alyosha> počasen je za znoret
<uni4dfx> alyosha si probu 4?
<alyosha> chrome je ful hitrejsi
<alyosha> to pa ne:p
<alyosha> zdj bom
<uni4dfx> 4 je nekak on pair z chrome
<christooss__> alyosha chrome ma fuknene gui rešitve
<christooss__> hitr je
<uni4dfx> sam da za razliko od chroma je dejansko uporabn
<christooss__> ampak met 50 tabov odprtih
<alyosha> ma kaj je neuporabnega na chromu?
<christooss__> pa rata jeba tud za chrome
<alyosha> zdj jih mam cca 20 pa ni panike Å¡e:D
<alyosha> na FF starem jih mam 4 pa ne dela nič:D
<uni4dfx> chrome ful hitr zloada večino strani, včasih pa kr zaštrajka in bi še IE prej odpru
<alyosha> edino mi gre na ziwce
<alyosha> učasih chrome
<alyosha> ko ne greš na www....
<alyosha> kr ne odpre
<alyosha> kao ne obstaja
<uni4dfx> aja pa http:// ne kaže spredi
<uni4dfx> dost dobr razlog da ga nikol ne bom uporablu :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zakaj to?
<alyosha> kaj ti to rabi u zivljenju?:D
<uni4dfx> zato ker je tko definiran naslov v RFCju
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> kršenje standardov ==> nekompatibilnost
<alyosha> meni je bil FF dosti časa fulql
<alyosha> samo je ratal počasen
<uni4dfx> to je res
<christooss__> firefox 4 zdej ni več tolk
<uni4dfx> večinoma opažam so krivi addoni
<uni4dfx> ampak ja, ff4 je pa čist zmaga
<christooss__> ne opazim upočasnitve več
<christooss__> čeprov je chrome hitrejši
<christooss__> vseeno
<christooss__> edini
<christooss__> in res ogromen problem zame so tabi
<christooss__> http://file.si/public/view/full/150781
<Seniorita> chrome.png
<christooss__> k zgledajo takole po 20+
<christooss__> na slikci jih je 40 odprtih
<alyosha> hahah:D
<alyosha> se trudim da jih nimam tolko:D
<christooss__> mislm
<christooss__> men je brez veze se trudit
<christooss__> če bi mel vsaj mal več nastavitev za tabe
<christooss__> bi jst ostal na chrome
<christooss__> k nemorš NIČ naštimat
<christooss__> zato sem Å¡el po dveh mescih iz chromiuma nazaj na ff
<alyosha> moram stestirat to 4ko
<christooss__> nevem men kljub počasnosti ff ostaja pri srcu
<uni4dfx> rofl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kkvELpqY74
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Joke Assist
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> wuau
<uni4dfx> oh god, ravnokar sm odkril da so na youtube reklame
<christooss__> ?
<christooss__> aja
<christooss__> ne pa ne
<christooss__> adblock ftw
<uni4dfx> na FF4 ni adblocka :D
<christooss__> aja?
<christooss__> itak da je
<christooss__> adblock 1.3.3
<uni4dfx> hmm pa res
<uni4dfx> sm reseteru in zdej dela
<uni4dfx> zgleda ga je updejtal :P
<christooss__> sej večina scen dela
<uni4dfx> sam bom mel nočne more zdej
<christooss__> sam pač izklopiš preverjanje compatibilnosti
<uni4dfx> k sm doživel svet brez adblocka za 5 minut
<christooss__> :)
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako se bere iz fajla z đavaskript? :)
<christooss__> z očmi
<christooss__> uni4dfx un tip je res kul
<christooss__> ma kr fajn stvari za povedat
<christooss__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZTGMtjHGDg
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dictionaries Banned From School!
<uni4dfx> christooss__ a ga poznaš že od prej?
<christooss__> !google javascript read file
<Seniorita> How to read and write files in JavaScript http://www.c-point.com/JavaScript/articles/file_access_with_JavaScript.htm
<christooss__> uni4dfx nope
<christooss__> CrazyLemon a si vidu?
<CrazyLemon> to sm že naredu
<uni4dfx> model je legenda, res se narežiš
<CrazyLemon> sam še vedno noče :(
<christooss__> :P
<christooss__> uni4dfx mislm je zakon
<marko-_-> ob 6 se morem zbudit pa ne morem nehat gledat shameless
<christooss__> :)
<marko-_-> verjetno prva in edina serija katero je amerikancem uspelo "klonirat"
<christooss__> spanje je overrated
<marko-_-> vse dobre angleške serije kopirajo
<christooss__> klonirat
<christooss__> a to je bla že angleška prej
<marko-_-> ja
<christooss__> zanimivo
<marko-_-> enaka finta kot z the office
<marko-_-> episodes
<marko-_-> itd
<marko-_-> sam shameless so precej dobro naredili
<marko-_-> vse je enako, vsaka vrstica je enaka
<marko-_-> samo da ni annoying britanskega naglasa
<marko-_-> drugače si predstavljaj shameless kot malcolm in the middle samo malce bolj raw in ne tako family friendy
<marko-_-> friendly*
<christooss__> annoying britanskega naglasa
<christooss__> ne razumem
<christooss__> kako je lahko angleščina anojing?
<marko-_-> dobro veš kaj sem mislil:)
<christooss__> ne
<christooss__> pač angleščina je fucking zakon
<marko-_-> ni mi všeč britanski naglas, simple as that
<christooss__> posh je zakon
<christooss__> jebeš amerikanščino
<marko-_-> christooss__, o čem zdaj ti govoriš? o govoru ali o pisanju?
<marko-_-> jaz sem vse za to, da se uporablja pravilna angleščina ko pride do pisanja
<christooss__> tud za to sem
<marko-_-> ni mi pa všeč britanski naglas, ne bit en izmed onih elitistov ko preachajo kako so amerikanci zabiti pa da ne govorijo prave angleščine med tem ko 3/4 angleščine ki jo slišiš
<marko-_-> je "amerikanščina"
<marko-_-> pač, ne preferiram je
<christooss__> ne da so zabiti sam mi je velik boljš poslušat angleščino
<christooss__> k pa amerikanščino
<marko-_-> meni ni, k mam vedno odzadi v glavi ron weasleya
<christooss__> stephen frya npr
<marko-_-> kako govori
<marko-_-> "bloody hell, harry!"
<marko-_-> ko slišim kakega angleža
<christooss__> ja sej tud maš angleže k so neartikulirani bebci
<christooss__> sam velik jih je pa zelo dobro izobraženih
<christooss__> in pač te je vredno poslušat
<christooss__> so bolj zaupanja vredni :P
<marko-_-> :>
<christooss__> na kurac mi grejo američani na splošno zadnje čase
<christooss__> in z američani mislim
<christooss__> ameriško produkcijo
<christooss__> filmi, nadaljevanke, muska
<marko-_-> zakaj?
<christooss__> cko vse po istem kopitu
<christooss__> nadaljevanke sam Å¡tancajo Å¡e
<christooss__> enako je s filmi
<marko-_-> to se sliši kot da bi bla 15 letna deklica katera je pravkar vstopila v tisto indie/hipster fazo kot so zadnje čase popularne
<christooss__> sicer 2010 baje preseneča
<marko-_-> in sovraži ameriko, ljubi anglijo
<marko-_-> 'cause it's hip
<christooss__> aja
<christooss__> ne pač vse nadaljevanke k sm jih spremljal
<christooss__> se gibajo navzdol
<christooss__> po kvaliteti
<christooss__> muzka pa itak angleška sux
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> pomoje je to bolj placebo
<christooss__> jebeš indi bende
<marko-_-> nismo navajeni na angleške serije
<marko-_-> in pol je itak boljše
<christooss__> ?
<christooss__> nevem če
<marko-_-> jah ne vem, kolko ameriških serij si že pogledal?
<marko-_-> ene 30+ ziher
<christooss__> ja
<christooss__> enako število pa tud angleških
<marko-_-> in pol začneš gledat neko britansko serijo, narejena čisto po drugem kopitu
<marko-_-> verjetno še ti nekdo priporoča in reče kako je kul
<marko-_-> in bum, maš placebo
<marko-_-> no ne vem
<christooss__> ?
<christooss__> a če ti pa reče eden da je kul ameriška pa ni placebo
<christooss__> isto je to
<christooss__> over hypanje zadev
<marko-_-> hm
<christooss__> nevem no zanč sm spet gledu konana pa sploh nevem kaj folk vid v njem
<marko-_-> kere britanske serije pa spremljaš?
<marko-_-> jaz spremljam ene 25 serij in kakih 15 mi je ziher bednih
<marko-_-> sam nimam kaj pametnejšega za delat
<marko-_-> če bi blo po mojem, bi vsako serijo po 2 sezonah končal:>
<christooss__> aja evo mam eno kul ameriško zate :)
<christooss__> bored to death
<christooss__> če si gledu
<marko-_-> mislim da sem pilota pogledal
<marko-_-> jaja
<marko-_-> sem pogledal prve 4 epizode
<marko-_-> pa me ni prijela
<christooss__> čak a episodes je ameriška zdej
<christooss__> a nista glavna igralca angleža?
<christooss__> vsaj ženska je
<alyosha> joooj two and a half men nebo zdj prihajal vn
<alyosha> tip sow na rehab
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> hihi
<christooss__> toj prov avtobiografija
<christooss__> :)
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip je isti u resnici
<alyosha> samo malo bolj kreten verjetno:D
<alyosha> tam je prikazan tko duhovito
<christooss__> jup
<alyosha> pomoje je pa kr zatezen
<CrazyLemon> tip je zadnjič 30k $ dau za prostitutke!
<CrazyLemon> v dveh dneh!!
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> momački:D
<christooss__> ja no isto k berluskoni
<alyosha> samo to so tašne ki so po 1000 na uro:D
<alyosha> ajd na 2
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma kak berluskoni..je nula proti njemu :D
<alyosha> samo res
<bogdanov> DON CORLEONE!
<alyosha> charli je partyboy do jaja:D
<CrazyLemon> berlusconi ma rad mladoletne :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> tip ma 70 let stari
<alyosha> in kara 18letnice
<alyosha> svaka mu cast
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jaz bi tudi ko bom meel 70:D
<alyosha> omg
<alyosha> novica na 24ur
<alyosha> ponovitev
<alyosha> Suzana jakšič bo konec mesca priredila izbor
<alyosha> za najlepšega estradnika
<alyosha> in estradnico
<alyosha> omg
<CrazyLemon> waw..to bom gledal!
<alyosha> u zivo bomo sli
<alyosha> samo ona pa je ne
<alyosha> drolja in pol
<CrazyLemon> ponosna drolja! :D
<alyosha> jaz če bi mew pare bi ji plačal da dela gluposti kašne da se ji smejem
<alyosha> ona bi use nardila za pare
<alyosha> oz. KO bom mew pare:D
<alyosha> zenska res use bi nardila za 5min "slave"
<alyosha> grave
<alyosha> soseda bivša
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kravetina
<alyosha> dj zdj pa res spat
<CrazyLemon> sej..hči ji ni nič bolša..baje se tudi ona rada okoli vlači :DD ..si že bil pri njej??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ne maram jaz tašnih droljastih
<CrazyLemon> si a..hahaha
<alyosha> usaj da se javno ve:p
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> une prikrite drolje so bolj ql:D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> da se ti ne gabi:D
<alyosha> i like them joung i like them fresh:D
<alyosha> dj dj
<alyosha> gutte nacht
 * alyosha off
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<bogdanov> disk je su pogobe
<bogdanov> ccccc
<CrazyLemon> ccc
<bogdanov> tkoj to
<bogdanov> laptop
<bogdanov> po postlah
<bogdanov> pizda
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov !!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO9r5s4Knss&feature=feedu
<CrazyLemon> !!!!!!
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Carice
<CrazyLemon> carice!!!!
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> maaaaaa caaaaaar :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> as fan ti
<bogdanov> od nih
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ok volis me
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> ej totalen :D
<uni4dfx> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> hahaha faaaaak :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> legenda sta nimas kej
<uni4dfx> dear lord
<uni4dfx> folk ma cajta :D
<CrazyLemon> "pizda me zjebe to brdo ej"
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a boš reku da ni smešno :D
<uni4dfx> je sam ne predstavlam si da bi js tak video naredu :D
<bogdanov> a bleedd kremšapte di beste
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t74o2wNHn-E&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Vinjeta
<CrazyLemon> ma js bi delu sam fak no..tip je res oriđinal :D
<uni4dfx> ta je bolša ja :D
<uni4dfx> vinjete
<uni4dfx> du ju hav a kartre on Å¡ajbe Å¡ofer XD
<christooss__> Å¡leht essen
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> nice
<napsy> christooss__: uporabljas kaj gnome-shell?
<CrazyLemon> eem..a ve kdo kako bi naredu en seznam na fb ter jim po defaultu prepovedal ogled mojih vsebin ? :)
<christooss__> napsy občasno
<christooss__> ti?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon to mam js že dolg :D
<christooss__> cko na cajte preklopim na shell
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx do tell
<christooss__> sam nevem gnome 2.30 ftw :)
<CrazyLemon> ker mam ene mladoletne kle
<napsy> christooss__: ker sem sprobu z opensource radeon drajverji ... dela vse gladko vendar se takoj sesuje ko odprem activities :)
<CrazyLemon> in nočem da gledajo mojih vsebin
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon nardiš grupo folka
<CrazyLemon> grupo al seznam ?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon nevem kako se v slovenščini reče, verjetno seznam
<CrazyLemon> a to tist v edit friends naredim ?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon in pol tm k štelaš pravice pa to sam namest posameznga folka odtipkaš kr grupo
<uni4dfx> ja
<CrazyLemon> kje pa Å¡telam pravice ? :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..nastavitve zasebnosti
<uni4dfx> privacy settings
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> pa klikneš Customize
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjbhngQtEcc&feature=related
<bogdanov> GAGA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sauna
<bogdanov> HAHA
 * uni4dfx playing: Lady Gaga - Eh, Eh (Nothing Else I Can Say)  [0:09/2:56]
<uni4dfx> gaga :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDSQ2Zg2kKM&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - CAR
<bogdanov> eo crazyja
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx tnx :)
<uni4dfx> np
<bogdanov> ona je trikrat
<bogdanov> ispit delala
<bogdanov> mene je komisija
<bogdanov> vrgla
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> "to biatch!"      "cakaj..a si ti tud iz bihaca"    ahahaha :D
<bogdanov> haha
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> ahha
<christooss__> nice find :)
<JezBrezHruske> hola kdo tu
<JezBrezHruske> en problem
<christooss__> itqk
<JezBrezHruske> 22 00 * * * apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y
<uni4dfx> that looks like cron
<JezBrezHruske> tole sem dal v sudo crontab -e
<JezBrezHruske> yeaa pa ne dela mislem sam updejta se
<JezBrezHruske> ne upgrade pa ne dela
<napsy> mislim da cron ne zastopi bash
<JezBrezHruske> aja hmm
<CrazyLemon> dej raje skripto napiš pa dej pot do skripte
<uni4dfx> JezBrezHruske ne delat tega v terminalu, inštaleri gnome-schedule
<JezBrezHruske> nah ne gui spet
<JezBrezHruske> kako se pa pozene skripto pol
<JezBrezHruske> 22 00 * * * /etc/blabla.sh
<JezBrezHruske> ?
<christooss__> jup
<christooss__> pa executable mora bit
<bogdanov> :))
<JezBrezHruske> da, ql super hvala hvala :)
<uni4dfx> JezBrezHruske drgač maš pa še bolšo varianto
<uni4dfx> sudo apt-get install unattended-upgrades
<CrazyLemon> maš pa tudi v nastavitvah "namestitev varnostnih popravkov brez potrditve"  :)
<uni4dfx> ja sam pravi da noče GUIja
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam sem da noče dodatnega guia :D
<JezBrezHruske> kaj je pa to ?
<uni4dfx> paket namenjen točno temu kar ti hočeš
<uni4dfx> s tem da lahko vse lepo naštimaš kdaj in kaj točno nej upgrejda
<JezBrezHruske> ubistvu hocem samo da mi ne odpira unga okna za posodobitve vsakic sredi filma, bom pa probal tud tiest gui..
<uni4dfx> brezveze ene svoje skripte pisat če je že vse narjen
<JezBrezHruske> ok bom pa to uporabil
<uni4dfx> JezBrezHruske tle maš pa vse detajle o tem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<Seniorita> Automatic Security Updates - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS3Olh9DnaE&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Unicorn After Wisdom Teeth
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> who's in the house .. .J.C
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<JezBrezHruske> lol
<bogdanov> ma kdo hp probooka
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> not me!
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> najt
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon Great news!
<uni4dfx> dans je biu pred našo bajto parkiran Dacia Sandero
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> ah kva je šu spat že pussy :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dons je biu se doug
<bogdanov> ponavad ma uro ob 2h
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750297739/prenosnik-hp-probook-4520s-253-ghz-wt173ea-hp-torba
<Seniorita> Prenosnik HP ProBook 4520s 2,53 GHz (WT173EA) + HP torba - mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> not bad
<JezBrezHruske> res je
<JezBrezHruske> a mi ga bos za valentinovo kupu ?
<christooss__> 200€ za windows 7 ultimate?
<bogdanov> ja itak
<christooss__> dobr leptop
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss__> še boljš če bi mel i7 za isto ceno :)
<bogdanov> kje
<bogdanov> bi dobu i7
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> http://www.nakupi.net/izdelek_Prenosnik-DELL-Studio-1735-DS1735N40847-
<christooss__> ?
<bogdanov> zdj mam tole
<Seniorita> Prenosnik DELL Studio 1735 (DS1735N40847)
<uni4dfx> raj kup un nov proc Sandy Vagina al kaj je že
<bogdanov> aja sm mislu
<christooss__> uni4dfx a un k je ful bugast mislš :)
<uni4dfx> nevem, a je?
<uni4dfx> neki sm slišu da ma DRM not lol
<bogdanov> a kup kdo dam za 500 :))
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OIt2ABJlwA&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Alen i Indira - Lopov
<bogdanov> upd sam zate
<bogdanov> haha
<christooss> pičku mater pomoje bom mogu prov kupt en komplet torx izvijačev
<christooss> k morm laptop spucat not
<christooss> ena temperatura je zdej konstantno na 100°
<christooss> wierd
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm kupu
<bogdanov> zanc komplet
<bogdanov> u interdiskontu
<bogdanov> za 15eu
<bogdanov> nevem ce so res kvaliteta ampak ok
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sicer pa ko mas lah stopino na 100 kva je na 100?
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss> temp1:       +76.0°C  (crit = +256.0°C)
<christooss> temp2:       +69.0°C  (crit = +108.0°C)
<christooss> temp3:       +62.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<christooss> temp4:       +36.5°C  (crit = +108.0°C)
<christooss> temp5:       +80.0°C  (crit = +110.0°C)
<christooss> temp5 je pri rahli obremenitvi 100
<christooss> domnevam da proc
<JezBrezHruske> mal poglej ke je senzor
<JezBrezHruske> pa to bi se moral ze prej ugasnit
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> to ni proc
<bogdanov> na 80
<bogdanov> sicer se pa kr greje
<bogdanov> precej
<bogdanov> poglej u biosu
<christooss> jup
<bogdanov> sensorsi so tud tko tko
<christooss> sej zdej je padl na 65
<bogdanov> s kompresorjem spihej
<bogdanov> pa bo
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss> ampak je občutna razlika
<christooss> bogdanov sej
<christooss> morm odpret laptop
<christooss> da bom lahk učinkovito spihal
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kok paje str
<bogdanov> laptop
<bogdanov> mjbi tud pasta
<bogdanov> že slaba cej staro
<christooss> 3 leta
<bogdanov> men je su lih disk u laptopu
<bogdanov> no od tamale
<bogdanov> k ga ma u postl
<bogdanov> pa se segreje
<JezBrezHruske> ssd ?
<bogdanov> na sreco ne
<bogdanov> ssd
<bogdanov> mau laptopov
<JezBrezHruske> ok
<bogdanov> ma ssd
<bogdanov> :)
<JezBrezHruske> moj ma :P
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> moj netbook
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> :)
<JezBrezHruske> vem
<bogdanov> ;)
<christooss> jst bi tud mel ssd :)
<JezBrezHruske> carja sva
<bogdanov> haha
<JezBrezHruske> :D
<bogdanov> chirstooss
<bogdanov> za to kr
<bogdanov> ponuja
<bogdanov> so predragi
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss> ja sej bi mi en drug plačal
<christooss> doh
<christooss> :P
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<JezBrezHruske> rec punci
<JezBrezHruske> za valentinovo
<JezBrezHruske> :D
<bogdanov> upd ze ve
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> as povrebu
<bogdanov> sosedo
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss> :)
<JezBrezHruske> ma kje je moja soseda prva
<JezBrezHruske> una bo mela 4 dni za mano valentinovo
<JezBrezHruske> haha
<JezBrezHruske> sicer pa ne nism
<JezBrezHruske> ..
<JezBrezHruske> in grem film gledat
<bogdanov> zakva ne
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> upd
<christooss> nč jst grem tud
<JezBrezHruske> wrong side of town upam da bo za kej
<christooss> ln
<JezBrezHruske> :D
<bogdanov> mogu bos u exena
<bogdanov> druge nema
<bogdanov> haha
<JezBrezHruske> ja sej bom res sel 1x
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<JezBrezHruske> nc grem
<JezBrezHruske> uzivej
<JezBrezHruske> aydee
<bogdanov> enako
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> aj kdo
<bogdanov> uveljavlu
<bogdanov> u bigbangu
<bogdanov> SE ZGODI?!?!?
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<yang> ojla saska
<sasa84> oj yang, dobro jutro
<yang> kako ?
<sasa84> ma bo
<sasa84> ti?
<yang> sasa84: bo
<sasa84> yang, mene se neki loteva mislm... sem neki čudna ;)
<sasa84> mislm, Že tko sem mal čudna...sam zadne dva dni pa sploh :D
<yang> aja, vrocina pa to ?
<alyosha> omg končno
<alyosha> te otroci danes so samo za jih tepst res
<alyosha> sama Å¡koda nobene koristi od njih
<sasa84> yang, ma ne vem...mal me zebe, pojma nimam
<sasa84> alyosha, si razvozu otroke? ;)
<alyosha> ma staaaari
<alyosha> to ob 8h ze
<sasa84> ps: stara ;)
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> sem se do zdj ukv arjal z pofukanim internetom tu doma
<alyosha> ubil ga bom
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> bogi revež
<alyosha> aaaaaaaaa
<alyosha> kko me znervira
<sasa84> ja pa kok da je ta mulček pr vas?
<alyosha> ma mi smo pri njih:/
<alyosha> začasno
<alyosha> :/
<sasa84> ajaaa, tipr njih žviš...ja pol morš pa mal potrpet ;)
<alyosha> ej nevidim ure da gremo proč od tu
<alyosha> naj se sami ukvarjajo z tem
<alyosha> ma kurac moj malo potrpet
<sasa84> haha
<alyosha> pol pa ko jim internet ne dela
<alyosha> aljosa zakaj ne dela
<alyosha> dj zrihtaj nam
<alyosha> evo vam kurac
 * sasa84 privošči sproščujočo masažo svojemu učencu ;)
<alyosha> naj vam on zrihta pizde smotane
<alyosha> jooooj
<alyosha> sasa84:  ja kaj še čakaš:p
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> se morm pohvalt, d je moj učenec zlo priden ;)
<alyosha> ma res
<alyosha> ni prevededu Å¡e unega celega dela
<alyosha> ki ni nič useskupaj:D
<sasa84> zjutri otroke razvaža, pol prevaja... ;)
<alyosha> učiraj sem ful malo časa mel:/
<alyosha> hehe
<sasa84> ni panike...sej smo prostovoljci ;)
<alyosha> zdj se moram lotit dj usaj uno da končam celo
<alyosha> Å¡e 2 3 strani
<alyosha> ma ja ma ni to to:D
 * sasa84 je tud včasih par dni off :P
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> samo zdj sem se nerviral tu 2h
<alyosha> nemoram Å¡eD
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> učiriraj ne ko sem mu porte use lbokiral
<alyosha> veš kaj je cepec naredu
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> iz omare privleku Å¡e en router in si g apriklopu na kabel od tv-ja
<sasa84> buahahahahahahahaha
<alyosha> iin to danes ob 6h zjutraj
<alyosha> pred poukom
<alyosha> ..
<alyosha> in nevem kako mu je ratalo
<alyosha> je zjebal use kar se zjebat da
<alyosha> če bi bil malo bolj pameten bi še reku da je namensko
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> kolk je star?
<alyosha> samo je bolj srečo mew da je porušu  se skupaj
<alyosha> ma nevem
<alyosha> 12 13 14?
<alyosha> nekje konec osnovne
<alyosha> nemaram tolko starih otrok že tako
<alyosha> pol pa Å¡e da je tak kreen
<alyosha> ajej
<alyosha> ugalvnem mogu sem nakoncu router na factory dat
<alyosha> in nastavit na novo
<alyosha> ni mi blo druge
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> ugalvnem zdj dela
<alyosha> aja zdj sem mu na mrezni nastavu
<alyosha> da mu ne bere SSID:D
<alyosha> upam damu ne bo delalo nič zdj
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> samo pst!:DD
<yang> kak router imas ?
<alyosha> netgear
<alyosha> nek tak poceni
<yang> openwrt ?
 * sasa84 ne zna nastavt routerja
<alyosha> a-a
<sasa84> no, mogoče bi ga zdej znala
<alyosha> nevem no
<alyosha> neko sranje od routerja je
<alyosha> WGR614
<yang> alyosha: cak da pogledam
<t3ch> lah mas iptables pa 2 omrezni pa switch za router
<alyosha> ma nima smisla tu doma karkoli delat dokelr je ta kretenkotu
<alyosha> cez 2/3 mesce
<alyosha> se selimo
<alyosha> pol bom porihtal use kot treba
<alyosha> zdj se mi res neda ker itak usake 2 dni neki novega sčarain ne dela nič
<yang> http://www.seattlewireless.net/NetgearWGR614
<Seniorita> NetgearWGR614 - SeattleWireless
<yang> vec izdaj je od v1 - v9
<alyosha> v7
<yang> oz do v6
<alyosha> hehe ta ke v7
<alyosha> WGR614v7
<alyosha> Firmware Version	V2.0.30_2.0.30
<alyosha> kako je dropbox zajebana zadeva:D
<yang> zal ne podpira openwrtja
<alyosha> se mi je zdelo ker je biltko
<alyosha> najcenejsi router:D
<alyosha> kaj praviš na debian serverju ne
<alyosha> bi lahko naredu router
<alyosha> če bi dal not še eno wlan kartico
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> samo itak zdj nima nič od tega smisla ker smo usi na isti liniji in je en kurac
<yang> ja mors met tako mrezno ki podpira routing
<yang> ne vem tocno kaksne so te kartice
<alyosha> to bom čez par mescew studiraw
<alyosha> se ne mudi nikamor
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ko dobimo novo stanovanje:DD
<yang> ampak verjetno se to ne splaca posebej kupovati
<alyosha> pa bo treba zrihtat use
<yang> kupi si router ki podpira openwrt pa se malo igraj
<alyosha> tudi ni slaba ideja ja:D
<yang> tejle linksys wrt-54gl so okoli 40 eur novi
<sasa84> jaz mam tud tega linksysa
<yang> to je najbolj "klasicen" od starih routerjev
<sasa84> :)
<yang> in ima najboljso podporo za openwrt
<sasa84> jaz sem kar zadovolna z njim :)
<sasa84> Å¡pa lovi Å¡e sosedom LOL
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> no, sej ga mam "pod ključem" ;)
<alyosha> no no neki tasnega bomo nabavli ja:D
<alyosha> usi bi mogli met pod ključem:D
<alyosha> u nemčiji dobiš kazen če imaš nezaščiten wlan
<yang> pa potem se lahko pridruzis projektu http://wlan-lj.net/
<Seniorita> wlan ljubljana – odprto brezžično omrežje Ljubljane
<alyosha> ha nice to
<alyosha> samo jaz sem iz morja doma:D
<yang> alyosha: ta prjekt je zdaj razsirjen na obmocje slovenije
<alyosha> pff samo je neki ljudi dalo router
<alyosha> lih gledam ja tu Å¡e maribor in to
<alyosha> koper/izola/piran/anakaran ni nobenega:D
<alyosha> samo je pa smeh ta projekt
<alyosha> nisem vidu Å¡e
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mamo pa u kopru pokrit center
<alyosha> wlan
<alyosha> je pina pokrila
<alyosha> samo moraš it prvo h njim da ti djao user pa pass pol pa se lahko povežeš
<alyosha> in pa nisem siguren da Å¡e lawfa:D pr nas je u navadi da neki nardijo dela 1 mesec pol se pa opusti:D
<yang> na primorskem sta samo v sezani dve tocki
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> oj napsy ;)
<yang> alyosha: ta wlan-lj ti sam zgenerira image, ki ga samo nalozis in zapeces na router, ne rabis se matrati z manualno konfiguracijo. edino kar se ni porprto je PPPoE povezava preko gesla.
<alyosha> ql je to yang  res
<alyosha> nic moram it do trgovine:D
<alyosha> tip je cew housewife:D
<sasa84> alyosha, zavidam tvoji punci ;)
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1058-1: PostgreSQL vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1058-1
<alyosha> sasa84:  hehe sj sem ti reku da me za dober denar posodi:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> :D
<christooss> dobro jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<christooss> jo andrejz a kej veš a kako je planiran prevod gnome-shell?
<christooss> k ne bo vključen v offical ubuntu
<andrejz> ja prevaja se kot del gnome, IMO
<christooss> aha
<christooss> pol nič launchpad prevajanja
<andrejz> http://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/gnome-shell/master/po/sl
<Seniorita> Module Translation: gnome-shell
<andrejz> ne
<andrejz> mislim mogoče jo bodo tud v launchpad uvozil enkrat
<andrejz> samo je bolj pametno v upstreamu prevajat
<christooss> jup ampak
<christooss> je bl na izi prek launchpada :)
<andrejz> AFAIK se čaka na string freeze, ker se niz še kar dost spreminjajo
<andrejz> @christooss: res je, ampak to ni vedno plus ;)
<christooss> sam lažje je
<christooss> če se pojavlja več enakih izrazov
<christooss> čez cel program
<christooss> maš suggestion
<christooss> da vsaj veš kako je nekdo pred tabo prevajal
<andrejz> no saj to maš tud drugje (translation memory)
<christooss> aja
<andrejz> slabost je predvsem ta, da se velikokrat zgodi da en paket prevede 10 prevajalcev (vsak 10%), vsak malo po svoje
<andrejz> pa tud težje je nadzirat QA, IMO.
<andrejz> v gnome en prevede cel paket, drug pregleda cel paket in se ve
<andrejz> v launchpadu pa je to malo težje
<andrejz> pa tud hitreje se dela offline
<christooss> to je pa res
<andrejz> jaz bi rekel da je launchpad boljši za občasne prevajalce, če pa resno prevajaš je pa offline boljše
<christooss> sam pač sam gledam na prevode k wikipiedijo
<christooss> vekuj dobi od the občasnih prevajalcev
<christooss> i think
<andrejz> ? vekuj ?
<christooss> veliko
<christooss> rofl
<christooss> res sploh nism vidu da sm se zatipku :)
<andrejz> hja, kaj pa vem... odvisno koliko je teh občasnih
<christooss> ok
<andrejz> lahko ti povem za launchpad
<andrejz> nekih ljudi ki se se enkrat včalnili v prevajalsko ekipo in sem ter tja prevajajo je 50
<andrejz> od tega jih 10 prevede okoli 80-85 %
<christooss> no ok vseen je 20% ostanka
<christooss> ni velik res je
<andrejz> poleg tega tisti redni veliko boljše prevajajo (kakovostno) od redkih. Tako da so občasni prevajalci tud kul, samo ni to pa neki čudež
<christooss> ampak je pa nekej
<christooss> sicer pol kolk je konsistentno je pa drugo
<andrejz> ja saj je kul, samo ni to da bi rekel, dajmo se na občasne prevajalce zanašat
<christooss> ne itak da ne
<andrejz> cilj je občasne v redne pretvorit
<andrejz> vsaj toliko da jih kdaj dobiš na netu, da jim lahko kaj razložiš, itd..
<andrejz> če te zanima, se kar oglasi
<andrejz> bbl
<andrejz> :)
<win7> dan
<alyosha> dober
<alyosha> pa sončen:d
<Tadej> re
 * Tadej je zbolel :S
<Tadej> pa tko lep dan je
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> CrazyLemon Great news!
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> dans je biu pred našo bajto parkiran Dacia Sandero
<CrazyLemon> in? :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil v bologni v stepwayu :D
<Tadej> Dacia Sandero :)))
<Tadej> great news :P
<CrazyLemon> sam dacia reklamira da je sandero po ADAC testiranjih 5. najzanesljivejši avto v evropi
<CrazyLemon> me prav zanima če je to res
<Tadej> malo vrjetno
<CrazyLemon> On June 8, 2011, dubbed World IPv6 Day, participants will enable
<CrazyLemon> IPv6 on their main services for 24 hours.  Cisco, Juniper,
<CrazyLemon> Hurricane Electric, and Bing have also announced their
<CrazyLemon> participation.
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> to bo kaos :P
<CrazyLemon> po moje bo Murphy naredu svoje :))
<Tadej> :)
<uni4dfx> ker je tazadn Need For Speed zdej?
<alyosha> underground 2
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> od tam dalje pojma nimam:D
<uni4dfx> underground 2 že ne more bit
<uni4dfx> to je 2004
<alyosha> ti pravim da se mi sanja ne kaj je blo od tam naprej
<alyosha> aja kaj ni zdj neki uni
<alyosha> kao kot je bil najjači nfs
<alyosha> kaj je ze
<alyosha> jooj
<alyosha> hot pursuit
<alyosha> nov pač
 * alyosha bbl
<uni4dfx> ah
<uni4dfx> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12402
<Seniorita> WineHQ  - Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 (NFS11)
<uni4dfx> bohnedej da bi v wine kdaj kej delal
<christooss> uni4dfx nfs serija nikol ne dela lih dobr
<christooss> še nfs2 šteka čist
<christooss> microsoft pa to
 * CrazyLemon je kar dosti časa igral NFS ko je bil še mladenič
<uni4dfx> :)
<uni4dfx> jah nevem men je na winsih zmeri delal lepo :P
<CrazyLemon> carice! :D
<upd> hoj
<uni4dfx> pi
<uni4dfx> oi*
<uni4dfx> lol
<upd> :)
<upd> http://www.cloudomat.com/ no tole bo pa menda naslednji let po fakultetav lj.
<Seniorita> Cloudomat
<uni4dfx> a ma kdo že tanovga buntuja?
<upd> 5€ ob vpisu, dobiš 5gb placa, lohk nalagaš gor, doma sprintaš greš iskat v lj..
<upd> prvoks mi eno uro nabijal o tem heh
<upd> prfoks*
<uni4dfx> drago :D
<upd> ja tuki je tko da maš 5€ pol za kopije
<upd> se pravi 5 centov ena kopija
<upd> in ti odšteva pa z moneto boš lohk plačal, pa pošiljal drugim prek emaila..
<upd> pač fora dropbox
<uni4dfx> čak kaj "sprintaš"
<uni4dfx> slike?
<upd> ja kar hočeš, daš printat pa pol greš iskat na faks ane
<upd> oz. kjerkoli bojo že imel printerje
<uni4dfx> hm
<sasa84> juhuuu
<uni4dfx> kaj je benefit tega? sej lahko printam tud doma :D
<uni4dfx> hello sasa
<upd> ja fora tega je da ti ni treba doma skrbet za printer, pa da boš dal zapiske gor in vsem na listi poslal naprej, objavu na fb filmček ki ga boš naložil gor itd..
<sasa84> ij uni4dfx
<sasa84> oj ;)
<upd> a obstaja kakšna stran/forum slovenskih programerjev ? mam neki namen naredit..
<hrga> za game dev obstaja
<upd> .net ?
<upd> aja slogamedev hm
<upd> ok kr ql
<upd> http://www.domenlo.com/free-desktop-wallpapers/ vam pokaže slike v chrome ?
<Seniorita> Free desktop wallpapers for your Windows, MacOS and Linux system... | Domen Lo * Surreal Art, Fantasy Art *
<uni4dfx> wohoo, APS1 mam 10 :D
<alyosha> amm je tu kašen über majster da pomaga:D
<alyosha> kako lahko resetiram na daleč visto
<alyosha> vem pasword in use
<alyosha> kako bi se logiraw gor?
<alyosha> remote
<uni4dfx> ssh server inštaliri lol
<alyosha> aja in pc je u local mreži
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> nic instlairat
<alyosha> nesme vedet cepec da mu jaz to delam:D
<alyosha> bi mu rad usaketolko resetiral malo
<alyosha> da zgubi voljo do zivljenja:D
<alyosha> ker je idiot
<uni4dfx> hehe
<alyosha> sigurno je na izi
<alyosha> če vem user in geslo in use
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo nevem kako bi se lotu:D
<alyosha> ahh brb
<alyosha> :D
<upd> bla
<upd> če nima remote desktop uplopljen
<upd> ne bo nič
<upd> zdej lohk sam neki mu pošglješ nek virus al neki, al pa porte poskeniraš pa vidiš če jekak exploit
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> kaj za linix kašen port scaner
<uni4dfx> nmap
<alyosha> al gre iz terminala mogoce turdi?
<alyosha> nmap
<uni4dfx> da
<alyosha> nevem kak ose prej nisem spownu da bi mogu mu ownat pc in bi ibl mir
<alyosha> kadar je dosadan samo restart:D
<t3ch> dodaj ga na msn oz. FB pa se delaj da si picka.. pa neki virus ot. backdoor ki je datoteka *.exe spremeni v: anamarija-poletje2011.com
<t3ch> pa mu to sendaj
<alyosha> ma je tu zraven pc:D
<alyosha> ko je u Å¡oli mu ga lahko instaliram
<alyosha> samo je tolko pown smeti ze pc da ne gre nič gor da
<alyosha> t
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> se bolse da spremenis v anamarija-poletje2011-jpg..com
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kako scaniram iz nmap na hitro:p
<alyosha> da ne iscem tu
<alyosha> in se cudim
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> poletje2011 :D
<bogdanov> ABUSERJI!!!!
<uni4dfx> lol'd
<t3ch> se pa nias sploitov za visto al ma kdo
<t3ch> :)
<bogdanov> exploit-db.com
<t3ch> te pa zima2011
<upd> nmap -vvv -d -sV ip
<t3ch> :))
<bogdanov> ;))
<t3ch> pa ziher sem da neo noben sploit delo na compu brez serverov
<t3ch> prej ga pwnas prek adobe readera.. mesengera.. navadne slike
<t3ch> z napizdancijo
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> joojo
<alyosha> brb
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> znj
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> Nmap scan report for 192.168.1.5 [host down, received no-response]
<alyosha> amapk je 100% online
<upd> nmap -vvv -d -P0 ip
<upd> al je -PO
<alyosha> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> baje obstaja neka ipv6 ranljivost v visti/7 ..samo ne vem če je orodje na voljo..uglavnem.. vsi pcji zmrznejo :D
<upd> če si pa profi kar nisi.. pa arp spoofind, pa ip redirection, pa malformed packet pa javascript v google pa refirection google ip na tvoj host pa da se zažene skripta
<upd> ing*
<alyosha> upd:  tko kot si povedal če si profi:D jaz pa nisem:D
<upd> redirection* pm
<upd> ma sj toj preveč dela za enga k je v lanu ga lohk zbiješ 10x prej
<upd> :)
<alyosha> sj to me muči tip je u lanu
<alyosha> vem geslo
<alyosha> in use
<alyosha> in memoram conectat
<alyosha> wtf:D
<upd> če bi se to dalo veš kolk porničev bi blo na internetu
<upd> :)
<alyosha> dobro zdj skenira porte
<alyosha> pomoje itak bo polno usega odprto
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hehe:D
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/podeljena-zadnja-dva-bloka-naslovov-protokola-ipv4/250198
<Seniorita> Podeljena zadnja dva bloka naslovov protokola IPv4 :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<alyosha> Host is up, received user-set.
<alyosha> All 1000 scanned ports on 192.168.1.5 are filtered because of 1000 no-responses
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> kaj to pomeni kao da nima nic
<uni4dfx> jp
<uni4dfx> firewall ma vžgan
<alyosha> u winih
<alyosha> mnjaooo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ju3 ko ga nebo mu bom inštaliraw neki gor
<alyosha> kaj da mu instliram
<alyosha> da bo najbolj ql?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> meni je dovolj samo da ga rebootam kadar mi paše:D
<uni4dfx> ma
<uni4dfx> varovalko mu vn fukn
<alyosha> ssh odprem?
<alyosha> oz. instaliram
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> uni4dfx:  pol sem tudi jaz brez:D
<uni4dfx> a ni CrazyLemon par tednov nazaj limov ene linke exploitov za visto/7
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  !
<alyosha> zdj lih gledam tu na tej exploitdatabase
<alyosha> če je kaj:D
<alyosha> sj čene do ju3 bom ze prezivel:D
<yang> ali ima kdo sata power in data kabel viska iz lj
<yang> dam za pivo
<Tadej> re
<christooss> yang Tadej ma zih :)
<Tadej> christooss: Tadej ni v Lj :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> alyosha, a se ti še zmer z bodočo žlahto ukvarjaš? :P
<alyosha> sasa84:  dj ne govori mi sploh
<alyosha> ker bom znorel
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> če bi se mi dalo kregat bi šow tam in mu pc razbil z kladivom
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> smao se mi neda potem poslušat nekih jokanj in podobnega
<alyosha> bom na lep način to rešu:D
<alyosha> reboot usakič ko se spownem:D
<alyosha> tko
<alyosha> naključno:D
<Tadej> to je lahko hw problem
<alyosha> Tadej:  ne ne..ročno se to reboota
<alyosha> nič slučajno:D
<Tadej> aha :
<Tadej> aha :)
<yang> ali ima kdo sata power in data kabel viska iz lj
<yang> dam za pivo
<yang> tadej mas ti
<Tadej> yang: mogoce bi kaj najdu, sam a prides v Kocevje? :)
<yang> haja
<Tadej> skoci v techtrade
<Tadej> sej je se odprt
<yang> to je pa dosti drazje kot pivo, ja zjutraj grem v techtrade
<Tadej> :)
<sasa84> alyosha, kaj bi pa rad naredu s tamalim? :P
<sasa84> pa mu dej kšno starševsko zaščito gor :P
<sasa84> haha
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> to ne pomaga
<alyosha> ker pol bo s5 zjebal use
<alyosha> tko kot danes zjutraj
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> ownat mu moram pc da ga lahko rebootam kadar mi paše
<alyosha> tko da ko bo dosadan oziroma ko se bo meni zljublo muj bom rebootal pc
<alyosha> ssredi čegarkoli
<alyosha> ze je:D
<alyosha> in bo umru
<alyosha> ker igra neke lguposti online
<alyosha> in pol mu bo sjebalo se use
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> that is a good plan:D
<sasa84> dobra fora ;)
<sasa84> no, jaz pa do babice Å¡ibam... daljinc ne dela... mislm d je treba baterije zamenat :P
<neett> http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs13/f/2007/077/2/e/Animator_vs__Animation_by_alanbecker.swf
<Tadej> alyosha: same neumnosti :)
<alyosha> Tadej:  ahh da bi vedu kaj moarm prezivljat use zaradi tega cepca
<alyosha> ajej
<alyosha> neett:  to si ti delal al si našu?:d
<alyosha> hudo je:D
<neett> nasu :P
<neett> na mail sn dobo no
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> hudo je
<neett> ja ne :)
<alyosha> moram Å¡e enkrat pogledat:D
<neett> jaz sn ze 2x, pa Å¡e tretjic venda bom :D
<Tadej> alyosha: kaj pa ce mu net poberes? :)
<Tadej> kaj mu bo pc brez neta :D
<alyosha> ja to sem nardu uciraj
<alyosha> pa je najdu nek router
<alyosha> go povezal
<alyosha> in zjebal celo mrezo
<alyosha> nic ni delalo
<alyosha> ker sta bla 2 routerja na istem IPju
<Tadej> vidis
<alyosha> in bo s5 kaj podobnega ratalo
<Tadej> sam delo si delas
<alyosha> a tako če mu rebootam
<alyosha> lahko rečem
<yang> a je tech trade odprt v soboto
<alyosha> to si virus fasal:D
<alyosha> in mu nebo nič jasno
<alyosha> in jaz nebom kao bad guy ker sem mu internet uzel:D
<Tadej> yang: comtron v btcju je 100%
<Tadej> yang: za techtrade pa ne vem
<Tadej> kaj pa na strani pise?
<alyosha> ker internnet bo delal:DD
<Tadej> alyosha: neki mu bos mogu instalirat
<alyosha> ja sj
<Tadej> druge poti ni
<alyosha> samo nevem Å¡e kaj
<alyosha> checkiram malo
<Tadej> jaz bi ssh server
<alyosha> al maš ti kak predlog
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> to sem mislu ne
<alyosha> kaj za windowse
<alyosha> kako to gre
<alyosha> pojma nimam
<alyosha> pobereš in kliknes ssh.exe:D
<alyosha> nastaviš in ja?
<alyosha> je
<alyosha> ?
<Tadej> ker cim mas kak remote desktop bo opazu da si se mu povezal gor
<Tadej> ne vem
<alyosha> sj
<alyosha> moram danes prečekirat
<alyosha> kako je z ssh na winih
<Tadej> nisem mel takih problemov z bratom
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uff da bi bil moj brat bi hitro to rešu:D
<alyosha> je od punce
<Tadej> sva mela 1pc pa ga pac nisem zraven spustu :D
<Tadej> aha
<alyosha> jaz sem mel sestro tašno sem jo hitro preuzgojil
<alyosha> :D
<yang> tadej a lahk ti pogledas jst imam mobi
<Tadej> yang: moment
<christooss> yang comshop ma zihr
<christooss> una Å¡tacuna zravn hotel lev
<yang> aha
<christooss> majo pa tud na strani
<christooss> enga zlistanga
<christooss> sam tm majo res vse
<christooss> telih priključkov je miljaužnt
<christooss> zato bojo zih mel sata kable
<Tadej> sobota od 9h do 15h
<Tadej> GSM: 030-313-696 	
<Tadej> TEL: 01-434-01-08
<Tadej> christooss: zraven hotela lev je techtrade :)
<christooss> yang sry
<christooss> techtrade
<christooss> :)
<christooss> tm majo zih vse kar rabš
<CrazyLemon> alyosha http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-ipv6/   igraj se malo s tem :)
<Seniorita> THC-IPV6 - attacking the IPV6 protocol suite
<CrazyLemon> em..flood_router6 al pa flood_advertise6 čist zmrzne visto
<CrazyLemon> nism siguren :)
<CrazyLemon> visto/win7
<alyosha> opa:D
<CrazyLemon> samo moraš met
<CrazyLemon> 32bit OS
<alyosha> ja ja ima
<CrazyLemon> ter kernel 2.6.x
<alyosha> aja jz:D
<alyosha> tudi mam
<CrazyLemon> ti moraš met..ne on
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> usi mamo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo kaj to je samo za v6 al tudi v4?
<CrazyLemon> v6
<alyosha> samo mi smo usi Å¡e na v4:D
<CrazyLemon> sej vista/win7 ma že builtin v6 če se prav spomnem
<alyosha> buu
<CrazyLemon> ipconfig ti izpiše v6 naslov
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem jest..l8r
<CrazyLemon> povej če dejansko dela :))
<alyosha> bomo vidli
<Tadej> alyosha: lahko mu pa preko dhcp dodelis v6 naslov
<miha> !google static dhcp
<Tadej> pa bos tocno vedu katerega ma pa se za pc ti ne bo treba :)
<Seniorita> Static DHCP - DD-WRT Wiki http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Static_DHCP
<Tadej> ka je ze program
<miha> !google static dhcp tomato
<Seniorita> Tomato Firmware - Wikibooks, open  books for an open world http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikibooks:Tomato_Firmware
<Tadej> ne sej lahko z svojo linux masino to nardi, ce sta v mrezi
<miha> lahko, seveda
<alyosha> pravi crazy da je na visti v6
<alyosha> bomo vidli
<alyosha> se Å¡e ukvarjam z unimi zadevami ki mi jih je dal tu:D
<Tadej> !google radvd
<Seniorita> Linux IPv6 Router Advertisement Daemon (radvd) http://www.litech.org/radvd/
<Tadej> ja je v6 gor, sam ce ne dobi v6 ipja ga po defaultu nima nastvljenga
<Tadej> torej ga ne mores napast
<Tadej> moras prvo z radvd dodelit ip
<Tadej> pol ko ves ip pa lahko floodas
<yang> http ipv6.debian.net  tukaj mas tut radvd razlozen
<sasa84> juhu
<Tadej> lp
<yang> zivjo sasa
<sasa84> :)
<gapi__> oj kaj novga
<sasa84> oj gapi__ ;)
<christooss> jo a kdo ve kako se izklopi Windows Logo designed for microsoft windows xp?
<christooss> k drugač bom fuknu en soseda komp skoz okn
<sasa84> windows logo?
<christooss> ja cko se imenuje scena
<christooss> kao preverja
<christooss> če ima naprava podpisane driverje
<christooss> vem fuknjeno
<christooss> sam nism jst kriv
<sasa84> pismo, morm prou razmislt kaj je to :D
<christooss> toj tist k maš okno
<christooss> vseeno nadaljuj
<christooss> al pa ustavi namestitev
<sasa84> to je v xpjih?
<christooss> jup
<sasa84> sam ponavad pr windowsih ej tko...nek inštaliraš...tist reš pol sam format :P
<christooss> ?
<sasa84> da ni kšna podoban fora kt tist kao če maš originalne xp-je...k ti je skoz težil
<christooss> ne
<christooss> to vem, da je blo v sp1
<christooss> sam tip ma inštaliran sp3
<christooss> pa še vedno teži
<bogdanov> a to original
<bogdanov> al
<christooss> k fora je, da uporab pol čist normalno driverje iz windows/system32
<christooss> bom probu dobit šeenkrat error da nardim skrinšot
<sasa84> no dj, d vidmo
<christooss> sasa84 evo slikca
<sasa84> ok
<christooss> http://file.si/public/view/full/150827
<Seniorita> skrinshot.JPG
<sasa84> aaaaa
<sasa84> to sm mela jst probleme s kamerco
<CrazyLemon> nevem če se to da izklopit :)
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..a je res tako težko kliknit "vseeno nadaljuj" ? :D
<sasa84> vseemo nadaljuj dj
<christooss> CrazyLemon pizda če k daš jeben usb ključ not
<CrazyLemon> ve on to dat..sam hoče met sistem brez tega
<christooss> morš 5krat kliknt to
<christooss> CrazyLemon in se mi bo strgalo
<CrazyLemon> christooss vedno k daš usb ključ ?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..vedno k daš drug usb ključ
<christooss> pač različen usb ključ
<christooss> ja
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<christooss> pa kr okn odpre
<christooss> najdena nova oprema
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne bi smelo
<christooss> vem
<christooss> sej zato pa sprašujem
<christooss> ni cko avtomatsko
<christooss> samo prek oblačkov
<CrazyLemon> si probal reinstall usb driverjev ?
<christooss> ne
<christooss> zakaj pa bi?
<christooss> amislš da je to fora
<CrazyLemon> mogoče so oni broken...nee vem če je... ampak nič bl pametnega mi ne pade na pamet
<bogdanov> najvrjetnje
<bogdanov> je to kt je crazy reku
<bogdanov> ker drugace bi dal naprej pa bi mogl skoz tko ustt
<christooss> sej pač so različni usb ključi in delajo bp sam pač vedno se odpre okno najdena naprava
<christooss> in pol dam samodejno najdi
<christooss> in mi najde samodejno pa je
<bogdanov> u device managerju
<bogdanov> je use kul
<bogdanov> driverji itd..
<bogdanov> ?
<christooss> jup
<sasa84> christooss, a čist za vsak usb se ti to pržge?
<christooss> ja
<bogdanov> probi unistall usbje
<bogdanov> pa datijh spet najde
<bogdanov> cudn je to k kokr das naprj nesme vec prasat pol za isti usb
<bogdanov> neki z driverji je fora
<christooss> bogdanov sej ne za isti usb
<christooss> za drugačen usb
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> toje pa normalno
<bogdanov> za xp
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> da ga prepozna
<bogdanov> itak usako napravo novo k dodas
<bogdanov> jo more zaznt
<bogdanov> ni tko?
<christooss> sej ne gre za to
<CrazyLemon> ni normalno..normalni so tisti oblački v trayu
<christooss> bogdanov jup cko k je CrazyLemon zdej napisu
<christooss> mislm da sm najdu izklop
<christooss> sam nevem morm restarta
<christooss> pod system > hardware > drivers
<christooss> je blo
<christooss> vsaj zdi se mi
<bogdanov> kvasi
<bogdanov> izklopu
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> ignore
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: 2-finger scrolling  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4740/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: 2-finger scrolling  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4740/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: 2-finger scrolling  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4740/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: 2-finger scrolling  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4740/new/posts/
<alyosha> mnjaooo
<alyosha> inptalirat ssh server na winih je umetnost
<alyosha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: 2-finger scrolling  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4740/new/posts/
<alyosha> groznitis
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: 2-finger scrolling  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4740/new/posts/
<t3ch> ve kdo kak na psybnc v config nastavit password za irc server
<CrazyLemon> !google imeniška hierarhija
<Seniorita> Marand.si - Sistemska administracija za unix http://www.marand.si/storitve/izobrazevanja/sistemska-administracija-za-unix/
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš password za irc server?
<CrazyLemon>  /bhelp addserver
<miha> http://www.primorske.si/Slovenija-in-svet/Nekateri-katoliski-duhovniki-zahtevajo-odpravo-cel.aspx
<Seniorita> Nekateri katoliški duhovniki zahtevajo odpravo celibata - Primorske Novice
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: 2-finger scrolling  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4740/new/posts/
<miha>  209.85.238.86 Feedfetcher-Google; (+http://www.google.com/feedfetcher.html; 1 subscribers; feed-id=12939988866914098745)http://triton.gfd.si/rss/novice
<Seniorita> Feedfetcher - Webmaster Tools Help
<miha> !google google knows
<Seniorita> google knows your  browsing history and is disappointed. http://www.whatgoogleknows.com/
<miha> lol
<upd> tututu
<miha> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: [rešeno] Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<upd> lp
<zdobersek> THIS SHIT IS BANANAS
<zdobersek> B-A-N-A-N-A-S
<zdobersek> !google bananas
<Seniorita> Banana - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banana
<zdobersek> !google this shit is bananas
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: this shit is bananas http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=this%20shit%20is%20bananas
<zdobersek> !google no doubt girl
<Seniorita> NO DOUBT LYRICS - Just A Girl http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/nodoubt/justagirl.html
<zdobersek> fak no
<zdobersek> !google no doubt singer
<Seniorita> No Doubt : Official Site http://www.nodoubt.com/
<zdobersek> kak je ze zenski ime ..
<zdobersek> GWEN STEFANI
<Grega> gwen stefani
<zdobersek> !google gwen stefani bananas
<Seniorita> Gwen Stefani - Hollaback Girl Lyrics http://artists.letssingit.com/gwen-stefani-lyrics-hollaback-girl-vt32djv
<zdobersek> !google hollaback girl youtube
<Seniorita> YouTube - Gwen Stefani - Hollaback Girl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZHjRQjbHrE
<upd> !translate en sl ommit
<Seniorita> ommit
<upd> !translate sl en izpustiti
<Seniorita> miss
<upd> ah
<upd> !translate en sl omit
<Seniorita> izpusti
<miha> !transkate en sl vomit
<miha> !translate en sl vomit
<Seniorita> bruhanje
<miha> !google google knows what you did last summmer
<Seniorita> Google Knows What You Did Last Summer | Build And Earn http://buildandearn.com/google-knows-what-you-did-last-summer/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: [rešeno] Edimax EW-7717UN  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4698/new/posts/
<upd> http://www.omfg.to/watch/2553-kinderprogramm-in-belgien/ haha
<Seniorita> Kinderprogramm in Belgien - Belgien, TV, Programm, Kinder, Video
<sasa84> juhuuu
<upd> juhuu
<Grega> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> uhuuuuuj
<Grega> ti pa mors bit nekaj posebnega!
<Grega> :P
<CrazyLemon> jes aj do!
<CrazyLemon> bikoz ajm spešl boj!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> jes ju ar!
<Grega> ;)
<CrazyLemon> aj em! maj mama tels mi det everi dej!
<Grega> to me je zdaj spomnilo na http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edCQxYzQqhU
<Grega> :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Korn- Earache My Eye
<Grega> My basketball coach, he just kicked me off the team
<Grega> For wearing high heel sneakers, and acting like a queen
<Grega> :)
<sasa84> oj upd
<sasa84> oj Grega
<sasa84> oh... CrazyLemon ...
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> niti dotaknil se te nisem pa kr vzdih?
<CrazyLemon> the power of crazy lemon
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> oz bl rečeno the curse
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<sasa84> looool
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj bi šele blo, če bi se me dotaknu ;)
<Grega> poplave
<Grega> :)
 * sasa84 odplava v sanje...
<sasa84> :P
<Grega> :>
<Jorky> brčer
<uni4dfx> brčer uroš
<Jorky> ini4dfx kdo pa je Uroš*
<Jorky> ?
<CrazyLemon> od njegove mame brat njenega očeta sine pradedka in nezakonska hči soseda
<CrazyLemon> sin*
<Jorky> I see :D
<Jorky> in kaj dogaja?
<upd> sasa84
<sasa84> upd
<sasa84> a ja...pvt :P
<upd> daaa :D
<Jorky> wtf?
<sasa84> jorky Å¡u dol :\
<CrazyLemon> jah dddddd
<CrazyLemon> ženska a ti nč ne vidiš
<sasa84> oh... :\
<CrazyLemon> on pršu sm da se s tabo pogovarja..tip a z updjem na pvt
<sasa84> če me upd mot!
<CrazyLemon> mislim W T  F!
<sasa84> o jaaaa
<sasa84> W*T*F!!!
<upd> kaj sem spet jest kriv
<CrazyLemon> če bi men to naredila js se neb več nikoli s tabo pogovarjal!
<sasa84> :'(
<sasa84> zihr bi me zbrisu iz fb-ja, kle banou...
<sasa84> oh...
<sasa84> zajebala zadeve...čist
<CrazyLemon> ne bi! preprosto bi naredu /ignore sasa84
<upd> fak no sej ni noben umru
<CrazyLemon> !
<sasa84> ja pismo, jorkya snubm za date no
<sasa84> kle pa bi rad upd gradiu hiše posebi :P
<upd> ja haloo :D
<sasa84> damn
<sasa84> fantje, veste kaj pravjo... kopriva ne pozebe! :P
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha..kaj sm zdej prebral.. "eto sto ja radim - micem gaypervs.com s jednog hostinga na drugi ;("        ahahahhahaha
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> RE
<uni4dfx> joj srečno novo leto
<uni4dfx> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> uni4dfx, enako...srečnga pa zdravga :P
<yang> a je ze novo leto ?
<yang> kaj ga pa biksate
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> mal ga mormo :)
<sasa84> ah ja...
<DominiCanes> dober vecer
<sasa84> juhuuu
<DominiCanes> ka se dela
<sasa84> dela ;)
<DominiCanes> v petek zvecer...dezurstvo?
<DominiCanes> sej je danes petek?
<sasa84> eni prevajamo ;)
<sasa84> prostovoljno dežurstvo ;)
<DominiCanes> nnice
<christooss> kako lahk vedno pozabim gesla
<christooss> lame ass shit bitch
<christooss> jo marko-_--
<sasa84> fantje, lahkonočko
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<marko-_--> jo christooss
<christooss> a še špilaš open areno?
<christooss> marko-_-- če je odgovor ja a maš cajt se sam da sprobam če moj server deluje
<christooss> oz če je viden svetu normalno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] r1to: OpenGEU  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2486/new/posts/
<marko-_--> christooss, ja
<marko-_--> kok se že povežeš?
<christooss> ./openarena.i386 +connect christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<christooss> tole v terminal
<bogdanov> kva ma folk
<DominiCanes> nc
<bogdanov> ko to
<bogdanov> :)
<marko-_--> a bi se kdo openareno igral?:>A
<christooss> :)
<bogdanov> kva toj
<bogdanov> quake 1
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> haha
<marko-_--> hm
<marko-_--> a ni ps3 že ene 4-5 let zunaj
<marko-_--> kako to da še je cena vedno nad jebenih 300€
<bogdanov> pomoje
<bogdanov> je max 2let
<bogdanov> aje dvojka
<bogdanov> po 10let
<bogdanov> paje sekr 150eu?
<christooss> bogdanov a kao si predobr za openareno :) nudge nudge
<christooss> :)
<marko-_--> bogdanov, jah ne vem, ponavadi je blo tak da je po letu/letih padnilo iz 300 na 200
<marko-_--> neki takega :)
<marko-_--> ne pa da je Å¡e vedno enaka cena
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> odvisn
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> paket
<bogdanov> kok placa itd..
<marko-_--> kaj ker paket vse je nad 300€ :D
<bogdanov> bogdanov
<bogdanov> igram sam cs 1.6
<marko-_--> cs lol
<bogdanov> neb reku
<bogdanov> daj lol
<bogdanov> je prj openarena
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss> :)
<marko-_--> sem preigral dosti csja pa je prepočasna igra
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> si bio
<bogdanov> ultra high
<bogdanov> ?
<marko-_--> ?
<marko-_--> cs je zlo počasna igra, proti quaku/openareni
<bogdanov> jah cetije prepocasna
<bogdanov> jah to pa itak
<bogdanov> :)
<marko-_--> meni to ni všeč
<bogdanov> usak ma svoj ukus
<bogdanov> a je openarena
<bogdanov> narejenea
<bogdanov> po quaku
<bogdanov> ?
<marko-_--> ja
<christooss> bogdanov quake3
<bogdanov> 1x
<bogdanov> sm igrov
<bogdanov> nexuiz
<bogdanov> al kva
<bogdanov> k je isto narjen po quake
<marko-_--> lol
<marko-_--> nexuiz je za kurac
<marko-_--> openarena je dobesedni klon quake3
<marko-_--> quake3 pa je precej kul zadeva
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> a quake3
<bogdanov> nedela kul
<christooss> quake3 je zakon open arena je pa kr vredu
<christooss> bogdanov kako ne dela kul?
<bogdanov> a paje
<bogdanov> dost
<bogdanov> serverjov
<bogdanov> za openareno
<christooss> 20 ffa
<christooss> pa Å¡eenkrat tolk ctf
<christooss> pol maš pa še tdm ipd
<bogdanov> kvaj fora
<bogdanov> ffa
<bogdanov> ctf?
<christooss> free for all
<marko-_--> free for all
<marko-_--> capture the flag
<christooss> pač vsak zase
<bogdanov> aha
<marko-_--> team deathmatch
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> kul
<marko-_--> ene 5-7 game modov je
<marko-_--> pa serverjov je čist zadost
<christooss> marko je itak sam za instagib vedno :)
<christooss> sam jebeš rakete so zakon
<bogdanov> a dost
<bogdanov> nazigata
<bogdanov> ta spik?
<bogdanov> spil*
<marko-_--> christooss, drugače preferiram capture the flag
<christooss> bogdanov jst ful
<marko-_--> nekoč smo ga dosti skupaj
<christooss> vsak dan par urc
<marko-_--> ene 6 nas je nonstop
<christooss> odvisno od dneva
<christooss> kje je kj ranakah zdej? on je nakonc že res kul špilal
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> a kj
<bogdanov> fw
<bogdanov> igrate
<bogdanov> al sam tko
<bogdanov> pub?
<christooss> fw?
<marko-_--> christooss, ni ga že en čas blo tukaj na kanalu:D
<bogdanov> jah friendy ware
<christooss> bogdanov jst večinoma public
<bogdanov> paje kj slo serverjov
<christooss> sam neki cajta nazaj smo pa ubuntu.sijevci igral vsak večer
<christooss> bogdanov moj je bil takrt edini
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> pizda morm
<bogdanov> nalozit
<bogdanov> ceprov
<bogdanov> quake
<bogdanov> mije bla zmeri
<bogdanov> too fast
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss> :)
<christooss> sej se navadš
<christooss> marko se je npr
<bogdanov> ceprov
<bogdanov> sm igrt
<bogdanov> 1-2 max
<bogdanov> igrov*
<christooss> no sej jst pa marko-_-- sva zmerem za
<christooss> pa bomo nekje spawnal server
<christooss> pa je
<bogdanov> bom jst en dan
<christooss> na kšni optiki
<bogdanov> nalozu paj to to
<bogdanov> :)
<marko-_--> dokler nas je Å¡tiri sem jaz za
<marko-_--> pa lohk gremo ctf
<marko-_--> al pa instagib
<marko-_--> ostalo ne igram, ker je ostalo gay:>
<christooss> rofl
<christooss> tis gay
<christooss> k ne znaš
<christooss> :)
<marko-_--> pri ctfg
<bogdanov> kva
<marko-_--> ctf
<bogdanov> pa vec igrata
<marko-_--> sem kar dober tbh:D
<bogdanov> deathmach
<bogdanov> al team
<christooss> jst ctf na public
<marko-_--> jaz tud na public
<christooss> velik igram sicer quakelive
<christooss> openareno pa samo fw :)
<marko-_--> nič grem jaz mal serije gledat
<bogdanov> a pa prek wine/cedege
<bogdanov> to laufa
<christooss> bogdanov native
<bogdanov> kulsko :)
<christooss> quake je že od skoz native
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> mi smo ucasih cs 1.6 skoz nazigal
<bogdanov> pol pa folk ni vec
<bogdanov> kjbla se sredna
<bogdanov> med pocitncam
<bogdanov> 12 ur
<bogdanov> nazigal
<bogdanov> 12 spal
<bogdanov> hehe
<christooss> toj kul ja
<bogdanov> ma jst sm kuj za za kj tazga
<christooss> jst sm pa vse frende prevečkal uniču pa so nehal igrat z mano
<christooss> so rekl, da mam aimbota :)
<christooss> lol
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> pol sti
<bogdanov> high skill
<bogdanov> bo treba
<bogdanov> razorko
<bogdanov> pa podlago
<bogdanov> tale mx518
<bogdanov> je ze mem
<christooss> jst mam
<bogdanov> ;)
<christooss> razoro
<christooss> ftw
<bogdanov> hehe kero pa
<christooss> pa podlaga je tud leet
<christooss> deathadder
<bogdanov> kok dpija
<christooss> 1200
<bogdanov> zadovoljivo
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss> dost
<christooss> k sm quaka mal bl resno začel igrat
<christooss> je bla kr nuja
<christooss> k sm popizdeval
<christooss> no mal bl "resno"
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> ceprov
<bogdanov> men so slusalke
<bogdanov> skor bl :)
<christooss> mah to mam pa jst zmerm ene čudne
<christooss> mi ni tolk nujno
<christooss> važn da slišš korake
<christooss> pa je
<bogdanov> jah
<christooss> igra je ubistvu itak letnk 1999
<bogdanov> sam slis ja
<christooss> tako, da...
<bogdanov> ampak ce so hude
<bogdanov> se use slis od kje itd..
<christooss> aja to slišš
<bogdanov> sj je cs 1.6
<bogdanov> tud
<bogdanov> stara
<bogdanov> ampak je razlika res full
<christooss> no sej gotov
<bogdanov> no sj odvisn
<christooss> včas sm igral na enih k so mele desno slušalko čist potih
<christooss> :)
<christooss> za frende pwnat je blo dost
<christooss> :)
<bogdanov> kok ti to pomen men je takrt velik k smo  igral sm dau za misko podlago pa slusalke 250eu
<bogdanov> pol k pomislm butl
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss> mah sej drugač bi pa dal za pjačo
<christooss> isto sranje
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> itak mas
<bogdanov> se ne zjebe kr tko
<bogdanov> razn miske
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss> sej od kar mam razor je Å¡e nisem fuknu u steno
<christooss> :)
<christooss> to takoj pokaže kolk mi miška pomen
<christooss> :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mogoce si tok dobr
<bogdanov> alpa prod slabim igras
<bogdanov> ;)
<christooss> ne sej mam momente k popizdevam nad sabo
<christooss> kolk lame sem
<christooss> sam pač se ne znesem nad miško
<christooss> včas sem mel momente razfukal tipkovnico, pa miško
<christooss> vse u steno
<christooss> :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> vem koj to
<bogdanov> jst sm lih zanc
<bogdanov> so tipke
<bogdanov> letele se dons nenajdem ush
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss> :)
<bogdanov> bom en dan nalozu
<bogdanov> pa mo sli :)
<christooss> jup jup
<christooss> le dej
<bogdanov> a je
<bogdanov> sensitive
<bogdanov> res
<bogdanov> 1024x800
<bogdanov> najvec
<bogdanov> tuki berm
<christooss> sensitive?
<bogdanov> resolucija
<bogdanov> mau zajebu
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss> a v oa?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> tip je sensitive :))
<bogdanov> jebiga
<christooss> bogdanov ne
<bogdanov> mistake
<christooss> lahk maš max resolucijo
<bogdanov> aha kul
<uni4dfx> sasa in yang, ja je novo leto
<uni4dfx> na kitajskem namreč
<uni4dfx> in tm okol
<christooss> uni4dfx že tri dni
<christooss> a praznuješ
<uni4dfx> ja
<christooss> oz oni majo cel mesc
<bogdanov> as kitajc
<uni4dfx> ja
<christooss> kul kul
<uni4dfx> :D
<bogdanov> kul
<christooss> jst sm delal v kitajski
<uni4dfx> ^v^
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<uni4dfx> YOU WANT PRAY GAME?
<bogdanov> OCVRT SLADOLED
<bogdanov> njami
<bogdanov> :))
<uni4dfx> SRADORED MMM
<uni4dfx> ^^
<uni4dfx> ne sej so cute
<uni4dfx> christooss v kje točno?
<christooss> v križah
<christooss> je od decembra 2010 odprta
<christooss> zmaj mesto :)
<christooss> sej sm sam en tedn delu
<uni4dfx> ok, pretty sure da nism tm Å¡e biu
<christooss> k sm frenda menjal tm
<bogdanov> ma kdo logitech g15
<uni4dfx> bogdanov jst
<bogdanov> in?
<bogdanov> sicer je ze old ampak jo hvaljo kr
<uni4dfx> zakon zadeva
<uni4dfx> sam jst mam uno tanovo verzijo k je oranžna
<bogdanov> aha
<uni4dfx> stara je bla bolš i think
<bogdanov> zdj je g19 ze
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> g19 je pa sploh epic
<uni4dfx> gor ma svoj komp na katerem laufa mini linux sistem
<uni4dfx> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> 170eu
<uni4dfx> hehe
<bogdanov> je tud :)
<uni4dfx> sam prov k jo vidš pozabš na ceno :D
<bogdanov> a se g15
<bogdanov> se dobi
<uni4dfx> ja skor zihr
<uni4dfx> 110€ v bigbangu
<bogdanov> sekr
<bogdanov> ista cena
<bogdanov> uf
<uni4dfx> se ti skor bl splača g19
<bogdanov> http://www.ceneje.si/racunalnistvo/komponente/tipkovnice/logitech-tipkovnica-g15-gaming_-_CX00006041
<Seniorita> LOGITECH G15 Gaming [tipkovnica]
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga nekdo rabi tipkovnico vredno 30+ € ??
<bogdanov> http://www.ceneje.si/racunalnistvo/komponente/tipkovnice/logitech-tipkovnica-g15-new_-_CX0006E3C6
<Seniorita> LOGITECH G15 NEW [tipkovnica]
<uni4dfx> ta je stara
<bogdanov> ti mas
<bogdanov> tole?
<bogdanov> drugo
<uni4dfx> ja
<bogdanov> taje kul ja
<uni4dfx> oranžna :)
<uni4dfx> pa odlično dela na linuxu
<uni4dfx> na displayu maš zakon statistiko lahko
<bogdanov> kdaj bo
<bogdanov> g19
<bogdanov> za 100eu
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> nikol
<uni4dfx> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kuj bijo nabavu
<uni4dfx> mhm
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jah
<uni4dfx> sj mogoče dobiš kje na ebayu
<bogdanov> p4
<bogdanov> je ze mem ves
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> p4?
<uni4dfx> http://cgi.ebay.com/Logitech-G19-Gaming-920000969-Wired-Keyboard-/180620461150?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item2a0dd1845e
<Seniorita> Logitech G19 for Gaming 920000969 Wired Keyboard - eBay (item 180620461150 end time  Feb-05-11 04:59:28 PST)
<bogdanov> ah dobr ves
<uni4dfx> 79$
<bogdanov> kaj mislm
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> 76*
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> avkcija
<bogdanov> :S
<uni4dfx> kaj pa veš
<uni4dfx> ponud 100$
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> mogoče dobiš
<bogdanov> hehe
<uni4dfx> ponud raj 101$
<uni4dfx> k bo zihr ful jih dal 100
<bogdanov> as ti ze
<bogdanov> 100
<bogdanov> ponudu
<bogdanov> :))
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> :D
<bogdanov> sam je res huda fakk
<uni4dfx> prov rajca ane :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> aj kj podobnga
<bogdanov> drgac
<bogdanov> daje rang 100eu
<uni4dfx> nebi vedu
<DominiCanes> mam razer-tipkovnico in misa...logitech je drek
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> mene ni razocarala
<DominiCanes> mene je mis
<DominiCanes> mel gaming miske od logitecha
<bogdanov> jst mam k350 pa mx518
<DominiCanes> tarantula in mamba
<uni4dfx> mx1000 ftw
<uni4dfx> not
<DominiCanes> ce hoces met dober gaming mouse je mamba najboljsa
<DominiCanes> vse se lahko skrijejo
<uni4dfx> kakšn gaming :D
<uni4dfx> na linuxu smo človek
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> jebat ga
<DominiCanes> mors met vec kompov
<bogdanov> razer
<bogdanov> dpi ja so kr kul
<uni4dfx> zakaj, za gaming maš konzole
<DominiCanes> G oznaka je gaming
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> konzole
<DominiCanes> to ni slabo imet
<DominiCanes> povem ti mis je jeben...razer mamba
<christooss> razer kr zmaga ja
<DominiCanes> ce pa rabis jebeno tipkovnico vzem razer black widow
<DominiCanes> in to je to
<bogdanov> raj uzamm pol g15
<CrazyLemon> dejte o nečem bl pametnem debatirat ker mi je dougčas :))
<DominiCanes> ma kaki
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon predlagi :)
<CrazyLemon> carice!!
<bogdanov> DominiCanes ah dzabe neb prsla h koncu
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> O:-)
<DominiCanes> HRT1 odiseja
<CrazyLemon> jebeš HRT1 če ga ne lovim :/
<DominiCanes> kje pa si ti crazy
<CrazyLemon> <--
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> ocitno u neki vukojebini ha,lol
<CrazyLemon> mhm :/
<DominiCanes> ma zezam se
<DominiCanes> tak si sigurn gledu odisejo 500x
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se kaj za en film je to
<CrazyLemon> :)
<DominiCanes> nic posebnega....o nekih tipih ko kradejo avte, pa neke zenske, pistole, kokain.... klasika
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-05
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN4d9wE_H44&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - extra parkiranje
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sm ze mislu
<bogdanov> daj sket
<bogdanov> gojkoajkula
<bogdanov> na sceni
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss_> bogdanov enako :)
<christooss_> žal je crazy razočaral :P
<bogdanov> hehe :)
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..lahk Å¡e enkrat carice skopiram
<CrazyLemon> tipi so počasni ..en video na mesec dva :/
<christooss_> sam res
<christooss_> bo treba hate mail poslat
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_sl_bj4z0A&feature=related
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dumb woman washing her car ... inside
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je koga ubila pa se je avto med prevozom trupla umazal :D
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> zdej gledam spet carice
<christooss_> fucking awesome
<christooss_> as ji rekla dvakrat?
<christooss_> prov zmaga so teli tipi
<CrazyLemon> men je najbols tist "tooo biatch!"    pol pa un "cakaj..a si ti tudi iz bihaca" :DDD
<CrazyLemon> ta mi fucking zmaga :D
<CrazyLemon> sam tipi so dobil v cca. 35 urah 13k ogledov :)
<christooss_> res kul k majo 300k filmčki ogledov
<christooss_> res popularni
<CrazyLemon> jp..za slovenijo je to alot :)
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kak cool funny video
<CrazyLemon> al pa kak dober review :)
<CrazyLemon> avto/mobitel/karkol zanimivga
<christooss_> če sm že dvakrat mankala :)
<christooss_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmOECfhd2Q0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Tomekk - Dvesta na sat u krivinu
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> iz caric muska
<CrazyLemon> jp..not my fav. :)
<christooss_> hihi
<CrazyLemon> že vem! grem videe na avto.info gledat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<bogdanov> the damned united
<bogdanov> dobr film
<bogdanov> usi spite
<bogdanov> hehe
<christooss_> ne pa ne
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<bogdanov> christooss
<christooss_> virtualbox server probam uspostavt
<christooss_> da bom mel par različnih VM gor
<christooss_> pa v temle trenutku kr dost failam
<christooss_> oz zadnjo uro failam
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> kva te jebe
<christooss_> prestavljanje Virtualbox mašine iz enga kompa na druzga
<christooss_> krneki
<christooss_> nevem zakaj ne more bit simpl
<christooss_> copy paste
<christooss_> ne treba je faking ene xmlje urejat ipd
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> morm najprej probat v gnome to nardit
<christooss_> pol pa to na server brez ekrana prek ssh sprobat
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> da si mal lažje predstavljam
<christooss_> pa še una kišta na katero prestavljam ma 250 MB rama :)
<christooss_> in je zdej vse zaštekal se mi zdi
<christooss_> en kup pisanja po disku slišim iz serverja :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kva mas
<bogdanov> p2
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss_> celeron 1,2 Ghz :)
<christooss_> sam pač rama nimam doma
<christooss_> sdram je težko dobit v večjih količinah
<bogdanov> kvs
<bogdanov> u kran
<bogdanov> poklic
<bogdanov> ti senkam
<bogdanov> 256
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> rabu bi 3x1GB :)
<bogdanov> za
<bogdanov> tak
<bogdanov> server
<bogdanov> sj plata
<christooss_> al pa vsaj 2x512MB
<bogdanov> nepodpira
<christooss_> itak da
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> ne sej nevem
<bogdanov> mjbi
<bogdanov> ces flesnu bios
<bogdanov> max 2
<bogdanov> te p3
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> mam porablene
<bogdanov> 2x 512
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> http://christooss.dyndns-server.com/
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> neodpre
<bogdanov> nalaga
<bogdanov> aha je nalozil
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sicer pa
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> sj dobis dons ze za 20eu
<bogdanov> p4 z 1gb
<christooss_> a res?
<christooss_> kje?
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> bolha
<christooss_> kupim dva
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm uzadno
<bogdanov> u lj
<bogdanov> dobu
<bogdanov> sicer ne
<bogdanov> p4
<bogdanov> ampak amd athlon 2200+
<bogdanov> 1gb rama
<bogdanov> 40gb disk
<bogdanov> rabu zarad
<bogdanov> plate 462
<bogdanov> nc druzga
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> je pa tak folk
<bogdanov> k hoce za tak pc
<bogdanov> 100eu
<christooss_> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnik-procesor-pentium/racunalnik-pentium-4-za-dom-ali-pisarno-oglas383788222
<Seniorita> Računalnik Pentium 4 - za dom ali pisarno
<bogdanov> tvoje?
<christooss_> ne
<christooss_> sam ceno poglej
<christooss_>  60€ in ne 20
<christooss_> :P
<christooss_> http://www.bolha.com/intel-osnovne-plosce/pentium-4-2-66-asus-plosca-512mb-ddr-graficna-oglas2694061
<Seniorita> Pentium 4 2.66 + asus plošča + 512MB DDR+grafična
<christooss_> čeprov obeta tale bolha
<christooss_> bom mogu res mal pogledat :)
<bogdanov> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t451972#crta
<Seniorita> P: ra&#269;unalnik Athlon XP 1800+, 1GB RAM... @ Slo-Tech
<bogdanov> pras ce ma se
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> vids
<bogdanov> za 20
<bogdanov> bo dau
<bogdanov> mah dobi se
<bogdanov> mau pogledas
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> mah ne da se mi več danes
<christooss_> grem spat
<christooss_> lahko noč
<bogdanov> ln
<christooss_> fak
<christooss_> zdej sm Å¡ele vidu da ma virtualbox Export
<christooss_> that will make my life easier
<christooss_> milhouse bo popizdu
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> http://www.shrani.si/f/3D/7v/3dRmvmB0/open.jpg
<bogdanov> PRU
<bogdanov> k nc
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> fakk dobra igrca
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> un laser
<bogdanov> modr
<bogdanov> mij res hud
<bogdanov> :D
<win7> gutten morgen, partizanen
<sasa84> juhuuu
<miha> jutro
<sasa84> oj miha ;)
<miha> sasa84: !! :)
<sasa84> eloooow ;)
<miha> bejbi ;)
<sasa84_> hm
<sasa84_> kdo me je pa dol dal? :P
<miha> ne vem komu je uspelo ;)
<miha> kandidatov je dost
<miha> :D
<miha> kaj pocnes
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> kok pa veš d je dost kandidatov? kaj pa če se kle sam neki usajam, v resnic sem pa stara devica? :P
<sasa84> ma nč ne počnem... lohk bi naprej delala printscreene za eno gnome dokumentacijo ;)
<miha> lej, si punca, to je preprosto.. ni ti treba skrbet glede erekcije in takih problemov... sam ulezes se pa je :)
<miha> pridna
<miha> delas navodila?
<sasa84> miha LOL
<sasa84> ma veš kaj... za orco so navodila (slikce) v angl., jaz pa delam printscreene pač slov. verzija
<miha> pridna!
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 to ve :P
<sasa84> pa ti? kaj kej počneš dns?
<miha> zaenkrat se kavo pijem.. pol pa naprej novice na android delat :)
<miha> http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/novice.png lej slikco :)
<sasa84> o hudo :)
<miha> upam, da bo se prijel :)
<sasa84> jaz bi tud mela androida :(
<sasa84> ti je ful v redu, da maš vse na enem koncu
<miha> sasa84: rec BigWhale naj ti ga kup no
<miha> :)
<miha> android je super res... od prve nokije 3220 nisem *ljubil* svojega telefona
<miha> :D
<sasa84> BigWhale je na sončni upravi... pa ženo ma, družino...more to preživljat :P
<miha> zdj ga
<sasa84> ja sem itak pr simobilu
<BigWhale> kwa bi radi?
<sasa84> pa mal dragi so tile telefoni...
<miha> BigWhale: sasa84 bi android mela
<sasa84> jaz dam max 50€
<sasa84> al pa če kdo kej pocen zrihta :P
<miha> sasa84: so mal dragi, sam so pa mocni skor ko pocen prenosniki
<miha> tak da narobe primerjas
<miha> ne mors s 50 € telefonom primerjat.. prej s 400 € netbookom
<miha> za razliko od netbooka ma pa touch screen ane
<miha> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> kok si dal ti?
<miha> jst.. hm :)
<sasa84> ma veš kaj... čeb mela šiht pa tko, pol bi že kej tko no kupla...
<sasa84> :)
<BigWhale> jest sem dal za Motorolo Milestone 170EUR
<BigWhale> k je bla lih akcija
<miha> kira verzija je to androida?
<BigWhale> 2.1
<miha> supr
<BigWhale> pa milestone ma tipkovnico
<napsy> eno vprasanje ... je mozno obnovit disk, ce sem po pomoti preko 'dd' prepisal prvih 300 mb? :)
<BigWhale> zato sem ga vzel
<miha> napsy::D
<BigWhale> napsy, jah prvih 300MB zih ne ;>
<BigWhale> vsaj ne tko easy
<napsy> BigWhale: saj toliko, da so na voljo ostali podatki
<BigWhale> ja, kak data recovery tool bos nucal k bo znal fajle poiskat po disku
<BigWhale> ce sploh
<BigWhale> lih gruntam
<BigWhale> v bistvu ne mores, ker ne ves kje so bi bli fajli
<BigWhale> in bi jih moral s kakim pametnim algoritmom it skupi sestavljat
<miha> prijavi sam sebe na spletno oko
<miha> bodo forenziki poiskal ves porn :D
<napsy> lol :)
<napsy> dobra, ja :)
<BigWhale> ja to je recimo ena resitev ja
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> andrejz, ja pa kje si ti, duša zgublena :D
<andrejz> poedit mučim :)
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> kok si kej drugače?  long time no C!
<sasa84> :P
<andrejz> ti pa gre > nč pametnega ni za prebrat na temo linuxa ta vikend > drugače pa vredu
<sasa84> ma ja...kakšen bi mogu en blog napisat kok je pristou na ubuntu :P
<andrejz> bolj pomembno kakšen ubuntu.si party z go-go plesalkami - to bi rabil ;)
<sasa84> kaj pa zame? :P
<andrejz> saj boš lahko tud ti plesala
<miha> :)
<sasa84> andrejz, joj, ne želiš si tega vidt :P
<sasa84> nism tko žleht, d bi ti kej tazga prvoščla :P
<andrejz> ja kaj pa bi pol rada zase?
<sasa84> eh, bom pa Å¡e jaz bejbe gledala :P
<sasa84> ne bom pozabla...1x na striptizu...una pia k je bla v BB
<sasa84> za šankom sami dedci pa jaz... jaz sem pač mogla pit
<sasa84> in pride bejba do mene in prbije "a me daš dol?", po 6tih pirih verjemte, da ti ni ama ništa nč jasn in ji prbijem "kok si ti to misnla?"
<sasa84> no u glavnem...pol sm jo mogla dat iz šanka dol in sm dobila lupčka
<andrejz> no lej, tipi bodo gledali tistih par go-go presalk, ti pa vse tipe
<sasa84> tipi=geeki?
<miha> kaj mas proti geekom? :P
<sasa84> nč
<napsy> geeki smo zakon
<sasa84> jaz sem itak basic uporabnica :P
<miha> pimpmyubuntu
<miha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<miha> sj to vredu
<miha> vazn da pozorno poslusas
<miha> kaj ti razlagajo geeki
<miha> pa bos taglavna :D
<sasa84> vse poslušam ;)
<sasa84> pa kej vprašam...
<sasa84> ponavad če rabm kej glede terminala
<sasa84> dons sm se naučila...cat in tac
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> hihi
<miha> sasa84: tail -f   je tud kul, podobn kot cat, sam da caka, ce se kej novega v datoteki (log naprimer)
<miha> pa mal skupi   ... cat /etc/services | grep www
<miha> npr
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> jutro
<miha> jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<sasa84> oj uni4dfx ;)
<sasa84> miha tail -f ?
<miha> to je isto kot cat
<miha> sam da se ne konca
<miha> 11:36 < miha> sam da se ne konca
<miha> ups
<uni4dfx> maš pa tud head -f
<uni4dfx> :)
<uni4dfx> k gleda začetek
<uni4dfx> namest konc
<miha> sasa84: ce mas v enem terminalu  tail -f /var/log/messages
<miha> bo to kazal log
<miha> kak nastaja
<miha> to je uporabno za streznik kontrolirat, npr
<uni4dfx> ok sam da nima -f parametra
<Grega> head -f nima smisla :>
<sasa84> miha, kok pa pol prideš ven...k terminal kar čaka? exit ne prime, q ne prime..?
<miha> ctrl-c
<miha> to obicajno ubije
<sasa84> aha
<sasa84> ok
<miha> vedno.
<sasa84> kuuuul
<sasa84> :D
<uni4dfx> miha a mogoče veš kako iz screena pridt vn
<uni4dfx> tko da Å¡e zmer laufa
<miha> uni4dfx: ctrl a d   detach
<miha> ctrl a c    nov okn v screenu
<miha> ctrl a n    next screen  ctrl a p   previous screen
<sasa84> uni4dfx, a če maš ves screen? tist je ctrl-altf al f7 al f8
<uni4dfx> pa res, zakon
<uni4dfx> sasa84 jah kaj če na remote laufaš screen
<uni4dfx> :)
<sasa84> uni4dfx, bom tih :P
<miha> sasa84: screen je virtualni terminal.. ker normalno ko se odjavis crknejo vsi tvoji procesi
<miha> screen jih laufa
<miha> pa se kasnej povezes
<miha> nazaj v terminal
<sasa84> mhm
<miha> recimo za irc :)
<miha> al pa kej
<miha> :D
<Sky[x]> screen je zakon
<miha> apt-cache search screen
<Sky[x]> lp miha :)
<miha> lp sasa84
<miha> lp Sky[x]
<miha> :)
<sasa84> lp :)
<miha> uni4dfx: pol pa      screen -r
<miha> da prides  nazaj
<uni4dfx> ja to vem
<uni4dfx> sam za ctrl+a+d pa res nism vedu
<uni4dfx> in dejansko dela, :D
<uni4dfx> to mi je skos mankal
<miha> hehe
<sasa84> screen -r je tud hud ja :)
<uni4dfx> veš kaj je še bol hudo
<uni4dfx> sasa84 a veš da se lahko prek ssh povežeš na en oddaljen komp
<sasa84> zdj bo dal...nevemkaj -R :P
<uni4dfx> in potlej poženeš GRAFIČNI program
<uni4dfx> ki ga bo pokazal pr teb
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<uni4dfx> laufu bo pa na oddaljeni mašini
<sasa84> to je pa res hudo :D
<miha> uni4dfx: ssh -X ?    export DISPLAY=... ?
<miha> :)
<uni4dfx> jp
<uni4dfx> al pa še hujš
<miha> mi smo pred davnimi leti igral xbill z X serverjem za winse
<uni4dfx> logiraš se na oddaljeno mašino
<miha> na linuxu je laufu, par klientov je pa remote iz winsov to igral :D
<uni4dfx> z X serverjem
<miha> ves kak je fajn na winsih blo bill gatese lovit :D
<uni4dfx> lol :D
<miha> !google windows x server
<Seniorita> Xming X Server for Windows | Download Xming X Server for Windows ... http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming/
<miha> recimo
<uni4dfx> kako se že reče temu remote loginu... neki na D
<miha> pol en zabavn program je !google ubuntu xnest
<Seniorita> Using xhost with Ubuntu http://davesource.com/Solutions/20070912.Ubuntu-xhost.html
<uni4dfx> ah.. .XDMCP
<miha> pol en zabavn program je !google xnest
<Seniorita> Xnest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xnest
<sasa84> sam tam morš na drugem kompu kej naštimat, da se lohk ssh povežeš
<miha> recimo
<miha> ce si normaln user, hoces bit pa znotri okna root
<miha> je ta xnest
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ja sam X forwarding more bit vkloplen
<miha> na serverju /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<uni4dfx> jp
<miha> #   ForwardAgent no
<uni4dfx> ampak XDMCP ga pa čist zmaga
<miha> #   ForwardX11 no
<miha> #   ForwardX11Trusted yes
<miha> tole verjetn?
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> v glavnem z XDMCP se prjavš na začetku namest v svoj X server v oddaljenga... in se ti vse zloada k da si na svojem kompu, še igrce lahko špilaš ker uporablja tvojo grafično pospešvanje kljub temu da vse laufa na oddaljenem serverju
<miha> luksuz
<sasa84> to bi me vidva lohk naučila :P
<sasa84> hihi
<uni4dfx> to je mel ubuntu neki cajta :P
<miha> sasa84:  saj te ucimo al te ne... pocas pa zihr
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> pol so pa izklopl ker je "preveč tehnično" al nek podobn bullshit
<miha> uni4dfx: se bolj zabavn je da z dhcp in tftp bootas, pa prek NFS mountas home pa to :)
<miha> sam nism dobrega tutoriala vidu :)
<miha> ma kdo?
<uni4dfx> mam js doma to :)
<uni4dfx> sm mogu za KPOV narest :D
<sasa84> pošl :P
<miha> uni4dfx: lahk bi za ubuntu.si napisu par strani o tem? ker to je ful uporabno.. mas en linux doma.. po potrebi pa se iz drugih pc mas linux
<miha> ce rabis
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> bom mogoče
<uni4dfx> zdej sm najdu Å¡e en projekt
<uni4dfx> k ti omogoča da maš skos updejtan ubuntu gor
<miha> s tem tftp instaliram ubuntu, ker mi cdrom crknu, pa sm skrt :)
<uni4dfx> na tftpju
<uni4dfx> pa modificiraš ga lahko itd
<miha> nalozit pa mountat pa nism nikol probu
<miha> !google ubuntu pxe install howtoforge
<Seniorita> Setting Up A PXE Install Server For Multiple Linux Distributions ... http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<miha> tole ane
<miha> :)
<sasa84> jaz server nism še nikol sprobala naštimat :P
<uni4dfx> tole http://www.ltsp.org/
<sasa84> lohk bi tastar komp prklopla...pa tko d bi mela za vajo...d si kao nrdim nek tazga :P
<miha> sasa84: ce mas vsaj 2gb rama (4gb priporoceno), se kr z virtualbox mal igraj
<miha> lahk naredis poljubne serverje za test :D
<uni4dfx> no no, ne nuca 4GB, niti 2GB
<uni4dfx> na 1GB je Å¡e zmer kul vse
<miha> uni4dfx: pogojno :) ce nic drugega ne dela
<miha> delas
<miha> :D
<sasa84> heh...sam rabn kšn tutorial... ne vem niti kere programe, kok naštimat...
<sasa84> :P
<miha> sasa84: virtualbox je fajn, ker lahk stestiras stvari predn gres na prave serverje/PCje
<miha> !google virtualbox
<Seniorita> VirtualBox http://www.virtualbox.org/
<sasa84> sej VB mam
<miha> virtualbox je simulator PCja
<uni4dfx> v glavnem ta netboot zrihtat zna bit kr tečno
<miha> uni4dfx: ne vem instalacija ni bla pretezka, sam natancn mors bit
<uni4dfx> js sm rabu celo popoldne
<sasa84> na vm včasih kej sprobam...recimo alpho 1 ubuntuja
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> če se ti ne da na usb dat :P
<miha> sasa84:  prov :)
<uni4dfx> ja res fejst natančn
<miha> uni4dfx: tist howtoforge tutorial je vredu
<miha> pove vse
<miha> sam drzat se mors :D
<uni4dfx> ah
<uni4dfx> ni vredu
<uni4dfx> ker inetd uporabla za tftp
<miha> zakaj :)
<miha> sj to ni nic narobe
<uni4dfx> ker inetd se opušča za te stvari
<miha> no ja
<uni4dfx> atftpd je bolš
<uni4dfx> pa laži ga je naštelat
<miha> aha
<miha> uni4dfx: pol pa predelaj ta clanek za novo.. pa bos svetovno znan :)
<uni4dfx> ;)
<uni4dfx> pa problem je če že maš DHCP server
<miha> ja
<miha> res je :)
<miha> router je hitrejsi pr odgovoru :)
<miha> jst takrat ko rabim tak boot izklopim
<miha> pa mam dhcp sam na pc
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> fora je
<uni4dfx> da morš dat na router to :D
<uni4dfx> ne smeš met dveh DHCPjev
<miha> uni4dfx: lahko, ce se IPji ne prekrivajo
<miha> jst mam na routerju od .100 dalje
<uni4dfx> ja sam bojo skos konflikti :P
<miha> na pcju pa od do .100
<miha> v bistvu mi vseen kir dhcp da ip
<miha> unikatn bo :)
<uni4dfx> ja že
<uni4dfx> sam k ne morš na routerju naštelat filename :)
<miha> mislim da lahk, sam ni dobrega guija za to :)
<miha> za tftp pa to
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> aja kaj pa maš zaen router
<miha> linksys wrt54gl + tomato
<uni4dfx> ah pol itak da lhk
 * uni4dfx playing: Russian Red Army Choir - Soviet National Anthem  [1:20/3:37]
<uni4dfx> :D
<miha> to je bla ena boljsih investicij
<miha> tistih 80 al kolk evrov pa mam ze 3 leta mir :)
<miha> vse dela
<uni4dfx> js sm pa kr en star komp dal in me ni nč stal :D
<sasa84> miha, jaz mam tud ta linksys...sam brez tomato :P
<uni4dfx> no viš pol ga lahk v server spremeniš
<miha> sasa84: tomato je en alternativni firmware. njegova prednost je predvsem QoS, da ce mas ADSL in mal uploada, das prednost bistvenemu pred torrenti... !google tomato qos
<Seniorita> Tomato QoS Setup | Mark Wagner - Yet Another Blog http://www.decimation.com/markw/2007/10/03/tomato-qos-setup/
<sasa84> no, jst mam adsl in mal uploada :P
<miha> no jst tud
<miha> ves prednost je kr prej sm sosedom mogu rect da torrente izklopjo, da mi igrica delala
<miha> pol sm pa nastavu prednost igrci pa mi blo cist vseen :D
<sasa84> miha, no jaz sam auporablam net :P
<uni4dfx> miha a je kak lep gui za ta QoS ?
<miha> uni4dfx: je, glej ta link
<uni4dfx> ker js sm ga mogu ročno v terminalu naštelat pr men XD
<uni4dfx> sm obol dubu zravn
<miha> uni4dfx: so screenshoti
<miha> tale blog je osnova, pol pa mal probavas se pa je
<miha> CrazyLemon je nazadnej to studiru
<uni4dfx> fuck to bi js mel :D
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> zakaj ni neki tazga za navadne linux mašine
<miha> lahk ti napises to?
<miha> sj ukaze zdj ves :D
<uni4dfx> al pa njim sunm
<sasa84> home mapo bi mogla mal razširt :\
<uni4dfx> ja valda v ASPju je napisan
<uni4dfx> miha a obstaja kaka bol user friendly komanda kot je "find"
<Sky[x]> locate
<Sky[x]> sam morš vsakič prej nanov indexirat drgač ti ne najde
<uni4dfx> ma ja locate ni preveč praktičn
<uni4dfx> pa ne zna po fajlih iskat
<miha> uni4dfx: apt-get install  mc     kot norton commander/total commander .. pa mas find, zelo userfriendly
<miha> tak jst iscem
<uni4dfx> hehe ja
<uni4dfx> enako :D
<miha> :)
<miha> en gui bi blo lepo narest za find :)
<win7> miha probaj multitail namesto tail-f :)
<win7> Å¡ibam domov
<sasa84> jaz mam tud nc ;)
<sasa84> mc :)
<sasa84> pa nano je tud podoben
<sasa84> ne ni
<sasa84> mc je mc :P
<uni4dfx> epic http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/short_film_world_builder
<Seniorita> Short Film: World Builder - That Video Site
<DominiCanes> prodajam laptop
<DominiCanes> toshiba a200-1m4
<Sky[x]> kaj boš pa kupu ? :D
<Grega> antivirus :>
<Sky[x]> ma dej apple nej hitr da že ven tanove MBP :>
<hrga> jst sm par tednov lavfal sam osx pa sm se navelical
<hrga> zdaj mam pa win7
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> chrome sem updejtov na 9 :>
<win7> win7 je kul :)
<sasa84> lol
<miha> win7 vazn, da je server debia, ane :)
<miha> debian
<win7> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<sasa84> lol
<win7> miha, si probal multitail? :)
<miha> ne se, nism rabu :)
<miha> win7: sm glih najdu na novicah, da jan plestenjak ma valentinov koncert...
<miha> v celju :)
<miha> uporabno to
<christooss_> miha ponavad je mel v kranju
<christooss_> zgleda pol letos ne bom Å¡el :)
<miha> http://www.dogaja.se/spored-dogodkov/40742/valentinov-koncert-jan-plestenjak/
<Seniorita> Valentinov koncert - Jan Plestenjak - Koncert - Celje
<sasa84> ooooo
<marko-_--> kdo bi pa sploh rad Å¡el na plestenjakov koncert :D
<sasa84> ok, ni mi glih baš nešto...
<miha> marko-_--: ko si mal starejsi, razumes, da tak koncert naredi cudeze... ampak sank rocki so boljsi :)
<sasa84> miha že ve ;)
<miha> sasa84: vem ;)
<marko-_--> ja če hočeš prit v hlače ženskam kot so sasa84
<marko-_--> sam jaz mam rad mal bolj divje:>
<sasa84> valentinov ej pač bl tko...in tud če bejbam ni kej do jana, smo pač vse vzhičene, če on mal pojamra kok ma eno rad
<miha> marko-_--: ti jih na metal koncertu s flaso po glavi, pa je tvoja ane :)
<marko-_--> tako je
<miha> :D
<sasa84> miha, vidm d maš ti filing tko za bejbe... ;)
<christooss_> miha is there any other way :)
<alyosha> helloowww
<miha> sasa84: priznam, da enkrat dobu zarad sank rockov. nepricakovano.
<miha> :D
<marko-_--> sam na žalost je včasih preveč krat
 * marko-_-- np: Dead Kennedys - Too Drunk To Fuck
<marko-_--> tako:
<sasa84> aljoškooooooooooooooooooooo
<marko-_--> :>
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> komšija!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> no...komšija malo napred :D
<alyosha> ja kjesi šaška:D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> dns je sobota, si bolš vole, k mulc spi do desete :P
<alyosha> hehe komšija kje mona?:D na ircu:p
<alyosha> uff ni ga
<alyosha> je šow na smučanje
<alyosha> do torka
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> so happy
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda kajse je kdo od vas ukvarjal ze z ssh serverjem na winih?
<miha> win7 :)
<alyosha> jaz sem učiraj znorel skoraj
<alyosha> :D
<miha> christooss_: lol
<win7> miha par let nazaj sem pa res delal ssh tuneling z win mašinami :)
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> ssh pa win to ne gre skupej ? :D
<win7> sej res ni najboljš delal...
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99671#99671
<Seniorita> Iščem web mojstra - Mali oglasi - Forumi FERI
 * sasa84 nažiga bregovića že ves dan :P
<sasa84> jaz bi mogla it 1x u gučo :P
<Tadej> alyosha:  ti je kaj ratalo z unim programom?
<win7> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sshwindows/
<Seniorita> OpenSSH for Windows | Download OpenSSH for Windows software for free at SourceForge.net
<alyosha> Tadej:  ma nisem pol mel časa več zdj pa tudi bolj slabo
<alyosha> mi je manjkalo nekaj datotek ni hotlo sploh zalawfat
<alyosha> pa sem se z unim ukvarjal neki časa
<Tadej> aha
<miha> !google ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Ubuntu kot router  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/415/new/posts/
<miha> prva čebela letos mi priletela v sobo :)
<miha> pomlad
<Grega> cebela? meni pa muha, ene 5kg je imela :>
<miha> :)
<Grega> sem ji lepo razlozil, da bo umrla, ce se bo se dolgo v sipo zaletavala.. ni pomagalo.. :)
<miha> ta je bla pridna mala.. je splezala na kabl pa pocakala da sm jo cez okno dal :)
<miha> ni pobegnila, da bi jo po sobi lovil
<Grega> mate lepo vzgojene
<miha> pol sm moral mal strest kabl, da se je poslovila
<miha> ja
<miha> :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Ubuntu kot router  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/415/new/posts/
<Grega> pri nas pa samo vruuum, vruum, bum, bum, bum.. potem  pa jo jaz BOOM! :>
<sasa84> kaj mate kle en uvod v vzgojni proces?
<Grega> debata o cebelah in muhah...
<Grega> ;)
<sasa84> fantje moji... iščem udaren naslov za svoj prvi blog... pisala bom o svojih izkušnjah z ubuntu
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> Psiho blog - Ubuntu related!
<CrazyLemon> :P
 * CrazyLemon se skrije
<miha> #ubuntu-women women for human beings :D
<CrazyLemon> women pa human beings..ne vem no
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> sasa84: ubuntu for women
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sej bo slovenski
<sasa84> ubuntu za ženske --> človeška bitja :O
<yang> ja
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu za ženske != človeška bitja ?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡e mal izzivej, pridm u kp, te ugrabm...pelm u solkan pa fliknem dol brez Å¡page :P
 * sasa84 slaps CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> solkan?? črni kal je bližji!!
<CrazyLemon> pa lepši pogled je :D
<yang> haha
<sasa84> al pa tam...
<sasa84> osp ;)
<CrazyLemon> ju3 grem v 'tiste' kraje :D
<sasa84> kaj dam pol.... ubuntu za ženske? :P
<sasa84> sem minsla dat...v začetku je bog ustvaril nebo, zemljo...kasneje še ubuntu :P
<yang> sasa84: saj to se da tudi s casom spremnjati - udarni naslov ;)
<sasa84> lol
<yang> sasa84: ali bos naredila worspress ?
<yang> wordpress
<sasa84> ne...bom na blogu slov. prevajalcev objavla
 * yang bi moral preestaviti par blogov
<Grega> ubuntu and tits
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyLemon> !!
<Sky[x]> :D
<sasa84> ubuntu and tits lol
<sasa84> Grega++ [woot! now at +1]
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> grem js raje preden saša začne plusplusat vse po vrsti :D
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<Sky[x]> sasa84: link do bloga ?
<sasa84> čaki, še ni :P
<Grega> ce bo imel blog tak naslov, ga bom verjetno se jaz bral..
<Grega> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tebe ne bom plusala :P
<Grega> hm, obstaja kak blog specializiran na joske?
<Grega> hm, nic kvalitetnega
<miha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gako: problem z namestitvijo programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4668/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gako: realtek rtl8188su wireless lan  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4641/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> wacap!
<yang>  /win 1
<Sky[x]> eh ja igram se z cache na webu :>
<miha> CNN
<miha> Breaking News: Members of leadership of Egypt's ruling party, including President Hosni Mubarak, submit resignations, state TV reports. - http://bit.ly/9Ft6Ko
<Seniorita> CNN.com International - Breaking, World, Business, Sports, Entertainment and Video News
<bogdanov> re
<Sky[x]> re
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kv2dr: problem z namestitvijo programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4668/new/posts/
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> as kle
<Sky[x]> sm jst :)
<Sky[x]> cache je zakon hehe se zdj mal igram pa testiram čist na izi
<DominiCanes3> ka ma kir expres gate cloud na asusu
<Sky[x]> če maš zadevo v cachu se ti res f šsu refresha drgač pa lovda k str ata :>
<DominiCanes3> ker gledam in ni mi jasno zakaj bi moral delat to prek wine
<sasa84> slovenski-prevajalci.blogspot.com sem napisala svoj prvi blog :P
<sasa84> Å¡ibam ;)
<sasa84> ajde
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon entertain me :)
<CrazyLemon> of course my lord!
 * CrazyLemon poflasha joške uni4dfx 
<CrazyLemon> you like?
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<uni4dfx> *jawdrop*
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx dej pejt raj na forum pa odgovor na par postov
<CrazyLemon> npr. http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4668/new/posts/
<Seniorita> problem z namestitvijo programov (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> tale je easy peasy
<uni4dfx> :p
<uni4dfx> lets see
<uni4dfx> err
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra
<uni4dfx> sej je dubu odgovor :P
<uni4dfx> by andrejZ
<CrazyLemon> aja..pol pa nič
<CrazyLemon> lahk greš
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<win7> CrazyLemon katerega htc-ja imaš?
<CrazyLemon> win7 hiro
<uni4dfx> nov debian dans izide
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx great..napiši novico!!
<bogdanov> 6ka???????????????
<CrazyLemon> boš bil famous!!
<uni4dfx> squeeze
<DominiCanes1> dobri so ti htcji
<DominiCanes1> js sn full zadovoln
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon nevem kaj bi povedu ker nič ne vem o njem :D razn da ma novo default temo
<uni4dfx> katere avtor uporablja moje applete
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx thats enough for me! :))
<CrazyLemon> in HTC so ok.. niso pa nič posebnega :)
<CrazyLemon> HTCji*
<DominiCanes1> ce si prej mel nokio 5110 pol so ti jebeni
<CrazyLemon> sploh se ne spomnem kaj sm mel pred htcjem
<win7> htc-ji so vredu
<DominiCanes1> noces se spolnat
<win7> vsi androidi so vredu
<DominiCanes1> spol-nat
<DominiCanes1> tako je
<DominiCanes1> men so ql androidi
<win7> razen wildfire, ker ima premajhno resolucijo :)
<DominiCanes1> jp
<CrazyLemon> win7 a ti tudi razvijaš novice.apk ? :)
<DominiCanes1> ceprav so cyborgi boljsi
<win7> miha zame dela :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon Bijelo Dugme ftw? :)
<CrazyLemon> win7 to vem da zate dela..sam sm mislu da ti tudi kaj čaraš z novicami :)
<win7> gfd, seniorita, freenode.si je vse pri meni ;)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx hm? :D bijelo dugme is 'aight :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx no dj se zmigaj pa napiš novico o debianu :D  ne  bit tok len no.. :D
<bogdanov> a dons
<bogdanov> bo kao
<bogdanov> 6ka?
<win7> menda sem jaz direktor z idejami, miha pa fizikalc, tako on pravi, :))
<CrazyLemon> win7 to je najbolš bit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> hmm ne
<uni4dfx> 6. februarja bo
<bogdanov> :)
<win7> in, se ti zdijo novice uporabne? :)
<CrazyLemon> win7 izboljšujejo se..nisem pa tak tip osebe da bi nonstop uporabljal novice na telefonu..glede na to da je vedno ob meni laptop/desktop :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon novico nej napišem?
<uni4dfx> "Oprostite, nimate pravic za vpis nove teme"
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja prosim :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx odpri novo temo kjerkoli
<CrazyLemon> js pa bom nato premaknu novico :)
<uni4dfx> mkay
<Jorky> dobro jutro
<uni4dfx> o zdravo uroš
<upd> !translate auto sl redovno
<Seniorita> redna
<CrazyLemon> en nasvet..nikoli ne dat usb wlan ključek v laptop kateri ima že vzpostavljeno wlan povezavo
<CrazyLemon> it fucks ubuntu up :D
<DominiCanes1> al pa sam enga iskluc....ni nc strasnega
<uni4dfx> ja, enga izklopš pa druzga ponovno povežeš da poprav route
<DominiCanes1> ajde grem probat dat gor froyo
<alyosha> http://dne.enaa.com/Internet-in-programi/Programi/Google-ponuja-20.000-dolarjev-za-uspesno-hekanje-Chrome-a.html
<Seniorita> Google ponuja 20.000 dolarjev za uspešno hekanje Chrome-a | Programi | Internet in programi
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> sudo rmmod usbhid; sudo modprobe usbhid mousepoll=2
<uni4dfx> zakon, kr naenkrat je miš ful bol smooth
<uni4dfx> dejte probat
<miha> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gfd.triton
<miha> downloadite .D
<upd> :)
<miha> :)
<upd> Novice je več kot le seznam slovenskih medijev
<upd> a se zajebavaš :D
<miha> :)
<miha> win7 kriv za tekst :D
<upd> đizus :=)
<miha> slike so lepe? :)
<upd> dobre so
<win7> če je pa res :)
<alyosha> miha:  kaj lahko updatamo to kar si zadnjič dal al je treba na novo pobrat?
<win7> uninstalat pa novo naložit
<win7> z marketa
<miha> ja
<win7> zaradi certifikatov
<alyosha> owke
<upd> win7 mja sej, ja. sam ok čudno se sliši mogoče Aplikacija Novice je..
<win7> bolje? :9
<win7> jebiga, na hitro sem pisal
<alyosha> samo zakaj mi je na marketu ne najde?
<alyosha> če grem tam search
<win7> verjetno še ni osvežil?
<DominiCanes> htc irc dela
<win7> alyosha je že vidna na marketu... išči novice :)
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> fak res sem prov cel dan prespal
<sasa84> juhuuu
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> OPENARENA
<bogdanov> bring it me on
<bogdanov> haha
<christooss_> bogdanov a si za
<sasa84> jaz pa bom šla počas spat
<christooss_> sasa84 jst sm cel dan spal
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ja Kristus Jezus :D
<christooss_> prov vstal sem ob enih skuhal kosilo ob pol treh pa nazaj
<christooss_> pa sm prejle ustal
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> pol enajstih zvečer
<christooss_> prov slp
<yang> kateri bot tukaj registrira pogovore v kanalu ?
<christooss_> mislim da Seniorita
<yang> hm
<yang> ampak logi vseh kanalov so zbrani na irclogs.ubuntu.com
<yang> ne zgleda da bi bla ta seniorita na vseh kanalih
<christooss_> sej je pač providan iz ubuntu.si
<yang> ?
<yang> kako mislis "providan" razlozi
<sasa84> provide
<sasa84> :)
<christooss_> pač mi pošiljamo loge na irclogs.ubuntu.com
<sasa84> yang, a si prebral moj blog?
<sasa84> pa ti christooss_ ? :P
<christooss_> or so it seems
<sasa84> moj prvi blog no :P
<christooss_> sasa84 tvoj blog?
<yang> sasa84: ja zacel sem, nisem pa dokoncal, bom malo kasneje, vecer je se dolg ;)
<christooss_> jst sm cel dan spal nevem kaj se dogaja
<sasa84> na slovenski-prevajalci.blogspot.com
<sasa84> tam sem napisala svoje ubuntu izkušnje :P
<yang> christooss_: aha zanimivo, ali uporabljate tole skripto - http://mg.pov.lt/irclog2html/
<Seniorita> irclog2html
<uni4dfx> woohoo
<uni4dfx> Å¡e dobr da sm na kolokvij zamudu
<uni4dfx> 93.47% KPOV pisu :D
<uni4dfx> najbolši od vseh hell yeah
<christooss_> sasa84 ok bom prebral
<christooss_> yang nevem
<sasa84> čestitam uni4dfx !!
<uni4dfx> tnx
<christooss_> uni4dfx bravo
<uni4dfx> *bows*
<christooss_> yang morš miha vprašat
<sasa84> zdej pa moj blog preber :P
<christooss_> on je lastnik
<christooss_> sasa84 :)
<yang> evo sasa84 bom prebral blog, potem pa se lotim skripte
<sasa84> priden ;)
<christooss_> yang kaj pa rabiš to
<christooss_> sasa84 a boš zdej redno blogala?
<sasa84> ma napisala bom še svoje prevajalske izkušnje :)
<christooss_> !Uf, še ena izjemna stvar, to je, da se lahko kopira s koleščkom na miški!!
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> ta je čist huda no :P
<sasa84> jaz sem ful nucala..pa Å¡e zdej nucam ful
<christooss_> ne sej kul
<sasa84> to je zame skor najbolš stvar ubuntuja :P
<christooss_> k to mava s frendom kot ultimate linux fičr
<sasa84> :D
<yang> sasa84: ja me veseli, da imas pozitivno izkusnjo, eno vprasanje glede printerja, kako si ga nastavila, ker pises da pri prijateljici ni delovalo
<yang> christooss_: rad bi zacel arhivirati dolocene kanale, pa iscem primerno skripto
<sasa84> na unem kompu pol nisem...
<sasa84> mogoče bi mogla poizkusit kakšen drug printer, če bi 'potegnu'...
<sasa84> kamero v skypu sem pa tko zrihtala, d se je iz terminala zagnou
<yang> sasa84: ker jaz uporabljam tak "printer" vmesnik CUPS se rece, da lahko tud iz drugih racunalnikov al pa iz windowsov printas
<yang> preko browserja ga nadziras
<christooss_> yang sej je ona gotov tud uporabljala cups
<christooss_> k je lih to edini print server
<christooss_> :)
<yang> ja ne vem, ce bi iz gnometa kako drugace direktno komuniciral
<yang> nisem probal
<christooss_> najbol bizarno je blo k sm k enmu frendu pršu pa zaženem livecd
<christooss_> pa cko največ okn odpre
<yang> cups je pol itak standarden, ce ga nastavis potem dela za vse masine v mrezi
<christooss_> inštaliral se je 5 tiskalniko
<christooss_> v
<christooss_> pa cko pol se spomnm da sm v fotokopirnici
<christooss_> čisti obrat vs windows, k ni zaznal pol tiskalnikov v njihovi firmi
<christooss_> wierd je blo
<christooss_> k sm prvič cups uporabljal
<christooss_> ever
<christooss_> k doma sploh nimamo tiskalnika več
<christooss_> so 1990's tehnologija :P
<yang> z windowsi vem da so neki triki, ker mors path tko neumno noter zapisat, da ga registrira, s tem se se zajebaval nekaj cajta
<yang> da ga das tja pod "add printer"
<sasa84> jaz bom šla počas u mižiland ;)
<yang> ok saska, lahko noc
<christooss_> sasa84 sej je šele pol polnoči :)
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> morm ob 7h ustat :P
<yang> a gres k masi ?
<christooss_> na nedeljo?
<sasa84> mhm
<christooss_> yang pol bi ustala pol sedmih
<sasa84> ob 8h je...
<yang> pa pejt na vecerno varjanto
<sasa84> pol pa človk enga u miru pokadi, se počas zrihta... ;)
<sasa84> ne, ob 8h berm ;)
<yang> sej mene pa pes zbudi ob 7h tko da sva na istem
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> mogoče bom šla jutr na krk dopoldne...
<sasa84> na kosilo :)
<christooss_> fest
<sasa84> sosedje majo bajto dol
<christooss_> nice
<yang> ja verjetno bo lep dan
<sasa84> mhm ;)
<yang> kje na krku ?
<sasa84> mmm
<sasa84> to je tam blizu klimna
<sasa84> ena vasica
<yang> aja to pa ne poznam
<yang> bil sem v njivicah, pa malo sem se okoli vozil pred leti
<yang> ce si ze tam, se zapelji do baske, tam je lepo
<yang> to je skrajni jug krka
<sasa84> sej njivice so tud tam bliz
<sasa84> vem kej je baška...sem že bla
<CrazyLemon> [23:20:54] <christooss_> pač mi pošiljamo loge na irclogs.ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<christooss_> christooss_ a ni tako
<christooss_> sej nevem
<christooss_> talking out of my ass
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> hihi
<CrazyLemon> i can see that :)
<CrazyLemon> ne ni tako.. kr uradn bot logira + seniorita logira :)
<christooss_> a maš font na rjavo
<CrazyLemon> uradn bot = irclogs.ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> senioritaa = triton.gfd.si
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja pa od kod bere ?
<christooss_> no pol nism falil velik
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj od kod bere?    LOGIRA..ne bere :D piše! :D
<yang> ja a je na kanalu
<christooss_> there is how ever ubuntulog on our chanell
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> yang you made me look stupid
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<yang> nick ?
<CrazyLemon> a ni očitn ubuntulog ?
<christooss_> rofl
<christooss_> ahaha
<yang> aha ok
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj bi druzga lahk mel da bi bil še bl očiten nick
<yang> nisem gledal nickov
<christooss_> botwhologschannelforubuntu.com
<ubuntulog1> :)
<CrazyLemon> botwhologschannelforubuntu.comAndlLogsAreAvailableAtIRCLOGS.UBUNTU.COM :D
<CrazyLemon> to bi blo očitno ja :D
<botwhologschanne> 16 char limit :(
<yang> CTCP VERSION reply from ubuntulog: irssi v0.8.12
<CrazyLemon> oh my gat! :D
<yang> aja mislim, da tale skripta kar pretvarja irssi loge v html log
<yang> dost prakticno
<CrazyLemon> yang ni to irssi no :)  to je sam custom ctcp reply
<CrazyLemon> "navaden" irc bot je z loggingom
<CrazyLemon> to je vse :)
<sasa84> dj CrazyLemon kr ene bučke :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dj bez spat no..k maš mašo zjutraj :D
<sasa84> pf :P
<sasa84> lohk grem spat kdr čm
<sasa84> a si prebrau moj blog? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jaz se kle razdajam za ubuntu skupnostr, ti pa tko :P
<sasa84> bučman
 * sasa84 si poje Helenco "moški, ah larifari..." :P
 * CrazyLemon si poje "who let the dogs ouuuuut whoooooooo whooooooooooo "
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in uni4dfx jebelacestazaradisnega kje je novica? :D
<sasa84> zdj pa res Å¡ibam
<sasa84> lahkonočko vsem ;)
<christooss> ln
<christooss> kje je zdej bogdanov da ga ownam
<christooss> :)
<CrazyLemon> fcking swap
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon na ucilnici :)
<uni4dfx> aja una novica :D
<uni4dfx> l8er :D
<CrazyLemon> nič l8r
<CrazyLemon> boš masturbiral l8r!
<CrazyLemon> stop spanking the monkey and write that novica :D
<christooss> sej lahk to naenkrat
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> bote
<bogdanov> na server
<bogdanov> da owvnaja jih
<christooss> bogdanov ok
<DominiCanes> je kdo pokonc
<christooss> bogdanov oz počak 12 minut
<christooss> a grev public
<christooss> k čez 12 minu se mi menj ip
<christooss> in mi bo disconectal
<christooss> bogdanov a si redy?
<christooss> uglavnm ko boš za konekti na
<christooss> christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<bogdanov> kje pa mas
<bogdanov> konekt
<bogdanov> jst sm singl
<bogdanov> zdj igrov
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss> greš v terminal
<christooss> pa napišeš
<christooss> ./openarena.i386 +connect christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<christooss> pa ti bo connectal
<bogdanov> a mas
<bogdanov> ze
<bogdanov> ti gor
<christooss> jup
<christooss> a gre?
<bogdanov> sekunda
<christooss> kk
<bogdanov> prav
<bogdanov> kao
<bogdanov> da nemore
<bogdanov> loadat
<bogdanov> mape
<christooss> aha
<christooss> no dej
<christooss> sam moment
<christooss> mislm
<christooss> dej pejt
<christooss> setup
<christooss> options
<christooss> pa tm allow dowload
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-06
<christooss_> bogdanov im back
<christooss_> a si najdu
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> najdu
<bogdanov> ampak
<bogdanov> mas
<bogdanov> ti ddisablan
<bogdanov> na serverju
<christooss_> evo sm zamenu mapo
<bogdanov> autodownalodin
<christooss_> aja sej res
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> ups
<christooss_> bom omogoču
<christooss_> sem včer neki spreminjal
<bogdanov> jah nocs
<bogdanov> da te ownam
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> :))
<christooss_> zdej probej pa bo
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> enabli
<bogdanov> JAOAOAO
<christooss_> a maš iz repotov verzijo
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> evo zdej je enejblan
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHA
<bogdanov> 2kb/s
<bogdanov> as resn
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> 35mb
<bogdanov> bo downloadal
<bogdanov> 4 ure
<bogdanov> a dljas kej alpa
<bogdanov> da tko pocas gre
<christooss_> ja fak
<christooss_> čak
<christooss_> cd .openarena/baseoa
<christooss_> potem pa
<christooss_> wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/openarena/rel/085/oa085p.zip
<christooss_> bogdanov zloudi talie zip
<christooss_> pa potem v .openarena/baseoa odpakirej
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> toj
<bogdanov> ceu spil
<bogdanov> sj ni map
<bogdanov> not
<bogdanov> u basoea
<christooss_> tole je sam patch
<christooss_> kaj pa je v zip fajlu
<christooss_> ?
<bogdanov> poglej
<christooss_> a je mapa openarena?
<bogdanov> http://openarena.ws/download.php
<Seniorita> OpenArena: Downloads
<bogdanov> jst sm prvo
<bogdanov> dol dau
<christooss_> openarena0.8.1
<bogdanov> ja
<christooss_> in a si pol potegnu dol patch 0.8.5
<bogdanov> ne
<christooss_> no dej
<christooss_> pa pol v to mapo kamor si odpakiral openareno
<bogdanov> oks
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> da vidmo zdj
<christooss_> moment
<christooss_> ok je
<bogdanov> spet
<bogdanov> mas
<bogdanov> disablan
<bogdanov> hjaooooo
<christooss_> ja sam
<christooss_> spet ti hoče pak7 loudat
<bogdanov> jah
<christooss_> patch085
<christooss_> kaj je blo v zipu?
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> potegn
<bogdanov> dol pa odpri
<bogdanov> a
<bogdanov> se patch
<bogdanov> odzipa
<bogdanov> v
<bogdanov> OPENARENA
<christooss_> ja
<bogdanov> al OPENARENA/BASOEA
<bogdanov> ???
<christooss_> pač dvoklikni fajl
<christooss_> potem pa mi povej
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> isto
<bogdanov> k
<christooss_> k men bo patch vlekl dol par minut
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> mi povej
<bogdanov> kam se
<bogdanov> odzipa
<bogdanov> odzipu
<bogdanov> sm v
<bogdanov> OPENARENO
<christooss_> gotov je treba v baseoa
<bogdanov> nevrjamm
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> so fili
<bogdanov> isti
<bogdanov> kokr
<bogdanov> u spilu
<bogdanov> in patch
<bogdanov> jih more
<bogdanov> zamenat
<bogdanov> je tko?
<christooss_> afaik
<christooss_> a ni v zipu fajla pak7?
<bogdanov> ne ni ga
<bogdanov> pak6
<bogdanov> u
<bogdanov> basoea
<bogdanov> sam en
<christooss_> aha
<christooss_> wierd
<christooss_> bogdanov dej spremeni
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> zrihtu
<bogdanov> a pises
<bogdanov> lah notr
<bogdanov> u spilu
<christooss_> jup
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> kera
<bogdanov> komanda
<christooss_> maš mislm da T bližnjica
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> prid u spil
<bogdanov> sm gor
<bogdanov> 300 pinga
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> sam boti so bli čist na pretežko naštimani zate :)
<christooss_> bo treba mal trenirat
<christooss_> sam kurc tale mapa pa težki bot ji umor
<christooss_> ena na ena je boljš
<bogdanov> jah
<christooss_> pa bom jst dal handycap
<bogdanov> jst sm lamer
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> k grem
<bogdanov> tm bring it on me
<bogdanov> toje pomoje druga stopna
<bogdanov> botov
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> tiste ubijam
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> bobobo
<bogdanov> nova miska pa bo
<bogdanov> ;)
<christooss_> jst vedno na hardcore igram :)
<christooss_> če prot botm igram :)
<christooss_> če pa igram z bring it on
<bogdanov> jah tis na geekan
<christooss_> je pa cilj, da je rezultat 20:0:0
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> jst tud nism igrov pr csju na low
<bogdanov> hehe
<christooss_> bom drugič naštimal bl lahke bote
<christooss_> da bo bl an izi :)
<christooss_> z markotom igrava instagib
<christooss_> k je pa sam rail
<christooss_> to bo mogoče lažje teb
<christooss_> k je en shot kil
<bogdanov> jo
<christooss_> jo
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<christooss_> probavam apt-fast
<bogdanov> kvja
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> apt-fast
<bogdanov> neki novga
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<christooss_> http://www.mattparnell.com/projects/apt-fast-and-axel-roughly-26x-faster-apt-get-installations-and-upgrades.html
<Seniorita> Matt Parnell's Brain: Plugged In! | apt-fast and Axel: Roughly 26x Faster apt-get Installations and Upgrades
<christooss_> Roughly 26x Faster apt-get Installations and Upgrades  :)
<christooss_> pa res kr hitro dela upgrade
<christooss_> download je itak glede na linijo ampak
<christooss_> nevem
<christooss_> feels fast :)
<christooss_> če maš linijo večjo, k pa upload od repozitorijev
<christooss_> potem apt-fast super duper pride prav
<christooss_> k iz 4 mirrorjev vleče download
<christooss_> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/improve-apt-get-install-and-upgrade.html
<Seniorita> Improve 'apt-get install' And 'upgrade' Speed [How-to] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<christooss_> kle je pa Å¡e skriptica lepo vidna
<upd> hahah
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> a pa
<bogdanov> je po defaultu
<bogdanov> ze gor
<christooss_> bogdanov nope
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> vidm ja
<christooss_> predvsem je pomembno, da maš hud download
<christooss_> k drugač ne po občutne pohitritve
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> 10/4
<bogdanov> bomo testal
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> aj ksn
<bogdanov> dobr film
<bogdanov> christoosss
<christooss_> dan sm zloudu nude nuns with big guns
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> pa je en kup krvi
<christooss_> streljanja ipd
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> rofl film uglavnm
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> bom stegnu dol
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> piranha je ql
<christooss_> bogdanov tak b akcijski film
<christooss_> en kup jošk pa akcije :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> piranha
<bogdanov> sm gledu odlomke
<bogdanov> pa tko :D
<upd> gnil totalno :)
<upd> ampak ok če so ti ql grozlivke
<upd> men je en lol bil
<bogdanov> haha
<christooss_> podobno so tud tele nune :
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> uceri
<bogdanov> sm gledu
<bogdanov> damned leeds united
<bogdanov> asta gledala ze
<upd> nop
<christooss_> nop
<christooss_> k smo že lih pri navijačih
<christooss_> fuzbalu pa to
<christooss_> green street hooligans je fucking awesome film
<christooss_> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0385002/
<Seniorita> Green Street Hooligans (2005) - IMDb
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> gledu
<bogdanov> use tri dele
<bogdanov> 2 ubistvu
<christooss_> tri dele?
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> 2 2
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> 2?
<christooss_> aja
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> nis gledu?
<christooss_> ne
<christooss_> sej 2 del ma oceno 4.9
<christooss_> prvi pa 7.5
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> drugi
<bogdanov> je mal
<bogdanov> falen
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kr neki u zaporu
<christooss_> vidim po posterju da je mal bl ackija
<upd> kwa
<christooss_> predvidevam
<upd> kurba sm pjan da sm si mogu prov font povečat
<christooss_> hehe
<christooss_> brb čik
<upd> lahku noč
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> kuddddddddd
<bogdanov> si takkkkk
<bogdanov> naišlaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> pa mi sveee
<bogdanov> prestalooo
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> u casino
<bogdanov> LEV
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<christooss_> kako nej vem zakaj se mi računalnik ne prižge
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> kvaj narobe
<bogdanov> a laptop
<christooss_> ?
<bogdanov> all namizni
<christooss_> ne
<christooss_> desktop
<bogdanov> as nanov
<christooss_> mislm namizni
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> prklaplu
<bogdanov> mas
<bogdanov> na napajlnik
<bogdanov> na 1
<bogdanov> ?
<christooss_> ja prnesu sm ga iz enega prostora
<christooss_> v katerem je delu zdej pa ne dela več
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> dj kabl
<bogdanov> za elektriko notr
<christooss_> pizda a je možno da napetost ne dela
<bogdanov> pa na 1ko
<bogdanov> more se przgt
<christooss_> pržge se
<christooss_> ampak
<christooss_> ne pride do biosa
<bogdanov> ni slike?
<christooss_> sam ventilatorji začnejo laufat
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> pol se plata ni zagnala
<bogdanov> alpa grafa
<bogdanov> aja nis nc stiku
<bogdanov> po racunalniku notr
<christooss_> hja sem ram dajal not
<bogdanov> pol je
<bogdanov> z rami
<bogdanov> neki narobe
<bogdanov> ni delujoc
<christooss_> ne ne
<bogdanov> alpa ni pravilno
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kva pa
<christooss_> k un k je prej delal je Å¡e vedno not
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> probi sam z unmu
<bogdanov> k je prj delal
<bogdanov> ce je slika
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> ta je not zdej sam
<christooss_> samcat
<christooss_> :)
<bogdanov> in
<bogdanov> sekr ne dela
<bogdanov> u istmu slotu
<christooss_> jup
<bogdanov> kokr je biu
<christooss_> jup
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> pa ce das
<bogdanov> ram
<bogdanov> vn
<bogdanov> zapiska
<bogdanov> kej?
<bogdanov> mogoce mas na plati nastiman omejeno rama
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> chmos reset
<bogdanov> batarijo vn
<bogdanov> pa se 1x
<bogdanov> :)
<christooss_> tud to sm naredu
<christooss_> :(
<bogdanov> jah more pokazat
<bogdanov> dj graficno
<bogdanov> mau poprav
<bogdanov> mjbi je stik
<bogdanov> morm it
<bogdanov> ajd
<christooss_> ajd
<BigWhale> Dan
<yang> Debian 6.0 "Squeeze" released
<miha> dan
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<miha> crazy odstrani prejšnje novice pa naloži iz marketa
<miha> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gfd.triton
<miha> :D
<alyosha> e miha učiraj meni ni hotlo pobrat no way
<alyosha> Å¡e je pisalo da ni komptibilno z mojo verzijo
<miha> moras prej pod aplikacije brisat
<miha> ker prej ni blo podpisano zdj pa je
<miha> varnost pac
<alyosha> ma sem zbrisal
<alyosha> edino mogoče bi mogu rebootat tel.
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> al ne?
<alyosha> da zdj probam
<miha> cak kir android mas
<alyosha> 1.6 tattoo
<alyosha> samo una testna verzija mi je delala
<alyosha> aja pa kaj zdj na marketu ga najde pod search al moram na url direkt?
<miha> napisi: novice
<miha> pa je drugi link
<miha> sj poznas ikono
<alyosha> da vidimo
<alyosha> meni Å¡e vedno na merketu odpre kr neki
<alyosha> ni umes "novic"
<miha> iskanje dej
<miha> novice
<win7> gutten morgen, partizanen
<miha> :D
<alyosha> sj ti pravim sem Å¡ow na market
<alyosha> sem dal search
<alyosha> in sem napisal novice
<alyosha> je 11 zadetkov
<miha> kaj pa
<alyosha> in so kr neki
<miha> com.gfd.triton
<miha> iskanje
<alyosha> sec.
<win7> mora delat, drugi zadetek
<alyosha> pizda ni
<alyosha> samo meni se cudno to zdi ze neke druge scene
<alyosha> mi ne najde
<alyosha> nevm
<alyosha> em
<alyosha> grem direkt pobrat
<win7> imaš novi market?
<alyosha> ma je ja...ta kao bolj fancy
<alyosha> ze nemki casa
<alyosha> neki
<win7> hm
<alyosha> cudno mi je
<alyosha> je pa res da ta jajček ma 1.6 original verzijo
<win7> meni na 2 telefonih najde kot drugi zadetek, 2.2 in 2.1
<alyosha> nic nikoli updatano
<win7> objavil sem pa tudi kot ww
<alyosha> ste sigurni da je komptibilen z 1.6?
<alyosha> ker na unem linku učiraj je pisalo da ni
<win7> piše že tako :D
<alyosha> tko da pol mi ga tudi na marketu ne najde:D
<alyosha> če ni
<alyosha> :D
<win7> Requires Android:
<alyosha> caki grem na link direkt zdj
<win7> 1.5 and up
<win7> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gfd.triton
<alyosha> lih connecta
<win7> pa kako dobro oceno dajte no, na marketu :))
<alyosha> pizda
<alyosha> tu ne ko grem prek browserja
<alyosha> mi odpre in use
<alyosha> in mi napise pač choose device on witch to...
<alyosha> in pol kao da izberes telefon
<alyosha> in je prazno
<alyosha> pise phone z sivim
<alyosha> in ko kliknem gor mi pise da device
<alyosha> not comptabile
<win7> hm
<win7> čaki
<alyosha> samo mi je čudno ker una demo verzija mi je delala ql
<alyosha> caki da rebootam tel.
<alyosha> :D
<win7> ok
<win7> če ne bo šlo, povej :)
<alyosha> yyes yes
<alyosha> :ČD
<win7> oz. če bo šlo, tudi povej :)
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> mogu bi se enega bolšega kupit ne
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99680&#99680
<alyosha> samo ker ni €€e
<Seniorita> Android: Pregled novic v slovenščini (aplikacija) - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<alyosha> :D
<win7> dela?
<alyosha> oh traja da reoboota:D
<alyosha> zdj je koamj not prišu:D
<alyosha> na marketu ga Å¡e vedno ne pokaze
<alyosha> na browserju bomo pa tkoj vidli
<alyosha> :d
<win7> http://www.gfd.si/app/novice.apk
<win7> probaj direkt
<alyosha> sec. samo da vidimo Å¡e prek browserja
<alyosha> his item is not compatible with yout phone
<alyosha> na browserju
<alyosha> grem direkt
<alyosha> brez problema
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> direkt
<alyosha> dela use ql
<alyosha> suepr je
<alyosha> samo res nevem zakaj prek marketa ne dela
<miha> :D
<miha> ne vem, pr men je pomagal, da sm brisu
<miha> ce sm nalozu, pa je bla prejsnja gor
<miha> je rekl failed
<alyosha> ma jaz sem iz applications zbrisal uno testno verzijo
<alyosha> ni blo nic vec
<alyosha> in nikakor noce pobrat
<alyosha> samo tudi google goggles mi ne najde na marketu
<alyosha> pa vem da sem jih mel ze instalirane na tel.
<alyosha> nwem kaj odgaja tem tattoo-jem
<win7> potem zdej dela? :9
<alyosha> ja ja iz vaše strani direkt ko sem pobral
<alyosha> dela
<alyosha> use super
<win7> kul :)
<alyosha> prek marketa pa ni Å¡anse
<miha> win7: to zate: [DNE Tehno] Angry Birds tudi za zaljubljene http://dne.enaa.com/Mobilna-telefonija/Aplikacije/Angry-Birds-tudi-za-zaljubljene.html
<Seniorita> Angry Birds tudi za zaljubljene | Aplikacije | Mobilna telefonija
<win7> videl :)
<miha> hehe
<alyosha> pizda mi ne dela angrybirds:D
<alyosha> sploh
<alyosha> jebemti telefon tašen:D
<win7> za angrybirds je Å¡e moj magic preslaboten :)
<miha> :)
<alyosha> prav bo treba kupit neki novega
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo kaj ki je drago use u pm
<win7> pazi to, sem eni stranki predlagal nakup galaxy s , in mi čez kak teden reče kako je super, ker ji pa sedaj baterija drži 5 dni
<win7> wtf?
<win7> jaz polnem skoraj vsak večer
<miha> hehe jst tud. sam ce sam sprejme tista 2 klica na dan, bi res lahk 3 dni drzal
<teardrop> lo
<miha> yo
<miha> win7: mislim da najvec zaslon kuri
<miha> odvisn kolk gledas
<win7> hm, to je neka odvetnica ki uporablja še maile in pošto
<win7> ups
<win7> koledar in pošto
<win7> :))
<Tadej> brdan
<miha> dan
<Tadej> kaj delas za racunalnikom?
<Tadej> bejz vn
<miha> hehe
<miha> bil zuni, po tobak :D
<miha> gledam, ce se bo server sesu https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gfd.triton :D
<miha> zaenkrat dela ok :D
<DominiCanes> kaj je pomembna velikost ikone v meniju
<Grega> absolutno ;)
<DominiCanes> pa se eno vprasaje...kako preko terminala uzgat bluetooth
<upd> bluetooth vklop
<Grega> neh
<Grega> bluetooth on
<Grega> juhuuu
<DominiCanes> danke
<DominiCanes> neki me chip zeza
<Grega> verjetno..
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<Grega> ;)
<sasa84> elow Grega ;)
<sasa84> oj DominiCanes ;)
<Grega> zakaj nisi dala blogu ime ubuntu and tits?
<sasa84> sorči no...morm bit mal resna ;)
<miha> hehehe
<miha> kje je blog?
<sasa84> drugač ti je všeč? ;)
<DominiCanes> oi oida
<sasa84> slovenski-prevajalci.blogspot.com
<Grega> sasa84: sem rekel, da ga bom bral samo, ce bo naslov ubuntu and tits :P
<DominiCanes> sasa84: slovenski prevajalci
<sasa84> ja...mi, ki prevajamo ubuntu v slov.
<sasa84> zato je slov. prevajalci ;)
<sasa84> al mislš d bi mogla prou svoj blog odpret :P
<sasa84> Grega, pa zame se lohk mal potrudš no... sej se bom slikala zgorej brez...tko d boš mel sliko zravn pa boš lohk bral ;)
<Grega> ah, obljube.. od tega se ne da zivet
<DominiCanes> nimam ikonice za bluetooth
<DominiCanes> gor na meniju
<miha> lep blog :
<miha> :)
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> miha, sem se potrdual...pač odprtokodna punca ;)
<upd> :)
<Grega> sasa84: jaz ti postavim blog, ce ga bos pisala :> pa jaz zberem design :>
<sasa84> uu, zihr bi ble joške :P
<sasa84> damn,
<Grega> http://static.allbackgrounds.com/bg/tits.jpg
<Grega> to bo background
<sasa84> Grega, jaz sem teologinja no... bi mogu bit mal bl spodobn
<Grega> http://eckermanmichigan.com/tits.jpg ?
<Grega> jaz bi moral bil spodobn, ker si ti teologinja? :)
 * miha looking for opensource girl to share some code with ;)
<Grega> sasa84: saj pa ves, da si na internetu popolnoma anonimna.. se bog te ne prepozna :)
<Grega> daj si duska
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Grega, prve joške so mi ble dost bl všeč
<sasa84> sicer pa...tud če bi ble moje...kdo bi pa vedu!
<sasa84> :P
<Grega> no!
<Grega> to je beseda! :)
<sasa84> uf, kofe
<sasa84> brb
<Grega> uh, ce kak zupnik tebe bere na ircu.. bye-bye diploma :>
<miha> zakaj, ma prakticne vaje iz moralne teologije
<teardrop> zakaj pa je teologija vezana na krščanstvo?
<miha> i wasnt tempted by devil.. he was tempted by me ;)
<miha> ane sasa84
<l0wkey> re
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t453973
<Seniorita> Debian 6.0 iz&#353;el @ Slo-Tech
<sasa84> evo mene ;)
<sasa84> Grega, moj župnik je pa tko na free...d ne morš povedat :)
<miha> :)
<sasa84> lohk bi mu rekla, da sem se šla učer trojčka...pa bi se sam smeju pa me vprašu, če je blo dobr ;)
<miha> saj Bog je Ljubezen ane
<miha> :)
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> ;)
<miha> ;)
 * sasa84 je dogmatik po duši ;)
<sasa84> me ej sama ljubezen ;)
<miha> uu :D
<alyosha> sasa84:  kaj trojčka brez mene??
<alyosha> dj dj
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, ti jaz pa...?
<alyosha> ja še kašna deklica ane:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tvoja izbira
<alyosha> to ti pustim:D
<sasa84> oki ;)
<alyosha> ugalvnem kako si prezivela uciraj?
<sasa84> izbereva kšno hudo črnolasko ;)
<alyosha> danes ni mačka?:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> lahko lahko
<alyosha> nisem tolko izbirčen:p
<sasa84> oki ;)
<alyosha> :DD
<miha> http://www.siol.net/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2011/02/hekerji_napadli_nasdaq.aspx
<Seniorita> Hekerji napadli Nasdaq - SiOL.net
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> dons ni mačka ;)
<alyosha> če bi bla samo ena pol bi že bil zbirčen samo če ste dve pol ni panike sploh:DD
<sasa84> učer sm mela sestank za eno gledališko predstavo, k nastopam...smo nek posnel ;)
<alyosha> no no lepo:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> lepo
<alyosha> dj link da vidimo
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ni Å¡e ;)
<alyosha> ehh:p
<alyosha> kdaj bo?
<alyosha> miha:  so se samo razgledovali:DD pa delnice kupovali in prodajali:D
<alyosha> slika je pa tudi huda:D
<sasa84> alyosha, 1x aprila ;)
<sasa84> kje pa je miha zdj...nek mi je blog oblublu :P
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> ja lepo:D ne pozabi dat linka:D
<alyosha> kje mašblog?:D
<sasa84> za slov. prevajalce sem nek napisala o svojih ubuntu izkušnjah ;)
<sasa84> nimam (Å¡e) prou svojga bloga ;)
<alyosha> a toko
<sasa84> mhmmmmmmmm
 * sasa84 čist pridna ;)
<miha> pridne punce so najboljse :)
<alyosha> tako je:D
<alyosha> kako je ze
<alyosha> pridna voda bregove dere:DD
<miha> pridna punca gre ob 7h v posteljo. da lahk gre ob 9h domov...
<sasa84> pridne punce pridejo v nebesa, poredne pa povsod :P
<miha> :)
<sasa84> miha LOL
<alyosha> hahahahha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ahh moram u trgoivno
<alyosha> bbl
<sasa84> alyosha, jaz te bom prevzela tvoji punci
<sasa84> ona je že vedla kaj more izbrat...
<alyosha> hhe te bo pretepla:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> otroke vozš u šolo, trgovina, kuhaš...
<alyosha> ni da ni:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> taki grejo takoj v promet :P
<alyosha> hahahah
 * alyosha off
<sasa84> zto jst ne najdm nč pametnga, k t dobri so vsi zasedeni...al pa geji :P
<sasa84> dobr...bi vzela tud geja za take stvari :P
<miha> sj konc koncev.. ce mu ne stoji, se vedn lahk polize...
<sasa84> buahahaha
<miha> sasa84: razumno ane
<sasa84> ja miha
<sasa84> mislm... ti vidm, d me razumeš :P
<miha> haha seveda
<sasa84> enivej...že kdo sprobu debian 6?
 * sasa84 ostaja na ubuntu... sam hoče mal pametna izpast :P
<miha> hehe, server laufa na debian, sam ne vem ce bi prvi trenutek upgrejdu ane :D
<sasa84> a ne slovi debian po svoji stabilnosti? ;)
<miha> seveda :)
<miha> dokler ne das 'unstable' verzije namest 'stable' pol je cist razsut, se v primerjavi z unstable ubuntu :D
<miha> probu...
<miha> :(
<sasa84> :\
<miha> stable je pa vredu, ni kaj
<sasa84> sej zame...
<sasa84> pač... jaz basic user vidm sam gnome :P
<sasa84> ostalo mi je več al mn ist :)
<miha> debian je bolj za serverje, ni cist novih stvari, je pa dokaj stabilno
<miha> da se ne razsuje vse, ker se en igral tm
<miha> ane
<miha> !google ping
<Seniorita> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<sasa84> ti maš ubuntu drugač?
<miha> ja
<miha> 10.04, 64 bit
<sasa84> veš kaj je men čudn, d mu ubuntu 64 ne potegne
<sasa84> pa mam na drugi particiji win7 64
<sasa84> k mam core 2 duo
<miha> ne vem, moral bi delat
<miha> mam core2
<sasa84> ma sej...
<sasa84> :)
<miha> kr vredu, po vsej reklami server 30-50% obremenjen
 * miha bil bolj pesimist :D
<miha> tipicno so 3 naenkrat ko jim servira
<miha> ker program mal spi vmes
<sasa84> joj, jaz že par mescou delam spletno stran ;)
<DominiCanes> delam na tem da se lahko povezem na eduroam
<DominiCanes> sam ne gre pa ne gre
<upd> si pregledal forum, na to temo je že kar nekaj napisano
<DominiCanes> slo forum?
<upd> ja
<sasa84> DominiCanes, ena verzija je tko, d skenslaš network manager in zaženeš kripto
<sasa84> npr. jaz sem naštimala prek NM...in mi ga konstantno kensla
<sasa84> kripto-skritpo :D
<DominiCanes> ma ja
<DominiCanes> kira varjanta je pa pol najboljsa
<DominiCanes> tu gledam na arnesu sam glih se niso dokazal
<upd> če je signal dobr, bi moral network-manager delat, drugače skripta
<DominiCanes> damn
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> ka ni nekih certifikatov treba dol vlec
<DominiCanes> vlect
<upd> neki je treba, to ti lahko saša pove kako :P
<miha> sj network-manager vedno dela, sam ne poveze se nazaj, ce pada povezava
<miha> to sm kleu na faksu
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> maš en certifikat na arnesu
<sasa84> miha, ja...men se ful takoj skensla
<miha> !google eduroam arnes navodila
<Seniorita> Navodila za povezavo: Arnes http://www.arnes.si/pomoc-uporabnikom/eduroam/navodila-za-osebni-dostop/navodila-za-povezavo.html
<sasa84> DominiCanes, čak...ti bom dala printscren kok je pr men naštiman
<DominiCanes> hvala ti
<DominiCanes> Seniorita: hvala ampak je mal po jurcicu napisan
<DominiCanes> ne dela
<CrazyLemon> dan pipl!
<miha> :D
<miha> hej crazy :D
<CrazyLemon> howdy dudi
<miha> CrazyLemon: si ze probu iz marketa https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gfd.triton
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> miha ne..zdej sm pršu domov
<miha> prej odinstaliri
<miha> sicer ne dela
<miha> :D
<sasa84> http://www.shrani.si/f/10/L6/4Pc7pZ17/1.png
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutro??
<CrazyLemon> JUTRO?"!?"?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zate že :P
<sasa84> uf..kosilo ;)
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> [09:55:00] <CrazyLemon> jutro
<CrazyLemon> ne ti men kle jutro :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa nis že pred 10 ustal????
<CrazyLemon> sem!
<sasa84> am...pa kaj pa zdej d sred noči ustajaš??
<CrazyLemon> mah..sem šou na sprehod ..pa me folk zbudu že ob 9.20 :/
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> nč...grem papcat ;)
<CrazyLemon> v torek spet :/
<CrazyLemon> tek
<sasa84> fala ;)
<CrazyLemon> oh miha congrats! spremenil si dovoljenja - končno :))
<miha> a ves da nism... sam exportal sm kot release
<CrazyLemon> še vedno pogrešam kategorije :)
<miha> Skupaj: tehnika   bo pocas
<miha> monitor pa mojmikro se mora se nabrat mal
<miha> da vklopim prikaz
<miha> ker tecno gledat prazne kategorije :)
<CrazyLemon> vidim Meni še vedno prikaže vizitko :)
<miha> ja :)
<miha> ma nism si upal nestestiranga dat vn to
<miha> bo v prihodnjih dneh
<upd> http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com/body.html#ui=1,1&opa=s:0.24,m:1,sk:1,c:1,o:1,ci:1,n:1&sel=&lab=&nav=14.13,169.36,57.63 i like :D
<miha> ampak z win7 nisva zdrzala da bi bla tih tolk dolg :)
<Seniorita> Google Body - Google Labs
<alyosha> smeh je body ja
<alyosha> samo moraš met extra chrome
<alyosha> usaj na winih je tko
<alyosha> ni delalo na "navadnem"
<CrazyLemon> Welcome to Google Body. You need a Web browser that supports WebGL.
<alyosha> tako
<upd> extra chrome ? samo zadnjo verzijo
<alyosha> ti prawim na winih
<alyosha> ni delalo
<alyosha> je blo treba pobrat nek chrome-nevemkajze
<CrazyLemon> em..9.0 chrome ne dela :)
<upd> aja ne vem men dela
<upd> na win7
<CrazyLemon> mogoče se mora enejblat webgl
<alyosha> in uklopit moraš še WebGl ki default je skloplejn
<alyosha> jp
<alyosha> :D
<upd> jaz nisem nič vklopil hm :)
<alyosha> upd:  jaz sem na visti
<alyosha> al celo xpjih
<alyosha> mozno da 7ka ma porihtano to
<upd> verjetno
<alyosha> uglavnem smeh zadeva je
<alyosha> še piše ti use organe
<alyosha> u latinscini
<upd> ija, sam k mi zabije vse do konca
<upd> pozabu pogledat a to cpu al ram uporablja
<upd> a ni webgl to kao gpu
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> :D
<upd> uporablja
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da ja
<alyosha> http://www.zurnal24.si/hokej/video-nhl-bruins-stars-trije-pretepi-v-prvih-stirih-sekundah-9-3-200999/video
<alyosha> lol
<Seniorita> Trije pretepi v prvih Å¡tirih sekundah - video | Hokej | Zurnal24.si
<miha> lol ze naslov je super :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> video Å¡e bolj
<alyosha> in u 45s potem dajo Å¡e 2 gola mona:D
<CrazyLemon> [6636:6636:1363012648724:ERROR:gpu/command_buffer/service/gpu_processor.cc(78)] GPUProcessor::InitializeCommon failed because decoder failed to initialize.
<upd> hehe
<CrazyLemon> Mama štiriletnika iz Kalifornije toži Nutello, saj priljubljeni namaz tržijo kot hranljivi priboljšek, v resnici pa je poln nezdravega predelanega sladkorja in nasičenih maščob.
<CrazyLemon> lol..no shit sherlock :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<upd> lool
<alyosha> samo kaj ki beka bo dobila tožbo:D
<alyosha> crazy americans
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma bo vraga :D
<alyosha> maah
<alyosha> če ne drugo jo bojo izplačali da je tiho
<alyosha> da jim ne dela bruke
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> http://www.googleartproject.com/
<Seniorita> Art Project, powered by Google
<alyosha> pizda je hud ta google
<alyosha> :d
<alyosha> hmalu ne bomo rabli it več iz hiše:DD
<miha> google so face, moj rss feed redno berejo :D
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabiš
<miha> vsaj 1x dnevn
<CrazyLemon> hrano ti pripeljejo domov
<CrazyLemon> google tv lahko gledaš cel dan
<alyosha> lih prej sem gledal kaj z tem googletv?
<alyosha> je ql?
<CrazyLemon> lahko si ogledaš z google earth vse griče,hribe,gore
<CrazyLemon> z art projectom pa se kulturno izobražuješ
<alyosha> googlestreet!
<CrazyLemon> in z gmailom si v "stiku" z ljudmi
<alyosha> zadnjič se vržem u tokio nekam u center
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<alyosha> direkt pred McDonalds:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si šou vohat gačice japonskim puncam a?? :))))))
<alyosha> pff:DD
<alyosha> dobre so japanke samo ki s ene brijejo mona
<CrazyLemon> samo ti japonci so en čudn narod :D
<alyosha> jebala jih Å¡uma
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma tipi so hudi:D
<CrazyLemon> mah..to samo v porničih :D
<alyosha> samo so pa čudni ja
<CrazyLemon> da so mal bolj spešl :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo tipi so hudi ne
<alyosha> zakon o prostituciji na japonskem
<alyosha> prepoveduje samo da tip kara zensko u pizdo
<alyosha> lahko u u Å¡upak u usta
<alyosha> lahko dela kar če z njo
<alyosha> sam ne u pizdo;:D
<CrazyLemon> mah briga japonce sex
<CrazyLemon> oni grejo na podzemno
<CrazyLemon> in šlatajo ženske
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> pride domov..se zadovolji ..in to je to
<alyosha> ma oni so hard res
<alyosha> samo bi Å¡ow dol pogledat
<alyosha> tko na izlet
<alyosha> zna bit ql
<miha> !google test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<upd> jebu jih nobenga folka v muzeju
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> lih gledam
<alyosha> ulica je polna
<alyosha> muzej je prazen
<CrazyLemon> upd jah če so vse evakuirali..so uleteli z unim njihovim avtom not..folk zbežal
<alyosha> verjetno so poslikali ko je blo zaprto
<upd> aaa enga sm pa najdu :D
<CrazyLemon> mislili teroristi :D
<alyosha> hahaha:d
<upd> haha
<upd> mar bi dal gole bejbe notr
<alyosha> kaj sem danes neki gledal tam google 2001 vs google 2011
<upd> bi blo mnogoo bolj zanimivo :d
<alyosha> in tipi kao so sedeli u google awtu ki vozi sam
<alyosha> ?
<upd> ja sej un nov sistem k se sam pelje
<upd> oz. zasleduje tistega k je pred njim
<alyosha> http://techland.time.com/2011/01/21/the-eric-schmidt-era-google-2001-vs-google-2011/
<Seniorita> The Eric Schmidt Era: Google 2001 vs. Google 2011   - Techland - TIME.com
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če zasleduje..tisto ima volvo
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je google z gpsom se neki igral
<upd> možno
<alyosha> ma to da zasleduje jih je zdj ze dosti
<alyosha> tui vw ma že
<alyosha> oz. da drzi razdalo
<alyosha> nisem 100% zdj
<CrazyLemon> alyosha amm..nisem tega vidu pri VW...oni majo samo tak tempomat
<CrazyLemon> da zmanjša hitrost
<CrazyLemon> če je pred tabo avto
<CrazyLemon> aktivni tempomat neki takega se kliče
<alyosha> ja ja sj se mi je zdelo da sem malo zariw:D
<alyosha> brb moram it jest:D
 * alyosha pizzaa time
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> volvo ma pa podobno ampak Å¡e bolj napredno..tko da ni ti treba sploh vozit :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :d
<upd> ok če uštimajo da me pripelje dam ko sem pjan pol ql
<CrazyLemon> upd to že zdej obstaja
<CrazyLemon> kliče se "taxi"
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<CrazyLemon> ajde alyosha
<upd> haha :) ma nemoj
<CrazyLemon> Poljak Robert Kubica se je težje poškodoval na reliju v Liguriji v Italiji. Voznik Lotus Renaulta se je poškodoval s škodo fabio.
<CrazyLemon> 26-letnik se je s polno hitrostjo zaletel v zid okoli neke cerkvice.
<CrazyLemon> in ta tip je f1 voznik
<CrazyLemon> Analiza optičnih omrežij je pokazala, da je izkoriščenih le 20 odstotkov omrežij, pravijo na Apeku. Zato so Telekomu naložili, da mora omogočiti dostop do svoje optike tudi alternativnim operaterjem.
<CrazyLemon> ohohoo :)
<CrazyLemon> zgleda bo neki iz tega
<uni4dfx> lol polža sm sreču v cityparku
<miha> CrazyLemon: zdj smo obvesceni a :D
<CrazyLemon> miha ko sm na pcju sm vedno obveščen :))
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a ti je tudi polž reku da saksaš ker nisi napisal novice za d6 ?? :/
<sasa84> evo meneeee
<christooss_> dobro jutro vsem
<christooss_> :)
<sasa84> o moh Bog, christooss_ je vstal! :D
<miha> vstal mi je, zares mi je vstal :)
<upd> tooo
<Grega> koncnooo
<miha> lol
<Grega> smo ze mislili, da nic ne bo :>
<alyosha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/clanek/139366
<Seniorita> Sramota: Nana Zeneli (36) kradla v Hoferju!
<alyosha> omg
<alyosha> beka nima za pršut
<alyosha> :D
<napsy> wtf je Nana?
<Grega> ziher kaka pevka :>
<miha> verjent big brother al kej takega
<miha> :D
<miha> !google nana zeneli
<Seniorita> Nana Zeneli - Nedolžna žrtev ali preračunljiva pokvarjenka ... http://zadovoljna.si/clanek/trend_report/nana-zeneli-zrtev-ali-pokvarjenka.html
<upd> mja ta Å¡uga iz bb
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYjz-cjVR3k&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - JULIAN SMITH - uMove
<alyosha> :DD
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<miha> crazycow? crazy?
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t453983
<napsy> hah lol
<Seniorita> UnXis bi kupil del SCO-ja @ Slo-Tech
<napsy> diskretne je padl 84% folka zdaj
<miha> smola :
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs..vsi začeli posnemat crazy$RANDOMFRUIT/ANIMAL
<CrazyLemon> :(
<miha> :)
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  moraš zaščitit ime
<CrazyLemon> pa še prvih 5 cifr IP-ja ma čist enako kot js
<alyosha> ni druge
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> madr faking wannabe's!
<alyosha> tip te fejka
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> joj stari ko sm pršu domov skoraj popizdu
<CrazyBanana> :D
<CrazyLemon> js včeraj lepo očistu avto
<CrazyLemon> prau svetu se je
<CrazyBanana> in ga je sosed zašrašil a?:d
<CrazyLemon> in danes ena budala sredi vasi zažigala papir al kaj js vem
<CrazyBanana> zaprašil
<CrazyBanana> hahahahaha
<CrazyBanana> huuud
<CrazyLemon> in vse po avtu stari
<CrazyBanana> kaj je nauk te zgodbe?:D
<CrazyPlum> :D
<CrazyBanana> nikoli ne peri awta:D
<CrazyBanana> lol
<CrazyBanana> CrazyPlum:  moramo menjat dj da neas ne bo kickal obeh:p
<CrazyBanana> :D
<CrazyPlum> pismo, zdej vas sam še po barvah ločm :P
<CrazyBanana> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> CrazyBanana nauk je..kjerkoli si povsod so budale k kurijo PAPIR  :)))
<upd> :o
<sasa84> :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  še po moznosti maš bel awto?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha naah..sivo moder / nebesno moder
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<alyosha> lol
<sasa84> oh, nebesno moder... ;)
<alyosha> nebesno moder mona:D
<alyosha> tip je cel wannabe:D
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro..ko je nebo oblačno moder
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hehehe:D
<alyosha> dj sliko da vidimo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma mam eno..samo ni lepa..ker boš mislu da je grd avto..ampak ni! :)))
<alyosha> hahahah:D
<alyosha> ne ne ql je awtič vemo mi to:D
<CrazyLemon> stari..na kiaforumu ima moja tema že 11.000 ogledov! :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> djlink
<alyosha> da vidimo
<alyosha> jz ko sem dobu kio ni blo Å¡e tega foruma:D oz. je bil ampak je blo gor 5 postov mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> zdj je pa nimam več:(
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kiaforum.si/forumdisplay.php?fid=13
<Seniorita> Kia forum :: Kia cee'd, cee'd SW, Soul, Sorento, Sportage, Pride, Clarus, Picanto... - Predstavitev članov
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ni slike
<CrazyLemon> file.si zbrisal
<CrazyLemon> očitno je prelep avto :(
<CrazyLemon> nič..da mu ne delam krivice..ga grem slikat :D
<CrazyLemon> brb
<alyosha> priden:D
<upd> če naredim program, ki mi bo seštel vse cifre od sedmic, pa tiste ko so največkrat bile izžrebane uporabim in izpomnim listek se bo za 10% povečala možnost da dobim kaj ?
<andrejz> ne
<alyosha> nič
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi se? če se številke random izžrebajo
<alyosha> moznosti so vedno iste
<alyosha> :D
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/putinova-balerina-odplesala-iz-stranke/250337
<Seniorita> Putinova balerina odplesala iz stranke :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> miha tale balerina je fajn
<miha> mhm
<CrazyLemon> si vidu fotke? tist ko je na plaži
<CrazyLemon> uff :D
<andrejz> če je 1000x zapored izžrebana enaka cifra, ti to nič ne pove o tem kaj bo 1001.
<alyosha> samo je dobra res
<alyosha> čepraw ne maram ruskinj ta je ql:D
<upd> hm ja.. samo
<upd> kolk je random res random
<alyosha> ma loto itak ni random to se ve:D
<upd> je, samo pač tud random ma neko logiko v ozadju
<CrazyLemon> upd jah..najbolš da si nabaviš tisto napravo
<alyosha> ma na loto ne računaj ker ne bo nič od tega:D
<CrazyLemon> in opraviš 10.000 žrebanj
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in nato bi mogoče lahk neko "logiko" dobu
<alyosha> in še vendno ne boš nič bližje:D
<upd> ja lej
<sasa84> *zeh*
<alyosha> zakaj mislis da so listke zrihtali da grejo direkt u računalnik
<upd> če naredim ta program in če je res random pol bi morale bit vse enakokrat izžrebane ane
<alyosha> samo klikne "izpiši kombinacijo ki ni bila uplačana" in obrežijo ostale številkE:D
<alyosha> obtežijo
<alyosha> :D
<upd> ah :)
<andrejz> @upd: to pa ni res
<sasa84> Rdeča kapica piše volku:
<sasa84> "Dragi vuče! Zajebao si se u jednom slovu, trebao si da me POJEDEŠ, a ne
<sasa84> pojebeš!
<sasa84> Tvoja trudna crven kapa."
<sasa84> Odgovor:
<sasa84> "Draga crven kapa. Sledeći put, kad me vidiš, ne viči "fuk!", sve dok se
<sasa84> ne naučiš dobro izgovoriti slovo V."
<CrazyLemon> ne ni res da so vse enakokrat
<CrazyLemon> to ni random
<andrejz> če je naključno ne pomeni da bodo vse natanko enkrat
<CrazyLemon> lahk je 1ka izžrebana 200x 20ka pa niti enkrat
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> sasa84: good one:D
<sasa84> :D
<miha> sasa84:  :D
<CrazyLemon> lol sasa :D
<sasa84> hehe
<andrejz> lol
<upd> ok, torej če se bojo enkrat ene številke ponovile velikokrat večkrat, pomeni da je več možnosti da se bo ponovno ponovila
<alyosha> ma vedno so iste moznosti
<alyosha> ne glede na use
<alyosha> to loto me je muču mene tudi pred par leti
<alyosha> in so mi dopovedali da ni nič od tegaa:DD
<upd> ok pa če gremo v drugo neumnost, a bi lohk iz začetne pozicije krogelj v bobnu izračunal kere bojo ven prišle
<upd> se pravi z integrali vse preračunat, simulirat ...
<alyosha> nebi vedu ma pomoje ne ker itak jih premetava random:D
<upd> ja ampak če veš silo zraka, težo, odboj tud to lohk zračunaš
<CrazyLemon> upd em..težko..zelo težko..ni nemogoče je pa težko..ker bi mogu upoštevat trke..pa hitrost zraka k piha od spodaj
<alyosha> zajebano bi blo
<alyosha> prej boš kašne stave športne zirhtal kot loto
<upd> ija zna bit zajeban sploh zarad kroženja zraka, ampak to bi računalnik lohk naredu :)
<upd> nah niso stave zame :)
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> samo tam bi dosti lazje naredu kašno statistiko
<CrazyLemon> sej tam maš že narejeno statistiko
<CrazyLemon> zato pa so kvote take kot so :)
<alyosha> ja ma kvote so tko učasih zavajujoče
<upd> jap
<alyosha> niso use to đabe igre na srečo:D
<alyosha> kaj uno ste vidli:D
<alyosha> kao za rouleto
<alyosha> program
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to bi blo tudi zanimivo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kje je slika??
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno je ni
<CrazyLemon> moment
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/OtherStuff/IMG_20110206_144900.jpg
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDGOsdXX6MY
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Hot Bikini Fations
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> sasa84:  evo za letos moda za kopalke
<alyosha> nujno moraš nabavit:D
<alyosha> čene nisi IN
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  amm to meni zgleda bolj neki sivoplavo al neki?
<alyosha> je pa res da je u senci
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> CrazyLemon:  še po moznosti maš bel awto?:D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> alyosha naah..sivo moder / nebesno moder
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj js tebi govorim :D
<alyosha> pa nebesno moder si reku:D
<alyosha> to je kao neki svetlo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ma dobro..ko je nebo oblačno moder
<CrazyLemon> beri me človek!!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<alyosha> če pišeš neke čudne kombinacije
<alyosha> kdo te razume:D
<alyosha> in tega nisem nikoli Å¡tekaw
<alyosha> zakaj pobrisat tablico??
<alyosha> mislim nwem
<sasa84> uuu, kok je čist avto od dražena :)
<alyosha> kaj je kasna korist al kako?
<alyosha> ni mi lih jasno
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni čist! umazan je..zato nism hotu it bližje :D
<sasa84> tablco je pobrisu zto, d ne boš ti kšnih lumparij zganju ;)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma niti js nevem  zakaj..ker  kolko sm js vidu je ta edin pro ceed s tako barvo na obali
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡e en ceed tam pri Å¡alari :D
<alyosha> hehe ja itak majo usi bele
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> unega pri šalari ni več:D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk bi se Å¡e ti zravn avta postavu a ne :P
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kako da ne..tam pri uni cvetličarni je al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> ko se gre proti meni oz. tam kjer se zavije za staro Å¡alaro
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 evo..mam Å¡e eno mojo sliko
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/OtherStuff/IMG_20110206_114827.jpg
<alyosha> hehe jaz sem mislu na mojega da ni vec:p
<CrazyLemon> "ta" na desni sm js
<CrazyLemon> :$ :$
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> :DDD
<alyosha> samo kako je ta CrazyLemon  oblečen
<alyosha> na daleč ga prepoznaš:d
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, daj nared puščico kjer si ti... jst sm misnla, d so sam superge tvoje :)
<CrazyLemon> kako sm oblečen lol :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej so sam superge moje!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ful huda slika ;)
<sasa84> kje je to?
<sasa84> to ni nanos a ne?
<sasa84> ps: CrazyLemon, hudi Å¡tumfki ;)
<CrazyLemon> hvala :$
<CrazyLemon> ne to ni nanos..slike z nanosa dobiš v torek :D
<CrazyLemon> to je slavnik
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> sestra od moje babice hod dost ke gor ;)
<sasa84> mogoče te je še v vrtcu pazla ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če ji je ime Lucija pol me je ja..če ne pol me ni :D
<sasa84> vida je ;)
<sasa84> a ja...sej mate dva vrtca... ona je drugač tm gor iz semedele doma :)
<sasa84> no, markovc
<sasa84> mislm...kje se konča semedela pa začne markovc? :P
<CrazyLemon> no..js nism hodu v koper ne v osnovno ne v vrtec
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> uu, kje pa si bil pol?
<CrazyLemon> v/na Å¡marjah :)
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> ej, sej to je tam, k greš prot mejnemu prehodu ane?
<sasa84> tam od benettonove trgovine naprej, k greš u tist hrib-...tam za dragonjo?
<sasa84> ok, to je blo zdej po babje razložen "mim benettonove trgovine" LOL
<CrazyLemon> benettove trgovine naprej?
<CrazyLemon> tisto je trst
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in ja..ko greš proti dragonje se vidi odcep za Šmarje :)
<CrazyLemon> ko se zgodi kakšna nesreča se vedno omeni "šmarska cesta" :D
<sasa84> haha, tist ni trst ;)
<sasa84> no, pol mislm taprav konc... :)
<sasa84> bom 1x pršla na obisk :P
<sasa84> bo mama od CrazyLemona skuhala kofe itd ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja pa kaj Å¡e! :D
<sasa84> ja itak :P
<sasa84> ji bom že kej natvezla d me bo u bajto spustila ;)
<CrazyLemon> ona že mogoče..sam js ne bom :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaka k stopi v to hišo je že takoj potencialna nevesta..tko da tnx but no tnx :D
<sasa84> aja...pol se bova pa v Kp dobila :P
<sasa84> Žena sredi noči ugotovi, da moža ni v skupni postelji.
<sasa84>  Obleče se in ga gre iskat. Najde ga za mizo v kuhinji s skodelico kave pred njim.
<sasa84>  Globoko je zamišljen in strmi v zid. Vsake toliko si obriše solzo in srkne požirek kave.
<sasa84> Kaj pa je s tabo, dragi?' ga vpraša. 'Kaj počneš tu spodaj sredi noči?'
<sasa84>  Soprog dvigne pogled z mize: 'Kaj se spomniš, kako sva se dobivala pred 20 leti, ko ti je bilo samo 16 let?'
<sasa84>   
<sasa84> Žena je ganjena do solz, da je mož tako čuteč in da se vsega spomni.'Seveda se,' odgovori.
<sasa84>  On napravi najprej kratko pavzo, besede mu ne gredo lahko z jezika.
<sasa84>  'Se spomniš, kako naju je tvoj oče zalotil, ko sva se ljubila v avtuna zadnjih sedežih ?'
<sasa84> 'Da, da, spomnim, se, kaj se ne bi,' pravi ona in sede v najbližji stol, da bi mu bila bliže.
<sasa84>   
<sasa84> Mož nadaljuje: 'Se spomniš, kako mi je v obraz porinil cev od šibrovke in rekel, ali se bos poročil z mojo hčerko, ali pa te pošljem za
<sasa84> dvajset let v zapor?'
<sasa84>   
<sasa84> Tudi tega se spominjam,' pravi ona mehko, skoraj zaljubljeno.
<sasa84>  On pa si obriše še eno solzo z lica in reče:
<napsy> jee svoj TXT to HTML converter sm spisu v Go :-)
<sasa84>  'No, vidiš, na današnji dan bi me izpustili.'
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> kje pa kdaj se bova dobila..js ne bi delal nobenih načrtov :D
<sasa84> juuuuu napsy :D
 * CrazyLemon nepredvidljiv
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, k bom kej v kp...ti sporočim a ne ;)
<sasa84> pa še alyosha lohk... če ne bo glih kuhu, šou u trgovino al pa otroke razvažu :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy dej nared raje kak tool  za XML -> HTML :)
<CrazyLemon> pa še tržiš ga lahko!    i guess :D
<napsy> http://pastie.org/private/5yojxpeuvdee1u9wjvx4ew
<Seniorita> Private Paste - Pastie
<napsy> to mam do zdaj
<napsy> sam mi ni se vsec koda
<napsy> prevec kompliciram
<CrazyLemon> lol..tale go je horrible :D
<napsy> go je zakon
<CrazyLemon> for _, line := range(lines) {
<CrazyLemon>         s, l, text := IsSection([]byte(line))
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga pomenijo te vejice ?
<Grega> kitajscina :)
<DominiCanes> kak se resit wine-a
<napsy> ja enako kot pri pythonu, pac vrnes nazaj vec vrednosti
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da poznam pythona :D
<CrazyLemon> DominiCanes spiješ ga pa ga ni več
<napsy> no pac lepo je .. ni treba delat strukture vedno :)
<DominiCanes> to ni slaba ideja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon +1
<DominiCanes> ma vse sn probu in se vedno je tam...kot mizica pogrni se
<CrazyLemon> nemorem se odločit a naj grem spat al ja
<DominiCanes> cuj mal je ze pozn
 * CrazyLemon posluša Pornophonique - Sad robot
<CrazyLemon> kul komad :D
<sasa84> jaz tud ne vem kaj nej se spravm...ful je lep dan
<CrazyLemon> js vem..gud najt
<sasa84> nočko :)
<sasa84> dns si res zgodi ustou ja ;)
<upd> wtf
<Grega> ql, debian 6 je stable
<upd> po 2 letih pa že mora biti
<upd> Grega a kj sheraš že moj app ?
<Grega> ne :)
<Grega> konec meseca bom
<upd> super
<alyosha> everybody say hoo
<alyosha> :D
<christooss_> hoo
<christooss_> :)
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> kako kaj
<alyosha> nmj walker je na kanalu a:D
<christooss_> ma vredu
<christooss_> nmj?
<alyosha> Če ma Chuck Norris 10€ in imaš ti 10€ ima Chuck Norris več denarja kot ti:D
<alyosha> christooss_:  malo slabo sem napisal:D ne me jebat walker texas ranger je na kanalu a:D
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> aaa
<christooss_> ok
<miha> !google money as debt video
<Seniorita> Money as Debt, Animation by Paul Grignon http://www.moneyasdebt.net/
<miha> !google money as debt google video
<Seniorita> Money as debt - Too-biased http://blog.leetsoft.com/2008/3/24/money-as-debt
<alyosha> miha:  kaj to res traja 47min??
<alyosha> neki mi loada ze pow ure:/
<alyosha> jebemti linijo:D
<bogdanov> re :)
<alyosha> dober dan:D
<alyosha> kaj se je kdo ukvarjal z kippo project?
<alyosha> je videt zanimivo
<miha> alyosha: ne vem na google video je 20 min
<miha> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2550156453790090544
<Seniorita> Money As Debt
<alyosha> pizda neki mi noče naloadat nikakor
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> much better:D
<alyosha> tašno podobno varjanto sem dobu enkrat na mail
<alyosha> da banke ubistvu pobirajo denar ki ne obstaja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<alyosha> in s tem izničujejo vrednost al neki takega
<alyosha> :D
<miha> alyosha: to je ze filozofsko podrocje. kaj obstaja. kaj ne.
<alyosha> :D
<miha> pac denar je neka relativna porazdelitev dobrin / moci po populaciji
<miha> ni treba da 'obstaja' v kakem resnem filozofskem smislu :)
<miha> ce ti pise na bankomatu, da obstaja
<miha> je kul ane
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> denar je lopovščina
<alyosha> blagovna menjava!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo to res kašna lopovščina
<alyosha> banka ti kr posodi denar
<miha> blagovna menjava je neprakticna. lej, ta sistem ko je zdj, se izkazu skoz stoletja, da nekak deluje. ne idealno. v primerjavi z raznimi drugimi sistemi (kraljevskimi, komunističnimi...) še kar vredu.
<alyosha> ki ne obstaja
<alyosha> ne sj je ql kakor je samo pizda nas nategujejo na use strani
<miha> recimo hiperinflacija je zanimiva
<alyosha> vedno bolj
<miha> ti denar do neke tocke lahk tiskas poljubno
<miha> ko se pa razsuje zaupanje
<miha> pa zadeva znori
<miha> torej se vsake par desetletji zmenjo za nova pravila
<miha> da je tiskanje od oka nadzorovano
<miha> in posledicno ljudje pretezno verjamejo v vrednost neke valute :)
<miha> iz teorije iger, igre kjer igralci iz sebicnih razlogov delajo "dobro", privedejo do (relativno) stabilnega stanja. recimo MAD... ker vsi vejo kak bi nafukal pr globalni jedrski vojni, je verjetno ne bo. zaenkrat. :)
<alyosha> zaenkrat:D
<miha> ja lej, kriticna predpostavka je, da so igralci racionalni
<miha> racionalni igralec presodi da potencialna korist (unicit sovraznika) ni vredna potencialne skode (totalni izbris planeta)
<miha> racionalni igralec tega ne bo izbral. je pa mozno, da zasteka v komunikaciji in se dva igralca pocutita oba oguljufana. zato so oni rdeci telefoni.
<christooss_> miha sej lih kritična predpostavka je napačna
<miha> zaenkrat deluje...
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuu
<christooss_> miha deluje za bogataše
<christooss_> za normalne pa je popolnoma vseeno kakšen sistem je
<christooss_> kruh in mleko rabimo
<christooss_> to je to
<christooss_> pa kšn računalnik vmes
<christooss_> vseeno je a nam to kupi država al naš keš
<christooss_> sasa84 jo
<sasa84> juhu ;)
<christooss_> jeeeej
<christooss_> uspel mi je virtualbox mašino zalaufat
<christooss_> na drugi kišti
<christooss_> headless ftw
 * sasa84 zaploska christooss_ 
<sasa84> :)
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> zdej bo sam treba zgruntat Å¡e kolk Å¡teka to
<christooss_> k je ena kurac kišta na njej pa virtualbox
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> kvaj blo pol uceri
<christooss_> ?
<bogdanov> jah glede kište
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss_> nevem
<christooss_> še dons se ne pržge
<christooss_> bom pol zvečer mal pogledal
<christooss_> blage
<christooss_> :(
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ha maxi rodrigez falu z metra
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Cvirk: Youtube & Flash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4712/new/posts/
<Grega> jutri se zacnem ucit! jutri pa res!
<Grega> ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Youtube & Flash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4712/new/posts/
<christooss_> a mi kdo kšn film predlaga
<bogdanov> damned united
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> liverpool vod haha
<upd> anede
<bogdanov> sj so bol dons
<bogdanov> nimas kej
<bogdanov> torres nemore igrt u ang ligi
<upd> http://hackedirl.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/epic-win-photos-urban-camouflage-win.jpg
<upd> http://hackedirl.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/epic-win-photos-curiosity-win.jpg lol
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/kultura-dialoga-na-spletu-kjer-je-brat-bratu-sovrag/250352
<Seniorita> Kultura dialoga na spletu - "kjer je brat bratu sovrag" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/sct-dolguje-delavcem-place-a-od-njih-zahteva-najemnino/250353 lol
<Seniorita> SCT dolguje delavcem plače, a od njih zahteva najemnino :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<yang> miha
<yang> a ti ves kaksen program uporabljajo na irclogs.ubuntu.com
<yang> za arhiviranje logov
<miha> #ubuntu-irc ...
<miha> http://www.zurnal24.si/naslovnica/nana-zeneli-kraja-tatvina-prsut-hofer-201245/clanek
<Seniorita> Policija potrdila krajo v Hofru - članek | VIP | Zurnal24.si
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Cvirk: Youtube & Flash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4712/new/posts/
<zdobersek> V Hoferju krade
<zdobersek> *facepalm*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<miha> je kdo probu android v virtualbox morda?
<miha> http://virtualboxes.org/images/android-x86/
<Seniorita> Android (x86) &laquo; VirtualBoxes &#8211; Free VirtualBox® Images
<miha> http://androidspin.com/2011/01/24/howto-install-android-x86-2-2-in-virtualbox/
<Seniorita> AndroidSPIN &raquo; HOWTO: Install Android-x86 2.2 in VirtualBox
<CrazyLemon> miha sm js..useless
<miha> ne tko, da aplikacijo svojo poganjas
<miha> ne za splosno, ko marketa ni
<miha> za kak box kje
<miha> pocasnej od original emulatorja ne more bit
<miha> ko je vsaj x86 koda :D
<miha> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=99682&#99682
<Seniorita> Kako začeti programirati v Androidu. - Tehnična pomoč in nasveti - Forumi FERI
<CrazyLemon> mah kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> sj maš telefon..gor jo zalaufaš pa debuging maš pa je
<hrga> miha, a je prav tako:  Dot produkt(V1, V2) = kot med vektorjema V1 in V2   ?
<hrga> vrne kot
<miha> ne cist
<miha> to vrne kosinus kota
<miha> poglej na wiki :)
<miha> !google dot product
<Seniorita> Dot product - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dot_product
<miha> mislim, da kosinus
<miha> si najdu? :)
<hrga> ce pogledas kodo spodaj: http://answers.unity3d.com/questions/35395/creating-enemy-field-of-vision       a je tuki napaka, ko pise 90 degrees, ker invcos(0.707) = 45 stopinj
<Seniorita> Creating enemy "field of vision" - UnityAnswers
<hrga> pise tole:  If dot > 0.707 then within 90 degree
<hrga> po pravem bi moglo pisati 45 degree in ne 90 ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<upd> hm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon>  [url]http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2170147628/q=bamboo/graficna-tablica-wacom-bamboo-pen-usbhttp://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2170147628/q=bamboo/graficna-tablica-wacom-bamboo-pen-usbhttp://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2170147628/q=bamboo/graficna-tablica-wacom-bamboo-pen-usbhttp://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2170147628/q=bamboo/graficna-tablica-wacom-bamboo-pen-usbhttp://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2170147628/q=bamboo/graficna-tablica-wacom-bamboo-pen-usb[/url]
<Seniorita> Grafična tablica Wacom Bamboo Pen, USB - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOL :D
<CrazyLemon> en folk pa res ne zna delat linkov na forumu :D
<miha> heh
<Grega> obstaja kak offline prevajalnik/slovar za android? slo-ang
<CrazyLemon> mmm...men se zdi da ne
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Youtube & Flash  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4712/new/posts/
<Grega> http://www.androidzoom.com/android_themes/themes/bk-slovenian-dictionary_psnu.html ?
<Seniorita> BK - Slovenian Dictionary - Android
<hrga> nasel en fajni java applet za demonstracijo dot produkta
<hrga> http://www.falstad.com/dotproduct/
<Seniorita> Dot Product
<hrga> gr8
<Grega> a bi lahko bilo to to?
<Grega> ah, ne
<Grega> :S
<CrazyLemon> Grega ne boš ga najdu :)
<Grega> bom ga pa naredil :)
<CrazyLemon> go for it ! :)
<Grega> obstaja kak app, ki sprejme slovar kot datoteko?
<hrga> zdej mi je bolj jasn vse skup
<CrazyLemon> amebis naj bi neki delal..sam ne vem kok je to res :)
<Grega> kot nek plugin
<bogdanov> re
<CrazyLemon> uu še en član na FB pa bomo pri magični meji 100 :D
<miha> :)
<yang> ok, jaz bom stoti - URL ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Slovenija/160901390596857
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> you da man yang ! :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<Grega> CrazyLemon: mislis, da bi kaj takega lahko bilo ustrezno http://www.androidzoom.com/android_applications/travel_and_local/offline-translator_nzhf.html ?
<Seniorita> Offline Translator - Android
<Grega> dobis poleg teh appov source?
<CrazyLemon> Grega of course not :)
<CrazyLemon> za source i mean :)
<Grega> hm
<blackice> zdravo
<Grega> ampak pri takem appu mora bit baza shranjena v neki .sql varjanti, i guess
<CrazyLemon> blackice lp
<Grega> in ce zamenjam spanske besede s slovenskimi..
<CrazyLemon> Grega verjetno
<CrazyLemon> Grega go for it :))
<Grega> pomoje bi to slo.. samo neko scripto bi moral napisat, ki bi s pomocjo google translate apija prevedla tistih 60.000 angleskih besed
<blackice> na ubuntu server 10.10 sem naložil torrentflux in deluje ok dokler je aktiven samo en torrent. pri vsakem naslednjem torrentu, ki ga želim dodati takoj javi napako - "download failed"
<blackice> na direktoriju je nastavljen chmod 777
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<yang> koliko paketov vsebuje ubuntu ?
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> 1821
<CrazyLemon> torej cca. 1600-1700
<bogdanov> aj kdo ze debian 6
<bogdanov> testu
<CrazyLemon> blackice žal ne poznam torrentfluxa :)
<blackice> prostora je dovolj, queue manager je omogočen, max torrentov je nastavljeno na 15...
<blackice> kaj pa alternative?
<CrazyLemon> a ni tale torrentflux outdated?
<CrazyLemon> alternativa ti je transmission :)
<CrazyLemon> !google headless transmission daemon
<Seniorita> Transmission • View topic - Starting WebUI from headless server https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&amp;t=5907
<CrazyLemon> blah
<blackice> nimam pojma, sem pred kratkim migriral na ubuntu...
<blackice> hvala bom pogledal :)
<yang> bogdanov: jaz ze od prej poganjam 6.0 squeeze, tako da ja
<CrazyLemon> blackice https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/HeadlessUsage
<yang> CrazyLemon: to je na tvoji masini samo ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ja
<yang> CrazyLemon: mene zanima koliko paketov je v celotnem poolu
<CrazyLemon> hm..to pa ne bi vedu :)
<sasa84> oh...luškan film :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je! :)
<sasa84> a si že gledal the tourist?
<yang> sasa84: si bila na krku ?
<CrazyLemon> d0h :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz mal zamujam no ;)
<sasa84> yang, ne nism šla... je blo pr sosedi že preveč ljudi na kosilo, pa sem se raj opravičla... bom šla drugič ;)
<yang> skoda, pa tak lep dan je bil
<sasa84> sem ga pa tud lepo preživela ;)
<yang> (win 1
<sasa84> angelina je pa vsakič bl suha ej
<sasa84> deep mi ni bil nikol baš nešto...sam ma pa en šarm
<sasa84> sam najhuj Å¡arm ma pa sean connery
<sasa84> še posebi kdr je kšn vitez :P
<sasa84> ps: sej veste...princ na belem konju bla bla :P
<yang> sir
<sasa84> mhm
<yang> ja dober je, se posebej kot james bond
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ejkn, not stird :D
<yang> with an olive
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<yang> vidm, da je folk navalil na debian mirror, ze posodabljajo ;)
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/brezplacna-pornografija-na-spletu-ni-nezakonita/250364
<Seniorita> Brezplačna pornografija na spletu ni nezakonita :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<sasa84> men je pa dost bl zdej všeč, k je mal starejši... prej mi ni bil tolk
<sasa84> uuuuuuuu, vaya con dios pridejo u slovenijoooooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> *cwil*
<yang> sasa84: na koncert bo treba !
<sasa84> obožujem glas dani klein :)
<yang> cigoti pa spilajo 12. bo tud zanimivo
<sasa84> to bi blo za mojo mami...ona ma rada straussa
<yang> jaz tudi
<sasa84> za 1. januarja pr nas sploh ni kosila, k je prlimana pred tv-jem pa gleda novoletni koncert dunajskih filharmonikov
<yang> haha, ja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<yang> karte so baje razprodane za par let vnaprej
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> pa tud verjetno neki stanjeo ;)
<yang> ja
<yang> pojma nimam, bi pa bilo fletno to enkrat videti
<CrazyLemon> weirdos :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon!
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz temu tipu ubuntulog vsak dan težim, če bi šou na drink z mano...pa sploh nč :P
<CrazyLemon> nč?? pfft..očitno je gay ker meni vsakič odgovori!!
<yang> hehe
<sasa84> looool
<CrazyLemon> res!
<sasa84> ah...nč
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> kaj nrdi ubuntulog če ga klikneš? :P
<CrazyLemon> nč
<CrazyLemon> [21:27:41] CrazyLemon> kaj dogaja stari??
<CrazyLemon> [21:28:00] ubuntulog> ma nč - čilam. Pa kle mi babe težijo
<CrazyLemon> [21:28:10] CrazyLemon> ma btk glavno da dogaja!
<CrazyLemon> [21:29:02] ubuntulog> to maš pa prov ja!
<CrazyLemon> [21:29:33] ubuntulog> pa ta saša je tečna za popizdit
<CrazyLemon> [21:30:24] CrazyLemon> ma vem ja :/
<Grega> lol
<bogdanov> haha
<hrga> :D
<bogdanov> <
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> buahahahahahaha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon +1
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> carsko :D
<sasa84> ubuntulog, dej mi pliz odpiš nooooo :P
<sasa84> dodej me na fejsbuk, med prjatle na youtubu, na twitter, skype...vatevr :P
<miha> :D
<sasa84> brez tega CrazyLemona bi blo pa kr dolgčas kle :D
<CrazyLemon> Do torka bodo temperature marsikje presegle 15 stopinj, v večjem delu Slovenije se bodo gibale med 12 in 18, razen ob morju, kjer bo hladneje zaradi hladnega morja.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: 2-finger scrolling  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4740/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<sasa84> hahaha, pusis! :P
<CrazyLemon> ne ne pušim - js zdravo živim!
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a men pušenje tud škoduje?
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah če zaide v napačno cev pol ja..se lahk zadaviš
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ne rabiš kj preveč skrbet
<miha> :D
<sasa84> sej to sm hotla slišat ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 drugač pa kajenje škodi ja
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko sm slišal
<sasa84> nja no...tist že :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<bogdanov> crazycow
<bogdanov> HAHHHAA
<sasa84> ej folk...eno čudno vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> sam eno?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej pa ne bom tebe vprašala, če si tko proti :P
<sasa84> so kle tud drugi fantje, k mi pomagajo :P
<upd> matematika za 8 razred o.Å¡. kotne funkcije.
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/streljanje-v-studentskem-domu.html
<Seniorita> Streljanje v Å¡tudentskem domu - 24ur.com
<upd> ok wtf, kje sem se jaz zgubil, 6 vektorjev 3d, dva trikotnika torej vsak ma 3 vektorje ane halo, na eni strani Y oz. višina 0, na drugi strani 100, in kako nj zdej dobim za koliko je dvignjena ta ravnina od prvotne ki pa ima 0 Y, 0 Y
<upd> miha ^^
<yang> miha: nic posebnega v ameriki
<yang> tam si cuden, ce ne nosis pistole naokoli
<upd> sej ne vem kaj sem glih kar napisal..
<yang> sasa84: ti kar vprasaj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<sasa84> yang: kakšne slike so najbolj primerne, de se lepo stiskajo na a4 papir
<sasa84> ok, vem, da pač pixli in to... ampak tista resolucija me zanima...1024*...neven kolk
<sasa84> pač od katere resolucije dalje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<sasa84> pač...nočem jih preveč 'raztegnt' k pol ni nč vidt :)
<CrazyLemon> več ko je pixlov na cm^2 bolš je :)
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<sasa84> ja, to vem...bolš kvaliteta
<sasa84> ja sej...pol bolš kt je kvaliteta, tud na a4 ni take fore
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<sasa84_> arrrr
<upd> kugaa pa padatee
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKm5GkkN2jA&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Mile Kitic-Kraljica Trotoara HQ
<upd> vidite to HQ haha
<CrazyLemon> win7 a ti si knez? :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] crazycow: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja :)
<miha> http://developer.appcelerator.com/question/99731/htc-desire-hd--htc-desire-z-crashes-on-touch-event
<Seniorita> Appcelerator Developer Center - HTC Desire HD & HTC Desire Z crashes on touch event
<miha> bo pa Button, ne TextView, doh
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> em..drugač a je res potrebno čist novo aplikacijo pošiljat z loggingom?
<miha> menda ma market neki
<CrazyLemon> a ni dovolj čist simple logcat ? :)
<miha> če si programer
<miha> če ne je lažje iz /sdcard kopirat .txt
<miha> al se motim?
<CrazyLemon> to je šele hudič za nooba :D
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> sgs recimo ima /sdcard na telefonu
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> ker ma notranji spomin
<CrazyLemon> ena taka čudna fora je uglavnem
<miha> !google android stackoverflow setDefaultUncaughtExceptionHandler
<Seniorita> How do I obtain crash-data from my Android application? - Stack ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/601503/how-do-i-obtain-crash-data-from-my-android-application
<win7> razloži ti enemu janezu naj priklopi v debugg mode pa naj požene adb logcat :)
<miha> men razlozte :D
<win7> v meniju aplikacije imaš debug mode (ne vem kako je to v slovenščini), vklopiš in preko adb shell opazuješ realtime kaj telefon dela pod havbo
<upd> razhroščevalni način
<win7> nekaj takega, ja
<CrazyLemon> em win7 večina teh je že rootala telefon
<CrazyLemon> in poznajo adb :)
<win7> vseeno je hitreje takole :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tako pravijo ankete :D
<win7> jaz imam rootanega
<win7> oba
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo zakaj za vraga mi zdej vse kar ustvarim shrani z uporabnikom crazy ter skupino video !?!?
<CrazyLemon> +/ zgoraj
<christooss_> CrazyLemon ker maš video kot main groupo naštimano za userja
<christooss_> System > Administration > Users n grups
<christooss_> pol pa tm advanced options
<christooss_> pa tretji zavihek
<CrazyLemon> video:x:44:crazy
<CrazyLemon> tole je v /etc/group
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ muchas gracias :)
<christooss_> np
<christooss_> k to itak je video:44:user
<christooss_> ampak katera je glavna je važno
<christooss_> mislm da je
<christooss_> user_grupa:x:1000 podatek važen
<christooss_> crazy:x:1000
<christooss_> nevem pa če je to res
<christooss_> :P
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi z  'id' nč ne vidim da je nekje 'glavna' skupina :)
<CrazyLemon> ker uid=1000(crazy) mi je že prej izpisalo..samo ne vem kje piše katera je "trenutno" glavna
<christooss_> CrazyLemon primarno grupo zamenjaš z
<christooss_> usermod -g grupa user
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx
<CrazyLemon> Top Gear 16x03 HDTV XviD-FoV (NEW)
<uni4dfx> a
<CrazyLemon> !!
<uni4dfx> uu
<uni4dfx> loadam
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne delam tega
<CrazyLemon> si bom sam sposodu
<CrazyLemon> pa vrnu tok kok sm si sposodu
<CrazyLemon> :p
<uni4dfx> se mi je zdel ja :D
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo za kak p2p stream prog ?
<CrazyLemon> a vlc lahk to predvaja?
<CrazyLemon> ker kle kliknem na en link k se začne z st://....
<CrazyLemon> pa ne prepozna protokola
<upd> hmmm
<upd> vlc ni Å¡ans
<CrazyLemon> tudi povezava je en mal čudna
<CrazyLemon> st://A0QCgpwEdTwDPAWCoAHIgBYFNlYDAWDGV+BQO5l31HVjihcGNDIwVFY0ikEHZGVmYXVsdIqiDVdvcmQgV2lkZSBGdW4=
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> wierd
<CrazyLemon> tole men zgleda k kak hash
<CrazyLemon> tko da se skrije povezava/ip
<upd> možno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: 2-finger scrolling  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4740/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> pizzo bi jedu :(
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> naroč si jo
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> christooss
<bogdanov> kdaj te spet ownam
<bogdanov> openareno
<bogdanov> :PP
<christooss_> bogdanov lahk dans :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mal kasnj an
<bogdanov> :D
<christooss_> sam morm zdej podatke rešt k sm rm *.* v napačni mapi naredil:)
<christooss_> pa morm podatke reševat
 * christooss_ = noob
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sj bo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, uf...pica
<christooss_> Zakva dafak chown ne dela :)
<CrazyLemon> sudo! :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane!
<CrazyLemon> tko bi mi pasala ena morska iz krušne peči
<CrazyLemon> uff
<sasa84> ja...
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> zadovolna bi bla že r margherito :P
<christooss_> CrazyLemon nad eno mapo dela
<christooss_> nad eno pa ne
<christooss_> k sm jo mountal s sudo
<CrazyLemon> margerita sploh ni pica..je sam sir pa testo :/
<sasa84> sam d bi mal sirčka...
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ a dela chmod na tej mapi?
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne zdej o hrani, k bom lačna
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah sj prov..da ne bom edini lačen :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer mam že v načrtu pizzo za kosilo :D
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem če bo morska al navadna
<sasa84> mmm
<sasa84> zdj pa dost
<sasa84> lačna bom
<CrazyLemon> ne sj ne bom več o hrani
<CrazyLemon> sam še da omenim da bi pasal tudi hamburger če že ni pice :DD
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> tukaj blizu mene majo ful dobre :D
<bogdanov> a kod
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si že jedu hamburger tle na ovinku? :D
<bogdanov> sipca
<CrazyLemon> mah kak sipac..ne vem če je en k dela hamburger v kp :D
<CrazyLemon> pa še ta ne več :D
<CrazyLemon> vsi so Å¡li na kebab :D
<CrazyLemon> najbolš je blo k je en pakistanc odpru prvi kebab v kp :D
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> na obali
<bogdanov> je
<CrazyLemon> nič ga nisi razumeu :D
<bogdanov> najvec
<bogdanov> siptarjov
<bogdanov> kuj tapru je ajdemi popusi
<CrazyLemon> itak da jih je največ če mamo dost gozda kle
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sj vsake tok pride marica in počisti ta gozd pri nas :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> hmau bo slo MALA ALBANIA
<CrazyLemon> KebapciLand :D
<bogdanov> ehehe
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> a jebemu zdej bi tudi kebab jedu :D
<CrazyLemon> uu..pa hotdog tudi :D
<CrazyLemon> pa pomfri zravn :D
<CrazyLemon> še dobro da ne živim v lj..če bi zdej mel min. 120kg
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sj zdj mas pa 100
<bogdanov> a kok
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ej pojma nimam :D
<CrazyLemon> še dobro da bo zdej kmalu pomlad..in bom spet začel kolesarit
<CrazyLemon> če bi tko nadaljeval bi kmalu pristal na 90 :D
<christooss_> fak no
<christooss_> kako nej mountam disk kot user
<christooss_> pičku mater
<christooss_> kr noče
<christooss_> prasica od diska
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> christooss_ a dela chmod na tej mapi?
<christooss_> nope
<christooss_> kr ne vrže errorja sploh ven
<CrazyLemon> kaaaj pa
<christooss_> če probam kt user chmod ne vrže vn perrmision denied
<christooss_> krneki
<CrazyLemon> če dodaš v fstab ?
<christooss_> sem
<CrazyLemon> tam lahk dodaš userja kok se spomnem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, neeee, tih bod o hrani
<sasa84> raj terminal komande razlagi
<christooss_> sam kakšne parametre nej dam
<christooss_> /dev/sdc1       /home/milhouse/virtualmachin    auto    user    0       0
<christooss_> tole sm probal
<christooss_> probal sm tud namest user dat users
<CrazyLemon> /dev/sda5       /media/stuff   ext3     rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks
<CrazyLemon> mam js za 'stuff'
<CrazyLemon> +to
<christooss_> plus kako nej ugotovim kater fs je na disku :)
<christooss_> k fdisk da output Linux
<CrazyLemon> a je mountan ?
<christooss_> ja
<CrazyLemon> 'mount' ? :)
<CrazyLemon> eh pozab
<CrazyLemon> govorim neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> oz. ne
<CrazyLemon> sej piše type v mountu
<christooss_> /dev/sdc1 on /home/milhouse/virtualmachin type fuseblk (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<christooss_> tole vrže vn
<christooss_> drwxrwxrwx 1 root     root     4096 2011-02-06 23:59 virtualmachin/
<CrazyLemon> fuseblk
<CrazyLemon> hmmmmmm
<christooss_> ls -al pa tole piše
<christooss_> /dev/sdc1               1        9729    78148161   83  Linux
<christooss_> tole pa fdisk -l vrže vn :)
<christooss_> kako da fak nej povem v kater extX format nej formatira
<christooss_> iz terminala
<christooss_> aja
<christooss_> mkfs
<christooss_> stupid
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> brb
<CrazyLemon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace
<christooss_> pomoje bo to prov
<Seniorita> Filesystem in Userspace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> a ti hočeš formatirat tole al ... ?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si hotu spremenit user/group ?
<christooss_> sej itak
<christooss_> fdisk ti sam particijo nardi
<christooss_> pol jo morš pa še mkfsjat
<christooss_> kurba kako sm lahk cko pozabljiv
<christooss_> stupid
<christooss_> zdej pa gre :)
<christooss_> rofl
<christooss_> rofl
 * christooss_ = NOOB
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti sploh ustvarjaš :D
<christooss_> server Å¡timam
<christooss_> z virtualmašinami
<CrazyLemon> ne s particijo kaj ustvarjaš
<christooss_> aja mam pač dva diska
<christooss_> pa hočem v /home/user/mapa mountat
<christooss_> sej zdej mi je ratal
<christooss_> fucking stupid :(
<christooss_> se vid, da je ubuntu prelahek ratal
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> ni več treba konzole za mountat uporablat
<christooss_> pol pa človk pozab :)
<upd> omg omg
<upd> kupljeno salamo morm jest
 * upd facepalms 
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<christooss_> :)
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi pa ješ...kakšno salamo? :D
<upd> Domačo!
<christooss_> upd sam dela salamo
<upd> ta ma pa kr en popr notr wtf :)
<upd> ja čudn da jih delam
<CrazyLemon> domačo ogrsko? :D
<upd> pa jih je nažalost že zmanjkalo
<christooss_> itak, da mora met popr not
<upd> ija
<CrazyLemon> (ogrska ftw btw)
<upd> ma sej kakor se navadiš :)
<CrazyLemon> mene ne moti popr
<CrazyLemon> niti olive :D
<CrazyLemon> če so le zelene
<upd> hehe
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa še nism jedu domače salame
<CrazyLemon> klobase pa sm..in so ble ful hude :D
<CrazyLemon> smo probal doma par let nazaj jih narest..pa ni ravno ratal :D
<upd> ajaoo prid do mene ti bom narezal k bojo :D
<upd> bom prnesu na sestanek prevajalcev
<upd> :D
<upd> mja morš met prakso :P
<CrazyLemon> ma meni so klobase najbolše k se jih mal popeče..ko so še mal sveže :D
<sasa84> no, boste nehal :P
<upd> ma bolš je da so fajn zapečene
<upd> da hrusta :D
<upd> mja grem probat ta Å¡morn bbl :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> smorn haha
<sasa84> spat grem ;)
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<christooss_> ajd pol
<sasa84> čawč ch
<sasa84> christooss_,
<sasa84> :D
<christooss_> :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-30
<uni4dfx> Kdo je podpisu ACTO od naših?
<uni4dfx> v Tokiu
<Tadej> www.bitmetv.org
<Tadej> kaj vam odpre?
<LorD_DDooM> Website Under Construction. Please check back soon.
<Grega> se vedno pise isto :P
<Skyx-mobile_> Kaj vidiš v alkoholu? Najprej nič pol pa dvojno. :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, <3
<CrazyLemon> <69
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> kaxi? :Dž
<CrazyLemon> em..strah me je!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> česa?
 * sasa84 je prjazna punčka...
<sasa84> tetica... ni več punčka :P
<CrazyLemon> neka čudna cifra kliče na domači telefon.. 005xxxxxxx
<sasa84> uuu, spuki!!!
<CrazyLemon> pa zdej sm dobu na mobitel klic
<sasa84> ukral te bodo!
<CrazyLemon> z skoraj identične cifre
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> s*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kr not se drž...to je sumljiv :P
<CrazyLemon> sej se bom!
<sasa84> sam veš kaj... zadnč je tud mene en klicu, kje je pa CrazyLemon najlažje not prit, pa sm rekla d more it skoz uno zadne okno, k ne dihta tolk
<sasa84> a sm kej narobe nrdila? :P
<CrazyLemon> nisi
<CrazyLemon> res je najlažje prit skozi tisto okno
<CrazyLemon> samo pol je komaj v dnevni
<CrazyLemon> mora pa prit nadstropje višje
<CrazyLemon> kjer sm pa js zaklenjen!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> sj sm rekla d so ključi od tvoje sobe v desnem predalu
<sasa84> motorka pa v garaži, če bo nuja
<CrazyLemon> no..to ni res
<CrazyLemon> ključi so kr v vratih :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej si pa kr konkretno zaje...
<CrazyLemon> ker garaža ne obstaja :D
 * sasa84 bo pršla h CrazyLemon za bodigardko
<sasa84> sej si bom sposodla tak kostum kt ga ma Å¡vicarska garda :P
<sasa84> pa Å¡e helebardo rabm
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> hela kajzavraga? :D
<CrazyLemon> hele*
<sasa84> http://forum.vojnaplemen.si/showthread.php?t=72
<sasa84> mal dol poskrolej
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kle t-2 telefonijo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti pa res čist preveč igraš travian :D
<sasa84> sej ga ne igram :)
<sasa84> sem ga ene 3-4 leta nazaj
<CrazyLemon> nč..lunch time! :)
<zgaga> !t sl en krivulja
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon js mam T-2 telefonijo
<CrazyLemon> je že kdo mel težave z video kablom na laptopu?
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: kje ?
<dhbiker> prav  v njem ?
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker v njem?
<CrazyLemon> če misliš v laptopu..ja
<dhbiker> ja
<dhbiker> marsikdaj že
<dhbiker> sem mel take prenosnike na disassembly
<dhbiker> :D
<CrazyLemon> no js mam tak problem..video kabl se očitno tok zamakne med premikom lid-a
<CrazyLemon> da se barve popačijo :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer sem delno problem rešu...ampak ni to tist 100% fix :)
<dhbiker> ah
<dhbiker> al slabi kontakti
<dhbiker> al pa so žice že malo ehem
<dhbiker> zj****
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<uni4dfx> Projektni Praktikum
<uni4dfx> *bruh*
<CrazyLemon> sej bo..you can do it!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a ti si to že mel?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx nope
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kdaj pa maš
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx le On to ve!
<ziga555> Kaj bo sedaj z ACTO :D
<uni4dfx> ziga555 obvezno na protest v soboto
<CrazyLemon> For anyone who is trying to flash the BIOS of their HP machine by creating a bootable USB stick, you must use a USB stick which is smaller than 4GB! Otherwise, you will get an error like "Invalid System Disk".
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> you've got to be kidding me
<CrazyLemon> js pa se jebem zakaj za vraga noče bootat :D
<ziga555> A to dobesedno :D ?
<ziga555> uni4dfx, a da bi Å¡li ? Kaj pa bomo dosegli ?
<lynxlynxlynx> napacno vprasanje
<uni4dfx> ziga555 ja vidl bojo da nam ni vseen
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuu
<uni4dfx> hu
<sasa84> oj uni4dfx :)
<uni4dfx> čau
<sasa84> zdj pa grem lohk spat ;)
<uni4dfx> kk
#ubuntu-si 2012-01-31
<CrazyLemon> Računalniške novice
<CrazyLemon> Si že pošiljal masovni prodajni mailing? Si prepričan, da nisi kršil nobenega zakona? Ne tvegaj in se prijavi na brezplačni webinar:
<CrazyLemon> Grega tale webinar je pa zate!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> nic nisem krsil!
<Grega> ne govori neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> b4d kaj ti počneš na starih gatah?? :D
<CrazyLemon> a si od andreja z. sodelavec ? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> en strežnik majo da poimenujejo "ma"
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Skyx-mobile__> pozna kdo http://www.denniksport.sk/ kakšne mate kej iskušnje ?
<Grega> lol
<Skyx-mobile__> Grega: ?
<Grega> http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=102947#102947
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj-inzooo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1352-1: Software Properties vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1352-1/
<zdobersek> je reku CrazyLemon, 'eh, na pisne izpite iz teorije se ni treba prjavlat!'
<zdobersek> pol pa pride dans 15 min pred koncem profesor do mene, 'a veste, vi pa niste prjavljeni'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne ni res!
<CrazyLemon> reku sm da se ni treba prijavit na kolokvije
<CrazyLemon> pa na ustni izpit!
<zdobersek> whatever, ne zaupam ti vec.
<CrazyLemon> meni lahk zaupaš..sebi ne smeš
<CrazyLemon> ker očitno ne poslušaš kaj ti govorim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> IGNORED
<CrazyLemon> thats obvious :>
<zdobersek> ma je profesor majster, je reku, da bo vseen popravu pa pogledu, ce mi lahko steje kot polaganje
<zdobersek> sam bom vseen sel na drugi rok, k sem znal za en drek.
<CrazyLemon> YOU'RE WELCOME!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> kje si zdej ti tu kej dobrega naredu?
<CrazyLemon> "js" sm ti prihranu en rok!
<zdobersek> ne, nisi.
<CrazyLemon> uradno ne...ampak po tvoji različici pa sm ti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ah fu.
<zdobersek> btw, kdo je Icematxyz na slo-techu?
<CrazyLemon> nek ubuntu fan
<zdobersek> ga ni kle?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu..pingaj vse pa prašaj če so icematxyzžnj
<zdobersek> da nisi ti!
<CrazyLemon> silly little boy!
 * CrazyLemon is CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> in js ne sodelujem na troll forumu :)
<zdobersek> ce se spet dol devajo zarad HUDa
<CrazyLemon> oni se itak za vsako malenkost 'dol devajo'
<zdobersek> ne, ti si rajs na troll kanalu!
<zdobersek> grem pod tus, laterz.
<CrazyLemon> fairwell!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek; zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poznas kak spil za Linux, ki podpira joystick al pa gamepad?
<zdobersek> flight simulator podpira?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i have no idea :)
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> prašaj mernika
<CrazyLemon> on je gamer
<zdobersek> mernik not present
<zdobersek> christooss je se bolj divji
<zdobersek> ceprav OA rata neefektivna na gamepadu
<CrazyLemon> naah.. christooss_ igra vedno eno in isto :D 0A, openarena etc.
<CrazyLemon> mernik pa je prav testiral igre :)
<CrazyLemon> poglej njegovo stran..tam ma opise igr
<zdobersek> design ma pa ko Web 4.0
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> sam baje ma tok obiska kot ubuntu.si stran
<CrazyLemon> oziroma mogoče malce manj
<zdobersek> pa poglej, kak dizajn ma ubuntu.si!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek najdu sm eno lepšo ubuntu stran!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lies!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true story!
<CrazyLemon> sam ne spomnem se linka
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ce bi ljudje vedl, kak dizajn ma ubuntu.si, bi sel obisk takoj gor
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 lol
<CrazyLemon> you little troll you :D
<zdobersek1> if trolling is telling the truth ..
<Skyx-mobile__> tak supr dizajn ma da slike nalaga iy dropboxa :D
<Skyx-mobile__> pa dej ne me hecat no :D
<CrazyLemon> Skyx-mobile__ kaj se nalaga iz dropboxa ..do tell :)
<Skyx-mobile__> slike na ubuntu.si
<Skyx-mobile__> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/UbuntuSI_stuff/HUD-Pangolin1024x640.png
<zdobersek1> cloud is the future, don't you know?
<CrazyLemon> to je slikA
<CrazyLemon> edina :)
<Skyx-mobile__> http://shrani.si/f/3N/c/4Rt5w9C2/libreoffice-writer2.png
<CrazyLemon> video se tudi nalaga iz youtubea..a naj ga dam dol? :D
<Skyx-mobile__> http://shrani.si/f/1W/c0/2PC4jVOH/libreoffice-writer1.png
<CrazyLemon> shrani.si != dropbox :>
<Skyx-mobile__> bedno je k se počas lovda
<CrazyLemon> bedno je če maš počasno povezavo
<CrazyLemon> men tkoj naloada
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Skyx-mobile__> zakaj ne nalagate prek wordpressa pa se lightbox bi mel ?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker smo uporniki..ne počnemo vsega tako kot bi mogli
<CrazyLemon> we do it our own way!
<CrazyLemon> in lightbox že mamo :)
<christooss_> jo jo
<Skyx-mobile__> nimatega
<Skyx-mobile__> če kliknem na sliko pa se nič ne zgodi :)
<b4d> CrazyLemon: kaksne stare gate?
<CrazyLemon> joj kok si ti tečn :) https://www.ubuntu.si/2011/12/slobuntu-11-10-2/
<CrazyLemon> klikni na sliko
<CrazyLemon> pa povej kaj se zgodi
<CrazyLemon> b4d stargate.ki.si :)
<b4d> a to, sluzba pac
<b4d> nevem pa kjer je Andrej Z. :D
<CrazyLemon> b4d on tudi ima stare gate  @KI :)
<b4d> verjamem, je kar razpasen Linux tukaj
<b4d> raje ne povem da sem trenutno na OSX :D
<b4d> sem porihtal irssi pa sem cel zadovoljen
<Skyx-mobile__> CrazyLemon: bravo :D
<CrazyLemon> Skyx-mobile__ bravo kaj? :)
<Skyx-mobile__> b4d: aja xhcat aqua je zakon na osx :)
<Skyx-mobile__> CrazyLemon: da si slike popravu :D
<CrazyLemon> Skyx-mobile__ sej jih nisem :)
<b4d> Skyx-mobile__: verjamem, samo sem navajen na irssi, pa zgubu sem pol mladosti da ga narihtam tako kot mi pase :p
<Skyx-mobile__> mah men e se že blede dosn res
<Skyx-mobile__> pomankanja spanca ...
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek1> am ...
<CrazyLemon> yes young padawan?
<zdobersek1> pozabu :/
<zdobersek1> aja!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> yes young padawan?
<zdobersek1> o cem se gre ta nova serija Alcatraz?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 em..ne vem..sam trailer mi ni bil kul :)
<CrazyLemon> neka drama al neki..yuck
<zdobersek1> kter je najnovejsi assassin's creed?
<zdobersek1> k ma multiplayer pa to.
<CrazyLemon> pof.... wordpress
<CrazyLemon> če spremenim wp-content na 777
<CrazyLemon> mi dovoli premik datotek
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ne
<CrazyLemon> matr je mrzlo zuni!
<ziga555> Res ?
<CrazyLemon> avto pravi -2° ..torej RES!
<ziga555> lool
<ziga555> mi mamo -10
<CrazyLemon> mi mamo burjo..torej -2 x10 !
<uni4dfx> s kere vasi si že ti CrazyLemon? :D
<ziga555> Murska sobota :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx iz ene primorske vasi! :D
<uni4dfx> a mate optiko tm
<CrazyLemon> emm..sam Å¡e priklopit nas morajo
<CrazyLemon> sam ne bo pure optika :)
<uni4dfx> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj je kle lol? :)
<uni4dfx> glih do konca sveta boš mel :D
<CrazyLemon> sej je niti ne rabim :D      sicer ja..zdej moram počakat dobrih 30min da si sposodim film.. ampak to je pa tudi to :)
<uni4dfx> stone age :D
<uni4dfx> sej bo itak ACTA pol pa ne bo več interneta hehe
<uni4dfx> tk da se ni za sekirat
<CrazyLemon> ne sekiram se lih tok za ACTO.. zato pa obstajajo encrypted peers :)
<uni4dfx> lol
<ziga555> Ja od kje boš pa zloadal torrente
<uni4dfx> encrypted peer ti nč ne pomaga
<ziga555> če bodo vse strani uničili
<CrazyLemon> kdo pravi da bodo strani uničili? :)
<uni4dfx> izkušnje
<ziga555> Acta
<ziga555> you tube bo tudi Å¡el..
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<uni4dfx> če so megaupload zjebal brez ACTE lahko tud youtube
<lynxlynxlynx> btw
<lynxlynxlynx> čez pol ure se v kiberpipi začne kde release party
<ziga555> Jah mam samo 1 uro vožnje do tja .D
<uni4dfx> na KDE release party bom šu ko bojo enkrat začel poslušat uporabnike in popravl vse blesave napake k jih delajo
<CrazyLemon> na youtube založbe same uploadajo videe..in zdej bodo založbe zjebal youtube? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> the butthurt is strong in this one
<uni4dfx> milan zver mi je odgovoru na twitterju lol
<ziga555> link
<uni4dfx> https://twitter.com/#!/MilanZver/status/164400633749839873
<Pepelka> Twitter
<ziga555> Jao...
<ziga555> Mimogrede, kaj bo Junija ?
<uni4dfx> glasovanje v EP glede ACTA
<ziga555> Mah....
<ziga555> Pa pahor ni nesposoben
<ziga555> Je prekleto prebrisan
<ziga555> Janši vrača
<ziga555> In mu meče polena pod noge..
<uni4dfx> pahor je reku da se mu zdi ACTA čist vredu in da ne vid nobenih težav
<ziga555> Janša bi temu odločno nasprotoval, kje pa bi drugače on dobil nelegalne aplikacije za svojega ipada :D
<uni4dfx> to lahko izjavi samo nek bedak ki nima pojma o čem govori
<uni4dfx> ali pa je podkupljen... verjetno bo tisto prvo
<ziga555> Jankovič bi to pa 1000x hitreje podpisal, ker sploh neve kaj je računalnik
<uni4dfx> nevem kaj bi janša reku... zaenkrat so mi vsi SDS sumljivi glede tega... nočjo rečt ne
<uni4dfx> jankovića pa itak boli đoka sam da dobi dnar
<ziga555> uni4dfx, imaš naložene kaj ilegalne programske opreme ??
<uni4dfx> ziga555 ziher bi se kaj našlo ker imam precej računalnikov doma ampak v glavnem so vsi na linuxu
<CrazyLemon> prekleti pirati
<CrazyLemon> vse bi vas zapru
<zdobersek> hah.
<uni4dfx> ACTA ima potencial ilegalizirat linux
<uni4dfx> oziroma ves free software
<ziga555> uni4dfx, res ne uporabljaš windowsev ?
<uni4dfx> ziga555 joj z velikim veseljem se jih izogibam :)
<ziga555> kaj konkretno pa uporabljaš ?
<uni4dfx> Ubuntu v glavnem
<jinzo> go figure eh :D
<Grega> kdo bi si mislil
<uni4dfx> jinzo  he didn't see that coming :D
<CrazyLemon> mene preseneča odgovor..še posebi ker tok dissa ubuntu :D
<CrazyLemon> vse ga moti..pa ga Å¡e vedno uporablja...thats love
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon js ga ne dissam ampak kritiziram stvari ki se jih da izboljšat
<zdobersek> kokr porocen moski!
<uni4dfx> ker eni ste prehitro zadovoljni z vsem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol :)
<jinzo> po drugi strani pa, I don't use ubuntu and I'm here :D
<zdobersek> infidel!
<zdobersek> !alert infidel
<uni4dfx> ja sej sm res skor poročen zadne cajte :P
<zdobersek> *** Pepelka goes wild ***
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon daj jim pošlji kako fotko: http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/zaradi-burje-se-vedno-veljajo-opozorila-in-omejitve.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Sunki burje tudi okoli 140 kilometrov na uro
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ni pri meni tako kritično :)
<CrazyLemon> to je bl v ajdovščini :)
<uni4dfx> v LJ je pa mraz da te mine vn it
<ziga555> Je res da če se prenosnik ne uporablja, da je najbolje hranit baterije v hladilniku ?
<lynxlynxlynx> samo ne po polnoči
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ne jih v vodo dajat
<ziga555> :s
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh pa ne nasedaj tisti vegan hrani
<ziga555> WTF ?
<CrazyLemon> lol?:D
<zdobersek> zakaj mi htop kaze, da mam 4 jedra v procu, ce mam 2?
<zdobersek> dafuq
<zdobersek> eh.
<ziga555> Sta se jedri učili spolno vzgojo :D ?
<Grega> ha!
<freedomrun_> e a kdo ve kako nastimat tusmobil nastavitve v network managerju (HUAWEI usb modem) ?
<zdobersek> ce sta jedri plodni, upam, da se stvari nadaljujejo ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.demotivacija.si/media/demotivators/demotivacija.si_Se-sedaj-ne-vesta-Kako-je-Ted-Moseby-spoznal-njuno-mamo_132587600234.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<uni4dfx> hmm kolk zaseden cel 24ur.com če ga downloadam
<uni4dfx> trenutno sm na 500MB
<CrazyLemon> a ti je tok dougčas? :D
<uni4dfx> ne :P
<uni4dfx> rad bi mel svoj webpage za comment section na 24ur brez vsega bullcrapa :D
<CrazyLemon> riiiight..in praviš da ti ni dolgčas :>
<uni4dfx> 700MB :/
<uni4dfx> ok 800MB, i give up... cel forum hoče downloadat
<zdobersek> INSIST
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 !!
<CrazyLemon> si slišal??
<zdobersek1> hva!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 Demi Moore se počuti bolje!!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: NO WAY JOSE
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 WEI!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: vcerej sva se menla, Demi pa jst.
<zdobersek1> Je rekla, da ma drisko.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 uff..that stinks :S
<zdobersek1> Zdej, ce je dans to povedala, pol dobr za njo
<zdobersek1> drugac pa LIES
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ni ona povedala no
<CrazyLemon> njena frendica
<zdobersek1> ful 'frendica'
<zdobersek1> babe laznive
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si tak do njene frendice? a je ne maraš??
<zdobersek1> ne, ker so to taka platonicna prijateljstva
<zdobersek1> izkoriscajo pac te prjatlce Demi
<zdobersek1> potem se pa te prjatlce kopajo v bazenu na vrtu, Demi bo pa na skoljki dehidrirala.
<CrazyLemon> niso take no
<CrazyLemon> k ona gre na wc ji one prnesejo wc papir
<CrazyLemon> res..ful so sweetkane
<zdobersek1> pol pa takele lazi beres na 24ur!
<zdobersek1> fujfej!
<zdobersek1> Scheffer gre ^, Pierce gre ˘ ...
<CrazyLemon> wth :S
<zdobersek1> digitalna vezja pisem v cetrtek!
<zdobersek1> in sem na 30. strani od 190 strani v skripti
<zdobersek1> in v skripti pise, da imamo ucbenik!
<CrazyLemon> bereš ga!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> ne, to baje ni isto
<zdobersek1> prof. je pravzaprav gospod Dekan, pa promovira, naj nabavimo zbirko resenih nalog
<zdobersek1> grem danes tja v zalozbo, pa pravi, da ze 2 leti ne prodajajo te knjige
<zdobersek1> dafuq?!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/will-the-latest-humble-indie-bundle-interest-you/
<Pepelka> The Humble Bundle Is Back, And It&#8217;s Supporting Android
<zdobersek1> But does it support 1.5?
<CrazyLemon> no?
<Aseq> zdobersek1, katera knjiga to?
<zdobersek1> Aseq: resene naloge iz preklopnih struktur
<zdobersek1> nekej tazga
<Aseq> ojoj
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: m?
<Aseq> a pises odv v cetrtek?
<zdobersek1> Aseq: aha.
<Aseq> bos povedal kaj je blo
<zdobersek1> Aseq: gres na drugi rok?
<Aseq> ja
<zdobersek1> Aseq: ti mas te naloge?
<Aseq> ne
<Aseq> sam vem pa da obstaja neka taka knjiga
<Aseq> kolega z ef jo je kupil za njihov predmet (podoben odv)
<zdobersek1> banda.
<CrazyLemon>  If you're not sure if your Android device is compatible, give these demos a try.
<CrazyLemon> http://humble.assistly.com/customer/portal/articles/341642-android-game-demos
<Pepelka> Humble Bundle |       Android Compatibility and Game Demos
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: The Android games should work on most modern Android devices.
<zdobersek1> Ze kle failam.
<zdobersek1> Ah, jebiga, bom pa ICS zbuildal pa potem v emulatorju spilal.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> bl slabo boš špilal
<zdobersek1> jah, al pa sploh ne bom.
<zdobersek1> mkay
<zdobersek1> think, SillyLemon!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 vidiš..če bi dobu 4mio na lotu
<CrazyLemon> bi ti podaril
<CrazyLemon> moj star telefon..da maš vsaj 2.3.x
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<zdobersek1> zakaj bi ti men podarju svoj telefon, ce sem jst dobu 4mio?
<CrazyLemon> če bi ti dobu ne bi bil kle!
<CrazyLemon> js pa tud ne!
<jinzo> why not?
<zdobersek1> sej vem, da nisi ti v mariboru!
<zdobersek1> ce bi jst dobu 4mio, bi sel do Demi
<zdobersek1> pa do njenih 'prjatlc'
<CrazyLemon> jinzo zato ker bi pol bilo samo drugs & love & rock&roll
<CrazyLemon> ne bi kle zapravljal čas s temi ubuntu loverji
<CrazyLemon> :>
<jinzo> ni mi živeti brez trollanja
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ?!?!?!?
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: v Canonicalu bi si kupu mesto, potem bi pa Ubuntu zacel world domination
<zdobersek1> Kolk je stevilk na loto listku, 37 al 39?
<CrazyLemon> 39
<zdobersek1> Pol je to 77,519,922,480 kombinacij
<zdobersek1> kolk pa kupis kombinacij za minimalen dnar?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 emm..dvomim
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da je 15mio kombinacij
<zdobersek1> 39*38*37*36*35*34*33 kombinacij
<Grega> 6mio rabis za vse kombinacije
<zdobersek1> al pa python ne zmore vec poracunat.
<zdobersek1> 6mio ... pa ti da Loterija iz
<zdobersek1> *ziher se popust na kolicino!!
<zdobersek1> s/!!/!
<ziga555> potem dobiš nazaj svoj denar + to da moreš še 2x plačat davek :D
<Grega> polovico svojega dobis nazaj
<ziga555> ja
<zdobersek1> Ce bom kdaj dost bogat ... bom 'zadel na lotu'.
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek buhdej
<CrazyLemon> a maš dostop do ubuntu.si strežnika?
<zdobersek> :O
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon!
<sedovsek> CrazyLemon: Zdravo ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !?
<sedovsek> Hmm ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Kim nosi spodnje perilo!
<sedovsek> Should be somewhere.
<zdobersek> kva je pa to, 36 ljudi na kanalu ...
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek to definitivno :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek omg :o
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha!
<sedovsek> Nimam shranjeno / ne vem na pamet. :/
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek emm..sam neki bi rabu da narediš...par sekund dela :)
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek :/
<sedovsek> Bom reku blazu.
<sedovsek> Al pa urhu.
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek a urh tudi vajin sodelavec? če bi to vedu bi mu prej težil :>
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek sej ni panike..sej ni nič nujnega ..sam wordpress mal je.. :)
<sedovsek> Ti kr :P
<sedovsek> Kdaj pa wp ne jebe? :P
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek tist trenutek predn ga upgrejdaš :>
<sedovsek> Uf, awkward.
<Aseq>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                                      (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Aseq> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek ne..sej kul..stran dela..sam ne gre nalagat...zaradi čudnih lastnikov/skupine :)
<Aseq> lol
<Aseq> ups
<Aseq> napacen kanal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/foto-ah-kaksna-scarlett-najbolj-pozeljiva-je-sofia/275912     check out #2 :)
<Pepelka> Foto: Ah, kakšna Scarlett - najbolj poželjiva je Sofia :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<zdobersek> Aseq: nimas pravic do bindanja
<zdobersek> sudo
<Aseq> -.- sej vem
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a Unity uporablja gnome control center al kej svojega forsira?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek umm..
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kr ta gnome control center
<CrazyLemon> sam ga najdeš pod 'system settings'
<zdobersek> Very well.
<CrazyLemon> i need bounty..i need it bad!
<zdobersek> ice cream?
<CrazyLemon> kak ice cream..a ne vidiš da je zuni -4!
<zdobersek> vi maste tak burjo, das kr navadnega bountyja za 5 minut na zrak pa lizes.
<zdobersek> juhuuu
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Grega> juhuuu
<sasa84> oooo, sami zali fantje ^^
<CrazyLemon> :$
<zdobersek> zali, a ne zli.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nočm bit žaljiva sam... letel je na una dva a ne...
<sasa84> sj nočm rečt, d ti nis zal fant, sam...
<CrazyLemon> sam..nisem ane
<CrazyLemon> sj kul..i get it
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je zli fant!
<Grega> lol
<Grega> "ti delas nacrte za cetrtek. mas jutri cas, da premislis, lahko noc" - "v cetrtek sva pri tebi" - "bom jaz naredila nacrte"
<skyx-mobile> lol
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti maš posebno mesto v mojem srčku no <3
<skyx-mobile> a take punce mas ti hehe
<Grega> heh
<zdobersek> haha
<zdobersek> komanda je komanda ...
<skyx-mobile> opasna hehe
<zdobersek1> kje je ta CrazyLemon
<Bilko> a kdo ve kako se reče tisti "plošči" k snemajo film pa je gor napisan kera scena je pa to? V angleščini k bi rabu ta zvok
<Aseq> clapperboard
<Bilko> super hvala
<Aseq> :)
<sasa84> zdj pa grem pančkat ;)
<Aseq> pazi na bolhe al kako se ze rece
<Aseq> bolhe za pomoc
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> a če me pič pa te pokličem? :P
<Aseq> you do that
<Grega> lahko noc, pa eno bolho za pomoc :P
<sasa84> nočko fantje :))
<CrazyLemon> Grega a tista noseča je tako ukazovalna? :>
<jinzo> Grega, ma rad take
<jinzo> ukazovalne
<CrazyLemon> jah take so vse Å¡tajerke :D
<jinzo> eh daleč od tega
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ah..pol take ukazovalne štajerke pošljete nam na obalo.. :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sej vam jih burja prnese iz gorice pa tam .,,
<Sky[x]> iz krasa
<CrazyLemon> mah..noben jih ne rabi  prnes....zavohajo refošk pa same pridejo :)))
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Grega> w00t
<Grega> CrazyLemon: ce niti ni debela, bimbo
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega i'll take that as a yes >:
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<Grega> ok
<CrazyLemon> ne se jezit no :D
<Grega> sovrazim te!
<CrazyLemon> :))
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-01
<CrazyLemon> http://www.viviss.si/download/viviss/VABILO_PSJ.pdf
<CrazyLemon> in pol ti plačajo 3.5€ na uro :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lol
<uni4dfx> 2-3 jezike (POLEG slovenščine)
<uni4dfx> in to je vredno 3.5€ na uro
<uni4dfx> ni čudn da propada cela država
<CrazyLemon> malo vetra pa že ne dela net :S
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zarad tebe moram zdej na drugi rok it osemko popravlat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..zaradi sebe moraš it na drugi rok osemko popravlat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<lynxlynxlynx> tle se strinjam z limono
<CrazyLemon> hvala lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> itak so pa tud logi na voljo
<zdobersek> uh, dva, k nimata prav!
<CrazyLemon> res je.. na dveh različnih lokacijah
<CrazyLemon> tko da zdobersek ..preveri svojo zmoto :)
<zdobersek> whatever.
<zgaga> !t en sl load resistance
<Pepelka> bremenski upor
<CrazyLemon> brr
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> zdobersek a se MORAÅ  prijavit na ustni izpit?
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> ne vem :>
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ker js se še nikoli nisem :D   niti ne vem če so kdaj zahtevali od nas :)
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> na pisne se je pa treba?
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> ubistvu se ne morem pri nobenem predmetu prjavt na ustni izpit .. tko da ocitno sljivijo tega estudenta
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> na pisne ja
<Aseq> CrazyLemon, a ti hodis na FRI v sezano?
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> Aseq yup
<Aseq> a potem pridete drugo leto v LJ?
<Aseq> al so sam govorice to
<CrazyLemon> Aseq js upam da ne :D
<CrazyLemon> pravijo pa da ja :)
<Aseq> kam da se vas damo
<Aseq> ze tko je guzva
<CrazyLemon> sej dvomim da bodo Å¡li vsi v LJ :)
<Aseq> a potem si (bil) sosolec od Davida Kobala?
<Aseq> a on se hodi?
<CrazyLemon> kobal..zveni znano.. če daš sliko ti povem a hodi al ne :)
<Aseq> nimam slike...
<alyosha> Å¡Å¡iiiimeeeee
<alyosha> Å¡Å¡Å¡iiiiiimmmeeeeeeee
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kjes Å¡emso
<CrazyLemon> je kej mrzlu??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> ma evo bolan mavrica me nadleguje:D
<alyosha> jebemte zjutraj semmogu it z awtom:D
<CrazyLemon> rejpa te prek skajpa??? :))
<alyosha> ma ne ne skype sem ugasnu
<alyosha> prek maila
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ugasni Å¡e mail :D
<alyosha> ma sem ignoriral par dni
<alyosha> danes sem mogu upalit:D
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSTbQFpoAtE&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<Pepelka> KAM GRE BELI ZAJČEK? VOLUME 2 edited version      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tale beli zajček je res tečen :)
<alyosha> ql bi bil ta drugi del če se nebi na koncu vidlo
<alyosha> da je fejk
<alyosha> je pa komad na koncu hud:D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY6aUdF7Q6U
<Pepelka> Retarded Policeman #25: Sexual Harassment      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> car
<per0> mi lahko kdo pove kateri graficni vmesniki so vse za linuxe?
<zgaga> gnome, kde
<zgaga> sta najbolj uporabljena
<Aseq> xfce je fajn
<CrazyLemon> lxde tudi ni slab :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak to so namizna okolja..in ne grafični vmesniki :)
<Aseq> v bistvu so graficni vmesniki
<CrazyLemon> to je res ja..ampak primarno so to namizna okolja :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1354-1: usbmuxd vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1354-1/
<lynxlynxlynx> čudno vprašanje pač
<Aseq> glede na to da je napisal 'linuxe' smo predvidevali da je mislu okolja al pa da trola
<per0> kaj pa x-system je isto kakor gnome,kde itd?
<b4d> fluxbox, awesome
<lynxlynxlynx> x je tud grafični vmesnik
<lynxlynxlynx> cel strežnik, samo redko uporabljaš to funkcionalnost
<lynxlynxlynx> vsa ta namizna okolja tečejo na njem
<lynxlynxlynx> skrbi za vmesnike s hw in podobnimi tečnostmi
<lynxlynxlynx> tako da če je bilo vprašanje na ravni X, je par variant tega in razni framebufferji
<per0> sj ne druga
<per0> rabim vmesnike vedet,kr morem seminarsko pisat
<per0> x system je tisti osnovni prvi vmesnik ne,pol so pa pač še gnome,kde,xfce,lxde in ostali ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> slaba izbira terminologije
<per0> zakaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> glej kaj smo vse napisali
<lynxlynxlynx> poleg b4d-ovega načenjanja razlike med namiznim okoljem in upravljalcem oken
<per0> glej takšen naslov imam
<per0> opis in primerjava različnih X-Windows sistemov na Linux
<b4d> per0: poglej si se delidev desktop environment (kde, gnome) in window manager (fluxbox, awesome,...)
<lynxlynxlynx> no to je pol čist neki druzga, bi takoj rekel
<b4d> pomojem ce dobro opises sam X in potem se te bolj razvite vmesnike opises si zmagal
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo je bil X, potem na koncu Xfree86, potem so ljudje popizdili in imamo Xorg
<lynxlynxlynx> trenutno je pa v razvoju Å¡e Wayland, ki je delno kompatibilen z X protokolom
<b4d> lynxlynxlynx: aja, tudi ta delitev je logicna :)
<b4d> neposrecen naslov
<per0> torej samo povejte mi če je potemtakem pravilno da opišem nekaj o x potem gnome,kde,xfce in lxde?
<b4d> pomojem je najbolje da uberes obe poti, tako kot je lynx napisal, potem pa se vmesnike ki jih lahko cez vrtis
<b4d> sploh ce bos opisoval razlike med Xfree, X in tem, massive nerd point gain :)
<lynxlynxlynx> drugač ni tabu vprašat nadrejene za razjasnitev
<per0> tem nadrejenim se tako fučka,glavno da njim nekaj predstavim..
<b4d> per0: kak nivo pa je to, srednja ali?
<per0> visja Å¡ola
<Aseq> tsc ng?
<per0> nm
<uni4dfx> regexp T_T
<zdobersek> IS NICE!
<uni4dfx> znoj in solze
<uni4dfx> nevem a je grep u k... al sm js čist blesav :D
<uni4dfx> dam * pa ne matcha
<zdobersek> ko se ti regex zagnusi, pomisli na vse ljudi, k so ga kdajkol implementiral :)
<uni4dfx> zdobersek raje nebi :D
<Aseq> uni4dfx, ma mas 'tapravo' perlsko implementacijo
<Aseq> al je kaksna okrnjena
<uni4dfx> Aseq ma ja grep je neka okrnjena
<uni4dfx> sej to je največji shit pr regexu
<uni4dfx> da maš miljon implementacij in vsaka lih tolk drgačna da maš štalo
<Aseq> joj, usaj egrep rabis
<uni4dfx> grep -e ?
<uni4dfx> E*
<Aseq> -E
<Aseq> ja
<uni4dfx> Å¡e zmer bol meh
<uni4dfx> only perl is doing it right
<Aseq> no, ja :D
<lynxlynxlynx> * rabi Å¡e kej prej
<lynxlynxlynx> ni to isto kot globbing
<lynxlynxlynx> v vseh RE je samo modifikator :P
<uni4dfx> zakva to ne matcha
<uni4dfx>  echo "[Mon Jan 30 09:23:38 2012] [error] [client 50.56.114.178] File does not exist: /var/www/phpMyAdmin-2.2.3" | grep -E "*: *php*"
<Aseq> sej je povedal
<Aseq> daj recimo .* namesto *
<uni4dfx> blah, spet sm pozabu vse
<zdobersek> vprasanje, kaj vse * zajema
<Aseq> * samo pomeni 0 ali vec
<Aseq> prej pa moras povedat cesa
<Aseq> recimo . = poljuben znak
<uni4dfx> ah točno
<uni4dfx> ne čak
<uni4dfx> . je vse razen \n right ?
<zdobersek> mogoce :)
<Aseq> hja
<zdobersek> 'odvisno od implementacije'
<Aseq> to itak dela po vrsticah
<uni4dfx> jah lahko maš v stringu \n not
<zdobersek> lahko, ja
<zdobersek> za take primere mors potem iskane znake razsirt
<zdobersek> _ce_ \n ni vkljucen v *
<uni4dfx> poznate fail2ban ?
<uni4dfx> daemon k bana script kiddije
<zdobersek> !g fail2ban
<Pepelka> Fail2ban http://www.fail2ban.org/
<uni4dfx> zelo luštna zadeva
<uni4dfx> samo sem dodal Å¡e en filter ampak ne dela
<zdobersek> hihi
<uni4dfx> ne zazna tud ko se zgodi
<zdobersek> to so bli cajti, k smo ankete nabijal prek curl ...
<uni4dfx> problem je da nism js regex filtra napisu ampak sm skoperu iz njihovga sajta :/
<uni4dfx> zdobersek še zmer se da vse živo s curlom ustvart :D ne morš verjet kolk sajtov nima nbene zaščite
<Aseq> jao, dejte raj kej pametnega delat
<Aseq> svet propada vi pa se unicujete
<zdobersek> bojo dal na whitehouse.gov anketo, 'should we stop recession?'
<zdobersek> pol bom pa junak, al kaj :)
<Sky[x]> o kaksni zasciti vi to ?
<CrazyLemon> o kondomih
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon reads my mind.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek too bad you dont read mine..pol ne bi brezveze Å¡el na izpit :>
<zdobersek> FU
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<uni4dfx> če dam tole v regex: /(.*/)*
<uni4dfx> bo matchal /neki in /neki/neki/
<uni4dfx> če kej matcha takoj za / se more tud končat z / ?
<uni4dfx> recimo /neki/test nebi šlo čez
<Aseq> to imas precej cudno
<Aseq>  /neki mislim da ne bi matchalo
<Aseq> in znak / mislim da bi moral escape-at
<uni4dfx> dela če ga ne escapam :P
<Aseq> ok :S
<Aseq> /test/test pa najbrz res ne bi smel it cez
<uni4dfx> ok sm rešu zadevo :P
<lynxlynxlynx> jst si pa lih dal RE na linkedin :D
<Aseq> si se odlocil da imas ta skill, ko si videl koliko drugi obvladamo
<Aseq> si bolj zaradi ega tukaj? :P
<zdobersek1> kdo pa ni :D
<zdobersek1> ce si linuxas, si avtomatsko boljsi ...
<lynxlynxlynx> lih sem dobu spam od tam, da moram Å¡e kej dopisat in pol je kratkotrajni spomin naredu svoje
<lynxlynxlynx> drugač pa ja, sem že precej mazohizmov delal z re
<lynxlynxlynx> a nič na ravni sokobana v sed, tako da težko rečem da sem čarovnik
<miha_> čer
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<miha_> oj :)
<zdobersek1> lacni!
<zdobersek1> ribici smo lacni!
<lynxlynxlynx> čer, net, ribiči ... zanimivo zaporedje
<zdobersek> hm, vsako uro mi ven net mece ...
<Aseq> dej ven iz crontab
<CrazyLemon> tko je če si prelen da bi prijavu napako :>
<Aseq> ja, in poglej ce ti siol po pogodbi kej garantira
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: ravno berem od enga k mu vsak dopoldne mece ven net na telamchu k je su na d3go :D
<Sky[x]> sej en da mamo mi cez celo stran oglas za d3go :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/z-goloto-tokrat-proti-sp-2014-v-hokeju-na-ledu-v-belorusiji/275988
<Pepelka> Z goloto tokrat proti SP 2014 v hokeju na ledu v Belorusiji :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kaj ste delali z designom...sploh ni kul :)
<Aseq> katera stran?
<CrazyLemon> r-n.com
<Sky[x]> da vidm kva je sploh ta DGO
<zdobersek> Aseq: ruter ven mece
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prelen sem, da bi su po kodi sarit in napako odpravljat ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaki kodi?
<Aseq> zdobersek, tisto je  bil nekevrste geek humor
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nm kodi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni NM kriv za vsako stvar :D
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: a ni dobr dizajn men je lepsi kot prej :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] nope :)
<Aseq> vsaj forum je se tak kot je bil pred leti
<CrazyLemon> tazgornji meni..obup..sivo modra kombinacija vam ni uspela :)
<CrazyLemon> forum je dost lepši ja
<CrazyLemon> da ne govorim o črnem robu ki obdaja levo in desno stran..
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: za tole je.
<Aseq> zdobersek, kaj je nm?
<CrazyLemon> k bereš novico je prva črka takoj zravn črnega roba... oooooooobup :)
<zdobersek> Aseq: network manager
<Aseq> aja
<CrazyLemon> no..ne sam novice..vse je čist  zravn roba
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ja tole s crko pa tud mene moti ja sem vidu ..
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kuko si picajzlast
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont hate the player..hate the game..and the game is design!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> tist pa ne bi porihtu, da bi iz WP metal trike in nasvete v pravi podforum ...
<Sky[x]> ka pa na piano pravte ? :D
<Sky[x]> stega ze kej sprobal ? :)
 * zdobersek se skrije
 * CrazyLemon grdo pogleda zdoberseka
<CrazyLemon> jebeš piano
<CrazyLemon> al klavir al pa nič
<Aseq> Sky[x], smo prevec skrt
 * zdobersek ni bil pingang
<Sky[x]> mene prov firbc matra kasno kodo majo oni zadej
<Sky[x]> pa na hetzer.de majo serverje :)
<Sky[x]> hostano vse ...
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je hetzer kul
<Aseq> PHP -.- to dosti pove
<CrazyLemon> cheap pa kar dobr support baje majo
<zdobersek> nemska resitev potemtakem
<Sky[x]> Aseq: ja php sam kako spisan me matra :D
<zdobersek> german engineering at its best
<zdobersek> z beleznco!
<zdobersek> lol jk
<zdobersek> evolucijske algoritme majo vzadej
<zdobersek> pa nevronske mreze
<Sky[x]> jst mam tud en server na hertz.de sam ni mi ok
<Aseq> joj, http://www.pianomedia.si/main/index.php polej source strani
<Pepelka> Piano - skupna naročnina na premijske vsebine. Shared subscription to premium web sites by Piano Media.
<Sky[x]> Aseq: ko se odjavs rabi 6 sekund da dobi odziv na link request za odjavo :D
<Sky[x]> to je tud fun
<Sky[x]> Aseq: kaj hoces povedat ?
<Aseq> da je slo tukaj za dnar ne za kvaliteto
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si vidu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY6aUdF7Q6U ?? :)
<Pepelka> Retarded Policeman #25: Sexual Harassment      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> fuck ker source dej ne me jebat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne. A moram pogledat?
<Sky[x]> najprej sem pomislu da je html5 k je sam <html> na zacetku haha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yes!
<Aseq> http://engine.pianomedia.sk
<Pepelka> Piano - spoločné predplatné prémiového obsahu. Shared subscription to premium web sites by Piano Media.
<Aseq> sepravi ni nase
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a rabim zvok?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek doh!
<zdobersek> ker slusalke mam tamle na postli...
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSuaDmi7cmU
<Pepelka> Sheep Cyclone      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> alyosha http://www.stmlabs.com/2012/01/30/raspbmc-the-xbmc-distribution-for-raspberrypi/
<Pepelka> Raspbmc &#8211; the XBMC distribution for Raspberry Pi &laquo;  Stm Labs
<CrazyLemon> očitno boš dobu custom xbmc za raspberry pi :)
<zdobersek> za te rasberryje se mormo zment pa narocit
<CrazyLemon> poleti enkrat :)
<zdobersek> kaj se je tu naredl?
<zdobersek> kr naenkrat 35 folka gor
<CrazyLemon> lol.."naenkrat" :)
<Aseq> vsi instant messengerji so sli v zaton
<Aseq> celo facbookov
<Aseq> in zdej se vse mal razporeja
<Aseq> prilika za en hit
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> naj zivi IRC !
<miha_> :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Sky[x]> lol se zadere juhuu pa gre :D
<Grega> niste dovolj hitro skocili
<Cinober|OFF> long live irc
<CrazyLemon> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=14780
<Pepelka> Radio1 - Oddaje
<CrazyLemon> looooool
<CrazyLemon> car!
<zdobersek> ce je taboljs k policaje slika :D
<zdobersek> pol pa cel ubogljiv notr sede
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 i'm confused!!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: what shall I explain?
<CrazyLemon> kako to da si ob tej uri prisoten ???
<CrazyLemon> a ne greš že ob 10ih spat?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> so so confusing!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ker mam jutr izpit!
<zdobersek1> srecen?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 me too!
<zdobersek1> in brez skrbi, sem prijavljen.
<CrazyLemon> ne! srečen bi bil če ne bi mel izpita..in bi mi ga priznali kot narejenega
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek1> same here, same here ...
<zdobersek1> tko pa nisem ne srecen ne naspan.
<zdobersek1> itak sem konc, tko da sam se luc ugasnem ...
<CrazyLemon> men pa Å¡e en zvezek ostane za pregledat
<CrazyLemon> če sm kaj pozabu napisat
<zdobersek1> nc, lahko noc.
<uni4dfx> Google ne mara slovenije
<uni4dfx> http://i.imgur.com/puncE.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-02
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> ja kje pa je crazylemon? :(
<sasa84> a ma še zmer spanje pravičnega?
<sasa84> :D
<yang> eni si privoscijo, nimas kaj
<BigW> pravicni ne spijo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha bomo jebali ježa pri matematiki :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/piano-prednosti-in-pasti-googlove-prenovljene-politike-zasebnosti.html?RSS34c3f830519186732a84840f00a1d4ad
<Pepelka> Prednosti in pasti Googlove prenovljene politike zasebnosti
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2012/01/everything-about-learning/
<Pepelka> Everything You Thought You Knew About Learning Is Wrong | GeekDad | Wired.com
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGxKhUuZ0Rc
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<Pepelka> Apple Scotland - iPhone commercial for Siri      - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Smernice za javno naročanje IKT sistemov v okviru EU  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=829
<miha> http://www.finance.si/339148/Kdo-si-upa-Ena-od-slovenskih-picerij
<Pepelka> Kdo si upa: Ena od slovenskih picerij - Finance.si
<CrazyLemon> only in slovenia
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon>  V grških medijih odmeva novica, da je država ustavila izplačevanje pokojnin 63.500 umrlim Grkom.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> you've to be kidding me
<Sky[x]> lol
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1722274
<Pepelka> STA: Koalicija uskladila ministrsko ekipo
<CrazyLemon> WLI-TX4-1300H je opremljen s Å¡tirimi megabitnimi ethernet vrati in je zelo primeren za povezovanje PC naprav,
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/013012/social-media-gurus.gif     haha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si razturu dans
<miha> http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/01/31/nasa-probe-discovers-alien-matter-from-beyond-our-solar-system/
<Pepelka> NASA Probe Discovers &#39;alien&#39; Matter From Beyond Our Solar System | Fox News
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nisem :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si meu izpit?
<Sky[x]> grr
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si ti razstural??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: takisto ne
<Sky[x]> po 35 dneh bi mogu rebotat zard security updejta :(
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ole! :D
<zdobersek> celi divji so, kr za 40% tock vprasanj iz teorije not, od tega mors med 15%, da si pisu pozitivno.
<zdobersek> tko da, drugi rok!
<Aseq> kaksna so bla vprasanja?
<zdobersek> Aseq: od teorije je bla PDNO v matricni obliki pa funkcija za naslednje notranje stanje za moorov avtomat, pretvorjen iz mealyjevega
<Aseq> uf
<zdobersek> od prakse pa izraz ekvivalence s NOR, izraz funkcije, podane v PKNO, z dvema 2/1 multiplekserjema
<CrazyLemon> čist nor!
<zdobersek> poiskat MNO za nek PDNO s 4 spremenljivkami
<zdobersek> pa en Moorov avtomat realizirat z D celicami
<Aseq> se dobro da sem odjavu potem :)
<Aseq> hvala za info
<CrazyLemon> flipflopi sux :)
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: kaj mas to uvod v racunalnistvo ?
<zdobersek> flipflopi so se najbolj zanimiva stvar
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: osnove digitalnih vezij
<CrazyLemon> not
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> aja sej je skor isto
<zdobersek> ki, seveda, jih v naslednjih dveh letih sploh ne rabis.
<Sky[x]> sam vi mate mal vec pa bolj podrobn
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: boljs kokr da drkas pierce pa shefferje
<Aseq> zdobersek, to so osnove! to je treba znat
<Aseq> se pri umetni inteligenci smo imeli optimizacijo funkcije za seminarsko
<Aseq> (z obicajnim hevristicnim preizkovanjem kar zajebana zadeva, s Quinnovo metodo pa smo vsi 10ke pobiral)
 * sasa84 razmišlja, če bi šla sploh oktobra na fri :P
<Aseq> just fancy words, nobena znanost drugace
<sasa84> bi se dal naučit? :)
<sasa84> hihi
<lynxlynxlynx> vse se da naučit
<lynxlynxlynx> drugač pa greš lahko v politiko
<lynxlynxlynx> tm je treba znat samo zajebavat
<zdobersek> politics it is!
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ma hotla sm sam to... jst sem pač basic user a ne... pojam nimam o računalništvu... se mi zdi, d bi mogla ful not prnašat
<sasa84> ne vem kok je treba met kej podlage
<Aseq> nic ni treba met
<zdobersek> kok si z matematko?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne skrbi za take stvari, gravžal te bojo z matematiko, ne računalniškimi koncepti
<lynxlynxlynx> e
<sasa84> matematka je taka stvar, k se jo mal bojim...
<Aseq> pa tud matematika ni neki grozno tezka
<Aseq> jaz sem mel 3 (in to ne na gimnaziji) pa zdej normalno delam
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa še una družboslovna informatika, k'je dost bl na izi
<sasa84> sam je pa ena stvar... 10 let nazaj sm mal drugač gledala na šolo in učenje, kt npr. zdj pr 27 oz. pol oktobra bo že 28 :P
<Sky[x]> pozabil si ji omeniti diskretne pa statistiko plus navadna matematika :D
<lynxlynxlynx> statistika ftw
<sasa84> :)
<Sky[x]> sasa84: a ti bi mogla placat ce gres zsj delat al bi sla kao preko podiplomca ?
<Sky[x]> ne podiplomca ampak kot ze diplomant gres se en faks delat pa ni treba placat ce se ne motm ?
<sasa84> ja, jst bi mogla plačat...k to bi bil že tretji fax :P
<Aseq> uf
<Aseq> pa ce isces prakticno znanje iz racunalnistva raje lynxlynxlynx u placaj instrukcije
<sasa84> prvo sem bla an germanistiki 2 let, pol 5 let teologije... zdj pa mislm, d bi blo bolš kšno računalništvo kt delat doktorat iz teologije
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<sasa84> Aseq, a mislš d je drag? :P
<Aseq> vsak ima svojo ceno ;)
<sasa84> veš kaj, me ga je skor strah uprašat :P
<Sky[x]> sasa84: za en let dat 2300 eur al pa njemu
<Sky[x]> premisli :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ja..ampak za družboslovno informatiko moraš it na FDV! <insert_sound_of_horror>
<zdobersek> LOLOLOLOL
<Aseq> na FDV imajo vsaj  estudent ki dela
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> na friju itak nic ne dela :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi naš estudent dela :)
<zdobersek> se kompi v avli so skeglani ...
<Aseq> ja, razen ko ga uporabljas
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a pol bi bila teološki geek k zna nemško al kako? :D
<zdobersek> profesorja sploh nista vedla, da se lahko z ubuntujem prjavis v tisto windows omrezje
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz bi zahteval plačilo v delu
<lynxlynxlynx> pa vem da se narobe sliši, zato obrazložilo: pač praktične naloge v skupno dobro
<zdobersek> cigavo skupno dobro?
<zdobersek> kolk 'siroko'?
<Aseq> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, recimo ja :P
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, moram še podružnice odpret
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a to bi dau men na inštrukcijah? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ja :P
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo za začetek ozadje prevajanja
<lynxlynxlynx> hmpf, to se da vse obrnt
<sasa84> ozadje prevajanja?
<lynxlynxlynx> kako dela sistem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 on je v ozadju medtem k ti prevajaš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tišina! :P
<lynxlynxlynx> kje je beli zeko?
<zdobersek> bjezi.
<sasa84> to je en teologg iz MB podružnce posneu :P
<lynxlynxlynx> no, v bistvu sm hotu samo rečt, da se je najlažje naučit z delanjem napak, err prakso
<sasa84> to pa itak
<lynxlynxlynx> tam ti matematika redko pride prav
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a veš...jst bom že vedla, k sm teologinja :P
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, tkole je... zdj smo 5 let fural mal tko metafizike, zdj je treba pa fiziko :P
<Sky[x]> ej kako bi v terminalu spraznu memory ?
<CrazyLemon> spraznu memory?
<CrazyLemon> sej veš da vse imaš v memoryu? :D
<Aseq> terminal je v memoryu
<Sky[x]> pac mal pocistu
<Sky[x]> 35 dni mam ze przgan komp
<sasa84> Sky[x], s cunjo :P
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] naj uganem..windows?? :>
<Sky[x]> in k virtualca pozenem mi ves ram porabi ...
<Sky[x]> win zazenem ja :D
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej kaj največ žre in tisto restarti
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh browserji se radi napihnejo
<Aseq> za drugo rabi OS poskrbet
<lynxlynxlynx> najlažje s top
<lynxlynxlynx> najlažje s topom :)
<Sky[x]> virtualc mi najvec pozre k ga sam na suspend dam in ga shran v ram :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a to ves, da mam na laptopu 4 jedra v procu!
 * zdobersek *** trollface ***
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you're such a badass boy!
<zdobersek> cR
<Sky[x]> sem dam virtualca na stop pa nanov zagnov upam da bo zdj ok
<Sky[x]> zgleda da je pomagalo
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko probaš tud swapiness ipd spremenit, da bo hitrej deponiran izven fizičnega rama
<Sky[x]> 1.5GB frej tud k virtualc lavfa :)
<Sky[x]> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10850055/Screen%20shot%202012-02-02%20at%209.01.15%20PM.PNG
<Aseq> kaloricna torta
<CrazyLemon> glej ga k se hvali da ma 8gb rama
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> mal se morm :P
<Sky[x]> ubuntu ti lavfa 35dni brez restarta ? :D
<Sky[x]> pa brez problemov :)
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] js mam 512MB rama pa mi ubuntu laufa gor že pol leta :D
<uni4dfx> brez restarta jasno
<Sky[x]> ja za server ? :D
<uni4dfx> v bistvu eno leto
<uni4dfx>  21:50:04 up 346 days,  4:11,  4 users,  load average: 0.16, 0.22, 0.26
<Sky[x]> uni4dfx: fora je da tud kej gor delas :)
<Sky[x]> ksn netbeans pa eclipse pozenes
<Sky[x]> pa browser s ful tabi itd ...
<Sky[x]> pa virtualca
<Sky[x]> pa vse mas ves cas odprt ..
<uni4dfx> wau kr browser maš odprt :D
<Aseq> Sky[x], ne vidim v cem bi bil problem?
<Aseq> Takoj ko zapres se vse popuca za tem
<Aseq> mislim ni nobenih 'ostankov' da si mel prizgano
<Sky[x]> ja to ze
<Sky[x]> pa ti nic ne crkne da neha zvok dela
<Sky[x]> al  kva dostkrat jebe pri zvoku ?
<Aseq> hm?
<zdobersek> whoa, we got a badass over here!
<Sky[x]> dej dej
<Sky[x]> kr dejte ga v sleep al pa stand by :D
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: kak zvok?
<Sky[x]> pol pa jamrite da se ne zbudi ubuntu hehe
<Sky[x]> kokrat se to zgodi da se ne zbudi ?
<zdobersek> men nkol
<Sky[x]> kokrat ti wireless dol pade ?
<zdobersek> dell inspiron
<zdobersek> HAH
<Sky[x]> a niso to stalni problemi
<Sky[x]> ?
<zdobersek> wireless mi zaarad siolovega ruterja dol mece
<zdobersek> 15 mniut do polne ure
<zdobersek> v LJ
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: a ti kje vse lucke utripajo na dell inspirion ?
<Sky[x]> ej*
<Sky[x]> ko mas une gumben a touch ..
<Sky[x]> na*
<zdobersek> ktere gumbe?
<CrazyLemon> men se še ni zgodilo da bi mi wlan padu dol zaradi ubuntuja..vbistvu tudi drugače imam bl mal problemov z wlanom
<Sky[x]> aja inspirion mas eh
<sasa84> men se sam včasih zgodi, k ga dam pančkat oz. počivat za krajši čas, d se mi pol k hočm geslo vpisat nč ne pojav...d je pač črn ekran
<zdobersek> to je unity kriv
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> ok, struckoti, reply
<Sky[x]> nv jst na linux gledam kot celotn os z unity vred
<Sky[x]> na ubuntu*
<zdobersek> poganjam program, ki z fgets bere iz stdin
<zdobersek> in lahko potem vpisujem notr nize
<zdobersek> kaj morem vpisat, da zaprem stdin?
<CrazyLemon> -mrmist- [Global Notice] - It's a happy birthday to our favourite gay staffer Gary today.
<Aseq> * [Gary] (gary@happy-birthday/gary): Gary
<Aseq> * [Gary] is away (working)
<CrazyLemon> magic word is "gay"
<Aseq> sej sem vidu
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj je to mogu omenjat :D
<Aseq> da se bo Gary pocutu sprejet tudi med vsemi uporabniki freenoda
<Aseq> as-is
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek probaj 'close sesame'
<CrazyLemon> ampak je čist wild guess
<zdobersek> guessing be wrong
<Aseq> fclose(stdin); ?
<Aseq> ampak nevem zakaj se sploh trudis zapirat
<zdobersek> Aseq: preverit moram, ce se program pravilno izvrsi do konca, ko se stdin zapre
<zdobersek> bom dal v programu zakasnjen fclose ...
<Aseq> Sudo version 1.8.3p2
<Aseq> yay
<Sky[x]> sudo je mel exploit ane ?
<Sky[x]> vse med 1.8.0 pa 1.8.3p1 pa je
<Sky[x]> vse med 1.8.0 pa 1.8.3p1 pa je
<Sky[x]> vse med 1.8.0 pa 1.8.3p1 pa je
<Sky[x]> exploitable :)
<Aseq> ja
<Aseq> sej smo trije tukaj in na #slo-tech
<Sky[x]> ajan isem vedu hehe
<Sky[x]> se mi je zdel da si tam vidu sam nism su gledat ce si tam tud :)
<CrazyLemon> 1.7.4p6
<CrazyLemon> olé
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> yay
<zdobersek> na slashdotu smo
<zdobersek> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/Lwfu5hMmW2c/slovenian-ambassador-regrets-signing-acta-agreement
<Pepelka> Slovenian Ambassador Regrets Signing ACTA Agreement - Slashdot
<Aseq> jaz mam zdej slashdot samo se za preverit ce internet dela-- tako redko ga odprem da ga gvisno ni v cacheu
<CrazyLemon> Aseq a si ti primorc?
<Aseq> ja
<CrazyLemon> no..fake primorc..torej wajdušna etc
<Aseq> blizu :D
<CrazyLemon> Aseq se mi je zdel tale 'gvisno' sumljivo blizu ajdoviščine ja :))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: za mene pa gvisno ne ves, s hot sem!
<Aseq> obvladas
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti nisi hot ! ne slepi se!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<zdobersek> zahaj me hecas?
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> fantje, mir no ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne gre tebi to..ostani pri programiranju..pusti jezike za sposobne ljudi :P
<sasa84> a zdobersek je LJ? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah.. zdobersek je tti
<Aseq> :o potem bi moral h namest r-ja pisat
<Aseq> a ni tko da oni r-ja ne znajo?
<CrazyLemon> kdo so oni?
<CrazyLemon> alieni? :D
<sasa84> tti-> tovarna transportnih naprav idrija? :P
<Aseq> kohosci?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tti != ttni
<sasa84> aaaa
<CrazyLemon> tti no!
<sasa84> tk ja :P
<CrazyLemon> cele..veleje..pa okolica
<sasa84> ja ja...tk :P
<zdobersek> primorci majo tahisto g->h
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ehm
<sasa84> torej...savinjčan :P
<Aseq> ne
<Aseq> tisto je cisto drug glas
<CrazyLemon> ne nimamo..fejk primorci to majo
<CrazyLemon> horica in podobni
<zdobersek> aha, jer
<zdobersek> je res*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon edin d govori mal bolj na Å¡irokooo, Å¡e posebi eeee-je :D
<Aseq> kej dejleste?
<sasa84> kok je glede Ł-ja pa ne vem :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Ł -i so in..poglej te mulce 12-13 let
<CrazyLemon> oni vse z ł pišejo
<sasa84> łoł
<CrazyLemon> ker če ne nisi kuł
<zdobersek> pa nisi poł łegenda łega
<CrazyLemon> mudeł
<CrazyLemon> break!
 * CrazyLemon se ravna po http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2012/01/everything-about-learning/
<Pepelka> Everything You Thought You Knew About Learning Is Wrong | GeekDad | Wired.com
<Aseq> www.legitpage.com/stuff/everything-you-learned-about-everything-you-knew-about-learning-is-wrong-is-wrong/
<CrazyLemon> The dating website match.com has proclaimed that, in a nutshell, all android users are undignified whores with low self-esteem. The website did a survey on dating habits of Canadians in relation to technology, and found that users of Android phones are more likely to put out on the first date. 62% of Android users surveyed said that they had sex on the first date, as opposed to 58% of iPhone users and 48% of Blackberry owners.
<CrazyLemon> looooooooool
 * CrazyLemon is such a undignified whore
<LorD_DDooM> Hm
<sasa84> http://www.demotivacija.si/best/all/filter_week/ce-vas-kdo-poslje-v-3-krasne...-5855.html
<sasa84> lol
<Pepelka> Če vas kdo pošlje v 3 krasne... | Demotivacija.si
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti kam spadaš v tej anketi?
<zdobersek> dafuq ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a želiš prašat če bi ti dal na prvem zmenku?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne želi...k morva bit oba zato a ne... pa jst mislm d mam zlato in ti neb dala
<zdobersek> kaj kurca, sej sadjarji so pa sam 4 procente nizje
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sramota si za android svet!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to zto k nimam androida!
<sasa84> k bom pa kupla novga samsunga...pol pa bi ti dala že na prvem :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nimaš?? pol ne vem čemu se midva sploh pogovarjava
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..ampak sadjarji verjetno dajo samo tistim k majo bolše sadje :D
<sasa84> ni ne android, ne iphone, ne windows mobile... to so bli Å¡e uni cajti brez tega :P
<CrazyLemon> te IPS zaslone bi mogli prepovedat
<CrazyLemon> ker so vdor v zasebnost :D
<zdobersek> the f?!
<CrazyLemon> jah..prej si lahk porn gledal..pa tisti k so bli ob tebi niso lih najbolš vidli na tvoj zaslon...zdej pa k so ti IPS zasloni..pa maš 180° vidnega kota..not good for public porn watchers
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> stdin zaprem, program izstopi iz reading loopa, se zapre, pythonov subprocess ga pa sele po 4 sekundah poregistrira kot koncanega
<zdobersek> s/se zapre/se konca
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mas sladke probleme.
<Aseq> zdobersek, kaksen black magic pa se ti gres?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je bil sam primer!
<CrazyLemon> nisem js alyosha :D
<zdobersek> the f ...
<zdobersek> 4 sekunde se porabijo, ker se med zakljucevanjem programa ('return 0' statement, ocitno) izvrsujejo se nanosleep komande, pravi strace
<zdobersek> bo treba se cez gdb pognat.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, maš ti hud problem ja...najbolš d se u sobo zakleneš :P
<sasa84> k če pride mama crazylemon, te bo stisnla za limonado :P
<sasa84> še posebi če se boš dotiku na nepravih mestih... npr vrtal po nosu itd
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nimam js tega problema ker nimam IPS zaslona :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak bi ga rad mel..na kakšni kitajski tablici :D
<sasa84> al pa indijski :P
<Sky[x]> ma kdo IPS zaslon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..kr pri kitajcih bi ostal :D
<sasa84> men je pa una indijska zadevščina za 35 'ojrof' všeč
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kera?
<Aseq> njihove hise?
<sasa84> a veš una indijska tablca, k jo lohk kupš sam v indiji?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  a tista
<sasa84> aakash
<CrazyLemon> k jo lahk potem poješ
<CrazyLemon> jaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> bah..android 2.3
<sasa84> zdj pride pa Å¡e ubislate
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ubislate je v bistvu aakash
<CrazyLemon> sam zdej pride upgrejd
<sasa84> ubislate je kao upgrejd
<CrazyLemon> Input Devices: Resistive touch screen
<CrazyLemon> yuck
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..za 35 ojrov je super
<CrazyLemon> The commercial version of Aakash tablet, known as Ubislate7+, is launching soon in the month of January.
<CrazyLemon> mene bl rajca onda vi40 :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..tv tajm
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat ;)
<sasa84> nočko
<zdobersek> enako!
<Grega> jaz pa ne!
<jinzo> Grega, spat!
<Grega> lol
<Grega> se en norc
<Grega> sami norci
<Grega> okol mene
<Grega> :)))
<Sky[x]> ostrostrelec 3 na a-kanalu :)
<CrazyLemon> kako se men ne da učit :)
<CrazyLemon>  Oba popravka sta na voljo tako preko sistema Software update kot za ročni prenos (997 MB).
<CrazyLemon> holy fck..to pa je konkreten update
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> na dva maila se bom odgovoril in bom bruhal
<Grega> ne, jebes, ne bom niti odgovoril, niti bruhal
<CrazyLemon> thats the spirit!
<Grega> mogoce bom bruhal
<CrazyLemon> preden bruhaš
<CrazyLemon> check this out
<CrazyLemon> http://bit.ly/sjXFiO
<CrazyLemon> pretty impressive ane?
<Grega> premalo sem jedel, da bi tega premagal
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..če boš kdaj probal ga premagat..take pics pls
<Grega> cez 27ur
<Grega> bom se potrudil!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQd3MwT2fAM
<Pepelka> The Three Musketeers 3D (2011) - Official Trailer [HD]      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tole je zuni če te zanima
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> trije musketeeri
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Grega> zakaj pa ne! samo enkrat se zivi!
<CrazyLemon> no..ni res..če verjameš v after life pol živiš kar dostkrat!
<Grega> zakaj pa ne!
<CrazyLemon> mogoče si bil pa v prejšnem življenju d'artagnan!! :D
<Grega> pomoje sem bil casanova
<CrazyLemon> hahaha...right :>
<CrazyLemon> d'artagnana bi ti priznal..casanovo pa ti preprosto ne morem...žal mi je
<Grega> hvala
<CrazyLemon> au revoir!
<uni4dfx> ma kdo kako idejo kako bi filtriru reklame na 24ur.com z adblockom?
<uni4dfx> bolj natančno tiste reklame k se vrtijo pred vsakim videom
<uni4dfx> vem točno kako jih prepoznat sam ne znam filtra narest :P
<uni4dfx> woohooo ratal :D
<uni4dfx> in to brez regexa
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-03
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: transformer prime v compshopu 650€
<alyosha> CrazyLemon nima za burek kaj šele da bo dal 650€ za ničvreden transformer
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> True.
<alyosha> a kdo kaj ve kaj se uporablja za torrent tracker za server pač
<alyosha> ker kar sem googlal je use outdated
<alyosha> zadnje posodobitve 2010
<alyosha> ?!
<zdobersek> RIAA ve
<zdobersek> pa podobne ustanove
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz bi rabu neki samo nevem kaj dat gor
<CrazyLemon> alyosha bolše kot da neki streljaš..hodi se človek učit da ne boš spet jaukau :>
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> kaj ste meli mat. učiraj?
<alyosha> si nardu poopravni?
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<alyosha> ful manjkalo al kako?
<alyosha> pizda je hud ta mawrica res
<alyosha> praw me preseneča usakič na novo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ni spet ful manjkalo...sej bi se nekako dalo...samo ni bil ravno najlažji test :)
<alyosha> vidim ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> kaj 16. greš probat še enrkat?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> itak :)
<Grega> do onemoglosti in se dlje!
<CrazyLemon> a citiraš star trek???
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> porn edition seveda
<Grega> yes
<Grega> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjinzo
<Grega> bgk
<jinzo> o, droge spet? :P
<Grega> droge nonstop
<alyosha> pizda tipu rečeš da ne gre vzporedno in človek ne šteka...še vedno ustraja da se nardi vzporedno
<alyosha> nmj
<Grega> zakaj pol ne naredis vzporedno?
<alyosha> ker se mi neda:D
<Grega> :>
<alyosha> sj bi Å¡lo vzporedno
<alyosha> ma ne zastonj:D
<CrazyLemon> pol mu to povej..ne mu pa govorit da ne gre :D
<alyosha> ja pol bo Å¡ele jokanje
<alyosha> enostavno se ne da
<alyosha> ne moraš
<alyosha> jebiga
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bo ženajdu drugo rešitev
<Cinober|OFF> kdo mojster tu ?
<Cinober|OFF> kdo ve, zakaj meni router na wlan povezavi crkne u pm..
<Cinober|OFF> oz. še vedno dela, ampak nič ne odpira...
<Cinober|OFF> tak 20 sec . puni speed
<Cinober|OFF> pol pa se mu vtrga.. pa neha delat, kaže pa da še je comp connectan na router
<Cinober|OFF> wired pa normalno dela
<Cinober|OFF> bemti belkinov Å¡it
<Cinober|OFF> sem že vse pogooglal pa nič ne pomaga..
<Cinober|OFF> enostavno, če ga "obremeniš" wlan "crkne" a delujejo lučke na routerju normalno,..
<Cinober|OFF> pa tud wired dela kot treba
<alyosha> e ja :D
<alyosha> meni je delalo tko na belkinu in netgearu
<alyosha> pač po neki časa
<alyosha> ko se je "nafilal"
<alyosha> je nehal delat
<alyosha> ampak kao dela
<alyosha> :D
<Cinober|OFF> pa ne vem kaj je, že 2 leti mam to, pa me ni neke motlo
<alyosha> rešitev: nakup linksysovega wgrt54 ali neki podobnega:D
<Cinober|OFF> zdaj ko pa se kak update izvaja, recimo upgrade na ubuntu 11.10
<alyosha> wrgt
<alyosha> nene
<alyosha> wgrt zan bit da je
<Cinober|OFF> pa sjebe vse
<Cinober|OFF> kolko pa stane?
<alyosha> meni je tko ko sem dal kaj pobirat na polno
<alyosha> mi je zaštekalo
<alyosha> al pa ko je mel 2 3 GB naenkrat
<alyosha> ma nwem
<alyosha> cca 50€
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e bol poceni se da prit mimo kot z wrt54gl
<alyosha> indela kr dobro
<CrazyLemon> vzameš en cheap tp-link
<CrazyLemon> ki podpira dd-wrt/open-wrt
<alyosha> ma jebeš ti to
<CrazyLemon> ti stanejo tudi po 30€ :)
<alyosha> podpira belkin
<alyosha> dd-wrt
<alyosha> al netgear
<alyosha> pa Å¡e vedno ni delalo
<Cinober|OFF> očitno bo te treba neke novega...
<alyosha> kot da bi mel neko omejitev ko prenese 3 4 GB neha delat
<alyosha> a kao dela
<alyosha> povezava je use je
<alyosha> samo pač ni prenosa
<Cinober|OFF> recimo film sn komot lahko gledo
<Cinober|OFF> iz enega kompa na drugem
<Cinober|OFF> neki download pa ...
<Cinober|OFF> prav vidim, ko se vtrga routeru
<Cinober|OFF> F5D7230-4 Wireless G Router
<LorD_DDooM> Tu je lahko ogromno stvari, lahko j sosed dobil nov router, pa je na istem kanalu in se poj motita, kak brezžični telefon na 2.4GHz,
<Cinober|OFF> tud to je možno..
<Cinober|OFF> ampak po "lahki" straneh pa lahko komot brskaš..
<Cinober|OFF> "lahkih"
<Cinober|OFF> ko pa pride kaj večjega in da more konstrano delat.. pa ostane samo še "connected" in dela nikamor :)
<LorD_DDooM> Saj pravim, tu je lahko miljon stvari, od sosedov, do slabih nastavitev v routerju, ko pade povezava na 1 Mbit pa ne gre več
<Cinober|OFF> hvala za info! :)
<Cinober|OFF> dans sem nekaj nastavljal, bom videl, če je kaj uspelo... ker danes mi je " dekl dvignilo" po domače :)
<Cinober|OFF> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Key-Internet-operator-rb-2857339070.html
<Pepelka> Key Internet operator VeriSign hit by hackers - Yahoo! Finance
<Grega> Slovenia's ambassador apologizes to her children and her nation for signing ACTA, calls for mass demonstrations in Ljubljana tomorrow (xpost R/evolutionReddit) (boingboing.net)
<Grega> prva stran reddita, ql
<zdobersek> se na slashdottu smo bli
<zdobersek> Teta ze ustanavlja svojo stranko :)
<zdobersek> Po drugi strani pa, ce bi bla teta fulkul, bi odstopla.
<CrazyLemon> nevem zakaj bi ona mogla odstopit
<CrazyLemon> ona je dobila navodila
<zdobersek> ker ne bere.
<CrazyLemon> nimaš kle kaj brat..če ti šef reče piše..ti pišeš :D
<zdobersek> pol se pa moras opravicevat
<zdobersek> dafuq
<zdobersek> preberes, odjebes sefa, naredis razcefuk, pa si na cnn
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V9-g8JuBZc
<Pepelka> YUIConf 2011: The Matt Taylor Interview      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> car
<zdobersek> hahah
<Grega> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://gizmodo.com/5881993/anonymous-recorded-an-entire-fbi-international-phone-conference
<Pepelka> Anonymous Recorded an Entire FBI International Conference Call
<CrazyLemon> ole..naredu diskretne
<CrazyLemon> (končno)
<CrazyLemon> še kle da kopiram..ker je res čist huda fotka https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/419625_317656284938683_196181490419497_769542_1461751740_n.jpg
<Sky[x]> sem ze lajkov in sherov na fb se predn si ti kopirov :P
<lynxlynxlynx> hipster
<kubanc> hellow folk
<kubanc> dolg cajta se nismo slisal....
<kubanc> :D
<Sky[x]> hello dip. inz. Kubanc :)
<kubanc> :D
<Sky[x]> dipl.
<kubanc> pozdravljen...
<Sky[x]> kako se pocutis brez statusa ? )
<Sky[x]> :)
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> jst sm sel delat prec ko mi je absolvent potekel :D
<Sky[x]> aja hehe
<kubanc> mtko da sem diplomiral ob delu...
<kubanc> drgac ni pa nc drgac
<kubanc> k vem da se morm se tok stvari naucit...
<Sky[x]> jp
<kubanc> je pa res da sm dal eno mucno poglavje cez, nad katerim nekateri obupajo... :D
<modelcek1> bo sel kdo jutr na protest? :D
<Sky[x]> kubanc: svaka ti cast res :)
<kubanc> fuckin composite sync not supporting mi javla ko hocem met split screen nato mi  Xserver zamrzne in potem mi Xserver ne zazene do konca se ustavi nekje vmes.... Google mi pa nic ne najde. A se je kdo ze srecal z tem problemom. Na ubuntu kanalu mi sploh ne odgovarjajo
<Sky[x]> ucer so fantje rekl da na ubuntu dela vse :)
<lynxlynxlynx> modelcek1: ja
<Sky[x]> pismo
<Sky[x]> lock code na nokia E71 ne morm sklopt
<Sky[x]> pa sem naredu ze factory reset
<Sky[x]> se ksna ideja ? :)
<Sky[x]> lahko jo samo spremenim nen ajdem pa ket ugasnem grrr
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: !
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: !
<CrazyLemon> a veš da jessica white sploh ni white!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ves da rebecca black sploh ni black!!
<zdobersek> black je nek drug tipac v spotu!
<zdobersek> !g jessica white
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo jessica white /images?hl=sl&amp;q=jessica+white&amp;btnG=Iskanje&amp;aq=f&amp;aqi=g10&amp;aql=&amp;oq=&amp;gs_rfai=&amp;oi=image_result_group&amp;sa=X
<zdobersek> fu Pepelka
<zdobersek> UselessPepelka
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 50/50 je zelo kul
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek agreed
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: :/
<zdobersek> si reku, nej ti povem, da ves, ce se splaca gledat
<zdobersek> ti pa gres in gledas za mojim hrbtom
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek se ne ane :D
<zdobersek> fujfej!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wtf..nič nisem gledal
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> LIES
<zdobersek> tko sem uzaljen, da se grem na petek zvecer ucit.
<CrazyLemon> pol sem tudi js uzaljen
<CrazyLemon> ker se tudi js grem učit
<CrazyLemon> kmalu..enkrat danes
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hitr, sam se 2h45min mas!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: War Horse?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no tnx..i just ate
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: no trolling please
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sux
<CrazyLemon> imo
<zdobersek> tko tiho ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1355-3: ubufox and webfav update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1355-3/
<skyx-mobile> lp
<CrazyLemon> ta burja je čist znorela
<Sky[x]> why ?
<CrazyLemon> pridi na obalo pa boš vidu why :D
<CrazyLemon> po moje zdej piha pri nas hitreje kot gor v ajdovščini
<Sky[x]> uff
<Sky[x]> google je odjebov cdma/lte naprave fuck
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> cdma pa lte sta dve zelo različni tehnologiji :)
<Sky[x]> vem
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdeL1dY55ag
<Pepelka> Carice grejo v lajf      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> lol
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-04
<lynxlynxlynx> a kdo Å¡pila wesnoth?
<zgaga> !t sl en radiator
<Pepelka> radiator
<zgaga> !t sl en radijator
<Pepelka> radijator
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Drive je takisto za pogledat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: maste kej snega na obali?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek drive? se mi zdi da sm gledal
<win9> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<win9> menda v MB že 2 dni piha močna burja
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/ekskluziv/domaca-scena/video-carice-grejo-v-lajf.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Carice 'grejo v lajf'
<CrazyLemon> jebeš ti FRI..pustu bom faks ter se prepisal na FDV..in bo srfal po youtubeu ter pisal članke za 24ur
<CrazyLemon> majkemi1
<CrazyLemon> win9 močno dvomim...ker burja piha samo na primorskem... vi mate jugozahodni veter ..oz. neki v tem smislu :)
<zdobersek> LOLZIEZ
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: burja = SV veter
<zdobersek> !
<zdobersek> veter se klice tak, kokr smer, v katero piha.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emm..i dont think so...burja piha iz notranjosti proti obali..torej je jugozahodni
<zdobersek> pardon ...
<zdobersek> veter se klice tak, kokr smer, iz katere piha.
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<zdobersek> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/napoved.html
<Pepelka> Vremenska napoved v besedi
<CrazyLemon> lets wiki this sucker
<zdobersek> '... mocna burja, drugod SV veter'
<zdobersek> pa da si naus zdej izmislu, da veter v celini drugam piha kokr na obali
<CrazyLemon> "je hladen, sunkovit, po večini suh severovzhodni veter"
<CrazyLemon> pravi wiki
<zdobersek> mkay?
<CrazyLemon> in hkrati.."V Sloveniji piha burja v primorju jugozahodno (JZ) in južno (J) "
<CrazyLemon> torej ja..mam prav da piha jugozahodno..samo narobe sem ga poimenoval...I'M SORRY ZDOBERSEK
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: OKEII
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ti bi loh keno vremensko postajo postavu
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] a jih ni že dovolj? :D
<Sky[x]> ne
<zdobersek> Recimo, nobeden ne ve, kako je trenutno vreme pr Matesicevih
<zdobersek> in to mora bit splosno znano
<Sky[x]> a ni pr drazenovicih ? :D
<Sky[x]> ups :>
<Sky[x]> sej si prav povedla zdobersek  :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emm.. glej vreme za dalmacijo..tam je vas Matesici - vsaj tako sem slišal - :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ti pa glej vreme za Draženov vrh..pri sveti ani
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma je kr dražen vrh..my bad :D
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: dafuq, povedla?
<Sky[x]> povedal*
<Sky[x]> zatipkov sem se
<Sky[x]> se vid da sem ravno po kosilu
<zdobersek> sej jst tud, pa se zato ne zapitkam
<Sky[x]> jst pa se :)
<Sky[x]> domaca hrana ni vsak dan :)
<Sky[x]> sploh k si doma :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si se uču te končne avtomate ne ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: eh ... ja.
<Sky[x]> to je res simpl koncni avtomati :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek torej končni avtomat je v bistvu samo diagram vseh možnih stanj ane?
<zdobersek> lolol, na izpitu sem dobu 5 pik od 40 za teorijo, prakticne naloge pa 60/60
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: graficno prikazano, ja.
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] maš kak star test? :)
<Sky[x]> to smo mel mi pr uvodu v rac ...
<zdobersek> drugac pa je avtomat podan kot {X, A, Z, delta, lambda}
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] vem :)
<Sky[x]> nimam nic vse dal naprej ...
<zdobersek> vhodna abeceda, abeceda stanj, izhodna abeceda, funkcija naslednjega stanja, funkcija izhodne spremenljivke
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mhm..
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mislim da, no.
<CrazyLemon> čeprav mi nismo meli funkcij naslednjega stanja pa izhodne spremenljivke...vsaj ne da bi se js spomnu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povem, kokr sem se jst ucu :)
<zdobersek> lolol, slovenski podnapisi pr caricah ...
<CrazyLemon> ma te carice k grejo v lajf niso tok kul
<CrazyLemon> sm pa včeraj do dveh zjutraj gledal remija :D
<CrazyLemon> baje je back from jail :D
<zdobersek> heh
<zdobersek> hm hm hm
<win9> no, na t-2 ne dela otroški program, sem klical, pa so rekli da jim burja obrača antene
<zdobersek> na phoronixu so paniko zagnal, da gre mogoc compiz v zaton
<win9> majke mi
<zdobersek> pa sam otroski kanal ne dela? :)
<win9> ja
<win9> zgleda da jim je v MB burja obrnila samo tamalo otroško anteno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj bo pa nadomestilo phoronix? :)
<zdobersek> ... tule pa gledam, da je ubuntu tv na Unity 2D baziran, k pa uporablja metacity
<CrazyLemon> win9 a je naključje da otroški kanal ima tamalo otroško anteno?? :D
<win9> verjetn otroci premal močno pritrdili na drog
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobersek> haha, od Zokija instruktor ...
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> stupid db
<CrazyLemon> ne prepozna ključka/telefona
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> ... or is it?
<zdobersek> the db that is stupid?
<CrazyLemon> The photo import feature is not available on Mac 10.4 and Linux.
<CrazyLemon> yes ..it is
<zdobersek> ... or is it?
<CrazyLemon> yes ..it is
<zdobersek> ... or is it?
<CrazyLemon> yes ..it is
<zdobersek> the db that is stupid?
<CrazyLemon> The photo import feature is not available on Mac 10.4 and Linux.
<zdobersek> ... or is it?
<CrazyLemon> yes ..it is
<zdobersek> the db that is stupid?
<CrazyLemon> The photo import feature is not available on Mac 10.4 and Linux.
<CrazyLemon> yes ..it is
<zdobersek> the db that is stupid?
<zdobersek> ... or is it?
 * CrazyLemon waves the white flag
<zdobersek> AAAAAAAAAWWWWW YYYYYEEEEEAAAAAHHH
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/392355_321705817845431_100000180456534_1510788_1725403510_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> word! :)
<Grumpek> dodajmo se temu legende glasbe in smo zmagal :)
<miha> čer
<miha> je nafisa kje tle
<miha> https://twitter.com/#!/milijonar/status/165818338394644480
<Pepelka> Twitter
<zdobersek> prej je bla.
<zdobersek> Jonas nima pojma, k je sadjar!
<miha> zato iščem nafiso, ona je mela neke kul linux slike :)
<zdobersek> Mac: tipi z gnarjem
<zdobersek> (ni pa pick!)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ane!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: WAI
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek coz i said so!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si ti deklica?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nazadnje ko sm bil na WCju nisem bil
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: recheck!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a res moram? :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: JA!
<CrazyLemon> no razn tega da je mrzlo..lahk potrdim da nisem deklica
<zdobersek> CrazyLemonesse
<zdobersek> kva je to ...
<CrazyLemon> neki kar si si pravkar zmislu?
<CrazyLemon> Rezultatov za CrazyLemonesse ni bilo mogoče najti
<zdobersek> moram se 50 strani skripte predelat, pogledat fail compilation za januar, win compilation za januar ...
<zdobersek> SO MANY THINGS
<zdobersek> so little time ..
<zdobersek> .
<zdobersek> pa se laptop se pregreva.
<CrazyLemon> js se moram pa je.. s flipflopi :(
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vezja?
<zdobersek> zakon!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek uvod v rač.
<CrazyLemon> ni zakon!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: logisim drkaste?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: logisim je kewl
<Grega> fuck
<Grega> fail
<CrazyLemon> did you fail first and fuck later or fuck first and fail later or was the fuck a total fail?
<CrazyLemon> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/2397450_700b_v1.jpg
<Bitboy> kaj pa je to ubuntu ?
<CrazyLemon> čokolada z lešniki
<CrazyLemon> njami
<Bitboy> po 12 letih sem inštaliram mIRC :)
<Bitboy> zdej je že Retro tole
<CrazyLemon> po 12ih letih inštaliraš mirc in takoj prideš na ubuntu-si ..ker čast :)
<CrazyLemon> kera*
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuu
<miha> wine mirc.exe
<miha> sasa84: :D
<sasa84> ooo miha :)
<sasa84> furaš mirc na wine? :P
<sasa84> men je najbl smešn, d je xchat na ubuntu pač čist free, na windowsih pa ga ne morš met več kt en mesc al kok :P
<CrazyLemon> lahk ga maš..sam ga moraš sam skompajlat :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja ok :P
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57370274-17/google-must-pay-$660000-for-offering-google-maps-for-free/
<Pepelka> Google must pay $660,000 for offering Google Maps for free | The Digital Home - CNET News
<miha> wtf
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha> pa tole tud wtf http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57371225-71/gamers-ignore-corpse-in-internet-cafe/?
<Pepelka> Gamers ignore corpse in Internet cafe | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<CrazyLemon> using its free service to take control over the online-mapping industry.
<CrazyLemon> its free..kako za vraga naj prevzame nadzor nad mapping industryjo..če ponuja storitev for free
<miha> CrazyLemon: !g dumping
<Pepelka> Dumping (pricing policy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumping_(pricing_policy)
<CrazyLemon> miha eh..google maps je world wide
<CrazyLemon> medtem k se tile francozi pritožujejo nad njihovim tržiščem
<CrazyLemon> me pa prav zanima a bodo tožli MS Bing
<CrazyLemon> on tudi ponuja free maps
<miha> !g nobody uses bing
<Pepelka> Who Uses Bing? - Rodney Ohebsion http://www.rodneyohebsion.com/bing.htm
<sasa84> loool
<sasa84> vesolci rabjo bing :D
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon se hihita
<sasa84> hihihihi :D
<sasa84> to pa je bla izjava ;)
<sasa84> povej ti men CrazyLemon ...kok kej izpitno obdobje? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zaenkrat 1:1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ooo
 * sasa84 poklanja CrazyLemon za neodločen izid tole melodijo --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTZcFH8oTBk&feature=related
<Pepelka> Bazar - Si Å¡e jezna name      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a to torej pomeni da nisi čist nič ponosna name?
<CrazyLemon> človek bi pričakoval bolši komad če bi bila
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> no dobr, ti bom dala enga druzga
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCl-sqei030&feature=related
<Pepelka> Power Dancers -  Prvič vem      - YouTube
<sasa84> evo CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon pukes 
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCAEA3C7S88&feature=related
<Pepelka> Čuvaj to ljubezen      - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa nace pa helena???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a izbiraš najslabše komade al najbolše?
<sasa84> no, dobr no :P čak!
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcGWVIXxAMM&feature=related
<Pepelka> Tajči - Moj mali je opasan - Original Video Spot 1990      - YouTube
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> omg..kok si ti stara koka :P
<sasa84> soeči CrazyLemon , sam ta komad je pa res hud... takrat sem bla kšn 3,4 razred :P
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nli2Svvoc7g&feature=related
<Pepelka> TEK JE 12 SATI - ET (ELECTRO TEAM,1994)      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/02/live-os-running-wayland-display-server.html
<Pepelka> RebeccaBlackOS - First Live CD Running Wayland Display Server ~ Ubuntu Vibes
 * sasa84 gre na čikpavzo :P
<sasa84> nč, zdej grem pa jst pančkat...jutr morm ob 7h ustat :P
<CrazyLemon> a te tist tvoj fckbuddy pelje na smucanje??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> haha lol :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne smuča :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako mevžo si pa to najdla..da ne smuča :S
<CrazyLemon> ah že vme
<CrazyLemon> zihr je prestar pa ga kolk boli ko smuča
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, me pa kam drugam pele :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 gozdne poti se ne štejejo kot nek spešl kraj :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če ne govoriva o istem? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you're all words :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sicr ne vem kaj se tis tem tolk obremenjuješ :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a zgledam obremenjen? :>
<sasa84> jst že vem kaj sm si najdla :P
<sasa84> zdj pa grem pančkat u toplo pojstlco :P
<sasa84> nočko vsem in še posebi nočka CrazyLemon :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je..ampak tudi mi vemo neki kar ti ne veš :p
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-05
<l0wkey> re
<Grega> ce vceraj nisem naredil otroka, ne bom vec sexal do poroke, prisezem :/
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> aj kej pocl ? :D
<Grega> fuck, sploh nocem razmisljat o tem
<Sky[x]> Grega: povej kaj je sploh blo ? :D
<Grega> a hoces vse podrobnosti? :> pac.. stala
<Grega> not cool
<Sky[x]> ja vse :D
<Grega> ja, verjamem :>
<Sky[x]> al ti je pocu al pa isi pazljiv ko si nezasciten :)
<Sky[x]> nisi*
<Grega> pocil
<Sky[x]> eh 3 jutranje tabletke pa bo zdrava ko riba :)
<Grega> sem ji rekel naj celo skatlo poje.. ampak se ni prevec obremenjevala, grrr
<Grega> :>
<jinzo> eh naš Gregec
<Grega> :/
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> Grega: glej s pozitivne strani
<Sky[x]> cez 17 let bos mel lahko ze sina za komercjalista :D
<Sky[x]> al pa hcerko :P
<jinzo> eh, klkokrat je gregec naredo že kako norijo, nebo sile :P
<Grega> take se ne
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Grega> ves da ce je moznost..
<Grega> 1:100
<Grega> sem jaz zadel to enko
<Grega> 100%
<Sky[x]> Grega enostavno ne sexas pa ni takih problemov
<Grega> saj!
<Grega> i'm done
<Sky[x]> al pa pa zacnita uporablat kontacepcijo :D
<Grega> bom tud to zacel!
<Grega> :>
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> a ona se nic ne sekira ti si pa lase puls ven iz glave ? :D
<Grega> zelo brezskrbna je.. finta je, da je ne poznam tak dobro, da bi vedel zakaj
<Grega> saj vseeno.. zdaj je kar je, bomo vidli
<Sky[x]> jej jej jej
<Sky[x]> eh vrjetno je ze mela take prigode :D
<Sky[x]> sej kdaj pa gre lahko sploh test nardit
<jinzo> eh, Grega daje tak pomirjujoč občutek :)
<jinzo> in kaj delaš drgač Grega ? Making any money?
<Grega> eh, useless sem
<jinzo> nono, ne bit tak drama queen :P
<Grega> ne, res sem useless :)
<Sky[x]> l00l
<Sky[x]> Marko Štih Ne sej ne. To jaz delam za mojo malo sŁaTk0 princesko, ker je mala plidna lepa mujcika pa jo ljubim najbolj na svetu ♥ (hoping for a blowjob when she sees that)
<CrazyLemon> Grega mogoč je pa že noseča...pa si ti naključni fotr..in je zato brezskrbna
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<CrazyLemon> mogoče*
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<Grega> HAHA!
<jinzo> Grega, nič nemo pili? :(
<Grega> a?
<jinzo> ja če si foter == pijemo.
<Grega> vceraj smo pili, pa glej kaj je nastalo!
<CrazyLemon> očitno si premal spil..če ne ne bi nič nastalo ;)
<Grega> ej, rekel sem veni, da morem manj pit, ker...
<Grega> drugace je lahko whiskey dick :>
<CrazyLemon> no..zdej pa maš :>
<Grega> namesto, da bi se par jegrov spil, ne!
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<CrazyLemon> in bi bil danes brezskrben :>
<jinzo> mah, jaz sem se odločil da redactam ponudbo Grega da mu plačam pivo če pride na faks, zaj bo on meni mogo ko mam več izpitov kot on naretih :D
<Grega> jih mas vec?
<jinzo> 14
<jinzo> al 15 celo
<Grega> pffff
<Grega> 17!
<jinzo> o nemejebat
<Grega> nimas za burek!
<jinzo> resno?
<jinzo> te pa nisi tak daleč ti :D
<Grega> en mi manjka za 3. letnik
<Grega> :)
<jinzo> aja lažem, mam jaz tui 17 :D
<jinzo> v prvem letniki jih je 13 zgleda :o
<Grega> 10!
<jinzo> caki aja tu mam dvakrat matematiko
<jinzo> ja 16 mam :D
<jinzo> so close :D
<Grega> close yet far
<jinzo> ja lej super, drugo leto skup 3. letnik pa je ;)
<Grega> ce bom naredil mat :>
<jinzo> tocno, kje hostas ti?
<Grega> a mas 13. mat?
<jinzo> jah jaz isto, morem mat 1 naredit se
<Grega> 13.?
<jinzo> 12.6. grem jaz, ko zaj je blo too fucked up
<Grega> see ya :)
<jinzo> sam dobr, jaz mam diskretne pa mat2 nareto
<jinzo> :P
<Grega> jaz pa mam diskretne zdaj
<Grega> 2. semester
<jinzo> u priden :D
<jinzo> aja :P
<jinzo> sn mislo da si naredo
<Grega> mmmmhm
<jinzo> ja gordana je fajn, bos vido :)
<Grega> mmmmhm
<jinzo> in diskretne so izi
<Grega> mmmmhm
<jinzo> mat2 mam celo 8! :D
<jinzo> (vem ja kurčim se :P)
<jinzo> u zaj pa je zamero
<jinzo> Grega, kje hostaš ti?
<Grega> kaj hostam?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://i.imgur.com/JcFET.png
<jinzo> webpage
<Grega> linode in webfaction
<jinzo> morem nekaj nabost
<Grega> webfaction vzami
<jinzo> 100€ na leto, hm ja
<jinzo> pa unlimited, pa se django lahko lavfam
<lynxlynxlynx> kul, shell kar privzeto
<Tadej__> a je dans top gear?
<b4d> Tadej__: mislim da ja
<CrazyLemon> top geaaaaar
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-28
<dz0ny> snemam http://screencloud.net/v/1TBY
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: Screenshot at 01:30:07
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Rhythmbox CoverArt Browser Plugin Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/YUvTL0xfUjs/rhythmbox-coverart-browser-plugin-sees.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39577/#p39577
<sasa84> hej miške ^^
<Sky[x]> kvaj zdj macka :P
<sasa84> o skajči ^^
<sasa84> si naredu seminarsko? :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [12.10] Težava pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39578/#p39578
<Sky[x]> sem sem :)
<miha> bastards https://www.x.com/content/update-2-major-impact-express-checkout-paypal-apis-virtual-terminal-and-website-payments-pro
<Seniorita> Update 2: Major Impact to Express Checkout, PayPal APIs, Virtual Terminal, and Website Payments Pro Payflow Edition (PayPal Payments Pro in US) - Jan 27 | X.commerce
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [12.10] Težava pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39579/#p39579
<dz0ny> howdoi copy firefox cert
<UbuntuSiWarrior> C:\Documents and Settings\<Windows login/user name>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\<profile folder>
<dz0ny> howdoi copy firefox cert !!
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  stackoverflow.com/questions/10408060/where-are-the-certificates-of-cas-stored-in-firefox stackoverflow.com/questions/1435000/programmatically-install-certificate-into-mozilla stackoverflow.com/questions/8458654/where-are-your-certificates-stored-in-firefox stackoverflow.com/questions/10485089/selenium-firefox-https stackoverflow.com/questions/10435836/access-firefoxs-certificate-trust-store-from-java stackoverflow.com/questions/7
<sasa84> howdoi copy dz0ny cert
<sasa84> tega pa ni :P
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker te bot ignorira
<CrazyLemon> ker ve kako žleht si
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sterna> mors napisat
<sterna> howdoi kick gratuitous arse
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Wallpaper Contest Now Open  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Crd3Hb9lpaI/ubuntu-13-04-wallpaper-contest-now-open
<CrazyLemon> howdoi make magic !!
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  stackoverflow.com/questions/13106324/the-magic-number-in-gzip-header-is-not-correct-make-sure-you-are-passing-in-a-g stackoverflow.com/questions/9159770/how-to-make-the-file-command-use-the-magic-file-generated-by-update-mime-databas stackoverflow.com/questions/2838978/how-do-i-make-phps-magic-set-work-like-a-natural-variable stackoverflow.com/questions/6184337/best-practice-php-magic-methods-set-and-get stackoverflow.com/questio
<sasa84> pf CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> kdor zna pač zna
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> howdoi make CrazyLemon go away
<UbuntuSiWarrior> String resultString = subjectString.replaceAll("(?<!prefix:(?:\\[\\w{0,2000000})?)[\\[\\]]", "");
<UbuntuSiWarrior> apples pears prefix:[oranges] lemons persi... stackoverflow.com/questions/7681347/regex-to-strip-all-square-brackets-except-those-coming-after-a-certain-prefix
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84>  apples pears prefix:[oranges] lemons persi... LOL :D
<sterna> negative lookbehind kills everyone.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.04 Wallpaper Contest Opens for Entries  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Crd3Hb9lpaI/ubuntu-13-04-wallpaper-contest-now-open
<zdobersek> sasa84: ayo
<sasa84> zdobersek, <3
<sasa84> miši moj...a si že ustančku?
<sterna> how distasteful, tkole javno izkazovat naklonjenost
<zdobersek> hah
<sterna> violence is ok.
<dz0ny> miha: a sedaj lahko prave povezave dam
<zdobersek> sasa84: 6:30
<zdobersek> rana ura temna ura.
<sasa84> zdobersek, pol si takrat k jst :)
<sterna> hm takrat enkrat sm js lih zaklucu z jutranjo kopulacijo
<zdobersek> sasa84: coffee 7:12
<sasa84> veš zdobersek, zdej pa tetica šiba do cerknice...se bo kmal pršla nazaj
<sasa84> zdobersek, coffee 6:40
<sterna> maslo pa med 5:05
<zdobersek> whoa ...
<sasa84> adios!
<sterna> srecno
<dz0ny> đ
<zdobersek> pa je sla ...
<zdobersek> party mode = on
<Owcica> Nov commit[32]: dz0ny: Dodano ozadje https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si/commit/fe15abf7555c84c3894cf5f51fb8d4907f4503bb @ 2013-01-28T04:07:42-08:00
<Owcica> Nov commit[64]: dz0ny: Dodano ozadje https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si/commit/fe15abf7555c84c3894cf5f51fb8d4907f4503bb @ 2013-01-28T04:07:42-08:00
<Seniorita> Dodano ozadje · fe15abf · dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<Seniorita> Dodano ozadje · fe15abf · dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<dz0ny> miha ^^ se ti da enkrat?
<dz0ny> .isostatus
<miha> dz0ny: lahk enkrat.. sam kak naj vem, da je to bot?
<miha> niti nick niti ip ni fiksen
<dz0ny> ip je fiksen
<miha> je?
<dz0ny> mhm
<miha> ok
<miha> l8r.. today :)
<dz0ny> isto velja za UbuntuSiWarrior
<dz0ny> tud fiksen ip
<zdobersek> jankovic povzrocu prometno nesreco .. ahja.
<dz0ny> jurcek?
<zdobersek> zoki
<dz0ny> hum a nima on voznika, k ga fura okol
<dz0ny> pa par black menov
<zdobersek> zgleda da ne :>
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/01/zoran_jankovi_prometna_nesreca.aspx
<Seniorita> Župan Janković povzročil prometno nesrečo - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> wat http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=5z8UO4Ehh7w
<Seniorita> Modrijani - I Follow Rivers - YouTube
<sasa84> hejhou miške!
<dz0ny> sasa84: pada kaj sneg pri vas?
<Sky[x]> v lj pada
<dz0ny> tle dol na jugu ga kar fajn sipa, hec je da je +3 stopinje
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Watch LOVEFiLM And RedBox Videos In Ubuntu Using The Netflix Desktop PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/lUt1zEw1KQk/watch-lovefilm-and-redbox-videos-in.html
<lynxlynxlynx> http://vimeo.com/58191312
<Seniorita> Creep on Vimeo
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=236yRr4it1k
<Seniorita> Manevri - YouTube
<sterna> omg
<sterna> http://qpid.me/
<Seniorita> qpid.me
<sterna> technical solutions to social problems rock
<miha> sasa84: dan
<sasa84> dz0ny, jp, pr nas je sneg...v cerknc pa dež
<sasa84> vsaj tko je blo ob dveh pop.
<sasa84> živjo miha :)
<sasa84> sterna, gledam posnetk... šopaj miško :P
<dz0ny> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPhone/CoreApps/Terminal
<sterna> is there any other way?
<sterna> sploh ce mas tak pecikl
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> so me zadnč čudno gledal ko sem v bifeju po terminalu šaru po strežniku, pol je blo pa vprašanje a je to un ruby :)
<sasa84> LOL dz0ny :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1706-1: FFmpeg vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1706-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/potovanja/novice/2013/01/10_bizarnih_odkritij_na_letalu.aspx
<Seniorita> Urin na sedežu, "svečke" na odeji in spodnje hlačke s krvavimi madeži - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> #7 - RMS
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> btw
<CrazyLemon> top gear je na pašnikih :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a nas hočeš prepričat, da bi kradl???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bog ne daj
<CrazyLemon> sposodiš si pa vrneš nazaj
<sasa84> no no...sem se že ustrašla
<Tadej_> CrazyLemon: ze vcer pogledano :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej_ včeraj? na TL komaj danes  zjutraj uploadano :S
<CrazyLemon> a se da kako bbc 2 v živo spremljat? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: je blo par minut po koncu že na pašnikih, ker ni reklam vmes
<dz0ny> drugače pa ja una chrome thingy
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://hola.org/unblocker.html
<Seniorita> Hola Unblocker
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej to mam..si že par tednov nazaj reklamiral
<CrazyLemon> a ne
<CrazyLemon> mam media hint
<CrazyLemon> ampak je zadeva tudi za hulu
<dz0ny> ja za vse je
<dz0ny> dokler ne blokirajo
<Tadej_> CrazyLemon: bitmetv je mel hd ze vcer mal po 22h
<dz0ny> potem jovo na novo
<CrazyLemon> ah..media hint je odstranjen iz google storea
<CrazyLemon> dela pa Å¡e vedno :D
 * CrazyLemon wants a pagani huayra
<dz0ny> http://feedly.com/k/TLtrGo
<Seniorita> Iran fires monkey into space | The Verge
<t3ch> rajsi bi kakega slovenskega politika v vesolje spustli
<sterna> who says they didn't
<t3ch> mogoce je kaki od tam priso ja
<t3ch> ma kdo bind pa laufa server pa ce adda mojega kot slave_a
<sasa84> Tadej_, kok pa kej siuug? :)
<Tadej_> sasa84: kokr jaz vem je bol kot ne fertik scena... :(
<sasa84> :\
<Tadej_> ni bilo pravega interesa, oziroma dokler ni blo treba kaj dejansko naredit je bil interes ZELO velik :DD
<miha> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/01/28/tomorrow-ubuntu-developer-week/
<Seniorita> Tomorrow: Ubuntu Developer Week
<lynxlynxlynx> http://torrentfreak.com/antigua-government-set-to-launch-pirate-website-to-punish-united-states-130124/
<Seniorita> Antigua Government Set to Launch “Pirate” Website To Punish United States | TorrentFreak
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1707-1: libssh vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1707-1/
<miha> http://www.gottabemobile.com/2013/01/28/windowsandroid-allows-windows-users-to-run-android-apps-natively-at-full-speed/
<Seniorita> WindowsAndroid Allows Windows Users to Run Android Apps Natively at Full Speed
<dz0ny> siugg?
<dz0ny> slo i... neki
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Developer Week Starts Tomorrow  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0ZzRv7mEf-Q/ubuntu-developer-week-is-back
<lynxlynxlynx> bsd ug
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Upgrade To Gvfs With MTP Support In Ubuntu 12.10 Or 12.04 To Easily Connect Android 4.0+ Devices  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/i6mXNJD12UI/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ?
<miha> ta MTP support je obetavno
<miha> je prov žalost bla z android >=3.x
<miha> že inštaliram, če bo kej boljš :)
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: si unix user group
<dz0ny> aha
<dz0ny> miha: zakaj ne cm, ki ma to na star način
<miha> nima
<miha> vsaj moja verzija ne?!
<miha> dz0ny: poleg tega je dost bolj udobn MTP če dela, ker je lock na file, ne na celo particijo.. in ni treba skoz priklaplat odklaplat
<dz0ny> to je res
<dz0ny> men je škoda da nimaš na androidu low level dostopa do usb
<dz0ny> tko per default
<dz0ny> ker pol bi blo kul kakšne appe za live usb boot nardit al pa vsak app psoebi bi lahko prklopu kot virtualne disk
<dz0ny> instant webcam
<dz0ny> celo morje zanimivih stvari
<CrazyLemon> ce se prav spomnem sem celo nekaj novic napisal za siuug :)
<CrazyLemon> like a bird!
<CrazyLemon> or a pink elephant if you're on LSD!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj si danes pojedu v macu? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič :) pazim na kg :))
<sasa84> dz0ny, laže
<sasa84> glih dns je blo po radiu, da so mumile v porasti na obali
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tudi jaz poslušam val202!
<CrazyLemon> ob 13.00!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> mhm!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, takoj sem se nate spomnla zarad mumil... žalostno a ne :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah kje! v čast mi je!
<sasa84> mami mi je rekla d se ne smem družt s stabo, k si zihr v slabi družbi :\
<sasa84> in ješ mumile
<sasa84> zdobersek, na obali je povn mumil... a mislš d jih CrazyLemon je???
<miha> sasa84: ti si njegovo mamilo
<sasa84> oh miha ... zarad mene ma halucinacije :\
<zdobersek> sasa84: je, zvarja, razpecuje ...
<zdobersek> vse.
<zdobersek> NarcoLemon
<sasa84> NarcoLemon :o
<sasa84> skyxxx, urban__ ...pa kok vas bo še pršlo :P
<CrazyLemon> jeezus christ.. californication is going gay
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zlunIWcnpSQ
<Seniorita> Tegan and Sara's Heartthrob: The Interviews - Andy Samberg - YouTube
<dz0ny> oh my http://www.indeed.com/jobanalytics/jobtrends?q=engineer%2C+programming%2C+engineering&l=
<Seniorita> engineer, programming, engineering Job Trends | Indeed.com
<dz0ny> going to crash...
<dz0ny> also kaj od unega na desni znate, general q?
<lynxlynxlynx> skor nč :)
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/jF4m
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: snemam
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/nsdi
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud: oddaje
<CrazyLemon> torej v bistvu mobile ali pa cloud
<CrazyLemon> pa si na konju :)
<dz0ny> mhm al pa social media :)
<dz0ny> community manager :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno ne morem verjet da dejansko firme najamejo nekoga takega kot je community manager :)
<dz0ny> jaz pa
<dz0ny> ker oseba pozna skoraj vse ljudi ki so mogoče zanimivi za firmo
<dz0ny> ni problem potem nekaj skomunicirat
<dz0ny> sej maš še cel podsklope
<dz0ny> kak growth hacker
<dz0ny> kar je fancy beseda za zgoraj opisano zadevo :)
<CrazyLemon> community manager ne bo najel zanimive ljudi.. tko da ne vidim povezave kle
<dz0ny> ne bo pa skomunicira neko idejo
<dz0ny> al pa pogledal al je ideja zanimiva
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa dejansko bil liason za community
<CrazyLemon> torej vi2 menita da podjetje potrebuje nekoga ki 8ur na dan skrbi za komunikacijo med zunanjim svetom ter podjetjem?
<lynxlynxlynx> to pa itak, ampak to je že PR
<lynxlynxlynx> pa delno režija/administracija
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx a vi v vaši organizacija mate community managerja? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> community managerja si jst predstavljam, da sicer dela tam ali pa v HR, ne vem pa zakaj bi ble kakšne omejitve - najbrž celega tedna samo za CR v večini primerov res ni treba pokurit
<CrazyLemon> no..exactly
<lynxlynxlynx> mi smo majhni, to vse pade pod pr, normalno delovanje in networking
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšen suse recimo pa čisto razumem
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa canonical - a nima bacon te vloge?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ma
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne počne sam to
<CrazyLemon> (my point)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej si sam tud problem ustvaru :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/taufer-trdi-da-mu-prisluskujejo.html
<Seniorita> Taufer trdi, da mu prisluškujejo
<CrazyLemon> »Blokirajo nam elektronsko pošto. Po šestkrat, sedemkrat moram poslati eno in isto pismo, ne dobivamo pisem, zgodi se, da se pokvari telefon,«
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zihr ma t2 poštni strežnik nastavljen, works as it pleases him
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> tej eu se počas že meša http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/the-eu-funded-plan-to-stick-a-flag-this-as-terrorism-button-in-your-browser/ (nadzor kaj obiskuješ in poročanje eu, mora bit implementirano na ravni brskalnika ali OS)
<Seniorita> The EU-funded plan to stick a “flag this as terrorism” button in your browser | Ars Technica
<dz0ny> zgleda da bo treba gento spet namestit, ker tole je absurd
<dz0ny> mislim Å¡e prej protestirat :)
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, pač en projekt z razpisa
<dz0ny> vem, sam zdej ko poslušam malo ta rtv (drugače tv ne gledam), si kr predstavljam da bi naši poslanci potrdil vse kar bi dobili /wtf je s to državo
<dz0ny> najbolj cenjena inštitucija v državi je pa urad informacijske pooblaščenke
<dz0ny> sploh ne vem kaj naj rečem, obup
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-29
<lynxlynxlynx> no, sej ip dela kr dobro
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem pa od kje vtis, da je med bolj cenjenimi
<dz0ny> v poročilih je bilo, neka anketa
<dz0ny> also rtvslo orng trolla
<dz0ny> je bil prispevek o android telefonih, pa so rekli da je bla ena aplikacija nevarna, ker je ob namestitvi zahtevala preveč pdoatkov
<dz0ny> snemanje zvoka, specifično
<dz0ny> apliakcija je bila pa budilka
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<dz0ny> v androidu je tako da če zahtevaš play sound dovoljenje dobiš tud rec sound
<dz0ny> sam še vedno mora nekdo kliknit če hočeš snemat
<dz0ny> torej ne moreš avtomatizirat
<dz0ny> pa samo senmaš lahko nič drugega
<lynxlynxlynx> sam kdo to ve?
<dz0ny> ja če to javno izjaviš pač preveriš
<lynxlynxlynx> cm je mel lepo nastavljivo za vsak del posebi
<lynxlynxlynx> isto recimo za id telefona rabiš dostop do celega imenika al neki tazga
<dz0ny> mhm če maš root lahko namestiš tist app an vsak telfon in ti potem poroča pa blokira na ravni appa
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ja več stvari je, recimo če hočeš vedeti al ma telefon dostop do interneta
<dz0ny> rabiš phone dovoljenje
<dz0ny> kar ti ob namestivi pove kot da bo tvoj app klical
<dz0ny> ne vem al so prevodi fail or what
<lynxlynxlynx> niso prevodi, uporabljam eng
<lynxlynxlynx> niti ni ene razlage za tiste, ki bi jo lahko razumeli
<lynxlynxlynx> samo en twitlike stavčič
<dz0ny> 2 besedi :)
<dz0ny> pa itak vse kar namestiš preko app store, app store ozadje preveri
<dz0ny> recording appi sploh not ne pridejo baje
<dz0ny> na cm4.2 je lepše rešeno
<dz0ny> ker ti vse razloži skozi ene 5 klikov
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> če app sam nameščaš
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] FRC: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39580/#p39580
<miha> jutro :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [12.10] Težava pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39581/#p39581
<lynxlynxlynx> http://brython.info/index_en.html
<Seniorita> Brython
<dz0ny> smo videli ja
<dz0ny> hn^^
<dz0ny> http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-3-beta
<Seniorita> Sublime Blog » Sublime Text 3 Beta
<zdobersek> 'If something can be written in  JavaScript, it eventually will be.'
<zdobersek> al nekej tazga
<dz0ny> mhm jaz. bolj. navijam za dart, ampak bomo videli
<dz0ny> AMD je se vedno najboljsa stvar, ji so jo uvedli
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] FRC: Re: Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39582/#p39582
<Seniorita>  [SI-CERT Obvestila] SI-CERT 2013-02 / Varnostne ranljivosti Apple iOS 6.0 operacijskega sistema  http://www.cert.si/obvestila/obvestilo/article/si-cert-2013-02-varnostne-ranljivosti-apple-ios-60-operacijskega-sistema.html
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/magazin/znanost-in-tehnologija/pentagon-se-je-po-pomoc-obrnil-na-racunalniske-hekerje
<Seniorita> Pentagon se je po pomoč obrnil na računalniške hekerje | Dnevnik.si
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/splet/dogodki-in-obvestila/catlogr-aplikacija-za-distribucijo-pdf-gradiv-na-mobilne-naprave-12.html :D
<Seniorita> Catlogr: aplikacija za distribucijo PDF gradiv na mobilne naprave (1/2)
<lynxlynxlynx> bravo
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: mal prehitr so objavl, pa mam zdj gužvo, da hitr popucam par stvari :D
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<miha> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/29/world/meast/baghdad-hackerspace-fikra/index.html
<Seniorita> Can Iraq's geeks save the country? - CNN.com
<dz0ny> https://github.com/GarageGames/Torque3D win&& linux
<Seniorita> GarageGames/Torque3D · GitHub
<lynxlynxlynx> a zdej še 3d del al kaj je že blo?
<dz0ny> mhm tako editor kot engine
<dz0ny> zanimivo uproablja php #facepalmish
<lynxlynxlynx> a za skriptiranje?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ne interno neki, c# ali c++ je drugače za programiranje
<lynxlynxlynx> c* projekt interno uporablja php, binding-e ima pa Å¡e vedno v c*?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne razumem
<lynxlynxlynx> hah, sem mislil, da se 5fs zajebava, ampak zdaj vidim, da so v vseh videih ljudje modri ko smrkci
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Velike Linux distribucije razmišljajo o zamenjavi MySQL za MariaDB  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1164
<Seniorita>  [COKS] LibreOffice 4.0: napovedujejo se velike spremembe – zdnet.com  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1162
<lynxlynxlynx> catalyst -> radeon ftw >>
<miha> !g wtf is mariadb
<Seniorita> Wikipedia moving from MySQL to MariaDB : techsnap http://www.reddit.com/r/techsnap/comments/150oo2/wikipedia_moving_from_mysql_to_mariadb/
<miha> !g mariadb
<Seniorita> Welcome to MariaDB! - MariaDB http://mariadb.org/
<lynxlynxlynx> fork, ker je oracle pritisnil na mysql
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.10] Težava pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39583/#p39583
<manca_> ojla. moj tata ma na tem kompou ubuntu 10.10 ... in v posodobitvah ne ponudi več upgrade na višjo verzijo ... kako lahko to nrdim brez da nasnamem na ključek inštal?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: mhm pa Å¡e en fork obstaja
<lynxlynxlynx> manca_: ne verjamem, da bo Å¡lo
<manca_> ne bo? :'(
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer bi lahko dodala vire za 12.* recimo, ampak ponavadi je potem katastrofa
<CrazyLemon> lahk probaš v sources.list zamenjat vse v precise... sam ..
<CrazyLemon> lynx said it
<dz0ny> manca_: v terminalu poženi sudo do-release-upgrade
<manca_> ok, bom pa na tadrugem naredila frišen zagonski ključek 12.04
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sam ne ponuja ji upgradea na 11.04 ker je dosegel EOL :)
<dz0ny> če ti ta ne sporoči da je na voljo posodobitev potem ne bo šlo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tisto je gui
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: v teroji lahko tud debian seed nadgradiš :)
<manca_> ati@ati-K8Upgrade-NF3:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade [sudo] password for ati:  Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<manca_> fora je, da FB sploh ne spusti skozi
<manca_> aja, 11.04 je na kompu
<manca_> začelo je nagajati
<manca_> samo Å¡e stran od loterije dela pa stran zavoda za zaposlovanje
<dz0ny> fb kot facebook?
<manca_> ostalo pa trokira
<manca_> ja, dz0ny
<dz0ny> za test, ustvari novega uporabnika
<manca_> on pa ima računalnik samo zaradi FB
<dz0ny> in se priajvi
<manca_> aha, ok, bom
<dz0ny> askubuntu upgrade 11.04 to 12.04
<dz0ny> oh my, someone is missing
<dz0ny> askubuntu upgrade 11.04 to 12.04
<UbuntuSiWarrior> apt-get update updates the package manager cache of what packages are available.  apt-get upgrade upgrades packages that are already install... askubuntu.com/questions/200960/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-11-04-to-12-04
<manca_> ammm ... če nisem določla gesla, ga ne bo, ne?
<miha> dz0ny: ej, kire hoste dodam na ignore?
<miha> UbuntuSiWarrior Owcica ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ^^ miha
<dz0ny> manca_: nope
<manca_> ja, ga zahteva
<manca_> grem na gosta
<manca__> nič ... isto naredi ... prvo stran prikaže ... potem pa ko hočeš dalje karkoli narest, ne gre nikamor
<manca_> ne dela, dz0ny
<dz0ny> hm, malce čudno bi bilo da strani ne delajo
<manca_> vpiše ja ... potem ne deluje dalje sploh ...
<manca_> karkoli naredim
<dz0ny> jaz bi Å¡e v live prizkusil
<dz0ny> btw
<manca_> kaj je to v live?
<dz0ny> to z klučka zaženeš
<manca_> to imam na računalniku ... na hdd
<manca_> oz. ima ... ni moj računalnik
<dz0ny> vem razumem, daj Å¡e neki preveri
<lynxlynxlynx> sudo passwd imenovegauporabnika
<manca_> kaj pa?
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<manca_> tistega novega uporabnika sem
<manca_> že zbrisala
<dz0ny> manca_: v terminalu nslookup facebook.co
<dz0ny> nslookup facebook.com
<miha> mhm
<manca_> Non-authoritative answer: Name:	facebook.com Address: 69.171.242.27 Name:	facebook.com Address: 173.252.100.27
<manca_> ...
<miha>  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/cnet/tcoc/~3/0pdykFUkSX8/
<manca_> veliko jih ven vrže
<Seniorita> Apple iPad jumps to 128GB, starting at $799 | Apple - CNET News
<miha> manca_: to vredu
<miha> manca_: a to sam en brskalnik tak dela?
<miha> slabo
<manca_> v vseh brskalnikih ... tudi v user gost
<dz0ny> manca_: ok v brskalniku preizkusi http://69.171.242.27
<dz0ny> lahko da je kak proxy vmes
<dz0ny> dns očitno ni kriv
<manca_> dodala sem izjemo
<manca_> kao potrdilo
<manca_> sedaj pa melje
<manca_> in melje
<manca_> in melje
<dz0ny> ok v terminalu curl http://69.171.242.27 -I
<sterna> manca_: lahko probas v ukazni vrstici tudi curl -I http://www.facebook.com/unsupportedbrowser
<Seniorita> Dobrodošel na Facebooku - vpiši se, registriraj se ali izvej več
<sterna> dobit moras
<sterna> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<manca_> Program 'curl' trenutno ni nameščen.
<manca_> Å¡e to morm
<sterna> ja
<dz0ny> askubuntu systemwide proxy
<manca_> HTTP/1.1 302 Found Location: https://69.171.242.27/ Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8 X-FB-Debug: bR17rN+nSFK5h9wBdf7VIe0F6yhda8l5jyy565+kyeI= Date: Tue, 29 Jan 2013 14:11:43 GMT Connection: keep-alive Content-Length: 0
<dz0ny> manca_: torej povezave je ok
<manca_> ja, vem, da je ok
<dz0ny> askubuntu proxy
<manca_> ne vem samo, zakaj potem ne dela
<dz0ny> skoraj 100% sem da je neobstoječi proxy
<dz0ny> v sistemski nastavitvah imaš omrežni posrdnik / proxy
<manca_> zakaj mi je hudič učer delal, dons pa ne?
<dz0ny> huh ker provider?
<dz0ny> t2 siol etc
<manca_> amis
<manca_> proxyja nimam nastavljenega ... mam neposredno povezavo v splet
<manca_> pa na drugem kompu mi dela ok
<manca_> pa mam dva FBja odprta
<dz0ny> preveri še potem če zaženeš ubuntu z usb ključka
<manca_> ja, najprej ga morm ustvarit
<dz0ny> :)
<manca_> nimam tukaj nobenega ključka
<manca_> tako da ... next monday
<manca_> bogi revž bo brez fb cel teden
<dz0ny> oh my
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/9834232/Operation-Tuleta-Man-arrested-in-computer-hacking-and-espionage-probe.html
<Seniorita> Operation Tuleta: Man arrested in computer hacking and espionage probe - Telegraph
<dz0ny> kateri brskalnik pa maš
<manca_> chrome pa FF
<manca_> a Å¡e midori probam?
<dz0ny> mhm
<manca_> sam da inštaliram
<dz0ny> manca_: proxy je lahko nastvlajen v brskalniku ali sistemu
<manca_> nikjer ni nastavljen
<dz0ny> ok
<manca_> vsepovsod je neposredna povezava na splet
<manca_> now i'm installing that light thing on
<manca_> to je neverjetno, na kakšne probleme vedno nabašem
<manca_> tu sem se pa s svojim user name prijavila ... potem en klik dalje sem prišla ... več pa ne
<manca_> spet melje
<manca_> ne dela
<manca_> hopeless
<dz0ny> hm cache počisti, čeprav ne vem če bi bilo to
<manca_> how to do that?
<dz0ny> zdej me bojo tepl
<dz0ny> rm -rf .cache
<dz0ny> v home mapi
<dz0ny> maš pa v vsakemu brskalniku možnost čiščenja
<dz0ny> nekje pod orodja
<manca_> rm .rf si ne upam pisat :D
<manca_> mislim -rf
<dz0ny> grež z raziskovlacem map
<dz0ny> pokažeš skrite datoteke pa je
<dz0ny> zbrišeš .cache
<dz0ny> raziskovalce ma pod pogledi to
<dz0ny> raziskovalec
<manca_> Ctrl + H
<dz0ny> tud baje ja :)
<miha> http://www.disinfo.com/2013/01/it-is-now-a-felony-to-unlock-your-smartphone/
<Seniorita> It Is Now A Felony To Unlock Your Smartphone | Disinformation
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21243825#sa-ns_mchannel=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa
<Seniorita> BBC News - Google to give schools Raspberry Pi microcomputers
<dz0ny> http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/jennifer-egan-tatovi-na-obisku/ava2.157170527/
<sterna> jsm lih narocu svojim 2 pa 4 leta starim pamzom rpije
<sterna> no sej enga ze mata
<Aseq> didakticne igrace
<Aseq> ceprav cez legice jih nio
<sterna> well
<zdobersek> novi lego mindstorms pride ven v drugi polovici leta
<sterna> i have some pics about those
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: I-Nex: Tool To List Hardware Information In Linux, Similar To CPU-Z  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/iTQOJR3s5BM/i-nex-tool-to-list-hardware-information.html
<zdobersek> z linuxom
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/most-s-kavca-na-mizo.jpg
<Aseq> sam te so duplo
<sterna> mhm?
<sterna> to je isto k lego, sam da ne more pogoltnt.
<Aseq> tista zamegljena stvar je vlak?
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-CbmZui3c8
<Seniorita> Railroad Bridge Testing - YouTube
<sterna> ja.
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/vlak-na-velikem-mostu.jpg
<Aseq> fensi
<manca_> dz0ny: "raziskovalca" sploh ne zažene
<manca_> pa ponavadi vsakič, ko se ugaša komp, teži, da file manager melje
<dz0ny> manca_: kaj pravi df -h
<dz0ny> hm disk crkuje?
<manca_> Dat. sist.            Vel.  Upor Prost Upo% Priklopljeno na /dev/sda1             145G   15G  123G  11% / none                  242M  640K  241M   1% /dev none                  248M  3,4M  245M   2% /dev/shm none                  248M  104K  248M   1% /var/run none                  248M     0  248M   0% /var/lock
<dz0ny> free
<dz0ny> samo free poženeš
<manca_>  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:        507664     428444      79220          0      13064     127928 -/+ buffers/cache:     287452     220212 Swap:      1953788     216808    1736980
<dz0ny> malce malo rama ma tole
<dz0ny> zato tako melje
<dz0ny> sploh pri chrome, ki že ram kot nor
<manca_> ja, vem, da je malo rama
<manca_> ampak zakaj sedaj na dooble fb deluje?
<dz0ny> dooble?
<manca_> brskalnik
<dz0ny> ja potem maš nekje proxy nastavljen ali pa tsit cache zafrkava
<dz0ny> druge stvari si ne znam predstavljat
<manca_> pol kr rm -rf .cache ?
<Aseq> Ma cache lahko pobrises izbrskalnika
<Aseq> v FF imas ctr+shift+del
<Aseq> v Chrome imas pod settings
<Aseq> Ce imas slovenske brskalnike se imenuje nekaj takega kot 'predpomnilnik'
<manca_> če počistim piškote pa vse ...
<manca_> delatap pol točn 2 klika
<manca_> pa nič dalje
<manca_> pa tut v dooble ne dela več
<sterna> svasta
<CrazyLemon> resetiraj modem!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<manca_> dela
<manca_> če imam še 2 kompa pa 3 telefone gor povezane
<manca_> pa druge strani delajo
<manca_> FB pa ne
<manca_> aja ... file manager sploh ne dela
<manca_> bom prenesla ubuntu 12.04 pa dala na ključek
<CrazyLemon> The price for a Sublime Text license key has increased by $11, from $59 to $70      .. a so oni prisebni? 70 fkcin dolarjev za text editor
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lucrative business
<dz0ny> čeprav hands down, za vse tri platforme lasten ui ni ravno lahko
<lynxlynxlynx> topla voda pač
<sasa84> Juhu ;-)
<sasa84> Lordi, sem pogledala prot tvoji ulci
<sasa84> O mihi
<CrazyLemon> bah..hulu blokira hola unblocker
<CrazyLemon> zakaj sm odstranu media hint :(
<CrazyLemon> ah..nisem :D
<sasa84> Ccc crazy
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pejt na vaje pa nehi tezit :>
<sasa84> Nimam vaj, cakam kolegico v bifeju :-P
<miha> o sasa84
<sasa84> Tko d ves! Zdj so pocitnce :-P
<sasa84> Mihko
<miha> sasa84: kako?
<sasa84> Bobo
<sasa84> Bo bo
<sasa84> Ti?
<sterna> zasto mene odbijas
<sasa84> Ooo sternica
<sasa84> Sorci, nism te vidla:$
<manca_> grem tu dol ... pridem na svojem kompu gor asap
<sterna> tokrat ti bom oprostila
<manca_> lp
<sterna> sam nej se ne ponovi.
<sasa84> Zdj pa sibam;-)
<dz0ny> pa so Å¡le
<zdobersek> testosterone piling up ...
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Sublime Text 3 Beta Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/OT7GCWGLNNg/sublime-text-3-beta-available-for.html
<manca_> sem se vrnila ... dz0ny in vsi ostali ... lynxlynxlynx ... pa kdorkoli je kaj pomagal ... hvala ... nismo rešili ... bom mu dala sys na novo gor ... xubuntu pa je
<sterna> kul
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zrihti da lahk gledamo hulu prek tvojega predvajalnika
<CrazyLemon> pa bbc 2 :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to že maš
<dz0ny> pa prec v ilegalo greš
<dz0ny> razen če mi odvetnika plačaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny they will never know who wrote it!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> mam en drug problem http://screencloud.net/v/sEia
<dz0ny> miha a moj ip igoniraš?
<dz0ny> itak da daš damm
<dz0ny> kaj se men danes dogaja z tem apt je pa tud bushizem
<CrazyLemon> ne ignorira tvoj ip..ampak UbuntuSiWarrior
<CrazyLemon> ti pa ga uporabljaš :>
<dz0ny> ja isti ip je
<CrazyLemon> i know :)
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti mel nek kabelnet? :)
<dz0ny> mam znc
<dz0ny> če bi mel znc na kebel net bi bil vsake 180 minut gor pa dol
<dz0ny> askubuntu gedit jumb to line number
<UbuntuSiWarrior> gsettings list-recursively | grep -i gedit
<UbuntuSiWarrior> gsettings list-recursively | grep -i gedit | grep -i margin
<UbuntuSiWarrior> org.gnome.gedit.preferences.editor di... askubuntu.com/questions/228075/how-do-i-adjust-the-margin-for-the-line-numbers-in-gedit
<dz0ny> askubuntu gedit jump to line number
<UbuntuSiWarrior> gsettings list-recursively | grep -i gedit
<UbuntuSiWarrior> gsettings list-recursively | grep -i gedit | grep -i margin
<UbuntuSiWarrior> org.gnome.gedit.preferences.editor di... askubuntu.com/questions/228075/how-do-i-adjust-the-margin-for-the-line-numbers-in-gedit
<CrazyLemon> miha kaj te matra?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny even
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ctrl + i  je jump to line  number :)
<dz0ny> nekako se mi je apt register pokvaril notri so bile sami EOS znaki, tko in the middle čist brez logike
<dz0ny> to pa tud ne vem kaj pomeni http://screencloud.net/v/gXqu
<dz0ny> pokvari spor, a ni to kul :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a maš 12.04 ?
<dz0ny> 12.10
<dz0ny> pa raring se včasih igram
<CrazyLemon> translations-search "Pokvari spor"
<CrazyLemon> Starting search...
<CrazyLemon> [https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/python-apt/+pots/python-apt]
<CrazyLemon> msgid: Breaks existing package '%(pkgname)s' conflict: %(targetpkg)s (%(comptype)s %(targetver)s)
<CrazyLemon> msgstr: Pokvari spor obstoječega paketa '%(pkgname)s': %(targetpkg)s (%(comptype)s %(targetver)s)
<CrazyLemon> niz iz leta 2010
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> sej Zlomi obstoječi paket '%(pkgname)s' dependency %(depname)s (%(deprelation)s %(depversion)s)
<dz0ny> je še boljše
<CrazyLemon> fixed
<dz0ny> Boljše bi bilo Ne omogoče nadgradnje
<dz0ny> ne omogoča nadgradnje, or smth
<CrazyLemon> Pokvari obstoječi paket '%(pkgname)s', ki je v sporu s paketom:
<CrazyLemon> sm dal
<CrazyLemon> on a side note
<CrazyLemon> v facebook se lahko prijavim samo če predhodno počistim nedavno zgodovino. Vendar ko poskušam iti v sporočila ali profil,strani ne naloži ali pa za to potrebuje izjemno veliko časa. Večinoma javlja da je stran prezasedena oz da je problem lahko požarni zid. S podobnimi stranmi,ki terjajo uporabo javascripta ni nobenih težav,v bistvu sploh z nobenimi drugimi stranmi. Do facebooka zlahka dostopam preko telefona...
<dz0ny> Paketa '%(pkgname)s' ni mogoče nadgraditi, ker ni kompatibilen z: %(targetpkg)s (%(comptype)s %(targetver)s)
<dz0ny> ga ne pokvari, pokvari pomeni da nič ne bo delalo kar ni res
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da bi ga nadgradil? kaj če bi ga na novo namestil? :)
<dz0ny> čak takoj pogledam
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pomeni breaks existing package? :)
<dz0ny> breaks existing package dependency
<CrazyLemon> da pokvari obstoječi paket
<dz0ny> to napiše zato ker tale beta nima v deb control repalces
<dz0ny> replaces
<dz0ny> niza
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e to se zgodi zelo redko
<dz0ny> mislim ta slučaj
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj je pa z on a side note
<dz0ny> te ne Å¡tekam to se teb dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/220462
<Seniorita> Question #220462 : Questions : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ne..pravkar ena objavila vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> zihr je ln18 kriv potem :)
<CrazyLemon> ln18?
<dz0ny> mah translate page framework
<dz0ny> ki ga uporablja fb
<dz0ny> 512MB je orng premalo rama
<dz0ny> za moje pojme
<CrazyLemon> meni se je tudi to zgodilo neki časa nazaj
<CrazyLemon> samo ne vem kaj je bil takrat vzrok
<CrazyLemon> oziroma se ne spomnem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1708-1: libvirt vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1708-1/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj si rekel da hulu ne dela na d3
<dz0ny> hola
<dz0ny> eh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni ni delal
<CrazyLemon> k sm hola dal na off pa dela :)
<dz0ny> mhm maš prav
<CrazyLemon> zato pa media hint dela better than ever ;)
<dz0ny> mgm
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> yet another girl, povprasuje glede problema na ubuntu-slv
<dz0ny> druga?
<dz0ny> zihr je facebook neki pokvaril :)
<zdobersek> and we profit :-)
<miha>  1. bring in the girls, 2. ???, 3. profit!
<miha> dz0ny: btw zdj menda Seniorita ne bo botkom težila
<dz0ny> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> howdoi suicide bomber
<UbuntuSiWarrior> function set_val(array &$arr, $path,$val)
<UbuntuSiWarrior> {
<UbuntuSiWarrior>    $loc = &$arr;
<UbuntuSiWarrior>    foreach(explode('.', $path) as $step)
<UbuntuSiWarrior>    {
<UbuntuSiWarrior>      $loc = &$loc[$step];
<UbuntuSiWarrior>    }
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   ... stackoverflow.com/questions/7851590/array-set-value-using-dot-notation
<lynxlynxlynx> howdoi suicide bomber !!
<miha> howdoi ecdh java
<UbuntuSiWarrior> ECDH is not an encryption algorithm; it cannot encrypt some data you choose. It is a key agreement protocol, which results in a "shared secr... stackoverflow.com/questions/7521223/how-do-i-cipher-plaintext-using-ecdh
<lynxlynxlynx> bo treba prvo prefix dat nazaj
<miha> !g google knows
<Seniorita> Good to Know – Google http://www.google.com/goodtoknow/
<miha> !g googleknows
<Seniorita> Google knows too much about you - CNN.com http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/09/opinion/ghitis-google-privacy/index.html
<miha> !g what google knows
<Seniorita> Here's how to find out what Google knows about you - thestar.com http://www.thestar.com/business/article/1121693--here-s-how-to-find-out-what-google-knows-about-you
<miha> !g google knows your search history
<Seniorita> Does Google know your age and gender based on your search ... http://www.sync-blog.com/sync/2012/03/thanks-a-lot-google-for-making-me-older-than-i-really-am.html
<miha> hm
<miha> !g these are not the droids we are looking for
<Seniorita> -These aren't the droids we're looking for....-- - YouTube2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9XFCtktkhY
<lynxlynxlynx> wtf
<lynxlynxlynx> glavna stran od ene joomle je nedosegljiva, vse ostale pa delajo
<lynxlynxlynx> internal server error, revert vseh htaccess sprememb pa tud ne pomaga :D
<miha> v apache logu lepo piše razlog
<miha> kaj si len
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [12.10] Težava pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39584/#p39584
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: cleat that cache
<lynxlynxlynx> ma nč pametnega ni noter
<lynxlynxlynx> ne v enem ne v drugem
<miha> ne vem, men je vedn pisal not.. npr typo3 ko ni maral suphp :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sam GET je noter in 500 kot rezultat
<miha> error log glej
<miha> ne access
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, itak
<lynxlynxlynx> lokalni je prazen, bom pogledal še višje
<lynxlynxlynx> heh, sami stari
<lynxlynxlynx> bogosity narašča :)
<miha> pod /var/log/apache ni nč?
<dz0ny> howdoi force apache out of my server
<UbuntuSiWarrior> <FilesMatch "\.(?i:pin)$">
<UbuntuSiWarrior>   Header set Content-Disposition attachment ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/398223/how-do-i-make-my-apache... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/398223/how-do-i-make-my-apache-2-server-force-a-browser-to-open-a-file-transfer-dialogu
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<dz0ny> howdoi+ make irc bot
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Like any software you need to harden it to only allow the user what you intend to allow him. In your specific question it really relies on what language you have programmed your bot in, what types of commands you allow it and how it sanitizes the input from the user.
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  ... http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/9932/any-books-sites-writeups-on-irc-bot-security
<miha> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> do sistemskega nimam dostopa, to spet samo popravljam za drugimi
<lynxlynxlynx> fri *khm*
<miha> ne vem, jst vedno sistemskega gledam
<miha> nism Å¡e lokalnih logov opazu :)
<dz0ny> miha če je prav narejen maš za vsako domeno log
<dz0ny> howdoi+ apache each domain log
<UbuntuSiWarrior> <VirtualHost *:80>
<UbuntuSiWarrior>         # Where 'ServerName' is the domain of this site.
<CrazyLemon> če je prav narejen ne uporabljaš joomle :p
<dz0ny> dobr bi blo da bi bili kakšni linki pri teh šhort odgovorih
<miha> howdoi get a clue
<UbuntuSiWarrior> /** @OneToOne(cascade={"persist"}, targetEntity="Privilege") */
<UbuntuSiWarrior> protected $privilege;
<miha> makes sense
<dz0ny> moraš howdoi+ za kakšna meta vprašanja :)
<dz0ny> howdoi+ how to get ideas !!
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/2988/how-do-you-come-up-with-ideas-for-new-games
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/18265/where-do-you-get-programming-ideas-from
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/11483/how-do-i-turn-a-game-idea-into-a-game
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/33560/do-you-keep-your-ideas-secret-and-why
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/133664/ideas-to-get-you-programming-mojo-back
<UbuntuSiWarrior>  http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/30483/how-do-i-approach-large-companies-if-i-have-a-killer-mobile-game-idea
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi omejili na 3 linke? :)
<miha> howdoi+ get a girl
<miha> dz0ny: ne dela
<CrazyLemon> howdoi+ get porn in space
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Separate your keywords with a comma. Spaces are fine.
<CrazyLemon> :/
<miha> howdoi+ get,a,girl
<miha> !g p0rn
<Seniorita> re: P0RN PROM!!! - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpFa4RMmLX4
<dz0ny> če ni ni :)
<miha> !g how do i get a girl
<Seniorita> How to Get a Girl to Like You: 16 steps (with pictures) - wikiHow http://www.wikihow.com/Get-a-Girl-to-Like-You
<miha> dz0ny: moja botka dela.. je tko težk?!
<zdobersek> lmao @ 'with pictures'
<dz0ny> miha: http://gis.stackexchange.com/search?q=get+porn+in+space
<dz0ny> pač ni tega
<miha> dz0ny: hecam se no :)
<miha> !g google knows everything and i mean everything
<Seniorita> Daniel Soar reviews 'The Googlisation of Everything (and Why We ... http://www.lrb.co.uk/v33/n19/daniel-soar/it-knows
<dz0ny> lahko se greva pa podajajne :)
<dz0ny> če ne najde pol javi !g
<Seniorita> Napredno iskanje /advanced_search?hl=sl&amp;authuser=0
<miha> bug :p
<miha> dz0ny: ja lahk narediš
<dz0ny> hah ^!g
<Seniorita> Napredno iskanje /advanced_search?hl=sl&amp;authuser=0
<miha> nehi mi hekat
<miha> ja nared to, izklopu sm sam opis url, vse drugo dela
<miha> lahk tud vse vrneš kot !t auto sl your search results
<Seniorita> rezultati iskanja
<miha> :D
<miha> dz0ny: to pr0bi :)
<miha> tu je slo kanal pa govorimo slovensko
<dz0ny> !g \0 302 redirect to google translate
<Seniorita> Neal Poole https://nealpoole.com/
<dz0ny> !g  (/d+) redirect to google translate (\/d+)
<Seniorita> 20_uri_tests.cf - SVN - The Apache Software Foundation! http://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/spamassassin/rules/branches/3.1/20_uri_tests.cf
<miha> !t auto en <FilesMatch "\.(?i:pin)$">
<miha> !t auto en Header set Content-Disposition attachment ...              http://stackoverflow.com/questions/398223/how-do-i-make-my-apache...  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/398223/how-do-i-make-my-apache-2-server-force-a-browser-to-open-a-file-transfer-dialogu
<Seniorita> \u003cfilesmatch '\\ .(?i:pin)$'\u003e
<Seniorita> header set content-disposition attachment ... http://stackoverflow .com/questions/398223/how-do-i-make-my-apache ... http://stackoverflow .com/questions/398223/how-do-i-make-my-apache-2-server-force-a-browser-to-open-a-file-transfer-dialogu
<Seniorita> apache2 - How do I make my Apache 2 server force a browser to open a file transfer dialogue? - Stack Overflow
<miha> !t auto sl Header set Content-Disposition attachment ...              http://stackoverflow.com/questions/398223/how-do-i-make-my-apache...  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/398223/how-do-i-make-my-apache-2-server-force-a-browser-to-open-a-file-transfer-dialogu
<Seniorita> glava množica vsebinsko razporeditev pritrditev ...
<Seniorita> apache2 - How do I make my Apache 2 server force a browser to open a file transfer dialogue? - Stack Overflow
<miha> 18:56 <+Seniorita> glava množica vsebinsko razporeditev pritrditev ...
<miha> dz0ny: a ni zabavno tole, da seniorita komentira?
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne :>
<miha> CrazyLemon: dj to v topic no
<miha> bod faca
<dz0ny> to je bolj kul http://screencloud.net/v/8vj3
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57566449-94/doj-to-fcc-defer-softbank-sprint-deal-on-national-security-grounds/
<Seniorita> DOJ to FCC: Defer Softbank-Sprint deal on 'national security' grounds | Mobile - CNET News
<miha> http://bigthink.com/ideafeed/in-india-a-call-to-app-designers-help-protect-our-women
<Seniorita> In India, A Call To App Designers: Help Protect Our Women | IdeaFeed | Big Think
<miha> panic button app :D
<zdobersek> kokr rape whistle :>
<miha> :D
<miha> mhm
<miha> http://www.voanews.com/content/reuters-afghan-female-artist-beats-the-odds/1593116.html wov
<Seniorita> Afghan Female Artist Beats the Odds
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dz0ny tf2?
<dz0ny> naah delam
<zdobersek> naah delam
<CrazyLemon> party poopers
<zdobersek> freizeiter
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: XBMC 12.0 `Frodo` Stable Released. Use It On Ubuntu, Raspberry Pi, Android And More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/b_w8J6sIXTQ/xbmc-120-frodo-stable-released-use-it.html
<zdobersek> ma daj ...
<CrazyLemon> lame..ni h.265 podpore
<CrazyLemon> L!
<zdobersek> komentar das v header, pa gre stvar se kompajlat jovo na novo
<lynxlynxlynx> mtime se spremeni
<lynxlynxlynx> bs bi rabil svoj parser, če bi se hotu izognit takim stvarem
<Aseq> al pa mi moral zdobersek 'man touch' napisat pred 'make'
<dejko72> oj živjo vsem
<dejko72> kako zaženem c++ program v ubuntuju?
<flyingfree> ga imaš skompajlanega?
<zdobersek> meh.
<dejko72> hmm  kaj to pomen?
<Aseq> kaj pa imaš? kodo?
<miha> dejko72: za začetek v terminalu      sudo apt-get build-essential
<miha> :)
<miha> dejko72: za začetek v terminalu      sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dejko72> to sm že
<dejko72> :)
<miha> dejko72: ./configure   ?? :)
<dejko72> ne
<dejko72> a to v terminal napišem?
<miha> dejko72: običajno je kak README not
<miha> a je?
<miha> poglej
<dejko72> ni, ker je čist brezvezen program ampak un k razlaga razlaga to za winse
<dejko72> in tam je mal drgač
<miha> če je sam en cpp, probi g++ nekaj.cpp -o nekaj
<dejko72> #include <iostream.h> // Program pozdravljen C++ int main() { cout « "Pozdravljen C++!\n"; return 0; }
<miha> če ne poglej, če je kak Makefile, pa daj make
<miha> aha, torej če je sam en cpp, probi g++ nekaj.cpp -o nekaj
<miha> pa maš ./nekaj za pognat
<CrazyLemon> napaka je v programu
<miha> <<
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> ni "Pozdravljen C++" ampak "Pozdravljen svet"
<CrazyLemon> D0H!
<miha> << je napačn znak
<CrazyLemon> mislim amaterji :(
<miha> pa #include <iostream> mora bit?!
<dejko72> aha  g++ nekaj -razumem -o nekaj pa ne vem kaj naj napišem not?
<miha> kak se imenuje datoteka?
<miha> kako bi rad, da se imenuje program, ki bi ga pol pognal?
<dejko72> program01.cpp
<dejko72> sm ga že tko shranu
<miha> g++ program01.cpp -o program01 ; ./program01
<miha> g++ program01.cpp -o program01 && ./program01
<miha> sam mislim, da ga boš moral popravit mal
<CrazyLemon> chmod +x program01
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: a ni že +x ?
<miha> od g++
<CrazyLemon> miha a je?
<miha> CrazyLemon: mislim da je
<miha> CrazyLemon: probi
<dejko72> g++: error: program01.cpp: No such file or directory g++: fatal error: no input files compilation terminated. bash: ./program01: No such file or directory
<miha> dejko72: kam si ga shranil?
<miha> moraš bit v tisti mapi ali pa napisat polno pot do datoteke
<dejko72> ahaaa
<dz0ny> dejko72: for real kakšne so ambicije z c++, nebi rajši prej kakšen python se šel?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha> dz0ny: c'mon, tole je čisto običajna prva ura Programiranja 1 na faksu :)
<CrazyLemon> verjetno se uci c++ ker nima izbire:>
<dejko72> a dej nooo :)
<dz0ny> ni čudno da vse glava boli po prvi uri
<miha> dejko72: ne se pustit dz0ny-u
<dz0ny> sry, sem v vroča debata mood
<CrazyLemon> miha res je +x :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: pridn
<dz0ny> v bistvu se kregam
<dz0ny> ffs, eni oblikovalci res nimajo pojma kaj delajo
<CrazyLemon> a gledaš fashion week!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> pa kr vsak bi rad bil
<dz0ny> i wish
<dejko72> program01.cpp:1:22: fatal error: iostream.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated.
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 <iostream>
<miha> dejko72: napiš <iostream>
<CrazyLemon> -.h
<dejko72> hehe zmer krajši errorji  :D
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 to je ponavadi slab znak ;)
<miha> dejko72: pa maš neko puščico namest <<
<miha> dejko72: pa verjetn manjka    using namespace std;
<miha> za include
 * miha se približno spominja c++
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 no.. a to delaš za faks al se učiš C++ kr tko?
<dejko72> zarad arduinota
<dejko72> da mi bo mal bol jasn
<miha> dejko72: pravilno
<miha> dejko72: maš kako primerno knjigo? npr http://books.google.si/books/about/Uvod_v_programiranje_in_programski_jezik.html?id=e-DCAAAACAAJ
<Seniorita> Uvod v programiranje in programski jezik C++ - Viljem Žumer, Janez Brest - Google Knjige
<dejko72> mam pdf u slovenščini
<dejko72> avtor žal ni znan
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 a si tisti primer prepisal iz pdfja? :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja tist primer je za visual c++ .. verjetn 6 :)
<dejko72> spznajmo c++
<miha> dejko72: ti je že ratal?
<dejko72> skopiral sm ga
<dejko72> in je Å¡el kr sam v barve
<dejko72> ne ni mi Å¡e ratal
<dz0ny> dejko arduino ma full dobr vodič na njihovi strani
<dz0ny> zakaj ne greš po tistem?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mitko: Program za prenašanje datotek uGet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39585/#p39585
<dz0ny> arduino se tud malce razlikuje od tistega kar v c++ za rač počneš
<dejko72> ja vem :)  sam processing je temu bližje a ni?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Watch LOVEFiLM, Redbox Instant or Netflix on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/p_OTa7O3yuo/how-to-watch-lovefilm-redbox-instant-or-netflix-on-ubuntu
<pitko> daaaaan :D
<dejko72> in zdej če ne znam enga k.......a hello world zagnat  lahk kar neham  hehe
<miha> dejko72: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1586816/ tole probi
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<zdobersek> porkadus, a boste deval presledke med operatorje
<miha> zdobersek: :(
<miha> zdobersek: boš ti naredu paste?
<pitko> haha :) kaj se c++ učite :D
<miha> dejko72: računanje je verjetno isto
<miha> pa nastavljanje bitov pa to
<zdobersek> pressing spacebar never hurt no one ...
<zdobersek> (do pred kratkim) 38 ljudi na kanalu, od tega 4 boti
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mitko: Re: Program za prenašanje datotek uGet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39586/#p39586
<dejko72> dejko72@dejko72:~$ #include <iostream>  dejko72@dejko72:~$ using namespace std; using: ukaz ni bil najden dejko72@dejko72:~$  dejko72@dejko72:~$ int main() { bash: skladenjska napaka blizu nepričakovanega žetona `(' dejko72@dejko72:~$ cout << "Pozdravljen C++! Kako vam je ime?"<<endl; > char ime[200]; > cin>>ime; > cout<<"Pozdravljeni, "<<ime<<endl; >  > return 0; > }
<pitko> aja
<pitko> svaka ti čast da si si zbral c++ :)
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<lynxlynxlynx> to morš v datoteko dat
<pitko> kva pravte se splača kupet novga nexusa unga od lg pa nasnet gor ubuntu os al počakat da pride kot samostojna verzija
<sterna> splaca se kupt nexusa 4 pa met gor android.
<lynxlynxlynx> .
<sterna> mislm ce rabs smartphone k dela
<dz0ny> dejko72: processing je java
<sterna> ce rabs igraco je tut z ubuntu cist ok
<dz0ny> arduino okolje je pa bolj funkcijsko naravnano
<dz0ny> to pomeni če pišeš na serial ne bo šel system << "o tu si"
<dz0ny> ampak serial.println("o tu si")
<dz0ny> kudos for c++ anyway
<dejko72> hvala :)
<dejko72> sm brezposln pa mam cajta na pretek
<sterna> dejte mu rajs povedat da je c++ obsolete
<zdobersek> dz0ny: OTOH, ziher lahk delas z arduinom prek pythona :>
<dz0ny> maj z vsem mogočim
<dz0ny> še z js lahko delaš
<sterna> z vsem kar zna serial
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobersek> sterna: obsolete s strani cesa?
<dz0ny> tinypython pa lua sta pa tud native za atmele
<sterna> development modela
<zdobersek> aha, sem pricakoval c
<sterna> ne, c ma svoje mesto na teh mikro zadevah
<sterna> c++ je pa, razen ce mu zbases zraven en kup orodij, krepko zastarel
<sterna> java je malo manj, c# pa se malo manj
<pitko> java je najajčja
<pitko> stran od c$
<pitko> c#
<pitko> :D
<sterna> cemu?
<dz0ny> pitko: sam res c# je veliko bolj prijazen, pa Å¡e po nekaterih testih bi bolje tekel na androidu ...
<pitko> -..-
<pitko> c# je zaprt
<pitko> jaz sem programeral
<pitko> oba
<pitko> java pa okolje javafx
<pitko> dela povsod
<pitko> na ubuntuju windowsih macu
<dz0ny> tud jaz sicer full let nazaj 2007 če se prav spomim
<sterna> kako je zaprt?
<miha> hm
<sterna> c# je cist odprta specifikacija
<miha> nek .scr fajl mi ena ponuja na facebooku
<miha> mediafire
<dz0ny> zaprt je samo prevajalnik
<sterna> mas tut odprtokodno implementacijo
<sterna> miha: sounds legit, zihr je ksn ful lep screensaver.
<dz0ny> za win
<sterna> ja sej .scr je exe
<sterna> mogoce u wine dela :)
<pitko> ja sej prevajalnik pa problem je
<miha> sterna: hhhahaaaahhhhhaaahhhaaahhhhhaahhahahaaaaahhhhhhhhahaah
<sterna> i'd totally run it if she were hot.
<miha> to v sporočilo :)
<miha> a lahk probam v wine? :)
<sterna> ja js ne bi kot svoj user no
<sterna> heeh
<dz0ny> pitko za linux maš kot alternativo vala, ki je čist odprta
<dz0ny> sam mal buggy :)
<pitko> ja
<dz0ny> pa neke opensharp zadeve
<sterna> kaj je pa javafx?
<pitko> ne sej sem pristaš c++ pa formacije c ja no c objektni c
<dz0ny> sterna: una zadeva ko je Å¡e ui zraven za vse, pa nek svoj app store verjetn :)
<sterna> aja dunno
<pitko> javafx je namesto swinga
<sterna> aha
<pitko> dela lepo oblikuješ ko css
<sterna> js uporabljam pyqt pa qt designer
<pitko> dela tut na netu sam je počas
<dz0ny> go native then :) webkit and your glue
<pitko> aha
<sterna> ampak zlo mal programiram uije
<pitko> :)
<pitko> pa opengl
<dz0ny> gtk3 je polom
<sterna> to pa sploh cist premal
<dz0ny> se kr ne znam spremenit barve elementu
<zdobersek> meh, forget vala, mas mono
<dz0ny> zdobersek: mhm sam uno potehne zraven kup stvari
<dz0ny> go rocks :)
<miha> zadeva dela v wine
<miha> miha     10522  0.0  0.0 2647512 2768 ?        Sl   20:54   0:00 C:\windows\system32\services.exe
<miha> miha     10535  0.0  0.0 2646176 2404 ?        Sl   20:54   0:00 C:\windows\system32\plugplay.exe
<miha> miha     10543  0.0  0.1 2657244 7236 ?        Ss   20:54   0:00 C:\windows\system32\explorer.exe /desktop
<miha> miha     10584  0.4  0.2 2663324 8796 ?        Sl   20:54   0:02 C:\users\miha\6438640620394286720310355\winsvc.exe
<miha> miha     10602  0.5  0.1 2657688 7064 ?        S    20:54   0:02 C:\users\miha\Temp\\9174426115.exe
<zdobersek> javascript anybody?!
<zdobersek> php?!?!
<pitko> ja
<pitko> kaj pa?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sm računalničar
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> ruby?
<pitko> ne :)
<pitko> neznam
<pitko> letos bom naredu za maturo igrco
<sterna> C:\users\miha\Temp\\9174426115.exe
<sterna> sounds very weird
<dz0ny> zdobersek: to vsi poznamo, se ne moreš hvalit :)
<dz0ny> hah ruby
<dz0ny> ena punca je z ruby for girls odšla z migreno :)
<sterna> C:\users\miha\6438640620394286720310355\winsvc.exe is obviously a kind of virus
<pitko> čakam da pride unity3d za ubuntu
<dz0ny> pitko: maš torque
<pitko> pa mogoče port nardim za ubuntu
<miha> sterna: ja
<miha> naj težim si-cert?
<dz0ny> pitko: ravno danes so ga foss
<miha> to ma neka slovenka gor
<dz0ny> pitko: http://www.garagegames.com/products/torque-3d
<dz0ny> miha: dej poglej kam se povezuje
<dz0ny> na ker irc kanal
<dz0ny> itak da je botnet
<sterna> miha: ce se ti da ukvarjat s tem
<pitko> tega pa ne poznam
<pitko> http://unity3d.com/
<Seniorita> Unity - Game Engine
<pitko> to jaz uprabljam
<pitko> podprera vaš zalti c#
<pitko> javascript
<pitko> fajn zadeva
<dz0ny> php
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e par stvari
<dz0ny> :)
<pitko> nism vedu da je tale irc tok aktiven
<pitko> :D
<sterna> cudak.
<zdobersek> aktiven ... v napacnih temah.
<sterna> mas prov
<sterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6409691_700b.jpg
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kake teme bi pa mogle bit?
<sterna> ja take.
<pitko> sej je neki uporabnikov ubuntuja ne
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> js nobenga ne poznam
<pitko> in aktivni smo kaj :)
<pitko> uh
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> how appropriate http://iamexec.com/blog/your-credentials-are-worthless-here
<sterna> to je zame fino k nimam nobene sole sploh
<dz0ny> to je support kanal, itak vsi vse vejo tle. Razen včasih ko se kakšna punca rabi pomoč, takrat smo vsi aktivni
<dz0ny> sterna: :)
<dz0ny> sterna: je polno primerov ko nimajo faksa pa so bolj uspešni ko tisti z faksom
<sterna> ja sam js nism neki zlo ponosn na to da nimam faksa
<sterna> ubistvu bi rad su na faks
<sterna> sam morm najprej zasluzt za froce pa penzijo
<pitko> kake Å¡ole
<pitko> eni Å¡e hodmo v Å¡olo
<pitko> :D
<sterna> ko bom velik bom meteorolog
<dz0ny> sterna: slo penzijo :) lol
<sterna> bom meu svoj cluster.
<sterna> a?
<sterna> kaj je lol
<pitko> nism še tok daleč
<johnnyyy> dzOny: velik je uspešnih, ki so študij obesli na klin
<sterna> met morm 500k viska, da mi nau treba vec v sluzbo hodt
<pitko> gleden na to da sem letos dopolnu polnoletnost ne :)
<sterna> pa bom loh u miru studiru
<dz0ny> aja zasebno penzijo, sem mislu uno javno
<sterna> am
<sterna> tisto javno penzijo placujes da majo tvoji starsi pa stari starsi penzijo
<sterna> ne zate.
<dz0ny> sterna: vem, čez 43 pa pričakujem da bo kdo zame plačeval
<sterna> ja sej to je point bismarckove penzije
<dz0ny> samo nisem prepričan da bo
<sterna> najbrz ne bo
<sterna> bomo vidl
<sterna> who cares, sej si programer
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> bl je verjetn da bomo mi placval zase, za vse ostale v penziji cez 40 let
<sterna> pa se za mularijo
<sterna> ker si bomo loh prvoscl to
<dz0ny> sterna: mhm
<dz0ny> btw v zemanti kaj zaposlujete, al mate stalno ekipo
<sterna> oboje :)
<sterna> mislm tko je no
<sterna> zaposlujemo trenutno ne, sam ce znas kej ful pokazat
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdj kmalu bo pokazal rtvslo predvajalnik!
<dz0ny> jaz se z ny neki spogledujem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tisto je shit
<zdobersek> and for my next magic trick, I will wipe out your system ...
<miha> dz0ny: ne da se mi grat, upam, da sm vse uspel pobit, pošiljam certu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj ga razvijaš če je shit??!?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zato da potem lahko rečem da je shit
<dz0ny> lol, ne pač na živce mi je šlo da če sem hotel kaj pogledat sem se matral z tsitim dlash plugin crashed
<dz0ny> flash*
<sterna> sibam domov
<sterna> srecno
<sterna> dz0ny: v ny mamo sales team, techa je bl mal
<sterna> kaj bi pa delu?
<sterna> drugac je django shop cela zemanta tko da ce obvladas django je velik lazje
<dz0ny> nope, ruby firma music streaming firma
<sterna> po drugi strani pa lih breakamo even in dokler ne ratajo zelene cifre pomoje namo zaposlil nobenga
<sterna> par mescov zdej
<sterna> ruby as in ror?
<sterna> al splosno
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ror, js
<sterna> no sej toj podobna paradigma uresnici
<sterna> nc no sibam domov
<sterna> psa morm se pelat
<sterna> srecno
<dz0ny> enako
<dz0ny> http://polls.io/ezmug
<dz0ny> ^^ Imaš nameščen RTVSlo predvajanik
<dz0ny> quick vprašalnik
<dz0ny> če se da komu
<lynxlynxlynx> čžš
<dz0ny> http://www.marco.org/2013/01/29/not-really-64gb  < 64 GB Surface Pro will only have 23 GB free
<zdobersek> 128GB pa 83
<zdobersek> semizdi .. ?
<dz0ny> Å¡e kr mi ni jasno kaj tolk zaseda
<dz0ny> sej je vse prazno
<dz0ny> al solid color tolk zasede
<dz0ny> pa majo vse bmp
<dz0ny> je pa res da ma vsak app svoj sandbox
<dz0ny> sam Å¡e kr naj bi mel skupen api
<dz0ny> it's microsoft
<miha> zihr je zihr, rebootal ;)
<dz0ny> maš kje shranjen tist kar se je v tmp shranil
<miha> mam
<dz0ny> me zanima če so slo al kdo drug
<dz0ny> sheras
<dz0ny> aja pa za android appe proguard predlagam
<dz0ny> nimaš nič zaščiteno to
<miha> dz0ny: da?
<dz0ny> pa nek http client je v uni sms enc zadevi
<dz0ny> malo sem pošpegal :)
<dz0ny> a to maš plan prek http se it kaj?
<miha> dz0ny: ja v bistvu je skor cela koda Å¡e za tor messaging narejena, sam nimam serverja
<miha> pa je skrit trenutn :)
<miha> tuhtam pa zdj, da bi neki z !g GCM
<Seniorita> Google Cloud Messaging for Android | Android Developers http://developer.android.com/google/gcm/index.html
<dz0ny> to so uporabno samo za evente
<miha> ja no
<miha> ja
<miha> do 100 mesidžev po 4k je lahk
<miha> načeloma
 * CrazyLemon rešu vprašalnik
<CrazyLemon> imam rtvslo predvajalnik!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ja na spletni strani , hehe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<CrazyLemon> v launcherju
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> na*
<dz0ny> a to uno ko si zadnjič poslal al moje
<CrazyLemon> octo :)
<dz0ny> ker res rabim ene dva da mi povesta al snema al ne
<dz0ny> men en da dela drug ne
<CrazyLemon> jah.. prašaš pa bomo stestiral
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si dal rtvslo ime paketa in ne rtvslo-predvajalnik? :)
<zdobersek> lawsuit incoming ..
<zdobersek> oz. C&D letter
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny snema
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bom dal r7vsl0
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a pa če predvajaš tisto posneto
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny predvaja posneto
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> mja pol je moj vlc broken
<CrazyLemon> js predvajam v mplayerju :)
<dz0ny> meni nikjer ne odpre posneto
<dz0ny> mam pa vlc daily
<dz0ny> so it makes sense
<miha> piracy kills!
<zdobersek> piracy funds terrorism
<sterna> piracy reduces global warming
<CrazyLemon> jutri pa RIM!
<CrazyLemon> phone..not a job
<dz0ny> haha https://soundcloud.com/maru-akerec/programiranje-za-punce
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: 12.04, sistemske nastavitve, zasloni, zrcaljenje na TV  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39587/#p39587
<CrazyLemon> It looks like you have a Flash blocker browser setting or extension. Please enable Flash to hear sound.
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> najbolj priljubljeni programski jeziki "html" ??
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Sistemske nastavitve, zasloni, zrcaljenje na TV  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39588/#p39588
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1709-1: OpenStack Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1709-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1710-1: OpenStack Glance vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1710-1/
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-30
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: html?
<dz0ny> dobro radio se ve da je minimalni nivo znanja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Program za prenašanje datotek uGet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39589/#p39589
<flyingfree> ve kdo zakaj mi napiše pri ftp povezavi (preko terminala), ko hočem nekaj prenesti "425 Unavailable to build data connection: No route to host"
<flyingfree> na drugem računalniku oz. na drugem omrežju pa deluje vse normalno
<miha> jutro
<flyingfree> jutro miha
<yang2> flyingfree: si probal traceroutati do oddaljenega streznika ? Error pomeni, da ni povezave
<flyingfree> lahko sem se povezal do ftp serverja
<flyingfree> pa vpisal sem se
<yang2> se pravi samo pri povezavi zablokira
<yang2> oz pri prenosu
<flyingfree> na drugem računalniku je delalo vse super, samo je tisti računalnik povezan na drugo omrežje
<flyingfree> mislim, da je omrežje krivo
<yang2> ali ti deluje recimo komanda "ls" preko ftp-ja, ti zlista direktorije
<yang2> verjetno ti manjka default routa ne temu racunalniku
<yang2> probaj pastebinat /sbin/route -n
<yang2> lahk pa da si kej NAT-an na svoji strani a ves
<yang2> pa ti blokira zarad tega
<flyingfree> to tudi ne gre
<flyingfree> hm, ne vem
<flyingfree> preko filezille vse deluje dobro
<yang2> hmmm
<flyingfree> čudno
<flyingfree> zgleda, da samo na tem omrežju ne gre
<flyingfree> preko terminala
<miha> flyingfree: port? protokol? user/pass? :)
<miha> flyingfree: kak maš to filezilla nastavljeno?
<miha> flyingfree: isto delaš prek terminala?
<yang2> http://csce.uark.edu/~kal/info/private/Networking%20Bookshelf/ssh/ch11_02.htm
<Seniorita> FTP Forwarding (SSH, The Secure Shell: The Definitive Guide)
<yang2> You might try to solve this problem using passive mode, since then the server wouldn't originate any connections. But if you try:
<flyingfree> pri filezilli sem samo vpisal ip adresso in username pa pass pje Å¡lo povezat
<flyingfree> preko terminala pa
<yang2> ftp> passive Passive mode on.
<flyingfree> ftp xxx.xx.xxx.xxx
<flyingfree> pa potem me vpraša
<flyingfree> za username in pass
<flyingfree> pa se logiram noter
<yang2> ali dobis error 425 ce vpises "ls" ?
<flyingfree> tudi če "ls" vpišem ne gre
<flyingfree> dobim enak error
<yang2> ok
<yang2> probaj se logirati
<yang2> pa potem vpisi "passive" pa probaj ls se enkrat
<flyingfree> jap, sem
<flyingfree> isto dobim
<yang2> ali se logiras od doma preko NAT-a ali preko javnega IPja ?
<yang2> ce ti ne uspeva lahko probas uporabljati namesto ftp program scp  "scp user@hostname:/home/user/direktorij/* ."
<miha> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/01/30/022224/50-million-potentially-vulnerable-to-upnp-flaws
<Seniorita> 50 Million Potentially Vulnerable To UPnP Flaws - Slashdot
<yang2> pa tudi scp je enkripted metoda, ftp pa ni
<flyingfree> kaj pomeni preko NAT-a?
<yang2> NAT je recimo ce imas 192.168.1.x naslov
<yang2> skoraj sigurno je problem v temu
<flyingfree> aha. preko javnega ip-ja se vpišem
<yang2> zanimivo, da ti deluje preko filezille pravis
<flyingfree> mhm
<flyingfree> čudno je malo
<flyingfree> saj ok. bom poskusil pogruntat sam ali nekaj :P
<flyingfree> hvala za tvoj čas, yang2
<yang2> https://www.dougv.com/2009/02/10/ftp-error-425-cant-open-data-connection-time-to-reset-your-router-and-modem/
<zdobersek> http://tweetping.net/
<Seniorita> Tweet ping
<Seniorita> FTP Error 425 "Can't open data connection": Time To Reset Your Router And Modem dougv.com « Doug Vanderweide
<yang2> a remote FTP je IIS server ?
<yang2> ftpd
<flyingfree> ne.. linux server
<flyingfree> mislim da je proftpd (pozabil sem kaj sem že inštaliral, ker je to že en čas nazaj)
<yang2> morda probaj iti se skozi proftpd config file
<yang2> vcasih je potrebno kaj spremeniti
<flyingfree> ok, bom poskusil
<flyingfree> grem nazaj na delo
<flyingfree> hvala za vse
<miha> jutro Matthai :D
<dz0ny> askubuntu 425
<flyingfree> ja vidim, da je problem s firewallom
<miha>  http://globalvoicesonline.org/2013/01/30/indonesian-hackers-strike-again/
<Seniorita> Indonesian Hackers Strike Again · Global Voices
<CrazyLemon> če bi rad kdo mel S3
<CrazyLemon> po znižani ceni
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kolektiva.si/ljubljana/50-popust-na-telefon-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-32-gb-brez-vezave.html
<Seniorita> 50% popust na telefon Samsung Galaxy S III 32 GB brez vezave!
<CrazyLemon> aja..razprodano
<CrazyLemon> nevermind :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: [12.04] Sistemske nastavitve, zasloni, zrcaljenje na TV  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39590/#p39590
<miha> CrazyLemon: itak razprodano :D
<CrazyLemon> miha če dam http://xbmc.org/natethomas/2013/01/29/xbmc-12-0-frodo/ na tablico
<Seniorita> XBMC 12.0 – Frodo | XBMC
<CrazyLemon> in jo prek hdmija priključim na tv
<CrazyLemon> a bo to full blown xbmc experience?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma drugače.. a bom lahk z daljincem kontroliral xbmc ali bom mogu tablico uporabljat
<yang2> skoda, to je bla pa kr dobra akcija za S3 :(
<CrazyLemon> yang2 jp :)
<CrazyLemon> yang2 ubistvu sta bili kr 2 akciji
<CrazyLemon> 10 in naknadno Å¡e nova z 8imi S3ji
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa imaš orto akcijo
<miha> CrazyLemon: nimam pojma. domač archos zdj podpira upravljanje prek daljinca s svojim media playerm.. tko da šanse so
<miha> ampak konkretno pa ne vem ane
<miha> pa ta od proizvajalca media player zna nastavit pravo resolucijo za tv
<miha> od drugih media player pusti od tablice resolucijo, kar ni kul na 16:9 tv
<miha> probi pa povej :)
<CrazyLemon> miha prašanje je če sploh podpira moj proc xbmc
<dz0ny> crazylemon android podpira samo bluetooth remote
<CrazyLemon> ker tale podpira armv7
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in Å¡e! android remote :D
<CrazyLemon> https://code.google.com/p/android-xbmcremote/
<Seniorita> android-xbmcremote - Official XBMC Remote for Android - Google Project Hosting
<CrazyLemon> tale zgleda kr kul
<dz0ny> un ne dela frodo
<CrazyLemon> aja..sej je official
<dz0ny> moraš z githuba buildat
<dz0ny> ja citaj naprej
<dz0ny> spremenil so http api
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..zakaj moram zbuildat in zakaj tist ne dela
<dz0ny> ker http api na frodo ni enak kot na staremu
<dz0ny> zato ti ne dela tis build na google code
<dz0ny> almpa play store
<miha> http://rt.com/news/it-specialists-district-moscow-047/
<Seniorita> IT ghetto? Russian minister proposes special luxury city district for IT workers — RT
<dz0ny> geek gheto
<miha> don't worry, it's only for your own..safety.
<miha> :D
<yang2> android xbmc remote iz marketa je buggy, ce pa malo pogooglas je pa na forumu link do trunk verzije, ki deluje (preizkuseno)
<yang2> lahko instaliras tudi xbmc remote, pa pol poggoglas za un error pa bos prsu do linka
<miha> http://www.fpif.org/blog/serbias_strategic_ambiguity_and_the_eu
<Seniorita> Serbia's Strategic Ambiguity and the EU | Focal Points, the Blog of FPIF
<CrazyLemon> miha dela :)
<CrazyLemon> zgleda da res imam armv7 :D
<CrazyLemon> pa mali 400 gpu
<yang2> kera napravca ?
<CrazyLemon> yang2 goclever :)
<CrazyLemon> pa fajn prek SMB najde vse videe :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: :)
<yang2> http://goclever.com/si/si
<Seniorita> GOCLEVER - Slovenia - Main page
<yang2> ja kaj od tega imas ?
<yang2> majo vse zivo
<CrazyLemon> yang2 tablico ki je ni več na strani :)
<dz0ny> crazylemon, kako hackable pa je zadeva?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny very not hackable :)
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=147741
<CrazyLemon> tale remote
<Seniorita> Download Frodo compatible test version here
<CrazyLemon> 1.0.8 dela
<CrazyLemon> prvič mi je sicer crashal
<CrazyLemon> ampak sedaj dela bp
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/poslovni-dnevnik/poslovni/novice/amazon-ob-vecjih-prihodkih-s-krepko-nizjim-cistim-dobickom
<Seniorita> Amazon ob večjih prihodkih s krepko nižjim čistim dobičkom | Poslovni dnevnik
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je kak addon za siol tv prek xbmcja? :D
<dz0ny> samo native iptv
<dz0ny> lahko se gres pa siol twin zadevo
<dz0ny> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Booting-Linux-using-UEFI-can-brick-Samsung-laptops-1793958.html
<dz0ny> podoben problem je mel na sziga555
<dz0ny> sicer ni bil brick
<dz0ny> samo hard reset rabi ce zeli bootat win ko gre iz linux :)
<urban__> lol
<dz0ny> lol ja
<flyingfree> omg
<flyingfree> zakaj se to dogaja?
<miha> a to je sam samsungova specialnost? :)
<miha> n00bi
 * miha sicer še ni slišal za samsung laptop. telefoni jim grejo boljš.
<aaljosa> hello
<aaljosa> je kdo tu ki lahko pomaga pri nakupu graficne kartice?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> živjo sterna ...tebe prvo pozdravm!
<sasa84> miha, pa sej so samsung laptopi
<sasa84> v glavnem... živjo mihi ;)
<miha> sasa84: ne vem. lenovo, there's no other :D
<miha> živjo saška.. si kej v teh koncih?
<sasa84> idrijsko?
<miha> mhm
<sasa84> jst pol ne vem kaj bi nabavla, k bo 1x moj hp crknu....
<sasa84> sam sm kr zadovolna s tem probookom
<sasa84> asus se mi tud ne zdijo slabi...
<sasa84> miha, nč...nč ne zahajam ke
<miha> kak to. Å¡e jst.. zahajam :D
<zdobersek> the fuck.
<zdobersek> 6-letni brat sili, da se mu kupi CD od Justina Bieberja
<miha> hm
<miha> http://www.zurnal24.si/neznanci-so-posneli-mojo-pin-kodo-clanek-181134
<Seniorita> "Neznanci so posneli mojo PIN-kodo!" - zurnal24
<dz0ny> zdobersek: zihr hoče bit kul pred sošolkami :)
<dz0ny> aja 6, hm
<miha> zihr hoče bit.. sošolka
<dz0ny> džizs na omgubuntu iec kar dva slovenca
<miha> zdobersek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY0a8QGy96M
<Seniorita> Sisters! - YouTube
<sasa84> zdobersek, pa bod priden in mu kup cd... sej ta faza ga bo minila :P
<lynxlynxlynx> pofejki ovitek na enem obstoječem cdju
<sasa84> sej pobček je kr luštn za pogledat... poje mi nč kej spešl, sam tud marsikdo ne briljira glih v petju na glasbeni sceni :P
<sasa84> men od moških pevcev... george michael <3
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je omgubuntu iec?
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič the fuck..sprejmi ga ne glede njegovo spolno usmerjenost!
<CrazyLemon> +na
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84 :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: #omg!ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdaj so trije!
<dz0ny> fuck music https://soundcloud.com/jorisdelacroix/oliver-schories-sunset-joris
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-21261442
<Seniorita> BBC News - Computer science part of English Baccalaureate
<dz0ny> ^^ čist prav
<miha> http://www.fin24.com/Companies/ICT/Google-Internet-tools-drive-economies-20130130
<Seniorita> Google: Internet tools drive economies | Fin24
<dz0ny> post fuck music https://soundcloud.com/muterecords/apparat-krieg-und-frieden-a
<miha> !g fuck music
<Seniorita> Fuck Music | We love music, we love to fuck http://fuckmusic.fm/
<miha> http://www.disinfo.com/2013/01/why-cats-should-be-killed/ :(((
<Seniorita> Why Cats Should Be Killed | Disinformation
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t535BjVmXq8
<Seniorita> "Space Babies" 2014 Kia Sorento Big Game Ad - YouTube
<dz0ny> heh < jackyalcine> Boy, making and patching packages for Ubuntu is no joke.
<dz0ny> < jackyalcine> doing that all the time would make you a "rockstar" programmer
 * sasa84 zarjove na miha 
<sasa84> :D
<sterna> a je spet tisti cas v mesecu?
<sasa84> ne sterna, ampak  z miha se rada igrava živalski vr
<sasa84> vrt*
<sterna> kletke pa to
<sterna> BDSM
<sasa84> akvarij, terarij,...
 * miha spansk sasa84 ..gently
<sasa84> levček moj
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ti bi znal odgovorit - kje bi lahko kupu An Awesome Wave mp3 download?
<dz0ny> dej
<dz0ny> link pa ti povem ko pridem s kosila
<zdobersek> ni linka, pejt jest zdej.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek amazon much? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://tremolo.edgesuite.net/blackberry_experience_launch/desktop_dvr/index.html
<Seniorita> The BlackBerry Experience
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: UK and US only
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek download je US only?
<zdobersek> ya.
<CrazyLemon> stupid amazon
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> RIM ni več RIM
<CrazyLemon> ampak BlackBerry
<CrazyLemon> BB10 is not so good looking
<dz0ny> zdobersek: itunes ma
<dz0ny> drm free
<zdobersek> za download?
<dz0ny> mhm 11€
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1712-1: Inkscape vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1712-1/
<zdobersek> whaaa ...
<dz0ny> te prezentacije so krneki
<dz0ny> a lot of developers behind us, 60k apps
<CrazyLemon> ja..no boobs :(
<CrazyLemon> more than 70k :>
<dz0ny> zdej pa našteva commited
<dz0ny> to pome kdaj čez 6 mesecev
<dz0ny> pomeni*
<dz0ny> je pa zanimivo da ma podboro za več jezikov
<dz0ny> jav, c++, qtml
<dz0ny> js
<dz0ny> java*
<dz0ny> tole mora bit pravi pain za vzdrževanje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: VLC in Screen Saver  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39591/#p39591
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: VLC in Screen Saver  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39592/#p39592
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> alicia keys at blackberry
<dz0ny> haha, morjo qualcomm konkurirat malo
<dz0ny> she said bling
<CrazyLemon> global creative director.. haha dzis :)
<dz0ny> titule
<CrazyLemon> http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/policija-oglobila-komunalo
<Seniorita> Policija oglobila Komunalo
<CrazyLemon> policija dejansko neki dela
<dz0ny> me zanima kdo je chief creative director, ona zihr ne bo delal :)
<dz0ny> ja tile primorci ne znajo plužit raj reč
<CrazyLemon> sej ne plužijo
<CrazyLemon> sam posipajo tudi ne :D
<dz0ny> je občina najela primorsko firmo, so par robnikov odbil, par šip razbil pa oni plužijo samo ko neha snežit
<dz0ny> loleki
<dz0ny> to je problem ko maš samo 4 firme ostale so šle pa v stečaj
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG8qvVNAGMY
<Seniorita> Alt J - Tessellate (Live at the Africa Centre) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> i want to thank you , thank you
<CrazyLemon> right
<zdobersek> nzk ... ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kak proc pa ima tale bb10
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pojma nimam
<dz0ny> quad core kej
<dz0ny> glavni je ram
<dz0ny> to je najbolj problematično pri mobitelih
<dz0ny> pomanjkanje namreč
<CrazyLemon> AMD have finally started to take their jobs seriously and have released yet another driver update, Catalyst 13.2 Beta 3.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> AMD Catalyst 13.2 Beta 3 for Linux only has a couple of changes, but they are entirely gaming and Steam for Linux oriented:
<CrazyLemon> • Resolves a Team Fortress 2 performance issue with Ubuntu 12.04/12.10 and AMD Radeon HD 7000, 6000 Series GPU. Up to 300% performance improvement;
<CrazyLemon> • Resolves a Serious Sam 3 launching and corruption issue with Ubuntu 12.04/12.10 and AMD Radeon™ HD 7000, 6000 Series GPU.
<CrazyLemon> 300% improvement
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> yea right
<dz0ny> quick game?
<CrazyLemon> quick install you mean? :>
<CrazyLemon> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/RN_LN_CAT13-2_Beta.aspx
<dz0ny> sterna: index ne dela http://www.vinskivodic.si/ podstrani pa so
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a so zrihtal deb build da ma pravo verzijo?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako naj js vem
<CrazyLemon> pravkar sem prebral
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> sem mislu da že inštaliraš
<CrazyLemon> nope
<dz0ny> pa game server se posodablja zgleda
<dz0ny> pa je friznu
<CrazyLemon> torej sedaj pričakujem kok..300fps ? :D
<dz0ny> ne limit je 150 se mi zdi
<dz0ny> oziroma ga lahko nastaviš
<CrazyLemon> kje?  v tf2?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam itak ti ga prislim na 150, zato da ne cheataš :)
<CrazyLemon> kako bi cheatal  če imam bolši fps?
<dz0ny> ni res
<dz0ny> ni nč ne omejujem
<dz0ny> fps je vezan na število posodobitev ki jih igra pošlje na server
<dz0ny> zato se omeji
<CrazyLemon> lets see
<zdobersek> ohnoes
<dz0ny> zdobersek: :)
<zdobersek> ne, gasilci in resilci se neki tu okol premikajo
<dz0ny> aja, kej pa si...
<zdobersek> error: segfault on the road
<jierro> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/piano/5-brezplacnih-alternativ-za-osnovna-pisarniska-programska-orodja.html
<Seniorita> 5 brezplačnih alternativ za osnovna pisarniška programska orodja
<jierro> not je link na ubuntu.si
<jierro> zdaj bo naval :)
<CrazyLemon> piano je
<CrazyLemon> ne bo navala ker noben ne bo placal za RN
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> jaz lahko gledam pa nimam pian
<dz0ny> piano
<dz0ny> skyxxx kej svetoval mogoče
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> gimp osnovno pisarnisko programsko orodje?
<jierro> baje da piano sameva ja
<dz0ny> itak namest slikarja
<dz0ny> drugače pa 7 klikov je bilo do sedaj
<dz0ny> vsi chrome pa windows
<CrazyLemon> premikanje se mi zdi da je res malo bl tekoče
<CrazyLemon> fpsjev je pa tam..~120
<dz0ny> huh sam je res največ klikov za ubuntu blo v članku
<CrazyLemon> in vsi si pršli iz #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> iz*
<CrazyLemon> so**
<dz0ny> niso če je os windows
<dz0ny> http://goo.gl/#analytics/goo.gl/Bm0MN/all_time
<CrazyLemon> večina obiskov na ubuntu.si je os windows :)
<dz0ny> logish a ne
<CrazyLemon> 63,75%
<CrazyLemon> če smo natančni :)
<CrazyLemon> 1.	racunalniske-novice.com	1
<dz0ny> jierro: interne informacije? al kar tako?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: že pišem članke o rtv thingy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny olé
<CrazyLemon> js pa čakam :>
<CrazyLemon> in niso interne informacije
<CrazyLemon> je bil članek nekje o pianu
<dz0ny> vem 1600 naročnikov
<dz0ny> sem pastal, osebno
<dz0ny> tle je bil namen drugi :evil
<CrazyLemon> no.. a bo kdo joinal na strežnik da poskusim 300% improvement al ne? :)
<dz0ny> a se je posodobil?
<CrazyLemon> js sm že gor dobrih 5min
<dz0ny> grem
<CrazyLemon> oh..obiskovalec iz SF
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sterna> dz0ny: thanks
<zdobersek> it's called a web crawler
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek liar!
<zdobersek> yet my pants are not on fire.
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> ne, gasilci in resilci se neki tu okol premikajo
<CrazyLemon> yes they are!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e en obiskovalec iz SF...sam ta je iz sloux falls
<CrazyLemon> lol..referrer logout.si :D haha
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa vprašanje..a je to good or bad
<miha> howdoi+ get a girl???
<zdobersek> dz0ny: pa je mozno z iTunesa kupovat brez programa?
<UbuntuSiWarrior> "miha pejd v bife"
<dz0ny> ne
<zdobersek> kurc jih gleda.
<miha> končno nekdo zrihtu bota??
<UbuntuSiWarrior> zrihtu sm se sam!
<miha> AI?
<UbuntuSiWarrior> yea baby!
<UbuntuSiWarrior> Moja pamet prekaša vse!
<zdobersek> tezke besede.
<UbuntuSiWarrior> mhm
<UbuntuSiWarrior> im sexynsmart and i know it!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Quicklist Window Switching Patch Proposed for Unity  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/jJ_LBVsmfsM/quicklist-window-switching-patch-proposed-for-unity
<dz0ny> dejansko cist ok de
<dz0ny> la
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> ce bi reku da bolje kot v win, bi delu krivico
<dz0ny> ker tam ne igram vec nic
<zdobersek> sam muzko kupujes :>
<zdobersek> later.
<dz0ny> mam ipad
<zdobersek> ooh, fancy ....
<CrazyLemon> is it..is it really
<zdobersek> YEAH
<zdobersek> IT IS
<zdobersek> MKAY
<CrazyLemon> no its not m.kay
<dz0ny> hipster http://instacode.linology.info/38808
<lynxlynxlynx> http://nasencnistranialp.tumblr.com
<Seniorita> Na senčni strani Alp
<win9> ave
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57566666-71/call-of-duty-player-screams-help-police-arrive/
<Seniorita> Call of Duty player screams 'Help!'; police arrive | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<miha> win9: čer
<jierro> dzony: https://slo-tech.com/novice/t550399
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: VLC in Screen Saver  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39593/#p39593
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: [rešeno] [12.04] Sistemske nastavitve, zasloni, zrcaljenje na TV  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39590/#p39590
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: [rešeno] [12.04]VLC 2.0.5 in Screen Saver  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39591/#p39591
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: [rešeno] [12.04]VLC 2.0.5 in Screen Saver  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39592/#p39592
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [rešeno] [12.04]VLC 2.0.5 in Screen Saver  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39593/#p39593
<dz0ny> jierro: vem
<dz0ny> oh yea http://8tracks.com/liyadee/good-vibes
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity to Ship with Smarter Scope Searching in 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lMik6LdgRSw/unity-to-ship-with-smarter-scope-searching-in-13-04
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2013/01/ubuntu-smart-scopes/
<Seniorita> The Open Sourcerer » Ubuntu Smart Scopes
<dz0ny> torej naslednji korak rtvslo scope :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> oddaje ter program :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma spored
<dz0ny> will you help?
<dz0ny> :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-01-31
<CrazyLemon> i'll be moral support :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon še ne spiš? :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx on my way as we speak
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti azijc..kje se  potikas
<uni4dfx> ah kr tle sm
<uni4dfx> zaenkrat Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> zbiraš dnar? :)
<CrazyLemon> nč.. ln
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.onlineprnews.com/news/330120-1359384587-serbia-to-iceland-show-us-your-balls.html
<Seniorita> Serbia to Iceland: �Show Us Your Balls�
<dz0ny> pri nas bi lahko obudil tisto metanje pekov v ljubljanico
<dz0ny> par kandidatov bi že mel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: getdeb1 mrtev program, nedosegljiva internetna stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39594/#p39594
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1713-1: squid-cgi vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1713-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: getdeb1 mrtev program, nedosegljiva internetna stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39595/#p39595
<flyingfree> jutro
<burtonium_> jutro
<miha> jutro
<flyingfree> ve kdo koliko bo približno stal ubuntu phone?
<zdobersek> ubuntu phone kot OS bo zastonj
<zdobersek> za zacetek se ga bo dal uporabljat na predvsem android telefonih, npr. google nexus
<miha> 08:31 < zdobersek> ubuntu phone kot OS bo zastonj
<miha> 08:32 < zdobersek> za zacetek se ga bo dal uporabljat na predvsem android telefonih, npr. google nexus
<yang2> v cem bi bil recimo boljsi kot Android ?
<miha> yang2: ni poanta, da je boljši. poanta je, da ga imaš edini na vasi? :)
<yang2> Mozilla dela tudi svojo verzijo
<miha> se mi zdi, da je mozilla precej dlje s svojim
<yang2> Od Mozille naj bi bil bolj FREE
<yang2> Sicer pa obstaja se replicant
<miha> replicant je..android? :)
<yang2> ja FREE android
<miha> ja
<miha> whatever
<yang2> pred Androidom je bil se OpenEZX, ki pa ni zazivel
<yang2> tisti je bil tudi FREE
<yang2> Pa Openmoko
<miha> nekak to, da je free, ni visoko na seznamu mojih prioritet za mobilni telefon
<yang2> ja no kukr se vzame
<yang2> sigurno je bolje FREE kot pa remote sspying device
<miha> a hočeš rečt, da moj android vohuni?
<yang2> pr googlu se lepo demonstrirajo kako se vse arhivira preko google play
<yang2> kako bos vedel ?
<miha> ne bom :)
<yang2> opcije za to ze ima integrirane
<miha> ampak bolj me skrbi, kaj naš mobilni operater posluša, kot kaj google posluša
<yang2> jst mislim, da ne vohuni, ampak sigurno logira dolocene podatke na googlove streznike
<miha> a tkole !g google toilet
<Seniorita> Welcome to Google TiSP http://www.google.com/tisp/
<miha> a tkole !g google toilett
<Seniorita> Welcome to Google TiSP http://www.google.com/tisp/
<miha> hm
<miha> wtf
<miha> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrontojPWEE
<Seniorita> The Google Toilet: SuperNews! - YouTube
<miha> tkole?
<yang2> za razlicne potrebe bi ga pa lahko uporabili tudi kot oddajnik (v primeru resevanja ali sledenja)
<miha> mhm
<miha> ej zdj ko je ono letalo padlo v morje
<miha> a pilot, sedež.. nč ne oddaja?
<sterna> ma beacon ja
<miha> in zakaj ga ne najdejo??
<sterna> bou
<sterna> kko nej js vem
<miha> pregloboko v morju?
<miha> :D
<sterna> mogoce rajs na frekvencah radia student poslusajo.
<yang2> miha: haha ja dober video
<miha> yang2: ga je en tle pokazal
<miha> pozabu kdo
<yang2> miha: sicer tud dost realen, folk se niti ne zaveda kaj vse prinasa tehnologija
<yang2> tudi vecji nadzor in vse
<miha> yang2: !g spies who love you
<Seniorita> Snuggly Presents: The Spies Who Love You - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7xyb1Ghtlc
<miha> !g snuggly the security bear
<Seniorita> Snuggly the Security Bear - Mark Fiore http://www.markfiore.com/political-cartoons/watch-snuggly-the-security-bear-internet-privacy-civil-liberties-domestic-spying-animated-video-mark-fiore-an
<miha> :D
<yang2> hehe ja
<miha> eno prašanje
<miha> zakaj mi 12.04 (z gnome 3) ne shutdowna pravilno
<miha> tiste pike se prikažejo, pa ne pridejo do konca
<miha> 10.04 je delal ok
<sterna> esc prtisn da vids kaj se dogaja
<miha> ok, bom...
<miha685089> Esc nic ne naredi
<miha685089> Help :)
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> prtisnt ga mors takoj, predn se obesi :)
<miha685089> Aha
<miha685089> Ok tokrat sm pa se ni obesl... Se mi zdi da ne zapre vseh programov pa caka da potrdim
<sterna> btc je 20 usd
<sterna> hehe
<yang2> heh
<yang2> BTC je variabiln
<yang2> enkrat je 2 drugic 20
<yang2> enga poznam k jih je 20.000 zapravil za nakup pizze na zacetku
<sterna> tko k vse ostale valute
<yang2> !g BTC pizza
<Seniorita> Restavracije-Gostilne Ljubljana Moste, Btc http://www.restavracije-gostilne.si/index.php?m=1&s=4&o=16
<yang2> !g Bitcoin pizza
<Seniorita> History - Bitcoin https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/History
<miha> !g free pizza
<Seniorita> Papa John's: Two Million Free Pizzas from PapaRewards http://www.papajohns.com/twomillionpizza/
<yang2> laszlo first to buy pizza with Bitcoins agreeing upon paying 10,000 BTC for ~$25 worth of pizza courtesy of jercos[4
<miha> a ni 10 000 btc precej velik keša?
<sterna> ta trenutek je to 200k dolarjev
<yang2> ja 25 usd je blo taakrat
<sterna> no, verjetno nebi mogu vseh prodat za tak dnar
<sterna> ampak ene 180k bi pa dobu na mtgoxu
<yang2> ja verjetno bi zdaj lahko odplacal svojo hipoteko, ki jo ima v USA
<yang2> ce si ne bi tolk zazelel pizze
<sterna> ja well
<sterna> volatile currencies
<yang2> bil je prvi ki je miniral bitcoine z GPUjem, zato jih je tolk nabral
<sterna> zdej prodajajo en fpga array za 1400 usd
<sterna> k dela 60GH/s
<sterna> to je dost da se ti povrne v manj kot enem mescu pr trenutni ceni
<yang2> mislim da se mining ne splaca vec
<yang2> vec stane elktrika
<sterna> to je blo ko je bil btc pod $4
<yang2> morda na trenutno vrednost BTCja se bi splacalo
<sterna> zdej je pa 20
<sterna> tri blocke mors nardit
<sterna> also ne splaca se z gpuji
<miha> kaj pa amazon ec3?
<miha> ec2
<miha> doh
<sterna> za mining? :)
<miha> ja?
<sterna> no.
<sterna> http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/
<Seniorita> Amazon EC2 Pricing, Pay as you go for Cloud Computing Services
<sterna> Cluster GPU Instances
<sterna> Quadruple Extra Large 	$2.100 per Hour
<miha> :)
<sterna> 2.1 usd na uro za  2 x NVIDIA Tesla “Fermi” M2050 GPUs
<yang2> hehe
<sterna> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_hardware_comparison mas vse podatke
<yang2> pa zdej je distributed mining
<sterna> okol 100MH/s je to
<sterna> ja pooled je
<sterna> k ce sam minas rabs par let da prvi block uganes
<yang2> CPU minerji sploh ne delajo vec
<yang2> pa tut nic ni izkoristka iz tega
<sterna> jah delajo sam so pretty much useless
<sterna> na cpujih je strom ene 5x vec vredn kokr yield
<yang2> ja
<sterna> na gpujih si zdele prblizn break even k je $20
<sterna> na asicih mas pa okol 15% strom, 50% amortizacije
<sterna> ostalo je pa profit, assuming da ne gre tecaj v podn
<sterna> High:$20.39999
<sterna> hehe
<miha> http://mondediplo.com/2013/02/15internet
<Seniorita> Masters of the Internet - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition
<yang2> sterna: a minas ti kej
<sterna> nope
<sterna> minal sm s sposojenim gpujem par mescov v 2011 :)
<yang2> si kej zasluzu :)
<sterna> ja ene 5 jurjov ojro bi meu ce bi prodal ob $35 peaku
<sterna> zdej mam pa ene 3
<yang2> 3 jurje
<sterna> ja
<yang2> v btcjih
<sterna> ja
<yang2> to je pa precej
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [rešeno] [12.04]VLC 2.0.5 in Screen Saver  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39596/#p39596
<sterna> ja niti ni okol 180 btc mam
<yang2> jst sem jih mel enih 100 k sem enmu registriral domeno za 10 usd
<yang2> pol sem prodal za okol 100 eur
<sterna> 100k btc? :)
<burtonium> ti nabijas
<yang2> ne
<sterna> valute k ma teoreticno omejeno zalogo se ne prodaja :)
<yang2> 100 btc za 100 eur
<yang2> jebiga, se dobr da sem, k sem mel na eni scammer strani in un je cez 1 teden vse ven pobral in zaprl stran
<yang2> se tko mi je not ostal enih 10 btcjev
<yang2> od 100ih
<sterna> aja jah js mam kr pohedgan
<burtonium> stari pa ti si bil teoreticno ze miljonar
<burtonium> :D
<sterna> mam svoj wallet pa po raznih exchangih drobize
<sterna> pa robotka da mal forex dela :)
<miha> forex se ne splača
<miha> primary dealers have it all cornered...
<sterna> z btc se ful splaca
<sterna> k ni primary dealerjov.
<miha> aha
<sterna> no
<sterna> odvisn od tega kaj se dogaja
<sterna> zdej ko skos sam raste ze par mescov nimas kej s tem
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/9838829/Chinese-hackers-attack-New-York-Times-after-Wen-Jiabao-investigation.html
<Seniorita> Chinese hackers 'attack New York Times after Wen Jiabao investigation' - Telegraph
<sterna> prej ko je wobblal sm pa zasluzu ene 20btc
<yang2> pismo men tale BTC GUI mal smrdi
<yang2> zihr je kaksna evil koda v njej, da ti ukrade kej dol z diska
<sterna> ?
<sterna> kasn btc gui
<yang2> ja tist binary
<yang2> z njihove strani
<sterna> js nimam nc temu podobnga
<sterna> bitcoind mas
<sterna> k ma luskan json api
<miha> dan Matthai
<zdobersek> :>
<miha> zdobersek: noče se ment z mano :)
<miha> jutro frojnd_
<zdobersek> lol
<miha> :)
<miha> frojnd_ se vsaj včas meni z mano
<miha> :)
<yang2> miha: ravno prebral http://mondediplo.com/2013/02/15internet
<Seniorita> Masters of the Internet - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition
<yang2> miha: Google je prakticno prisoten na vseh svetovnih Intenet Exchangeih, torej imajo vpogled v celoten traffic po svetu
<miha> !g google knows your search history and is disappointed
<Seniorita> Google privacy policy changes: How to keep your web history ... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2105435/Google-privacy-policy-changes-How-web-history-private--simple-3-step-solution.html
<yang2> Although disabling web history will not prevent Google from gathering and storing this information and using it for internal purposes, it does mean the Web giant will anonymise the data in 18 months.  Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2105435/Google-privacy-policy-changes-How-web-history-private--simple-3-step-solution.html#ixzz2JXp2EEci  Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
<Seniorita> Google privacy policy changes: How to keep your web history private - simple 3-step solution | Mail Online
<yang2> pomoje cim ti kliknes "disable tracking" se tam pr njih kar zazenejo strezniki ki zacnejo se bolj arhivirat haha
<yang2> jst sem testiral Latitude
<yang2> glede na to da sem ga imel v zepu od jakne je se vedno pravilno izrisal vso pot in prikazal graf na googlu
<yang2> pa tut ce dam "tracking disabled" verjetno se vedno logira
<yang2> sicer ne zame ampak za njih
<yang2> sicer pa briga me, kaj si lahko pomagajo z mano
<miha> yang2: saj.. disable tracking te označi za terorista
<yang2> zgleda
<yang2> ;)
<yang2> no ja ne planiram iti v ZDA
<yang2> tko, da se ne sekiram
<miha> mhm
<yang2> glihkar sm dobu nek klic - stevilka pa unknown
<yang2> dvakrat pozvonilo
<yang2> pa odlozilo
<sasa84> yang, cia!
<yang2> ;)
<yang2> ! CIA Dailing rings code sequences
<miha> !g CIA Dailing rings code sequences
<Seniorita> The U.S. Hunt for Axis Agent Radios — Central Intelligence Agency https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/kent-csi/vol4no2/html/v04i2a05p_0001.htm
<miha> !g NSA Dailing rings code sequences
<Seniorita> Dial Plan for Linksys ATAs - VoIP.ms Wiki http://wiki.voip.ms/article/Dial_Plan_for_Linksys_ATAs
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: getdeb1 mrtev program, nedosegljiva internetna stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39597/#p39597
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] getdeb / playdeb, nedosegljiva internetna stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39598/#p39598
<miha> http://www.finance.si/8332361/
<Seniorita> Štih: Državljanska lista je postala majhna SDS - Finance.si
<miha> http://www.voanews.com/content/chinese-cyber-hackers-a-growing-threat/1594302.html
<Seniorita> Chinese Cyber Hackers a Growing Threat
<dz0ny> http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/blackberry-s-euro-md-bates-ignores-iphone-questioning-on-bbc-radio-5live/0110091 < Blackberry's Euro MD ignores iPhone questions in BBC interview
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> dzizs krajst
<CrazyLemon> sam sebi jamo kopljejo
<dz0ny> za politika trenira
<sterna> kdo
<sterna> a RIM?
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj so vsi tako z gesture based ui obsedeni
<dz0ny> to je tak hassle
<dz0ny> rim , win8, ubuntu
<dz0ny> name it
<sterna> aja js bi ubuntu phone sam zato da bi mel normaln ssh client
<sterna> pa server.
<sterna> na telefonu
<sterna> vse ostalo je brezveze
<dz0ny> :)
<miha> najboljš za rim bi blo, da jih kupi lenovo, pa sportajo ta enterprise mail na windows phone.
<miha> pol Å¡e majo kake Å¡anse
<miha> sami kot platforma so.. gotofi :)
<miha> al pa če grejo na android
<miha> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mom-Im-going-out-With-friends-No-Mom-with-terrorists-/438368979528867
<Seniorita> "Mom, I'm going out." "With friends?" "No Mom, with terrorists " | Facebook
<sterna> windows phone sucks
<miha> mhm
<sterna> mislm sej obviously tut vse ostale platforme
<sterna> ej btw
<sterna> kaj se je zgodil s telefoni k so zdrzal 2 tedna na single charge
<sterna> to smo odizuml?
<miha> http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2013/01/dissent-in-2013-subversively-reviewing-predator-drones-on-amazoncom/272720/
<Seniorita> Dissent in 2013: Subversively Reviewing Predator Drones on Amazon.com - Conor Friedersdorf - The Atlantic
<miha> sterna: Å¡e obstajajo taki telefoni, pa pocen so
<sterna> ja sam ne laufa angry birds gor to je pa osnovna zahteva
<dz0ny> nokia asha s40 platforma recimo
<dz0ny> teh so prodal 4x več kot win phonw
<sterna> vsaj en sensible api bi rad no
<sterna> da loh sprogramiram kdaj se mi zacne dret telefon
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: proper dropbox clone https://github.com/haiwen/seafile
<miha> http://trendi.finance.si/8332369/Več-kot-moški-pospravljajo-manj-seksajo
<Seniorita> Več kot moški pospravljajo, manj seksajo - F-Trendi @ Finance.si
<sterna> https://twitter.com/ookie2/status/296906664639094784/photo/1
<Seniorita> Twitter / ookie2: Vinjeta Gombočeve #nivedela ...
<sterna> kr huda
<dz0ny> kod pa je Gombočeva?
<sterna> miha: to je pa tak bollocks
<dz0ny> kdo*
<miha> sterna: :D
<sterna> sugerirajo pomembnost vlog, ki so tradicionalno pripisane posameznemu spolu, na pogostnost spolnih odnosov v zakonu.
<miha> seveda, če je "drugačen" ali "drugačna" je bolj mal seksa?
<sterna> da tak zakljucek potegnes mors met pa res hud confirmation bias
<miha> :))
<sterna> dz0ny: una k vse ponardi
<miha> sterna: finance bi rade mele svoj mosksvet.si
<miha> moskisvet.si
<sterna> ja sej zajebu sm se da sm sploh pogledu page
<sterna> k se ze iz urlja vid
<sterna> da je 24ur/ekskluziv/zanimivosti
<miha> sterna: ne se jezit no. saj si pravi moški.
<sterna> a to je misljeno kot insult zdej :)
<miha> Å¡ala
<sterna> http://www.sinfest.net/comikaze/comics/2013-01-23.gif
<sterna> oz. ucerisn al preducerisn
<sterna> je tut hud
<miha> kul
<sterna> http://sinfest.net/comikaze/comics/2013-01-29.gif
<sterna> tale
<miha> tud prov
<sterna> mas prov
<sterna> bedn je
<sterna> ceu story mors poznat
<dz0ny> jao uno ko na hn pogruntajo neki po treh mescih, men se pa ne da ukvarjat z njimi
<miha> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/31/opinion/sutter-sim-revolutionary-abayima/index.html
<Seniorita> The cell phone revolutionary - CNN.com
<miha> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/news/cult-porn-star-ron-jeremy-fighting-for-his-life-in-hospital-after-suffering-heart-aneurysm-8474724.html
<Seniorita> Cult porn star Ron Jeremy 'fighting for his life' in hospital after suffering heart aneurysm - News - People - The Independent
<sterna> jah well
<sterna> znatno povecan rizik zarad prevelike telesne teze al kko ze
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zgleda pretty cool
<dz0ny> kul bi bilo če bi bilo prevedeno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je najmanjši problem :)
<dz0ny> kitajski backdoor je hujši :)
<CrazyLemon> sej maš source :>
<dz0ny> nisem še mel časa pogledat
<dz0ny> kul je to da maš dvostransko enkripcijo
<dz0ny> torej na klientu in serverju
<dz0ny> pa kero koli mapo lahko daš v sync
<dz0ny> mogoče bo kiberpipa kaj rabila, ker se videl da se je ielectric neki se zanimal
<CrazyLemon> kul je ker ne rabiš plačat dropboxu za team account :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> to da delaš skupine je super kul
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sam kako je s clienti..a je to www only?
<dz0ny> nope za vse naprave je
<dz0ny> celo free
<dz0ny> http://www.seafile.com/en/download/
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> sam kako za vraga pol oni zaslužijo če je vse free  :)
<dz0ny> sej neki ne Å¡tima, to zgleda kot honey
<dz0ny> honeypot software
<dz0ny> mislim too good to be true
<miha> !g snuggly and secure
<Seniorita> Snuggly the Security Bear - Mark Fiore http://www.markfiore.com/political-cartoons/watch-snuggly-the-security-bear-internet-privacy-civil-liberties-domestic-spying-animated-video-mark-fiore-an
<dz0ny> http://news.discovery.com/tech/robotics/drones-watch-over-us-highways-130130.htm#mkcpgn=rssnws1
<miha> http://www.disinfo.com/2013/01/designing-a-city-impenetrable-to-drones/
<Seniorita> Designing A City Impenetrable To Drones | Disinformation
<CrazyLemon> miha zate https://fosdem.org/2013/schedule/track/free_java/
<Seniorita> FOSDEM 2013 - Free Java devroom
<CrazyLemon> https://fosdem.org/2013/schedule/event/hacking_android_remote/       this should be fun
<Seniorita> FOSDEM 2013 - Hacking Android remote
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN9geG7drp4
<Seniorita> Data Romance - "The Deep" - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFTvbcNhEgc
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1713-1: Squid vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1713-1/
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Dropbox Uploader Bash Script: Useful For Servers, Raspberry Pi And More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/pYT1Yiocr4I/dropbox-uploader-bash-script-useful-for.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sup.
<CrazyLemon> 50 shades of grey samo 20€ @ mimovrste!!
<zdobersek> film?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek knjigi/a/e!
<zdobersek> meh.
<CrazyLemon> TODO:
<CrazyLemon>  - Octoshape thingy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ??
<dz0ny> da se ne bo kdo pritoževal da preveč obremenjuje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a rtvslo ? :D
<CrazyLemon> daš en legal disclamer kjer piše da se uporabnik zaveda odgovornosti in je to to :D
<dz0ny> mhm, avtor programa...
<CrazyLemon> podpišeš se kot UbuntuSiWarrior :))
<dz0ny> Owčica pol k je z nizozemkse
<dz0ny> *tam gor
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga pa predvaja to musko na RT :)
<dz0ny> zdejle je mikstejp
<dz0ny> a je dobro al slabo?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny am..sm mel obcutek kot da sm v dzamiji :)
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> for real :D
<CrazyLemon> in  ø))
<CrazyLemon> pri radio ø))
<CrazyLemon> mi zgleda kot znak za radar :>
<CrazyLemon> http://images0.zurnal24.si/slika-_original-1345452132-591133.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Get Unity Launcher Window Dodge In Ubuntu 12.10 Or 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yWHAdXwojms/how-to-get-unity-launcher-window-dodge.html
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-01
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39599/#p39599
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39600/#p39600
<miha> jutro sasa84 in ostali :)
<miha> !g good morning vietnam
<Seniorita> Good Morning, Vietnam (1987) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093105/
<sasa84> jutro miha :)
<miha> :)
<flyingfree> jutro, ljudje z interneta katere ne poznam
<sterna> you humans are all alike
<flyingfree> yep, we beathe the air, drink the water, eat the food
<flyingfree> breathe*
<sterna> life... don't talk to me about life.
<yang2> said Marvin
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39601/#p39601
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] getdeb / playdeb, nedosegljiva internetna stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39602/#p39602
<sasa84> zdobersek, <3
<sasa84> ravno kavico popila
<zdobersek> sasa84: prvo?
<sasa84> zdobersek, drugo :$
<zdobersek> zakaj :$? jst sem vesel zate! :>
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1400814321/komplet-petdeset-odtenkov-sive-teme-in-svobode-e-l-james-brosirana-2012
<Seniorita> Komplet Petdeset odtenkov sive, teme in svobode - mimovrste=)
<zdobersek> brez davka! |o|
<miha> zdobersek: CrazyLemon  http://www.intimna.si/search.php?orderby=position&orderway=desc&submit_search&search_query=petdeset
<Seniorita> Intimna.si (Slovensko)
<miha> samo za vaju
<zdobersek> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Jan2013/61139450.jpg?d41d
<zdobersek> comic sans :>
<miha> kulsko :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, neeeee, pa ne gombočeva?! :P
 * sasa84 se sprašuje, če spada med tiste idiote, ki so pisali sami diplomo :$
<sterna> js nism pisal diplome
<Aseq> pol nisi idiot
<zdobersek> recmo, da si idiot, ce mas diplomo, ki je nisi sam pisal.
<zdobersek> mkay?
<sterna> ma diploma je krneki
<sterna> napisu bi rajs kej uporabnga, pa na nasih faksih ne dovoljo.
<Aseq> ti si fiziko pustu, ne? ampak na ijs si pa pisal kaj?
<sasa84> mislm...kokr si izbereš a ne
<Aseq> kaksen clanek?
<sterna> ma neke raziskovalne naloge
<sterna> ubistvu sm programiru ene simulatorje namest mentorja :)
<sasa84> jst pr diplomi nism hotla pisat neki tazga, da bom sam prepisovala...ampak da je neki tud raziskovalnega dela
<sterna> dost lame vse skp
<sterna> ampak v osnovni pa srednji soli so bli cist paf
<sterna> k sm v texu pisu.
<sterna> no, latexu, popolnoma nor tut js nism
<sasa84> mene matra latex za disertacijo... k se mi zdi da je bl pregleden za skrolat...
<sterna> predvsem ga je ful tezje crashnt
<sasa84> pr diplomi mi je Å¡lo na jetra, k je tok strani pa...
<sasa84> jst sm mela naštiman kr shranjevanje na minuto pa v DB mapo :)
<sterna> suni je ratal v openoffice napisat 130 strani pa par huge high res zemljevidov
<sasa84> jst sm mela v libreoffice mal čez 200 strani...pa ni blo problemov s krešanjem... sam za skrolat je zoprno
<sasa84> latex je v redu, sam mal je zoprno, če maš točno določene tehnične zahteve... npr. pika tam pa ne tam, taka in taka pisava... pol je ful / {} ipd :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216089_4318205268602_187201382_n.jpg
<sterna> dobr!
<yang2> sasa84: a v latex se oblacis ?
<yang2> lepo
<sasa84> yang2, ampak sam ob spešl priložnostih :P
<sasa84> juhu Sky[x] :)
<sasa84> a kej študiraš? :P
<sasa84> sterna, a gospa gomboc tud počitniške fotke fejka? :P
<Sky[x]> naredu se en izpit ucer :D
<Sky[x]> wii
<zdobersek> \o/
<sasa84> ooo priden Sky[x] :)
<sasa84> brb...sam t novo fedoro grem sprobat :)
<miha> sasa84: jst se sprašujem kir je tak idiot, da slovenske diplome/tekste kopira. prevodov tujih virov namreč ti slovenski anti-plagiat programi ne preverjajo (ni virov, google translate...)
<miha> fedora? evil
<sterna> fedora pa res ni evil
<sterna> vsaj tok k ubuntu ne no :)
 * miha ma slabe spomine na fedoro
 * zdobersek takisto ...
<sterna> js mam slabe spomine na vse distribucije k sm jih preizkusil :)
<stupidBYdefault> dan vsem
<sasa84> lol, ni bootable :P
<sasa84> jovo na novo :P
<stupidBYdefault> eno vprašanje za vse prisotne
<stupidBYdefault> kako ste?
<sasa84> stupidBYdefault, super by default ;)
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<sasa84> pa ti?
<stupidBYdefault> tudi vredi
<stupidBYdefault> malo še mačkasto.. ampak bo
<stupidBYdefault> je ker iz Å¡tajerskega konca tu?
<miha> sasa84: jst se sprašujem kir je tak idiot, da slovenske diplome/tekste kopira. prevodov tujih virov namreč ti slovenski anti-plagiat programi ne preverjajo (ni virov, google translate...)
<sasa84> miha, lej...midva sva trota, ker sva sama pisala :P
<sasa84> brb, reboot
<miha> sasa84: :D
<stupidBYdefault> remote host closed the connection..
<stupidBYdefault> bo mene tudi tako izklopilo?
<stupidBYdefault> neki dolgi reboot ima sasa84
<stupidBYdefault> a mi lahko kdo pove, če je možno zamenjati izgled namizja.. npr. sprememba zgornje opravilne vrstice ali jo narediti kot "auto hide"
<stupidBYdefault> miha?
<miha> stupidBYdefault: remote host closed connection pomen, da je odjemalec zapru povezavo brez da bi dal QUIT
<miha> ukaz
<miha> izgled kakega namizja?
<miha> unity?
<stupidBYdefault> menijev..
<stupidBYdefault> iskreno.. nimam pojma
<stupidBYdefault> za ta unity.. sem nekaj slišal, bral, ko se je rušil..
<miha> jst tud ne
<miha> ti bo kdo drug razložu :)
<stupidBYdefault> ta meni levo, ko grem z miško do konca v ekran..
<stupidBYdefault> barvo bi rabil drugo
<stupidBYdefault>  
<dz0ny> stupid.... kliknes z desno spremeni ozadje, zavihek izgled , autohide chxbox
<dz0ny> barvo pa z myunity spreminjas
<stupidBYdefault> pozdravljen dz0ny ..
<stupidBYdefault> v look zavihku tega nimam.. :(
<stupidBYdefault> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<dz0ny> hm myunity app then
<stupidBYdefault> kje kako?
<dz0ny> namestis myunity app
<stupidBYdefault> brb
<stupidBYdefault> zeleni M je ikona?
<dz0ny> mhm
<stupidBYdefault> uf.. še bo malo za počakat.. imam modem preko modema
<dz0ny> a internet prek modema, a to se obstaja
<stupidBYdefault> my unity je sedaj naložilo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39603/#p39603
<stupidBYdefault> ja.. na žalsot sem iz okolice radgone, ker sem službeno tukaj in... še niso slišali niti za optiko tukaj in... jeba.. :P
<dz0ny> a mas 3g modem, jaz sem mislu tistega k cvil
<stupidBYdefault> hihihihi
<stupidBYdefault> pa 3g.. edge
<sterna> http://www.druzina.si/icd/spletnastran.nsf/all/EF978B49125F8189C1257B0500317419?OpenDocument je hud
<Seniorita> Družina: Poziv k poboju kristjanov
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, kateri je sedaj za levi panel?
<CrazyLemon> ta sasa me preseneca :)
<stupidBYdefault> ja, oddaja neko zanimivo energijo..
<stupidBYdefault> dz0ny, kaj je kaj več takih app za costumizacion?
<sterna> zanimivo energijo?
<sterna> edina zanimiva k jo js poznam je dark energy
<stupidBYdefault> ? no, tega pa jaz ne poznam
<sterna> ma sej je sam bullshit
<sterna> neki da se enacbe izidejo
<stupidBYdefault> welcome to the real world
<stupidBYdefault> :)
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: uunity smth, pa neki kr je CrazyLemon prevajal pa ne vem kaj sedaj
<CrazyLemon> stupidBYdefault ne zelis si takih aplikacij
<CrazyLemon> ker bos neki zasral
<CrazyLemon> in bos prsu nazaj s tezavami :>
<CrazyLemon> in unity tweak je se
<dz0ny> stupidBYdefault: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/unity
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ubuntu tweak*
<dz0ny> huh kako se v gimp centrira objekt gleda na izbran objekt
<stupidBYdefault> gimp? risar si?
<sterna> risarji pa res ne prenesejo gimpa :)
<stupidBYdefault> :P
<sterna> dz0ny: a z gfig delas
<dz0ny> sem našel  do orodja prideš če stisneš Q
<CrazyLemon> align tool? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu.si Video Vodiči  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39604/#p39604
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39605/#p39605
<dz0ny> mhm jaz sem pa vse menije prečesal preden sem šel gledat tool ikone
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: for real 10s intro
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 9.x s :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdaj bo novica o predvajalniku?? :D
<dz0ny> ko un *thingy integriram
<dz0ny> pa scrub bar dam
<dz0ny> 1h of work ce mas cas
<CrazyLemon> mam cas..sam ne zelis si moje kode v svojem programu :D
<dz0ny> 4 vrstice so no
<dz0ny> z glade dodas scrub ga hide
<dz0ny> v py das v update ui rutino ce je scrubable show scrub bar
<dz0ny> pa pripneš dogodek ce uporabnik scruba
<CrazyLemon> right :>
<dz0ny> za zaganjenje appov pa kr http://amoffat.github.com/sh/
<dz0ny> ce se gre *thingy
<dz0ny> ce se gres
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa k ze glih delas predlagam da requests ven vrzes pa sam httplib3 uporabis
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> oziroma kar ti pase
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny optimist :D
<dz0ny> why ? :)
<dz0ny> samo predlagam ... :)
<dz0ny> lol Avtenta me vabi na izobraževalne tečaje za MIcrosoft programe, sem jim odgovoril če so nori...
<Sky[x]> hehe
<dz0ny> čakam kakšen odgovor
<dz0ny> od njih
<miha> dz0ny: pa zihr bi jih ti lahk učil
<dz0ny> pojma nimam o MS zadevah
<miha> kak ne.. office.. word,excel... zihr znaš več kot rabi tajnica
<dz0ny> huh to kar so me v šoli naučil :)
<miha> no...
<dz0ny> markdown za leposlovje/predstavitve
<dz0ny> google docs za vse ostalo
<dz0ny> tud libre/open ne uporabljam
<dz0ny> pa baje je ms office 2013 cisto isti kot 2010
<dz0ny> samo js so dal za makre pisat
<dz0ny> pleg vb
<dz0ny> poleg vb
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1699-2: Linux kernel regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1699-2/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1700-2: Linux kernel (OMAP4) regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1700-2/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1696-2: Linux kernel regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1696-2/
<sasa84> ej folk... a mate upnp vi enablan?
<dz0ny> mh
<dz0ny> kaj te skrbi
<sasa84> http://www.howtogeek.com/136160/new-security-hole-found-in-wi-fi-routers-disable-upnp-to-protect-yourself/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=010213
<Seniorita> New Security Hole Found in Wi-Fi Routers: Disable UPnP to Protect Yourself - How-To Geek
<dz0ny> tisto je ce libupnp uporablja ruter
<dz0ny> tomato pa to uporablja drugo implementacijo
<sasa84> jst mam kr default linksys
<dz0ny> pol pa ja
<sasa84> a pol diseblam?
<dz0ny> dej tomato gor
<sasa84> pa pridejo pol kšni problemi... torrent in take zadeve?
<dz0ny> ne
<sasa84> pol bom pa diseblala v nastavitvah
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1698-2: Linux kernel (OMAP4) regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1698-2/
<dz0ny> lahko rocno nastavis preusmeritev
<sasa84> am...to ej že višja znanost :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39606/#p39606
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Seafile: Robust File Synchronization And Collaboration Tool That You Can Run On Your Linux Server  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4z41RFl5Odk/seafile-robust-file-synchronization-and.html
 * CrazyLemon vedno disejbla upnp
<zdobersek> hipster.
<sasa84> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1704-2: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1704-2/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i am what i am..because of what i am!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ta upnp pol nč ne vpliva na transmission, skype in te fore?
<dz0ny> sasa84: vpliva
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vpliva na transmission..ce imas v transmissionu omogočeno upnp
<dz0ny> pa skype tud
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš pa odpreš tapravi port pa je problem rešen
<zdobersek> ja, jst sem pa Schauma
<CrazyLemon> 51413
<Sky[x]> jst sme pa pozabu ker port mam ze za povezat se remote na ruter :(
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] če bi mel transmission si port zlahka zapomneš
<CrazyLemon> reverse Pi :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: nmap it
<CrazyLemon> aja..remote.. nvm :>
<Sky[x]> dal sem z -v -A pa -Pn pa nic ni najdl :>
<dz0ny> nmap –sR
<zdobersek> da vas slisim - XMPP bouncer?
<zdobersek> obstaja?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: cemu le?
<dz0ny> se sprasujem
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyLemon> sicer pa.. zihr obstaja
<zdobersek> da lahko en racun koristim z vec sistemi?
<dz0ny> google talk lahko, facebook tud
<dz0ny> xmmp je multi session by default
<zdobersek> dz0ny: stvar falira pri chat roomih
<zdobersek> ce grem v nek chat room na eni napravi, me na drugi vrze ven
<dz0ny> to nebi smelo, si zihr da ni problem v klientu
<zdobersek> ne vem, mogoc je kej skonfiguriran v strezniku
<Sky[x]> adium za osx :)
<zdobersek> ja v redu, vemo da mas japke ... :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js dostopam do slo-prevajalci chat rooma prek empathya
<CrazyLemon> in normalno ga lahk uporabljam tudi prek www gtalka
<zdobersek> ja, sam ti si tak hipster.
<CrazyLemon> in me ne vrze ven :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: s/chat room/conference ...
<zdobersek> v glavnem, probu se z enim klientom na androidu, in se isto zgodi.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: maš kje link za un xbmc android client
<dz0ny> ffs nikjer ne najdem
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: all ok
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 1.0.8 dela sam remote control
<dz0ny> tale zihr dela https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.berard.xbmcremotebeta
<dz0ny> sem videl da je uraden klient tud psoodobljen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js bi rabu Å¡e kak addon za youtube :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer bi lahk Å¡el vn iz programa pa pol na youtube
<CrazyLemon> sam potem remote več ne dela
<dz0ny> ch.berard.xbmcremotebeta to omogoča, greš pod video addons in lahko potem brskaš po menujih
<dz0ny> samo slik ne vidiš
 * dz0ny rekalme on
<dz0ny> tud moj radio addon lahko tako nadzoruješ
 * dz0ny rekalme off
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak najprej moraš namestit addon
<dz0ny> mhm to je res
<dz0ny> meanwhile takole zgleda "skoraj" nov disk http://screencloud.net/v/7krS
<CrazyLemon> ker disk pa je? :)
<dz0ny> wd neki
<dz0ny> v prenosniku
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/DiskSMART.png
<CrazyLemon> ta ni niti "skoraj" nov
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> prenosik je 1 leto star
<dz0ny> pa je od njega ostala samo Å¡e palta disk pa ram
<dz0ny> plata
<dz0ny> to je če maš majhne mulce doma, pravi (sosed namreč)
<CrazyLemon> no..prenosnik ki sem ga izbral za sestro še zdaj dela.. pa tudi ima majhne mulce doma (pa konkretno nadležna znata bit)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> je pa zdj kr v letih že
<CrazyLemon> 2 ali 3leta star
<dz0ny> mja, tle je Å¡la nova tv + prenosnik
<dz0ny> vzgoja?
<CrazyLemon> lol :9
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa počnejo ffs :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. sta počela
<dz0ny> so počeli
<dz0ny> tamali je potegnil vse na tla
<dz0ny> lolled http://www.sos-condoms.com/
<CrazyLemon> thats awesome :D
<CrazyLemon> skoda k je dubai only :D
<dz0ny> paris bo dobil tud
<dz0ny> če te bo kaj tja zaneslo
<dz0ny> alo đurek
<dz0ny> also* smešna izgovorjava
<CrazyLemon> đurek ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na koncu ko se brand predstavi
<dz0ny> people kaj se splača s pašnikov potegnit? film predvsem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si gledal argo?
<dz0ny> yup
<dz0ny> neki gledam tole http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/House_of_Cards/70178217
<dz0ny> sam ni nikjer se
<CrazyLemon> a je kul argo?
<dz0ny> men ni bil nic posebnega
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa django?
<dz0ny> bl kul
<CrazyLemon> life of pi?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> end of watch je kul
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<dz0ny> map kej z sf področja
<dz0ny> ker zgleda da bo treba star trek gledat
<CrazyLemon> imam
<CrazyLemon> robert & frank
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> life of pi je tudi sf :D
<dz0ny> tist je fantasy
<dz0ny> science fiction je drugo
<dz0ny> točn looper še nisem pogledal
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-02
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si se kaj igral z predvajlnikom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a se nisi hecal?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> valda, sam eni heci so resni
<CrazyLemon> heci niso resni :/
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=d5_h1VuwD6g < Rapid prototyping Google Glass
<CrazyLemon> tl;dw
<CrazyLemon> ln :)
<dz0ny> ln
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> ayooo
<sasa84> juhuuu huuu zdobersek
<sasa84> dobro jutro mladi fant (bojda s savinske doline?) :)))
<sasa84> savinjske*
<zdobersek> spodnja savinjska, je tako.
<zdobersek> sasa84: tis pa dulenjka an?
<sasa84> zdobersek, notranjka
<zdobersek> ah! :>
<zdobersek> lol http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1400481220/microsoft-windows-xp-korak-za-korakom-1-del-team-microsoft-trda-2006
<Seniorita> Microsoft Windows XP korak za korakom, 1. del - mimovrste=)
<sasa84> uf zdobersek, znižanje :P
<sterna> u toj pa ful ugodno
<sterna> vec k 50% skonto
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> :)
<sterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-21299324
<Seniorita> BBC News - AKB48 pop star shaves head after breaking band rules
<sterna> ludi japanci
<zdobersek> mah, dobr da ni katane pograbu.
<sterna> it's a girl.
<sasa84> swašta...na zmenk je šla
<sasa84> ah, kam gre ta mladina :P
<zdobersek> mah, dobr da ni katane pograbla.
<sterna> sepuku se dela s posebnim nozem :)
<sasa84> al pa tist nož k majo za pasom...za hakiri al kwa
<sasa84> a sepuku je tist?
<sterna> sepuku je japonska beseda za harakiri
<sasa84> aaaa, ok
<sterna> noz pa zdele ne vem kko se rece
<sterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tant%C5%8D
<Seniorita> Tantō - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> ampak se je slabo pobrila.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si že vstančkal?
<zdobersek> ajoj, zaspanci ...
<sasa84> jah zdobersek ... tak je
<CrazyLemon> ob znaku bo ura 12.00 :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj te matra
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti me matraš :$
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 torej serious stuff
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, glede na to kaj se mi dogaja zadne mesce... si skor mal prestar :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no way.. a moram izbrskat tist ko govoriš kako so starejši tok bolši pa bla bla bla ? ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, al veeeeem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 do you...do you really :>
<sasa84> mislm... mogl bi bit 2x starej pa niso!!!đ
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, damn, ne kle na kanalu... to lohk pol Sky[x] bere... mu že 1 let oblublam, da bom pršla na čaj :P
<CrazyLemon> kdo oni? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a gang banga te mlajsa skupina?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> dragi moj david... Å¡ibam do trgovine :P
<sasa84> no ja...ampak nism pa kazensko odgovorna! tok mlaj pa spet niso!
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr poskrbi za zaščito ja! tyt
<CrazyLemon> http://money.cnn.com/2013/02/01/smallbusiness/marijuana-job/index.html
<Seniorita> Washington State posts best job ever: marijuana consultant - Feb. 1, 2013
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/02/lynx-a/
<Seniorita> Lynx A 3D camera hits Kickstarter, ready to motion capture your donations
<dz0ny> howdoi upnp command line
<UbuntuSiWarrior> You can see a good example as part of the Coherence DNLA/UPnP framework in a Python module called "Puncher" ("punches" holes in your firewal... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4357054/is-it-possible-to-map-a-port-using-upnp-with-soap-to-bind-to-a-local-port-wher
<zdobersek> howdoi make howdoi useful
<UbuntuSiWarrior> // application/config/routes.php
<UbuntuSiWarrior> $route[':any'] = "directory/listing";... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14343476/how-do-i-get-a-url-structure-with-useful-information-in-codeigniter
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=S32bgx36G-0
<Seniorita> Dance Like Nobody's Watching: Airport - YouTube
<sasa84> howdoi make CrazyLemon useful
<UbuntuSiWarrior> <table>
<UbuntuSiWarrior>     <tr>... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8067519/form-goes-crazy-after-linking-css
<sasa84> lol :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a je bil lih mini potres v lj?
<lynxlynxlynx> na arso zaenkrat še nič
<lynxlynxlynx> unconfirmed reports + hrvaška
<lynxlynxlynx> karte pa nič
<lynxlynxlynx> končno
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=303150
<Seniorita> Earthquake - Magnitude 4.2 - AUSTRIA - 2013 February 02, 13:35:35 UTC
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: ni bil čist mini no
<miha> če sm ga jst čutil :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej piše 4,8
<lynxlynxlynx> err 4,2, tooltip ni posodobljen
<lynxlynxlynx> mal čez mejo
<lynxlynxlynx> arsova stran pa crkuje -.-
 * sasa84 nč čutla
<lynxlynxlynx> 02/02/2013 14:35:33	46.50	14.61	4.0	22	27.km JV od CELOVCA (KLAGENFURT, AVSTRIJA)
<lynxlynxlynx> open data super, sam response time je pa neuporaben
<sasa84> grmi? februarja?
<sasa84> no, sej mi je že tud strela udarla v komp na 25. december :\
<CrazyLemon> shut  your rear hole pa ne bo grmelo :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, žlehtnoba :(
<sasa84> zdobersek, poglej kakšen packon je tale CrazyLemon :\
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/podobe-slovenije/video-velika-planina-kjer-poleti-gospodarijo-pastirji-pozimi-pa-bajtarji/301558
<Seniorita> Video: Velika planina - kjer poleti gospodarijo pastirji, pozimi pa bajtarji :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
 * CrazyLemon bi rad bil bajtar!
<CrazyLemon> lynx zate app https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539054_10151423411212147_627603731_n.jpg :)
<lynxlynxlynx> brez data link-a ;)
<CrazyLemon> pol en DIY seizmometer priključen na mobitel..
<CrazyLemon> oziroma.. sj mobitel sam je lahk seizmometer ane? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<sterna> http://superuser.com/questions/545329/blank-screen-if-kids-yell-too-much
<Seniorita> linux - Blank screen if kids yell too much - Super User
<CrazyLemon> loool
<CrazyLemon> epic :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39607/#p39607
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RUS: Namestitev programov na Linux Mint 13  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39608/#p39608
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pipimirdej: Trackpad Ubuntu 12.10 SONY VAIO SA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39609/#p39609
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Namestitev programov na Linux Mint 13  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39610/#p39610
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RUS: Re: Namestitev programov na Linux Mint 13  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39611/#p39611
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Namestitev programov na Linux Mint 13  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39612/#p39612
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] RUS: Re: Namestitev programov na Linux Mint 13  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39613/#p39613
<lynxlynxlynx> če bo kdo kdaj rabu en preprost deduper, priporočam https://code.google.com/p/liten
<Seniorita> liten - Command Line Tool and Library to Eliminate Duplicates: Python Powered - Google Project Hosting
<lynxlynxlynx> en py file, to je to
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko določiš minimalno velikost, da se ne zabije v vsako malenkost
<zdobersek> ziher sebda tole z uniqom :>
<zdobersek> se da*
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<zdobersek> tole recimo
<zdobersek> find . -type f -name "*" | xargs -n 1 md5sum | uniq -D -w 32 | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | xargs -n 1 rm
<lynxlynxlynx> samo -d namesto -D, sicer boš tudi ob original
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Namestitev programov na Linux Mint 13  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39614/#p39614
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39615/#p39615
<lynxlynxlynx> pa seveda ni varno za datoteke s presledki v imenu
<lynxlynxlynx> -n 1 ga bo tud samo upočasnil
<zdobersek> aja, ja.
<zdobersek> glede -d in -D, prvi izpise vrstico, ki je duplicirana, druga pa vse sledece duplikate
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, oboje je narobe v tem primeru :)
<lynxlynxlynx> echo -e '1\n2\n2\n2\n3' | uniq -d
<lynxlynxlynx> echo -e '1\n2\n2\n2\n3' | uniq -D
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pa Å¡e sort ti manjka za findom
<lynxlynxlynx> err, za md5
<zdobersek> mja, jst tko ne rabim :>
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Sync Menu Added to Ubuntu 13.04 by Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bApcXziKie8/new-sync-menu-added-to-ubuntu-13-04-by-default
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<anny> zzz
<CrazyLemon> indeed! :)
<anny> no bunny, no party
<CrazyLemon> i'd love to party with a (playboy) bunny!
<anny> uf....želiš hlod?
<anny> no, lepo zglancan hlod?
<CrazyLemon> no no..niso vse hlod :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bit lubosumna :))
<anny> ha...personal izkušnje?
<anny> nisem lubosumna, samo Å¡koda te je!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj Å¡koda?
<CrazyLemon> this body is made to be used!
<CrazyLemon> by playboy bunny :D
<anny> bolj te privoščim kakšni v redu deklici
<anny> in obratno!
<CrazyLemon> zadnje case ugotavljam da je bl mal je takih 'deklic'
<anny> res je....treba jih je močno iskat
<CrazyLemon> true that!
<anny> ampak ne obupat...treba je it kam ven...iz mesta, iz Slovenije
<CrazyLemon> a je res taka kriza? :D pol bolš v samostan it če je potrebno it iz slovenije
<anny> zajčice so en cajt uporabne kot uni od Duracella, počasi bi prišlo do šuma v komunikaciji
<CrazyLemon> mislim..5min imam do .it pa do .hr tko da ni neki panike it vn iz slovenije ampak vseeno :D
<anny> ni slaba ideja...v samostanu te šele začnejo oblegati!
<CrazyLemon> anny naughty nune? :>
<anny> naughty vernice
<CrazyLemon> anny a res meniš da so vse plehke ter brain dead? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa bom eno najdu k ni taka!..vsaj v opisu na playboy.si :D
<anny> ne...večina pa jih je precej omejenih...si predstavljaš, da razpravljaš o CC licenci in kernelu pa Linusu Torvaldsu
<anny> Iris Mulej je celo članica Mense
<CrazyLemon> vem!
<CrazyLemon> Najljubši Barbarini barvi sta rdeča in rožnata. Pozimi jo najdete v mondenih smučarskih središčih, poleti na Ibizi, v Ljubljani pa …
<CrazyLemon> no..tko veš da s to se ne moreš spustit v neke globoke debate
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj sm še opazu!
<anny> v Ljubljani pa v Globalu
<anny> no
<CrazyLemon> "vse" Å¡tudirajo na gea college
<CrazyLemon> le zakaj! :D
<anny> ahaha
<anny> hec od Å¡ole
<CrazyLemon> ni hec
<CrazyLemon> čist  zares šola je
<CrazyLemon> greš tam..plačaš..dobiš diplomo
<CrazyLemon> čist zares!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> uu..ena je celo na fakulteti za upravo
<CrazyLemon> pa visoka kozmetična!
<CrazyLemon> a je to pri iliriji? ker tam sm kr dostkrat
<anny> CrazyLemon, bila sem že tam
<anny> to je hec od Å¡ole
<anny> samo na enem predavanju o poslovnem načrtu
<CrazyLemon> anny nehi no.. a veš kok je težko izbrat tapravo šminko ter pravi odtenek maskare
<CrazyLemon> za sobotni večer
<anny> to se pa strinjam...s tem imam vedno težave
<CrazyLemon> res ne spoštuješ današnjih institucij
<CrazyLemon> :/
<anny> http://virgohead.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-girl.html
<Seniorita> Uber Pwn Shatterplay!: Linux Girl
<CrazyLemon> old :>
<anny> za računalničarke je šminka in puder višja znanost...za hojo v petah pa rabimo certifikat
<CrazyLemon> rabimo? torej se imaš za računalničarko? :>
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡minke,pudri ter maskare so overrated.. less is more :)
<anny> bolj kot zajčico že!
<anny> potem se pa na stara leta učim
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti varuška/vzgojiteljica/smth? :)
<anny> CrazyLemon, vaditi na sebi
<anny> ne
<anny> tudi to sem delala
<CrazyLemon> sedaj pa programiraš ? :D
<anny> http://www.modelmayhem.com/po.php?thread_id=574486
<Seniorita> ModelMayhem.com - See Linux IS A HOTTIE.....
<anny> svobodna umetnica in deklica za vse
<CrazyLemon> svobodna umetnica..to je pa zanimiv naziv :)
<anny> prosim lepo!
<anny> multipraktik bo bolje
<CrazyLemon> a si ti zenska varianta vuka čosiča..spletnega interaktivnega umetnika? :>
<CrazyLemon> oziroma sm slišal  za bolši naziv samo se trenutno ne morem spomnit :/
<anny> kdo je vuk čosić?
<CrazyLemon> ne veš kdo je vuk?! :)
<anny> ne
<CrazyLemon> pa kje ti živiš :S
<anny> v ljubljani
<anny> sem pogooglala
<anny> zanimiv tip
<CrazyLemon> umetnik pač!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> jap
<anny> gremo kaj ajat?
<CrazyLemon> prej ali slej!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39616/#p39616
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-03
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39617/#p39617
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39618/#p39618
<andrejz> živjo, dz0ny, crazylemon a mogoče obstaja kakšna določitev / dogovor kaj je pod Uvod v Ubuntu in kaj pod uporabno gradivo ?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz uvod je pač predstavitev ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> uporabno gradivo pa so razni PDF pripomočki
<miha> sm probu prvič sigen-ca uporabit
<miha> pa microcop plugin ni združljiv s firefox 18
<miha> fail
<miha> !forum sigen-ca
<Seniorita> Podpisovanje v Firefoxu 11 pod Ubuntu 11.10 - začasna rešitev ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5474/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mihap: Re: Podpisovanje v Firefoxu 11 pod Ubuntu 11.10 - začasna rešitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39619/#p39619
<CrazyLemon> Prosim, če imate kaj vpliva! Naj bo install na sw raid mogoč v naslednji izdaji desktop Ubuntuja. Vse stroje v službi in doma imam na raidu. Prosim! Če verjamete ali ne - to mi gre tako na živce, da občasno razmišljam o drugih distribucijah. hvala in lp
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOL!
<CrazyLemon> sej server pa ponuja sw raid ane? :D
<miha> khm
<miha> kak v virtualbox pridem do onga seznama diskov
<CrazyLemon> fdisk -l ?
<miha> virtualbox
<miha> mam .vdi dodan not na stari poti
<miha> in zdj ne morm na nov dodat, ker je isti ID
<miha> bo zgleda treba ln -s
<miha> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39620/#p39620
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Oracle Releases Critical Update For Java 7 (7u13) and Java 6 (6u39), PPA Updated  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/NF0cTC9Hu7k/oracle-releases-critical-update-for.html
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Oracle Releases Critical Security Update For Java 7 (7u13) and Java 6 (6u39), PPA Updated  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/NF0cTC9Hu7k/oracle-releases-critical-update-for.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39621/#p39621
<zdobersek> sp
<zdobersek> sup*
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Working on New, Custom Display Server?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ebQpTDE1bJY/canonical-working-on-new-display-server
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84_: samo zate https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-yBEPCCoO_DA/UQqlupMIsYI/AAAAAAAAAsc/03EkSlr7eOk/s1244/tBXFL.jpg
<sasa84_> auč auč auč!
<sasa84_> temu se pa reče kul namizje :)))
<CrazyLemon> 288MiB rama kuri? pfft.. če je manj k 1gb pol že ni kul
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Under the Bodhi tree, Ubuntu found Enlightenment!
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKRbJCVzCcE
<Seniorita> Funny animals, EPIC CUTE - YouTube
<sterna> ok najprej sm prebral "katalena"
<sterna> and i was all like "DECLINE IS EVERYWHERE"
<CrazyLemon> opica je huda :)
<anny> katera? več jih je
<CrazyLemon> tista ki kaže rit :D
<anny> aha...se mi je zdelo
<CrazyLemon> pof.. hola unblocker in njihov proxy
<sterna> kaj je pa hola?
<CrazyLemon> !g hola
<Seniorita> hola.com diario de actualidad, moda y belleza http://www.hola.com/
<CrazyLemon> lol..ne to :d
<CrazyLemon> hola unblocker je extension za chrome
<CrazyLemon> hola pa je podjetje
<sterna> aha
<sterna> sm mislu da je evfemizem za hulu
<CrazyLemon> https://hola.org/
<Seniorita> Hola Better Internet
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> naj bi delalo tudi za hulu
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne dela :)
<sterna> ja js ga gledam skoz svoj proxy pa kr dela
<sterna> aha vidm
<CrazyLemon> js gledam bbc2
<CrazyLemon> pa je utter BS
<CrazyLemon> vsakih 30s buffering ...
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> aja video skoz tole?
<sterna> si tezko predstavlam da bi to dobr delal
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak hulu dela normalno
<sterna> js hardtalke pogledam skoz normaln proxy v londonu pa je ok
<CrazyLemon> prek enga druzga extensiona
<sterna> ja ker hulu ful folka gleda
<sterna> bbc pa ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak sedaj je top gear
<CrazyLemon> kar gleda kr dost folka
<CrazyLemon> za pop...
<sterna> aja pol pa ne vem
<sterna> sm kr vesel da ne gledam top gear :)
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da imam tok sivih las
<zdobersek> star si k sekvoja
<CrazyLemon> ne..mam pa tok sivih las!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> nič hudega
<anny> tipi ste s sivimi lasmi Å¡armantni"
<dz0ny> hi
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj pa če nimaš (več) las? :F
 * dz0ny back from internet darkness
<LorD_DDooM> TF2 Y/N?
<sterna> hmph
<zdobersek> uh, cs moram pogledat, ce dela
<sterna> men tut bezi kosa s lude glave
<sterna> ampak siva pa ni
<sterna> no al pa je, pa se sam skrivajo med zlatimi prameni :)
<dz0ny> TF2 N :/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj si me neki omenjal, log je poln connecting (attempt 255x)...
<CrazyLemon> [11:09:52] <andrejz> živjo, dz0ny, crazylemon a mogoče obstaja kakšna določitev / dogovor kaj je pod Uvod v Ubuntu in kaj pod uporabno gradivo ?
<dz0ny> aha ste rešil?
<dz0ny> oz baje da lhko pogledam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa naj bi rešili... uvod je predstavitev ubuntuja uporabna gradiva pa pdf & stuff
<CrazyLemon> i presume
<dz0ny> mhm
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, sive laske maš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jp
<sasa84_> uuu
<sasa84_> zdobersek, pol ap je CrazyLemon res sekvoja
<zdobersek> ampak ... od cesa? :>
<LorD_DDooM> lol
<sasa84_> zdobersek, pojma nimam :P
<sasa84_> sej nč kej tazga ne dela
<anny> sekvoja :)
<sasa84_> razumem, da je LorD_DDooM zgubu vse lase, k ma tok hud Å¡iht a ne...pa ful biciklira, sam CrazyLemon .... :P
<sterna> mislm da je to v splosnem bl stvar dedne zasnove
<sterna> sicer stres pa drugi okoljski dejavniki znatno vplivajo
<LorD_DDooM> izgubil...to je genetika next level...
<sterna> sam da bi se sekiru zarad tega pa res nima smisla
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXOK-ZVJMaU
<Seniorita> Patrick Stewart interview - Parkinson - BBC - YouTube
<sterna> ta video vsakmu pokazem k jamra
<sterna> da nima vec tok las.
<sterna> dobr video je.
<LorD_DDooM> Stewart legenda
<sterna> pr 1:55 je story
<sterna> k je ful dobr
<LorD_DDooM> Edini problem je, ker te skoz v bučo zebe
<sterna> ah sej to se pa da kupt take posebne naprave
<sterna> mislm da se imenujejo "kape" al neki v tem stilu :)
<LorD_DDooM> Da, da, samo večina ljudi ne zastopi zakaj nosis dotične gadgete :)
<sasa84_> oba sta zlo Å¡armantna :)
<anny> ane?
<sasa84_> mm
<anny> za polizat!
<CrazyLemon> glavo?
<anny> vse
<sterna> v bistvu poznam kr ene par ljudi k nosjo kape skor celo leto tut kadar majo skalp na glavi
<sterna> so pa vsi kolesarji
<sterna> ne mene lizat.
<sterna> gripo mam
<anny> tudi jaz
<sterna> pa gospa tut uveljavljajo predlizno pravico.
<anny> v to pravico se seveda ne nameravam vtikati
<sterna> ze tretji strain gripe letos
<sterna> ta je bil najbl bad, sm meu dva dni skor 40
<sterna> tret dan pa kr nenadoma cist normalna temperatura, sam vse me boli
<sterna> drug let se grem cept.
<anny> gripa traja 7 dni če jo zdraviš in en teden če jo ne
<sterna> s prevec folka mam stike
<sterna> ja sej nimas kej zdravt
<sterna> velik vode sn spiu
<anny> v cepivu je 120 sezonskih vrst virusov, lahko pa pride 121 in si na istem
<CrazyLemon> cepljenje sux
<anny> saj to
<anny> piti počivati in spati
<sterna> precej manj sux cepljenje kokr sux zbolet
<sterna> jutr morm dva sestanka skenslat
<anny> za tiste, ki so veliko v stiku z ljudmi  je kar priporočjivo
<CrazyLemon> js sm se cepil in sem bil 2 dni nepremičen :)
<sterna> no jsm bil to sezono vec kot dva tedna
<sterna> z zlo razlicnimi simptomi sicer
<sterna> pa to niti ni najbl bad
<CrazyLemon> od takrat se nisem več cepil.. and i'm fine :)
<sterna> crap je da domov k pamzem nosim
<sterna> no, enkrat sm se tut js nalezu od njih
<anny> CrazyLemon ti je cena zrasla - nepremičnine pa to? :)
<CrazyLemon> anny ne :/
<CrazyLemon> recesija pa to :/
<sterna> CrazyLemon: sej se ni treba vsak dan cept.
<anny> v vrtcu lezejo en po drugem in kihajo v drugega
<sterna> ja moji ne hodjo v vrtec, se pa velik druzijo z ostalimi
<CrazyLemon> sterna sploh se ni treba cepit :)
<anny> no kjerkoli
<sterna> CrazyLemon: ce nimas stika z virusi, pol to drzi.
<sterna> ampak js ga mam ocitno kr precej.
<anny> vsak zase ve, kaj je manjše zlo
<sterna> ce pa hocs rect da cepljenje nima ucinka pol pa
<sterna> well, you're wrong.
<CrazyLemon> ima učinek ampak farmacevti to mal preveč napihnejo vse skupaj.. ker bi pač radi prodali cepivo :)
<anny> ima efekt, a beri zgoraj
<sterna> CrazyLemon: cepjo zdravniki, ne farmacevti
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz se moram Å¡e za klope, tretjo rundo.
<CrazyLemon> pametno lord! :9
 * CrazyLemon sovraži klope
<sterna> kdorkoli je od bliz vidu meningitis dobr ve zakaj
<LorD_DDooM> Saj...
<LorD_DDooM> Med drugim in tretjim cepljenjem imaš 12 mesecev pavze
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> pol je pa na 5 let
<LorD_DDooM> Glede na to koliko klopov sem že fasal med kolesrjenjem v naravi...
<sterna> booster
<LorD_DDooM> Ali pa tekom
<sterna> ma js nism se nobenga, je pa teta mela meningitis in se vedno ful slabs vid
<sterna> od klopa
<sterna> je bla strasn nasprotnik cepljenja pa kako so to farmacevtske zarote
<sterna> zdej si je pa nekak premislna
<sasa84_> jaz tud dobim kšnga klopa, ko grem v gozd... ampak se pregledam pa ga dam takoj potem ven
<sterna> ja mors met ksne 24 ur za zadostno infekcijo
 * CrazyLemon se pošprica in ne faše nobenga
<sterna> sam ce taboris je to hitr
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem jih imel polno, ampak k sreči noebnega okužena...sem bil ap enkrat z očetom v bolnici pri okuženih z KME...odtakrat vedno previden, vse cunje gredo v pranje, itd
<sterna> cept je najbl zihr
<LorD_DDooM> Definitivno..samo Å¡e zmerom je nevarnost borelioze
<LorD_DDooM> Preventiva>kurativa
<sterna> to pa vsak dan skatlco sumameda, pa je!
<LorD_DDooM> Antibiotike vsak dan?
<lynxlynxlynx> borelioza tud ni problem, če takoj opaziš
<anny> vsak zase ve, kaj je manjše zlo
<lynxlynxlynx> meni mislim, da se ne pozna :)
<anny> uuuuh...sovražim golazen
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa nikar na krim in okolico, tam pomladi mrgoli kot v karnijcih
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz veliko časa preživim v naravi, kolesarim po par dni, prenočim v gozdovim...klopi so nekaj normalnega, sem se navadil, zato sem cepil...samo jemati antibiotike vsak dan mi je rahlo radikalna ideja
<LorD_DDooM> Krim mi je pa "domači teren"
<sasa84_> LorD_DDooM, prenočuješ v gozdovih ^^
<zdobersek> lep hrib.
 * sasa84_ se bo našemila v srno
<LorD_DDooM> Ja sasa84_  , kolo, spalka in jaz.
<CrazyLemon> why ??? :)
<LorD_DDooM> če imaš celodnevno turo,l pa nimaš pri kakihkolegih prespati, potem je spalka najbolja rešitev..
<LorD_DDooM> 100 km+
<CrazyLemon> sej obstajajo prenočišča..topla.. klopless :D
<zdobersek> bearless
<lynxlynxlynx> poleti je lepo zuni spat
<sterna> LorD_DDooM: ja, za preventivo :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ni ga lepšega kot prenočiti na vrhu hriba, kaj ti bodo neke koče pa to :)
<sterna> na krimu jih je kr noro ja
<sterna> en kp jagrov poznam k po 10 letih ne morjo vec hodt :|
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: a tam na primorskem sploh poznate klope ali so samo  stvari iz pravljic? :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM am.. ni jih toliko ne :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj na obali ne
<CrazyLemon> pa če ga dobiš..skoraj zihr ni z virusom
<LorD_DDooM> Ker tule v civilizaciji jih je polno...še na vrtu v centu Lj sem na mačku našel enega
<LorD_DDooM> sterna: kernel upgrade?
<sterna> ma ne, jittery link na tushostingu
<sterna> 10-50% packet lossa je blo
<sterna> dunno why
<sterna> do vseh masin tam sm mel isto, tko da je mogl bit neki na njihovi infrastrukturi
<sterna> zdej je zgleda ze mim
<LorD_DDooM> Svašta
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] getdeb / playdeb, nedosegljiva internetna stran  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39622/#p39622
<dz0ny> lol @godaddy http://logos-creative.com/a-practical-way-to-fight-sexism-in-tech-today-literally-today/
<sterna> omg
<dz0ny> sterna: https://twitter.com/DaveKoopman/status/298159727676887042  pol si da pa Å¡e cso titulo
<sterna> kaj pa je "CSO" ?
<dz0ny> chief science officer, v twitter opisu mu piše
<dz0ny> oziroma GoDaddy.com Chief Scientis
<dz0ny> t d:
<sterna> chief sexist probably
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> eh ti ameri http://superbowldrinkinggame.com/
<dz0ny> tole zna bit uporabno http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-programming-books/392926#392926 < List of freely available programming books
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Menjava Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39623/#p39623
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-27
<mihadroid> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<napsy> http://kendu.si/git/
<Seniorita> Git delavnice: basics & advanced
<dz0ny> hm Cena posamezdne celodnevne delavnice za eno osebo je: 350,00 EUR + DDV
<dz0ny> haha
<napsy> kr drago, ja
<dz0ny> well PHP and LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP) expert
<dz0ny> ni zame nek expert
<dz0ny> ce se mal zleht
<Sky[x]> aja posamezne uff
<Sky[x]> to je 2much
<dz0ny> je pa zanimiv da zelo mal ljudi napiše da znajo z git
<dz0ny> šele v zadnem času se to pojavlja
<dz0ny> zgleda folk noče blefirat preveč pri tem
<napsy> bols bit v takem primeru posten kot pa da naredis mess iz repozitorija :)
<dz0ny> force pushing prank :D
<napsy> jup :)
<mihadroid> Jutro sasa84
<sasa84> oj mihadroid :)
<zdobersek> this is not the droid you're looking for
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti si itak moja miši... ne odstopam od tega!
<idioterna> http://www.juxtapoz.com/current/drawings-of-men-farting-from-the-japanese-edo-period-1603-1868
<Seniorita> Juxtapoz Magazine - Drawings of Men Farting from the Japanese Edo Period (1603-1868)
<Seniorita> »These images, taken from scrolls produced during the Japanese&amp;nbsp;Edo&amp;nbsp;period (1603-1868),&amp;nbsp;depict&amp;nbsp;he-gassen&amp;nbsp;or...«
<idioterna> :japan:
<sasa84> jutro idioterna :)
<idioterna> zdravo
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon, MIÅ¡iLemon
<sasa84> jao, keri prdci :))))
<CrazyLemon> lp sasa84
<sasa84> a kej prevajamo CrazyLemon ? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si vidu kolk je tvoje znanje vredno http://kendu.si/git/
<Seniorita> Git delavnice: basics & advanced
<CrazyLemon> sasa84: ne :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny: 350€ + ddv!
<dz0ny> izkušnje z predavanjem že maš :D
<dz0ny> sam pokasirat zdej
<CrazyLemon> js bi v slovenskem jeziku opisal kaj sm počel za 350€ - ddv! :D
<dz0ny> well jasno ne bi blo hands-on approach :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny: bi!
<CrazyLemon> bi .bash_history |grep git kopiral na tablo
<CrazyLemon> in bi jim povedal naj probajo pa povejo kaj kateri ukaz naredi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, packonko!
<CrazyLemon> later! :)
<sasa84> aligejtr :P
<napsy> ce lih ne delas git carovnij
<napsy> pa ce nimas nekih nested repozitorijev
<napsy> ne vidis potrebe po advanced git
<napsy> saj jaz se nism naletel
<napsy> morm pa si enkrat tale rebase pod drobnogled uzet
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41342/#p41342
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: wireless ne deluje - ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41343/#p41343
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=697745000247569&set=a.600327109989359.1073741825.285409488147791&type=1
<Seniorita> Binarytides - Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<Seniorita> »What's your favorite distro ?#linux #ubuntu #centos #debian #fedora«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Medion S6212T  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41344/#p41344
<CrazyLemon> kaj vse folk ne bo počel za denar
<CrazyLemon> en možakar iz zagreba pršu po "donacijo"
<CrazyLemon> za 6 letnega otroka
<idioterna> a to da je 6 let star je problem
<idioterna> sej to mine
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ponkolan: Re: wireless ne deluje - ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41345/#p41345
<napsy> lol
<CrazyLemon> problem je to da je iz zagreba..obviously
<napsy> aja?
<zdobersek> a bi blo boljs, ce bi bil z Dunaja?
<idioterna> u zagrebu nimajo kej dost kolesarske infrastrukture
<yang> ce bi kdo rad imel fairphone naj mi javi na privat
<zdobersek> ... for free ?
<dz0ny> fair is not free
<yang> ni freephone, fairphone je
<zdobersek> how unfair
<idioterna> fairless.
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Rhythmbox CoverArt Browser Plugin Reaches Version 1.0  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/fdmy0DMCSy4/rhythmbox-coverart-browser-plugin.html
<dz0ny> hm zakajnje wd40 zelo slab za verige pri kolesu?
<idioterna> sej ni zelo slab
<idioterna> sam nc ne nardi
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] QupZilla Qt Browser Updated  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wXpUA2pKCTI/qupzilla-qt-browser-updated
<dz0ny> ne tle berem da skodi
<CrazyLemon> no naredi..spuca rjo če je na verigi :)
<LorD_DDooM> odstrani rjo IN mazivo
<CrazyLemon> no to :)
<dz0ny> also ne sme prit zraven lezajev, menjalnika ...
<idioterna> to je tut nonsense
<LorD_DDooM> Tako da z WD40 lahko mirno očistiš verigo, samo potem jo moraš obrisati s krpo in ponovno namazati s mazivom
<idioterna> litijevih masti ne mors stopit z wd
<LorD_DDooM> na verigi ravno nimaš litijevih masti, sploh ker se le te uporabljao za višje pritiske...
<idioterna> ne, to glede tega da ne sme zraven lezajev prit
<LorD_DDooM> inb4 načeloma
<idioterna> z wd40 pac naspricas mal na hojladri da zascitis pred "vodo"
<idioterna> k je v teh casih zlo slana
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko pride zraven, fajn ga bo spucalo, ampak čez par dni bo suh kot poper
<dz0ny> WD-40 works well as designed, but it isn't designed as a home fix all. It displaces water, that is it keeps bare metal from rusting.
<dz0ny> More appropriate products:
<dz0ny> PB Blaster -for getting something (metal) unstuck
<dz0ny> White Lithium Grease - For keeping something lubricated/moving/not squeaking.
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm komot naspricas ketno z wd40
<idioterna> sam pol mors se namazat
<idioterna> itak ce si pozabu ti bo skripat zacel po pol ure
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: wireless ne deluje - ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41346/#p41346
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Samsung To Unveil “New Tizen Devices” Ahead of Mobile World Congress  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zACiG1Gbgpg/samsung-tizen-mwc-event
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Make Firefox Use Native Notifications In Linux With GNotifier  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/DW2WMr3esb4/make-firefox-use-native-notifications.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ponkolan: Re: wireless ne deluje - ubuntu 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41347/#p41347
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nautilus 3.10 Available In Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/tU_nBnaT8EM/nautilus-310-available-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2090-1: Munin vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2090-1/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] In Defence of Choice On Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sa-TSyqgYeI/defence-choice-linux
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41348/#p41348
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41349/#p41349
<CrazyLemon> sup
<zdobersek> nathn
<zdobersek> true detective v queueu
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> no boobs this time
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<lipa> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1°C @27.01.2014 20:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 82%  oblačno
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<lipa> Ljubljana: -1.40°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:29:29, Sončni zahod: 16:00:05
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana brnik
<lipa> ARSO: Letališče Jožeta Pučnika Ljubljana (364m): -1°C @27.01.2014 20:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 88%  oblačno rahlo sneži
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23102,14.454972
<lipa> Uhk: -1.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:30:12, Sončni zahod: 15:59:51
<CrazyLemon> uhk?
<dz0ny> https://lwn.net/Articles/582585/
<Seniorita> A call for votes in the Debian init system discussion [LWN.net]
<dz0ny> le kaj si pokvaril
<CrazyLemon> thats your code
<CrazyLemon> not mine :D
<CrazyLemon> !g where is uhk
<Seniorita> The University of Hong Kong http://www.hku.hk/
<CrazyLemon> lol :
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> !g uhk slovenija
<Seniorita> Uhk Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Vodice Slovenija (SL) http://www.accuweather.com/sl/si/uhk/1628915/weather-forecast/1628915
<dz0ny> fail
<dz0ny> zgleda je spet ms dal geo podatke
<dz0ny> jaz bi to ven vrgu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<lipa> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 6°C @27.01.2014 20:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 95%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<lipa> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.4724999,13.616389
<lipa> Portoroz: 5.28°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:31:24, Sončni zahod: 16:05:17
<CrazyLemon> matr no..a nikjer ne piha veter
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi vn vrgu?
<zdobersek> stop ven
<dz0ny> pa sam izračunal vzhod
<CrazyLemon> mene ne moti :)
<dz0ny> also cache that shit
<zdobersek> cachez-vous cette merde!
<CrazyLemon> keš it
<zdobersek> !g cache cache
<Seniorita> Vêtement femme Cache Cache : mode en ligne & prêt-à-porter ... http://www.cache-cache.fr/
<chemist^> cer
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#51/master (Janez Troha): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/17732125
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<zdobersek> ne.
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<dz0ny> heh 1390863972.004011 [0 127.0.0.1:38902] "get" "cached:json:#{@(keyhash(url))}"
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -3°C @27.01.2014 23:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86%
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<jabuk> Podatkov o vremenu ni mogoče pridobiti...
<Seniorita> Forecast
<Seniorita> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -3°C @27.01.2014 23:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86%
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<jabuk> Podatkov o vremenu ni mogoče pridobiti...
<Seniorita> Forecast
<Seniorita> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 5°C @27.01.2014 23:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% Veter: vzhodnik 3.2 m/s
<jabuk> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<jabuk> Podatkov o vremenu ni mogoče pridobiti...
<Seniorita> Forecast
<Seniorita> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): -3°C @28.01.2014 0:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 86%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:28:04, Kulminacija: 12:13:02, Sončni zahod: 16:58:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur:29m:56s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 5.3°C @28.01.2014 0:30 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63% Veter: vzhodnik 2.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:32:18, Kulminacija: 12:19:11, Sončni zahod: 17:06:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur:33m:47s, Luna je v ščipu
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#52/master (Janez Troha): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/17734754
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-28
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#53/master (Janez Troha): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/17734868
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<lipa> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -3.1°C @28.01.2014 0:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 82% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.3 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:27, Kulminacija: 11:16:39, Sončni zahod: 16:02:52
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 32min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme rakek
<lipa> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -3.1°C @28.01.2014 0:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 82% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.3 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:41, Kulminacija: 11:16:50, Sončni zahod: 16:03:00
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 32min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme rateče
<lipa> ARSO: Rateče (864m): -3°C @28.01.2014 1:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 94%   rahlo sneži
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:00, Kulminacija: 11:19:14, Sončni zahod: 16:03:29
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 28min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<chemist^> u celo pise da snezi :D
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 5.3°C @28.01.2014 0:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 63% Veter: vzhodnik 2.4 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:18, Kulminacija: 11:19:11, Sončni zahod: 16:06:04
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 33min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<chemist^> samo pri nas je toplo :D
<dz0ny> to je za tiste k ni avtomatsko opazovanje
<dz0ny> .vreme kredarica
<lipa> ARSO: Kredarica (2515 m) (2514m): -11.7°C @28.01.2014 0:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 92% Veter: severnik 2.3 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:34:08, Kulminacija: 11:18:42, Sončni zahod: 16:03:16
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 29min 08s, Luna je v ščipu
<chemist^> .vreme triglav
<lipa> ARSO: Kredarica (2515 m) (2514m): -11.7°C @28.01.2014 0:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 92% Veter: severnik 2.3 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:34:11, Kulminacija: 11:18:46, Sončni zahod: 16:03:20
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 29min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<chemist^> .vreme slavnik
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 5.3°C @28.01.2014 0:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 63% Veter: vzhodnik 2.4 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:17, Kulminacija: 11:18:12, Sončni zahod: 16:05:08
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 33min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<chemist^> :D
<dz0ny> btw dela tud pvt
<chemist^> .vreme piran
<lipa> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 6.1°C @28.01.2014 0:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 56% Veter: vzhodnik 8.5 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:53, Kulminacija: 11:19:50, Sončni zahod: 16:06:47
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 33min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> pa .pomoc as
<idioterna> .vreme omsk
<lipa> Omsk, Omsk Oblast, Russia: -27.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Omsk__RU/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/RSXX0080_f.html
<chemist^> .vreme utah
<dz0ny> .vreme dublin
<lipa> Utah, USA: 7.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Utah__UT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USUT0043_f.html
<lipa> Dublin, Ireland: 6.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Dublin__IE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/EIXX0014_f.html
<chemist^> .vreme toronto
<lipa> Toronto, ON, Canada: -15.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Toronto__CA/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/CAXX0504_f.html
<dz0ny> .vreme sochi
<lipa> Sochi, Krasnodar Krai, Russia: 11.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Sochi__RU/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/RSXX1430_f.html
<dz0ny> lol
<chemist^> .vreme sydney
<lipa> Sydney NSW, Australia: 26.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Sydney__AU/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ASXX0112_f.html
<chemist^> :)
<dz0ny> .vreme melburne
<lipa> Neznana lokacija
<idioterna> o manjka
<dz0ny> mhm
<chemist^> .vreme melbourne
<lipa> Melbourne VIC, Australia: 32.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Melbourne__AU/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ASXX0075_f.html
<chemist^> da vidimo kolko je tam pri nasih :D
<chemist^> .vreme brisbane
<lipa> Brisbane QLD, Australia: 22.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Brisbane__AU/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ASXX0016_f.html
<chemist^> ni hudega
<chemist^> za ob 9h zjutraj
<idioterna> .vreme norilsk
<chemist^> 10
<lipa> Norilsk, Krasnoyarsk Krai, Russia: -42.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Noril'sk__RU/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/RSXX1597_f.html
<chemist^> cez dan je skoraj 40 baje
<chemist^> .vreme reykyavik
<lipa> Neznana lokacija
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> .vreme reykjavik
<lipa> Reykjavik, Iceland: 2.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Reykjavik__IS/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ICXX0002_f.html
<chemist^> haha
<chemist^> bolj toplo na islandiji
<chemist^> kot v celju ;D
<chemist^> .pomoc
<chemist^> .vrzi
<lipa> glava
<chemist^> .napoved
<lipa> V sredo bo pretežno oblačno, le na Primorskem bo deloma jasno. V noči na četrtek bo po nižinah Primorske pričelo deževati, v zahodni, južni in osrednji Sloveniji pa snežiti.V četrtek bo oblačno s padavinami, ki bodo močnejše v zahodni polovici države. V notranjosti Slovenije bo večinoma snežilo, na Primorskem pa deževalo.Tudi v petek bo oblačno s padavinami. Sneg bo marsikje prehajal v dež.
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> yang, si tukej? :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAcdvmnZ_GM
<sasa84> loool
<Seniorita> Baby Panda Sneezing - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Poor momma panda. She was even more scared than the baby was. http://www.sneezingbabypanda.com«
<idioterna> to je pa tok old
<CrazyLemon> iz rakeka je ...
<CrazyLemon> kul zadeve rabijo neki casa da najdejo rakek
<CrazyLemon> cca. 5 let v tem primeru
<sasa84> idioterna, sem Å¡ele dns vidla, ko je dal en na fb :)
<sasa84> (iz lj je drugač) :)
<idioterna> mogoce si pa tok mlada da prej nis vidla
<idioterna> sasa84: http://i.imgur.com/w93SW.gif
<sasa84> hahahaha idioterna, ta je skor Å¡e bl huda :D
<idioterna> but just as old
<sasa84> but still funny ;)
<yang> sasa, samo na pol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41350/#p41350
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Kateri trdi disk?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41351/#p41351
<sasa84> yang, mogoče bi jst nabaula un linksys :P
<sasa84> sej to je zlo podobn kt ta, k ga mam doma a ne? wrt54gl mam
<napsy> s fedoro ma kdo izkusnje?
<napsy> (linux ne zenska)
<lynxlynxlynx> klobuk
<LorD_DDooM> kaj te matra napsy? :)
<napsy> zanima me kok se obnese
<LorD_DDooM> jaz jo imam v službi inna domačem kompu.
<napsy> rawhide je kul za dobit nove paketke?
<LorD_DDooM> ja, bojda imajo kr proper...čeprav rawhide ne bi imelv produkciji. Še zmerom imaš lahko Fedoro 20 +rawhide depo.
<LorD_DDooM> Ker 21 pride Å¡ele enkrat avgusta
<napsy> sm prebral ja
<sasa84> http://www.joe.ie/joe-life/life-features/video-this-irish-ballad-about-lidl-and-aldi-is-probably-the-best-thing-youll-hear-today/
<Seniorita> Video: This Irish ballad about Lidl and Aldi is probably the best thing you’ll hear today | JOE.ie
<Seniorita> »You will never hear the experience of shopping in two of the world’s most well-known supermarket chains described as eloquently as it was by Mick McConnell in Listowel recently. Brilliant.«
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<idioterna> .plosk
<idioterna> no?
<idioterna> wat
<idioterna> dz0ny_: obvestilo o napaki
<zdobersek> jabuk?
<dz0ny_> t2 mahinacije z omrežjem ponoc
<zdobersek> kje si?
<msev_> kko preverm če mam libc pa libncurses , k jh potrebuje gcc-arm compiler
<napsy> ce ti uspesno zgenerira binary?
<msev_> :D
<napsy> kok pa preveris ce ti cevlji pasejo?
<zdobersek> na oko.
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<zdobersek> sasa84: ni vremena, ker ni japk
<dz0ny_> .vreme celje
<lipa> ARSO: Celje (244m): -1°C @28.01.2014 13:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 81%  oblačno rahlo sneži
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:04, Kulminacija: 11:13:02, Sončni zahod: 15:58:00
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 29min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> .vreme rakek
<lipa> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -1.5°C @28.01.2014 13:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 78% Veter: severovzhodnik 3.9 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:41, Kulminacija: 11:16:50, Sončni zahod: 16:03:00
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 32min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> .vreme koper
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 7.1°C @28.01.2014 13:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 46% Veter: vzhodnik 2.8 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:18, Kulminacija: 11:19:11, Sončni zahod: 16:06:04
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 33min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<mihaweb> dan
<zdobersek> pa je res?
<mihaweb> tu ste neki kolesarji tud ane? :)
<zdobersek> vsi tle smo kolesarji, sam da nekateri tega se ne vedo
<mihaweb> lahk mal reklame naredim?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^ ?
<mihaweb> https://twitter.com/SPEEDUPBAG https://www.facebook.com/speedupbag tole jutri zaštartajo kampanjo, če bi vas morda zanimal
<Seniorita> SPEED UP BAG (SPEEDUPBAG) on Twitter
<Seniorita> »The latest from SPEED UP BAG (@SPEEDUPBAG). Speed up bag - speed up your cycling with the bicycle bag«
<lynxlynxlynx> huh
<zdobersek> whatthefuck
<mihaweb> kaj :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja ta spoiler
<mihaweb> high tech :)
<mihaweb> lynxlynxlynx: majo pripravljen že fajn opis tega, jutri bo javno. men je všeč.
<mihaweb> tak da no, če se naročite, boste vse zvedl
<lynxlynxlynx> slaba taktika, da sikopante pošiljajo ven preden je karkoli znanega
<mihaweb> to je ogrevanje no, en dan prej.
<mihaweb> to je za prijatle :)
<sasa84> mihaweb, juhuuuuu
<mihaweb> sasa84: juhuhuhuhuh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: ?
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon:  dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej mihaweb
<sasa84> zdobersek, kavicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hotel sem da ti, kot patron tega kanala, podas mnenje o primernosti / dovoljenje oglasevanja v tej skupnosti
<mihaweb> zdobersek: saj niti ne bi oglaševal, če ne bi bili tukaj tolk navdušeni kolesarji
<mihaweb> sicer pa ja, CrazyLemon, bom kaznovan?
<zdobersek> .yt monty python burn her
<lipa> She's a witch! (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrzMhU_4m-g ♥13,972 ▶4,322,735
<idioterna> a ti tut tok vagas k raca
<Sky[x]> haha dobra :D
<zdobersek> ne, vagam kot zelo majhen kamen
<idioterna> Sky[x]: iz tega filma najbols je
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAaWvVFERVA
<Seniorita> Monty Python- The Annoying Peasant - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This scene features a Annoying Peasant that seems to know alot more about goverment than he should. SHUT UP! SHUP UP!!! BLOODY PEASENT!«
<napsy> hehe python carji
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek: oglaševanje je dovoljeno če imamo mi kaj od tega :>
<CrazyLemon> torej mihaweb ..we want test samples
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2014/01/srecnez_v_igri_eurojackpot_le_prisel_po_svoje_milijone.aspx
<Seniorita> Srečnež v igri Eurojackpot le prišel po svoje milijone | Zanimivosti - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Loterija Slovenije je le izplačala glavni dobitek v igri Eurojackpot, ki je bil vreden kar 21 milijonov evrov. Iz katerega kraja je dobitnik niso razkrili.«
<CrazyLemon> lucky bastard :)
<mihaweb> crazylemon: i know i know
 * sasa84 pihne CrazyLemon v uho
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> ooo sasa84 kaj bo dobrega
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem se prisankal domov iz službe
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, pridkan ;)
<sasa84> jst pa Å¡ibam na obisk ;)
<sasa84> čafči :D
<zdobersek> ping me!
<zdobersek> NAO
<idioterna> in what manner?
<idioterna> zdobersek: ping
<idioterna> a tko?
<idioterna> al ctcp al
<idioterna> icmp?
<idioterna> sonar?
<zdobersek> idioterna: tko
<zdobersek> hvala
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek:
<CrazyLemon> observe
<CrazyLemon> ping
<lipa> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> magic
<zdobersek> ping
<lipa> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> .plosk
<lipa> http://i.imgur.com/bRetADl.gif
<CrazyLemon> ah desktop..kako je to dosti boljše kot craptop
<zdobersek> boo
<zdobersek> mobile is the future
<zdobersek> so stay in the past, you desktop peasant
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot/#54/master (Janez Troha): The build passed. http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/17777754
<zdobersek> ?
<dz0ny_> .pic zdobersek
<lipa> https://0.gravatar.com/avatar/842dac7e3ee429930f6b9de12837fe60?d=https%3A%2F%2Fidenticons.github.com%2F59ca9a0aacb13b1d16316fac5407748f.png&r=x&s=140
<zdobersek> ... to si ti?
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> ja ocitno tud ti
<idioterna> a solid zero
<idioterna> dej se mojga poisc pls
<idioterna> da se vidm
<dz0ny_> .pic idioterna
<lipa> http://s3.discshop.se/img/front_large/83478/idioterna_import_sv_text.jpg
<idioterna> ftw.
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> that looks like idioterna
<idioterna> it does
<dz0ny_> haha
<idioterna> it looks _EXACTLY_ like me
<zdobersek> hahaha
<zdobersek> se suni je
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> she's hot
<CrazyLemon> and shy
<dz0ny_> .pic CrazyLemon
<idioterna> ma niti ne
<lipa> http://badlemonlacrosse.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/CRAZY-LEMON-REAR.jpg
<idioterna> a niste gledal tega filma
<zdobersek> enga sta se ze otresla, en vaju pa se lovi
<CrazyLemon> crazy lemon REAR???
<idioterna> no zdej ga boste ker vam bom povedu da je nasred gruppeknall
<idioterna> kjer ne simulirajo
<idioterna> na githubu zgledam https://identicons.github.com/a890e2d9f10f0177bfc67df69cddbd6a.png
<idioterna> kar je tut kr accurate
<dz0ny_> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Learning+Irish+the+easy+way_c7c64c_4993203.jpg
<Seniorita> Learning Irish the easy way
<Seniorita> »Learning Irish the easy way. . WHALE INN FASO. You paddy bastard.«
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/PxAkOCL.gif
<dz0ny_> .pic How we imagine programmers work
<lipa> http://static4.fjcdn.com/thumbnails_160x160/gifs/73/81/73816a_4993240.jpg
<dz0ny_> meh no gif
<dz0ny_> http://static.fjcdn.com/gifs/How+we+imagine+programmers+work_73816a_4993240.gif
<Seniorita> How we imagine programmers work
<Seniorita> »How we imagine programmers work. .. type random keys and it will look like you are a hacker. press caps lock 3 times and the screen will say &quot;access denied&quot;. Or press alt 3 times for &qu«
<idioterna> sej to je en hacktype.js al kva ze
<idioterna> http://hackertyper.net/
<dz0ny_> haha http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/it+has+started_36b9ef_4993861.png
<Seniorita> it has started.
<Seniorita> »it has started.. . I' m done trying to defend justin (ii) he' s so stupid (iii)( ii) 1 RETWEET 1 FAVORITE Highdeas - The fall has Begun. THEY' RE BECOMING SELF«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/forum/45986/testiranje_za_izbor_skeleton_in_bob_ekipe_slovenije_.html
<Seniorita> TESTIRANJE za izbor SKELETON IN BOB EKIPE SLOVENIJE | Forum | Bicikel.com
<Seniorita> »Opis strani ...«
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo??
<idioterna> js ne grem
<CrazyLemon> evo yang ..dobr deal samo zate http://www.kolektiva.si/ljubljana/dostava-slastne-pizze-z-enim-dodatkom-pri-halo-janezu-4548.html
<Seniorita> Dostava slastne pizze z enim dodatkom pri Halo Janezu
<Seniorita> »Koščki testa, s katerimi so peki preverjali temperaturo pečice, so z nekaj dodatki, kot sta paradižnik in sir postali prava poslastica za vse generacije. Veste o čem govorimo? O pizzi seveda, še posebej slastno vam bodo s tokratno ponudb«
<yang> CrazyLemon: za 4.50 EUR dobim jst tako pizzo v BS3, da jo 2 dni jem
<CrazyLemon> tako slabo?
<yang> hehe ne, tko velko
<yang> ampak za dostavo je 4.74 poceni
<yang> vcas sem delal tm cez cesto , pa je folk hodil po halo janez pice osebno
<yang> v plavi laguni so
<zdobersek> LOL @ limun
<dz0ny_> dfq http://www.kolektiva.si/trznica/paket-20-kondomov-amor-gold.html
<Seniorita> Paket 20 kondomov Amor Gold
<Seniorita> »V botaničnem svetu je razmnoževanje osredotočeno predvsem na žuželke, veter in kihanje. Ljudem gre precej bolje, saj osrednja motivacijo za napredek naše vrste niso alergije, temveč užitek. Premeteni kot smo, pa smo si pravila priredili &scaron«
<dz0ny_> ker opis
<zdobersek> kva je to z mimovrste
<zdobersek> nek sasav sistem od banke koper za placevanje prek spleta
<CrazyLemon> nigga pls.. banka koper roxxx!
<CrazyLemon> !g DC 3V to 7KV 7000V Boost  Step-up Power Module High-voltage Generator
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo DC 3V to 7KV 7000V Boost Step-up Power Module High-voltage Generator DC 3V to 7KV 7000V Boost  Step-up Power Module High-voltage Generator
<dz0ny_> haha someone stalking me http://si.linkedin.com/pub/janja-novak/89/6b3/a42
<Seniorita> Janja Novak - Slovenia | LinkedIn
<Seniorita> »View Janja Novak's (Slovenia) professional profile on LinkedIn. LinkedIn is the world's largest business network, helping professionals like Janja Novak discover inside connections to recommended job candidates, industry experts, and business partners.«
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25932352
<Seniorita> BBC News - Ukraine's PM Azarov and government resign
<Seniorita> »Ukraine's President Viktor Yanukovych accepts the resignation of PM Mykola Azarov after the government annuls a controversial anti-protest law.«
<dz0ny_> no zato ne maram teka pof linkedina
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Kateri trdi disk?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41352/#p41352
<dz0ny_> idioterna: jp so ze vceri
<dz0ny_> sam presidente pa noce
<idioterna> I am Seo Director and manage the all Seo work. I have lot of websites for exchanging links and do links exchange from quality of websites.
<idioterna> I believe:
<idioterna> wat
<lipa> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/616/730/3cb.gif
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: sej sta v istem fahu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a to je tista ki je poslala spam na info et ubuntu.si? :)
<dz0ny_> ne zali me
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: nvm
<dz0ny_> kak spam?
<dz0ny_> nc dubu
<CrazyLemon> neki je ponujala da bo naš link na eni strani
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: torej ti ne verjames, da je za uspeh potrebno trdo SEO delo?
<CrazyLemon> da bomo bl prepoznavni etc.
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: jp
<zdobersek> ni cudn, da nas je sam 32 na kanalu, od tega vsaj 5 botov ...
<dz0ny_> sam mi je za github
<dz0ny_> facepalm
<lipa> http://galeri3.uludagsozluk.com/138/facepalm_227785.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ahahaha :)
<idioterna> kdo tle mtb fura?
<CrazyLemon> ampak..vsaj lušna je (če je to ona na sliki) ..tko da dz0ny_ ..go for it :D
<zdobersek> http://brezplacnaseo.com/
<Seniorita> brezplacnaseo.com
<zdobersek> such optimize
<zdobersek> much links
<idioterna> not too seo
<idioterna> men se zmer ni resolval
<zdobersek> idioterna: ocitno nisi search engine
<idioterna> This domain maybe for sale!
<zdobersek> *maybe*
<idioterna> possibly.
<dz0ny_> al pa take no https://paste.sh/5W0jwxMY#fU5Ebb98VRmNaMPVLMl43NzV
<zdobersek> gethub.ch
<zdobersek> dost boljse ime IMO
<dz0ny_> sam je https
<CrazyLemon> self signed?
<dz0ny_> ne obstaja
<dz0ny_> nekdo zajebu
<dz0ny_> github.ch obstaja sam loada xyz time
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41353/#p41353
<dz0ny_> .pic zorinos
<lipa> http://zorin-os.webs.com/zorin-os-start-menu.png
<CrazyLemon> .pic zorin nos
<lipa> http://25.media.tumblr.com/a1183e34aa5c7f3980c34e6e69aede24/tumblr_mrswxqhPtS1rv2gk5o1_1280.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobersek> .pic vstaja osamelih
<lipa> http://imgv2-1.scribdassets.com/img/word_document/64200552/164x212/3b2cb961e7/1387929810
<dz0ny_> .pic koper pornič
<lipa> http://muzeumliteratury.pl/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/bruno-koper.jpg
<zdobersek> .pic lemon squeeze
<lipa> http://www.inspectorinsight.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/squeezing-lemon.jpg
<dz0ny_> .pic l4d3
<dz0ny_> .pic source 2
<lipa> http://wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/screencrush.com/files/2013/08/Left-4-Dead-2.jpg
<dz0ny_> http://www.valvetime.net/threads/source-2-left-4-dead-2-prototype-screenshots-leaked.244266/
<Seniorita> Source 2 Left 4 Dead 2 Prototype Screenshots Leaked | ValveTime.net | Valve News, Forums, Steam
<Seniorita> »Neogaf user "CBOAT" (crazy buttocks on a train) recently posted a thread highlighting a confidential PowerPoint presentation from Valve showing off the...«
<tadej> ppl a se komu sanja kje bi lahko kupil Xbox 360 250GB + Kinect?
<dz0ny_> bigbang?
<dz0ny_> pol pa v goblina
<dz0ny_> tadej: http://www.goblin.si/xbox-360/xbox-360-slim-250gb-kinect-jtag-v2?zenid=c0af028911e9cf13c2d1b4b8b6e446a3
<Seniorita> Igralna konzola Xbox 360 Slim 250GB Kinect | CoolRunner JTAG odklep
<Seniorita> »Igralna konzola Xbox 360 Slim 250GB Kinect s CoolRunner JTAG v3 odklepom po ugodni ceni. JTAG odklep omogoča igranje varnostnih kopij Xbox 360 iger.«
<tadej> dz0ny_: hvala :)
<tadej> cena je vredu?
<dz0ny_> no idea
<dz0ny_> ce hoces z pasnika igrat
<dz0ny_> se mi zdi kr pimerna
<dz0ny_> pa se garancijo mas
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] UsY: Tezave z zunanjim diskom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41354/#p41354
<zdobersek> seveda nocemo s pasnikov igrat!
<zdobersek> sej nismo kriminalci
<CrazyLemon> indeed!
<CrazyLemon> 350 za starega xboxa?
<CrazyLemon> raje kupiš ps4!
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<zdobersek> :'/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Tezave z zunanjim diskom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41355/#p41355
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical To Attend Mobile World Congress 2014 – But What Can We Expect?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vaEQdT2n14Q/canonical-mobile-world-congress-2014-app-planet
<zdobersek> ping
<lipa> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> lipa: hvala!
<zdobersek> .pic lepa lipa
<lipa> http://crispme.com/wp-content/uploads/Header309.jpg
<zdobersek> wat
<lipa> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/209/169/fuckyeahdemen-tia.gif
<zdobersek> .pic wat
<lipa> http://static1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20131209013558/theamazingworldofgumball/images/0/0e/Wat_zps3c5b202d.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://vimeo.com/85155619
<Seniorita> Edward Snowden's First Television Interview (ARD/Germany) on Vimeo
<Seniorita> »01/26/2014 Edward Snowden chose Germany's ARD to make his first television interview since he blew the whistle on NSA's global dragnet and illegal surveillance.…«
<zdobersek> .pic eduardo snowed-in
<lipa> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-aYsFilfqvxM/TWgOxHg3zhI/AAAAAAAABU4/XY1n0xkmqZA/s1600/001.JPG
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Elementary To Pick Up Shotwell Development  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1_Kin2YZRoc/elementary-take-shotwell-development
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Qt Web Browser ‘QupZilla’ Refines Features in Latest Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wXpUA2pKCTI/qupzilla-qt-browser-updated
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Samsung To Preview ‘New Tizen Devices’ Ahead of MWC In February  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zACiG1Gbgpg/samsung-tizen-mwc-event
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Why A Million Linux Music Players Is A Good Thing  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sa-TSyqgYeI/defence-choice-linux
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical At Mobile World Congress 2014 – What Can We Expect?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vaEQdT2n14Q/canonical-mobile-world-congress-2014-app-planet
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<zdobersek> faq da
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] UsY: Re: Tezave z zunanjim diskom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41356/#p41356
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Tezave z zunanjim diskom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41357/#p41357
<CrazyLemon> a je dovolj mount če je ntfs/fat disk ?
<CrazyLemon> tale snowden pa je en badass dude.. special forces..cia..nsa
<dz0ny_> ka hackaÅ ?
<dz0ny_> hm [ 346.206496] sd 6:0:0:0: >[sda] READ CAPACITY failed
<dz0ny_> to se men sliš kot sata error med usb controller pa sata controller
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..tega sploh vidu nisem :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak ko ga priklopi pa ni nobenih errorjev
<dz0ny_> ja k je smart izključen
<dz0ny_> pol naprej v logu piše
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> to ni pravi disk
<CrazyLemon> sda je WD
<CrazyLemon> [7:0:0:0]    disk    WD       My Passport 0740 1019  /dev/sda
<CrazyLemon>   state=running queue_depth=1 scsi_level=7 type=0 device_blocked=0 timeout=30
<dz0ny_> My Passport je zunanji disk
<CrazyLemon> tudi ta je zunanji
<dz0ny_> .pic wd My Passport
<lipa> http://www.thephoblographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/My-Passport-Ultra-Colors-Lo.jpg
<CrazyLemon> samsung m3
<dz0ny_> .pic samsung m3
<lipa> http://www.savette.com/wp-content/uploads/samsung-hard-drive.jpg
<dz0ny_> plastik fantastik vse
<dz0ny_> Ko ga priklopim
<dz0ny_> root@PartedMagic:~# dmesg | tail
<dz0ny_> [  346.206555] sd 6:0:0:0: >[sda] Assuming drive cache: write through
<dz0ny_> [  346.206556] sd 6:0:0:0: >[sda] Attached SCSI disk
<dz0ny_> neki cudn tole
<dz0ny_> on dva razlicna diska priklaplja pa odklaplja :D
<dz0ny_> PartedMagic mi pravi da hoce neki skopirat
<dz0ny_> clone al pa kej
<dz0ny_> aha rescue
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny_> po moje je sel sata
<dz0ny_> controller
<dz0ny_> odpres
<dz0ny_> vzames disk ven
<CrazyLemon> no napiši mu da bo vedel :)
<dz0ny_> prklopis na matično
<dz0ny_> rescue
<dz0ny_> ker to prek usb ne bo Å¡lo
<dz0ny_> oz ce ma esata bo slo
<dz0ny_> sam kabel moras kupt
<dz0ny_> ls -all :D
<zdobersek> ping
<lipa> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny_> ls -all (lepe sanje)
<zdobersek> wat
<lipa> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/349/728/ee9.png
<chemist^> ceer
<zdobersek> AYO
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-29
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Xubuntu Reveals 14.04 Wallpaper Contest Winners  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vJPp1X_EEYE/xubuntu-14-04-wallpaper-winners
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kateri trdi disk?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41358/#p41358
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] UsY: Re: Tezave z zunanjim diskom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41359/#p41359
<yang> Kogar morda zanima
<yang> Januarska izmenjava oblačil v Ljubljani + kreativna delavnica
<yang> Kdaj: 29. januar 2014 med 17:00 in 19:00
<yang> Kje: Waldorfska šola Ljubljana, Streliška 12, Ljubljana (jedilnica)
<lynxlynxlynx> :]
<zdobersek> bodo udelezenci med potekom izmenjave ... goli?
<CrazyLemon> pa ko Å¡ta voli ?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> od Najdi.si - "motokultivator"
<CrazyLemon> lol  :)
<zdobersek> hejaa sasa84
<zdobersek> kafe? zemljice?
<sasa84> oooooo zdobersek, moj zlati fant!
<sasa84> z veseljem!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: GARCON!
<zdobersek> sasa84: ignorira me
<sasa84> zdobersek, pač...tole je CrazyLemon
<sasa84> ko mu rečem za prevajat, me tud ignorira
<zdobersek> hja!
<zdobersek> banda kisla
<sasa84> zdobersek, primorci ...
<sasa84> za kazen ne bova praznovala priključitve primorski matični domovini :P
<sasa84> primorske*
<idioterna> izdajalca
<sasa84> :$
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: un cafe et un croissant, s.v.p.
<zdobersek> et pour sasa84 aussi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek that will be 8€ s.v.p
<zdobersek> s.v.p.
<zdobersek> n'est pas plus!
<zdobersek> tres bien
<zdobersek> .eurotip CrazyLemon 8EUR
<CrazyLemon> ne.. brez psov
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 24 GBP EUR
<lipa> CrazyLemon: 29.07 EUR
<mihaweb> se opravičujem za reklamo, sam včeraj ni bilo informacij: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/speed-up-bag-speed-up-your-cycling-with-bicycle-bag
<Seniorita> SPEED UP BAG - Speed up your cycling with bicycle bag | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »Worlds most aerodynamic handlebar cycling bag that heavily reduces air resistance of cyclist and increases cycling speed«
<mihaweb> lp :)
 * CrazyLemon Å¡e vedno ni prejel samplea
<dz0ny_> sej tud ne bos
<dz0ny_> ce bi bil zleht bi ti zensko torbico poslal
<dz0ny_> fake
<mihaweb> tud jst ga nisem :)
<dz0ny_> pa mas sample :D
<CrazyLemon> 269 USD????
<CrazyLemon> ta projekt bo tak fail
<CrazyLemon> za 30 USD dobiš dz0ny_jevo fejk zensko torbico
<mihaweb> crazy ampak če maš to, si 6% hitrejši od zdobersek
<mihaweb> zmagu bi
<zdobersek> hah
<sasa84> loooooooooooool dz0ny_
<sasa84> huda!!! :D
<zdobersek> 6% hitrejsi kot CrazyLemon brez torbice
<sasa84> CrazyLemon s taško... :D
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb meh.. raje vložim teh 270 USD v boljše kolo.. pa bi ga spet zmagal! :) tokrat fair
<mihaweb> jst sicer nism kolesar, ampak bi imel to torbico, da bi me vsi na cesti gledal :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdobersek te zihr nese
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..he's too tiny
<mihaweb> Å¡e google glass pa bi bil sploh car
<zdobersek> sasa84: tu sploh ni diskusije
<sasa84> jst mislm, da je zdobersek boljši na biciklu kt CrazyLemon ...
<sasa84> glede na to, da te v vsaki stvari nese.... te pa ja valda Å¡e na biciklu pele scat :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: tisto ne morem, ker nimam otroskega sedeza
<sasa84> go zdobersek \o/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 provociraš napačno osebo :)
<mihaweb> sasa84: tudi kavico boljšo skuha ane
<sasa84> valda!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdobersek te šišne s tastarim ponyem, k ma še košarco za špecerijo
<LorD_DDooM> ne vem, limona je že prav specialist vožnje v zavetrju in prehitevanja na klančkih.
<sasa84> kaj vem LorD_DDooM .... se mi zdi, da je zdobersek večji car
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM i worked hard for those skills! :)
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: verjamem. Pa še marsikdo drug da te je pošlepal :P
<zdobersek> TEAMWORK
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM jah.. glej pro ekipe.. vsi vedo kdo je kapetan :>
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, veter v laseh, z drogo proti Å¡portu!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kdaj si nazadnje občutil veter v laseh? :D
<mihaweb> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/mobilna-telefonija/nokia/razkrite-vse-specifikacije-mobilnika-nokia-normandy.html
<Seniorita> Razkrite vse specifikacije mobilnika Nokia Normandy!
<Seniorita> »Pametni mobilni telefon Nokia X, ki nastaja v okviru projekta Normandy, bo po vsej verjetnosti prvi pametni mobilni telefon finskega giganta, ki bo opremljen z Androidom.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/prepoved-tiskanja-kolesarskih-vodnikov-je-fasizem.html
<Seniorita> »Prepoved tiskanja kolesarskih vodnikov je fašizem«
<Seniorita> »Ministrstvo je z osnutkom zakona o ohranjanju narave gorskim kolesarjem stopilo na žulj. Vožnja zunaj prometnic ni dovoljena.«
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: dobra!
<mihaweb> ja kje boste pa zdaj kolesarl?
<CrazyLemon> po hrvaški :)
<LorD_DDooM> Okupiral bomo vse ceste! Od Ljubljane pa do Kopra vije se kolona!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, Å¡e jst bom Å¡la na bicikl :P
<sasa84> mihaweb, ti kej bicikliraš?
<mihaweb> odkar so mi pred 10 leti ukradl bicikl, nič
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/kratke/2014/01/gume_srbska_policija.aspx
<Seniorita> Srbska policija v sneg kar z letnimi gumami (video) | Kratke novice - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Potem ko so se policijski sindikati v Sloveniji pritoževali nad manj kakovostnimi znamkami zimskih gum za policijska vozila, v Srbiji policija za svoja vozila zimskih gum sploh nima dovolj.«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡e ni...Å¡e policija ne vzame :P
<sasa84> če*
<lynxlynxlynx> a ma kdo source od php pri roki?
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: reci
<dz0ny_> ravno prevajam :D
<lynxlynxlynx> v kateri datoteki je mail() definiran?
<lynxlynxlynx> na hitro na githubu isem našel, pa ne bi vsega dol vlekel
<dz0ny_> ext / standard / mail.c
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/php/php-src/blob/af6c11c5f060870d052a2b765dc634d9e47d0f18/ext/standard/mail.c#L101
<Seniorita> php-src/ext/standard/mail.c at af6c11c5f060870d052a2b765dc634d9e47d0f18 · php/php-src · GitHub
<Seniorita> »php-src - The PHP Interpreter«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/29/uk-government-plans-switch-to-open-source-from-microsoft-office-suite
<Seniorita> UK government plans switch from Microsoft Office to open source | Technology | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »Cabinet Office minister Francis Maude plans to standardise on open formats to cut costs on Office suite and break 'oligopoly' of IT suppliers«
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> oj napsy
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Kateri trdi disk?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41360/#p41360
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://demo.telesc.pe/
<Seniorita> Loading...
<dz0ny_> meta
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Aptik Makes Reinstalling Your Favourites Apps, PPAs Easy on Fresh Install  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7IUSxf-JOaA/reinstall-apps-on-ubuntu-fresh-install
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ugh :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wb!!
<zdobersek> ty! ty all!
<CrazyLemon> speech! speech!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kateri trdi disk?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41361/#p41361
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se velja? ponudba za speech?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you're acting like jaqueline bisset now.. no.. your speech time is over
<CrazyLemon> jacqueline*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFo3AvnJWO8    <- zdobersek
<Seniorita> Jacqueline Bisset wins speech Golden Globe Awards 2014 HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jacqueline Bisset wins speech Golden Globe Awards 2014 HD Jacqueline Bisset wins speech Golden Globe Awards 2014 HD Jacqueline Bisset wins speech Golden Glob...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: odpustim ti, da bom lahko lep.
<zdobersek> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are such a diva
<zdobersek> .pic talk to the hand
<lipa> http://bullonthehill.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Image.jpg
<zdobersek> kasneje, prijateljcki
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Skype for Linux Nixes Noise Issues, 64bit Bug in Latest Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EgNOdwa_vPw/skype-linux-nixes-noise-issues-fixes-bugs-latest-release
<dz0ny_> ok tale trusty bo polom
<dz0ny_> aac ni več možno predvajat
<dz0ny_> mp4 tud ne
<dz0ny_> hvac
<dz0ny_> lxc so dal alpha build
<dz0ny_> upstart pozira evente
<dz0ny_> upstart ne unmounta prov / al pa udev mounts
<dz0ny_> ntp je v strict mode, ne bo dovolil sinhronizacijo z pool.ntp.org
<zdobersek> gee, thanks Shuttleworth
<dz0ny_> nautilus is crashing like shit
<zdobersek> shitshitshit
<dz0ny_> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej se zavedas da je to se vedno alpha? :)
<dz0ny_> still
<dz0ny_> the stuff they broke is enormeus
<dz0ny_> aja install na lvm diske :D
<dz0ny_> FAIL
<dz0ny_> pri prepoznavanju kr isntaller crashne
<dz0ny_> to je slab znak za lts
<CrazyLemon> ce se bo to dogajalo v RC potem je to slab znak :)
<dz0ny_> ker ob nadgradnji iz 12.04 pol stvari broken
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne so kr orng spremembe
<dz0ny_> od toolov k jih ni vec
<dz0ny_> do paketov k so sepreimenoval
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ well mora bit..a je lts al ne :D
<lynxlynxlynx> CPU Usage	 0 / 100 MB
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<dz0ny_> edina stvar k dela nad preičakovanji je grafika
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zato ker niso oni odgovorni za grafiko :D
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: a to je l16 cache?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: yet
<lynxlynxlynx> ;)
<dz0ny_> mam obcutek da bodo xmir ustulil
<dz0ny_> aja pa for some reason gstreamer 1.0 ne more bit hkrati z gstreamer 0.10
<dz0ny_> utter fail
<dz0ny_> namescen to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ you worry too much :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4930#ov
<Seniorita> GIGABYTE - Desktop PC - Mini-PC Barebone - GB-BXA8G-8890 (rev. 1.0)
<Seniorita> »* Product may vary based on local distribution.Features latest AMD Richland APU A8-5557MFeatures discrete AMD Radeon R9 M275X graphic cardSupports 2.5” Hard Drives (1 x 6Gbps SATA 3)Ultra compact PC design – 0.88 L (59.6 x 128 x 115.4 mm)1 x mSATA SSD Slot2 x SO-DIMM DDR3L Slots (1333 /1600 MHz)IEEE 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac Wi-Fi / Bluetooth 4.0 Mini PCIe CardHDMI plus Mini DisplayPort Outputs (supports dual displays)4 x USB 3.0Gigabit LANHeadphone 
<CrazyLemon> tole pa zgleda sexy
<dz0ny_> kje pa to kups?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je že na voljo
<CrazyLemon> uvozniki v slo pa so avtera pa coolpc pa Å¡e dva sta
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kako je zrihtano hlajenje ker ni videt da je kaj placa za cooler/fan.. če je že gaming rig
<dz0ny_> cela spodnnja stran je hladilnik
<CrazyLemon> kje si ti vidu spodnjo stran?
<dz0ny_> spodaj :D
<orion1111> zanimivo, #django ma vec userjev kot pa #rubyonrails
<orion1111> a kdo od vas uporablja django prek cpanel-a?
<dz0ny_> that works?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme gažon
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 4.6°C @29.01.2014 18:30 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 65% Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.5 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:31:16, Kulminacija: 11:19:30, Sončni zahod: 16:07:43
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 36min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> luna*
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> fix it
<CrazyLemon> kaj je kulminacija?
<dz0ny_> poldne
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..prvič slišim za ta izraz
<dz0ny_> takrat greš v senco, maš sisesto, pa ne slika se
<yang> .vreme lj
<lipa> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1°C @29.01.2014 19:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 78%  oblačno
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:21, Kulminacija: 11:16:13, Sončni zahod: 16:03:05
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 33min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> brm brm brm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/znanost_in_okolje/2014/01/macke.aspx
<Seniorita> Italijan jedel le črne mačke | Znanost in okolje - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Francesco iz italijanske province Brianza je posvajal črne mačke, nato pa jih pojedel skupaj s prijatelji.«
<CrazyLemon> italijani pač..f'in weirdos
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Tezave z zunanjim diskom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41362/#p41362
<yang> http://video.kiberpipa.org/pot_jure_koren-linux_popoldne/
<Seniorita> Linux popoldne - 15 minut o multimediji z Linuxom - kiberpipa
<Seniorita> »Linux popoldne je namenjen začetnikom v svetu Linuxa. Jure je na kratko predstavil predvajalnike, ki so na voljo uporabnikom Linuxa, ter razložil občasne težave z lastniškim programjem kot je naprimer Adobe-ov Flash predvajalnik, ter prednosti in slabosti Linuxa kot osnove za multimedijski predvajalnik. Jure Koren uporablja Linux kot namizni sistem odkar ga je prvič namestil pred več kot petnajstimi leti. Znanje, ki ga je pridobil z eksper
<CrazyLemon> kok je luškan
<CrazyLemon> (vmesnik)
<zdobersek> a jst pa nisem?
<CrazyLemon> ti si
<CrazyLemon> attention whore
<zdobersek> kaj zdej
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti si najbl luškan
<zdobersek> a sem luskan attention whore?
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon pač...
<sasa84> ni
<CrazyLemon> res je
 * CrazyLemon ni attention whore
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti si pa tak "čvrst" fant
<sasa84> jooj, CrazyLemon, ne govor... ti si zihr največja kurbica pozornosti na ubuntu-si :P
<sasa84> ups :$
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bi neki reku.. pa raje ne bom :D
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon ....sej vem. si deliva prvo mesto :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj vem da veš..zato sem raje tiho ;)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> sva oba bl gobčna...nimaš kej :P
<CrazyLemon> ampak sasa84
<CrazyLemon> tvojega gobca ne prekaša noben!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> cake troll best troll
<idioterna> http://bou.si/4c/1391026482350.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> SEXISM
<idioterna> genderism,
<idioterna> akshully
<anny-> čer
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> a si se ze nasla na gugl maps
<zdobersek> street view?
<idioterna> mhm
<anny-> nope
<anny-> igram se s playonlinux
<idioterna> https://www.google.com/maps/preview/@46.031552,14.647234,3a,75y,303.13h,67.42t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sAyM9s6NDTsLyv5aL81T5KQ!2e0
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<zdobersek> https://www.google.com/maps?ll=46.271614,15.336179&spn=0.001094,0.002642&t=h&layer=c&cbll=46.271652,15.335895&panoid=gX2Vds4eWGOxYNvhTG3ifQ&cbp=12,63.22,,0,9.91&z=19
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<zdobersek> tule drvim dol s hriba
<CrazyLemon> očitno se je voznik tok ustrašu tvoje prisotnosti da je zapeljal na dvorišče
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a si ti kaj rihtal am... wp??
<CrazyLemon> there's something fishy
<zdobersek> ocitno ni posnel, ko sem vrgu belanco v zrak in se mimo popeljal po zadnjem kolesu :/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.virustotal.com/sl/file/24a0a1f990936558753ee0989069e3631ef912f1878f98c5f10c674d94566a60/analysis/1391036157/
<Seniorita> Antivirus scan for da7d48e0dff7893907f171ce365dd779 at2014-01-29 22:55:57 UTC - VirusTotal
<CrazyLemon> https://www.virustotal.com/sl/file/2b40efcd357c90c1f36db39f9a2629e0ec5c21f6b4600a9defcce824b85185a8/analysis/1391036348/
<Seniorita> Antivirus scan for 88e192439bf03a09f7bcdd1c6f2da029 at UTC - VirusTotal
<CrazyLemon> ti dve fotki sta se kar naenkrat pojavili v documentroot direktoriju
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: nope
<CrazyLemon> ta druga je celo za nek slovenski team
<CrazyLemon> !g asobi team
<Seniorita> team - [asobi] Change through design. http://www.asobi.si/web/about/display/17
<dz0ny_> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.asobi.si/web/system/application/assets/front/images/asobi_team-foto_01.jpg
<CrazyLemon> weird shit man
<dz0ny_> da ni kdo po pomoti root ftp uporabil
<dz0ny_> sej to majo cpanel ne?
<CrazyLemon> plesk
<dz0ny_> mja
<dz0ny_> pis jim ce bo se kej
<CrazyLemon> tale wp pa je ratal annoying
<CrazyLemon> kr noče se updejtat
<dz0ny_> mja bomo zrihtal auto deploy
<CrazyLemon> meh.. to je workaround - raje naj zrihtajo upgrejd
<CrazyLemon> že trikrat sm kliknu update pa začne pa se ustavi
<dz0ny_> ja host ma limit pa tist httpaswd login
<dz0ny_> pol pa vse zjebe
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ima tist login z updejtom? sej mu posreduješ ftp user pass za dl
<dz0ny_> hm a to ga jebe cak
<dz0ny_> bos neki prilomov
<CrazyLemon> Posodobi WordPress
<CrazyLemon> Prenašanje posodobitev iz http://sl.wordpress.org/wordpress-3.8.1-sl_SI.zip …
<dz0ny_> v index.php
<CrazyLemon> Raztezanje posodobitev …
<dz0ny_> ja ja
<CrazyLemon> in se ustavi
<dz0ny_> got you
<CrazyLemon> WHAT THA FUCK
<CrazyLemon> 5x že.. enako je bilo zadnjič.. pol se odloči "ne bom ga več jebal..evo mu updejt"
<dz0ny_> add_filter('filesystem_method', create_function('$a', 'return "direct";' ));
<dz0ny_> toe prlimi v plugins-mu index.php
<dz0ny_> mu-plugins*
<CrazyLemon> done
<CrazyLemon> and nothing
<CrazyLemon> razn tega da sedaj ni zahteval gesla za ftp
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> bova danes po 20.00 zrihtala autodeploy
<dz0ny_> pust zdej tako
<CrazyLemon> Mape ni mogoče ustvariti.
<CrazyLemon> Namestitev ni uspela
<CrazyLemon> vidiš ti ta BS
<CrazyLemon> a ustvari mapo
<CrazyLemon> just f'in bs
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-30
<idioterna> BigWhale: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a090GDZ_460sa.gif
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] UsY: Re: Tezave z zunanjim diskom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41363/#p41363
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> dan
<sasa84> hejhou :>
<yang> speed dating http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTuBf4BrIgE
<Seniorita> How To Get Girls To Kiss You. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Shirts Available Now -http://vitalyzdtvstore.com Thanks to the million+ subscribers.....CHEERS!!! I had to make a quality video for you guys so here you go.....«
<zdobersek> heya sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuuu zdobersek :))
<sasa84> lol, google street view je posnel naš avto pred bajto :D
<sasa84> pa moglo je bit dopoldne, ker mam okn odprt od sobe :D
<idioterna> yang: js nism nc naredu pa mi je kr ksna lupcka dala
<sasa84> idioterna, cel casanova :P
<idioterna> ne jsm sam hard to get
<idioterna> looks like it works
<dz0ny> ping
<lipa> dz0ny: pong
<sasa84> pinh
<sasa84> ping
<lipa> sasa84: pong
<sasa84> heh :D
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny in CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> lp sasa84
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če boš kdaj kolesaril po obali https://www.google.com/maps/preview/@45.507006,13.729993,3a,75y,185.62h,82.84t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s-wRnKBehzGX21uYrvIfOgA!2e0       je tukaj en fajn klanček :)
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/google-prodal-motorolo-lenovu/153391/
<Seniorita> Google prodal Motorolo Lenovu | Monitor
<Seniorita> »Google je leta 2011 kupil opešanega proizvajalca mobilnih telefonov Motorola in zanj odštel 12,5 milijarde dolarjev. Danes se je odločil, da Motorole ne potrebuje več in jo je odprodal kitajskemu Lenovu, za 2,91 milijarde dolarjev. Tukaj bi zapis lahko tudi zaključili, vendar je zgodba nekoliko širša.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lol wtf
<zdobersek> https://www.google.com/maps?ll=45.507009,13.729992&spn=0.03549,0.084543&cbll=45.506917,13.729977&layer=c&panoid=uYD5AHFJKyNnlY2qRMawWg&cbp=12,213.08,,0,1.13&t=h&z=14
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<zdobersek> kolk je %? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zato sm ti pa prilepu link
<CrazyLemon> kjer ni blurred
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> če si preblizu blurrajo znake..
<CrazyLemon> oziroma Å¡tevilke..ne znake :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce bos kdaj v okolici, je tale klancek zate https://www.google.com/maps?ll=45.507006,13.729993&spn=0.18,0.3&cbll=45.507006,13.729993&layer=c&panoid=-wRnKBehzGX21uYrvIfOgA&cbp=,185.62,,0,7.1600037&output=classic
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to sem ti pravkar skopiral :D
<CrazyLemon> in lahko bi se reklo da sem zdaj v okolici :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: *zdaj* zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> ta trenutek - ja
<zdobersek> zdej mam pa luste po kolesu ... :/
<CrazyLemon> go for it!
<CrazyLemon> lp
<dz0ny> dan sasa84
<idioterna> much anonymous http://i.imgur.com/BAFIq8W.jpg
<sasa84> hahahahaha :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a uploadam moj commute
<idioterna> evo sm ga dal stitchat
<dz0ny> http://maps.gstatic.com/m/streetview/?ll=46.051596,14.606077&spn=0.18,0.3&cbll=46.051596,14.606077&layer=c&panoid=Dzj8kurIOtriV2qAcvr-sQ&cbp=,34.35,,3,9.040001&output=classic
<Seniorita> Google Maps Street View
<idioterna> kr nice
<LorD_DDooM> http://howdovaccinescauseautism.com/
<Seniorita> How do vaccines cause autism?
<Seniorita> »How do vaccines cause autism? See exactly what the science says!«
<zdobersek> not blurred
<sasa84> lol dz0ny :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: LibreOffice 4.2 Released With New Monochrome Icon Theme, GNOME 3 Application Menu Integration And More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/53Zx9E15rXw/libreoffice-42-released-with-new.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Libreoffice 4.2 Arrives With New Icon Theme, Feature & Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3aHaAdG51V8/libreoffice-4-2-new-icon-theme
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1507940_763043053723179_318753289_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> s obzirom :)
<zdobersek> tezko je, ce imas velik avto
<idioterna> mhm
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cross-Platform Android Emulator `Genymotion` 2.1.0 Brings Android 4.4 Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/y_w8RJ8MUgg/cross-platform-android-emulator.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/arso-po-novem-objavlja-napovedi-onesnazenosti-zraka/328644
<Seniorita> Arso po novem objavlja napovedi onesnaženosti zraka :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Potem ko je Svetovna zdravstvena organizacija pred meseci na seznam najbolj rakotvornih dejavnikov uvrstila onesnažen zrak, je pozvala države, naj ukrepajo.«
<zdobersek> CJELE
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny poznaš http://community.nodebb.org/
<Seniorita> Index | NodeBB
<Seniorita> »Talk about NodeBB Development«
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> to je nodejs ne?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<orion1111> a je to alternative jquery-ju?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si tukej? napišemo novičko za LO 4.2?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ti kr piš
<sasa84> ok dz0ny_
<yang> najvišje dnevne od 0 do 4, na Primorskem do 13 stopinj C.
<yang> kle zmrzujemo tam pa 13 stopinj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 like join said..ti kr piš ne rabiš me za vsako novico vprašat ali napišeš ali ne :)
<CrazyLemon> napišeš lahko še kako se namesti (če moraš dodat ppa) ter kako se odstrani (ppa-purge) etc. :)
<sasa84> boš pa pol pregledu a ne...d ne bo spet kej narobe :P
<CrazyLemon> pa fotko uploadaš...of course :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu o http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/29/uk-government-plans-switch-to-open-source-from-microsoft-office-suite pisat
<Seniorita> UK government plans switch from Microsoft Office to open source | Technology | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »Cabinet Office minister Francis Maude plans to standardise on open formats to cut costs on Office suite and break 'oligopoly' of IT suppliers«
<CrazyLemon> sam.. nekak se mi ne da :D
<sasa84> lohk jo napišeš ;)
<zdobersek> moras jo napisat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj jo ti ne bi napisal
<zdobersek> je*
<CrazyLemon> ji*
<zdobersek> naah
<idioterna> yang: ce pr 0 do 4 zmrzujes mas neki narobe skalibriran
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2091-1: OTR vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2091-1/
<yang> idioterna: vec bi mogu bicikel gont pa bi blo
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> jsm dons su v office in nazaj
<idioterna> no fuss
<yang> mas video ?
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ... ppa-ja ne bomo dal :P
<sasa84> This ppa contains alpha and beta release (before the 4.X.0 release). Only for the most brave and courageous!
<zdobersek> I AM BRAVE AND COURAGEOUS
<sasa84> ok, bomo Å¡e to dodal :P
<zdobersek> zdobersek IS BRAVE AND COURAGEOUS
<zdobersek> type it, char by char
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 po dej link do https://www.libreoffice.org/download/?version=4.2.0&lang=sl&type=deb-x86       za 32 bit ter
<CrazyLemon> https://www.libreoffice.org/download/?version=4.2.0&lang=sl&type=deb-x86_64
<CrazyLemon> za 64bit :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej sam to sem...
<sasa84> nej bo sam to, kar je "za zihr" :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no kul :)
<yang> http://www.carso.si/dominor-psihicna-preobremenjenost/ste-na-poti-k-stresu/test-psihicne-preobremenjenosti
<Seniorita> Test psihične preobremenjenosti
<Seniorita> »Test psihične preobremenjenosti«
<idioterna> moja psihicna obremenjenost je nizka.
<Sky[x]> lp
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Fix A Non-Bootable Ubuntu System Due To Broken Updates Using A LiveCD And Chroot  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/IU8GdIAlNzc/how-to-fix-non-bootable-ubuntu-system.html
<Sky[x]> pozna kdo kj boljsega od tega ? http://shopify.github.io/dashing/
<Seniorita> Dashing - The exceptionally handsome dashboard framework.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dej poglej, če je ok
<yang> idioterna: blagor teb
<sasa84> aja CrazyLemon ...nek sm "lastnih" fotk posnela
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no nude photos na ubuntu.si
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> they are LO nude!!
<idioterna> lo nude?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/srsly.png ???
<Sky[x]> idioterna: uporabljas kaj podobnega kot je tole ? http://shopify.github.io/dashing/
<Seniorita> Dashing - The exceptionally handsome dashboard framework.
<sasa84> ??
<sasa84> pisala sem sam 1x :P
<sasa84> zdej je ok CrazyLemon
<idioterna> Sky[x]: ne se
<Sky[x]> idioterna: ravno iscem kaj bi uporabil za real time dashboard za stanje serverjov prkazovat na TV da vsak lahko vidi v firmi recimo :)
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: https://github.com/torkelo/grafana
<Seniorita> torkelo/grafana · GitHub
<Seniorita> »grafana - Grafana - A Graphite Dashboard and Graph Editor«
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, zgleda animivo morm mal pogledat :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, uporabljas ze ?
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> rabim za drug db
<Sky[x]> ElasticSearch uporablja nice
<dz0ny_> ob graphite me glava boli
<Sky[x]> why ?
<zdobersek> aspririn?
<zdobersek> kafe?
<idioterna> Sky[x]: mi smo kr sami
<idioterna> dobri 2 leti nazaj i guess
<idioterna> uporabl smo ene google visualization elemente
<Sky[x]> aha aha
<idioterna> sam to je zdej ze dolg obsolete
<Sky[x]> svasta tale ma vse za filtrirat kar hoces http://demo.kibana.org/#/dashboard
<Seniorita> Kibana 3
<idioterna> aha kibano pa uporablamo ja
<CrazyLemon> the new superman/batman movie https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/48cbc8f934ecb4093fe9f5d13e16c512/tumblr_mp8w74t7nT1s8wtw6o1_400.gif
<idioterna> i'm sure those are the entire contents
<zdobersek> fighting the superwoman?
<idioterna> ne vem kok je kej super ta woman ce ni lycra
<idioterna> mislm da je se vedno pretty much mandatory
<zdobersek> the mediocre super woman?
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, a Grafana ma kaksne alert scene ? da dolocis ce pride cez neko mejo da se obarva drugace ?
<Sky[x]> berem pa docs zdj ce bom kaj nasel :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a se bo jutr dopoldne objavl?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 enkrat okrog kosila! ko je rush hour :))
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj?
<sasa84> nč nč :D
<sasa84> zdej hočm namestit backtrack :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 povej mamici pa atiju da jutro okrog kosila bo novica gor
<CrazyLemon> :<
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<sasa84> naša dva sploh ne vesta, da se jaz s kšnim linuxom in prevajanjem ukvarjam :P
<sasa84> bolš d ne vesta :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si končala z urejanjem?
<sasa84> mhm...mislm :)
<zdobersek> .plosk
<lipa> http://i.imgur.com/Bp4P8l3.gif
<zdobersek> iiii :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2093-1: libvirt vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2093-1/
<sasa84> ooo, kok kjut zdobersek
<lynxlynxlynx> wordpressove privzete teme pridejo s kazalom in komentarji :O
<sasa84> mene tud še čaka spltna stran v WP
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> ej idioterna .... zdej gledam star wars...a veš d ni tok slabo?
<zdobersek> GLEJ
<zdobersek> NE SE TU POGOVARJAT
<zdobersek> porkamotorka!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ogDPnCvz2Y
<Seniorita> Super Bowl 2014 Commercials Sneak Peek! - Preview Best Superbowl XLVIII ads - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Preview the biggest and best Super Bowl 2014 ads! Top 10 Funniest Superbowl Ads: http://youtu.be/zLtAOhol_jo Sexiest Superbowl Ads: http://youtu.be/ixhYk4q0f...«
<zdobersek> raja, zakaj se pustis komercializirati?
<dz0ny> :d ravno mislu napisat
<dz0ny> da ga kicknem ce misle tle neumnosti limat
<dz0ny> to je huj ko spam
<zdobersek> BURRNN HER
<zdobersek> (kick him)
<CrazyLemon> neumnosti???? neumnosti??
<CrazyLemon>  the bitch comment rox!
<zdobersek> ziher bos kupil nek njihov produkt
<CrazyLemon> pepsi imam doma!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si_sl noče upgrejdat..zato pa en_US upgrejda brez težav
<CrazyLemon> stupid wp
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> še vedno teži da posodobim na 3.8.1 :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Professional Video Editor `Lightworks` 11.5 Goes Stable For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/28s-13__90Y/professional-video-editor-lightworks.html
<sasa84> luškan film :)
<sasa84> lohk bi še kšnga pogledala...me zanima kaj bo z vaderjem
#ubuntu-si 2014-01-31
<sasa84> zdej pa šibam pančkat ;)
<sasa84> lahkonočko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2096-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2096-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2095-1: Linux kernel (Saucy HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2095-1/
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> d-dan-da-dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41364/#p41364
<zdobersek> napsy: gres na FOSDEM?
<napsy> jup
<zdobersek> pol danes letis?
<napsy> aha
<napsy> ti tut gres?
<zdobersek> v Bruselj al Charleroi? :>
<napsy> Charleroi, pol pa z busom v Bruselj
<zdobersek> ne, mogoce naslednje leto
<napsy> aja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41365/#p41365
<zdobersek> ne morem letos ... doma smo lih tricetrtlitrsko nutello odprl
<napsy> uh, velik investment
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<sasa84> lol zdobersek :)
<CrazyLemon> lp sasa84 .. lahko kr objavis novico! :)
<sasa84> oki doki CrazyLemon ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41366/#p41366
<LorD_DDooM> grrr, v LibreOffice Calc še zmeraj niso fixali buga, da občasno ne moreš exportat posamičnega lista v pdf...
<lynxlynxlynx> a si ga prijavil?
<LorD_DDooM> je že tri leta prijaljen
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zelo obsežen opis na fb ter g+!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> je kdo že poskusil http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/professional-video-editor-lightworks.html ?
<Seniorita> Professional Video Editor `Lightworks` 11.5 Goes Stable For Linux ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41367/#p41367
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kot vidis si neki zaj... :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj preveri kaj si zaj... in nato to popravi :)
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/elibrary/case/dutch-city-ede-spends-92-percent-less-its-peers-software-licenses
<Seniorita> Dutch city of Ede spends 92 percent less (!) than its peers on software licenses | Joinup
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41368/#p41368
<lynxlynxlynx> LorD_DDooM: a ma reproducible test case?
<lynxlynxlynx> ti maš očitno en dober kandidat
<lynxlynxlynx> ugh, slovnica
<LorD_DDooM> lynxlynxlynx: da, na buglisti je potrjen, uploadane tabele in potrjene s strani devov
<lynxlynxlynx> super
<lynxlynxlynx> s 4.2 so preklopili na poppler, tako da bo mogoče bolje
<lynxlynxlynx> https://people.gnome.org/~michael/blog/2014-01-30-under-the-hood.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41369/#p41369
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41370/#p41370
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Notification Center, Google Now Cards, App Launcher Land In Chrome For Linux (Dev Channel)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/7WyPn4tqy98/notification-center-google-now-cards.html
<zdobersek> KJE STE NISTE
<zdobersek> napsy: srecno pot, bos pol kaksen report podal :>
<lynxlynxlynx> a mamo kakšno boljšo besedo za obfuskacijo?
<lynxlynxlynx> samoironično bi bilo, če ne :)
<zdobersek> hmm
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: skrivanje
<idioterna> obviously
<zdobersek> tega junaka so ze zabrisal https://maps.gstatic.com/m/streetview/?ll=46.051596,14.606077&spn=0.18,0.3&cbll=46.051596,14.606077&layer=c&panoid=Dzj8kurIOtriV2qAcvr-sQ&cbp=,34.35,,3,9.040001&output=classic
<Seniorita> Google Maps Street View
<lynxlynxlynx> prikrivanje bo boljš
<napsy> zdobersek: thnx
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> juhu juhu, evo me
<sasa84> povej zdobersek
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej smo rekl, d ne bomo dal ppa-ja, k je sam za najbl pogumne :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dvakrat preberi nato premisli ..nato napiši sklep :>
<sasa84> dala bom sam "več o izdaji 4.2 pa link :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 again..nisi dvakrat prebrala kaj Å¡ele premislila
<CrazyLemon> sploh se ne gre za PPA
<sasa84> ppa-ja sploh nism misnla dat... ampak tist kar je dal matej
<CrazyLemon> očitno moram narisat... kaj pa je NAD tistim kar je napisal matej ?
<sasa84> pojma nimam... zmer tko nrdim, da sam objavm novico
<CrazyLemon> vem da zmeri tko narediš.. zdaj pa naredi tko da ne bo notri posebnih znakov
<CrazyLemon> zaradi katerih potem novica se ne prikaže na forumu
<CrazyLemon> naj ti dam tokrat en namig.. "normalne" navednice zgoraj so ""
<sasa84> to je ""?
<CrazyLemon> to so navednice zgoraj ja :)
<sasa84> enojn je lohk?
<CrazyLemon> tudi
<sasa84> kaj tudi?
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> enojn je lohk?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> tudi    as in.. tudi ' lahko uporabiš
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da gre :)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41371/#p41371
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gsmarena.com/project_ara_will_remain_in_google_after_the_sale_of_motorola-news-7699.php
<Seniorita> Project Ara will remain in Google after the sale of Motorola - GSMArena.com news
<Seniorita> »Motorola�s Advanced Technology group which works on the project will relocate to Mountain View campus.«
<sasa84> old news :>
<chemist^> ola
<idioterna> o
<chemist^> kaj mate kaj izkusenj z metasploit?
<zdobersek> !g metasploit
<Seniorita> Metasploit: Penetration Testing Software http://www.metasploit.com/
<zdobersek> lube well, then go for it
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWGo6-7RX3E
<Seniorita> Commute #20205 - YouTube
<idioterna> i wasn't really sure i was completely mental until today
<LorD_DDooM> Dobro ga teraš...a blatnikov za pozimi nimaš?
<zdobersek> ne na sprednjo bremzat ...
<idioterna> nimam
<idioterna> sprednja zlo dobr prime v takm vremenu k je guma direkt na mokrem asfaltu
<idioterna> sej enkrat bom prodal ene 10 bitcoinov pa si kupu en spodobn fixed gear CX z diskom spredi za pozim commutat
<LorD_DDooM> Kr pri rdeči luči si se ustavil, ne morem verjet.
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<idioterna> verjetn mi je telefon zvonil
<idioterna> skor zihr ne pocakam do zelene
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWGo6-7RX3E#t=21m47
<Seniorita> Commute #20205 - YouTube
<idioterna> polcaj ne trza
<LorD_DDooM> Saj ti itaq ne bi n ič mogel, preden obrne...
<idioterna> vsaj jezik bi mi loh pokazu
<LorD_DDooM> Kakšen pa imaš to anorak?  Ali imaš spet kej evojega za dež
<LorD_DDooM> svojega*
<chemist^> .koper
<chemist^> .vreme koper
<chemist^> :D
<lipa> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 14.9°C @31.01.2014 17:00 CET.
<lipa> Vlažnost: 72% Veter: jugovzhodnik 6.6 m/s
<lipa> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:02, Kulminacija: 11:19:44, Sončni zahod: 16:10:26
<lipa> Dan je dolg: 9ur 41min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<chemist^> haha 15°C ;D
<chemist^> vas jebe? ;D
<idioterna> kako jebe?
<idioterna> a nis vidu kako ga carvamo
<idioterna> http://www.instantstreetview.com/2kue6jz3p0nmtz4ftznsz2u
<Seniorita> Jenkova cesta 3, 3320 Velenje, Slovenia | Instant Google Street View
<Seniorita> »Jenkova cesta 3, 3320 Velenje, Slovenia | Instant Google Street View«
<CrazyLemon> mmm
<idioterna> cunika
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDVzspo7p70
<Seniorita> Čunika - YouTube
<Seniorita> »pujs je zataval na dvorišče... obvezna uporaba zvočnikov ;)«
<chemist^> idioterna, ja ce vse drugje sneg pa mraz pa nevemkaj :D
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> a ni to awesome
<idioterna> moji pamzi so ze dva igluja nardil
<chemist^> itak da ni awesome
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> toplo = zakon, mraz = ni zakon :D
<idioterna> you got it all wrong
<idioterna> mraz = awesome
<idioterna> a nisi videota pogledu?
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWGo6-7RX3E
<Seniorita> Commute #20205 - YouTube
<idioterna> rain and wind and water and slush and i'm going 27
<idioterna> hitrej k avti.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Iris’ Is a Stylish Flat GTK Theme for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/i0SmagDxYo4/iris-flat-gtk-theme-for-linux
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41372/#p41372
<CrazyLemon> meni je zakon tko kot je.. no snow -> obala, snow -> povsod drugje
<idioterna> men je vseen kako je drugje
<idioterna> vazn da mamo sneg
<chemist^> idioterna, mraz je awesome samo ce je sneg, ce imas zadnji pogon na avtu in letne gume ;)
<chemist^> CrazyLemon, itak :D
<chemist^> grem jz
<chemist^> cau
<idioterna> krneki
<zdobersek> ce ti ni vsec, pol se vseki
<zdobersek> pol me* useki
<zdobersek> :/
<idioterna> wat
<lipa> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/549/501/bdc.gif
<idioterna> ker service to uporabla?
<idioterna> wat
<lipa> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/286/610/069.gif
<zdobersek> wat
<lipa> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/421/571/544.jpg
<zdobersek> watatatatatat
<lipa> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/420/682/42e.jpg
<zdobersek> huh
<idioterna> hmnja
<idioterna> js bom pomoje kr lipo queryjal za te picse
<zdobersek> loh tut na pvt
<idioterna> ja ja
<idioterna> no worries
<zdobersek> v bistvu ne
<idioterna> ma ne sej bom pocaku dzonija
<zdobersek> ne tega delat
<zdobersek> we want to wat as well
<idioterna> da mi pove ker api nuca
<idioterna> grem domov zdej
<idioterna> srecno
<zdobersek> s kolesom?
<idioterna> yup
<zdobersek> ... v prtlaznjiku?
<idioterna> ne
<zdobersek> ptrljazniku*
<idioterna> sej mam kamerco
<idioterna> bom posneu
<idioterna> mam tut uno zomg luc tko da se bo kej vidl
<zdobersek> upam, da mas tut luc
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> pazi led
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kScGBvNFSDc#t=24m
<Seniorita> Commute #3360 - YouTube
<idioterna> pazm led
<Seniorita> »http://app.strava.com/activities/51425484«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej imas source na github.com/ubuntusi/ircbot
<CrazyLemon> /s/ubuntusi/ubuntu-si
<zdobersek> lipa is cool, but she's no Anna
<CrazyLemon> true that
<idioterna> kje ma pa anna github?
<CrazyLemon> !g botten anna source code
<Seniorita> WebScan Boten-Anna - Hakenberg.de http://hakenberg.de/networking/webscan_boten-anna.htm
<idioterna> that's no github
<idioterna> it's a space station
<yang> idioterna: pr 23:27 si samga sebe prehitu
<zdobersek> idioterna: to mas gladke pnevmatike, al kej bolj oprijemajocega?
<idioterna> yang: kje to
<idioterna> zdobersek: navadne ultremo zx clincherje
<zdobersek> o.0
<idioterna> what
<idioterna> sej se ful hudo primejo
<idioterna> sploh u takmle
<idioterna> k je dost mehko da dzabe do asfalta zareze
<yang> idioterna: kje mas video od vceraj ko je snezil
<idioterna> yang: amm
<idioterna> yang: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fsuB8PEaXo je vceri zjutri http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWGo6-7RX3E je pa dons zjutri
<Seniorita> Commute #13474 - YouTube
<idioterna> zdele do doma pa se delam mp4
<idioterna> uploadal se bo pa itak sto let
<yang> kul
<yang> idioterna: dobr ravnotezje mas
<idioterna> i don't have much choice there
<yang> idioterna: kok si pa rabu vec cajta da si prsu do sluzbe kot sicer po suhem
<idioterna> zjutri ene 7 minut
<idioterna> zdele pa ene 9
<idioterna> k je zmrznen
<yang> aja sej ti sploh ne mors drgac v sluzbo kot tkole, LPP busa verjetno ni gih v blizini
<idioterna> aja ne to je
<idioterna> 11ka pele od doma do offica prakticno direkt
<idioterna> sam se vseen vec k 45 minut cijaz
<sasa84> evo, dobil smo Å¡trom :P
<idioterna> o a ti tut
<idioterna> baje cela postojna ni mela
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> pivka/postojna je blo že dopoldne grozljivo
<idioterna> da ste vse hoste podrl da ste se grel sm slsiu
<idioterna> slisu
<sasa84> no, naša ulica je mela pa na drugačen način grozljiv dan :(
<idioterna> kaj ste pa delal
<sasa84> zjutri, ko je šel oči v službo, je najdu soseda sred ceste... vrjetno ga je infarkt, ko je kidal za v šiht
<idioterna> aha fun
<idioterna> bratrancu je babico ubil en strdek
<idioterna> no ne cist
<sasa84> 2 mejhna otroka, žena par let starej od mene
<idioterna> pac nezavestno je nasu
<sasa84> čist bed :\
<idioterna> valda je kej zivljensko zavarovan pa to
<sasa84> zihr je kej...
<idioterna> jsm tok da ucasih kr gruntam ce neb pred bus zahodu
<idioterna> da bi se suni loh u dnaru valala
<sasa84> joj :)
<sasa84> idioterna, ma sm zihr, da ma raj tebe ;)
<idioterna> ja men se tut zdi
<idioterna> joj zbudit bi jo mogu da greva pogledat ksn film
<yang> bols da te ubije, kt da te pohab
<idioterna> aja nja
<idioterna> sej tut za pohablen bit sm dobr zavarvan
<idioterna> sam pomoje bi pol su kr na dignitas
<idioterna> ce bi biu res kripl
<yang> ce bi se zavedal se
<idioterna> tko ornk
<yang> pr mozganski kapi si dojenck
<idioterna> nja to je kurac k pr nas ne mors
<idioterna> vnaprej rect da ce si rastlina nej te terminirajo
<yang> mojga soseda je trofil par let nazaj mozganska kap
<yang> predvsem pomoje zaradi kajenja
<yang> na starost
<idioterna> kok je bil pa str
<yang> jah cez 70
<idioterna> babica od bratranca je bla 91 tko da
<yang> zdej je okol 80 ze
<idioterna> aja eh to je itak
<idioterna> tut ce si zdrav
<idioterna> so odds against you
<yang> on si je sicer opomogel
<idioterna> ja naucit se mors na novo ksnih stvari
<yang> ampak je paraliziran na eno stran
<idioterna> mam tut js par znancev
<lynxlynxlynx> pred parimi dnevi je bilo objavljeno eno 4/5 predavanje na rsa na to temo
<lynxlynxlynx> možgani so bolj plastični kot pričakovano
<pitko> dan
<pitko> večer
<pitko> :)
<pitko> kaj je bol Ubuntu server al centos v vlogi Kvmja?
<idioterna> vseen je
<pitko> ja se mi je zdelo
<pitko> idioterna zdej k je tok snega pa nemoraš kolesart ? al ni ovira
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-01
<sasa84> jutro miške ;)
<johnnyyy> jutro :)
<johnnyyy> kako saša, si dobro spala?
<sasa84> jutro johnnyyy :)
<sasa84> sem sem, hvala :) ti?
<johnnyyy> sasa84: kratko a sladko :)
<idioterna> ta pitko se heca
<yang> Najhuje je na področju Starega trga, kjer so odjemalci na področju Babnega polja že od 21. ure dalje brez električne energije, odjemalci na področju Rakeka pa so brez električne energije 19 ur.
<yang> mi mamo pa stabilno elektriko uptime mam 220 dni brez ups-a
<yang> vsaj nekaj...
<idioterna> Uploading your video. 496 minutes remaining.
<idioterna> glede na to da je blo ko sm su spat se 3000 minut
<idioterna> je kr pospesl neki
<yang> heh
<yang> kaksen uplink pa mas ?
<idioterna> 10/10 t-2 dsl
<yang> hm
<yang> pa tok poccas loaada ?
<idioterna> sej ni 10/10
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> placujem 10/10 no
<yang> hm
<yang> zanimvo men so na T-2 rekli da ni mozno vec kot 2mbit dobit na eno parico
<yang> se pravi tok je maximalen uplink baje tule
<yang> verjetno sem predalec od centrale
<yang> un tehnik ko je meril signal VDSLja je popisal cel list papirja s podatki
<idioterna> aja ne js sm okol 1 km
<idioterna> sej sm mogu mal zgulfat
<idioterna> sm reku da rabm 3 etelevizije
<idioterna> televizije
<idioterna> pa so rekl "joj tezko, bomo zrihtal neki"
<idioterna> pol sm pa reku "ah dejte mi pol kr 10/10"
<idioterna> pa so mi dal
<idioterna> okol 6-7 uplinka mam
<yang> hehe
<yang> aja ce gledas TV pol je to drugo, jst mam stream preko XBMC kr
<yang> da ne placujem dodatno
<idioterna> js ne gledam tv
<idioterna> js sm sam hotu met dobr bitrate
<yang> hehe
<yang> povlec optiko do vseh sosedov
<yang> pa pol do najblizjega FTTHja
<yang> jih spatchas
<yang> Tko dobr formatiranih mailov kot jih razposilja FSF (supporter) pa nisem od nikogar prejel
<yang> Je kdo na Fosdemu ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] morskazvezda: Nov uporabnik Ubuntu-ja......  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41373/#p41373
<sasa84>  odjemalci na področju Rakeka pa so brez električne energije 19 ur?
<sasa84> včer jo je res zmankal za ene 4-5 ur... sam je pršla okol enajste nazaj že
<idioterna> yang rad pretirava.
<idioterna> k verjame vsem tem vladnim medijem
<sasa84> namest, d bi mene vprašal, ker sem iz rakeka ;)
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> nekej podobnega je blo v iranu... po tv je blo svega i swašta, znanc je bil pa dol na dopustu in se je BP šetal po teheranu :D
<napsy_> pozdrav z belgije :)
<yang> sasa84: nevem zakaj bi bil iran sporen, moj sosed je bil tam leta nazaj in je rekel, da so prov prijazni ljudje
<yang> zivjo napsy_
<napsy_> hah
<napsy_> geekinje ki hekajo po terminalih pa ne vidis pogost
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> js jih vsak dan vidim
<napsy_> lucky you :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41374/#p41374
<idioterna> sm kr ja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41375/#p41375
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41376/#p41376
<Sky[x]> napsy: here ?
<CrazyLemon> nope..napsy there
 * CrazyLemon points at brussels
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf-5GXCNng4
<Seniorita> Commute #20206 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Jan2014/61383117.jpg?d41d
<speed-> lol
<idioterna> toj pa tko k se folk s klimo igra
<skyx_> lol
<yang> idioterna: haha
<yang> Fosdem ima Live stream
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: lenovo U310  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41377/#p41377
<CrazyLemon> 3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41378/#p41378
<chemist^> Ola folk
<bilko> čer
<chemist^> Kko smo
<bilko> gre
<chemist^> Gleda kdo tekmo mogoce?
<idioterna> kasno tekmo
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7EpCXmenRM
<Seniorita> Trabuko - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Taprava jugoslovanska cigara!«
<chemist^> Serie A
<idioterna> kaj je to
<idioterna> uni mercedezi tamali?
<chemist^> Iduoter
<chemist^> Idioterna...sport ki ni kolesarjenje...smth u know nuttin about ;))
<idioterna> tut o kolesarjenju nc ne vem
<yang> >> Vsa naselja v občini so brez elektrike. »Bojim se, kaj bo pokazala nedelja,« je pretresen pripovedoval župan Komidar. Vse ceste so zaprte, najhuje pa je na občinski prometnici od naselja Iga vas do Babnega Polja, kjer drevesa ležijo vse povprek.
<yang> zgleda so jehovke zadnjic imele prav
<idioterna> mhm, skoda k so po lublan strasile s tem namest po babnem polju
<yang> ja
<yang> vids napacna lokacija
<idioterna> boljsi GIS rabjo
<yang> baje je v bruslju +10 stopinj
<idioterna> a to se ti zdi cudn al kaj
<idioterna> a nisi mel zemljepisa nikol?
<yang> jah jst mam zmer v zavesti tm nek sneg
<idioterna> se niste ucil o severnoatlantskem toku?
<yang> jah pa bruselj je kr dost stran od celine
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> od celine stran?
<idioterna> city in the clouds al kako? :)
<idioterna> al na otoku :)
<yang> hocm rect od obale
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> ampak beneluksu se ne rece po nakljucju "low countries"
<yang> ja no spet tok dalec tut ni
<yang> 40 km po guglu
<idioterna> tam ni nicesar kar bi zaviralo zracne tokove iznad toplega morja
<yang> ja
<idioterna> jsm pa lihkar v queenstownu pristal
<yang> ja tm je flatland
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfMdTu-YNo8
<Seniorita> Poor Man's Landing at Queenstown, NZ (NZQN) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Original video is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mxmFCw-Dig Kudos to Google Maps team for the Flight Simulator mode with Joystick support.«
<yang> ne grem v NZ z avionom haha
<idioterna> kako pa?
<yang> nevarno zgleda:)
<yang> iz sydneya z ladjo
<yang> :)
<idioterna> do tja pa z vlakom? :)
<yang> hehe
<yang> s podmornico
<idioterna> zakaj zgleda nevarn
<idioterna> a k so visoki hribi?
<yang> ja ta nekam cudno pristaja
<idioterna> ker "ta"
<yang> z viea
<yang> videa
<idioterna> ja dva videa sta
<idioterna> en je originaln
<yang> zgleda un tamejhn video je taprav let
<idioterna> en pa js vozm google maps flight sim
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sam tam je nizka oblacnost
<idioterna> pr men je pa sonce
<idioterna> hehe
<yang> :)
<yang> evo odneslo je bota in dz0nyja
<yang> pa tut sase ni na spregled
<yang> sej
<yang> dva dni nazaj
<yang> je bil delni zled tut v lj
<yang> 20 min sem strgal avto
<yang> je blo za ene 2-3mm ledu
<yang> V vasi so že tri dni brez elektrike. Pomagajo si z agregati, ki jih drug drugemu tudi posojajo, a jih je premalo, da bi preprečili taljenje hladilnih skrinj, v katerih je zloženo meso. »Če bo šlo tako naprej, bo vse vzel vrag,« se še priduša.
<yang> ja kaj pa sploh majo v skrinjah meso ce je itak minus zunaj
<yang> meso v skedenj pa je
<yang> Tudi uslužbenec na železniški postaji v Pivki Marjan Žužek zelo pogreša elektriko. Pravi, da v njegovi vasi Jurišče živijo tako kakor pred 200 leti: ne morejo se briti, nimajo tople vode, za povrh pa se med padajočimi drevesi že vse od četrtka prebijajo v službo in potem domov.
<yang> zgleda da ima wikipedia malo bolj nadlezen CDN kot FB, samo po 5 ppovezav naenkrat odpre pri clanku, medtem ko FB odpre preko 50 podstrani
<yang> hocem rect FB ma bolj obremenjujoc CDN
<yang> te slikce na FBju so porazdeljene med vecimi nodei
<idioterna> http://195.47.226.39/modload.php?&c_mod=omrezje&op=fullscreen
<Seniorita> eles upo
<idioterna> tle men kaze da sta down samo bericevo-divaca pa klece-divaca
<yang> hm
<yang> od divace do meline je crn
<yang> karkoli ze to pomeni
<yang> za notranjsko pa sploh ni narisanga
<yang> verjetno gredo samo manjsi
<yang> tam
<idioterna> zemantarji grejo pa jutr u skocjanske jame
<idioterna> me zanima ce bojo prsli :)
<yang> mal slab termin ste zbral
<yang> vode je precej
<zdobbie> wow
<zdobbie> much screen
<zdobbie> such bringht
<zdobbie> bright*
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-02
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41379/#p41379
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: lenovo U310  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41380/#p41380
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ubuntu: Re: Ni vidno WORKGROUP omrežje prek WiFi omrežja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41381/#p41381
<yang> napsy: kako je na Fosdemu ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Quikee: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41382/#p41382
<klesch> A je kdo tu?
<Tadej> jeben led :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: lenovo U310  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41383/#p41383
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Namestitev na lenovo U310  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41383/#p41383
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41384/#p41384
<CrazyLemon> .pomoc
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hm?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek <code> v wp ni enako kot [code] na punbb
<CrazyLemon> a je dovolj str_replace kot pri Čju ? iz <code> v  [code] ? in enako za </code> ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mislim, da bi moral bit dost
<CrazyLemon> ok.. bom poskusil po kosilu.. če kaj brejkam boš fixal :) :D
<zdobersek> o rly
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj pa bo za kosilo?
<yang> 12:56:12 up 745 days, 13:08,  4 users,  load average: 1.60, 1.48, 1.19
<yang> 13:00:08 up 628 days, 20:45,  4 users,  load average: 0.64, 0.52, 0.51
<zdobersek> .plosk
<lipa> http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/applause.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek rezanci s smetanovo omako s piscancem in gobami
<zdobersek> sevedaa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41385/#p41385
<zdobersek> wat.
<zdobersek> wat
<lipa> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/439/909/128.gif
<lipa> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/613/Wat.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol.. kamion s sladoledom (frosty??) pršu v vas :)
<zdobersek> a ne zivis ti v KP?
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Vlada Velike Britanije načrtuje zamenjavo MS Office z odprtokodnimi alternativami – theguardian.com  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1255
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: Namestitev na lenovo U310  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41386/#p41386
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Native GTK uTorrent Desktop App in Development  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FVNOPRRjut4/utorrent-gtk-app-linux
<anny-> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<yang> http://www.polyphasicsociety.com/polyphasic-sleep/adaptation/night-lighting/
<Seniorita> Night Lighting – Protecting your hormones | Polyphasic Society
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch GUI Toolkit Allows You To Turn App Ideas Into Stunning Mockups  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/uFjdHxx0xUc/ubuntu-touch-ui-kit-svg
<idioterna> o anny-
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Kako dati dostop do moje mape drugemu uporabniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41387/#p41387
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kako dati dostop do moje mape drugemu uporabniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41388/#p41388
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ni vidno WORKGROUP omrežje prek WiFi omrežja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41389/#p41389
<yang> danasnji vic http://paste.debian.net/79809/
<Seniorita> debian Pastezone
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: LibreOffice 4.2 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41390/#p41390
<zdobersek1> Zeleni: Pojdi s svojim* kolesom.
<idioterna> kok je folk obremenjen z odnosi
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: dans je TG!!! Hot Hatch Nostalgia :)
<zdobersek> prej sem reku,
<zdobersek> (19:59:57) zdobersek1: Zeleni: Pojdi s svojim* kolesom.
<zdobersek> (20:00:25) The account has disconnected and you are n
<zdobersek> ... poj je pa stroma zmanjkal
<lynxlynxlynx> ups
<yang> zdobersek: bicikel na dinamo prklop pa ne bos brez stroma vec
<CrazyLemon> Tadej indeed! :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: upam da ne bo problemov s stromom :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej naah.. zihr majo pri TG generator ali dva
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Tadej> mi ga nimamo :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej brez skrbi.. ti jutri povem če se splača gledat ali ne :D
<CrazyLemon> kdaj se pa 5th gear začne ?
<Tadej> pojma nimam
<Tadej> tiff mi gre na zivce :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Re: Kako dati dostop do moje mape drugemu uporabniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41391/#p41391
<zdobersek> yang: rabm pol se enga, k bi gonu
<yang> sam daj
<yang> ups si kupi
<yang> da bos mel elektriko na backup ko ne bos gonil :)
<yang> recimo doloceni fitnesi majo trenazerje na to foro, recimo za razsvetljavo
<yang> sam tam se generira precej elektrike in bi bilo skoda da gre izkoristek v nic
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/umrl-je-oskarjevec-philip-seymour-hoffman/328917
<Seniorita> Umrl je oskarjevec Philip Seymour Hoffman :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Z oskarjem nagrajenega igralca Philipa Seymourja Hoffmana so našli mrtvega v njegovem newyorškem stanovanju. Vzrok smrti: predoziranje s heroinom.«
<rawwer912> oj, imam 12.04 in zadnje čase si mi prenosnik zelo pregreva. Če vtipkam top mi največ cpuja rabi xorg nekje10-20%
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ga moraš spucat
<rawwer912> prah?
<CrazyLemon> med drugim  - ja
<rawwer912> aha, kaj dovolj odvit te vijake na zadjem delu prenosnika
<rawwer912> kompresor in caw :)
<rawwer912> bom pogledal se prej kako mi dela windows da vidim ce je v temu fora
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: Namestitev na lenovo U310  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41392/#p41392
<CrazyLemon> Tadej a downloadaš?
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-26
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy_> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phonearena.com/news/LeTV-to-release-three-new-Ubuntu-smartphones_id65198
<Pepelka> LeTV to release three new Ubuntu smartphones?
<Pepelka> »Chinese television manufacturer LeTV has decided to add smartphones to its product line. Thanks to Team Ubuntu, we can rattle off some information about these handsets since all three will be Ubuntu powered. LeTV has expressed its goal to produce phones with a nice design, of a moderate size and with world-class Hi-Fi sound...«
<CrazyLemon> Le TV!
<zdobersek> le wow!
<dz0ny> le french
<zdobersek> le oui
<yang> https://www.crowdsupply.com/purism/librem-laptop
<Pepelka> Librem 15: A Free/Libre Software Laptop That Respects Your Essential Freedoms | Crowd Supply
 * CrazyLemon is moving to geary and sunrise calendar
<CrazyLemon> adiou thunderbird!
<LorD_DDooM> ce est un blasphème!
<CrazyLemon> i know! but i need updates! i need updates so bad!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: heh, prevec simpl je ne zna ne gpg ne s/mime
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny for now!
<CrazyLemon> sunrise on android pa zgleda tudi kul
<CrazyLemon> prikaže kakšno je vreme!
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> like so?
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 2°C @26.01.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% vzhodnik 1.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:25, Kulminacija: 11:12:33, Sončni zahod: 15:54:40
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 24min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi meni prikazalo vreme za celje?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @26.01.2015 10:00 UTC.
<zdobersek> ker program ve, kje ti je ssrce
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% vzhodnik 1 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:45, Kulminacija: 11:15:32, Sončni zahod: 15:58:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 25min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> you are too boney for me! dont get me started on you not being the right gender!
<zdobersek> oh, so women must be boney!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> wait..are you a women?
<idioterna> a women.
<napsy_> wannabe-woman
<CrazyLemon> woman no.. ffs ):
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy_> lp
<LorD_DDooM> Bi znal kdo priporočat kak osnovni optični čitalec za Linux?
<idioterna> a to pomen skener?
<dz0ny> :D
<Sky[x]> jst sem kar avtomatsko razumel card reader, pomoje zato ker sploh ne pomislim vec na skener :)
<dz0ny> vse kar se sliš na hp
<dz0ny> pa ma wifi
<zdobersek> OCR maybe?
<LorD_DDooM> Skener ja. Lahko je tudi multifunkcijski-laser, ni nujno
<idioterna> naceloma bi moralo danes ze vse delat
<dz0ny> .apt postgres-xc-client
<jabuk> postgres-xc-client {trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<dz0ny> ok neki novga
<napsy_> js se mam dans tezave svoj laserjet nastavt na ne-ubuntu linuxe
<dz0ny> heh moj samsung je plug and play
<idioterna> moj laserjet dela out of the box na vseh linuxih
<dz0ny> pa še na razpordaji je bil 30€ :D
<dz0ny> best win ever
<idioterna> ampak zna postscript
<LorD_DDooM> Če HP tiskalniki znajo delat s hp-lip, poj bo zadeva skorja ziher delovala. Samo skenerji ne sodijo v to kategorijo, ker spadajo pod SANE
<dz0ny> neki sm vidu da hp-lip tud za to poskrbi
<napsy_> http://imgur.com/pMJFiRs
<Pepelka> Miss America 1924 - Imgur
<Pepelka> »The Internet's visual story telling community. Explore, share, and discuss the best visual stories the Internet has to offer.«
<idioterna> ful je lepa
<napsy_> glede na to da je brez makeup
<napsy_> nic hair-joba
<napsy_> oz. malo
<idioterna> dunno js ponavad ne gledam na to
<napsy_> na ka pa gledas?
<idioterna> ce je kej podobna uni na bankovcu za jurja dinarjev
<idioterna> http://static.genspot.com/files/images/ognjeni/__tfmf_4tk5gwnwqvlo3s45m0ouij55_ffdeed30-ab2e-45af-80b0-6e536c5976de_0___selected.jpg
<napsy_> aha
<napsy_> ti isces ono cankarjansko mati? :)
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> mora bit zazrta v svetlo prihodnost
<napsy_> http://theposterlady.com/images/Russian-Communism-Heroic-Woman.jpg
<idioterna> tko nekak ja sam da ta je mal
<napsy_> ta zgleda precej zazrta
<idioterna> zgleda k judo black belt
<idioterna> evo ta mi je vsec
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/d4-2Gctq-cIWJdNoZ2S35LRkO78.jpg
<napsy_> preprosta
<napsy_> mlada mamica
<idioterna> with a gun :)
<napsy_> suha
<idioterna> ves na kero me spominja
<napsy_> mhm
<napsy_> kero?
<idioterna> http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/en.futurama/images/d/d4/Turanga_Leela.png
<napsy_> :D
<idioterna> what
<idioterna> it's the same gun!
<idioterna> prblizn.
<napsy_> sam da leela mam yoga pants :P
<idioterna> une slikce ne smem objavt :\
<napsy_> :)
<idioterna> also yoga pants are no battlefield garment
<napsy_> tist je bla tvoja gor?
<idioterna> mhm
<napsy_> hehe pol res bols da ne objevis prevc :)
<napsy_> objavis*
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> tist k mi dovoli vse objavm
<Sky[x]> lol kera debata hehe ČD
<Sky[x]> :D
<idioterna> ja ce je res ful lustna una
<idioterna> americanka
<napsy_> mene lasi mal motijo
<napsy_> deluje pa faca
<idioterna> cemu?
<idioterna> mislm kaj je pa narobe z lasmi
<napsy_> bol ravne bi mogla met
<idioterna> a da bi bla teb bl vsec?
<napsy_> ja
<idioterna> aja jah
<idioterna> tough.
<idioterna> zanc sm se skregu z enim
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/beautiful-face.jpg
<idioterna> zarad tele
<idioterna> sicer je se kr zamakeupana
<napsy_> ni nc narobe z njo
<napsy_> pac mal starejsa
<napsy_> je pa obicajn tak
<napsy_> da bo ko zgleda zenska dostopna
<napsy_> bol je privlacna
<napsy_> men te zdajsnje misice cist nic ne palijo
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> ta je ena palestinska igralka
<napsy_> zdj ce govorimo o zunanjem videzu
<idioterna> kr raztura svoj biznis
<idioterna> tam rece u arabscini
<idioterna> "kdor misl da je pomembnejsi od ostalih nej gre na britof, tam bo vidu kaj zivljenje v resnici je"
<napsy_> dobra
<napsy_> mja, pametne zenske
<napsy_> kr redkost :)
<napsy_> predvsem na krivdo moskih
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> js mam okol sebe v glavnem same pametne zenske
<idioterna> redko da ksno bukovo srecam
<napsy_> vse sodelavke?
<idioterna> ma pa vsaka svoje muhe jasno
<idioterna> ne sodelavke mam sam tri
<idioterna> sicer jim nc ne manjka intelektualno
<napsy_> js sm v lajfu spozna dve res pametni, no z eno sm zdj skup :)
<idioterna> aha no jsm jih kr precej spoznal
<Sky[x]> haha napsy_ to pa je izjava tedna :D
<napsy_> hjah :)
<idioterna> pa sam z eno od vseh teh sm skupi :)
<idioterna> je pa res da je ta edina od vseh k je dost zmesana da nardi 200km na dan z biciklom
<Sky[x]> napsy_: bi jaz lahko isto reku za svojo, samo da ni edina ki sem jo spoznal :D
<napsy_> Sky[x]: kamot :)
<napsy_> sj govorim o svojem socialnem krogu
<idioterna> jsm jih vecino spoznal na ircu
<napsy_> aja
<napsy_> js govorim v RL
<Sky[x]> grem si jst raj pogret kosilo :)
<Sky[x]> puranji file v smetanovi omaki pa kruhove rezine al knedl :)
<napsy_> nobl
<napsy_> js pa kr eno solato z leclerc dans
<idioterna> kaj je RL
<napsy_> real life
<idioterna> a irc ni real life al kaj
<napsy_> oz. meat life
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> spat sm sel ob 5ih pa ustal ob 10:30
<Sky[x]> in zdj mi manjka se 1-2h spanca in sem cist razstelan :)
<napsy_> js bi tut to
<idioterna> kaj je pa meat life
<idioterna> a da se prerivas z ljudmi
<napsy_> pac real life, person to person
<napsy_> dva kupa mesa skup
<idioterna> to je overrated
<idioterna> sicer sm z vsemi temi pametnimi dekleti ze sel na ksn sprehod skp ampak
<idioterna> na ircu je bl prijetno debatirat
<idioterna> tko nekak k dopisni sah
<idioterna> k se loh vmes spocijes
<idioterna> pa gres kej za jest nardit
<Sky[x]> :D
<idioterna> pa tko naprej
<napsy_> :)
<napsy_> lahk das ignore ce se ti ne da ubadat :)
<idioterna> al pa pac sam monitor ugasnes
<idioterna> pa tut nc nimam proti temu da kdo drug to nardi k js nakladam
<idioterna> many do!
<napsy_> jeba v zivo kr te nekdo zoprstavlja ;)
<napsy_> ah
<napsy_> mislu sm izziva
<idioterna> najbl zoprn je k u zivo folk lubosumn rata
<napsy_> vedn so neki vzroki za ljubosumje
<idioterna> ma na ircu ni panike
<napsy_> odvisn
<napsy_> en tip, ce je sramezljiv bo ful debatiral na irc
<napsy_> za v zivo pol ne bo mel vec debat
<napsy_> tut ce bi zbral pogum
<idioterna> js mam probleme v zivo k me grdo zacnejo gledat
<napsy_> zakaj?
<idioterna> ja k mi ni nc nerodn
<idioterna> zanc sm kazu uno srno povozeno
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/the-price-they-pay-for-your-comfort.jpg
<idioterna> tole
<idioterna> pa je en sodelovc prbodu neki u stilu da je bla huda menstra
<idioterna> pa sm reku da je bla kri ful prevec zivo rdeca, da menstra je ful bl temna
<napsy_> :D
<napsy_> je bil sodelavc uzaljen? :)
<idioterna> ja dva sta prpomnla
<idioterna> "kasn se tle pogovarjate"
<napsy_> tipa?
<idioterna> mhm
<napsy_> hja, vlk moskih se noce o tem pogovarjat
<napsy_> se s svojo zensko ne
<idioterna> sodelovke mam cist skulirane se cist normalno pogovarjajo take stvari
<idioterna> ja, weirdos
<napsy_> jim je prevc odbijajoc
<idioterna> valda se mors take stvari pogovarjat
<napsy_> vlk se jih ne, vlkim zenskam pa je tut nerodn govort o tem s tipom
<idioterna> to bi mogl v soli ucit
<idioterna> da ne sme bit tabujev
<napsy_> mhm, marsikj bi mogl
<napsy_> polovica zensk ne ve kok deluje njihovo telo
<idioterna> tko k tole
<idioterna> https://a.pomf.se/odchri.png
<napsy_> to, da so sam mal vec ko dan plodne v celem mesecu
<napsy_> jih po jojem mal man ko polovica ne ve
<idioterna> sej taglavn problem ni ovulacija
<idioterna> problem je da semencice prezivijo tut do 4 dni not
<idioterna> tko da ce na tak nacin pazis da ne delas mulcov mors kr safety margin met
<napsy_> mhm
<idioterna> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/09/14/sunday-review/unplanned-pregnancies.html?_r=0
<idioterna> tole je kr kul
<napsy_> cak, zadnjic sm bral anketo , tut ogromn % zensk v zda misli da lahka brez problemov zanos pri 40
<idioterna> ja sej lahko
<idioterna> ampak sam ce nocejo :)
<napsy_> tezk
<idioterna> ja no
<napsy_> mislim da ma zenska 3% za zanosit ce je stara 43 let
<idioterna> vsak dan je treba
<idioterna> al pa clo veckrat na dan k je cajt
<idioterna> sam itak je nosecnost tok rizicna da
<idioterna> bi js odsvetoval
<napsy_> moja je stara 26 pa ji ginekolog tezi nj se lot delat neki da ne bo prepozn
<idioterna> midva sva do 30 zaklucla vse
<idioterna> stara sva pa prblizn isto
<napsy_> mja sj to je nekak meja
<napsy_> po 30 gre pocas vse navzdol
<idioterna> mah
<napsy_> pa precej se poveca moznost za spontane splave, kar je kr jeba
<idioterna> ne smejo te sterilizirat dokler nisi 35 :\
<napsy_> za moske je drugace
<idioterna> zakon ne pusti
<idioterna> pa se pol mors pol leta cakat
<idioterna> "ce si slucajno premislis"
<napsy_> aja, tist pa si ze razlagu enkrat
<idioterna> ja mislm jsm vse splaniru vnaprej ze
<idioterna> zgleda to ni normalno
<napsy_> problem je ce bi se zdj loci pa poiskal drugo partnerko
<napsy_> z njo ne mors met nikol vec otrok
<napsy_> in je lahk jeba ce si ona zares zeli
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> to pa res ni problem
<napsy_> da hoce tvoje otroke, ne donor spermije al pa adaptacija
<idioterna> ja eno iglo v epididimus pa pol al z roko namazes not al pa IVF
<idioterna> sam ce tok rada komplicira pol si pa itak ne predstavlam da bi se zapletal z njo
<napsy_> ja bioloska ura pr zenskah zna bit kr
<napsy_> vlk parov gre narazen ce ne rata naredit otrok
<napsy_> pa se majo prej superca
<idioterna> js jih tut velik poznam k so se odlocl da ne bodo mel otrok
<idioterna> pa so cist kul
<napsy_> js tut
<idioterna> tko da
<napsy_> nekaterim pa je to smisel zivljenja
<idioterna> to je stvar tega kok je kdo pr seb
<idioterna> ja nej jim bo
<idioterna> se pac ne zapletas s takimi
<napsy_> hocem rect, da je mogoc kak smisel zakaj do 35 leta ne
<idioterna> aja ja to ni dvoma
<idioterna> da je ogromn ljudi k se ne znajo racionalno odlocat
<idioterna> pac eni bi radi naskocil vse kar se premika
<idioterna> nebi pa prezivnin placval
<idioterna> no sam taki grejo itak tut zdej loh v tujino
<napsy_> mja, ta je tut .. poznam par ki pricakuje 3. otroka, pa je en zaposlen z minimalno placo
<idioterna> js ma froce tut sam zato da ne bodo idioti zmagal
<idioterna> aja sej to ni panike
<idioterna> se ene 4 nardita pa loh zvita ko cigana :)
<napsy_> jeba pol za otroke
<napsy_> sicer ne vem kak je dodate za druzinske clane
<idioterna> eh, ce so 2 miljona let tko prezivela
<idioterna> prezivel
<idioterna> otroc
<napsy_> otroc pa nastradajo ko ni dnarja za kak naravoslovni dan z sosolci
<idioterna> bojo pa se eno generacijo
<idioterna> ce je to najhujs pol ni panike
<napsy_> to je ena od stvari
<idioterna> bl je zoprn da so ponavad starsi od takih mal premakneni
<napsy_> ja, pa ka se pol doma dela, zivcnost
<idioterna> ma tripajo na hormonih uresnic
<napsy_> ni kul, nebi upu odgovarjat tko za moj nasledn rod
<idioterna> a nisi vidu une karikature
<napsy_> kere?
<idioterna> http://po4ep.s3.amazonaws.com/549/l/18511380.jpg
<idioterna> na to temo je pa tut tale dobra
<idioterna> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/kids
<Pepelka> Why haven't you had kids yet? - The Oatmeal
<napsy_> hehe prva je dobra ja
<CrazyLemon> a ima tukaj kdo kolesarske hlače z gel podlogo ? ali pa spominsko peno
<napsy_> hm js mam obicajne hlase
<napsy_> I guess da ma gel podlago
<napsy_> hlace*
<zdobersek> jst mam taboljsi vlozek v taboljs hlacah
<zdobersek> ker ga rabm, ker sem suh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you not so much, eh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek taboljši je assos ne pa kasteli..
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. zdobersek gel ali spominska pena?
<zdobersek> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> gel se mi zdi bl pametna možnost čeprav je spominska pena dražja
<zdobersek> upam, da se me pena ne spomni
<CrazyLemon> "you smell familiar" :DD
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Program za odstranjevanje junk datotek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42725#Comment_42725
<zdobersek> "SNIFF IT IN, SNIFF IT REAL GOOD"
<CrazyLemon> idioterna imaš ti kakšno uporabno mnenje glede gel vs spominska pena? :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne govorim o jogiju :)
<zdobersek> vodni vlozek!
<zdobersek> revolucionaren produkt!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a se to navezuje na prejšne izjave? zato upaš da se te pena ne spomne? :>
<CrazyLemon> hey..it happens!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, idejo sem dal na plan
<CrazyLemon> fyi..tamai ima kr ok cene - če bo kdo kaj naročal :)
<CrazyLemon> drese pa drugo opremo :)
<zdobersek> TT bikes?
<CrazyLemon> titie bikes? dont think so
<zdobersek> don't you try to be sexist, boy
<CrazyLemon> lol.. obiščem zdaj eno stran in pojavi se alert msg "potrebujete jquery 1.4.2" .. i dont need it! you do silly web page :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: js nimam nc od tega
<CrazyLemon> fine..spominska pena it is
<CrazyLemon> sam še počakam lorda če bo mogoče še on ubuntu dres..pa naročim!
<tadej> ppl ma kdo kako varjanto da vneses ip in pol ti cel dan nadzira kok je masina online kok offline pa take fore? :)
<napsy_> to lahka sam spises
<tadej> ne znam ;)
<tadej> nisem programer :P
<napsy_> prebrski mal, nebi smel bit vec kot 5 bash vrtic
<tadej> moglo bi laufat 24/7
<napsy_> vrstic*
<tadej> ce bi bil pa se kak graf bi blo pa sploh ql :)
<tadej> ajde pomagaj pa spisva :D
<napsy_> kolk placas?
<tadej> rad bi enen 3 ipje nadziral pa da magar v log vrze timestamp ko je offline
<tadej> napsy_: kilo hvaleznosti in na pir te peljem :)
<napsy_> heh
<tadej> kaj pravis? :)
<napsy_> http://www.domoticz.com/wiki/Presence_detection
<Pepelka> Presence detection - Domoticz
<napsy_> hvala stric napsy .. np
<CrazyLemon> no ja.. ping can be blocked :) kot to npr siol počne
<CrazyLemon> in telemach.. in kdo Å¡e vse
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Program za odstranjevanje junk datotek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42726#Comment_42726
<zdobersek> pa jaz
<zdobersek> pa ti
<zdobersek> pa zidana marela
<yang> Kateri dnevi so kaj prazniki zdaj do konca aprila ?
<yang> nimam nobenga slovenskega koledarja tule
<R33D3M33R> 8.2
<CrazyLemon> 5.4
<CrazyLemon> 6.4
<CrazyLemon> 27.4
<yang> hvala
<CrazyLemon> prva dva sta na nedeljo druga dva na ponedeljek
<CrazyLemon> yang sunrise calendar!
<CrazyLemon> pol pa sam posrfaš na sunrise.am pa je dostopen povsod!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM am.. a tebe zanima tisti ubuntu.si dres? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Valda. Da naslednjič ko bomo kej brcal ne bom strašil v noname dresu :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM resno? ker sem danes pisal na tamai pa mi je poslala cene pa kakšne so možnosti glede podloge/materiala :)
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj zdaj? A imate drese? Če so na voljo bom enega vzel
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM nimaMO.. če bo kdo naročil bom verjetno samo js.. zato pa te sprašujem če bi še ti, ker vem da si nekaj tečnaril :p
<LorD_DDooM> Kr naroči
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ti pošljem slike pa pdf s cenikom ki mi ga je ona poslala.. pa mal preglej kaj bi ti :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sam mail mi posreduj na pvt :)
<dz0ny> tadej: uptimerobot je free
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sent
<CrazyLemon> znc je tudi free
<CrazyLemon> postaviš ga na ubuntu-si in opazuješ kdaj pade
<CrazyLemon> hint.. takrat je sistem down
<CrazyLemon> :p
<tadej> :)
<yang> napsy_: gres na Fosdem letos ? Se kdo ?
<yang> Richard Stallman is going to be speaking at the Vrije Universiteit Brussel, in Brussels, Belgium, on January 30th, 2015. FSF executive director John Sullivan is going to be speaking at FOSDEM, in Brussels, Belgium, on January 31st, 2015.
<Gregor3000> preden scvrem mašino... kako hudiča naj priklopim ventilator za ohišje ki ima prekratek kabel? ima dva izhoda in sicer 3 pinski in 4 pinski, kjer sta v resnici dva pina zasedena ali se lahko to kar na PSU priklopi?
<Gregor3000> 4-pin molex 12V
<Gregor3000> al kaj je to? mater a bi jih ubilo če bi kabel bil 5cm daljši....
<CrazyLemon> vrni nazaj! :9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa premakni ventilator :)
<Gregor3000> kajpa 4 pin molex 12V kam se to poveže?
<Gregor3000> direktno na napajalno enoto?
<Gregor3000> in če da kako potem sistem krmili obrate?
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 ne..na matično
<CrazyLemon> sej ti piše na matični
<CrazyLemon> 4pinski pomeni da verjetno ima PWM
<CrazyLemon> in to potem lahko naloadaš lm-sensors pa fancontrol
<CrazyLemon> pa sam uravnavaš pri kakšni temperaturi bodo kakšni obrati
<CrazyLemon> ali pa pustiš da sistem
<Gregor3000> aja matična nima tega 3 pinski je pa predlaeč...
<Gregor3000> predaleč
<Gregor3000> 2cm predaleč
<Gregor3000> skoraj čisto spredaj je.
<Gregor3000> ventilator pa gre le zadaj
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 hm.. dobro preglej matično ker ponavadi so razporejeni tako da jih imaš lahko spredaj ob strani ter blizu napajalnika je še k
<CrazyLemon> kakšen
<Gregor3000> mah nič posebnega ni: https://www.mimovrste.com/pc-modding-in-hlajenje/spire-ventilator-orion-80-mm?v=727767
<Pepelka> Spire ventilator Orion, 80 mm | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Izboljšajte hlajenje osebnega računalnika z dodatnim ventilatorjem Orion 80 mm. Večje standardne dimenzije 8×8 cm omogočajo vgradnjo v večino novejših računalniških ohišij, vetrnica pa bo zanesljivo ohlajevala vaš sistem.«
<Gregor3000> berem navodila z amatično pa ma zgleda sam en vhod no pa enega za porcesor
<Gregor3000> procesor
<Gregor3000> našel podaljšek v mlacom pa bi radi 1,40 EUR za podaljšek pa 4 EUR za poštnino.... pa majo enega na mimovrste 30 cm za 4 EUR
<yang> 4 eur je verjetno normalna cena postine
<dz0ny> Gregor3000: podalšaj
<dz0ny> vzemi ne utp kabel
<dz0ny> prereži 2x razdrei podaljšaš
<dz0ny> ne mores scrvet :)
<dz0ny> apu ma zaščito pred kratkim stikom
<dz0ny> to smo mi za prvi letnik eletro pretvarjal atx napajalnike
<dz0ny> da niso kurl varovalk
<dz0ny> sam sklopu se je če je zajebu vezje :)
<dz0ny> ps delal smo ajačevalce :)
<Gregor3000> ja ok jaz nimam ne orodja ne nič za kake take kirurške posege. nič bom obrnil okrog venilator. bo pa noter pihal. LOL, vsaj dokler kje ne najdem podaljška za manj ko 2 EUR. pa magari si ga s kitajske naročim.
<dz0ny> škarje maš
<dz0ny> zobe tud
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 nož pa je
<dz0ny> to je pa vse kar rabiš
<dz0ny> lol nož
<Gregor3000> LOL
<Gregor3000> ne saj bom našel nek podaljšek pa bo.
<CrazyLemon> valda nož.. lahko olupiš žico z nožem.. s škarjami pa težko!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za tist so zobje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nismo vsi hardcore kot ti..eni raje uporabimo nož :D
<dz0ny> da še vse odrežeš zraven
<dz0ny> pol daj raj z nohti
<CrazyLemon> olfa nožek čist lepo olupi žico
<Gregor3000> ah ja ko sem ravno odprl Å¡katlo. a DDR2 800mhz gre na ddr2 677mhz?
<dz0ny> da
<Gregor3000> pa potem dela na nižjem taktu?
<dz0ny> na nižjem vedno
<dz0ny> na višjem unstable
<Gregor3000> ah ok mogoče bom še to nadgradil.
<dz0ny> to je tko kot cpu, pa ssd diski
<Gregor3000> tale matična je sicer zanimiva
<dz0ny> testirajo in če zmore ga prodaja za tako frekvenco ap pa velikost
<Gregor3000> ima DDR in DDR2. samo podpira max 2GB
<Gregor3000> pa ima AGP in PCI-E
<dz0ny> posobi bios
<Gregor3000> pa ima dokaj nov CPU CEleron 3300 dual core
<Gregor3000> zdaj imam 1,3 GB ddr, pa sem razmišljal da bi še to mogoče nadgradil na 2GB. ne vem. bomo vidli če bo dnar., po mojem bi se kar poznalo pri delu
<Gregor3000> pa sicer tale bi tudi moral biti ok. skozi tega piha noter recim ohladen zrak, un tam nad procesorjem to meša pol pa napajalna enota vse ven vleče. ne?
<Gregor3000> ja kaj čmo to smo podedovali pa sem nadgradil malo da se da kaj uporabljat. prej je tako bil priatski XP gor (brezveze, ker so sami problemi bli)
<Gregor3000> zdaj pa ne vem saj kar deluje razen zvoka. p amogoče res ne bi bilo slabo malo več rama
<Gregor3000> ok da vidimo psensor kaže malce hladneje sicer še vedno ne idealno in sicer 40 C, kar za ta CPu niti ni tako slabo verjetno če bi ven vlekel vročino bi bilo malo bolje
<Gregor3000> bomo videli kako se bo obneslo pri kaki igri. če ne vržem vse skupaj v koš >:->
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 menjaj pri duhu časa :D
<Gregor3000> ja al pa to. sem ravno gledal d amajo nek "nov" celeron na intel NUC plošči ali kaj je tisto. in dobiš škatlica, PSU, matična in CPU (ne rabi ventilatorja) za okrog 110 EUR, dodaš disk, malo ram ain imaš dokaj soliden računalnik za surfanje po netu pa kake starejše igre...
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv izraz.. robotski letalnik!
<zdobersek> STOP DRONING
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/na-trato-pred-belo-hiso-padel-robotski-letalnik/356817
<Pepelka> Na trato pred Belo hišo padel robotski letalnik :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Na zemljišče Bele hiše je treščil manjši robotski letalnik, ki naj bi ga upravljal vladni uslužbenec, a je izgubil nadzor nad njim.«
<zdobersek> !t en sl drone
<Pepelka> drone
<zdobersek> zakaj ne recejo kr 'trot'
<CrazyLemon> ti si trot!
<zdobersek> TI SI PA TROTL
<CrazyLemon> why are you so mean :(
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvt55Pj0CHk
<Pepelka> Bert Kreischer - Fighting a Bear - This Is Not Happening - Uncensored - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bert Kreischer gets into serious trouble when he tries to wrestle a bear for his television show. New episodes of This Is Not Happening air Thursdays at 12:3...«
<CrazyLemon> lool!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.cert.si/si-cert-2015-01/
<Pepelka> SI-CERT 2015-01 / Val phishing napadov na komitente slovenskih bank : SI-CERT
<Pepelka> »Opis S pričetkom v petek, 23. januarja 2015, smo na SI-CERT pričeli prejemati prijave o elektronskih sporočilih, ki želijo uporabnike slovenskih bank prepričati, da na lažna spletna mesta vpišejo podatke za dostop do e-bančništva. Tarče napada so komitenti Nove ljubljanske banke (NLB), Nove kreditne banke Maribor (NKBM), SKB banke, Abanke in Unicredit banke. Elektronska sporočila …«
<lynxlynx> ja, sam so precej očitni
<lynxlynx> nenavadna domena, link pa na .ru/sk
<CrazyLemon> meni čisto vseeno tudi če ne bi bili očitni.. OTP baby.. OTP! :)
<lynxlynx> še spammerji nas mešajo s slovaki
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny> .sporoči Sky[x] http://leanote.org/
<Pepelka> Leanote
<Pepelka> »leanote, Not Just A Notebook!«
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-27
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 7.km JV od ČRNOMLJA @27/01/2015 07:57:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.54+N,+15.28+E
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<napsy_> was was!?
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcDgEtET1Dw
<Pepelka> MoTrip ft. Elmo - Guten Morgen NSA (Videopremiere) - Insider (2.4) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »★ Song und Instrumental auf iTunes: http://bitly.com/15pdfyh ★ Zusammen mit seinem Bruder Elmo präsentiert dir MoTrip das Video zu "Guten Morgen NSA". Gedreh...«
<dz0ny> idioterna: a to smo že vidl http://prometheus.github.io/
<Pepelka> Prometheus
<Pepelka> »Prometheus monitoring system and time series database«
<zdobersek> smotan film
<dz0ny> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: RE: Program za odstranjevanje junk datotek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42727#Comment_42727
<idioterna> dz0ny: smo
<idioterna> ne spomnem se kaj je kolega ugotovu
<idioterna> bom ga vprasu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Program za odstranjevanje junk datotek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42728#Comment_42728
<dz0ny> idioterna: thx
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM zmerit se boš mogu.. od glave do pete.. dvakrat :D
<zdobersek> jst sem se ze
<zdobersek> in sem manjsa anomalija
<CrazyLemon> ti? manjša anomalija?
<CrazyLemon> phaha :>
<zdobersek> .gif taylor swift haters gonna hate
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/6YijZoB3BSnh6/giphy.gif
<napsy_> ka pa dela ta
<CrazyLemon> i'm not doing that to you
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Program za odstranjevanje junk datotek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42729#Comment_42729
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Program za odstranjevanje junk datotek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42730#Comment_42730
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6281/ubuntu-telefoni-so-tu-recimo
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Vivaldi Is A New Chromium-Based Web Browser For Power Users  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/qQDpuF-obSs/vivaldi-is-new-chromium-based-web.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Program za odstranjevanje junk datotek?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42731#Comment_42731
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: surat :P
<slax0r> in dobro jutro ostalim :)
<LorD_DDooM> meh... slax0r a CW so zdaj kej poštimal al je še srednja žalost?
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: glede FPS so tak takoj hitro en patch dal, ki je mal izboljsal FPS
<slax0r> zdaj z tremi generatorji je bols
<slax0r> sam se vedno zerg rush pride skoz, ce niso totalni cepci
<LorD_DDooM> meh
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: ma glup nacin je, hocejo met neki podobno lore, ki pa niti priblizno ni lore :)
<slax0r> tk se je zdaj nam zgodil
<slax0r> MS in CI, dve najvecji merc enoti v igri, so najprej joinali FRR, nas nabil od spodaj, potem prestopil k CGB, nas nabil se iz te strani
<slax0r> me sploh ne bi cudil ce bi naslednji korak bil CJF in se iz druge strani
<slax0r> sploh pa legging...ce ne mislis streljat v noge v CW, bols da sploh ne gres zraven, sploh ko droppas proti kaksnim competitive...tile drugo ne vejo kot v noge streljat
<LorD_DDooM> Valda če se pa skoz v TBR hodite okol, najlažje TBR uničit če ga v nogice streljaš :P
<zdobersek> to masta spet svoj cryptotalk
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: ni res, vcasih se najde kak SCR :P
<slax0r> drugac pa, jokes aside, najvec je trenutno HBR
<slax0r> MDD se tut velikokrat pojavi, TBR itak, SCR tut, KFX, MLX, kak WHK, pa mogoce kak GAR ali pa DWF
<LorD_DDooM> GAR pa res ne vem če sem kdaj v resnem matchu videl
<slax0r> kot laserboat je dober
<slax0r> sploh v PUG, droppas team, 3x TBR, 3x GAR, dis gun be gud!
<LorD_DDooM> Aja, valda da mi je neznan, če je pa clantech :P
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sploh nimam mecha težjega od 60, pa še ta je DRG-FLAME/FANG
<slax0r> pff :P
<slax0r> in potem bi sel z menoj zellbrigen? :P
<LorD_DDooM> Get on my level, bish
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] majnk: RE: Deljenje wi-fi povezave preko računalnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42732#Comment_42732
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vem če bi bil lih zeljebringen, bi bil pa fair 1v1 :P
<slax0r> glej moze :)
<slax0r> itak moram trenirat za trial of bloodright
<LorD_DDooM> There will be blood, alright.
<slax0r> on you freebirt cockpit glass
<slax0r> freebirth*
<LorD_DDooM> What cockpit glass?  "gp_option_ShowCockpitGlass=0"
<slax0r> lol, ti tut? :D
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: zdaj mas clam meche 25% cenej
<LorD_DDooM> To je tko kot da bi mi rekel da so vsi Microsoft izdelki 25% cenej.
<slax0r> SCORE!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Elementary Website Goes Open-Source  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/cHQ5fXSuw_A/elementary-website-goes-open-source
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si se zmeru?? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42733#Comment_42733
<skyx> tole mate da ze vsi JS fani znate :>
<skyx> http://toddmotto.com/mastering-the-module-pattern/
<Pepelka> Mastering the Module Pattern
<Pepelka> »JavaScript, AngularJS and HTML5 engineer helping build a better web.«
<skyx> pa se en dobr clank na to temo ampak un mi je boljsi :)
<skyx> http://kamranahmed.info/blog/2015/01/03/private-and-public-scopes-in-javascript/
<Pepelka> Private and Public properties and methods in Javascript · @kamran
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Vivaldi Is A New Web Browser Built for Power Users  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QptTvd3WeaA/vivaldi-new-web-browser-built-power-users
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Minimiziranje oken - bližnjica na tipkovnici  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6282/minimiziranje-oken-bliznjica-na-tipkovnici
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 7.km SZ od MOZIRJA @27/01/2015 22:56:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+14.89+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-28
<napsy_> lp
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<idioterna> soup
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42734#Comment_42734
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42735#Comment_42735
<CrazyLemon> yang a ti dela siol tv na kodiju? :)
<CrazyLemon> meni piše "crossdomain access denied"
<CrazyLemon> mofo :))
<CrazyLemon> mofos*
<zdobersek> well don't perform a crossdomain access
<zdobersek> duuuh
<CrazyLemon> haha..they cant fool me!
<zdobersek> ... said the fool
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni več sporeda
<CrazyLemon> meh
<slax0r> silol at its finest once mooar
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: RE: Dve grafični kartici  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42736#Comment_42736
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM tu?
<LorD_DDooM> ay, skipper
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sprememba dizajna :D no.. odvisno kako se odločiva
<CrazyLemon> pvt
<zdobersek> kaj pa transparentnost? ne?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj te zanima?
<CrazyLemon> vse ti povem...fse!
<CrazyLemon> o tem je bilo govora https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/original_ubuntu_bela.png    a bo sedalna podloga črna ali bela
<CrazyLemon> odločila sva se za belo
<CrazyLemon> a je dovolj transparentno zate?
<dz0ny> ja bi volil zeleno
<dz0ny> z belimi napisi
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> tamai afna tamai.si pa kr piši kaj bi ti volil pa kaj ne :D
<CrazyLemon> aja.. siol.net je :D
<slax0r> 100 requests, 10 concurrency, ~13s, app z DB access in REST calli, ok, ali bad?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: crna
<zdobersek> ce spustis za kavno zlicko, ne bos mel problema
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej zato pa je podloga..ane?
<dz0ny> slax0r: eden je vceri spraseval kolk rama bi mysql porabu pri 100k req/s :D
<dz0ny> slax0r: mislim da je bl pomemben kol krpm zmore in kolk je appindex
<dz0ny> ko padeš pod 0.6 greš v caching, optimizacijo...
<dz0ny> recmo server lahko zmore 200req/s
<dz0ny> pol bo pa en heavy io v ozadju
<dz0ny> bo pa sam 1req/s prebavil
<dz0ny> or even better .03
<slax0r> dz0ny: ne uporabljamo mysql
<slax0r> keep in mind...to je na test serveru, ki ni optimiran, in na njem laufa vse mozno
<slax0r> na istem serveru sem testiral en xtCommerce shop, ki ima samo mysql access, in je pocasnejsi
<dz0ny> sam hotel sem pojasnit da je težko karkoli primerjat until real word :)
<slax0r> mja, saj to ze
<slax0r> kje pa lahko vidim ta "appindex"?
<dz0ny> sploh kompleksne sisteme
<dz0ny> kolk časa več se tvoja stran nalaga od svetovnega povprečja
<dz0ny> povprečje je 1s
<slax0r> no ja, test je pokazal 50% requestov pod 1077ms, najdaljsi cca. 3,4s
<dz0ny> hm 3.4 se mi že kr dost zdi
<dz0ny> bi tist optimiziral
<slax0r> mislim da ni problem...ker ko user pride na app, se zgenerira RSA keypair in AES key, za kriptiranje podatkov med appom in REST API, ceprav poteka skoz HTTPS, ampak mi ni uspelo pregovorit sefa da je to overkill, no in ko se avtenticira se v sejo shrani en REST SID, ki se pri vsakem klicu preverja, in ce ne odgovarja, se seja pobrise in se ponovno avtenticira, ponovna generacija kljucev itd.
<mihaweb> a binary na linuxu se da podpisati?
<slax0r> brez tega sem lahko testiral samo tako da sem sel rocno na stran, se avtenticiral, in skopiral PHPSESSID cookie v test
<mihaweb> tko kot recimo .exe pa .app na win pa mac?
<slax0r> in pri 10r/s se je lahko zgodilo vmes da kdaj Sid ni odgovarjal
<slax0r> in je zacel ponovno avtenticirati, to pa je seveda vse upocasnilo
<dz0ny> mihaweb: hm selfsigned mogoce ja
<slax0r> v real world, noben user ne bo moral narediti toliko r/s
<mihaweb> dz0ny: comodo codesigning key? :D
<dz0ny> mihaweb: nism Å¡e vidu :)
<mihaweb> hm
<mihaweb> dz0ny: pač mam grunt webkit tudi linux verzijo
<mihaweb> pa tuhtam kaj zdaj naredit, a res moram .deb pa .rpm delat?
<mihaweb> al dost .tgz naredit?
<dz0ny> slax0r: rest naj bi bil okol 25ms vsaj jaz se tega držim
<dz0ny> neki dost se mi zdi tale tvoj api
<slax0r> dz0ny: mja...sef dela na REST API teamu, in noce slisat da je API pocasen :)
<slax0r> drugac pa pocasnejsa je enkripcija...
<slax0r> to pa zato ker se dela v PHP
<slax0r> PHP sucks za computantional intensive stuff
<mihaweb> pocasno je generiranje rsa ključev
<mihaweb> ostalo ne more bit počas
<mihaweb> a res morate to vsakič generirati?
<mihaweb> itak nimate dovolj entropije za to :D
<mihaweb> sicer pa zakaj vi generirate keypair?
<mihaweb> to nima smisal
<mihaweb> server ima lahko en rsa keypair, client pa tudi vsak svojega naredi
<mihaweb> ne spada to v sam api
<slax0r> mihaweb: saj, server je v tem primeru API server, client pa app server
<slax0r> verjemi, bile so se dosti hujse ideje
<slax0r> to je bilo najboljse kar sem lahko privlekel ven iz vse te zmede
<mihaweb> slax0r: ampak kaj s tem dosežete sploh?
<slax0r> ce bi bilo pomoje, HTTPS, konc
<mihaweb> to mi ni jasno nč
<mihaweb> slax0r: normalno je, da imaš https server cert, pa v vašem primeru še client cert
<mihaweb> slax0r: explain that to ##crypto folks...
<slax0r> bi raje mel glavo na ramenih se par let...
<mihaweb> slax0r: daj Å¡efu za prebrat https://www.schneier.com/book-ce.html
<Pepelka> Schneier on Security: Cryptography Engineering
<mihaweb> men se zdi, da ne razume čisto :p
<mihaweb> slax0r: kolkr razumem niste prav nič pametnega dosegli
<mihaweb> Å¡e vedno zaupate https pa client password
<mihaweb> in pol generirate neke ključe, kar vzame ful procesorja.. in ne naredite nič več
<mihaweb> dz0ny slax0r torej kak naj pakiram program? samo .tar.gz naredim?
<dz0ny> mihaweb: za pakiranje lahko uporabiš fpm https://github.com/rlmcpherson/s3gof3r/issues/46
<Pepelka> Quick make deb script · Issue #46 · rlmcpherson/s3gof3r · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Fast, concurrent, streaming access to Amazon S3, including gof3r, a CLI. http://godoc.org/github.com/rlmcpherson/s3gof3r«
<dz0ny> edin debian ma preverjanje za podpisanimi paketi
<dz0ny> pa rpm family tud
<napsy_> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/109382198891/new-developer-suggests-mongodb-as-a-solution-to
<Pepelka> New developer suggests MongoDB as a solution to... - DevOps Reactions
<Pepelka> »by Mark«
<slax0r> situacija je taksna, app ima api credentiale pri sebi, in sef noce da jih posiljamo v clear, kljub temu da so credentiali ze pred tem kriptirani z AES, in imamo shranjeno samo AES string, ki ga posiljamo, sedaj pa preden se ta AES poslje, app zgenerira keypair, in public key poslje APIju, za future enkripcijo stvari ki jih API posilja nazaj appu, API vrne appu svoj public key, app, zakriptira se enkrat te credentiale z api public keyom in jih poslje A
<slax0r> se pa popolnoma strinjam, dosegli nismo nicesar
<slax0r> ampak glej, sef je preprican da je tako bolj secure, se poklical je nekega svojega kolega iz univerze, ki je kao "specialist"
<slax0r> ki je prisel z se dosti hujso idejo
<slax0r> kjer bi se vsak request procesiral skozi 3-way handshake z kriptiranjem sem ter tja
<mihaweb> slax0r: pa dobro, to bi dejansko imel smisel. to kar delate pa nima.
<slax0r> hehe, to je samo kratek opis tega "smisla" :P
<mihaweb> razen ok, če podpisujete stvari ki imajo omejen čas veljavnosti
<mihaweb> hm
<dz0ny> napsy_: meanwhile in pgsql > select count(*) from "Sites" where online = true and headers::json->>'server' like 'Microsoft%'
<mihaweb> zakaj pa enostavno credentials ne pošiljate s kako password encrypt funkcijo?
<napsy_> dz0ny: mi uporablamo couchdb .. mi je kr zal .. in bomo v prihodnosti tut na postgres zmigriral
<mihaweb> pač kot password hash?
<slax0r> mihaweb: kar se pa bolj nima smisla, je pa to da API in app sibata na isti masini :)
<mihaweb> tudi pri meni je ločeno no
<slax0r> sam pac, nekateri ne razumejo, da ko se nekdo dokopa do superuser access, mas mal hujse probleme :)
<mihaweb> samo ne kompliciram tolk. jst sicer imam google oauth2 za prijavo
<mihaweb> pol pa vrnem random ful dolg pass
<mihaweb> kot session key
<dz0ny> napsy_: pa zdej je nek pgsql extension k sna pametne sharde delat (map/reduce)
<slax0r> mihaweb: "zato ker lahko pride do hijackanja"
<dz0ny> tko da skoraj ne rabiš druzga
<slax0r> citat...ne moje besede
<slax0r> in https ni dovolj dober, ker se ga da zlorabit
<dz0ny> jaz bi naredil tko kot je mihaweb rekel pa podpisal req
<dz0ny> zadnej čase hypam JWT :)
<dz0ny> al pa tko kot amazon dela
<slax0r> js sploh ne bi kompliciral z nekim dodatnim nesmislom
<slax0r> ampak pac...glavce so tk odlocle, js pa moram najboljse potegnit iz tega
<mihaweb> slax0r: https vsaj  kdo kontrolira
<mihaweb> slax0r: lažje je zlorabit vaš protokol, kolk profesionalnih kriptografov nadzoruje da je varen tako standard kot trenutna implementacija?
<mihaweb> slax0r: 0?
<mihaweb> slax0r: pri https veliko ljudi kontrolira to ves čas
<slax0r> mihaweb: to js vse dobro vem...
<dz0ny> slax0r: http://i.imgur.com/CUOPFeu.png rest api + jwt
<slax0r> saj nisem neumen da bi mislil da vem vec o tem kot pa nek kriptograf ki se ukvarja z tem ze celo zivljenje
<mihaweb> slax0r: rajši testirajte vaš server https://www.ssllabs.com/
<Pepelka> Qualys SSL Labs
<mihaweb> slax0r: ne gre se tolk da si neumen. ampak hitro se zmotiš in težko vse predvidiš
<slax0r> mihaweb: kot pravim, je sam se test server, ki nima validnega certifikata itd.
<dz0ny> slax0r: tko da 3 sekunde bi bli vsi alarmi ze prizgani
<mihaweb> slax0r: khm
<slax0r> mihaweb: nisem neumen zato da bi mislil da vem vec kot tisti, ne da bi bil neumen da nebi moral tega speljat :)
<slax0r> ce bi se dovolj poglobil, bi ze nekak, sam...nimam volje, ne casa, ne znanja da bi desiciral celo kriptacijo in vse kar spada zraven...z tem se naj ukvarjajo tisti ki jih to veseli
<mihaweb> slax0r: dz0ny vsekakor začnite s https dobro narejenim... potem res lahko podpisujete requeste, skupaj s časom itd
<mihaweb> dz0ny itak povedal, kak se prav dela :D
<slax0r> mihaweb: ja saj...ko bo live server...
<slax0r> app se ne public
<mihaweb> slax0r: ne bi bilo nič težje kot tisto kar zdaj delate, sam imelo bi smisel
<slax0r> marsikaj bi imelo smisel, ampak trenutno je pac tk, in dvomim da bom lahko sel to kaj spreminjat v kratkem
<slax0r> so, I'll just be sitting here, waiting until shit hits the fan
<mihaweb> :D
<slax0r> baje pa da mislijo nek security test naredit, nekdo bi pac to naj izvajal, kaj vec ne vem, upam da bo horrible, potem bomo pa lahko kaj spreminjali :)
<dz0ny> mihaweb: https je ze :)
<dz0ny> well ddos je dokaj easy nardit na vas server :D
<slax0r> no shit :)
<slax0r> sam requeste delas in ignoriras cookieje
<slax0r> garantirano zafilas masino z enim pcjem
<dz0ny> well sam < iframe src="tvoj api"> pa na random page z 40k obiska dnevno :D
<dz0ny> bi blo fun
<slax0r> khm...
<slax0r> ni moj
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> I had nothing to do with it!
<slax0r> except using it
<mihaweb> hm sm kopiral wine iz enga pcja na drugega
<mihaweb> pa pravi da "wine" ne obstaja.. pa vidim fajl v direktoriju pa r-x pa vse
<mihaweb> kak dependancy al kej?
<dz0ny> no pol pa Å¡e en public api http://i.imgur.com/z8sAPqi.png kjer je response v ns :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: ja ok, in all fairness, api in app laufata na nekem virtualci, ne v nekem server farmu, tko da tut to neki pripomore, pa se ogromno drugega sranja je na tem serveru
<slax0r> ze sam ssh ima vacih tezave
<dz0ny> mhm tole oboje je na public free cloudih
<dz0ny> se ne placuje tud centa :)
<dz0ny> pr temu zadnjemu je nodejs mongodb pa redis :)
<dz0ny> hipsterish
<dz0ny> pa en cache
<dz0ny> un ta prvi je python pa pgsql
<mihaweb> ah verjetn ker je 32 bit program na 64 bit ubuntu
<dz0ny> php ma sam repl 90ms I believe ?
<slax0r> no, drgac, moj prvi proposal je bil tak, na app serveru se zgenerira keypair in se ga shrani pac nekam na varno, pri prvem requestu, se prepbere API credentiale iz diska/db/wherever, se z tem keypairom podpise in poslje na API, api preveri vso to zmedo, zgenerira SID, challenge, in poslje nazaj, za naslednji API request, hashas SID in challenge in posljes, dobis nov challenge, repeat
<slax0r> seveda vse znotraj https tunnela
<slax0r> ampak to ni secure enough...
<zdobersek> PID1 soon also a full-blown text editor! https://plus.google.com/+LennartPoetteringTheOneAndOnly/posts/VUzeRLf5g5m
<Pepelka> German language source code comments are not acceptable in the +systemd source…
<Pepelka> »German language source code comments are not acceptable in the +systemd source tree, according to our coding style conventions. In preparation for merging… - Lennart Poettering – Google+«
<slax0r> LennartPoettering, to je ta tip ki je napisal systemd?
<dz0ny> ja tip se rad daje na zid
<slax0r> aja, se Pepelka je potrdila :D
<dz0ny> da se ga obetava z sadjem in zelenjavo
<zdobersek> sado-mazi
<zdobersek> sado-mazo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Chrome mi sesuje Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6283/chrome-mi-sesuje-ubuntu
<Sky[x]> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobersek> .gif not funny
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/J7EehluIdcBLq/giphy.gif
<Sky[x]> tolk lep dan a bi sel lavfat mal ? :)
<Sky[x]> en u izy krog hehe
<zdobersek> dva, na puno
<dz0ny> http://tidwall.github.io/digitalrain/
<napsy_> foo
<napsy_> se komu sanja zaka mi torrenti nebi delal
<napsy_> noce se nic vlect
<napsy_> firewalla nimam
<mihaweb> dz0ny: se kaj spoznaš na nw-gyp ?
<dz0ny> mihaweb: no
<dz0ny> napsy_: dht only torrent?
<CrazyLemon> ni pirov? :)
<mihaweb> dz0ny: https://github.com/nathanjsweet/nodehun misliš da sploh kaka šansa da bi tole delal v nodewebkit?
<Pepelka> nathanjsweet/nodehun · GitHub
<Pepelka> »nodehun - The Hunspell binding for nodejs that exposes as much of hunspell as possible and also adds new features. Hunspell is a first class spellcheck library used by Google, Apple, and Mozilla.«
<mihaweb> hunspell binary bi moral bit buildan za vsako platformo
<zdobersek> napsy_: siol blocked?
<CrazyLemon> siol doesnt block!
<dz0ny> siol limits
<dz0ny> mihaweb: dunno, bi pa moral za vsako platformo ja
<mihaweb> ja
<mihaweb> maH
<mihaweb> dz0ny: za online ajax verzijo je easy, plačaš zmeren znesek pa je mir.
<mihaweb> za offline bi moral pa hunspell buildat za vsakega posebej, in se jebat z node moduli, s phonegap moduli
<mihaweb> hudiča, lahk bi kdo ponujal to, kupimo :D
<CrazyLemon> ne kupit! ponudi pa zasluži!
<mihaweb> hm
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCg6t5iedEw&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> The Evolution of Rabbit (by Neal Brooks at The UK Symfony Meetup) - YouTube
<Sky[x]> zanimivo :)
<Pepelka> »This presentation runs through our specific use case; the decisions we made; the results we had and the problems we faced.«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Curse Client Linux Alternatives For Updating World Of Warcraft Addons  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/xXrfFfA6ofk/curse-client-linux-alternatives-for.html
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM !
<slax0r> CrazyLemon !
<CrazyLemon> slax0r /o\
<slax0r> \o/
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: Ω
<CrazyLemon> hm.. a ni to en znak pri elektriki?
<LorD_DDooM> Ohm, če to misliš
<slax0r> .oO(CrazyLemon ni ravno stromar)
<CrazyLemon> ohm ja!
<zdobersek> omega drgac
<zdobersek> oh, mega!
<CrazyLemon> not that funny zdobersek ..not at all
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: RE: Dve grafični kartici  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42737#Comment_42737
<yang> napsy gres na fosdem?
<netkat> https://www.name.com/domains/rip
<CrazyLemon> ajde.. kdo bo prvi kupu microsoft.rip :D
<yang> tezko ga bos obdrzal, ker imajo TM
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če je mojemu psu ime Micro Soft ?
<CrazyLemon> ker je micro pa soft ?
<yang> v ameriki se zascitijo imena
<CrazyLemon> nismo v ameriki
<slax0r> so? nisem _v_ ameriki
<CrazyLemon> niti v franciji!
<CrazyLemon> kjer je po novem prepovedano ime Nutella
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/sv-bo-ze-letos-kupil-prvo-robotsko-letalo/357004
<Pepelka> SV bo že letos kupil prvo robotsko letalo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Slovenska vojska naj bi že letos kupila robotsko letalo. Koliko nas bo stalo in kje ga bomo kupili, za zdaj še ostaja neznanka, a zneski se lahko povzpnejo v bližino milijona evrov.«
<CrazyLemon> spet robotsko letalo
<CrazyLemon> a je robot pilot al kako?
<zdobersek> ce je letalo drone, a je pilot pol matica?
<yang> Ali ima kdo doma "nocno lucko za wc" ? Tako ki se po moznosti vtakne v vticnico http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EVHG3E/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687782&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002L315NA&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=00QATG20YYGFZGW12HDW
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Air Wick Scented Oil Warmer Night Light, 6-Count: Health & Personal Care
<Pepelka> »Amazon.com: Air Wick Scented Oil Warmer Night Light, 6-Count: Health & Personal Care«
<yang> kje se to recimo dobi, kaksen bauhaus verjetno, obi...
<zdobersek> o.0
<zdobersek> to rabis luc, al disavo?
<zdobersek> al oboje?
<upd> luc k diši :D
<yang> vidim jih v konradu cel kup
<yang> ne
<yang> brez disave
<upd> mja konrad je drag
<yang> ma ne po 10 eur so
<zdobersek> it's called ze smartphone
<yang> ni to neka cena
<zdobersek> w/ a flashlight
<CrazyLemon> yang povsod jih dobiš
<CrazyLemon> tudi v sparu
<CrazyLemon> a te je strah teme? :/
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Rae Morris - Under The Shadows. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYgXSoA5njA
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny replay it! hvala!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ob 23:01:25
<CrazyLemon> maan.. thats late
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> 23:2:02
<CrazyLemon> 23:02:05*
<zdobersek> meeh
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-29
<upd> :)
<idioterna> ha
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> zdravo
<slax0r> z naravo
<idioterna> a v sodelovanju
<slax0r> kako pa drugace
<idioterna> to je v enem komadu od blaskovica
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Chrome mi sesuje Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42738#Comment_42738
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42739#Comment_42739
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] majnk: RE: Deljenje wi-fi povezave preko računalnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42740#Comment_42740
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] majnk: RE: Deljenje wi-fi povezave preko računalnika  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42741#Comment_42741
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: RE: Minimiziranje oken - bližnjica na tipkovnici  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42742#Comment_42742
<CrazyLemon> !g kilo ubuntu cloud archive
<Pepelka> Cloud Archive Staging - Kilo : “Ubuntu Cloud Archive Team” team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cloud-archive/+archive/ubuntu/kilo-staging
<dz0ny> GTFO with OpenStack
<CrazyLemon> such a hater
<slax0r> haters gonna hate
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> napsy: cestitke za nagrado iot :)
<Sky[x]> IOT
<napsy> hehe, hvala :)
<Sky[x]> da dobis kak delex v firmi :D
<Sky[x]> k si ze ves cas z njimi :)
<napsy> lahko bi jup :D
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> ze dezuje mal zunaj
<dz0ny> napsy: kaj ste dobil?
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: si ze nabavu trashcan mech?
<slax0r> al nisi med tistimi ki komaj cakajo na to skropocalo? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ain't nobody got ISK for that.
<LorD_DDooM> C_bills even
<slax0r> isk?
<LorD_DDooM> The Interstellar Kredit (ISK), whose ISO code is ISK is the single currency unit in EVE Online world.
<napsy> dz0ny: IoT awards
<napsy> dz0ny: http://mladipodjetnik.si/novice-in-dogodki/novice/visionect-prejel-prestizno-nagrado-iot-awards
<Pepelka> Visionect prejel prestižno nagrado #IoT Awards — Mladipodjetnik.si - podjetništvo, ustanovitev podjetja
<Pepelka> »Leta 2007 nastalo podjetje Visionect d.o.o., ki so ga ustanovili brata Matej in Rok Zalar ter Luka Birsa, je za svoje dosežke na področju interneta stvari prejelo prestižno nagrado #IoT Award. Slovenskemu startupu jo je po izboru ljudstva podelila ameriška spletna stran Postscapes.com.«
<Sky[x]> ce gledas ste rabil 5let da ste neki dosegl bolj odmevnega ?
<Sky[x]> al se motim
<napsy> tam nek ja
<napsy> mamo sele zadnje dve leti dober marketing
<Sky[x]> aha, hardware je jeba :)
<napsy> prej je blo bol tak/tak
<napsy> tut ja, ptrzit pa se bol
<napsy> trzit*
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> zdj ste pa enga neslovenca dal na marketing je pa zlavfal :D
<Sky[x]> ko slovenci smo znani po tem da sene znamo prodat :D
<napsy> ma sj mislim da so vsi slovenci
<Sky[x]> aja a pol sploh mate kkega tujca vfirmi ?
<napsy> en tip je zravn nek microsoft slovenija ex-direktor
<napsy> nop
<Sky[x]> zanimivo :)
<napsy> se kr pozna no
<napsy> pa lahka mas se ne vem kok dobro ekipo, pa idejo pa izdelek
<napsy> sam ce je marketing sibka tocka
<napsy> .... je vse skup zaman
<Sky[x]> jp res je
<CrazyLemon> ffs siol
<CrazyLemon> so unstable
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telekom.si/pomoc-in-podpora/obvestila-o-delovanju-storitev/vzdrzevalna-dela-27-1-2015
<Pepelka> Obvestila o delovanju storitev - Pomoč in podpora - Telekom Slovenije
<CrazyLemon> diskonekti zamujajo dva dni
<yang> Saj imas lahko backup preko 3G
<CrazyLemon> seveda.. i could also shit rainbow :)
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> thanks yang :D
<slax0r> sm cist pozabu da mam 4g ^^
<CrazyLemon> and again
<yang> ja CrazyLemon sam si si kriv, saj lahko v praksi razdelis DSL parice na vec internet ponudnikov
<yang> to da pa ima ISP v nacrtu posodabljanje in izpade v omrezju pa je normalno
<yang> Tusmobil ima za 20 EUR neomejeni internet
<yang> prva dva GB podatkov po neomejeni hitrosti, potem pa 128kbps
<dz0ny> yang: v USA je FCC ravno povedal da je to kršenje pogodbe
<dz0ny> če piše unlimited pomen da mora bit brez omejitev
<yang> saj je drobni tisk
<yang> katerega bi moral prebrati, pa ga ne
<yang> to je isto kot hodijo ljudje v trgovino po kavo, pa pravjo "sej pise da je pri nakupu dveh tretja zastonj" pa odvrne prodajalka "ja gospod, ce kupite izdelke v vrednosti nad 20 eur, niste brali drobnega tiska"
<Sky[x]> yang: in pol se kregajo na blagajni pa delajo zastoje grrr
<Sky[x]> po moznosti je to se dan penzjonistov :)
<yang> hehe, ja tako nekako
<slax0r> 12:07 < yang> prva dva GB podatkov po neomejeni hitrosti, potem pa 128kbps
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> a smo v kameni dobi?
<Sky[x]> jst bom zivce zgubu k sem vazelin zgubu in ga ze 3 dni pogresam in sploh ne morm vec odpirat ust normalno :(
<Sky[x]> grrr
<Sky[x]> al se obrijem spet al pa vazelin kupim
<Sky[x]> pa k se nism briv max 1 tedn
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: a te srbi/mot?
<dz0ny> obrij se :D
<Sky[x]> razpokajo mi ustne cist levo in desno ce se kake 5dni ne obrijem
<Sky[x]> k je skos suho zgleda :)
<dz0ny> wierdo :)
<yang> hm
<yang> letos sploh se nisem vazelina uporabljal, sej ni nobenga mrazu
<Sky[x]> :>
<yang> Drgac pa poglej v Mullerju za "Delarom Paris" Baume Riche Pour Les Levres/Rich lip balm , ta se lepo maze in je ok
<yang> fora je k une libele trde ne mors normalno mazat v mrazu, k zmrzne, rabs tekoc nanos
<Sky[x]> jst ponavad kar unga plavga vzamem, mislim da je trd ja
<Sky[x]> sam sej ponvadi se namezem predno grem ven in je ok nimam hudih problemov sam pac namazat se morm :)
<yang> Mal cenejsi je recimo "Blistex" Lip relief cream, k je tudi tekoc
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> je mal cudn dan danes ane ?
<Sky[x]> al mam sam jst cudno glavo in razpolozenje :(
<yang> sej kaj, malo boljsi nanos stane 15 eur recimo ampak ga imas za celo sezono, se splaca dati "malo vec" pa je v redu, probaj unega Delarom
<Sky[x]> https://blog.cloudflare.com/help-us-test-our-dnssec-implementation/
<Pepelka> Help us test our DNSSEC implementation
<Pepelka> »For an introduction to DNSSEC, see our previous post Today is a big day for CloudFlare! We are publishing our first two DNSSEC signed zones for the community to analyze and give feedback on: www.cloudflare-dnssec-auth.com - a fully...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni kršenje pogodbe.. ker dejansko je neomejen promet.. ni pa "neomejena" hitrost
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> leave Mirko alone!
<zdobersek> rabi nov bajk
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/589/RsLid.jpg
<zdobersek> go wat yourself
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: RE: Chrome mi sesuje Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42743#Comment_42743
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: LibreOffice 4.4 Released With Major UI Revamp  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/P_2ROgKj5Wc/libreoffice-4-4-released-ui-revamp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [14.04] Chrome mi sesuje Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42744#Comment_42744
<CrazyLemon> kaj exploitajo s temi .cab priponkami?
<CrazyLemon> zadnje čase sm dobu kar nekaj mailov
<CrazyLemon> ah..trojan downloader
<zdobersek> you know you want it!
<slax0r> send it to me!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @29.01.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% severovzhodnik 1.1 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:38, Kulminacija: 11:16:10, Sončni zahod: 16:02:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 33min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: RE: [14.04] Chrome mi sesuje Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42745#Comment_42745
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek are these some sexy looking shoes or what https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10941431_1002846329729086_8447780637907231155_n.jpg?oh=5d39b3562f432ea70bce66eedf1e7e4e&oe=556A31C4
<CrazyLemon> classic!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: OH NOES M'SHOE HAS UNTIED
<CrazyLemon> kolesarski čevlji of course
<zdobersek> OH NOES I GOTTA STOP NOW
<zdobersek> OH NOES YYYYYY
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek y so negative :/
<CrazyLemon> its slovenian product! be happy! buy some!
<zdobersek> aja?
<zdobersek> kdo dela?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek berk :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sploh pa, kdo bo to opazu, ko bom s 55kmh svignu mim?
<CrazyLemon> <---
<CrazyLemon> i'll be like "daaaamn son"
<zdobersek> http://rs1312.pbsrc.com/albums/t530/AmyAndKamileMakeGifs/MacklemoreampRyanLewisFtWanz-ThriftShopMusicVideo1080pSbykymp40008_zps427e3401.gif~c200
<Pepelka> AWW HE GOT THE VELCRO gif by AmyAndKamileMakeGifs | Photobucket
<Pepelka> »AmyAndKamileMakeGifs has shared an animated gif from Photobucket. Click to play«
<zdobersek> s/VELCRO/LACES
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [14.04] Chrome mi sesuje Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42746#Comment_42746
<CrazyLemon> http://thedailyshow.cc.com/videos/nbzjjh/blizzapocalypsegeddon--15---the-white-erdammerung-
<Pepelka> Blizzapocalypsegeddon '15 - The White-Erdammerung! - The Daily Show - Video Clip | Comedy Central
<Pepelka> »Drawing inspiration from CNN's Don Lemon, Jordan Klepper devises a new reporting strategy.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: RE: [14.04] Chrome mi sesuje Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42747#Comment_42747
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8vHhgh6oM0
<Pepelka> Dilbert - The Knack "The Curse of the Engineer" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"The Knack" clip from Dilbert S01E09: Dilbert is diagnosed with "The Knack" at a young age and is destined to become an engineer! Oh no!!!!«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [14.04] Chrome mi sesuje Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42748#Comment_42748
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ted 2 trailer mas
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek link me
<zdobersek> .yt ted 2 tralier
<jabuk> Ted 2 Official Trailer [1080P] [HD] (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnT-h5jJl6g ♥1,948 ▶1,668,430
<CrazyLemon> 1080p? fool..i'm on 4mbps connection.. i'll take 360p tnx
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> 2012
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon reported that misleading title
<zdobersek> you're doing God's work, Lemon!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i know
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poglej si tisti posnetek the daily showa
<CrazyLemon> epic
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: RE: Minimiziranje oken - bližnjica na tipkovnici  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42749#Comment_42749
<anny> čer
<anny> sneeeg je, glej zunaj sneeeg je!
<lynxlynxlynx> komaj opazno, a glavnina Å¡e pride
<anny> glavno, da pada :)
<anny> in da ni potrebno izprazniti trgovin kot v ZDA
<yang> o, pa res, drugi letosnji sneg, se je zima !
<yang> jaz sem ze preparkiral avto :)
<anny> khm
<anny> pa zimske gume?
<yang> teh pa nimam
<yang> sam ketne
<anny> se mi je zdelo
<CrazyLemon> anny ..evo nekaj zate http://thedailyshow.cc.com/videos/nbzjjh/blizzapocalypsegeddon--15---the-white-erdammerung- ko omenjaš US of A
<Pepelka> Blizzapocalypsegeddon '15 - The White-Erdammerung! - The Daily Show - Video Clip | Comedy Central
<Pepelka> »Drawing inspiration from CNN's Don Lemon, Jordan Klepper devises a new reporting strategy.«
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> V soboto bo delno jasno z občasno zmerno oblačnostjo.
<jabuk> V nedeljo bo pretežno oblačno, občasno bo rahlo snežilo, ob morju pa deževalo.
<jabuk> V ponedeljek bo precej jasno, po kotlinah bo zjutraj megleno.
<yang> prognoza
<yang> .prognoza
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Oblačno bo. Predvsem v zahodnih krajih bodo rahle padavine, ki se bodo ponoči nekoliko okrepile in razširile nad večji del Slovenije. Na Primorskem bo deževalo, v notranjosti sprva povečini snežilo. V drugi polovici noči bo sneg predvsem v južni in vzhodni Sloveniji prehajal v dež.
<jabuk> Jutri dopoldne se bodo padavine še bolj okrepile. Na severu države bo snežilo, drugod deloma deževalo, deloma snežilo. Popoldne bo dež povsod v notranjosti od severa prešel v sneg. Zapihal bo severni veter, zvečer na Primorskem šibka burja.
<jabuk> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -3 do 2, na Primorskem okoli 5, najvišje dnevne od -1 do 5, ob morju do 10 stopinj C.
<anny> tonight we are moist but unbound
<anny> like it
<anny> *unbent
<yang> anny: ti se vozis z biciklom kadar snezi ?
<anny> yang, ja
<yang> anny: hujsa si kot idioterna, skoda da ze ima partnerko, drugace bi bila idealna za skupaj :)
<anny> uf, dva norca na kupu se ne konča dobro
<yang> anny: no verjetno nisi tako hitra kot on, in se drzis bolj kolesarskih stez ?
<yang> ceprav tkole ko je sneg, se mi zdi vse pluzijo gor s ceste kar na kolesarske
<anny> ne, jaz sem bolj mestna kolesarka
<lynxlynxlynx> dokler ni četrte stopnje, ni nič od snega
<anny> enkrat bom Å¡la na franjo....vozit
<anny> zadnje čase kolesarske steze kar dobro plužijo
<yang> anny: poleti sem enkrat videl Ironman tekmovanje, ravno ko so skakali v blejsko jezero, potem so pa se kolesarili in tekli
<yang> pa to razni stari kresi
<anny> no to bom jaz ko bom velika
<anny> zimski posnetek za lepši večer
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2SoGHFM18I
<Pepelka> Fox Dives Headfirst Into Snow | North America - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A red fox pinpoints field mice buried deep beneath the snow, using his sensitive hearing and the magnetic field of the North Pole to plot his trajectory. | F...«
<yang> wow
<yang> to pa je dober instinkt
<yang> zakaj ne trenirajo raje lisic za resevanje ljudi izpod snega ?
<anny> bile bi boljše od psov
<yang> verjetno res
<yang> ko dam "share" youtube video, mi ne prepozna vec mailov
<yang> prej jih je razpoznalo
<anny> nova verzija :)
<yang> 2015 T.O.S.
<anny> sh*t
<anny> še ena lisičja
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj6quKEn3dw
<Pepelka> Fox cub comes to people for help - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The original video was presented turned at a 90 degree angle so I stole it and fixed it. Original link here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embe...«
<yang> revck
<yang> se dobro, da so ga resli
<CrazyLemon> anny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE-Nyt4Bmi8 kaj pa tale friendship :)
<Pepelka> Polar bears and dogs playing - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A strange relationship between dogs and bears. Taken from the show "Jailed Polar Bear" on FirstScience.tv Download in full from: http://firstscience.tv/polar...«
<anny> aww
<yang> zanimivo
 * anny gets diabetes*cuteness overload*
<anny> tisti zadnji pes ni bil videti prav srečen
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> si je mislu "ma dej mi mir gaddemit"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> lisjačku so pa ukradli ambicijo
<anny> hotel je postati jarhead
<anny> mogoče je medo mislil še na kaj poleg igre
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7rZTZBOrqQ
<Pepelka> The Only Man In The World Who Can Swim With A Polar Bear: Grizzly Man - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Only Man In The World Who Can Swim With A Polar Bear: Grizzly Man SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/Oc61Hj Grizzly man Mark Dumas, 60, is the only man in the worl...«
<yang> Americani imajo lahko privatne zivalske vrtove za divje zivali, pri nas pa to ni dovoljeno
<anny> yang, katero žival bi imel?
<yang> ljudje vcasih najdejo nebogljenega medveda, potem pa ga uspavajo
<yang> mislim veterinarska inspekcija ga uspava
<yang> anny: Tasmanskega vraga
<yang> Tja sem zelel ze donirati
<anny> uf
<anny> u serious?
<yang> ja
<yang> nek virus jih je napadel in jih poskusajo ohraniti, drugace je ze zdesetkalo 90% populacije v divjini
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil_facial_tumour_disease
<Pepelka> Devil facial tumour disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> a si nor.. a nisi vidu da se nonstop vrti
<CrazyLemon> to ti zruši vse pohištvo v hiši
<yang> tisto je v risanki :)
<yang> v risanki ga upodabljajo da vse pregrizne in v resnici ima zelo mocno celjust in dejansko pregrizne ograjo itd.
<CrazyLemon> seveda.. tudi vrti se
<yang> to nisem videl pri zivih primerkih
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkivPFtLOj4
<Pepelka> Back To The Moon For Good – The New Space Race - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch our cool movie about going back to the Moon. In case you haven’t heard, the Moon is trending again… and in a big way. Narrated by Tim Allen (voice of B...«
<dz0ny> ETA 2018
<yang> anny: bi ze doniral, samo ne sprejemajo paypal-a
<yang> v tistem "zavetiscu"
<yang> anny: BTW. Vrage lahko vidis samo v Zoo-jih v Avstraliji in v divjini na Tasmaniji, nikjer drugje na svetu jih ni za videt, ker so tako redki
<anny> dz0ny, zakaj bi Å¡li nazaj na luno?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne? a veš kako awesome razgled je?
<dz0ny> anny: znanje, surovine, in ta zadnje :)
<anny> yang, mislila sem, da so večji
<dz0ny> ceneje je met teleskop na luni kot pa v orbiti
<anny> nisem še pogledala do konca....so našli kaj aliensov?
<dz0ny> mislim tolk velik da lahko dobro vidiš
<dz0ny> anny: :D
<anny> prašam :)
<yang> anny: tak je kot nek srednji pes, kot kaksen visavski terier
<anny> vem, da je nekaj zanimivih artefaktov
<dz0ny> anny: tud na to vprašanje odgovorimo sam če gremo tja :)
<anny> dz0ny, potem bo treba pogledati kje dlje
<anny> na marsu so že našli vodo, metan, ostanke bakterij
<dz0ny> anny: v bistvu ena teorija je da je verjetno kak kos zemlje tud na luni
<yang> Zadnjic sem gledal sonce skozi teleskop
<anny> da je luna nastala kot kos zemlje?
<dz0ny> predvsem zarad dveh asteroidov ki so ob trku z zemljo poslal v outerspace
<dz0ny> anny: organske delce
<yang> specialni filtri morjo bit v teleskopu, da lahko gledas skoz njega
<anny> jap, to je to
<dz0ny> sam ti nastanejo tud zarad kemičnih procesov nepovezanih z bakterijami :)
<anny> dz0ny - zelo zelo majhen odstotek
<yang> anny: kero zival bi imela ti, ce bi lahko imela zivalski vrt divjih zivali ?
<anny> delfina!
<yang> anny: tam v siski je nekdo vcasih imel srne in podobno, nasproti petra derzaja
 * CrazyLemon mel srno
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. delfin sounds fun
<anny> http://us.whales.org/node/8201
<yang> uf za delfina pa bi morala imeti ogromen bazen
<anny> yang, za srno bo treba prosit dz0ny-ja
<yang> srne ne smes met pomoje legalno
<yang> ker je divja zival
<anny> ne bi ga imela v bazenu
<CrazyLemon> nam ni noben nič govoru :)
<CrazyLemon> pa stari je z lovci govoru
<anny> kupila bi hišo ob morju in bi samo včasih prišel na obisk :)
<CrazyLemon> pa niso nič povedali da je ilegalno :)
<yang> free willy !
<anny> zakoni so zelo strogi
<yang> ja glej, ce ne smes met domacega medveda ne smes met niti srne
<anny> včasih pride na obisk kit janez...pa ene 200 delfinov
<CrazyLemon> yang to ni ravno enako :)
<CrazyLemon> in če greš na nanos
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja oboje je klasificirano kot divja zival
<CrazyLemon> z ajdovske strani
<CrazyLemon> boš videl medveda
<CrazyLemon> ki ne zgleda čisto nič domače :)
<CrazyLemon> pa je vseeno zaprt
<anny> kdo bi rad videl medveda?
<CrazyLemon> in je huge :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: no verjetno domuje v ilegali :)
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rynvewVe21Y
<Pepelka> Cat and Dolphins playing together - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Cat and Dolphin playing together. Theater of the Sea, a marine animal park in Islamorada, Florida in 1997. The dolphins are Shiloh and Thunder and the cat is...«
<CrazyLemon> yang no.. naša bambi ni bila v ilegali
<CrazyLemon> ker smo jo pustili da hodi okoli
<CrazyLemon> pa se je vedno vrnila k meni! :D
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km SZ od PODLJUBELJA @29/01/2015 22:30:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.45+N,+14.21+E
<yang> CrazyLemon: se je pustila bozat ?
<CrazyLemon> yang lol..itak :) sej ti pravim da smo jo meli
<yang> kul
<CrazyLemon> najprej v hiši ko je bila majhna
<CrazyLemon> pol pa zunaj :)
<yang> kaj se je pa potem zgodilo z njo, sla po zenina v gozd ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ko je postala prevelika za ograjo kjer je bila
<CrazyLemon> smo jo oddali enmu lovcu
<CrazyLemon> ki je mel več srn doma
<yang> aha
<CrazyLemon> je pa bila huge.. prav bolelo je ko mi je stopila na nogo :)
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> oziroma js sm bil takrat Å¡e majhen.. ne ona tako huge :)
<CrazyLemon> pa prijetno piskala je.. ko sm jo klical
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> ja skoda da ne morm met srnice (v bloku:)
<CrazyLemon> yang seveda lahko maš
<CrazyLemon> anny a bi šla v blok? yang te bo božal
<CrazyLemon> pa sprehajal etc
<yang> sva se hecala s sosedo, da bi si vmislila prasicka, en prijatelj ga je imel v mestu, unga vietnamskega
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> naj me zmasira ;)
<yang> ojej, masiral pa nisem ze vec let
<anny> tvoje spretnosti rjavijo!
<CrazyLemon> anny ma bo.. brez skrbi sam mal zapiskaš :))
<yang> tisto je bila samo predigra sicer
<yang> :)
<anny> krejzi, kako zapiskam?
<CrazyLemon> anny kot srna zapiskaj
<CrazyLemon> da bo vedu da si pripravljena
<CrazyLemon> :))
<yang> khe khe :)
<anny> jaz sem vedno pripravljena :)
<CrazyLemon> evo yang js sm se zmenu
<CrazyLemon> ti pa opravi kot se spodobi
<yang> hvala posrednik
<anny> kaj si se zmenu, krejzi?
<anny> k jaz nič ne vem
<CrazyLemon> anny kako ne.. zmenu sm se da te kadarkoli zmasira
<CrazyLemon> v njegovem bloku
<anny> aja
<CrazyLemon> ja kaj pa
<anny> moram najprej k frizerju in pedikerju
<anny> pa na brazilsko
<yang> jst pridem do tebe namesto frizerke anny potem pa se oddolzim z masazo :)
<anny> yang, znaš frizirat :)
<yang> ti znas ! baje
<anny> to pa
<anny> razen sebe
<anny> zmenila sem se z eno punco na frizerski, da pridem za model naslednji teden
<yang> mene ponavadi Vera, ampak ne bo zamerila, ce enkrat izpustim v 10 letih
<yang> ja, baje te pr mic stylingu za 5 eur postrizejo
<yang> tm k vadijo
<anny> yang...če si tip
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim, mogoce je za probat
<anny> mene takoj osušijo za par deset evrov
<yang> ceprav mene moja zmer s skarjami obdela, pride bols kt z masinco
<anny> to pa res
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5thalKBus4
<Pepelka> vabljenje srnjaka.. - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> evo tko piska srna
<CrazyLemon> no podobno
<yang> in sem probal tut druge v unem frizerskem salonu, ampak moja stalna me najbolje obdela
<anny> govoriš kot stranka z sloescorta :)
 * CrazyLemon bil že kot model na frizerski.. in ne priporoča tega nobenmu :)
<yang> jst sem bil ze model in tut kot maneken za eno reklamo :)
<anny> tudi jaz model
<yang> ampak to je blo pol zivljenja nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> ma sami modeli!
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli!
<anny> ka pa misliš
<anny> tudi takrat so me frizirali na odru
<anny> tako da imam že izkušnje
<CrazyLemon> js se ne spomnim a me je barvala takrat al ne
<anny> boljše kot krejzi
<CrazyLemon> anny ne hvali se no...ti bom yanga poslal na vrata
<CrazyLemon> pač nisem bil na odru.. so what! bil sm blizu
<CrazyLemon> !
<anny> se bosta z mojim zmenila
<CrazyLemon> the more the merrier
<CrazyLemon> lp
<anny> še en video za lahko noč
<yang> anny: query
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hR7RyDLCs8
<Pepelka> Dominik Sky - "Window Jumps" 2014 Showreel (HD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I've been working on this video for about a year. Lots of injuries and set backs in between but it was worth the trouble. There are some seriously awesome wi...«
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<Sky[x]> lp
<anny> ln
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> jaz pa ravno iz pivnice hehe :D
<anny> iz uniona?
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> first time :)
<anny> kako je bilo?
<Sky[x]> vredu lustn plac
<Sky[x]> sicer piva nisem pil in jedel tudi nic :(
<anny> cmon...kaj pa ste potem ušpičili?
<Sky[x]> sem bil sofer
<Sky[x]> ubistvu smo sli tja samo zato ker smo sli na bowling in je glavni gost tolk zamujal da smo sli pol se v pivnico :)
<Sky[x]> in danes sem ravno kranjske klobase jedel za kosilo
<anny> niste šli v nočni klub?
<Sky[x]> nop
<anny> hardcore caffe
<Sky[x]> haha ne, ker ima kolega slabe iskuznje iz tam :D
<anny> kaj se je revežu zgodilo?
<anny> ga je katera ugriznila?
<Sky[x]> tolk hard da enkrt se je drug dan na urgenci zbudil, enkrt pa za 1k eur lazji :D
<anny> fak
<anny> pa naj še kdo reče, da so it-jevci asocialni :)
<anny> grem v mižale
<anny> ln
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> lahko noc
<yang> geez
<yang> I think I depressed a local IRC girl with my opinions on women
<yang> she probably thinks I am a weirdo
<Sky[x]> :D
<yang> uf kok je ze ura
<yang> Sky[x]: kaksna je pivnica ?
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-30
<Sky[x]> yang: kot lokal fajn
<Sky[x]> piva pa hrane pa nisem sprobal :)
<Sky[x]> tolk sem se namazov z vazelinm da sem kr bel ukrog ust :D
<yang> aja, nekdo ki je bil v pivnici pravi da je dobro tisto toceno pivo, oz. nekako drugace se ze rece, zdele sm ze mal utrujen
<yang> haha, kup si tisto dalerom :)
<yang> varjeno pivo al kaj, ne vem
<Sky[x]> nah obrit se morm pa bo dobr :D
<Sky[x]> ceprov eni pravjo da je to zaradi pomanjanke B vitamina pa cinka ce se ne motim
<Sky[x]> gremo v postlo brat knjige da bomo kje vec znal :)
<Sky[x]> ajd
<jabuk> M 3.1 > 14.km SZ od BREGINJA @30/01/2015 01:45:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.35+N,+13.3+E
<jabuk> M 3.5 > 6.km SZ od BOVCA @30/01/2015 01:45:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.36+N,+13.49+E
<LorD_DDooM> Skidal 200 m²
<LorD_DDooM> šel s kolesom v službo
<LorD_DDooM> > še zmer prvi v službi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: RE: [14.04] Chrome mi sesuje Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42750#Comment_42750
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: successful kid meme?
<LorD_DDooM> Tko nekako
<slax0r> je zapadl kaj snega? pri nas ga ni cisto nic
<LorD_DDooM> Nekaj cm, nič pretresljivega. Samo je plundra, pa so ceste zafilane.
<slax0r> no, potem bo pa le boljs da dans delam od doma :)
<idioterna> bom uploadal video
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/winter-river-bends.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/excellent-winter-gear.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/winter-commute-glazing.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/best-pad.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> idioterna: katere gume imaš to gor?
<idioterna> schwalbe racing ralph
<napsy__> ka ti nc ne drsi
<napsy__> se se v bistvu nikol nism furu po snegu
<Sky[x]> napsy izpit si pa naredil ane ?
<napsy> aja za avto jup
<napsy> sm mislu kolo :)
<idioterna> napsy: kaj nej bi pa drsel?
<napsy> pac gume ce se peljes z bajkom po snegu
<napsy> a ni nevarn
<napsy> al pa mogoc po snegu se ni tul, po ledu pa
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> ne vem od kje ti take cudne ideje
<slax0r> mogoce od tega da je led spolzek? :)
<slax0r> sicer pa z kolesom se ziher ne bos tko nagibu kt z motorjem :)
<idioterna> napsy: http://www.bike24.com/p238224.html
<Pepelka> Bike24 - Schwalbe Marathon Winter Touring Performance Wired Tire - Black-Reflex
<Pepelka> »Schwalbe: For a safer journey. You have full control on icy roads with the Marathon Winter. With RaceGuard puncture protection and Black-Reflex stripes for best visibility. Model: Black-Reflex«
<idioterna> sam to je za ko je mraz pa led
<idioterna> dons ni
<idioterna> dons je sam ful snega
<idioterna> tko da dons mam
<idioterna> http://www.bike24.com/p2100784.html
<Pepelka> Bike24 - Schwalbe Racing Ralph Performance Cross Folding Tire 33-622 2015
<Pepelka> »Schwalbe: Also the well-priced performance version of Racing Ralph Cross is completely designed for speed. Featuring Dual-Compound and LiteSkin sidewalls.«
<idioterna> no nimam 2015 verzije
<idioterna> ampak cornera kr hudo
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/560909571691380736/photo/1
<Pepelka> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Painting the name on the droneship ... http://t.co/X8R8O4KjPx"
<slax0r> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152996686429815&fref=nf
<Pepelka> Being Latino | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Looking good girl! #digilatino #belatino«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42751#Comment_42751
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Tomas Barfod - Happy (feat. Eddie Chacon). https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6INLl6OnO0
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<mihaweb> kak lepo je
<idioterna> zelo
<CrazyLemon> i'm lovin' it!
<mihaweb> http://kritikakonservativna.com/2015/01/28/nasvidenje-mister-mussomeli/
<Pepelka> Nasvidenje, mister Mussomeli! | kritika konſervativna
<Pepelka> »V teh dneh je ameriški diplomat Joseph Mussomeli zapustil službovanje kot veleposlanik Združenih držav Amerike v Ljubljani in odšel nazaj v svojo deželo v zasluženo penzijo. Mediji in javna grla (t...«
<Sky[x]> no jst sem avto glihkr spucov :)
<Sky[x]> pa tazadn brisalc dvignu gor da ga sneg ne polomi :>
<yang> aja
<yang> to je treba nardit vecer, predno zacne sneg padati Sky[x]  ;)
<Sky[x]> yang: sem se zavedal zjutraj ja ko sem se zbudu :D
<yang> he-he
<Sky[x]> pa se sneg je padal ko sem prsu grrr
<Sky[x]> pac se vidi da nimam svojga avtomobila pa da je doma garaza ;)
<yang> eh jaz imam letne gume, bom lepo pocakal da se vse stali
<yang> ...
<yang> evo kompajlam 3.18
<yang> +vserver
<yang> 3.18.4
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> koliko casa je trajal ?
<yang> zdej sem zacel, bom stopal
<yang> racunam nekje 3-4 ure na tisti masini
<Sky[x]> aha
<yang> https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch08s06.html.en
<Pepelka> 8.6. Compiling a New Kernel
<yang> tole je zlo uporaben manual kako skompajlati kernel v .deb
<yang> da ga enostavno instaliras (in odstranis) po potrebi
<Sky[x]> e nikol tega delov :)
<yang> sej ni tezko
<Sky[x]> na freebsd sem sam rekompajlov :)
<yang> mislim, ce gres skozi kernel opcije, kaj kej pomeni tisto je tezje, mors vedt kera opcija je kero...sploh pri novih EXPERIMENTAL funkcijah
<yang> lahko pa seveda dumpas kaksen kernel config od drugod in ga uporabis
<yang> jst ponavadi uporabim kar debianov config, samo parametre za -vserver dodam noter...
<Sky[x]> tole je pa zanimivo
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVZ-P-ZI6W4
<Pepelka> React.js Conf 2015 Keynote - Introducing React Native - YouTube
<Sky[x]> zdjle gledma
<Pepelka> »Tom Occhino reviews the past and present of React in 2015, and teases where it's going next.«
<Sky[x]> React: Rethinking Best Practices :D fun
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Official Google Drive Linux Client Screenshots Leaked  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/BUy3noxRjr8/official-google-drive-linux-client.html
<Sky[x]> yang: a brisalce se dvigne tudi spredaj al sam zadej ? :)
<yang> spredaj in zadaj, saj ti povsod lahko pade sneg iz strehe in polomi brisalce
<yang> men ga je ze zadaj zlomilo lansko leto
<Sky[x]> najbolj problematicno je zadej ce mene vprasas :)
<mihaweb> hm ta react kdo uporablja?
<dz0ny> ja FB
<mihaweb> fb dela precej čudno. ne bi imel to za zgled :D
<mihaweb> kr mi android fb klient ni pretirano všeč :D
<dz0ny> isomorphic is the new thing
<mihaweb> zaenkrat imam jquery + bootstrap.. angular sem gledal, ampak ful zakomplicirajo za komaj kaj  koristi.. zdaj prave komponente pa to bi me zanimalo morda.
<Sky[x]> ma kdo kej iskuzenj z FB appi ? jst sem ze mal ven iz tega like 3 leta :>
<mihaweb> tak da vsake tolk časa malo pogledam alternative
<mihaweb> http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2013/06/05/why-react.html recimo tole zgleda zanimivo
<Pepelka> Why did we build React? | React
<Pepelka> »A JavaScript library for building user interfaces«
<Sky[x]> mihaweb: jst angularjs uporablam, pa za ene zadeve full poenostavi za ene pa zakomplicira :)
<mihaweb> data binding od angular me pretežno ne, ker bi preveč zakompliciralo to kar delam z modeom
<dz0ny> mihaweb: sej to so vsi isto
<mihaweb> modelom
<Sky[x]> Ractjs je ql ker ima svoj virtual DOM in je zaradi tega mislim da celo hitrejsi
<dz0ny> razlika je samo kako je databinding urejen
<dz0ny> in kej lahko poganjaš zadevo
<dz0ny> server side client side al oboje
<Sky[x]> ce sta pogledala video, react dela v tej smeti da ga lahko na iso ali android poganjas
<Sky[x]> smeri*
<Sky[x]> ios
<dz0ny> sej angular tud
<Sky[x]> jao jao ne znam vec tipkat :>
<napsy> drugs are bad
<napsy> m'kay
<napsy> :)
<dz0ny> http://ui.lumapps.com/ mihaweb Sky[x]
<Pepelka> LumX
<dz0ny> pol maš cel google polymorph project
<mihaweb> saj lahko vse na android in ios poganjaš. ali od sistema webkit ali pa s svojim webkitom. prvo je problem, ker je lahko staro, drugo je problem ker je veliko
<dz0ny> tega je zdej k snega, k so microservices popularni
<mihaweb> kompajlati v native ui widgete je pa problem, ker ima vsak svoje fore in cross-platform ne gre najbolje (think java everywhere...)
<mihaweb> ne razumem no
<mihaweb> ampak to da je pravi lep MVC za javascript me pa zanima.. sploh pravi izolirani widgeti
<mihaweb> nisem še videl nekaj kar bi me prepričalo
<mihaweb> morda samo nisem dovolj discipliniran z jquery :D
<dz0ny> mihaweb: delaj v tistem kjer se počutiš doma :)
<dz0ny> mobile web ni nikoli zaživel imho
<dz0ny> za vse maš app ki dela 10x bolje
<mihaweb> dz0ny: torej client jquery+bootstrap, server kombinacija php in node.js ? :)
<dz0ny> recmo
<mihaweb> dz0ny: saj to je mobile web
<mihaweb> phonegap & stuff
<dz0ny> ne mislim to
<dz0ny> pač enkrat je bla ideja da bomo mel tko native podprt html5 api
<dz0ny> da se bo dal spsiat en code in bo delala na vseh mobilinih napravah isto :)
<mihaweb> hm, saj html5 api je dokaj podprt. sam v html5 velik uporabnih stvari manjka :)
<dz0ny> http://www.revillweb.com/angularjs-by-example/1-introduction/
<Pepelka> Introduction to the AngularJS by example tutorial series
<Pepelka> »An introduction to the AngularJS by example application and the tutorial series. All about why this project exists, what the tutorial series is likely to include and who the tutorials are for.«
<mihaweb> dz0ny: hvala
<dz0ny> ah to sm sam tako našu :)
<dz0ny> zgleda lepo spisan
<yang> dz0ny: si tam ?
<CrazyLemon> nope.. tu je
<slax0r> glej no glej, sasa84 je irc nasla :)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> uzivajte cez vikend ;)
<slax0r> lp
<zdobersek> sasa84: heyaaaa
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<mihaweb> vikend!
<mihaweb> sasa84: <3
<napsy> ah ja
<napsy> zdj pa pocas gazit do doma :/
<zdobersek> huehuehue
<sasa84> elooooow zdobersek
 * sasa84 maha k zmešana
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/01/official-google-drive-linux-client.html
<Pepelka> Official Google Drive Linux Client Screenshots Leaked ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> o sasa84
<zdobersek> DENIED
<idioterna> pomoje me ne mara k sm jo zanc vprasu ce se kej laufa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu! (recimo)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42752#Comment_42752
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTL4T_NVGhY
<Pepelka> Childrens orchestra plays the theme song from 2001: A space odyssey - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Well, at least they tried.«
<zdobersek> she's baaaaack https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4-C0aZ3V1Q
<Pepelka> Christine Weick interrupts Texas Muslim Capitol Day speaker - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Controversial activist Christine Weick interrupts a speaker at Texas Muslim Capitol Day.«
<yang> spet so ponekod brez elektrike
<dz0ny> ja?
<sasa84_> .stran www.libreoffice.org
<jabuk> www.libreoffice.org ni dosegljiva
<sasa84_> .stran www.libreoffice.org/download
<jabuk> www.libreoffice.org/download ni dosegljiva
<dz0ny> sasa84_: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fsl.libreoffice.org%2Fprenosi%2F&oq=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fsl.libreoffice.org%2Fprenosi%2F&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58j69i60.3109j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8
<Pepelka> Prenosi » Slovenski LibreOffice
<sasa84_> .stran https://sl.libreoffice.org/prenosi/
<jabuk> https://sl.libreoffice.org/prenosi/ ni dosegljiva
<dz0ny> nau slo tko :)
<dz0ny> prek google cache :)
<CrazyLemon> v vsakem primeru ni dosegljiva!
<sasa84_> dz0ny: tnx, sam gledala sem :)
<sasa84_> sej spodi je link do torrenta
<yang> dz0ny: na notranjskem so rekli po radiu
<sasa84_> pravjo, da je tale 4.4 ful lepa :)
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -1.5°C @30.01.2015 21:00 UTC.
<CrazyLemon> OR!
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% zahodnik 0.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:48, Kulminacija: 11:17:10, Sončni zahod: 16:05:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 36min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> just be smart and use official ppa :)
<sasa84_> said who!
<sasa84_> dz0ny: a pr vas Å¡e mete?
<yang> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): -2.7°C @30.01.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:25, Kulminacija: 11:16:14, Sončni zahod: 16:05:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 37min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @30.01.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% jugozahodnik 2.5 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:32, Kulminacija: 11:16:21, Sončni zahod: 16:04:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 35min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 3.7°C @30.01.2015 21:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% južni veter 1.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:30:26, Kulminacija: 11:19:31, Sončni zahod: 16:08:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 38min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> \o/
 * yang vrze kepo proti CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon vzame vedro polno vode in polije yanga
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nope
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ? :)
<dz0ny> sasa84_: ^^
<dz0ny> sasa84_: se sonce smo mel http://instagram.com/p/yeXtiZoWxr/?modal=true
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »“Snow,rain,sun”«
<dz0ny> par minutk
<dz0ny> pol se je pa usul na polno
<dz0ny> ene 30cm ga je
<CrazyLemon> meni 4.4 zgleda enako kot prej
<sasa84_> jst sm tud že 2x kidala
<CrazyLemon> sam da je dodana Å¡e stranska vrstica
<Matthai> huh, jaz sem zdajle ene par ur gonil lopato
<CrazyLemon> ma kako ste vi pridni :>
<yang> a je kdo slucajno sprobaval videoconf preko MEGA ?
<yang> mega.co.nz
<yang> http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/01/22/kim-dotcom-launches-end-end-encrypted-audio-video-chat-service/
<Pepelka> Kim Dotcom Launches Encrypted Video Chat Service
<Pepelka> »Kim Dotcom is making good on his promise to take on Skype with MegaChat, a new browser-based end-to-end encrypted audio and video chat service that has just launched today.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-01-31
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg
<Pepelka> The Expert (Short Comedy Sketch) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subtitles available in 39 languages (enable them using the "Captions" button). A big thank-you to everyone who translated! Funny business meeting illustratin...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.primorske.si/Novice/Istra/Casovna-kapsula-je-sto-let-cakala-v-srediscu-Kopra
<Pepelka> Časovna kapsula je sto let čakala v središču Kopra - Primorske Novice
<Pepelka> »Primorske novice so spletni dnevnik z aktualno vsebino z Goriškega, Slovenske Istre in srednje Primorske.«
<CrazyLemon> lol..stranka camora :D
<idioterna> a ni to ena mafijska druzina al kaj ze
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> Mogoče da bo vladala celó v resnici bratovska ljubezen mej vsemi narodi na svetu, ko se bo našlo to-le pismo v zidu.
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo pismo ni kaj :)
<CrazyLemon> strela ga zadela ko je hotel govoriti na telefonu :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @31.01.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% severozahodnik 0.5 m/s pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:23, Kulminacija: 11:16:31, Sončni zahod: 16:05:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 38min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> o/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [14.04] Chrome mi sesuje Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42753#Comment_42753
<idioterna> i say.
<kubanc> Jov a ma kdo kakšno idejo kako bi dodelil vsaki virtualni mašini drug IP, brez uporabe VPN serverja?
<idioterna> VPN?
<idioterna> mislis dhcp?
<kubanc> ja če zakupiš VPN povezavo, ti lahko paket recimo ponuja 5 povezav istočasno in za vsako povezavo dobiš svoj IP.
<kubanc> a bi se dalo to kaku drugače rešit?
<kubanc> a se da kje zakupit kakšen DHCP Server?
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> to mas ti pomoje mejckn pomanjkljiva znanja
<idioterna> ce zakupis virtualno masino ip ze dobis zraven
<kubanc> idioterna, jst mam virtualne masine na mojem racunalniku
<kubanc> preko VirtualBoxa imam virtualne Linux distribucije. In za vsako bi rabil da ima svoj IP..
<kubanc> T2 mi nudi samo 2 IP-ja. Torej eden je za host masino, eno dobi guest masina... Ostale bi lahko povezal preko VPN Serverja... Samo VPn server odpade
<idioterna> aja tko bi ti
<kubanc> jap
<kubanc> zdeje kako to rešit..
<idioterna> ne mores brez tega
<idioterna> pr t-2 moras dobit vec ipjev
<idioterna> al pa mors nekje drugje met ipje
<kubanc> ne, žal ne morem
<kubanc> T2 sem poslal mail kako je z zakupom večjega številja IP-jev
<kubanc> idioterna, sej to je zdej vprašanje. Če ve kdo kje bi lahko dobil še druge IP-je...
<kubanc> idioterna, ti si mi dejal da imajo virtualne masine vsaka svoj IP. Ali veš če lahko na virtualno mašino nasnanem recimo Xubuntu in se na njega povezujem preko VNC-ja?
<kubanc> ozirma naredim remote connection?
<dz0ny> kubanc: afkors
<dz0ny> kubanc: https://github.com/fcwu/docker-ubuntu-vnc-desktop
<Pepelka> fcwu/docker-ubuntu-vnc-desktop · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to docker-ubuntu-vnc-desktop development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<kubanc> sam jeba, to je kšne 100€ cca. na leto, kar za 10 mašin pride 1000€
<idioterna> kubanc: ne mores dobit "se drugih ipjev"
<dz0ny> zo maš docker :)
<kubanc> zakup VPN povezav me pride pa 100€
<dz0ny> kubanc: ni res
<idioterna> kubanc: ipje mas lahko na internih omrezjih
<kubanc> idioterna, se bom pozanimal pri ISPjih
<idioterna> kubanc: ja js ze vem kaj ti bodo rekl
<idioterna> "ne."
<dz0ny> recmo če si na hpcloudu
<dz0ny> maš 1 dodaten ip 1€
<kubanc> idioterna, bom rekel da ne gre za fizicne osebe, ampak pravne osebe
<kubanc> razlog. Zakup gostovanja virtalnih operacijskih sistemov :D
<dz0ny> idioterna: men se to sliš kot xzibit :)
<kubanc> dz0ny, samo problem je spet v tem ker potrebujem Slovenske IP-je :D
<dz0ny> kubanc: softnet :)
<dz0ny> oni pocen to rihtajo
<dz0ny> če se greš poslovno
<dz0ny> kubanc: sam mal dodeli ta pitch :)
<kubanc> ja ne vem če mi bodo na fizično osebo rekli da mi bodo to uredili
<dz0ny> k "Zakup gostovanja virtalnih operacijskih sistemov" se sliš blazno čudno
<dz0ny> kubanc: nared društvo :>
<kubanc> če pa rečem da bo za pravno osebno, ki se ukvarja z informatiko pa vrjamem da bo zadeva bolj prijela
<kubanc> al pa to ja
<kubanc> dz0ny, dobra ideja...
<kubanc> društvo za boj različnih IP-jev :D
<kubanc> haha :D
<idioterna> zdej pa se povej kere ankete bi rad fejkal
<dz0ny> kubanc: maš še kako leto časa, pol bo društva dost težje ustanovit
<idioterna> zakaj pa to?
<kubanc> ma pravno osebo za tole ni težko dobit, prav tako ljudi da bi ustanovili društvo..
<kubanc> :D
<dz0ny> davčna novela :)
<dz0ny> pogruntal so da se pere dost storitev tko
<kubanc> dz0ny, ne to pa ne..
<kubanc> v naši republiki Banana je pa vse tako lepo :D
<kubanc> Če nočeš it v zapo bolnišnici kateri si delni lastnik rečeš naj povejo da si totalno bolan...
<kubanc> in si doma...
<dz0ny> ja sam to je sam 1 v državi
<idioterna> dz0ny: ja na kaksn nacin bo pa tezje?
<dz0ny> teh društev je 10k
<kubanc> ja in? V javni uporavi je tudi tolk ljudi pa nben ne dela...
<kubanc> naj raje pod svojim pragom pospravjo najprej
<dz0ny> idioterna: tko kot zavod bo 7 ljudi + status, dvostavno knjigovodstvo
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> sej to je uredu
<dz0ny> sori statut
<lynxlynxlynx> nvo je skoraj 30k, niso pa vsa društva
<kubanc> Bom jst softnet podjetju poslal mail da vidm kaj mi bodo odgovorili
<Mmike> Pozdrav, momci!
<Mmike> Smeta li ako tipkam hrvatski? Ne znam slovenski :/ Mogu i engleski, ako treba! :)
<Mmike> Zanima me da li se u slovenskom 'Ljubljana', u sortiranju, nalazi prije 'Luka' ?
<lynxlynxlynx> pa da
<lynxlynxlynx> j < u
<lynxlynxlynx> LC_ALL=sl_SI.utf-8 echo -e 'Ljubljana\nLuka' | sort
<lynxlynxlynx> že brez našega LC_COLLATE je isto, ker ni nobenih čćžđš noter
<Sky[x]> kubanc: resitev ti je da nek hosting kupis in dobis ? ala tushosting itd ..
<kubanc> sm softnetu poslal mail..
<kubanc> glede pravnih oseb, zavodov ali inštitutov ni problema...
<kubanc> to lahko vse dobimo, oziroma že imamo :D
<kubanc> samo rešitev potrebujemo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: RE: [14.04] Chrome mi sesuje Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42754#Comment_42754
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, inštitut ne obstaja kot pravna oblika
<idioterna> to das sam ime tko
<Mmike> lynxlynxlynx, thnx! U hrvatskom postoji ǉ/ǈ pa se pise: ǈubljana, pa je onda to iza Luka, jer je ǈ iza L u abecedi :) Pa me zbunilo, zaboravio sam da u slovenskom ne postoji ǈ :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ah, nisem vedel
<Mmike> lynxlynxlynx, hvala, u svakom slucaju!
<lynxlynxlynx> np
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.5°C @31.01.2015 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% jugovzhodnik 3.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:19, Kulminacija: 11:19:41, Sončni zahod: 16:10:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 40min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84__> fantje, jst mam tud en kveščn glede VPN povezave
<sasa84__> :$
<CrazyLemon> odgovor je 'samo ob sončnem zahodu'
<sasa84> oh CrazyLemon...a mi res ne bi pomagu? :P
<sasa84> pol grem pa assassin's creed Å¡pilat :P
<idioterna> sasa84: kasn vpn pa mas
<dz0ny> a to zdej in da ma maš VPN :)?
<dz0ny> "IN"
<yang> https://my.fsf.org/donate
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti ga nimaš???
<CrazyLemon> .imdb wild card
<jabuk> Wild Card (2015) 92 min Action Crime Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.2/10 (1,286 glasov) MT: 40/100
<jabuk> When a Las Vegas bodyguard with lethal skills and a gambling problem gets in trouble with the mob, he has one last play...and it's all or nothing.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1571139097/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2231253/
<graphite-> hey there is this a slovenian channel?
<lynxlynxlynx> in what sense?
<graphite-> i'm in the process of moving to lubiana and would like to know which parts are nice to live in
<graphite-> or rather is there a part i should avoid
<lynxlynxlynx> nothing that bad
<graphite-> i'm looking at this nepremicnine site and there's a ton of nice options but i have no idea what to expect
<CrazyLemon> well, there are pictures on that site right? you should expect exactly that :D
<graphite-> so it doesn't really matter that much?
<graphite-> it only shows the inside :)
<CrazyLemon> here is another site that might help you http://www.bolha.com/nepremicnine/stanovanja/ljubljana/
<Pepelka> Stanovanja Ljubljana :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Stanovanja Ljubljana - Iščete ali prodajate stanovanje v Ljubljani? Na bolha.com najdete stanovanja iz Ljubljane in okolice.«
<graphite-> oh, thanks
<CrazyLemon> graphite- well.. street view it from the outside :D
<graphite-> i tried to figure out the address yeah
<graphite-> is it normal the address isn't published?
 * CrazyLemon is not from ljubljana so cant really be useful at this point :)
<CrazyLemon> graphite- on bolha the address is in the info
<graphite-> it says only fuzine or murgle or trnovo
<graphite-> oh, nice
<CrazyLemon> look for "naslov"
<graphite-> haha great
<CrazyLemon> if you need some translation just ask :)
<graphite-> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Tr%C5%BEa%C5%A1ka+cesta+51,+1000+Ljubljana,+Slovenia/@46.043719,14.483799,3a,52.5y,113.24h,93.07t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1smQcSZJx_empmZyIxOUZJjQ!2e0!4m2!3m1!1s0x47652d44495d2d25:0x270f7f0feccb2d3f!6m1!1e1
<graphite-> i guess brilantina is your word for grease :)
<lynxlynxlynx> fužine = large multistoreys, while the other two are mostly houses or small multis
<CrazyLemon> for the musical yea :)
<graphite-> this trnovo area seems really close to the city center
<graphite-> is it noisy?
<idioterna> not really, except around the cultural venue there
<idioterna> http://www.kud.si/index.php/Glavna_stran
<Pepelka> Glavna stran - KUD
<idioterna> but only in the summer when they have their outdoor program which they say it's their last every year but it never is
<graphite-> thanks
<graphite-> a bunch
<zdobbie> wah wah
 * sasa84 pleja merlinko za zdobbie 
<sasa84> .yt teach me tiger
<jabuk> April Stevens - Teach Me Tiger (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWpA5iY2V1I ♥3,669 ▶1,055,128
<zdobbie> sasa84: hum?
<sasa84> ti si začel z wah wah :P
<sasa84> idioterna: ma  rabm vpn povezavo, d se mi en program za vodenej matičnih knjig odpre
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: lahko prevedes?
<sasa84> in fora je ta...če dam kabl iz modema, dela tko, kokr je nastavlen... prek wifija pa piše The remote name could not be resolved
<zdobbie> FREEDOM NOW ALSO IN DEODORANT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntjsAuLn5OM
<Pepelka> Seattle Police pepper-spray School Teacher Jesse Hagopian on MLK Day - YouTube
<Pepelka> »School teacher and Activist Jesse Hagopian pepper-sprayed by Seattle Police on MLK day 2015. -Jesse on Twitter https://twitter.com/JessedHagopian -Sign the p...«
<sasa84> https://screencloud.net/v/rEwX
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 16:26:32 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<sasa84> kle je fora...
<sasa84> če je tole obkljukan, dela program prek routerja... če pa ni obkljukan, dela pa kabelssko sam
<sasa84> a je kakšna fora, ker je router 192...2.1 in ne 1.1 kt modem?
<idioterna> sasa84: kaj zaena tehnika pa je?
<idioterna> tega vpnja?
<idioterna> mislim a ti ne dela al kako
<sasa84> zanimiv mi je, da dela prek kabla...prek wifija pa ne
<sasa84> a mislš, d je kšna fora, da je še v ruterju treba kej poklikat?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie prevedem kaj
<luka_> dan
<luka_> grr
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si gledala skoke?!?!
<idioterna> sporta se ne gleda
<idioterna> sport se dela.
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: merlinka n shit
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie marilyn monroe - teach me tiger
<zdobbie> wow
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kolk si star?
<idioterna> 68
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 86
<CrazyLemon> i'll be 87 soon
<zdobbie> ElderLemon
<CrazyLemon> NotSoSourLemon
<zdobbie> GrayBeardLemon
<CrazyLemon> hair*
<CrazyLemon> beard je Å¡e vedno blacksih :)
<CrazyLemon> blackish*
<zdobbie> ooh, racist
<zdobbie> zmazu ferrero rocher skatlo
<zdobbie> dayumn
<zdobbie> so good but so baaad
<zdobbie> sasa84: aaaaa
<zdobbie> well then http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/01/new-survey-shows-extent-of-scientists-divide-with-the-public/
<Pepelka> New survey shows extent of scientists’ divide with the public | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Other data points to science's problems with "post-secularists."«
 * CrazyLemon pokes
 * CrazyLemon pokes LorD_DDooM *
<CrazyLemon> do ponedeljka moraš poslat mere, ker bo ona začela naslednji teden tiskat :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: zrihtala vpn?
<dz0ny> windows ti blokira :D
<dz0ny> za wifi omrežje moraš adt da si poslovno ali domače omrežje
<dz0ny> ne javno
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: ain't nobody got time for that.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM no dej zresni se :) rad bi dres sprobal še preden se poletje začne! :)
<LorD_DDooM> ooo pogumen
<sasa84> dz0ny: kje to naredim?
<dz0ny> hzm network options
<sasa84> dz0ny: mi piše d je to kao zasebno
<dz0ny> hum dejva remote če hočeš
<dz0ny> wow - Added ability to generate HTTPS and OpenVPN server certificates from WebUI.
 * dz0ny is updating router
<dz0ny> .apt lib32sound
<dz0ny> .apt lib32asound
<jabuk> lib32asound2-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> lib32asound2 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS)}
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .prognoza
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 0°C @31.01.2015 20:00 UTC.
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% severovzhodnik 0.5 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:23, Kulminacija: 11:16:31, Sončni zahod: 16:05:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 38min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> Do ponedeljka zjutraj bo rahlo sneženje v glavnem povsod ponehalo. Čez dan se bo oblačnost trgala. Burja na Primorskem bo ponehala. V torek bo zmerno do pretežno oblačno, manj oblačnosti bo v severni Sloveniji. Ponekod na jugu niso izključene rahle padavine.
<jabuk> Danes bo delno jasno z občasno spremenljivo oblačnostjo, v zahodnih krajih tudi pretežno oblačno. Tam bodo predvsem sredi dneva in popoldne kratkotrajne krajevne plohe. Ob morju bo pihal šibak jugo, ponekod v severovzhodni Sloveniji pa jugozahodnik. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 0 do 6, ob morju do 9 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo od zahoda pooblačilo in jutri zgodaj zjutraj se bodo na zahodu začele pojavljati padavine, ki se bodo dopoldne širile proti vzhodu. V nižjih delih Primorske bo deževalo, drugod pa večinoma snežilo. Padavin bo manj v severovzhodnih krajih. Na Primorskem bo zapihala šibka burja, ponekod v severovzhodni Sloveniji pa severni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -7 do -1, ob morju in na Goriškem malo nad 0, najvi
<yang> zaakaj ne sparsa celotne napovedi ?
<CrazyLemon> yang !g github ubuntu.si ircbot
<Pepelka> ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<CrazyLemon> stop complaining and start submitting
<napsy_> .odjavi
<dz0ny> napsy_: lol
<dz0ny> a bi dejansko hotu kdo to uporabljat?
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZeRc_OgNbo
<Pepelka> Hladno Pivo Odjava Programa - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hladno Pivo-Odjava Programa Svi spotovi HP-a na jednome mjestu, @ http://hpvideoteka.blogspot.com/«
<sasa84> idioterna: o/
<idioterna> sasa84: povej kasne tezave mas z vpn
<idioterna> oz. kako se sploh povezujes pa kaj javi ko ne dela
<sasa84> idioterna: vse radi, dz0ny zrihtu
<sasa84> ruter mi nek ni spustu :)
<sasa84> .plosk dz0ny
<jabuk> http://assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/clapping/riker.gif
<idioterna> sasa84: a ok
<idioterna> super
<jabuk> M 2.7 > 10.km SZ od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @31/01/2015 22:22:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+15.93+E
<jabuk> M 2.5 > 8.km  S od ZAGREBA (HRVAÅ KA) @31/01/2015 22:22:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+16.01+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-01
<miha> http://gizmodo.com/the-army-just-open-sourced-its-security-software-1683023527
<Pepelka> The Army Just Open-Sourced Its Security Software 
<Pepelka> »The U.S. Army is open-sourcing a code it uses to analyze cyberattacks. For the past five years, whenever a Department of Defense network has been compromised, the Army has used the Dshell framework to do forensic analysis on the attacks.«
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.7°C @01.02.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% severovzhodnik 1.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:10, Kulminacija: 11:19:51, Sončni zahod: 16:11:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 43min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 1°C @01.02.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88% vzhodnik 0.7 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:26:23, Kulminacija: 11:16:45, Sončni zahod: 16:07:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 40min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy_> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<tadej> re
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2015/02/casovna_kapsula.aspx
<Pepelka> V Kopru pri obnovi hiše našli časovno kapsulo | Zanimivosti - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »'Preden zapustijo delavci zidarji izgotovljeno hišo, želim zazidati mal spomenik, ki naj priča našim naslednikom o duševnih in telesnih bojih, katere smo imeli.'«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ old
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: YOU'RE OLD
<Sky[x]> a je kdo testiral Ubuntu za GHOST vuln ?
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: there is none
<dz0ny> razen če nis od aprila 2014 nič posodabljal
<dz0ny> je pa polno cpanelov+php vuln :)
<Sky[x]> ce sem prav prebral je 12.04 vuln pa 10.10
<Sky[x]> al 10.04*
<dz0ny> vse kar je starejše od 12.04
<Sky[x]> aha ql pol ni panike :)
<dz0ny> al pa static compiled
<dz0ny> php again :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> mal gledam kam se usmerit v PHP al JS :>
<Sky[x]> ker z nodejs in JS za frontend bo z PHP konec ce mene vprasas :>
<dz0ny> php will never die
<dz0ny> ker je cheap za hostat
<dz0ny> http://3v4l.org/EaVKb/perf#tabs
<Pepelka> 3v4l: Online PHP & HHVM shell (100+ versions)
<Pepelka> »Execute your php code; get performance statistics and compare output from all versions«
<dz0ny> tole je POC za testirat ce mas php vuln
<sasa84> ajeja, kje je zdobbie :D
<sasa84> juhu miške ;)
<sasa84> kako ste? ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> razbijam si glavo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ti?
<Sky[x]> lp
<idiotern1> sasa84: joj
<idiotern1> tkole: http://bou.si/pic/going-the-distance.jpg
<dz0ny> idiotern1: sin je mal zaskrbljen nad očetovim ravnanjem :)
<idiotern1> tist je neke vrste sestricna od mojih otrok
<dz0ny> a :)
<idiotern1> teli so nasi
<idiotern1> http://bou.si/pic/alle-zusammen.jpg
<idiotern1> http://bou.si/pic/crazy-dad.jpg
<idiotern1> tole smo pa not sezidal
<idiotern1> http://bou.si/pic/the-big-bridge.jpg
<CrazyLemon> neke vrste sestricna :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3AVcCggRnU
<Pepelka> Ted 2 - Official Trailer (HD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ted 2 - Official Trailer (HD) Ted Is Coming, Again - June 26 http://www.legalizeted.com/ #LegalizeTed Seth MacFarlane returns as writer, director and voice s...«
<Sky[x]> ojoj Ted je bil pa men najbolj bedn film tko res neumne fore :>
<Sky[x]> sej medved je fajn
<dz0ny> lol Narejeno z ❤ s strani kupa piflarčkov iz Vseh Koncev Sveta
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnbr8JcgdcU
<Pepelka> STARTUP DAYS - v živo - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Mladi bodo delo sklenili s predstavitvijo poslovnih idej in zagovorom pred strokovo komisijo, ki bo v nedeljo, 1. februarja, nekaj po 16. uri v Predsedniški ...«
<mkode> Katero knjigo priporočate za python 3?
<pitastrudl> lord of the rings trilogy
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: lol
<pitastrudl> :D
<mkode> kakšen django mojster tukaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni bil django osvobojen?
<mkode> ima django isti sistem kot PHP, kjer vsak web page request laufa v svoji niti?
<Sky[x]> to pa ne bi vedel :)
<dz0ny> mkode: prvo ni cisto res za php :)
<dz0ny> 2 ni cisto res za django
<dz0ny> odvisno kak sistem se odločiš :)
<mkode> dz0ny: a lahko pri django to preklapljaš?
<mkode> dz0ny: pri PHP-ju request, ki traja 50 sekund ne bo povzrocil zastoja, torej sklepam da gre za vecnitnost
<dz0ny> thread ima worker pool
<dz0ny> workerjev je lahko več
<dz0ny> thread == nit v si
<dz0ny> pri python lahko menjaš server impelmentacijo
<dz0ny> načeloma pa se fcgi (php-fpm) obnaša podobno kot wsgi(python-wsgi)
<dz0ny> python ima še asyncio ki se obnaša podobno kot nodejs
<dz0ny> recmo tornado je kr znan paket za pisanje asinhronih serverjev
<dz0ny> to kar ti govoriš da 50s čaka je sam polsedica al je requst blocking al ni
<mkode> dz0ny:  pri node.js, ki je single threaded so lahko problemi ce uporabljas blocking kodo, ki recimo sortira ogromen seznam - ni async in to lahko blokira ostale requeste, ki cakajo.
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> blocking je sam request :)
<dz0ny> ostalo se vse izvaja Å¡e v ozadju
<dz0ny> to je posledica vseh stvari ki imajo vm :)
<dz0ny> python ima GIL (ki dejansko lahko povzroči lock)
<dz0ny> sam je to par ns
<dz0ny> golang isto
<dz0ny> golang gre dlje, ker lahko spreminajš frekvenco GC
<mkode> ko bom mel cas bom sprobal in napisal programcek ki sortira mass data v node-u, pa bom vido ce lahka handla web requeste vmes
<dz0ny> poglej si opis za process.nextTick() za nodejs
<dz0ny> razen če uporabljaš res basic implementacijo boš imel to omejitev
<dz0ny> v realnosti pa ne
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 9.km  V od RIBNICE @01/02/2015 18:53:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+14.85+E
<zdobbie> what now ubuntors
<idiotern1> http://img01.cp.aliimg.com/imgextra/i2/11815082/T2KaO.XotXXXXXXXXX_!!11815082.jpg
<pitastrudl> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/pitastrudl
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: laggies ze pogledal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prvič slišim..torej ne :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb laggies
<jabuk> Vecna najstnica (2014) 99 min Comedy Romance
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.6/10 (6,743 glasov) MT: 63/100
<jabuk> In the throes of a quarter-life crisis, Megan panics when her boyfriend proposes, then, taking an opportunity to escape for a week, hides out in the home of her new friend, 16-year-old Annika, who lives with her world-weary single dad.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2375659289/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2034031/
<CrazyLemon> ti dz0ny si taka vecna najstnica :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: it's fun :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny question.. are there boobs?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Keira Knightley boobs?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny well.. tiny but yea..still boobs
<idiotern1> men so kr vsec take skinny
<idiotern1> no, zgleda se je lih stusirala tko da
<idiotern1> bbl :)
<dz0ny> sigh zdej se bo morala pa Å¡e enkrat
<CrazyLemon> idiotern1 lepo da so ti všeč take skinny.. more fat chicks for us \o/
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny it does look like its fun :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/ndWH0i1.gifv
<Pepelka> Proper way to merge in Russia
<CrazyLemon> .gifv ?
<dz0ny> its russian invention :)
<pitastrudl> haha
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: greš http://i.imgur.com/m82Ln9o.gifv
<Pepelka> Special offer! Parachuting half price!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny grem! adijo!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: yup
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: enjoy them all :)
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uizNcQcpK-8
<Pepelka> Sandstorm - Akkordeonquintett der Akkordeonorchester München e.V. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"Sandstorm" ist ein Dance-Track des finnischen Trance DJ Darude. Urspünglich wurde es in Finnland im November 1999 veröffentlicht und gilt als eines der beka...«
<idioterna> to je dobra muzika
<yang> Ob 23h imas glasbo Gerschwina na RSLO1
<idioterna> gerschwina?
<idioterna> trance na harmonke je bols.
<yang> ne ves kdo je gerschwin ?
<CrazyLemon> zihr kak house dj.. idioterna pa pozna sam trance dj-e
<idioterna> ne vem kdo je gerschwin
<idioterna> nikol se nism poslusu rapsodije v modrem
<idioterna> niti pr mackovi ne
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://imgur.com/gallery/xE2eHpk tis
<Pepelka> Greatest story ever read this year (Not OC and don't know if it's a repost, just too awesome to be missed! Good meme use btw!) - Imgur
<Pepelka> »The Internet's visual storytelling community. Explore, share, and discuss the best visual stories the Internet has to offer.«
<dz0ny> gud story
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> ne vem ce je gud story
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> i'm used to 4chan so this doesn't really float my boat
<CrazyLemon> yea..it lacks underage girls to be on 4chan
<dz0ny> beats this http://i.imgur.com/Ddcq7Hp.png
<idioterna> nc ne pise da gf ni black
<idioterna> pa tut ocitno je ni mel prevec rad
<idioterna> ce jo je pustu
<CrazyLemon> maybe he is just not into chocolate babies
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/0FHcw3C.gifv
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<dz0ny> kickstarter incoming
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny looks awesome :D
<CrazyLemon> sam leatherman? really? če je pa stainless steel
<idioterna> jao
<idioterna> a ti ne ves kaj je leatherman
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<CrazyLemon> pls tell me
<idioterna> ameriski svicarski noz :)
<idioterna> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/814haSzMERL._SL1500_.jpg
<CrazyLemon> that doesnt make sense
<idioterna> ja pac americani majo to
<CrazyLemon> pol je ameriski noz
<idioterna> evropejci majo pa http://www.swissarmy.com/medias/sys_master/8844478218270.jpg
<idioterna> ja ni noz no
<idioterna> multitool
<CrazyLemon> zdaj si reku da je
<idioterna> oz. multifuckall
<CrazyLemon> js poznam sam bear grills toole
<CrazyLemon> druzga ne priznavam
<idioterna> i just tell it the way it is
<CrazyLemon> tadej TG is up
<tadej> to vidš :)
<yang> tole zgleda ful zabaven projekt https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/weather-station-wirelessly-connected-to-wunderground?_ga=1.127615309.1965785187.1422695025
<Pepelka> Weather Station Wirelessly Connected to Wunderground - learn.sparkfun.com
<Sky[x]> suprbowl kdo gleda _
<pitastrudl> nop
<pitastrudl> nasploh ne spremjam sporta, mi ni tako zanimivo
<pitastrudl> mogoče za domače grem kdaj pogledat če je kaj bistvenega drugače pa ne
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> jst sem si ga przgal da mi neki mal spila :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-01
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaFFCD6WcAADSUr.jpg:large
<napsy> jutr
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> https://github.com/fatih/vim-go
<Pepelka> fatih/vim-go: Go development plugin for Vim - GitHub
<Pepelka> »vim-go - Go development plugin for Vim«
<slax0r> dis is awsum
<dz0ny> http://gfycat.com/CornyDesertedAmmonite
<Pepelka> gifs - Jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion.
<Pepelka> »Jiffier Gifs«
<slax0r> dz0ny: saj gobu ne bo vedno povozu .gobu/version/bin ali pac?
<dz0ny> Nope
<slax0r> samo ko bo pa nova verzija bom pa binarije moral ponovno poinstallat?
<dz0ny> -version :)
<slax0r> ok, tnx :)
<dz0ny> Jaz pocnem tole gobu -GOPATH=$(pwd) -vendor -version=1.6rc1
<slax0r> jaz se pa nisem tk advanced :P
<slax0r> just started to learn
<slax0r> wow, go je awesome :)
<zdobersek> lol no
<zdobersek> jabuk?
<zdobersek> ping
<zdobersek> mah
<napsy> slax0r: ka pa delas? :)
<zdobersek> napako
<slax0r> ucim se :)
<slax0r> zaj sem malo ta tutorial preletel
<slax0r> se mi go kar dopade
<skyx> dobro jutro :)
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> tbh so goroutines kr lustne, ampak general sintaksa je pa en tak velik fukyu
<napsy> general sintaksa?
<napsy> men pa je vsec
<zdobersek> type notation
<zdobersek> pa for loop
<zdobersek> to mi je ... tezko prilagodljivo
<skyx> sej se navadis :)
<skyx> zdobersek: ko bo v Go delal 1 mesec ti bo ze vse ql :)
<skyx> pac ljudje ne maramo sprememb :)
<idioterna> nah
<zdobersek> rabim nek side-project
<zdobersek> teh pa nimam velik
<slax0r> zdobersek: saj for loop je kot vsak drug for loop
<slax0r> without parenthesis
<zdobersek> ma zakaj?
<slax0r> kaj zakaj?
<zdobersek> brez oklepajev?
<zdobersek> for i = 0; i < meh; ++i { ... }
<zdobersek> to mi ni kej readable
 * dz0ny my side project http://i.imgur.com/r9EY29V.png
<zdobersek> dej ti mopidy monetiziri
<dz0ny> zdobersek: :>
<idioterna> vsec mi je un "Shemales US"
<idioterna> to more zihr bit dobra serija.
<slax0r> lawl
<zdobersek> "only on Tor"
<zdobersek> verdammt piraten
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek evo ti side-project.. rewrite jabuk
<CrazyLemon> in .NET!
<slax0r> oh god no
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 16.km SZ od BREGINJA @30/01/2016 21:42:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+13.3+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 3.km JV od BOVCA @29/01/2016 18:17:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.58+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 17.km  J od OBREŽJA @29/01/2016 13:23:07  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+15.65+E
<slax0r> dz0ny: a je v go kaka metoda ki vrne najmanjsi int iz slice, razen sort.Ints(slice)[0] ?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> maš sicer nek paket k se gre lodash for golang
<dz0ny> sam bi prepovedal :)
<napsy> a nima ruby neki v stulu ints.min
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek your build just failed :/
<zdobersek> ja pucakej
<zdobersek> source dir sem spucu
<zdobersek> mislim, caku bos pac dokler goja ne shendlam
<CrazyLemon> oh snap! jabugo!
<zdobersek> ne?
<zdobersek> figovec bo
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> jabugo..japanese wiz kid that just started learning go¨
<CrazyLemon> !*
<zdobersek> ne bluzi
<zdobersek> figovec bo codename
<zdobersek> pol pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> thats just meh!
<zdobersek> je isto uporabno tud kot ime za koncnega bota
<zdobersek> al pa
<zdobersek> gonoreja?
<zdobersek> goba
<pitastrudl> kaj uporablja kdo smokeping? mi ga noce zagnati
<pitastrudl>  /etc/init.d/smokeping: 117: /etc/init.d/smokeping: logger: not found
<zdobersek> which logger
<zdobersek> apt-cache search logger
<zdobersek> IMO ur missing a logger
<zdobersek> dpkg -S logger
<pitastrudl> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *logger*
<pitastrudl> huh
<pitastrudl> where can i get one of these loggers
<pitastrudl> http://oss.oetiker.ch/rrdtool/ ?
<zdobersek> /usr/bin/logger
<Pepelka> RRDtool - About RRDtool
<Pepelka> »RRDtool is the OpenSource industry standard, highperformance data logging and graphing system for time series data. RRDtoolcan be easily integrated in shell scripts, perl, python, ruby, lua or tclapplications.«
<zdobersek> jst ga mam v bsdutils paketu
<dz0ny> .aptf logger
<jabuk> /usr/share/squirrelmail/plugins/squirrel_logger/logger > squirrelmail-logger
<jabuk> /usr/share/rlwrap/filters/logger > rlwrap
<jabuk> /usr/lib/tarantool/logger > tarantool-common
<jabuk> /usr/lib/ruby/vendor_ruby/log4r/rdoc/logger > ruby-log4r
<jabuk> /usr/include/telepathy-logger-0.2/TelepathyLoggerQt/Logger > libtelepathy-logger-qt5-dev
<jabuk> /usr/bin/logger > bsdutils
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobersek> eyyy
<pitastrudl> im not sure what to use
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: something is broken on your end
<zdobersek> sudo apt-get install bsdutils
<zdobersek> muybe
<dz0ny> are you using systemd maybe :>?
<pitastrudl> uhh, mogoce? D:
<dz0ny> k tam ga ne rabiš
<dz0ny> journalctl
<pitastrudl> dobim error ko zazenem "service smokeping restart"
<dz0ny> nah to je upstart
<pitastrudl> oy whey
<pitastrudl> sem instaliral bsdutils pa je OK vse zdej
<pitastrudl> huh
<pitastrudl> lets see
<pitastrudl> hm, connection refused
<zdobersek> I HELPED cc CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> !g smokeping ubuntu howto
<Pepelka> smokeping - gattis.org http://www.gattis.org/Work-and-Tech/service-monitoring-and-security/monitoring/smokeping
<CrazyLemon> i also helped cc zdobbie
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: zdey moras dpkg -r upstart :D
<dz0ny> mah problem je ker je old style service
<dz0ny> prepiš v upstart and all will be fine
<dz0ny> ugh sendmail
<pitastrudl> sendmaila ne bom uporablu, sam ta web bi rabu
<slax0r> sendmail je awsum :P
<pitastrudl> tam ko moras dati od severja ip, daš to lokalni ip? ker ko dam ifconfig mam več network interfaceov
<pitastrudl> to sem dal pa ne dela: cgiurl   = http://127.0.0.1//cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi
<pitastrudl> http://pastebin.com/L6FB4sY4
<Pepelka> lo Link encap:Local Loopback inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0 - Pastebin.com
<zdobbie> wut
<zdobbie> prov na debelo mam praha na kolesu
<zdobbie> doesn't matter, just lubed the chain
<CrazyLemon> its happening!!
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: never used that thing
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: newrelic?
<pitastrudl> je kaj podobnega da bi sprobal?
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: kaj točno želiš doseč?
<pitastrudl> rad bi videl kdaj strežnik zgubi povezavo z internetom
<dz0ny> newrelic namesti
<pitastrudl> to zgleda neki za plačat
<pitastrudl> :s
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> free
<pitastrudl> huh
<dz0ny> razen če boš mel več kot 100 serverjev
<pitastrudl> ne to ne
<pitastrudl> haha
<dz0ny> !g newrelic server
<Pepelka> Free Server Monitoring | New Relic Servers http://newrelic.com/server-monitoring
<pitastrudl> se instalira :D
<dz0ny> pol si nastaviš alert
<dz0ny> and your are good to go
<pitastrudl> http://pastebin.com/wCkh6bfi
<Pepelka> sudo newrelic-install install We searched and searched and couldn't find any - Pastebin.com
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> url gre 404 :p
<pitastrudl> gg
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: al pa ce bi navodila prebral
<pitastrudl> sej sm instaliral newrelic-php5
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: http://i.imgur.com/FUnkQXU.png
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: pejd na kavo al pa čik
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> js to gledam https://docs.newrelic.com/docs/agents/php-agent/installation/php-agent-installation-ubuntu-debian#use-apt
<Pepelka> PHP agent installation: Ubuntu and Debian | New Relic Documentation
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu and Debian users: To install, upgrade, or uninstall your New Relic PHP agent, start here.«
<pitastrudl> nehu sm kadit na
<pitastrudl> alost :/
<dz0ny> posledice :)
<pitastrudl> :P
<dz0ny> to je ce hoces spremljat kaj tvoj php app pocne
<pitastrudl> php app?
<pitastrudl> nimam nobenga php appa, strežnik gre včas down, samo zgubi povezavo z zunanjim svetom, rad bi pa videl kako pogosto se to dogaja
<dz0ny> again posledice
<dz0ny> tebe zanima server monitoring ne app monitorig
<dz0ny> ti si namestil app monitoring
<dz0ny> do you get the wind?
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> no..he breaks wind!
<dz0ny> wind is too fresh!
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: #Reinvent Campaign Teases The Future of Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/R4qF7rVqk_k/reinvent-campaign-tease-evolution-ubuntu-phone
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-Zr7c-J6qE
<Pepelka> STICK FIGURES AROUND THE WORLD?!?! (Special Announcement) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »https://www.youtube.com/user/CGPGrey«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: awesome
<CrazyLemon> idioterna parodija na https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/43ew19/eli5_what_is_going_on_with_youtube_and_the_fine/
<Pepelka> ELI5: What is going on with Youtube and The Fine Bros? : explainlikeimfive
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr na youtube če uporabiš 'kids react' ali nekaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> ti bodo fine bros izbrisali video
<idioterna> kul ja
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> k
<zdobbie> funfunfun
<CrazyLemon> whats so fun
<zdobbie> the sun
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<zdobersek> .vreme Zilli
<jabuk> Via Zilli R., 33045 Nimis UD, Italy: Podatka o vremenu ni...
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<pitastrudl> .vreme jabuk
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<pitastrudl> i cri
<zdobersek> .vreme Uranus
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<napsy> fail
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje slovenija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper slovenija
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 16°C @01.02.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% zahodnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:24:06, Kulminacija: 11:13:40, Sončni zahod: 16:03:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 39min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme hamburg germany
<jabuk> Hamburg, Germany: 11.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Hamburg__DE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GMXX0049_f.html
<pitastrudl> huh
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper slovenia
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> fu!
<CrazyLemon> prej je to vsaj delalo..sedaj Å¡e to ne dela!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme capodistria slovenia
<napsy> you don't exist
<CrazyLemon> ma neki je johnny zaj... :P
<zdobbie> must be the node.js
<CrazyLemon> ma meni testi normalno passajo in izpišejo vreme
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/14849115/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Rationale - Something For Nothing. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q79owpLDjo
<CrazyLemon> right..like its my fault :p
<dz0ny> we shall see :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i already can see its not :D
<CrazyLemon> ] <CrazyLemon>: ma meni testi normalno passajo in izpišejo vreme
<CrazyLemon> [13:28:25] <CrazyLemon>: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14849115/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 16°C @01.02.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 54% zahodnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:24:06, Kulminacija: 11:13:40, Sončni zahod: 16:03:13
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 39min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme neznana lokacija
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> see
<CrazyLemon> :P
<dz0ny> :D
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ta tvoj docker sux man.. meni dela z vsemi spremembami!
<idioterna> .vreme auschwitz
<jabuk1> Oswiecim, Poland: 5.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Auschwitz__PL/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/PLXX0027_f.html
<idioterna> o, lej, prevedu je
<CrazyLemon> ni..poglej link
<CrazyLemon> still auschwitz
<idioterna> jsm se pa ze veselil kko bo reku neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper slovenija
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.2°C @01.02.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 89% severozahodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:27, Kulminacija: 11:19:49, Sončni zahod: 16:11:10
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 42min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> .vreme kraj sprejetja podkupnine za patrijo
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<idioterna> a!
<CrazyLemon> because it never happened!
<idioterna> says you!
<upd> lol.
<CrazyLemon> jabuk just said it!
<slax0r> censorship!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon:  node --version ?
<CrazyLemon> node --version
<CrazyLemon> v0.10.25
<idioterna> ja kr predstavli si
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<idioterna> da bi prbodu "pocivalisce lopata"
<idioterna> al pa kej
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: node --version
<dz0ny> v4.2.6
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no vidiš..downgrade to stable
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> un 0. pomen alpha release
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache policy node
<CrazyLemon> node:
<CrazyLemon>   Nameščen: (brez)
<CrazyLemon>   Kandidat: 0.3.2-7.4
<dz0ny> nodejs
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sploh ne vem s kje je pršu ta node
<CrazyLemon> aha..no v universe poolu je
<dz0ny> too old
<CrazyLemon> .aptf nodejs
<jabuk1> /usr/share/lintian/overrides/nodejs > nodejs
<jabuk1> /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/nodejs > nodejs-dbg
<jabuk1> /usr/bin/nodejs > nodejs
<CrazyLemon> meh..ni to ta
<CrazyLemon> .apt nodejs
<jabuk1> nodejs-legacy {trusty (14.04LTS), vivid, wily, xenial}
<jabuk1> nodejs-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), vivid, wily, xenial}
<jabuk1> nodejs-dbg {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), vivid, wily, xenial}
<jabuk1> nodejs {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), vivid, wily, xenial}
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne pokaže različice !?!
<slax0r> because fu, that's why
<CrazyLemon> :(
<slax0r> btw, malo se manka da bom boljso polovico preprical da ji dam gor ubuntu ^^
<slax0r> poln kufer mam ko gleda neke nadaljevanke na nekih funky straneh, ki ji ponujajo neke "playere" ki jih mora installirat da lahko gleda in jih seveda kar installira, dobi pa vse samo playera ne
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zakaj ne uporablja butter project oziroma kaj podobnega?
<slax0r> kaj je butter project?
<CrazyLemon> pol pa samo odpira .torrente z kickasstorrents ali TPB
<CrazyLemon> slax0r popcorntime alternativa..oziroma stripan down popcorntime
<slax0r> saj to je to, ko ne vlece dol iz torrentov, ampak kar online gleda
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja..verjetno ker noče čakat da se zdownloada
<slax0r> mislim da se to niti najdlo ne bi
<CrazyLemon> zato pa butter ker predvaja po 10% oz. nekaj takega
<slax0r> te najnovejse spanske/mehiske/whatever nadaljevanke
<CrazyLemon> in lahko gleda in hkrati se downloada v ozadju
<CrazyLemon> aja to pa ne bi vedel
<slax0r> bom probal malo pokukat doma
<slax0r> samo vseeno
 * CrazyLemon uporablja go-peerflix pa unity launcher icon
<slax0r> raje ji ubuntu dam gor ^^
<slax0r> za FB itak ne rabi windoze
<slax0r> gimp pa tudi na ubuntu dela, or so I heard
<CrazyLemon> tko da dropam torrent file na ikonco pa samo odpre vlc pa downloada
<slax0r> bi se dalo to kako skombinirat z plex mogoce?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kaj to?
<slax0r> butter project
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dvomim..je še v povojih lahk pa prečekiraš github če je kaj takega
<CrazyLemon> !g github butterproject
<Pepelka> butterproject · GitHub https://github.com/butterproject/
<slax0r> mja, nisem ravno nasel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nodejs v4 ali v5 ?
<slax0r> verjetno bi plex rabil kak plugin da bi to sploh kaj takega lahko slo
<dz0ny> v4+
<dz0ny> slax0r: tist k jst delam zna to
<dz0ny> sam ni se ready
<slax0r> dz0ny: can I halp?
<slax0r> I'm good at fucking up
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> nekako dvomim da bo od dz0nyja public project :>
<slax0r> ce bi mel malo vec experience z go, bi se ti mogoce lahko kaj :)
<slax0r> dz0ny da bi dal ven closed source project?
<slax0r> I refuse to believe
<dz0ny> slax0r: zihr ne pod mojim imenom
<slax0r> because illegal DLs?
<CrazyLemon>  node --version
<CrazyLemon> v4.2.6
<dz0ny> yep
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny still works :P
<dz0ny> zato se grem ipfs pa dhtrss
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/14849264/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<dz0ny> plan je etherum block chain
<CrazyLemon> tko da..i didnt do it!!!
<dz0ny> več boš sharal več keša boš mel
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> za zaprt, te kriminalce
<skyx> :D
<dz0ny> torcoin
<slax0r> btw, ce mas nek grid, 1000x1000 in kot input dobis 0,0 in 2,2 in moras v tem gridu potem temu kvadratu, 3x3 spremenit vrednost, kak bi to bilo najboljse v go?
<slax0r> map[string]int se mi ne zdi ravno pametna resitev
<napsy> slax0r: http://www.dotnetperls.com/2d-slice-go
<dz0ny> pa map ni memory safe
<dz0ny> pa vrstni red se v map spremeni ob random times
<slax0r> mja, sem gledal tudi 2d slices, pa se mi tudi ne zdi ravno najbolj optimalno
<napsy> al pa 1d slice
<napsy> pa simuliras 2d
<dz0ny> slax0r: lahko pa binary log nardiš
<dz0ny> in kar počneš sam minimiziraš inpute
<dz0ny> pol pa render method
<dz0ny> ki dejansko zriše
<slax0r> v bistvu mam v tem gridu samo true in false vrednosti
<slax0r> in na koncu bi moral samo pocountat koliko jih je true
<slax0r> v bistvu sploh grida ne bi rabil, samo si sproti nekam belezit koliko jih je ob vsakem inputu true
<slax0r> I dunno
<slax0r> my head hurts
<slax0r> rabim pavzo
<slax0r> bbl
<dz0ny> to je binary log
<dz0ny> ce mas veliko podatkov
<dz0ny> jih recmo vsake 5 min minimiziraš
<dz0ny> pol lahko hraniš tud 1mx1m grid :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: what's the usecase?
<slax0r> dz0ny: none, resujem samo neke solske naloge z go, da se mal syntaxe nadrkam: http://adventofcode.com/day/6
<Pepelka> Day 6 - Advent of Code
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<slax0r> ping
<jabuk1> slax0r: pong
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> pong
<slax0r> :(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2016/02/dars_nesreca_tiskovna_prenos.aspx
<Pepelka> Dars: Hitrosti pred tragično nesrečo so bile alarmantne, vse do 185 km/h | Avtomoto - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Vzrok kar osmih prometnih nesreč, ki so se združile v tragično verižno trčenje, sta bili neprilagojena hitrost in megla. Hitrosti so bile po podatkih Darsa in policije alarmantno visoke.«
<slax0r> heh
<CrazyLemon> pol se pa folk pritožuje.. ni bilo opozoril.. kakšno k..evo opozorilo pa rabiš..megla je fckers
<slax0r> ja saj za meglo je bilo opozorilo, ali ne?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne razumem tudi če ga ni bilo.. a ni megla vidna že na daleč? :)
<slax0r> samo, je pa danes vjutro bla malo megla
<slax0r> pa vsak drug kurac z zadnjimi meglenkami
<slax0r> v koloni
<slax0r> ffs
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sj..people are idiots pika stop
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS02pIMMV3w
<Pepelka> The BEST Bernie Sanders Endorsement by Dr. Cornel West on Maher - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I do NOT own this powerful content - It is respectfully borrowed from Home Box Office with the caveat that neither the content nor my comments represent the ...«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sam men se pa legit zdi
<idioterna> pac
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kaj se ti zdi legit
<idioterna> "NC NE VIDM! ZAKAJ NI OPOZORILA!"
<CrazyLemon> right :)
<CrazyLemon> 'zakaj me nekdo ni opozoril da nič ne vidim'
<slax0r> vi2 sta zdaj mocna ja...ko sta prepocasna na biciklih da bi se vama to zgodilo
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> mhhhhmm
<idioterna> slax0r: you know nothing
<idioterna> slax0r: https://bou.si/pic/steep-and-moist-roads.jpg
<idioterna> we're just ninjas that don't get caught in the pileup
<zdobersek> ceb ti bil ninja, neb pluzu po betonu
<slax0r> ^
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie_: pong
<zdobbie_> :shrugemoji:
<idioterna> zdobbie_: a k surgamo se teb box usuje?
<idioterna> al sam game
<zdobbie_> idioterna: link dol pade
<idioterna> oh.
<idioterna> telemah that bad?
<idioterna> a si probu LTE?
<zdobbie_> huh
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nope..he's brother is that bad :D
<CrazyLemon> his*
<CrazyLemon> hes :D
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: tud ko njega ni dam, link dol pade
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ kaj pravi router log?
<zdobbie_> bas nista
<CrazyLemon> si kdaj beležil hitrost/število povezav/ping ?
<CrazyLemon> ker je čudno sploh za igro
<zdobbie_> ping mam tko v surgeu, in je loh komplet normalen
<zdobbie_> link pa pade dol na vseh masinah
<zdobbie_> ethernet & wifi
<idioterna> 15:54< Truga>      fucking up your computer irreparably is all part of the learning experience
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ a v cs:go tudi?
<idioterna> 15:54< Truga> and people said systemd didnt fit the unix philosophy
<zdobbie_> ya
<zdobbie_> kokr zdejle, ista stvar
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ kaj pa če izključiš vse mašine ko boš igral?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa druge kaj počnejo
<zdobbie_> IMO je problem od vkljucno ruterja navzgor, prot telemachu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ kaj pravi telesmeh helpdesk? :)
<zdobbie_> pa recimo da telemach ni nekompetenten, pa je mogoce router kriv
<zdobbie_> 'did you try turning it off and on again?'
<zdobbie_> ne vem, nisem nkol klicu
<zdobbie_> rajs vas pustim same v igri, da loh na novo zacnemo, ko se povezem :P
<CrazyLemon> men gre na jetra pri telekomu ko mi napiše "bom predal zadevo sodelavcem na terenu"
<CrazyLemon> what the f... does that help me.. do takrat ponavadi zadeva dela
<CrazyLemon> in mu lahko samo povem da takrat pa ni delalo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<skyx> CrazyLemon: izrecno moras zahtevati da pregledajo loge, ker drugace tega ne delajo :)
<skyx> in pol te en model poklice pa vprasa kdaj pa kje je bil problem
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUFTdjrMX2c
<Pepelka> Groupon - Where Dinosaurs Still Run Free - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A baby T-Rex visited the office this morning! See how our CEO Eric Lefkofsky and others react to this terrifying, yet majestic creature. See realistic, life-...«
<zdobbie_> tole zalost mam http://www.speedguide.net/routers/technicolor-thomson-twg850-4-wireless-voip-cable-1302
<Pepelka> SG :: Technicolor / Thomson TWG850-4 Cable Gateway
<Pepelka> »The TWG850-4 is a wireless VoIP cable gateway, providing WAN throughput of up to 55Mbps.«
<anny_> http://static.igre123.com/slike/76502-114103/muci-luci-boza-racko-s-svojo-tacko.jpg
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie_: pong
<dz0ny> zdobbie_: mene je ralink/atheros cip vedno hecal
<dz0ny> vsako minuto je dropnu pakete
<dz0ny> pol sem odkril da je stabilno sam direkt prek eth kabla :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: also a mas se un prenosnik z apu?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/43k5lo/ubuntu_1510_freezes_constantly/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 15.10 Freezes Constantly : Ubuntu
<dz0ny> after 1h
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @01.02.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 68% zahodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:26:24, Kulminacija: 11:16:33, Sončni zahod: 16:06:41
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 40min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nism mel nobenga prenosnika z apu
<zdobbie_> dz0ny: men tud ethernet dol pade
<zdobbie_> surging over wireless? are you serious?
<dz0ny> I owned CrazyLemon in tf2 :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny you maybe dreamt about owning me in tf2 :P
<zdobersek> hum, related:
<zdobersek>  Mon Feb 01 16:47:30 2016   Critical (3)  DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response.  
<zdobersek> Mon Feb 01 16:47:12 2016   Critical (3)  No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out 
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fyi ni related..meni ne freezea tist laptop ampak se kr ugasne
<CrazyLemon> a bi ga kdo kupil? :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tud v win?
<jabuk1> http://thelavisshow.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/victorya.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny povsod
<CrazyLemon> pa dvomim da je težava s pregrevanjem ker se ugasne po X min tudi če idlea
<CrazyLemon> tko da..i simply do not know
<dz0ny> pusti ga v bios 1h
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> ce ti tam crkne direkt na servis
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kakšna je razlika? v temp managementu?
<dz0ny> ni je
<dz0ny> do fula vse
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny am.. na servis? na servisu je bil.. pa je odgovor "procesor je crknil"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> aja, pa nocjo menjat?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem..nism ga js poslal na servis
<zdobersek> hum
<CrazyLemon> js sm ga samo sprejel okvarjenega :D
<zdobersek> bom probu zvecer wifi disableat na routerju
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdaj sm ravno na bolhi najdu enga ki za 10€ prodaja enak procesor :)
<CrazyLemon> pa iz kopra je :D
<dz0ny> I bring the luck
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem če :D
<CrazyLemon> mam občutek da procesor dela normalno..in vse komponente gor da je neka čist X zadeva okvarjena
<CrazyLemon> matična mogoče?
<CrazyLemon> ker ko sm testiral ko se je fan zaspinal na višjih obratih je potem spustil zvok pa crknu
<CrazyLemon> po moje je neki z volti pa matično pa to sceno
<dz0ny> look at this electrician :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dont flatter me now
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da se z volti uravnava hitrost ventilatorja je dokaj logično sklepat o tem
<dz0ny> em ne
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne!?!?
<dz0ny> z impulzi v periodi
<CrazyLemon> to praviš v upanju da je tale pwm ventilator
<CrazyLemon> kar pa ni!
<CrazyLemon> sam dve žici ima na priključku
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny evo..zalaufam računalnik
<CrazyLemon> gre direkt v windows ker prepozno pritisnem za vhod v bios
<CrazyLemon> tam dela cca. 30% na posodobitvah..nato pravi vnovični zagon.. grem v bios
<CrazyLemon> najprej vent ne dela..nato začne delat
<CrazyLemon> ko zalaufa z višjimi RPMi se ugasne
<dz0ny> maškako ledico?
<CrazyLemon> ledico? v kakšnem smislu ledico?
<dz0ny> dej jo vporedno na napajanje ventilatorja
<CrazyLemon> na prenosniku?
<dz0ny> nope tako virgin one
<CrazyLemon> nope..no led virgins here
<CrazyLemon> sam na telefonu
<dz0ny> ce utripa pol je napajanje fuč
<CrazyLemon> lih mi je ta za procesor odgovoril da ga Å¡e vedno ima :D
<CrazyLemon> js ga pa ne rabim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej z ledico posvetim na žico ventilatorja?
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> oz. priključek na MB?
<dz0ny> ne na priključek red je ta daljši pi pri red
<dz0ny> krajši -
<dz0ny> kar je ponavad črna
<CrazyLemon> am.. kaj? :D red je ta daljši ?
<dz0ny> pin
<CrazyLemon> ja..definitivno je neki okrog ventilatorja pa elektrike okrog njega
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti želiš povedat..ne vem ker te ne razumem :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi ni mi do tega da vključim razstavljen laptop v elektriko :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=UEFI-rm-root-directory old but new
<Pepelka> In A UEFI World, "rm -rf /" Can Brick Your System - Phoronix
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<CrazyLemon> do not run rm -rf /!
<zdobbie_> prefix with sudo!
<CrazyLemon> sudo do not run rm -rf /!*
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/AMD/status/694193533184577536
<Pepelka> AMD auf Twitter: "The APU does more, working double duty. Learn how it combines the CPU and GPU into one chip: https://t.co/wIY1PQasNd"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ^ APU DOES MORE!
<zdobbie_> hence it's slow in tasks that should be specialized
<zdobbie_> duuh
<zdobbie_> anyway
<zdobbie_> https://twitter.com/CTMQ/status/694187689164324864
<Pepelka> Steve Wood auf Twitter: "@pattymo @LesBowen ok. https://t.co/RYP6W4tP3E"
<zdobbie_> tole bo za prebrat
<zdobbie_> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/01/iowa-new-hampshire-gop-voters-poll.html
<CrazyLemon> Occupation: Computer-software executive
<CrazyLemon> Supporting: Trump
<CrazyLemon> what went wrong with you two?
<matjaz> guys guys, can I join the club?! #feelthebern
<matjaz> https://bin.mkfs.si/652f5db613c8471a.png
<CrazyLemon> et tu brute?
<butor> hi there, what are the slovenian abbreviations for {thousand:"",million:"",billion:"",trillion:""} ?
<CrazyLemon> butor tisoč:"", milijon:"", miljarda:"", bilijon:""
<matjaz> milijarda*
<CrazyLemon> correct
<CrazyLemon> butor tisoč:"", milijon:"", milijarda:"", bilijon:""*
<CrazyLemon> oh..you wanna know abbreviations
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<butor> nice thank you! and what are the real abbreviations ?
<butor> in english they have  abbreviations:{thousand:"k",million:"m",billion:"b",trillion:"t"}
<CrazyLemon> butor yea..i dont think we have such abbreviations in Slovenia
<CrazyLemon> at least i never heard/read about them
<CrazyLemon> oh..so for million its 'mio'
<CrazyLemon> for milijarda its 'mrd'
<idioterna> butor: careful
<CrazyLemon> so for thousand i didnt find any abbreviations but its probably 'k'
<idioterna> butor: milijarda is a billion
<CrazyLemon> for bilijon i havent found any
<matjaz> for bilijon you could write 'bil' and pretty much everyone would understand
<matjaz> in the right context that is
<idioterna> bilijon is a trillion
<matjaz> affirmative
<butor> and "k" for thousand ?
<idioterna> we're somehow shifted
<idioterna> butor: yeah but those are very colloquial
<idioterna> the short forms i mean
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/venzann/status/694035184950181888/photo/1
<Pepelka> Dave Dustin auf Twitter: "heh... https://t.co/aLFVWMMfLv"
<CrazyLemon> matjaz old! :D
<matjaz> but true!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mostly!
<butor> last question, do you have abbreviations for ordinals such as 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 6th ?
<matjaz> 1st = prvi, 2nd = drugi, 3rd = tretji, 4th = četrti, 6th = šesti
<matjaz> or 1., 2., 3. ...
<CrazyLemon> what he's saying is no we dont :D
<matjaz> affirmative
<matjaz> have some slovenian music while you're at it
<matjaz> .yt damjan murkko
<jabuk1> Damjan Murko spet napaden :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2dt0BfEKBI
<CrazyLemon> o lejga..celo christooss je bil na kanalu
<butor> ahah thank you guys
<CrazyLemon> butor what are you translating?
<butor> http://numeraljs.com/
<Pepelka> Numeral.js
<Pepelka> »A javascript library for formatting and manipulating numbers.«
<CrazyLemon> butor cool.. kudos :)
<butor> hvala  :)
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl you're welcome
<CrazyLemon> yea..that doesnt work anymore
<CrazyLemon> major fail :D
<matjaz> dz0ny, you need to fix the bot
<matjaz> we have guests here!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz its not dz0nys bot..its mihas :D
<CrazyLemon> pepelka != jabuk
<matjaz> THERE ARE TWO BOTS HERE?!
<dz0ny> such wow
<CrazyLemon> at least!
<matjaz> I never noticed :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zato ker bloody thing ne dela!
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e !g dela
<Pepelka> Delo http://www.delo.si/
<matjaz> :D
<idioterna> hm to pa res manjka
<idioterna> "The New York based Work newspaper"
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huOtZVPxzT8
<Pepelka> Bob Marley - Work [05] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bob Marley & The Wailers -Uprising- [01] Coming In From The Cold [02] Real Situation [03] Bad Card [04] We And Dem [05] Work [06] Zion Train [07] Pimper's Pa...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je wifi off?!?
<zdobersek> ne, htel sem uro na routerju popravt, pa sem ga rabu resetirat
<zdobersek> in je ura se vedno narobe
<matjaz> nice job
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek amm.. uno questione.. zakaj za vraga ne kupiš svoj router!??
<zdobersek> mal sem precekiru na mimovrste, in nisem enga nasu k bi mel prikljucek za coax kabel
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj coax??
<zdobersek> ne vem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ethernet?
<zdobersek> nimam blage, kok je to na podstresju zvezan
<zdobersek> vcasih se mi zdi, da sem mel na ethernet
<zdobersek> telemeh pa ma pac te sprejemnike na coax
<CrazyLemon> http://info.telemach.si/pdf/navodilo-tp-link.pdf
<CrazyLemon> priključiš ga tko kot vsakega
<CrazyLemon> rootfs                    4.6M      2.3M      2.2M  51% /
<CrazyLemon> tmpfs                    61.6M    564.0K     61.1M   1% /tmp
<CrazyLemon> overlayfs:/overlay        4.6M      2.3M      2.2M  51% /
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to tko neumno particionirano?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj potrebujem pri tmpu 60MB medtem ko je root na ~4.5
<CrazyLemon> why openwrt why
<matjaz> kaj pa maš to?
<matjaz> aha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sej sem linku thomson router
<zdobersek> sicer je ta se od prejsnjega podjetja
<zdobersek> kterga je telemeh pohrustu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek že..ampak ti bi priključiš router, ki bi bil tvoj dhcp strežnik & wifi & switch
<CrazyLemon> in ne bi imel enga takega, ki ga moraš rebootat da naštimaš uro :)
<zdobersek> https://media.giphy.com/media/v0eHX3n28wvoQ/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBnoWRDzWb8
<Pepelka> Celje Velenje - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Vožnja u upravljačnici«
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/zvdzU3y.png
<zdobbie> idioterna: tega si ze polinku? ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kje v velenju pa je sploh žel. postaja? tam pri gorenju?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne vem, bom vidu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie js sm vidu ene tire tam kjer je gorenje/merkur/proti jezeru
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je ponavadi pikin festival :d
<CrazyLemon> jap..to je tam ja
<zdobbie> ne vem, ne hodim na pikin festival
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zakaj ne? kr kul je..lots of candy
<CrazyLemon> and kids!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> o.o
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZaSnGwD2qM
<Pepelka> Bo & Matthew Sneak into a Movie Theatre - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Two Guys One Ticket: Two best friends achieve lifelong dream of sneaking into a movie theatre in one set of clothing.«
 * CrazyLemon is trying to kill some nazi bots
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Best Cinnamon Themes — Call For Contenders  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/doA5sP19i3s/best-cinnamon-themes-call-for-contenders
<dz0ny> zdobbie: nimaš docsis modem?
<dz0ny> k tist dela kot bridge
<dz0ny> oz zahtevaj tist :)
<zdobbie> nop
<dz0ny> kaj pa če nastaviš kot bridge?
<dz0ny> drgač pa ja tplink je crap
<CrazyLemon> or not!
<CrazyLemon> moj tplink lepo laufa že neki časa :)
<dz0ny> teb tud apu dela bp
<zdobbie> ... not
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je res ja..dosti tega imam kar dela BP sam vi pa apuless/tplinkless se pa pritožujete :>
<dz0ny> not
<CrazyLemon> torej se ne pritožujete?
<zdobbie> never
<idioterna> zdobbie: nism
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/02/01/barracuda-is-shutting-down-the-copy-cloud-storage-service-on-may-1st/
<Pepelka> Barracuda Is Shutting Down The Copy Cloud Storage Service On May 1st
<CrazyLemon> fckers!
<Pepelka> »Love the idea of cloud storage providers but don't want to trust your data with the big guys? One more of your options is about to go away. Copy, the cloud... by Bertel King, Jr. in Applications, News«
<CrazyLemon> XMLHttpRequest cannot load https://internal-api.mover.io/v2/checkAuthentication. Response to preflight request doesn't pass access control check: No 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header is present on the requested resource. Origin 'https://app.mover.io' is therefore not allowed access. The response had HTTP status code 503.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> obup
<CrazyLemon> .apt ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev:amd64
<CrazyLemon> .apt ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev
<jabuk1> ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev {trusty (14.04LTS), vivid, wily, xenial}
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgQ1JuUIexA
<Pepelka> 01. Spider in the Bath - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Spider in the Bath The song is the voice of the boy, who tells the audience how he likes every kind of animal, except for spiders. He finds Spider in his bat...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj spet hekaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny migriram
<CrazyLemon> neuspešno
<upd> http://money.cnn.com/2016/02/01/technology/alphabet-google-earnings/index.html?iid=hp-toplead-dom
<Pepelka> Google grows strong, even as big bets lost $3.6 billion last year - Feb. 1, 2016
<Pepelka> »Alphabet pulled back the curtain just a bit on its some of its most secretive, money-losing businesses.«
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-02
<zdobbie> Ted Cruz
<zdobbie> wut
<zdobbie> welp https://www.idpcaucuses.com/#/state
<Pepelka> Iowa State Results
<zdobbie> well of course http://www.c-span.org/video/?c4578575/clinton-voter-fraud-polk-county-iowa-caucus
<Pepelka> Clinton voter fraud Polk County Iowa Caucus | Video | C-SPAN.org
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/dFvwyGe.gifv
<zdobbie> a virtual tie
<zdobbie> http://dowefeelthebern.com
<Pepelka> Do We Feel the Bern???
<Pepelka> »Do We Feel the Bern??«
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/h5mqytl.gif
<slax0r> to bi lahko bil novi "clap" gif :P
<slax0r> idioterna: tvojo posteljnino sem nasel: http://i.imgur.com/udvDpQu.jpg
<idioterna> kul ja, ampak mislm da nism tok usekan kokr si eni mislte
<idioterna> sam vi ste tok zaspani skos :)
<slax0r> mal se pa lahko pohecamo ;)
<slax0r> dear dz0ny a se da v go iz []string pretvorit v []int, brez da bi loopal slice in kopiral v drug slice?
<napsy> da se v uint8
<napsy> aja hm
<napsy> po mojem da ne
<skyx> lp
<krt57> good service https://www.crossover.com/x/?utm_campaign=LIz1133#/redirect/job/680
<Pepelka> Crossover
<CrazyLemon> maan kak crap so ti 'move data from one to another cloud' servicei
<zdobersek> why not scp?
<CrazyLemon> y not stop trolling
<zdobersek> y
<zdobersek> average Shillary voter http://i.imgur.com/7FKPFxr.gifv
<Pepelka> Imgur
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/O2KHoLl.webm
<Pepelka> US economy in a nutshell?
<slax0r> dz0ny: tukaj?
<dz0ny> here but busy
<slax0r> ok, ping me ce bos mel 5min casa
<slax0r> oz. pusti, grem probat na go channel vprasat :)
<CrazyLemon> dont you dare!!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> I dared
<dz0ny> slax0r: in so ti odgovoril
<slax0r> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/14284/_quot_tudi_amaterji_na_motoriziranih_kolesih_ki_pa_so_ze_preteklost_zdaj_se_sami_vrtijo_obroci_quot_.html
<Pepelka> "Tudi amaterji na motoriziranih kolesih, ki pa so že preteklost ... zdaj se 'sami vrtijo' obroči" | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Gazzetta dello Sport je danes poskrbela za neverjetno branje. Motorizirana kolesa? Še več ... obroči, ki proizvedejo 20 do 60 vatov.«
<CrazyLemon> evo..zdaj me kliče 'sodelavec s terena' in me sprašuje za okvaro ki je bila v soboto in nedeljo
<CrazyLemon> mislim..telekom get your sh1t together
<skyx> CrazyLemon: povej mi tocno kdaj in kje pa reci da nej preveri loge pa vse meritve naredi :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx hm? kaj da ti točno povem :D
<zdobersek> mu*
<dz0ny> ji
<CrazyLemon> sj ko sm prijavil napako sm jim že takrat napisal da preverijo kaj se je dogajalo na liniji
<CrazyLemon> pa je odgovoril "ne vidim nihanj na povezavi"
<dz0ny> jah moraš slikat unga vrabca k je gor sedel :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon pa si preveril da ni tezava pri tebi?
<pitastrudl> kaj te sploh njihova povezava zajebava, sem pozabil ;o
<zdobersek> tulikom mu obcasno skensla, ko slisijo, da se iz mene norca dela
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl WTF DUDE!?! HOW CAN YOU SAY THAT?!?!
<pitastrudl> haha
<dz0ny> itak da je problem v tistem tp-link ruterju :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl težava je bila v tem da je fotr mogu vsakič zjutraj ko se je zbudil "izštekat" modem&router
<CrazyLemon> da bi tv delal
<CrazyLemon> to se je zgodilo tam nekje 3x
<dz0ny> as I said :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny you just jelly
<pitastrudl> haha
<dz0ny> a ker mi vse dela bp?
<CrazyLemon> ker nimaš sqmja na tistih svojih tomatih
<CrazyLemon> :p
<pitastrudl> js mam stock firmware na svojem
<dz0ny> nimam tomato
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdaj sm se js iz tebe norca delal?? n'kol
<dz0ny> sqm? special quity mode?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: naaah, never
<CrazyLemon> smart queue management!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a torrentaš zjutraj :)
<dz0ny> poglej kolk aktivnih povezav maš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi če bi torrental..moj SQM hendlea vse !
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne.. nič se ne torrenta
<dz0ny> ja sam tvoj siol modem ne zmore
<CrazyLemon> sam znc je aktiven
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem ja
<CrazyLemon> zato pa je sqm gor..da omeji povezavo
<dz0ny> sam Å¡e kr crkne? lol
<zdobbie> on torrenta
<zdobbie> cjeli dan i noc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem kaj ga matra
<dz0ny> fresh porn all the time
<CrazyLemon> v logih ni nič ker se router restarta
<dz0ny> nastavi remote syslog
<dz0ny> papertrail ma free account
<dz0ny> mogoče bo kaj ujel :D
<CrazyLemon> !g openwrt papertrail
<Pepelka> syslog logging - Papertrail http://help.papertrailapp.com/kb/configuration/configuring-remote-syslog-from-routers-switches-network-devices
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni slaba ideja :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: It Just Got Much Easier to Silence Noisy Tabs in Opera  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2MYaj8Sw9o0/opera-browser-35-features-mute-tab
<CrazyLemon> ampak zdaj itak dela normalno od zadnjega diskonekta v nedeljo zvečer
<CrazyLemon> openwrt nič ne pošilja na papertrail
<msev-> a mislte da loh naslednji dan po ekstrakciji zoba igram badminton :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- če ne boš žvečil tisto 'žogico' pol ja
<msev-> zakon :D
<msev-> k piše da nesmeš večjih naporov :D
<msev-> sam badmintom pa ja ni večji napor :D
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaMDQ5DWwAAY4Aa.jpg
<slax0r> a se da v go omejit struct property na dolocene value? i.e. da bi mel struct Vozilo in property tip je lahko samo "bicikl" ali pa "avto"?
<napsy> go nima propertyjev
<slax0r> ok...structure fields then...
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://github.com/go-validator/validator
<Pepelka> GitHub - go-validator/validator: Package validator implements struct field validations
<Pepelka> »Package validator implements struct field validations«
<dz0ny> lahko tud svoj tag nardiš
<slax0r> hm, overkill za to kar trenutno rabim, ampak, bookmarked for the future
<slax0r> thanks!
<dz0ny> lahko si pogledaš kako je narjen :)
<slax0r> jp :)
<dz0ny> vse kar rabiš je custom tag
<dz0ny> in funkcija ki preverja
<zdobersek> ezpz
<slax0r> lemon squeezy
<slax0r> come here CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> GET 'IM
<zdobbie_> GUTEN MORGEN NSA https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/02/more_details_on_2.html
<Pepelka> More Details on the NSA Switching to Quantum-Resistant Cryptography - Schneier on Security
<msev-> drgač pa te zobarji so čist prtegneni
<msev-> dons mi je ruvala vn zob brez da bi me injekcija prjela
<CrazyLemon> agreed
<CrazyLemon> anyway..končno sm vse dal na google drive
<CrazyLemon> F U copy.com
<zdobersek> oy vey
<msev-> pol me je pa pobožala po licu zobozdravnica, kukr da mi to kj pomaga ob vsej bolečini :D
<slax0r> STFU MY TOUCH HEALS!
<zdobbie_> *** slap ***
<zdobbie_> https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/694466992019996672/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<Pepelka> Edward Snowden auf Twitter: "It turns out money decides elections after all. #IowaCaucus https://t.co/M3rLftDXoF"
<msev-> haha
<idioterna> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=six+coin+tosses
<Pepelka> Wolfram|Alpha: Computational Knowledge Engine
<Pepelka> »Wolfram|Alpha is more than a search engine. It gives you access to the world's facts and data and calculates answers across a range of topics, including science, nutrition, history, geography, engineering, mathematics, linguistics, sports, finance, music...«
<zdobbie_> https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident/comments/43svmd/msnbc_sanders_would_be_winning_right_now_if_we/
<Pepelka> MSNBC: Sanders would be winning right now if we didn't lose 3 coin tosses... Larry O'Donnel: "It wouldn't pass muster in Eastern Europe..." : SandersForPresident
<Pepelka> »Larry knows what he's talking about, he was an elections' observer there.«
<CrazyLemon> hah.. google drive ustvaril 'Stvari: Kolesa' in so vse fotke koles notri.. pretty sweet
<zdobersek> pretty fuckin terrifying
<CrazyLemon> tudi gife je naredu
<CrazyLemon> sweet!
<CrazyLemon> and now we have papertrail logging!
<anny_> moram pogledat v slovar, kaj to pomeni!
<anny_> btw, če je komu dolgčas...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vnjheCqRIs
<Pepelka> Who Am I - No System Is Safe Official Trailer #1 (2014) - Tom Schilling Thriller HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Subscribe to INDIE TRAILERS: http://goo.gl/iPUuo Like us on FACEBO...«
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vnjheCqRIs
<Pepelka> Who Am I - No System Is Safe Official Trailer #1 (2014) - Tom Schilling Thriller HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Subscribe to INDIE TRAILERS: http://goo.gl/iPUuo Like us on FACEBO...«
<CrazyLemon> a moram dvakrat prečekirat trailer ali je dovolj enkrat? :>
<anny_> prvič ni dalo linka
 * anny_ runs into a hiding hole
<CrazyLemon> Here are the 2 recent events matching your Connection from - SSH search.
<CrazyLemon> yup..papertrail is pretty awesome.
<CrazyLemon> ty dz0ny :)
<anny_> ampak ta film je v stilu Hrabrega miška
<anny_> oziroma poldija
<anny_> "ne bom ti povedal, da je na koncu past"
<zdobbie_> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2016/02/02/hillary-clinton-has-the-most-statistically-improbable-coin-toss-luck-ever/
<Pepelka> Hillary Clinton Has The Most Statistically Improbable Coin-Toss Luck Ever | TheBlaze.com
<Pepelka> »DES MOINES, Iowa — One of the most bizarre details to emerge from Monday's Iowa caucuses was that in six Democratic counties, the ownership of six delegates was decided by a coin flip. A single delegate remained unassigned at the end of caucusing in two precincts in Des Moines, one...«
<zdobbie_> "If Sanders had won half of the coin tosses and split the six delegates three and three with Clinton, he would have finished at 698.49 delegates to Clinton’s 696.57."
<zdobersek> http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/35473129
<Pepelka> LinkedIn: Slovenian club sign right-back after posting advert - BBC Sport
<Pepelka> »Slovenian club NK Domzale post LinkedIn advert for an "offensive right-back" and get 150 applications for the position.«
<zdobersek> "Hello, I would like to add you to my football team."
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a te hekajo :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheTweetOfGod/status/694552806280138752
<Pepelka> God auf Twitter: "No. https://t.co/IE4Xwn0sNX"
<zdobersek> a je dans sreda?
<CrazyLemon> niet
<zdobersek> pa tako lep dan je bil
<dz0ny> za umret
<dz0ny> .yt sunset spion
<jabuk1> SPiON - Sunset https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG5uqusY9Ds
<CrazyLemon> zelo lep ja..tudi zelo bel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pejt na #ubuntu-si-test
<CrazyLemon> pa testiraj .vreme smth :)
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidu da ni bil moj commit krivec za napako :D
<dz0ny> well pol k sem kliknu revert
<CrazyLemon> see..it works :)
<dz0ny> it all worked
<dz0ny> prej pa ne
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah dela tudi brez reverta :>
<dz0ny> not here
<CrazyLemon> bingo!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<skyx> only in slovenija :)
<skyx> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/nogomet/prva-liga/domzalcani-do-okrepitve-prek-linkedina/384934
<Pepelka> Domžalčani do okrepitve prek LinkedIna :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Slovenski nogometni prvoligaš Domžale je novega igralca, španskega branilca Alvara Brachija, našel kar s pomočjo družbenega omrežja LinkedIna.«
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/GOTAEnD
<Pepelka> Ted's wife be like... - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<zdobbie> when I'm surging and I got my team behind me
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/kP5vTrd.gifv
<zdobersek> dz0ny: his daughter http://brightcove.vo.llnwd.net/v1/uds/pd/624246174001/201602/428/624246174001_4731877460001_4731844892001.mp4?pubId=624246174001&videoId=4731844892001
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://i.imgur.com/gI81wmX.gifv
<pitastrudl> https://www.origin.com/en-ie/store/buy/nfs-most-wanted-2013/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition need for speed most wanted danes zastonj
<Pepelka> Need for Speed Most Wanted for PC Download | Origin Games
<Pepelka> »To be Most Wanted, you’ll need to outrun the cops, outdrive your friends, and outsmart your rivals. With a relentless police force gunning to take ...«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl two question
<CrazyLemon> is linux supported
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> and is it on steam
<pitastrudl> poglej link
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne..mi laufa game
<CrazyLemon> ti poglej pa mi povej
<pitastrudl> nevem
<pitastrudl> ne najdem infota
<CrazyLemon> !g need for speed most wanted steam play
<Pepelka> Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit on Steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/47870/
<pitastrudl> ha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBqM2ytqHY4
<Pepelka> late for meeting - YouTube
<Pepelka> »my summer vacation directed by David Lewandowski https://twitter.com/badmocap 私はばかです、また、これはばかです。 Music is "The Mexican Cactus" by Jean-Jacques Perrey (licens...«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @02.02.2016 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 75% zahodnik 3.9 m/s (14.0 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:25:13, Kulminacija: 11:16:42, Sončni zahod: 16:08:11
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 42min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.3°C @02.02.2016 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 98% zahodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:17, Kulminacija: 11:19:58, Sončni zahod: 16:12:38
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 45min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk1> Hamburg, Germany: 7.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Hamburg__DE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GMXX0049_f.html
<CrazyLemon> .vreme neznana lokacija
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.1°C @02.02.2016 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 98% zahodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:27:17, Kulminacija: 11:19:58, Sončni zahod: 16:12:38
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 45min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk1> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 4.2°C @02.02.2016 20:30 UTC.
<jabuk1>    
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:26:41, Kulminacija: 11:17:58, Sončni zahod: 16:09:14
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 42min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> prijeten vetrič
<gapi> #msg help
<gapi> ups
<upd> .ping
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-03
<napsy> jutr
<zdobersek> ne, dons
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> dz0ny: vprasanje za gobu, ko zacnem z novim projetom bi moral zagnat gobu -GOPATH ~/Development/golang ce mam vse go source v tem diru?
<dz0ny> slax0r:
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam ce delas projekt pol ti predlagam da mas gopath per project
<dz0ny> nardis project/src/main_package
<dz0ny> cd project
<dz0ny> gobu -GOPATH=$(pwd)
<dz0ny> go build main_package
<dz0ny> go test main_package
<dz0ny> etc
<dz0ny> sploh ce delas z lib k nima stable api
<slax0r> k mam zdaj dva fajla, oba package main in ce iz fajla ki ima func main poklicem funkcijo ki je definirana v drugem fajlu pravi da funkcija ni definirana
<slax0r> zrihtal
<slax0r> yay \o/
<slax0r> my first go app \o/
<CrazyLemon> what is it?!?!
<CrazyLemon> is it sudoku?!?!
<slax0r> bettar!
<slax0r> snake :D
<CrazyLemon> awwww
<jabuk1> https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/43kols/introducing_the_raww_super_puppy_bowl_event_all/
<slax0r> dz0ny: gobu na windoze ne dela?
<zdobersek> u sirius
<slax0r> ded srsr
<slax0r> srs*
<zdobersek> but y
<dz0ny> slax0r: it should
<dz0ny> SHELL env moraš nastavit :>
<dz0ny> k windows tega Å¡e kr nima
<slax0r> dz0ny: zalaufam gobu-windows-amd64.exe and it just hangs there
<dz0ny> slax0r: I don't use win so no testing was done
<jabuk1> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<slax0r> ok, samo sem pa tut rocno installiral go in ko sem zalaufal svoj app tut ne pali
<dz0ny> slax0r: kaj ce pozenes v cygwin?
<slax0r> nimam installiranega
<slax0r> bom probal doma, zaj sem na sihtu
<dz0ny> mogoce win ne podpira peexcev
<jabuk1> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<slax0r> a jabuk1 je tecen ko omenis win?
<jabuk1> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<slax0r> lawl, win
<jabuk1> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2RiL3RvbWZlbGRvbi41NmRjNi5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/05cd12cc/645/tom-feldon.jpg
<dz0ny> mhm :D
<dz0ny> slax0r: kaj pa ce pozens kot superuser
<dz0ny> al kaj ma ze win :)
<jabuk1> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzFmL2hhcnJ5cG90dGVyLjYxNjYzLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/db79fc85/147/harry-potter.jpg
<slax0r> hmz
<CrazyLemon> http://9to5google.com/2016/01/26/nexus-x-files/
<Pepelka> Mulder and Scully are using Nexus phones on the new X-Files miniseries | 9to5Google
<Pepelka> »Continuing on the trend to reboot old media franchises, X-File is back on television after 14 years. The six part miniseries combines the modern topics of government surveillance and spying with th...«
<slax0r> ce bi vedel kak se to na win8 naredi :D
<CrazyLemon> desni klik ponavadi
<CrazyLemon> pa shift moraš držat
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<CrazyLemon> pa run as admin
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> y u no sudo?
<dz0ny> zaženeš cmd v sudo mode
<dz0ny> slax0r: lol, wait a sec
<dz0ny> a ti siklikal na exe?
<slax0r> ne ne
<slax0r> odprl cmd
<slax0r> pa zagnal tak
<dz0ny> that should work yes
<dz0ny> se dobr da nisem dal not samodejna brisanja env :>
<slax0r> sem nasel run as admin
<slax0r> ffs win8
<dz0ny> it might wipe your home user :D
<slax0r> ampak se vseeno, ko zazenem se nic ne zgodi
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> kernel ne pusti
<CrazyLemon> https://code.google.com/p/google-security-research/issues/detail?id=704 - Chromodo :D
<Pepelka> Issue 704 - google-security-research - Comodo: Comodo "Chromodo" Browser disables same origin policy, Effectively turning off web security. - Google Security Research - Google Project Hosting
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yep
<slax0r> tudi moj app ne dela
<slax0r> win = weird
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<dz0ny> slax0r: bom popoldne zagnal vm, pa poročam
<slax0r> ok, tnx
<slax0r> mi je kar vsec ta go lang :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: https://github.com/slax0rr/go-snake-go
<Pepelka> slax0rr/go-snake-go: Snake game in Go Lang
<Pepelka> »go-snake-go - Snake game in Go Lang«
<slax0r> a couple of hours of work ^^
<CrazyLemon> slax0r če ni full screen ne vidiš nič :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi ko je full screen je spodaj odrezano
<slax0r> kaj mas font size 26? :D
<slax0r> ni bilo ravno namenjeno za general population :D
<slax0r> samo da sem se mel na cem ucit
<CrazyLemon> slax0r no..improving == learning :D
<slax0r> mogoce bom kdaj malo dodelal da bo gledal na screen size or smth
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem koliko je font..system default pač
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mas prav, samo dvomim da bo sef srecen ce bom cel dan samo neko igro razvijal :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r itak da bo..če bo awesome game
<CrazyLemon> :p
<slax0r> lawl
<slax0r> does it look like it? :D
<zdobersek> but how will u monetize
<CrazyLemon> it does not..but hey! maybe it will with some flashy colours and a naked girl in the background!
<slax0r> so, basically, just an archive with couple of naked girls as img files?
<CrazyLemon> pretty much yea..and flashing colours!
<slax0r> torej, naj samo tar archive od the fappening uploadam, pa bos happy? :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nope..need flashing colours ffs! it has to be retro!
<CrazyLemon> .gif retro
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/8tYlBagR6z3dC/giphy.gif
<slax0r> k :P
<CrazyLemon> see..retro == girls + colours
<slax0r> i c
<msev-> go snake go
<pitastrudl> gi gi gi
<pitastrudl> go go go*
<msev-> pitastrudl, fan gigi-ja dagostina :D al sm že preveč veteran pa ti ne poznaš :D
<pitastrudl> poznam poznam :p
<pitastrudl> nism pa že slišu lep cajt
<msev-> js tut ne :) si moram na youtube zavrtet :)
<pitastrudl> ye
<msev-> pismo ta tipkovnca bluetooth zmerm mi kšna črka zmanka
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> meh
<pitastrudl> neki ti pomoje z signalom zajebava
<CrazyLemon> mhm..logger pobere kakšno črko zase pa ti niti ne opaziš
<CrazyLemon> tko kot ti tudi pobere geslo etc.
<pitastrudl> zato so mi bluetooth tko kr neki
<pitastrudl> sej je fajn k nimaš kabla
<pitastrudl> sam nevem, meh
<pitastrudl> :P
<msev-> mja
<CrazyLemon>  <pitastrudl>: sej je fajn k nimaš kabla <-- said noone ever
<pitastrudl> če gledaš nekatere pozitivne aspekte bl tipkovnice
<pitastrudl> :p
<msev-> bl fensi Å¡mensi zgleda brez kabla :D
<pitastrudl> mja, sam nevem
<msev-> zravn mojga monitorja k je v stilu maca, da ma spodj srebrn zgorj pa črno :D
<msev-> hehehe
<pitastrudl> huehuehue
<msev-> evo dons se na sočo prjavm rabjo enga farmacevta
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> farmacevt-potapljač?
<msev-> izdajanje zdravil soški postrvi
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> sounds tasty!
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh5LY4Mz15o
<Pepelka> history of japan - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://billwurtz.com spotify: https://play.spotify.com/artist/78cT0dM5Ivm722EP2sgfDh itunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/bill-wurtz/id1019208137 twitte...«
<lynxlynxlynx> Unix will give you enough rope to shoot yourself in the foot. If you didn't think rope would do that, you should have read the man page.
<CrazyLemon> and on that subject http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2016/02/streljanje_ljubljana.aspx
<Pepelka> V Ljubljani med ropom ustreljen moški (foto in video) | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Okoli pol dvanajste ure je bil na Mestnem trgu v središču Ljubljane moški ustreljen v nogo.«
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CaEjqI4WcAATRIc.mp4
<msev-> slax0r, kko se že imenujejo uni warmechi
<upd> https://www.facebook.com/milanche.presnapot/posts/819609041519226 naš osnovnošolski sistem v svoji slavi
<Pepelka> Milan Mrđenović - Končno sem tudi jaz uresničil svoje... | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Končno sem tudi jaz uresničil svoje dolgoletne sanje in naposled včeraj diplomiral iz svojega področja ter tako postal univerzitetni diplomirani...«
<dz0ny> Konec sveta cez 5min http://www.mpg.de/9915939/wendelstein7x
<Pepelka> Wendelstein 7-X produces first hydrogen plasma | Max Planck Society
<Pepelka> »Federal Chancellor Angela Merkel has been asked to switch on the first hydrogen plasma on 3 February 2016 at a ceremony attended by numerous guests from the realms of science and politics. This will mark the start of scientific operation of Wendelstein 7-X.«
<slax0r> msev-: MechWarrior Online
<msev-> ej ka pa hawken
<slax0r> never playerd
<slax0r> played*
<slax0r> herp derp
<msev-> zj dol vlečem Zvezdnoobrt 2 začetniško izdajo (sem poslovenu :D)
<slax0r> zvezdnoobrt? o.O
<zdobbie> starcraft
<slax0r> oh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/02/03/mirror-mirror-on-the-wall-google-engineer-builds-android-powered-bathroom-mirror/
<Pepelka> [Mirror, Mirror On The Wall] Google Engineer Builds Android-Powered Bathroom Mirror
<Pepelka> »With each passing year, the futuristic contraptions of science fiction movies edge closer and closer into the realm of reality. Case in point: Braun has ju... by Martim Lobao in News«
<anny_> dan
<anny_> čer
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> no da se tle povem
<anny_> we are soooo fu*ked up
<idioterna> kok mamo fajn sistem
<idioterna> dons sem dobil odlocbo CSD
<idioterna> za vrtec pa solo placvat
<idioterna> za froce
<anny_> sem vedela da sva na isti frekvenci
<idioterna> do zdej smo placval 100% cene
<idioterna> odkar sm normiran s.p. in placam 80% manj davkov
<anny_> zdaj pa 120?
<idioterna> pa placujem 20% cene vrtca
<idioterna> v zep pa spravm 3x vec casha
<CrazyLemon> rage quit!
<idioterna> pomoje bom su na csd vprasat ce so zihr da je prov
<CrazyLemon> no you wont :D
<idioterna> yes i will
<idioterna> k se mi zdi retarded
<CrazyLemon> a se ne gleda dohodek pri plačilu vrtca in ne to kak biznis imaš?
<lynxlynxlynx> retarded je nova hrvaška vlada
<lynxlynxlynx> za preimera jim je ratal postavit kanadčana, ki ne zna hrvaško
<CrazyLemon> kdo pravi da ne zna hrvaško? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kabinet pa Å¡e ostali iz monty pythona
<CrazyLemon> jah js sm ga slišal govorit (ne v živo) in lahko potrdim da zna hrvaško :)
<CrazyLemon> oni so pa samo butt sore ker niso izbrali nekoga iz njihove stranke :)
<anny_> bolje
<CrazyLemon> looks the same to me!
<anny_> kaj je bila tema?
<anny_> kako ostane kup kesa za manj dela
<anny_> stara zgodba
<anny_> najbolje se godi tistim, ki ugotovijo, koliko delati, koliko fušati in koliko lenariti
<anny_> razmerje je point
<idioterna> anny_: point je
<idioterna> da prej sm dobivu 4k bruto
<idioterna> pa sm placvou polno ceno vrtca pa vsega
<idioterna> zdej pa dobivam 6-7k bruto, ampak sm normiranc
<idioterna> in v zep spravm vec k 5k neto
<idioterna> pa je davcna osnova okol 1500
<idioterna> in placam vec k pol manj za vrtec
<idioterna> does that seem right to you?
<idioterna> no sej bom zaprl tle vse razn d.o.o.
<idioterna> tko da od poletja naprej ne bom vec del sistema
<idioterna> ampak vseen
<idioterna> ugly
<upd_> idioterna, kolk časa si čakal na CSD odločbo ?
<idioterna> ja do dons
<upd_> .. od dne ko si jo vložil
<idioterna> hm suni je oddala ne vem tocn kdaj
<upd_> ok
<zdobersek> to je pa kr dolg
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<CrazyLemon> a Å¡e vedno nisi troubleshootal issue?
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: how crazy can u go
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ go where
<CrazyLemon> Subject: GS Toilet Hire - Invoice (SI-523) for £60.00, due on 28/02/2016
<CrazyLemon> rude fucker these spammers.. toilet hire
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: in district
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ no crazy enough.. pridem čez 15
<CrazyLemon> večerja pa to
<zdobbie_> ...
<CrazyLemon> pridem no..sam da mi insurgency crashne
<CrazyLemon> ok..crashnu je
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa zares
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: netflix si že skenslov :)?
<pitastrudl> kva se je uscal
<pitastrudl> ob takmu vremenu je najbolsi feeling ko si doma :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm..danes :)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl mhm
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<pitastrudl> mam tuki tv, streamam gor ekran od racunalnika oz preko appleTV
<pitastrudl> in ne gre da bi pokazu celo sliko gor na tvju mi zelo slabo kaze
<pitastrudl> kao ma tv resolucijo 1366 x 768
<pitastrudl> kako lahko potem podpira hdmi? ne razumem
<pitastrudl> je to tv kriv ali software?
<pitastrudl> hm, pomoje ker podpira appletv samo 720p
<pitastrudl> wat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl če je mirroring potem ti kaže tako kot na pcju
<CrazyLemon> in ne upscalea resolucijo
<CrazyLemon> če pa priključiš prek hdmi pa je kot secondary display
<CrazyLemon> ki pa ima svoj resolucijo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon sm zdej nastimu ja sam nevem zakaj je tak crappy quality
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/k9mOzd7.png
<pitastrudl> tale tv mam http://www.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-37LH2000-lcd-tv
<Pepelka> LG 37LH2000 Television - 37 HD Ready LCD TV - LG Electronics UK
<Pepelka> »Get information on the LG 37LH2000 37 HD Ready LCD TV. Find more LCD televisions, Plasma televisions, and LED televisions from LG Electronics UK.«
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: btw za hdmimmoraš zbrat tip vhoda
<dz0ny> al je console al pc
<dz0ny> nek profil ma
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 7.8°C @03.02.2016 20:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 82% severnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:26:05, Kulminacija: 11:20:06, Sončni zahod: 16:14:06
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 48min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> dz0ny je hdmi ja
<pitastrudl> pc>----utp------>appleTV>---hdmi--->tv
<pitastrudl> mogoče je taka grainy slika ker ma tv low resolucijo? ali pa software kriv
<yang> idioterna: evo ment.si
<yang> verjetno so to bolj bendi po tvojem okusu ?
<yang> vecina festivala je na metelkovi
<yang> kva je bil dren na drugi godbi v enem klubu tam
<yang> notri placa za 50 ljudi, blo nas je pa 200
<upd> a ko iz glavne ceste prideš desno
<idioterna> uredu zgleda ja
<yang> upd: ja
<yang> jaz itak ne vem kateri placi so keri na metelkovi
<yang> iz glavne ceste desno
<yang> ko je predeljen strop
<yang> ko lahko gor sedis tut
<yang> tist plac je isti ze 20 let
<upd> jap, tam je tud največ koncertov
<yang> smo se kot mulci tja hodil
<yang> dober plac je men edin tist ko je na prostem
<yang> takoj desno
<yang> pa do konca lebo
<yang> levo
<upd> da
<upd> bil zadnjič tam praznoo, treba počakat dda se ogreje
<yang> idioterna: lohk prideta z zeno na zur, ko data otroke spat
<yang> upd: ja zdej bo, k je festival
<yang> ceprav vreme je bolj dez
<yang> ampak sej je noter
<idioterna> yang: nisva tok za zure tko da
<idioterna> bi mogl bit kej res zlo dobrga
<idioterna> da bi sla
<idioterna> žegota al pa kej
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3EfHpxpRP0
<Pepelka> Zegota - Ohio - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.facebook.com/pages/Muzyczne-Top-Lenka/572581136087759 z płyty "Namaste" kawałek Ohio - antywojenny song, poświęcony ofiarom masakry na Uniwersytec...«
<idioterna> te bi su poslusat
<yang> si pa zbircen
<yang> sej pride dost dobrih bendov v ljubljano, dans sem govoril z bora djordjevicem
<yang> on zivi v kosezah
<yang> sem mu reku da sem bil ze dvakrat na njegovem koncertu
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pridejo ja
<yang> ja drgac pa mors ti v tujino it
<idioterna> zakaj
<yang> ja ce ne pridejo k nam
<idioterna> sej loh na youtube poslusam
<yang> pridejo pa v evropo
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQgFnvwnGG4
<Pepelka> Damir Avdić - Katalonija Sparta Galicija (with English captions) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Song by Bosnian punk poet Damir Avdic http://damiravdic.bandcamp.com Lyrics in Bosnian: Ime mi je Rodrigo, Rodrigo Penera Katalonija je u srcu mom dok su špa...«
<idioterna> tole je tut fajn
<idioterna> tole pa kr creepy
<idioterna> http://avherald.com/h?article=4920a18a&opt=0
<Pepelka> Crash: West Atlantic Sweden CRJ2 near Akkajaure on Jan 8th 2016, lost height after emergency call
<Pepelka> »Aviation Herald - News, Incidents and Accidents in Aviation«
<yang> sem se fotkal z boro
<idioterna> nism fan
<yang> ja skoda, k ma dobro poezijo
<yang> mam tut pesmarce doma
<yang> kr dobra proza
<yang> https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/YU_100:_najbolji_albumi_jugoslavenske_rock_i_pop_glazbe
<Pepelka> YU 100: najbolji albumi jugoslavenske rock i pop glazbe - Wikipedija
<idioterna> majo drugi boljso, pa niso nacional-socialisti
<yang> stvar okusa
<idioterna> ne, stvar tega za kaj se zavzemas pa kaj govoris
<yang> soditi kakovost glasbe zaradi stalisc nekega pevca je brezveze
<yang> to ali je on nacionalist ali ne ne vpliva na kakovost njegove glasbe
<idioterna> nism tega reku
<idioterna> reku sm da nism fan, ker ma neumna stalisca
<yang> dvomim da poznas politicna stalisca vseh pevcev ki jih poslusas...
<idioterna> sej nism fan vseh pevcev k jih poslusam
<yang> to je kot bi rekel nevem da je stallman slab filozof zato k je ateist
<yang> oz. da pac njegova politicna stalisca niso enakovredna temu kar zastopa FSF, kar je tudi objavljeno na njegovi spletni strani
<idioterna> sej to kdo lahko rece ce hoce
<yang> marsikomu Stallman recimo osebnostno ne odgovarja, ampak strinjajo pa se z GPL
<idioterna> mene nic ne moti ce kdo to rece
<idioterna> ja pa kaj
<idioterna> bora je pac kreten no
<idioterna> zarad mene ce je drugi mozart
<idioterna> mi ne bo nc bl vsec
<yang> jaz na njega gledam kot na pesnika in pevca in na tem podrocju je dober oz odlicen
<yang> nevem zakaj bi se odpovedal njegovi muziki zaradi njegovih stalisc ki so mi mlao mar...pac je nacionalist pa kaj
<idioterna> sej vemo da je teb vseen za take reci
<idioterna> enim pa pac ni
<yang> ves kok bendov dobrih se je razslo glih zarad tega sranja po koncu juge
<yang> recimo bijelo dugme
<idioterna> ja sej je prov da so se razsli
<idioterna> js tut ne bi hotu bit skupi v bandu z ljudmi k verjamejo da majo vec pravic kot kdo drug
<yang> ma glej
<yang> ce bi jaz na to gledal kdo kaj so kom koga
<yang> potem ne bi nobenih YU bendov poslusal
<yang> in bi zamudil ful dobre muzike
<idioterna> aha.
<idioterna> nism vedu da mors bit fan da loh poslusas muziko
<idioterna> ampak ce ti tko pravs
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-04
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: PSA: Support for Ubuntu 15.04 Ends Today  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/y69yWaqwES8/ubuntu-15-04-support-ends-no-more-updates
<yang> glasba lahko zveni dobro tudi ce ne razumes besedila
<yang> ce poslusas kaj tujega
<yang> pa se ti sanja ne o cem pojejo
<yang> recimo men je kaksen afriski blues zanimiv
<idioterna> ponavad se pozanimam
<yang> pa nimam pojma o cem pojejo
<idioterna> kaj pojejo
<idioterna> ti pa tkole: https://youtu.be/cUEkOVdUjHc
<Pepelka> Banned Commercials - Learn English - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Banned Commercials - Learn English«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSZ3bjZuDN0
<Pepelka> Nomad - Bombino (2013) [Full Album] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Amidinine - 00:00 Ahulakamine - 04:30 Azamane Tiliade - 07:32 Imuhar - 11:41 Niamey Jam - 15:31 Adinat - 18:10 Her Tenere - 20:42 Imidiwan - 25:02 Aman - 28:...«
<yang> jao ta sosed spet kadi
<yang> to mu je edino veselje v lajfu travo kadit
<idioterna> tok motece zihr ni kokr jamranje
<idioterna> k je enim edini smisel v zivljenju
<idioterna> nc, bbl
<yang> idioterna: poslusaj bombino, ta link je zate
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYpPfN6dEbA men pa ni treba prevajat
<Pepelka> Arabic Music By Aamir Kangda - Арабская красивая музыка и танцы - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Original Song : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUMcd7cDIzU. Buy it from Itunes : https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/honeymoon-ep/id1033282025«
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk1> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): -1.9°C @04.02.2016 0:10 UTC.
<upd> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 99% severnik 3.51 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:24:12, Kulminacija: 11:18:13, Sončni zahod: 16:12:14
<upd> ..
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 48min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @04.02.2016 0:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 91% jugovzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:44, Kulminacija: 11:16:57, Sončni zahod: 16:11:10
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 48min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> kje je pasja ravan
<yang> Pasjo ravan je sredi 1970. let zravnala Jugoslovanska ljudska armada, ki je na vrhu postavila raketno bazo.
<yang> svasta
<yang> a ves da ne vem ker hrib je to
<yang> morm oceta vprasat
<yang> a se vid iz sv. lovrenca ?
<yang> na lovrencu sem veckrat
<upd> ne vid se sam gozd
<upd> ker je zravnan
<upd> http://www.elektronik.si/phpBB2/files/thumbs/t_pasja_ravan.jpg tale je gor
<upd> najsodobnejši radarski sistem :P
<upd> al kako se mu že reče
<upd> yang, če še nisi bil pejt
<upd> od grajščine maš ene 20-30 minut vožnje še
<yang> bom sel spomladi
<yang> a je varno it pod tale radar spodaj al je ograjeno zarad sevanja ?
<upd> nah sevanje je minimalno, tak da ni problem
<upd> sicer pa je ograja okol, 1x na mesec mislem da odprejo da greš lahko gor
<yang> no to je dobro vedeti, pr teh vojaskih zadevah nikol ne ves
<upd> sej zdej ni več vojaški
<upd> to je radar za točo
<yang> aha
<upd> maš pa če par bunkerjev za vidit
<upd> sam boš rabu svetilko ofc :)
<yang> ah
<yang> to pa ne bom sel noter
<yang> lahko je nevarno sploh ce ni vzdrzevano
<upd> ah ni nevarno sej je sam beton
<upd> tak pa sta samo dva velka handarja pa sobca z izhodom v sili
<upd> pa še en bunker je nižje dve sobci
<yang> bom si od zunaj ogledal
<upd> ah :)
<upd> jaz se z motorjem notr vozim
<yang> hehe
<yang> skrivalisce za polhograjske podgane
<yang> da pridejo na suho kadar je dez
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> bom pogledu ja
<idioterna> sm mel druzinske obveznosti
<upd> http://www.treehugger.com/solar-technology/france-pave-1000km-roads-solar-panels.html
<Pepelka> France to pave 1000km of roads with solar panels : TreeHugger
<Pepelka> »Over the next five years, France will install some 621 miles (1,000km) of solar roadway using Colas' Wattway solar pavement.«
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> yang: to je pa res tak ceski pop
<idioterna> un bombino se neki je
<idioterna> evo, ta je proper
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmCn31pq8i0
<Pepelka> Ghanan Ghanan - Lagaan | Aamir Khan | A.R. Rahman - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Feel the joy of first rain with Aamir Khan, Gracy Singh and the entire village in Ghanan Ghanan from the film Lagaan (2001). Distinguished artists like Alka ...«
<idioterna> evo ta komad smo pa 2002 poslusal k smo jahal po hovsgol nuuru
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAFsx3y49XU
<Pepelka> Eej mine Tsagaan Zam - YouTube
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> http://loser.com
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> banda
<zdobbie> vsako mozno cesto so posodral
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<CrazyLemon> sonce \o/
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj39lrKPUp4
<Pepelka> Snowboarder towed by Aerones drone - Droneboarding - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Massive power of Aerones drone! Enough to tow snowboarder! Drone: http://www.aerones.com Drone pilot: Jānis Putrāms Snowboarder/GoPro footage/Edit: Kaspars B...«
<msev-> wow kašn velk quad
<msev-> tole si pa zanimiv pajstnu zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> tis hot outside
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8.2°C @04.02.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 80% severozahodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:24:52, Kulminacija: 11:20:13, Sončni zahod: 16:15:34
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 50min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> it's what I do
<CrazyLemon> you make it hot outside?
<zdobbie> no
<zdobbie> paste dank links
<CrazyLemon> are you... <insert>ta da dam</insert> global warming?
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<CrazyLemon> .stran lastpass.com
<jabuk1> lastpass.com je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> .stran https://lastpass.com
<jabuk1> https://lastpass.com ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> fckin ppl!
<CrazyLemon> lastpass.com pa je samo redirect
<napsy> foo
<zdobbie> burr
<zdobbie> http://trumpdonald.org
<Pepelka> TrumpDonald.org
<Pepelka> »Why Donald Trump when you can Trump Donald? #TrumpDonald«
<msev-> zj sm spet mythbusterja začel gledat
<msev-> sam Å¡e letos bota snemala
<msev-> pol pa kaputt
<napsy> lpl
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce bi rad sneg http://imgur.com/jJWKqcI
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny what am i watching? snežnik?
<CrazyLemon> doesnt look like it
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> babno polje z malo
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne..ne bi rad sneg 11° + sonce + clear sky is what i want all day every day :D
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjvxlB4ZUJ8
<Pepelka> "PX4 VTOL" - Full automatic mission with multiple transitions - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Special thanks to Roman Babst, Lorenz Meier and Andreas Antener for the implementation of these new features, and to Lorenzo Gualiumi (my handyman and filmer...«
<msev-> dz0ny, a ti si na babnem polju :)
<msev-> a tok snega mate
<dz0ny> trenutno ne, ja :>
<dz0ny> sem sunu sosedi sliko :>
<msev-> :)
<msev-> saj nekje je Å¡e sneg
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> https://vine.co/v/iJgwjAgrrQK
<Pepelka> Watch Frank Thorp V's Vine "Here's a vine of @berniesanders running to the side of the man who fainted at his presser:"
<Pepelka> »Vine by Frank Thorp V«
<yang> idioterna: a take si vidu kej https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAFsx3y49XU#t=3m55s
<Pepelka> Eej mine Tsagaan Zam - YouTube
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/LibyaLiberty/status/694432218161242112
<Pepelka> Hend Amry auf Twitter: "I just heard Ted Cruz's first words on his Iowa caucus win: "To God goes the glory." That's Republican for "Allahu Akbar!""
<jabuk1> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<slax0r> http://trumpdonald.org/
<Pepelka> TrumpDonald.org
<Pepelka> »Why Donald Trump when you can Trump Donald? #TrumpDonald«
<zdobersek> (12:23:51 AM) zdobbie: http://trumpdonald.org
<zdobersek> (12:23:52 AM) Pepelka: TrumpDonald.org
<Pepelka> TrumpDonald.org
<Pepelka> »Why Donald Trump when you can Trump Donald? #TrumpDonald«
<zdobersek> :shrugemoji:
<idioterna> yang: ja
<idioterna> yang: v tem se grejo rokoborbo
<idioterna> vcasih so bli obleceni, pol je pa enkrat ena zenska zmagala
<idioterna> in zdej morjo bit topless
<CrazyLemon> če je kdo na 15.04 (upam da ne) je danes EOL za to različico
<zdobersek> deserves a /topic
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpl1/t31.0-8/12672024_10153338614146845_2874838519933897014_o.jpg
<zdobersek> but wait! Citibank just donated $500,000!
<zdobersek> tout se change!
<zdobbie> whatthefuck http://neuron.mefst.hr/docs/CMJ/issues/2003/44/3/12808733.pdf
<msev-> kdaj bo pa nov lts vn pršu cca
<msev-> aja 16ga aprila ane
<msev-> D
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/440nu1/why_is_bernie_sanders_challenging_his_49_vs_50/
<Pepelka> Why is Bernie Sanders challenging his 49 vs 50% loss in Iowa? : Jokes
<Pepelka> »I thought he didn't care about the 1%«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.radio1.si/42948
<Pepelka> Radio 1 - Vedeževalec Blaž navdušil Avdića
<Pepelka> »Denisu so sodelavci predstavili najboljšega vedeževalca v Sloveniji«
<slax0r> dz0ny: si kaj mogoce pogledal windoze gobu?
<dz0ny> slax0r: yep url jen napacen
<dz0ny> do tar.gz
<dz0ny> za win platformo
<jabuk1> http://jeffatom.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/winston-churchill-says-we-deserve-victory.jpg
<slax0r> aja
<dz0ny> sam zip majo
<slax0r> pol bos z zip naredil za windoze?
<dz0ny> recmo temu tako
<dz0ny> PR welcome :>
<slax0r> bom vidu ce bom mel cas, se sam kaj probam
<slax0r> sicer pa
<slax0r> I HALPED! :D
<dz0ny> slax0r: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20357223/easy-way-to-unzip-file-with-golang
<Pepelka> go - easy way to unzip file with golang - Stack Overflow
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon pejt na keepass
<pitastrudl> sm sou iz lastpassa na keepass pa ga nc ne pogresam
<zdobbie> why would he keep that ass
<pitastrudl> coz he likes it that way
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl why
<CrazyLemon> lastpass is fine..when its online
<CrazyLemon> thats the end of my rhyme
<pitastrudl> ha
<pitastrudl> "when its online"
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jah ne dela ko ni online
<CrazyLemon> kar tudi respecteam
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> nemorš do gesel, how is that good
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jah...tudi drugi ne morejo če js ne morem :>
<pitastrudl> uau
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> "bom zažgal denar, zato da ga drugi nemorjo ukrast"
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl raje vidim da so online encrypted kot pa local "ecrypted"
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj se pri tebi zgodi če ti crkne disk?
<CrazyLemon> a ima keepass samo local storage?
<pitastrudl> mam na dropbox
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<pitastrudl> tak da ga mam povsod
<CrazyLemon> supersafe!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> torej.. poor mans lastpass
<pitastrudl> neki tazga ja
<CrazyLemon> even tough lastpass is free :p
<pitastrudl> uhm nop
<pitastrudl> android client ni free
<pitastrudl> :)
<pitastrudl> zato sm Å¡ou na keepass
 * CrazyLemon doesnt care about android.. kot da bom uporabljal xy storitev prek telefona 
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lastpass.lpandroid&hl=sl
<Pepelka> LastPass Password Manager – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> kako ni free? js ne vidim cene
<pitastrudl> ma inapp purchase al whatever
<pitastrudl> ne, mors met premium lastpass
<pitastrudl> pa se notr loginas
<pitastrudl> drgac je trial 2 tedna
<pitastrudl> pac kdaj rabm geslo ko sm kje zunaj pa nimam laptopa al whatever sabo
<pitastrudl> teamviewal se pa nebom vsakic na pc ane
<CrazyLemon> you just go to lastpass.com and ouila :p
<pitastrudl> aja sam res
<pitastrudl> meh, too late for that
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni fajn, da ne moreš do vsega dostopat od povsod?
<lynxlynxlynx> če ti na meji težijo, nimajo kaj
<CrazyLemon> če mi težijo..its easy to say 'i dont remember'
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<lynxlynxlynx> un stric od kolab si je še tko naredu, da mu gesla ne delajo, če ni priklopljen iz švice
<skyx> :D
<skyx> hehe
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meet The World’s First Ubuntu Tablet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/CUZANpSAWv0/bq-aquaris-m10-ubuntu-tablet-announced-specs
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: New Ubuntu Tablet: Photo Gallery  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/cA8Z2ImddxM/new-ubuntu-tablet-photo-gallery
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: New Ubuntu Tablet: Everything You Need to Know  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MUDUWjBXuP0/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-everything-you-need-to-know
<upd> BREAKING: Sweden's foreign ministry: UN panel concludes that Assange's detention is `arbitrary'
<CrazyLemon> 230€  za 10.1" in 1920x1200 se mi zdi kr kul cena
<CrazyLemon> sicer software sux..pa procesor je mediatek
<dz0ny> ni apu
<dz0ny> pol sux
<msev-> ej ka pa ta procesor to je Å¡it ane
<msev-> pa Å¡e arm
<msev-> a niso mogl dt unih ta pocen x64
<msev-> atom procesorjev
<CrazyLemon> msev- očitno so tisti bl poceni an' :)
<msev-> lol drgač u reallife ne govorim po gorensk
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> s kje pa si ti sploh? :)
<dz0ny> dolenc itak
<zdobbie> dulenc
<yang> Tam ob modni hisi na Nazorjevi trije bivakirajo
<CrazyLemon> dolenci?
<zdobbie> u jell?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/frozen-fingers
<CrazyLemon> http://cannondalecustomlab.com/
<Pepelka> Cannondale Custom Lab
<CrazyLemon> ufff
<dz0ny> a si erekcijo dobil :>
<CrazyLemon> i did :D
<CrazyLemon> to make a custom cannondale ..ojej
<CrazyLemon> such an e-boner
<idioterna> js morm nagota spucat
<CrazyLemon> moj je spucan..danes sm ga nalubeal
<CrazyLemon> pa napumpal :>
<idioterna> ma js ne vem ce ga hocm
<idioterna> spucat
<idioterna> ketno namazu sm tut js dons
<idioterna> wet lube best lube
 * CrazyLemon dry lubes
<idioterna> ja k se ne vozs po dezju
<CrazyLemon> correct
<idioterna> totally not a badass
<CrazyLemon> totally
<zdobersek> oy vey
<zdobersek> napumpa se ga vedno preden gres ven
<CrazyLemon> ampak pol zamujam
<CrazyLemon> and i'm not that kinda guy thats always late
<msev-> kašn dolenc, gorenc sm
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> si prepričan?
<msev-> indeed
<yang> Kolk stanejo malo boljsa amaterska cestna kolesa ?
<yang> mislim srednji rang
<skyx> https://github.com/jh00nbr/Routerhunter-2.0
<Pepelka> GitHub - jh00nbr/Routerhunter-2.0: Testing vulnerabilities in devices and routers connected to the Internet.
<Pepelka> »Routerhunter-2.0 - Testing vulnerabilities in devices and routers connected to the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj je zate boljše?
<CrazyLemon> za 1k dobiš že dobra kolesa
<yang> CrazyLemon: nevem, ne spoznam se
<yang> CrazyLemon: od kerih firm ?
<yang> bianchi canondale ?
<CrazyLemon> yang vseh :) razn specialized pinarello in podobnih 'high end' znamk
<CrazyLemon> yang ja.. pa še kaj bi se našlo
<yang> ok
<CrazyLemon> ampak zdaj ni čas za nakup kolesa :)
<yang> kdaj je najboljsi cas ?
<CrazyLemon> ob predstavitvi koles za naslednje leto
<CrazyLemon> takrat so znižana kolesa starejših letnikov
<yang> takrat ko lanskoletne razprodajajo
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> torej tam okrog oktobra se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> yang a boš kupil kolo?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a mas kak pocen kolo za prodat
<pitastrudl> :-D
<pitastrudl> ali pa ce poznas koga
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl i might.. koliko € ?
<pitastrudl> tm max 60€ če se da
<CrazyLemon> o lej..tudi specialized ima kolesa okrog 1k
<pitastrudl> lol
<yang> CrazyLemon: kje se splaca kupit v SLO
<pitastrudl> pač rablenga ane
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja..bom vprašal
<pitastrudl> ok, hvala :D
<CrazyLemon> yang povsod kjer ti dajo popust :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: jst mam drgac tega, sam je gestel velik zame http://jp.si/Rog/
<CrazyLemon> v lj imaš veb company, extreme vital, funsports pa hm.. kaj še
<CrazyLemon> čerin je tudi v lj če se prav spomnim
<yang> pa nevem tele brezme pa to, pomoje ce bi mal bolj bremzal bi jih kar pretrgalo
<yang> ne bi se upal glih divjat
<CrazyLemon> yang pa potrebuješ cestno kolo? :)
<yang> ma kaj pa vem
<idioterna> yang: to je za po mestu cist ok
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je kako mestno bl primerno zate če se nimaš namena peljat
<CrazyLemon> okrog in okrog
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> idioterna: za po mestu se ne bi s tem vozil
<idioterna> jsm se 6 let vozu s takim
<yang> za po mestu mam tega http://jp.si/Puch/
<yang> ma blatnike pa lampo
<idioterna> ma nam spet pametvou neki k ti itak misls da pretiravam
<yang> ti kar daj nasvet
<yang> glede na to da nisem ful zagrizen za kolesarjenje glih ne bi nevem kok denarja zapravil za kolo
<yang> je pa fino imeti tako kolo, ki ves da se obnese
<CrazyLemon> pol ne rabiš cestno kolo :)
<yang> no pac informativno sem vprasal
<yang> 1000 eur se mi zdi nekje ok cena za novo kolo ki je srednjega razreda
<yang> vse kar je vec je pa ze zapravljanje
<yang> odvisno kako aktivno kolesaris
<yang> za mestno kolo je tudi 200 eur prevec, ker ti ga ukradejo
<yang> s cestnim pa itak delas relacije in ga imas na oceh
<idioterna> jsm dal 1000 za kolnagota
<yang> CrazyLemon: kje so specialized za 1k
<idioterna> yang: https://bou.si/pic/frozen-fingers-ljubljana-from-javor.jpg je jurja
<yang> ja
<yang> colnago te firme ne poznam
<yang> a je kaksen forum tko kot tabla.mtb.si samo da je za cestne
<yang> pa da so oglasi
<yang> zadnjic sem celo nekomu uspel prodati SPD cevlje
<yang> aha pr veb company prodajajo colnago
<idioterna> ja sam so dragi
<idioterna> mors ksno akcijo ujet al pa dobit ksnga k ga niso mogl prodat
<yang> 1200 je najvcenej
<yang> bianchi 1100
<yang> sej samo firbec pasem
<CrazyLemon> yang extreme vital
<CrazyLemon> ampak ti "poceni" specializedi so grdi
<CrazyLemon> yang sj veš da boš potem za opremo zapravil še vsaj 100-200€ ane? :)
<yang> kaksno opremo
<yang> http://www.extremevital.com/sl/kolesa/cestno-kolo-specialized-allez-elite-2015-p-15209.html
<Pepelka> Cestno kolo Specialized Allez Elite 2015 | Trgovina Extremevital [Slovensko]
<idioterna> ne kupvat za 1200 bicikla
<Pepelka> »Cestno kolo Specialized Allez Elite 2015 - Trgovina s �portno opremo Extremevital«
<yang> tale je prov lep
<CrazyLemon> yang čevlje, pedala, bidone, bidon košarce, torbica, orodje
<CrazyLemon> yang ta zgleda Å¡e v redu ja
<yang> aja hm tale pa nima diskov
<yang> ma cukete
<CrazyLemon> yang diski so dragi :)
<idioterna> yang: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/si/en/diamondback-contra-cx-bike-2015/rp-prod139049
<Pepelka> Diamondback RX Race Cyclo X Fahrrad 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles
<CrazyLemon> yang koliko si visok?
<yang> 175
<idioterna> yang: klinc, so ga ze prodal
<CrazyLemon> torej 55/56 velikost okvirja
<CrazyLemon> idioterna naah..za prvič se ne kupi kolo na internetu
<CrazyLemon> ker ga ni niti poskusil niti pomeril etc.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.funsports.si/bike/kolesa/cestna/aluminijast-okvir/caad8-105-5-2015.html
<Pepelka> Trgovina Funsports CAAD8 105 5 2015 - Aluminijast okvir - Cestna - KOLESA - Bike
<Pepelka> »Ujeli ste se v vročico cestnega kolesarjenja in želite boljše kolo. CAAD8 vas že pričakuje - z najlažjim okvirjem v svojem razredu, bolj sproščeno geometrijo Heads-Up (v primerjavi s povsem dirkaškim CAAD10) ter vrhunskimi aluminijastimi cevmi.NA ZALO«
<CrazyLemon> tale je kul izbira
<idioterna> yang: http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=133837;menu=1000,173,207;mid=0;pgc=0 ti rabis
<idioterna> k ma blatnike pa dobre bremze
<idioterna> je pa drag k pes
<idioterna> yang: http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=145847;menu=1000,173,157;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2 je pa cestn
<CrazyLemon> cube imaš tudi pri veb company
<yang> zakaj pa cestni nimajo blatnikov, kaj pa ce dezuje
<yang> pol ti svinjarija iz tal direkt v obraz sprica
<CrazyLemon> yang zato ker so cestni :D
<yang> a je to za odpornost gradit ?
<CrazyLemon> like i said..si prepričan da želiš cestno kolo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> verjetn zarad teze ane
<idioterna> yang: kaj te pa mot ce ti v obraz sprica
<yang> ce ma blatnike je se teza
<idioterna> sej ti tut dezuje v obraz
<idioterna> a mas problem z vodo al kaj
<yang> ce je 800 eur v nemciji moral doplacat se 100 eur za posiljanje
<idioterna> mislm da je 50 postnina za bicikl
<yang> mogoce bi moral najprej tega k ga imam prodat
<idioterna> pa sej mas avto, ne rabis bicikla
<yang> ma jaz ga rabim samo za LJ-CRNUCE-GAMELJNE-TACEN-LJ
<idioterna> to gres loh s ponijem
<yang> O lej assange naj bi jutri odsel z ambasade
<yang> Hm Iskra D.D.
<yang> Klemen Sesok
<speed-> a ga ne cakajo
<yang> Nisem si mislil, da se obstaja Iskra d.d.
<speed-> zunaj :)
<yang> sem mislil da je iskra razpadla na veliko manjsih isker
<yang> Meet Iskra, d.d.
<yang> Electrical/Electronic Manufacturing · 1001-5000 employees · Founded 1946 · Privately Held
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: smurge maybe
<idioterna> iskra je huge
<idioterna> to ne more kr cez noc zgint
<yang> idioterna: ja ampak je iskra d.d., iskra sistemi d.o.o., iskratel d.o.o.
<msev-> a pa ga ne bojo izročil v USA
<msev-> al nevem kam
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> dobra knjiga je "bitka za informacijsko tehnologijo" od bivsega direktorja iskre v casu juge
<idioterna> iskre delte
<idioterna> sm bral ja
<idioterna> uredu je
<yang> pr pasadeni jo prodajajo, ce bo se kdo bral
<yang> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/7e2633ad-0a70-46db-857c-d5dfb5d98d5a-original.jpeg
<lynxlynxlynx> metalhead
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie maybe
<yang> tale Linkedin je pa res kot drugi Facebook
<yang> se blogroll majo
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zdobbie
<idioterna> c'est l'heure
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja..lih zalaufal steam
<CrazyLemon> yang brezveze da daš nekaj sto evrov za relacijsko vožnjo
<CrazyLemon> js na tvojem mestu ne bi kupil cestno za vožnjo po lj
<yang> CrazyLemon: ma sej ga najverjetneje ne bom kupil, informativno sem spraseval malo, itak imam druge prioritetne izdatke
<yang> premalo casa porabim za bicikel da bi upravicil tak drag nakup
<yang> ker mi cisto nic ne pomaga luksuzen bicikel, ce bom sel 5x z njim do gameljn in nazaj
<yang> vcasih sem sel lepo s cetnim tja pa je blo cisto ok
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<yang> hocm napisat, da sem sel z mestnim
<yang> dokler mi ga niso ukradli
<msev-> ej a je md5sum po defaultu instaliran v ubuntuju?
<msev-> ~$ echo -n Welcome | md5sum tole je primer kao
<msev-> a pol je string iz katerga hočm vn dobit key "Welcome" v tem primeru
<msev-> kaj pomen ta -n
<yang> -n     do not output the trailing newline
<yang> da ti prebere samo iz prve vrstice
<yang> oz zadnje vrstice
<yang> ce napises iz ukazov v nek fajl z editorjem
<yang> pa recimo napises "md5sum file"
<yang> bos dobil drgacen md5sum ven
<yang> kot ce napises "echo -n file | md5sum"
<yang> probaj sam
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> echo -n file ti izpise file
<idioterna> ne vsebino, file
<idioterna> msev-: je po defaultu instaliran
<idioterna> msev-: -n sam pomen da ni newline znaka na konc
<yang> no tako ja
<yang> ce spipas samo fajl potem je se newline
<yang> vsaj pri vim urejevalniku
<yang> to sem se zadnjic nekaj spilal
<msev-> pač string
<msev-> rabm
<msev-> in sm dobu zj nek hash
<yang> a to za WP delas
<msev-> za node-red-ui
<msev-> :)
<msev-> evo dela
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> yang: nima veze to no
<msev-> lepo
<idioterna> yang: echo file nc ne spipa fajla
<idioterna> ampak izpise "file\n"
<msev-> kko to da ko sm dal md5sum --help mi ni povedal tega od -n
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa string vedno daš v " "
<msev-> dela mi
<yang> yang@trisquel:~$ cat testena
<yang> Dober dan
<yang> yang@trisquel:~$ md5sum testena
<yang> 95381d3cceb920bbc84624966715db8b  testena
<yang> yang@trisquel:~$ echo -n "Dober dan" | md5sum
<yang> ef7abbfe961fe9238829e1cfa66250b6  -
<yang> msev-: kle preverjaj da bos prav naredil
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:User_committed_identity#Getting_the_hash
<Pepelka> Template:User committed identity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> do not trust wikipedia!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> sha-512 hash preveri
<msev-> yang ratal mi je
<yang> in potem uporabi to metodo
<msev-> prej mi ni hotl authenitcateat
<msev-> ker sm uporabu bcrypt has al neki tazga
<msev-> hotu je pa md5 hash
<msev-> tko da zj k sm mu dal svoj password v obliki md5 hasha sm lahko opravil avtentikacijski proces
<msev-> pa se loggov notr v node red UI
<msev-> tale node red je tok zakon to morte vsi naložit
<yang> no, ce ima kdo na wikipediji racun, naj si tudi ta link pogleda
<msev-> kul link
<yang> ja v bistvu je to password reset za wikipedijo
<yang> ce si hakjen
<matjaz> hehe
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/eJZPzmd.png
<matjaz> lej koga sem najdu!
<matjaz> ping CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pong
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja..je kar nekaj programov kjer sm 'prisoten' :)
<msev-> .ping
<msev-> a ne dela jabuk
<msev-> :D
<msev-> al sam neznam :D
<CrazyLemon> sam neznaš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> :>
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<msev-> ping
<jabuk1> msev-: pong
<msev-> ful dobr
<msev-> :D
<msev-> lol
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Will Ship With Older Version Of Nautilus (Cos The New One Sucks)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-yiT4oKVgOQ/ubuntu-16-04-reverts-to-older-version-of-nautilus
<upd> OMG!
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-05
<idioterna> debate gledam
<idioterna> nista resna
<idioterna> http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc2/watch/live-msnbc-democratic-candidates-debate-615981635659
<Pepelka> Watch LIVE: MSNBC Democratic Candidates Debate | MSNBC
<Pepelka> »Five days before Granite State voters head to the polls, former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and Senator Bernie Sanders of Vermont will debate one-on-one for the first time in the MSNBC Democratic Candidates Debate. Rachel Maddow and Chuck Todd...«
<upd> ehhh
<upd> puppets
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> sobeit
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/kranjcanka-pijana-obsedela-v-avtu-na-zelezniskih-tirih-ko-je-vanjo-trcila-lokomotiva.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Kranjčanka pijana obsedela v avtu na železniških tirih, ko je vanjo trčila lokomotiva
<speed-> lol
<Pepelka> »Kranjčanka, ki se je v Žirovnici zadrževala v avtomobilu na železniških tirih, medtem ko je vanjo trčila lokomotiva, je bila močno pod vplivom alkohola. Strojevodja se je trčenju poskusil ogniti in opozarjal Kranjčanko, a mu ni uspelo. Že v preteklosti so jo obravnavali zaradi alkohola.«
<CrazyLemon> cheers o/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/14296/vzemite_epo_povzpnite_se_na_mont_ventoux_in_nizozemci_vam_bodo_placali_za_to_.html
<Pepelka> Vzemite EPO, povzpnite se na Mont Ventoux - in Nizozemci vam bodo plačali za to! | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Skupina nizozemskih raziskovalcev bo opravila študijo o efektih eritropoetina na kolesarje, zato potrebujejo 48 kandidatov, ki bodo za svoj podvig tudi plačani.«
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobbie> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2016/02/04/sanders_clinton_has_entire_establishment_behind_her_hillary_i_cant_be_establishment_because_im_a_woman.html ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Pepelka> Sanders: Clinton Has Entire Establishment Behind Her; Hillary: I Can't Be Establishment Because I'm A Woman | Video | RealClearPolitics
<Pepelka> »Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton engage in a heated argument over their progressive bonafides and who represents the Democratic party establishment. Sanders, asked about his lack of endorsements and said Clinton's large number of party endorsements show she has nearly the entire establishment behind her."I will absolutely admit that Secretary Clinton has the support of far more Governors, Senators, Mayors, members of the House," Sanders said at Th
<yang> Ce koga zanima, klele se zaposlujejo http://outfit7.com/jobs/
<Pepelka> Outfit7| Jobs
<Pepelka> »Outfit7 team is the best team in the world. Would you like to join us? Submit your application to jobs@outfit7.com!...«
<yang> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/igre/2016/02/super_maria_z_zavezanimi_ocmi_dokoncal_v_15_minutah.aspx
<Pepelka> Super Maria z zavezanimi očmi dokončal v 15 minutah (video) | Igre - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Neki japonski igralec je legendarno videoigro Super Mario Bros. od začetka do konca v 14 minutah in 46 sekundah odigral brez gledanja na zaslon. Kako mu je to uspelo?«
<zdobbie_> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/02/04/bernie-sanders-won-the-debates-google-fight-in-more-ways-than-one/
<Pepelka> Bernie Sanders won the debate’s Google fight — in more ways than one - The Washington Post
<Pepelka> »Among the most-searched questions on Sanders: How to give him money.«
<CrazyLemon> google fight?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.9°C @05.02.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 69% zahodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:23:36, Kulminacija: 11:20:19, Sončni zahod: 16:17:03
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 53min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5°C @05.02.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 66% južni veter 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:21:27, Kulminacija: 11:17:04, Sončni zahod: 16:12:40
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 51min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> idioterna, a si ti kupoval une d1 ploščice zame na aliexpressu sm že pozabu kdo je
<msev-> tko da pliz zatež prodajalcu da je treba ročno resetirat ob unplugganju in replugganju usbja da se program executa
<msev-> da nj pošle nove :D.
<msev-> warning: espcomm_sync failed
<msev-> error: espcomm_open failed
<msev-> pa Å¡e ena je pokvarjena
<idioterna> msev-: mozno da sm js ja
<idioterna> bom mu mailu
<msev-> pa napiš mu da sm za uno ploščico uporablov taprav com-port
<idioterna> pomoje bo reku da loh kups nove, k zdej je ze like pol leta od takrat
<msev-> dat sux :)
<msev-> actually un k je bil pokvarjen je oživel
<idioterna> aha no pol bom se mal pocaku
<msev-> ampak vseen majo vsi ta issue da se ne autoresetajo
<msev-> a je možn da je treba met kšn specialn usb kabl?
<idioterna> ne vem
<msev-> Dj mu za avto-reset vseen napiš k en kle na ircu k ma te ploščice prav da se njegove auto-resetajo
<msev-> kako je at runtime v slovenščini
<upd> izvajalni čas
<msev-> a nj ip gateway tut prevedem
<lynxlynxlynx> med izvajanjem bo najbrž lepše, odvisno od konteksta
<msev-> IP naslov dodeljen ob izvajanju za Souliss vozlišče
<msev-> a bo kul
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20160205_135705.jpg
<msev-> ej z usb otg kablom lahko daš 5v pa gnd mikrokontrolerju?
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zj bom poizkusu prklopt ta mikrokontroler na ubuntu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kko pol ugotovim če je prkloplen itd
<CrazyLemon> msev- i have no idea what are you talking about :D
<msev-> a moram povedat ker usb-serial čip ma gor
<CrazyLemon> nope!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> aha zaznal ga je
<msev-> ka pa zj
<msev-> lsusb je zaznal
<msev-> kko odprem serial terminal
<msev-> s temu deviceom
<yang> msev-: screen /dev/ttyUSB0
<yang> pa bitrate mors dat taprav na koncu
<yang> 9600 ali 115200 odvisno kok mas
<msev-> kko pa vem da se je lih ke prklopu
<msev-> :D
<yang> iz dmesg vids ker device je v uporabi
<anny_> vsak dan...
<anny_> ob istem Å¡anku...
<anny_> redkokdo...
<anny_> je manku...
<yang> o anny_
<anny_> o
<yang> msev-: drgac je pa lahk se ttyUSB1, 2, 3 ...
<msev-> jp
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Canonical To Demo OnePlus & Sony Devices Running Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pGOrDZfk6oc/ubuntu-phone-sony-oneplus-fairphone-community-ports
<idioterna> loh bi jo klical "anny stockholm"
<zdobbie> zakaj?
<idioterna> hates the patriarchy, but helps proping it up
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: enupar nas je ze not
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ze? vsak dan bl zgodi.. poleti boste že ob 9ih zjutraj začeli :P
<upd> katera je zadnja novica na slo-tech
<upd> sj nima veze, sam kot da mi kdaj sploh ne updejta
<matjaz> https://keybase.io/introducing-the-keybase-filesystem
<Pepelka> Introducing the Keybase filesystem
<matjaz> mam povabila če kdo rabi
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: idle si
<zdobbie_> sam insurgent load povecujes
<zdobbie_> kkk
<msev-> <string-array name="open_strarray"> tuki moram pol par slovenski besed za odpret dat zraven sem dal odpri prižgi pa dvigni (dvigni bi bil lahko za motorizirane rolete npr.) odpri za digitalno ključavnico prižgi pa za wifi enabled luči itd.
<msev-> a ma kdo še kšno idejo
<msev-> vklopi
<msev-> Slot kko bi blo slovensko
<msev-> :D
<speed-> ce slot kot ram je lahko reža? :D
<msev-> pomoje ni tko
<msev-> ampak dobr
<msev-> ka pa service
<msev-> service kot email npr
<msev-> :D
<speed-> storitev?
<speed-> nevem
<msev-> tko ja
<msev-> lol
<speed-> jaz sem prekmurec ves
<msev-> nism se mogu spomnt
<speed-> nem slovensko
<speed-> :D
<yang> gucas ?
<upd> msev-, to ti lahko pomaga https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<speed-> yang prinas nihce ne guca
<speed-> to mate vi dezinformacijo
<yang> a se ne rece tko
<speed-> gučijmo
<yang> ok
<speed-> ti gučiš
<speed-> ce ze :D
<yang> :)
<yang> ja zdele poslusam Yu grupo, tko da bo drzalo
<speed-> ampak je pa spet odvisno od podrocja
<speed-> gučiš gučijš
<speed-> ta j med i pa Å¡ je pomemben :)
<yang> upam, da si zapomnim
<yang> sej prekmurci ste vsi dvo ali trojezicni
<speed-> nismo
<yang> polek prekmurscine, morate znati se pogovorno slovenscino in madzarscino do neke mere
<speed-> nevemo madzarski to je problem
<speed-> 20km mam do madzarske - nevem
<speed-> 20km do avstrije - tudi nevem :D
<speed-> in mi je skoraj zal da nevem
<yang> ker ponavadi se po podrocjih ucijo tujih jezikov, npr. primorci italjansko, stajerci nemsko...prekmurci madzarsko
<speed-> to ni res
<yang> vcasih je bilo tako
<speed-> tu se madzarsko ucijo samo lendava pa tam cist cist na meji
<speed-> primorska se mi zdi da je italjansko zelo dalec v notranjost
<yang> tisti ob meji v glavnem
<speed-> v glavnem skoda
<speed-> drugace pa ja prekmurci mamo knjige
<upd> noben ne guča ? wtf
<upd>      gučati gučáti  -ím nedov. (á í) nar. zahodno hrumeti, bučati: tam daleč nekje je gučal vlak
<speed-> ja samo nemores sklanjati tak
<speed-> ti gučaš
<speed-> :)
<msev-> eno sošolko sm mel na faksu k sm mel neki znjo je čist gučala jo nism nč razumu :D
<speed-> pa to ni po nase
<msev-> je mogla preklaplat
<msev-> :D
<speed-> gučati pri nas je govoriti
<upd> ja no sej
<upd> kaj je pa gučijš *?
<msev-> ja sj je prekmurščina že skor madžarščina se sploh ne rabte učit :D
<msev-> hehe
<speed-> upd, jaz gučim, ti gučiš
<speed-> mi vsi gučimo :)
<speed-> msev- uf dalec od tega
<msev-> je pa definitivno najbolj nerazumljiv dialekt
<msev-> :D
<upd> še vedno nisi povedal kaj pomeni gučijš
<speed-> govorš
<speed-> govoriš*
<msev-> je povedov že prej upd ne spremlaš
<speed-> tisti -j- je mandatory :)
<msev-> vrjetn zato k speed- preveč guči
<upd> ja ne pa ni
<upd> ker je isto
<speed-> ne on je meni rekel da gučam
<speed-> pa pravim da negre tak :D
<msev-> speed-, dj kšno čudno besedo povej
<msev-> :D
<speed-> huh
<speed-> pridem za pol ure nazaj pa te :D
<speed-> morem po enega kolego it, bom postudiral nekaj :D
<msev-> to ni nč čudnga še
<msev-> nebom odpru tega k piše da ni varna povezava
<msev-> :D
<msev-> Last exec at - kaj nj to dam zadnja ___ ob?
<matjaz> nazadnje zagnano ob
<msev-> tnx
<speed-> msev- po tehtnem razmisleku sem ugotovil, da mi nimamo nobene cudne besede :)
<speed-> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prekmursko_nare%C4%8Dje
<Pepelka> Prekmursko narečje - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<msev-> 	ge mo džo
<speed-> ja samo to niso nasi
<msev-> Å¡teti pojbi
<speed-> jaz sem dolinsko :)
<speed-> dejansko neki mix heh
<CrazyLemon> [20:25:56] <yang>: ker ponavadi se po podrocjih ucijo tujih jezikov, npr. primorci italjansko, stajerci nemsko...prekmurci madzarsko
<CrazyLemon> to ti čisto nič ne pove
<CrazyLemon> ucil sm se italijanscino v osnovni ter srednji soli
<speed-> pa znas?
<CrazyLemon> pa lahko te nekam posljem ..to je pa vse kar vem
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<speed-> hja
<speed-> lahko pa bi
<speed-> nas niti tu ne probajo :)
<speed-> pa se vmes zgubim tam, pa se z nobenim nic nemorem zmenit
<CrazyLemon> js grem v .it
<speed-> ker te gleda pa mu ni jasno kak neves madzarsko
<CrazyLemon> samo z nobenim ne govorim :D
<speed-> pa dobro italjani so valda isti :D
<CrazyLemon> pa v .it vedno grem z nekom ki govori .it :D
<speed-> je poslusal keri onega kako postanes slovenec
<speed-> tam fajn razlozi kak malo nas je pa ka vsak po svoje govori hehe
<yang> speed-: ja Michael Mansky dobre ma
<yang> Vcasih napoveduje porocila v anglescini
<speed-> ja vem ja
<pitastrudl_> sm slišu čisti prekmurski govor
<pitastrudl_> nč nism razumeu :D
<pitastrudl_> k cel drug jezik
<speed-> ja, samo prehitro nas se pogruntajo to je problem
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/695666033676328960
<Pepelka> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "My job moonlighting as a police officer in Brazil is no longer secret https://t.co/QBTQYMpAF9"
<zdobbie_> https://twitter.com/mrdannyglover/status/695499122443362304
<Pepelka> Danny Glover auf Twitter: "I want #BernieSanders to win the Democratic ticket. Here's why: https://t.co/pZwvNAppoB"
<jabuk1> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2QwL2JyYWRwaXR0LmJjMmQyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/1a5a0c57/968/brad-pitt.jpg
<zdobbie_> "I'm too old for this shit."
<zdobbie_> http://i.imgur.com/hYjR6I1.jpg
<yang> evo sporocilo od online banke
<yang> Uporabniki tako od sedaj naprej pri plačevanju prek SEPA plačila v tujino ali Čarovnika za plačilo v tujino navedete IBAN z ostalimi obveznimi podatki, BIC koda pa ni več obvezen podatek.
<yang> Me zanima ce Carovnik za placilo placa vse racune tut ce nimas stanja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-dapper-xerus&num=1
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 6.06 To Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Performance Benchmarks: 10 Years Of Linux Performance - Phoronix
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<CrazyLemon> https://keybase.pub/
<Pepelka> Keybase.pub – Browse public files in KBFS
<matjaz> tole izgleda awesome ja
<CrazyLemon> does it? :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem
<matjaz> ta koncept kreacije privatnih map med dvema uporabnikoma, tud če en izmed njiju ne uporablja keybase je awesome
<CrazyLemon> privat mape ok..je kul
<CrazyLemon> ampak public
<matjaz> ena komanda sa zaščiteno pošerranje fajlov
<CrazyLemon> not so much
<CrazyLemon> in vsi vemo kako hitro nekaj skopiraš na napačno mesto..am i rite or am i rite
<matjaz> truly true
<CrazyLemon> in potem tvoji dick pici začnejo krožit po internetu zaradi napačnega pasteja
<CrazyLemon> tko da kaj pa vem
<matjaz> :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-06
<zdobbie> https://np.reddit.com/r/fitbit/comments/445ppj/hr_reading_consistently_high_last_few_days/
<Pepelka> HR reading consistently high last few days : fitbit
<Pepelka> »My wifes fitbit is showing her heartbeat being consistently high over the last few days. 2 days ago, a somewhat normal day, she logged 10 hours in...«
<zdobbie> http://iwilllookintoit.com
<Pepelka> Official Transcript Clock
<zdobbie> KRAFNE
<msev-> mmm
<msev-> sm se že mastil z njimi
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<CrazyLemon> in zdobbie ..kaj boš za pusta??
<zdobbie> Bernie
<zdobbie> kdaj je sploh to sranje?
<CrazyLemon> danes je pustna sobota
<zdobbie> na kolo bom su
<CrazyLemon> ne no
<pitastrudl> lep dan je zuni
<pitastrudl> vsaj v kopru :p
<pitastrudl> fajn za tečt
<CrazyLemon> no ja
<CrazyLemon> neki oblaki so zdaj
<CrazyLemon> upam da se bo spucalo do 12ih
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 7°C @06.02.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 66% jugozahodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:17:47, Kulminacija: 11:14:16, Sončni zahod: 16:10:45
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 52min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.3°C @06.02.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 60% vzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:19, Kulminacija: 11:20:25, Sončni zahod: 16:18:31
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 56min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> wow..noice!
<pitastrudl> mah malo oblakov je
<pitastrudl> vseen bols k da je vse sivo ane
<CrazyLemon> ampak včeraj ni bilo oblakov!
<pitastrudl> no vsega pa nemorš met ane
<speed-> ze zvoncki rastejo
<speed-> juhej!
<speed-> naj zakuri na 20+ cimprej
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyLemon> tudi 18° is fine with me :D
<CrazyLemon> sam da je <30
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.5°C @06.02.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 70% zahodnik 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:19, Kulminacija: 11:20:25, Sončni zahod: 16:18:31
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 56min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> ne bi bilo bolje da bi napisal samo temperaturo,vlago itd ne pa vsega? pa bi Å¡e en parameter dodal za komando da bi vse napisal
<speed-> .vreme beltinci
<jabuk1> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 5°C @06.02.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 71% severnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:14:47, Kulminacija: 11:10:24, Sončni zahod: 16:06:00
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 51min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> WTF
<speed-> tega ne podpiram
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zakaj bi to bilo bolje :D
<speed-> popravi bota
<CrazyLemon> speed- zakaj
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe
<speed-> ce ga vprasam kak je prinas vreme, pa mi od ms kaze
<speed-> jebes to :)
<CrazyLemon> jah jebes beltince če nimajo za samodejno vremensko postajo :D
<CrazyLemon> severna koreja napada!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ker dvomim da rabiš vsakič vedet kdaj bo sonce vzhajal pa dolžino dneva
<pitastrudl> dvomim da se tak zgodi vstajaš :P
<pitastrudl> just sayin
<zdobbie> he rode and it was fuckin awful
<zdobbie> kuko me je zabil
<zdobbie> lubamarija
<zdobbie> 30km pred domom sem ugasnu
<pitastrudl> wat
<zdobbie> go rush B
<zdobbie> nub
<pitastrudl> bljad
<yang> lp s toskega cela
<zdobbie> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie loool
<CrazyLemon> koliko km?
 * CrazyLemon rode and it was ok..yesterday was better
<zdobbie> ma ne vem, 3h30 sem naklepu
<zdobbie> 95-100
<CrazyLemon> in nazadnje si kolesaril kdaj? :D
<yang> soncek je gor
<zdobbie> v ponedeljek
<zdobbie> pred tem pa enkrat konc oktobra
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e slep bi videl da je to slaba ideja :)
<zdobbie> z grupo sem bil, so teral ko budale
<zdobbie> za februar
<CrazyLemon> in ti budala z njimi :D
<yang> pa goske gagajo pa ovce blejajo
<zdobbie> worth it!
<zdobbie> sam jutr hodt ne bom mogu normaln
<CrazyLemon> [14:53:18] <zdobbie>: he rode and it was fuckin awful
<yang> zdobbie a to mate drustvo mazohistov v celju ?
<CrazyLemon> it does sound like it was worth it :D
 * CrazyLemon naredu včeraj 43, danes 45 and it wasnt awful :>
<zdobbie> awful
<zdobbie> but worth it
<zdobbie> yang: tko je nanesl, k sem bil sam na vodi in enem cornyju
<zdobbie> drgac pa nisem vec mazo
<idioterna> ful je lep dan tle gor je sonck pa toplo
<idioterna> sibam zdej dol
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<zdobbie> halo
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 12°C @06.02.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 46% zahodnik 5.1 m/s (18.4 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:17:47, Kulminacija: 11:14:16, Sončni zahod: 16:10:45
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 52min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> pihal je tud
<idioterna> u hribu je mrzlo
<idioterna> pa piha ja
<idioterna> yang: mazohisti na tak dan sedijo doma
<zdobbie> on je na toskem celu
<zdobbie> tko da good for him
<idioterna> z avtom
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btJfkPBLULg
<Pepelka> UpFront - Noam Chomsky on Clinton vs Sanders - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Renowned political theorist Noam Chomsky is often cited for his criticism of the US political system. In the second of a special two-part interview, Chomsky ...«
<yang> daj mi pastaj ta link v query prosim bom pol pogledu
<idioterna> nism vedu da je yang komunist
<yang> sel sem po cesti andreja bitenca od zacetka do konca
<CrazyLemon> ma bravo!
<zdobbie> u da real MVP
<CrazyLemon> i know..tnx
<zdobbie> ne ti
<zdobbie> bl mal Sandersa v videu
<idioterna> ane :)
<zdobbie> like he's not going to win or something
<jabuk1> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2JmL2hpbXltLjU4YTEyLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/90a990f6/b38/himym.jpg
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zdobbie ž
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/haha.ogg
<CrazyLemon> lol..kako dolgo pa si snemal :D
<idioterna> ja cel tell :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.twitch.tv/insurgencygame
<Pepelka> Twitch
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/p-e-w/maybe
<Pepelka> GitHub - p-e-w/maybe: :rabbit2: See what a program does before deciding whether you really want it to happen.
<Pepelka> »maybe - :open_file_folder: :rabbit2: :tophat: See what a program does before deciding whether you really want it to happen.«
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-07
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 11.km SZ od ČRNOMLJA @05/02/2016 21:14:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.63+N,+15.08+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km JV od BOVCA @04/02/2016 19:59:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.6+E
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 19.km  J od OBREŽJA @04/02/2016 04:18:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+15.67+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 20.km  J od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @02/02/2016 14:25:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.13+N,+16.37+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km  Z od VELENJA @02/02/2016 11:00:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.36+N,+15.08+E
<zdobbie> https://vid.me/e/6o8e?stats=1&tools=1
<Pepelka> bern - vidme
<zdobbie> https://www.facebook.com/snl/videos/10153895043656303/
<Pepelka> Saturday Night Live | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Bernie Sanders and Larry David, together at last.«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR1kV2hBaGY&t=0m28s
<Pepelka> Ben Carson Hilariously Blows GOP Debate Entrance - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Saturday night’s Republican Presidential Debate in New Hampshire got off to a great start even before it started. As ABC News’ David Muir introduced the cand...«
<idioterna> share a cab?
<idioterna> sm gledu v zivo :)
<zdobbie> jst nisem, sam linke lepim :>
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12661985_1002243659843181_2847569150076085245_n.jpg?oh=1dd9dac723738aea8126fc09789e1c97&oe=576DB96C
<CrazyLemon> loooooooool
<pitastrudl> fajn si se to obleku CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> living on the edge
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja..še če se ne bi polil bi bilo še bl kul :p
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> najbl zoprn je vonj ubistvu
<pitastrudl> hh
<CrazyLemon> idioterna naah..it was grape juice..so it was a nice fruity smell
<speed-> lol dobra CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> csgo komplet za 5€ http://store.steampowered.com/sub/54030/
<Pepelka> Save 75% on Counter-Strike Complete on Steam
<Pepelka> »Includes 4 items: Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, Counter-Strike: Source, Counter-Strike, Counter-Strike: Condition Zero«
<CrazyLemon> insurgency za 7.5€
<skyx> ene 3 mesece prezgodej sem ga kupu :>
<pitastrudl> :p
<CrazyLemon> skyx si sploh igral? :)
<CrazyLemon> pa en čas je bil na voljo za $1+ na humble bundle :)
<CrazyLemon> enkrat decembra
<CrazyLemon> takrat sm ga js kupil :)
<skyx> ze dolg ga nisem igral sploh
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/VE7rqOk.jpg
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Unified Inbox, Label Editing Added to Open-Source E-mail App ‘N1’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/C_vpNNaRles/nylas-n1-email-client-4-4-features
<msev-> The SetAccessPoint() start the node as access point and DHCP server, access the WebConfig at address 192.168.4.1.
<msev-> a to pomen da moram bit s tistmu kompom k probam ta naslov odpret povezan z wifija
<msev-> m
<msev-> na omrežje
<msev-> a če sm z ethernetom na internet povezan ne vela
<CrazyLemon> dokler si v enakem subnetu
<CrazyLemon> mora delat
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/AndjaMarics/status/696343271187021825
<Pepelka> Ganđa Marić auf Twitter: "Meanwhile in Croatia... https://t.co/T0fPnQO4yI"
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn4tP7ogWIA&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Bern Your Enthusiasm - SNL - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Despite his friends' (Bobby Moynihan, Cecily Strong, Jay Pharoah) best efforts, Sen. Bernie Sanders (Larry David) keeps finding ways to upset voters (Leslie ...«
<yang> matjaz: hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheTweetOfGod/status/696378205112967168
<Pepelka> God auf Twitter: "Are you asking Me to pee in you, Ben? https://t.co/Q9iGgNlr2W"
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: ur services are needed
<zdobbie_> such is life
<dz0ny> how like http://i.imgur.com/PzLbkug.png ?
<matjaz> dz0ny, kaj je to?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz to je tist illegal zadevo k jo dz0ny piše
<matjaz> dz0ny, dej da testiramo!
<matjaz> we like everything illegal!
<CrazyLemon> well..not everything
<CrazyLemon> <insert_pedobear>
<matjaz> MURICA TIME
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-30
<matjaz> matjaz ~ $ uname -r
<matjaz> 4.9.6-1-ARCH
<matjaz> Houston, we have liftoff!
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: bite me :P
<zdobersek> omnomnomnomnom
<msevwork> jutro
<msevwork> zdobersek, does slax0r taste good?
<zdobbie> ka prekmürska gibanica
<msevwork> haha
<speed_> morgen
<msevwork> guten morgen herr speed_
<speed_> kompjuter mi je umrl v sluzbi !!!
<speed_> panic mode on!
<zdobersek> day off?
<speed_> nevem
<speed_> zdaj sem temporarno na nekem blesavem macu :D
<speed_> samo tu nemore clovek tak nic delat
<speed_> sem mogel afno krast!
<speed_> da sem se sploh lahko v mail logiral :)
<speed_> pa jo vem napisat!
<zdobersek> here, have mine as well: @
<speed_> ampak ni slo v field nimam pojma
<speed_> cudna zadeva je pac ta apfel
<msevwork> a nima na unmu magic baru afne
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> mogoč pa loh (at) napišeš pa je spremeni
<msevwork> jo*
<metalcamp_> jutro
<msevwork> zaspan sm
<speed_> ne lol
<speed_> saj praivm da vem napisat
<speed_> ampak ni slo v safari
<speed_> v field
<speed_> v url sem lahko
<speed_> smotano :D
<speed_> zaj me samo zanima, ce mi bodo comp zrihtali ta teden :))
<speed_> pomojem je mala kvota na to...
<zdobersek> torej bojo sicher?
<msevwork> a se ne da naložit kšnga druzga browserja na maca
<speed_> se da
<speed_> saj sem v chromu to delal
<msevwork> aja weird
<matjaz> https://i.redditmedia.com/GAOXIKLXZGDhSfgmCNRZ0vVWvPUAihC5z12GFED2ZQA.jpg?w=458&s=654f62371d9a80bc385cd4519cffa688
<metalcamp_> msevwork: zgleda, da packtpub spremlja tvoje izjave :)
<speed_> lol
<speed_> dobra
<speed_> 10/10
<speed_> would hire
<zdobbie> HEY BRUCE WOULD YOU LIKE SOME COFFE NO JUST HOLD THE CUP RIGHT THERE
<metalcamp_> msevwork: danes je python web development za začetnike
<metalcamp_> ponujajo*
<speed_> pa kaj bo on s tem
<speed_> jih lahko uci
<speed_> :D
<zdobbie> sej ma nas
<zdobbie> mislim, vas
<matjaz> metalcamp_, a ti si vse knjige prenesu?
<metalcamp_> današnje še nisem
<metalcamp_> ostalo pa sem uspel
<msevwork> metalcamp noice
<metalcamp_> ostale*
<matjaz> hvala za tisto prvo, prosil bi te pa Å¡e za devops automation in postgresql :)
<msevwork> a loh nekam hostneš da potegnem dol
<msevwork> k se nočm prjavt :D
<msevwork> stallmanitis mam
<speed_> o kakih knjigah to vi?
<msevwork> :D
<speed_> msevwork a jih beres tudi
<speed_> ali samo downloadas? :D
<metalcamp_> matjaz: deal
<matjaz> metalcamp_, pa če se da .mobi? :)
<matjaz> metalcamp_, pa predvidevam da zvečer :)
<msevwork> samo downloadam
<metalcamp_> matjaz: ja, prej ne bom uspel priti domov
<msevwork> zj bom mogu 3 knjige prebrat za Å¡tudij :(
<msevwork> ful so debele
<metalcamp_> speed-: https://www.packtpub.com/packt/offers/free-learning
<matjaz> metalcamp_, understood! :)
<metalcamp_> msevwork: zanima me kakšen bi bil tvoj komentar na postgresql manual :D
<msevwork> po naslovu mi zgleda da je za noobe
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> sam glede na to da me to sprašuješ vrjetn ni :D
<metalcamp_> msevwork: zadnja verzija ima 3318 strani :>
<speed_> evo msev to preberi
<msevwork> holly shizzle my dizzle
<speed_> pa te bomo mi tebe kaj vprasali
<metalcamp_> :D
<slax0r> speed_: in case you missed it
<slax0r> bite me
<msevwork> 0.0001% možnost da to preberem
<zdobbie> .yt so you're telling me there's a chance
<jabuk> So you're telling me there's a chance https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqdNe8u-Jsg
<speed_> slax0r  a?
<slax0r> 18:24          speed- : to vprasaj slax0rja
<slax0r> 18:24          speed- : kak je njegovo mnenje
<slax0r> 18:24          speed- : o gitu :p
<slax0r> 18:24          speed- : kdaj in kako se commita! :D
<slax0r> :P
<msevwork> a takt k je breakano Å¡e
<msevwork> no zj mam en mejhn bug gor bom mogoče dal
<speed_> aja
<speed_> ja ja nemrem se konektat domov
<speed_> ka mi comp crkno
<speed_> zdaj pa se svercam na enem macu
<speed_> saj za irc se ide ajde no
<msevwork> dobr pol lah skoz ircaš
<speed_> ja do 4 se morem zamotit
<speed_> nekak
<speed_> kak bo to slo skos nimam pojma :)
<slax0r> http://pornhub.com
<jabuk> Free Porn Videos & Sex Movies - Porno, XXX, Porn Tube and Pussy Porn
<jabuk> Free porn sex videos & pussy movies. Porn hub is the ultimate xxx porn,sex and pussy tube, download sex videos or stream free xxx and free sex movies.
<speed_> heheheh
<msevwork> se že hiheta
<speed_> ja
<speed_> mam ze zakurblano
<speed_> na pune nglas bom dal
<speed_> pa akcija
<msevwork> k poredna Å¡olarka
<slax0r> speed_: edino pravilno
<slax0r> da sodelavke slisijo
<slax0r> pa ti pridejo pomagat
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> dobra :D
<yang> vic dneva http://paste.debian.net/plainh/00390aa6
<yang> ni glih nov
<msevwork> haha dobr vseen :D
<speed_> da
<speed_> whoa napajalnik so mi zrihtali celo
<speed_> kaka hitrost! :D
<msevwork> whoa
<msevwork> še dobr da majo jabučki tok dobro baterijo
<msevwork> zato so si pa lah cajt vzel
<slax0r> afaik ni na "jabucku"
<slax0r> razen zdaj kot backup
<speed_> haha zgleda da ni bil napajalnik :D
<msevwork> ja sj to
<speed_> the joy!
<msevwork> a si zgubu podatke?
<msevwork> k to najbl suxa
<speed_> podatke?
<speed_> git powa!
<msevwork> a mate privatn repo
<zdobersek> you don't get to have a boss driving a porsche 911 by developing things in the open
<metalcamp_> msevwork: ever heard of gitlab or gogs?
<slax0r> gitlab ain't private!
<slax0r> you send code out!
<msevwork> sm slišal za gitlab ja
<speed_> ok mam obcutek
<speed_> da sem teden dni fraj
<speed_> :D
<speed_> just a gut feeling!
<metalcamp_> slax0r: gitlab ce?
<slax0r> metalcamp_: se vedno uporabljas kodo od nekoga drugega ki lahko v ozadju posilja tvojo kodo ven
<slax0r> come on
<slax0r> be paranoid!
<msevwork> a pol mate nek self hosted git server al kaj
<matjaz> that's the proper way yes
<msevwork> https://gogs.io/
<jabuk> Gogs - Go Git Service - a painless self-hosted Git service
<jabuk> Gogs (Go Git Service) is a painless self-hosted Git service
<msevwork> metalcamp told me so
<matjaz> gitea je boljša izbira
<metalcamp_> matjaz: o, noice
<slax0r> to pa treba sprobat
<speed_> pornhub? :D
<slax0r> da
<speed_> je dober?
<msevwork> https://twitter.com/nubis_bruno/status/759522658652459008 a tole poznate maruos
<matjaz> POST = 200 OK
<slax0r> speed_: si ne mores mislit
<matjaz> response pa success: false
<matjaz> gg
<speed_> slax0r  ka to?
<speed_> aja
<speed_> pornhub!
<slax0r> speed_: "je dober?" :D
<slax0r> matjaz: viable...oz. odvisno od use-case
<matjaz> kdaj je to sprejmljivo?
<matjaz> ker ta klic v ozadju ne anredi čisto nič razen to, da pljune par podatkov
<lowk3y> re
<matjaz> o/
<slax0r> matjaz: bi moral kar v detajle, jaz uporabljam za komunikacijo med JS in PHP naslednjo strukturo JSON responsa: {success, dataArray, actionArray, errorArray} ce JS zahteva missing resource vrnem {success: false, data: [], action: [{redirect objekt}], error: [{error objekt}]} in z PHPjem dolocim kako se naj frontend obnasa, kaj naj naredi
<slax0r> lahko bi pa z PHPjem enostavno nastavil http code na 404, ampak potem bi z JS moral handlat razlicne errorje in imet cim vec logike v JS
<slax0r> kar pa nocem
<dz0ny> slax0r: ^^ the worst api
<dz0ny> let me explain
<dz0ny> error-je se tako lahko henlda preden parsaš response
<dz0ny> load balancer lahko ugotovi da je neki narobe in applaya logiko primerno namenenu
<dz0ny> al je to caching al waf...
<dz0ny> sam ne delat da je edin indikator da je slo neki narobe nekje globoko v jsonu
<dz0ny> kdor vas je to naučil je bil dead wrong
<slax0r> ok, 404 je mogoce malo banalen primer, ker je resitev lahko samo dvojna, prikazes error msg/page, done, ce pa user submita invalid data, kaj pa to briga load balancerja? ce je invalid na A bo invalid tudi na B, ce ni, mas drugje poblem
<dz0ny> slax0r: ker gre lahko za ddos :)
<dz0ny> ko mas patter ga lahko blokiraš
<dz0ny> recmo eden vsako minute poslje login req
<dz0ny> ti mu vrneš 403
<dz0ny> ce se to ponovi x, veš da bruteforca login :)
<dz0ny> ce mu vrnes sam json z 200, no idea
<dz0ny> tud z strani monitoringa je uporabno da vračaš nek sensible status
<dz0ny> also if wordpress is doing it, you can too :>
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMd_QGmmkgY
<jabuk> Hyperloop Pod Flights | 1-29-17 - YouTube
<dz0ny>  a to sem že pokazu http://i.imgur.com/LBlkHVH.png :D
<dz0ny> nice welcome message
<matjaz> lol
<matjaz> also lol though http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aDWR3P7_460sv.mp4
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thats poor sysadmin work right there.. a vidiš koliko fajlov ti manjka?!?!
<slax0r> dz0ny: ne vem zakaj sem zivel pod prepricanjem da v primeru non-200 statusa ne mores response-a parsat
<dz0ny> :) jquery
<slax0r> lucky me da uporabljam povsod isti library za output jsona in parsanje json responsov na frontendu :)
<slax0r> se bolj lucky me pa da se oddaljujem od jqueryja koliko je le lahko
<dz0ny> v react mas interceptorje (al en json/http lib za react)
<slax0r> axios uporabljam trenutno
<dz0ny> kjer lepo nastaviš kaj se globalno zgodi ob določenem responsu glede na status
<slax0r> je kar simple error.response.{data,status,headers}
<slax0r> vidis, ravno tega nocem
<dz0ny> preden neki parsaš, kar je zlo uporabno
<slax0r> potem je logika appa na frontendu
<dz0ny> thats the point of react :)
 * dz0ny ne uporablja reacta
<dz0ny> no sploh spa
<slax0r> react je view
<dz0ny> ne tolk reacta samega
<dz0ny> mhm
<slax0r> ne bo view diktiral kaj se dogaja v appu :)
<slax0r> drugac ma axios tut interceptorje
<msevwork> js uporabljam jquery knob v node-red dashboardu :D
<msevwork> sm ga importal notr nekak :D
<msevwork> ful je dobr
<slax0r> ffs pimcore... object_store_<id> tabela, vsebuje vse podatke objekta, potem je tukaj object_query_<id> table ki vsebuje vse podatke objekta, php class name in id objekta(da, isti ID kot v imenu tabele), potem je tukaj pa se object_<id> tabela kjer so vsi enaki podatki kot prej not + nek meta shit
<slax0r> podatki shranjeni povsod ok, razen v prvi tabeli
<slax0r> why? because fuck you, that's why
<slax0r> ce pa kdo ve overengineerat stvar, so pa to nemci...
<slax0r> ffffuuuuuuu
<slax0r> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=852751
<jabuk> #852751 - [cryptkeeper] Sets the same password "p" for everything independently of user input - Debian Bug report logs
<msevwork> a pol za brat tekst uporabljate less ker ma isti način operiranja z interfaceom kot vim?
<CrazyLemon> what text? we only watch pr0n and nothing else
<speed_> ascii porn!
<matjaz> msevwork, define isti način operiranja
<CrazyLemon> matjaz dvopičje je enako!
<CrazyLemon> loolž
<slax0r> dun dun dun
<CrazyLemon> aja..quit je bil in ne kill meh.. speed- you suck!
<speed_> wat? :)
<speed_> jah glej morem improvizirat
<speed_> ce se nemorem domov konektat :D
<speed_> zjebali so mi celi plan danes :)
<speed_> ampak dobro, jutri baje dobim nov comp :D
<matjaz> in, si si izpogajal eno Kaby Lake mašino? :D
<idioterna> js mam kabu lejk
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/i-sedam-sedam-sedam-sto-k.jpg
<idioterna> uredu dela
<idioterna> ampak je pa ze post-evil generacija
<idioterna> mislm, intel ti ga naceloma loh na remote unic
<slax0r> \o/
<matjaz> nooice, jest sm dobu 6700
<matjaz> isto kul
<speed_> eh klump mi bodo neki pripelali
<speed_> ziher
<speed_> nasa firma je bog
<speed_> nic ne vlagajo :D
<matjaz> enga athlona!
<matjaz> pa ziher bo 4G rama
<speed_> heh
<speed_> ja
<speed_> toliko da mi laufa notepad
<slax0r> z 4gb rama mam minimalno 5 containerjev zagnanih, pa editor, pa chromium :P
<CrazyLemon> pa pr0n!
<slax0r> to je normalno, al ni?
<slax0r> mislim, v .xsessionrc mam xdg-open http://pornhub.com ...
<idioterna> zakaj pa pornhub
<slax0r> for teh pr0n
<matjaz> jest mam zdej 3,2G: 2x Firefox, en KVM. Hexchat, Spotify, Sublime Text, KeepassX pa Telegram
<matjaz> not bad
<Limona> 16g
<Limona> pa 32g
<Limona> pizda sparate
<Limona> 20e za ram
<speed_> Limona  firma spara
<speed_> :D
<speed_> mi bi trosili na pune
<matjaz> jest bi si sestavu PC za 10k če bi se dalo :D
<Limona> jebalo
<Limona> ce delas
<Limona> pa ti firma ne da za 16g rama
<Limona> nevem
<Limona> mene bi prevec frustriralo, bi si sam notr dal
<slax0r> Limona: ne sparam, 4gb kurim z tem vsem odprtim
<slax0r> brez FS cache ofc
<Limona> Jaz mam kr svoj osebni laptop
<Limona> za programiranje
<matjaz> sej jest mam 16G
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> no way
<matjaz> 3.2 mam ponucanega
<slax0r> bom jaz svoj hardware trosil za firmo
<slax0r> pfff
<speed_> ja to glih
<speed_> neda se mi ga vcasih vzet v narocje
<slax0r> raje jim na list papira pisem kodo pa si jo naj prepisujejo
<speed_> :D
<speed_> tako!!!
<speed_> to je bil moj prvi plan danes
<speed_> te pa so mi apfela dali....
<speed_> se hujse!
<speed_> rajsi bi na tablico pa kredo pisal haha
<slax0r> no sicer pa, osebno niti nimam laptopa
<slax0r> bi verjetno malo smesno zgledalo ce bi vsak dan tovoril iz garaze pa v garazo svoj big tower
<matjaz> https://scontent.fbeg1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16406778_459586027764029_201569726478391204_n.jpg?oh=85b8edead47bf970c1c09308a60dc48f&oe=591C3C95
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> js mam tocno tacga bivsiga sodelovca
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<idioterna> sm mu prec pejstnu
<idioterna> mislm, rad take sale zbija
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kakšnega? brown? thats racist
<idioterna> ne ni brown
<idioterna> bl blue je
<idioterna> k je cel potetoviran
<speed_> hehe
<speed_> jaz sem si kupo laptop
<speed_> kerega sem glih 3x nucal v 2 mesecih :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js mam skos vsaj enga na lagerju
<idioterna> k ga noben ne nuca
<idioterna> da ga loh dam ksnmu k svojga polom
<speed_> eh pa saj je kul
<speed_> vmes pride prav
<speed_> samo sem prevec len, da bi ga s sabo noso :)
<msevwork> js mam 32gb rama :D
<matjaz> če ga kdo tukaj ne rabi toliko si to ti :D
<msevwork> res je :D
<msevwork> ka pa veš kok požrejo rama moji izračuni :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..ker jih ne poganjaš lokalno
<matjaz> sej maš superPC
<matjaz> !
<msevwork> kšne tut
<msevwork> ta hitre :D
<speed_> jaz pa mu verjamem
<speed_> da nuca
<speed_> vse je v loopih :p
<dz0ny> .yt deadsec play n go
<jabuk> Hudson Mohawke - Play N Go https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHXRMIwpW_Y
<msevwork> 5gb of 31gb trenutno
<speed_> 31?
<speed_> en stick mas pokvarjen!!!
<msevwork> 31.3
<CrazyLemon> thats 700MB less RAM for pr0n!
<slax0r> 31 marec?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 5.8°C @30.01.2017 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severozahodnik 2.6 m/s (9.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:29:53, Kulminacija: 12:19:36, Sončni zahod: 17:09:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 39min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed_> ka mate vroce
<speed_> .vreme beltinci
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): -7°C @30.01.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% južni veter 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:22:42, Kulminacija: 12:09:35, Sončni zahod: 16:56:27
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 33min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed_> fak
<speed_> jebeno kontinentalno podnebje :D
<CrazyLemon> ti si 184m višje nad morjem!!
<speed_> jaz sem manj
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): -2°C @30.01.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 33% severozahodnik 3.75 m/s (13.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:31:38, Kulminacija: 12:19:07, Sončni zahod: 17:06:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 34min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): -5.3°C @30.01.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91% južni veter 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<CrazyLemon> see!
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:30:14, Kulminacija: 12:17:50, Sončni zahod: 17:05:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 35min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed_> beltinci so 6-8m nizje
<speed_> pickarija glej ti to
<CrazyLemon> vi k ste nekje vmes ..vam je najbl mrzlo!
<speed_> prinas je bolj mrzlo ko na 2.5km
<speed_> skoraj bi rekel da nekaj ne stima! :D
<matjaz> zadnjič enkrat je bilo ob morju 10, pri nas 0, kredarica 10
<CrazyLemon> skoraj!
<speed_> v glavnem murska sobota je ze gor v breg od mene
<speed_> stari uha se mi stopajo
<speed_> ko se peljem :D
<speed_> pa menjam teh 6metrov na 10km
<speed_> cist drugi obcutek :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 2.7°C @30.01.2017 11:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:26:52, Kulminacija: 12:16:20, Sončni zahod: 17:05:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 38min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> haha :D
<speed_> vsi na plusu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme rogla
<speed_> samo mi zmrzujemo...
<jabuk> ARSO: Rogla (1494m): 1°C @30.01.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 36% jugozahodnik 5.01 m/s (18.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:25:54, Kulminacija: 12:13:12, Sončni zahod: 17:00:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 34min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed_> evo
<speed_> ŽWTF
<CrazyLemon> :D
<speed_> ta januar bo nepozaben
<speed_> ko ob 5.30 menjas 30 stopinj
<speed_> ali pa se vec :)
<dz0ny> did that and more
<dz0ny> 49C
<speed_> najvec kar jaz pomnim in, da sem dejansko mogel ven it
<speed_> je bilo -27 ali nekaj takega
<dz0ny> iz -19 na +30
<speed_> grdo je to ja
<CrazyLemon> savne se ne Å¡tejejo
<dz0ny> bankok
<dz0ny> :D
<speed_> bang cock
<CrazyLemon> bang*
<speed_> isto razmisljava haha
<dz0ny> pristanemo, oh this is not bad. pred letališčem: someone should invent personal portable ac
<speed_> ne menjavaj zdaj teme! :D
<dz0ny> pa to je blo ob 7 zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si mel pulover gor? pa dolge gate?!
<dz0ny> ne, fully redresed after landing
<matjaz> ma kaki, -19 je za babno polje pozna pomlad
<CrazyLemon> prvi znaki poletja ane
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> mhm, sam Å¡e kr se ne hod ven :D
<speed_> dz0ny  ti si od tam, z babnega?
<dz0ny> speed_: mhm
<speed_> pa zdaj mate toplo
<speed_> PLUS
<Limona> "toplo"
<Limona> lol
<speed_> prekmurje ze ni videlo plusa 2mesca
<speed_> :)
<speed_> narod ze misli, da je konec, nigdar vec nebo toplo
<CrazyLemon> ker ste taki pesimisti :>
<CrazyLemon> .gif oh snap
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/xT4uQ8SOplUYBku9BS.gif
<speed_> haha
<speed_> mi smo vecni optimisti to je problem
<idioterna> a se ne grejete vi z alkoholom
<speed_> tudi ja
<speed_> sicer ne glih grejemo
<speed_> to je bolj kak antifriz
<dz0ny> .yt gothic summer prayers
<jabuk> PRAYERS: GOTHIC SUMMER https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3iovOkAFA8
<zdobersek> .yt hyper chondriac music
<jabuk> Muse - Hyper Chondriac Music HD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVCh78aybUQ
<zdobersek> have a sadness!
<Limona> heh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are such a downer
<dz0ny> .yt winter linn clark
<jabuk> Clark - Winter Linn https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XisOVzJ32_g
<zdobersek> ^ nowhere near sad enough
<Limona> kratko zlo tho
<Limona> 2min
<Limona> .yt electric relaxation a tribe called quest
<jabuk> A Tribe Called Quest - Electric Relaxation https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHRnvjCkTsw
<zdobersek> BUT WAIT WHAT IS THIS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjm3NyQ6DYw
<dz0ny> .yt Jon Hopkins Open Eye Signal
<jabuk> Jon Hopkins - "Open Eye Signal" (Official Music Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q04ILDXe3QE
<dz0ny> .yt stor eiglass
<jabuk> Stor Eiglass https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-usL_kRXm6s
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> more?
<speed_> Limona no kdo si ti
<speed_> si pravo ka si eve spilal ne?
<Limona> sem sem
<Limona> se predolgo
<speed_> no keri si bil
<Limona> hehe
<Limona> mlad sem bil
<speed_> si spilal z nami?
<Limona> ne, nisem sel v dice
<speed_> spricer?
<Limona> bil sem bol solo
<Limona> tut ne, sm se pa druzil s spricerji
<speed_> *sigh*
<Limona> hehe pa ni vazno :P
<speed_> sem te kdaj tepel? :D
<Limona> hehe mislim da ja ko sem bil v fountainu
<Limona> samo to je blo leta nazaj
<dz0ny> .yt all the things dual core
<jabuk> Watch Dogs 2 OST - Dual Core - All The Things https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lX7F3HScB4
<dz0ny> i'll end with this
<speed_> fountain
<speed_> jezes na
<speed_> no pa ka tak te je sram povedat keri char si mel ali ka
<speed_> tak si slab bil? :D
<Limona> haha ja
<Limona> ceprav zdaj proti koncu sm mel tam ze 30b+
<Limona> pa t2 proizvodnjo
<Limona> 30b z asseti vred
<speed_> :D
<speed_> jaz sem mel mislim da nekje 700-800b
<speed_> ko sem prodajal :)
<Limona> samo sm zmer placeval gtc z iskom, pa solo pvpjal skos
<Limona> tak da sm kr dost zmetal vn
<speed_> ja saj jaz tudi
<speed_> po 4accje
<speed_> :)
<msevwork> kaj to govorite v vesoljskem narečju :D
<speed_> da
<speed_> nekaj smo zelo predolgo spilali hehe
<Limona> pa sej je blo fun
<Limona> samo zdaj pa dost raje vzgem kak dwarf fotress
<Limona> ko mam cas
<Limona> me je cist minlo vse skup, trenutno pa itak dela prevec
<speed_> meh jaz sem prodal kar sem lahko
<speed_> te so me itak banali
<speed_> pa zdaj mam en nov char ki ga skillam tak pocasi
<speed_> samo ne spilam nic :D
<Limona> mja saj to, ni casa ne interesa
<speed_> ja
<speed_> pa spil je v kurcu
<Limona> mja, sicer sm sprobal en podobn spil
<Limona> samo je prevec zbugan
<Limona> tak da, zdej en df, to je pa to, ostalo pa programiram :)
<speed_> saj eve je tudi slabsi kak je bil 10let nazaj :)
<Limona> mja, nevem zakaj ne restartajo
<speed_> si nor
<Limona> hehe
<speed_> ves ka bi narod delal
<Limona> ja
<Limona> bolse kot pa da pocasi zamre :)
<Limona> imho
<speed_> mah
<speed_> umrl nebo pomojem
<speed_> saj majo nekaj guzve
<speed_> samo nevem, meni ni vec vsec
<Limona> pa nobenemu ni
<Limona> ni vec zabavno
<Limona> no mogoce glede na to kaj je zunaj
<speed_> pa dobro
<Limona> sicer pa sm sprobal mortal online
<Limona> dokaj podobna zadeva
<speed_> jaz sem vsaj dobo cca 4k eur ven lol
<Limona> za 10 let dela
<speed_> ko mi resno dopizdilo :D
<Limona> pizda, se srot bi ti vec izplacal
<Limona> ce bi delal tam
<speed_> da
<speed_> samo jaz sem to iz preventive naredil
<speed_> ker drugace bi itak se spilal :)
<Limona> mene je nekak 2 leti nazaj nehalo zanimat
<Limona> zanic vse skup, ni vec zabave
<speed_> eh mene je nehalo zanimat ze dolgo
<speed_> sem se valda 5 let spilal po tistem :D
<Limona> mislm
<Limona> ja no tak nekak
<Limona> da nisem vec igral
<speed_> pa na kurac mi je slo vse skup ze
<speed_> ker nihce ni spilal ve
<Limona> ja saj to
<speed_> c
<speed_> te pa sem mogel sam vlacit okoli titane pa msje
<speed_> od pol corpa
<speed_> :D
<slax0r> wtf
<slax0r> roman piseta?
<speed_> ja
<speed_> ce sem "fraj" :)
<slax0r> jaz sem vsak dan fraj :D
<speed_> pa saj jes tudi samo gnes pa cist
<speed_> nebon na te drek od appla nic delal
<Limona> lol
<speed_> dokec si vse skup zinstaleran ze dobim novi comp
<speed_> :D
<Limona> idi na archa
<Limona> pa mas mir pred distrakcijami
<Limona> pa si nardis tak kot rabis
<speed_> jaz sem windows forever
<Limona> lepo nvim za edit
<slax0r> nvim
<slax0r> kek
<Limona> ma jaz sem isto bil, dokler nism sprobal
<speed_> sem probal jaz svasta
<Limona> slax0r?
<speed_> za moj desktop
<speed_> bo vedno windows
<speed_> zvestoba do groba :)
<Limona> meni arch sede, windows pa uporabljam za programiranje winapi shita
<Limona> al pa unity
<Limona> ko rabim
<slax0r> kaj je narobe z regular vim, da rabis nvim?
<speed_> evo unity ne laufa na linuxu
<Limona> kill yourself slax0r
<slax0r> gimme a reason
<Limona> ja saj, cene bi na linuxu visel samo se
<speed_> to bi mi bil en velik problem doma na mojem desktopu
<speed_> pa v sluzbi tudi, sem edini ki unity dela
<speed_> brb
<slax0r> a guglas?
<slax0r> al bom zvedel tvoj razlog zakaj nvim > vim?
<zdobersek> n
<slax0r> zdobersek: ce te ne bi poznal bi rekel da si zaposlen pri microsoftu
<speed_> tehnicno ma prav
<speed_> *vi sucks :p
<slax0r> ur mom sucks
<slax0r> :p
<speed_> ka je ze bil ovi error
<speed_> cant quit vi
<slax0r> killall -9 vi
<Limona> eh arguing with kids
<Limona> over the internet
<Limona> whine me a river
<slax0r> dude
<slax0r> si pa res butt hurt
<zdobersek> oh this drama
<zdobersek> oh so many calories
<zdobersek> oh nomnomnomnomnom
<slax0r> ce si toliko nvim fanboya da ti je tezko povedat zakaj si se odlocil z nvim cez vim, potem res ja...arguing with kids...
<slax0r> za nvim*
<Limona> speed_ kaj pa se je z ostalim folkom iz spricerja zgodlo? Ala celada pa virgo
<zdobersek> ce je pa "literally the future of vim"
<zdobersek> "A nice looking website, that’s one thing Neovim did right." —Bram Moolenaar
<zdobersek> n1
<slax0r> saj je cool
<slax0r> popucan je codebase
<slax0r> pa moznost asinhronega izvajanja pluginov itd
<slax0r> samo glede na to, da ne berem vim codebase
<slax0r> se manj pa uporabljam plugine
<slax0r> me prav nic ne moti
<Limona> jst mam autocomplete pa breeze pa se eno stvar gor
<slax0r> zato me legitimno zanima zakaj se ljudje odlocajo za nvim, ker ne vidim nekega uporabnega "napredka" za preskoko
<Limona> nujno rabim line numbers
<slax0r> preskok*
<slax0r> omnicomplete
<slax0r> breeze?
<slax0r> dude, vim ma line numbers?
<slax0r> a te breeze: https://github.com/gcmt/breeze.vim ?
<Limona> nah
<Limona> podobna zadeva kot gvim
<Limona> al kaj je ze
<Limona> spodej mas line numbers pa git tracking
<zdobersek> slax0r: gvim ~= vim ?
<Limona> bvz se sekirat, noben ti ne brani vima uporabljat
<Limona> meni je nvim cist kul
<napsy> gvim = gnu vim :P
<slax0r> Limona: se niti najmanj sekiram, samo pac zanima me :)
<slax0r> zaradi mene ce uporabljas notepad prek wine
<slax0r> zdobersek: pretty much, samo da je "gui verzija"
<dz0ny> micro no.1
<dz0ny> what vim
<zdobersek> potlej nisem infidel?
<Limona> subline je tudi zakon
<Limona> sublime*
<Limona> pa nvim
<Limona> za kodat gor
<slax0r> zdobersek: yes, u still r
<zdobersek> what
<slax0r> exactly
<speed_> smotanci
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> Limona: as long as it's not emacs :P
<slax0r> ffs, kak mi pa danes ni :D
<speed_> slax0r  aj pakiraj
<speed_> idemo v hooters
<speed_> JETZ!
<speed_> Limona  vsi so nehali spilat
<speed_> mislim mergali smo v tropo se prej
<speed_> te pa tak vsi quitali
<slax0r> gledat joske!
<slax0r> aww yiss
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/FDYjn4e
<slax0r> ves ta nerd talk danes...
<speed_> ja
<slax0r> I almost grew my virginity back
<speed_> meni se bo glih ftrgalo
<speed_> to zadnjo uro
<speed_> :D
<slax0r> http://imgur.com
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<slax0r> yw
<jabuk> Imgur is the best place to share and enjoy the most awesome images on the Internet. Every day, millions of people use Imgur to be entertained and inspired by funny, heartwarming and helpful images and stories from all around the world.
<speed_> eh
<slax0r> http://imgur.com/r/boobbounce
<jabuk> r/boobbounce on Imgur
<jabuk> Explore the r/boobbounce subreddit on Imgur, the best place to discover awesome images and GIFs.
<matjaz> #ubuntu-si is on fire today!
<matjaz> pa msev- se sploh ne oglaša!!
<speed_> :D
<speed_> jah jaz sem vam ze zjutraj pravo
<speed_> da bom trobo celi dan
<speed_> :)
<speed_> pa jutri do 10
<speed_> dokler ne dobim compa
<slax0r> si moz besede
<matjaz> jest pa glih danes največ za delat :(
<speed_> slax0r jasno
<speed_> gdaj pa nisem bil?
<slax0r> I can't recall
<speed_> eh idem tu malo okoli zavirat
<slax0r> ajde
<slax0r> sasoja pritisni enkrat za uho
<slax0r> ce ti ne ves zakaj, on ze ve
<slax0r> ziher je nekaj zamrdal
<speed_> ja
<speed_> bom ga
<metalcamp_> mobbing, mobbing everywhere
<speed_> kaki mobbing?
<speed_> ce ga malo pobozam po levi pa po deni strani
<speed_> nemore to biti mobbing :D
<slax0r> to za prekmurce ni mobbing ce te kdo za uho pritegne
<slax0r> to je samo "dobro jutro"
<zdobbie> probaj pole tak kesnemu afstrijcu rece guten morgen
<speed_> eh to pa ne
<speed_> ovi pa so ze v paniki ko se kdo dere
<speed_> to so nezne duse tu
<speed_> te pa se morejo z nami balkanci ukvarjat
<speed_> sicer zdaj mam ene par dobrih
<speed_> muschi pa durchfall! :D
<speed_> nemrem najti nobene konkretne zaljivke za njih :/
<msevwork> <speed_> muschi pa durchfall! -> to pa ne paše skupaj
<matjaz> SCHMETTERLINGE!
<matjaz> to ti je kletvica!
<matjaz> ni važno kaj pomeni, važno je kakio se sliši
<speed_> ja
<speed_> pac mores jezno povedat
<speed_> pa je ze svabski
<speed_> :D
<speed_> ahoy!
<msevwork> meh
<slax0r> ahoy sailor!
<CrazyLemon> lmao https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/wBOifPv6eQBL6xseLRewysoPWzMEhuGH2dRgjYThbYEndRafSRfTd62QvWr4D2g2m-Wk63xRaEsooA=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<CrazyLemon> nsfw-ish
<yang> muschi ni zaljivka
<yang> to reces zenski k ti je vsec
<Limona> jebes zenske
<yang> ja ponavad to prcakujejo
<Limona> http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/dokumentarni-filmi-in-oddaje-kulturno-umetniski-program/174451674
<jabuk> Slovenska narečja: Primorska narečna skupina, 1/3
<Limona> kek
<jabuk> Multimedijski predvajalnik RTV Slovenija; sporedi, ogled programov v živo prek spleta, arhiv oddaj in prispevkov
<yang> kek ?
<idioterna> kek je sleng za lol
<yang> a je to iz kaksne gameboy igrice
<idioterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> tis a tpyo
<zdobersek> do u want some maesters with that kek
<CrazyLemon> no such thing
<zdobbie> there sure used to be
<CrazyLemon> in a fairy tale
<zdobbie> once upon a time
<zdobbie> there were some keks real fine
<CrazyLemon> which flavour?
<zdobersek> jebenti boga
<zdobersek> zdej sem pa lacen
<CrazyLemon> uff..js sm danes tko hudo dobro pizzo naredu.. tuna + tržaška O M Đi
<CrazyLemon> so good
<matjaz> metalcamp, knjige :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: udba?
<idioterna> pitastrudl: msev-
<idioterna> also
<zdobbie> matjaz tud
<zdobbie> afaik
<zdobersek> sam poj bo pa ze server ozek!
<idioterna> matjaz: too
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek are you saying matjaz is phat?!?!
<CrazyLemon> rude man..rude
<idioterna> i'm dying here
<CrazyLemon> twas a nice joke...i know
<zdobersek> shiet, didn't mean to
<idioterna> formerly obese
<matjaz> fcukers
<matjaz> nimam cajta though
<matjaz> pedenam kindla
<matjaz> aja, kindla sm dobu!
<zdobersek> whaaaa
<zdobersek> kle folk (i.e. ena persona) 5 razlicnih SoCjev pedena, ti smex gres pa kindla ubost
<matjaz> that's how we roll
<matjaz> the #ubuntu-si way
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj pa ti ne pomagaš juretu?
<zdobbie> sej pridem
<CrazyLemon> they'll be dead by then! D E A D!
<idioterna> nismo
<metalcamp> matjaz: je že vse popredalčkano, samo nalaganje bo trajalo
<metalcamp> matjaz: kaj pa je za pedenat na kindlu?
<metalcamp> priklopiš, naložiš, bereš :)
<CrazyLemon> https://gizmodo.com/the-new-mini-nes-guts-are-just-a-tiny-linux-computer-1788664102
<jabuk> The New Mini NES' Guts Are Just a Tiny Linux Computer
<jabuk> The adorable mini NES Classic Edition is everything we hoped it would be and it’s sure to be a  hit this holiday season. But what’s on the inside? GameSpot’s senior reviewer Peter Brown opened it up and found a tiny little Linux computer.
<matjaz> metalcamp, jailbreakam ga
<matjaz> boljši PDF reader, custom screensaverji, terminal :)
<CrazyLemon> no warranty tho!
<matjaz> actually, you're wrong!
<metalcamp> hm... na to pri kindlu sploh nisem pomislil
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/12/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?_encoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=283&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx2HTAOBPKHJ0P8#Mx2HTAOBPKHJ0P8
<metalcamp> in other news...
<matjaz> ne podpirajo tega, ampak ne breakne garancije
<metalcamp> lejte kaj sem danes našel
<metalcamp> http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/userdata/images/large/PRODPIC-11937.jpg
<metalcamp> #whatyearisit
<matjaz> lol :D
<metalcamp> in mint condition!
<CrazyLemon> and its a special offer price!
<metalcamp> no, jaz sem jo dobil po Å¡e bolj posebni ceni
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/PSyWDj7CBeo
<jabuk> LENGTH OF SWEDENFull documentary - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> a few guys..suffer on a bicycle in sweden
<metalcamp> preface pravi: "the commodore 64 is the ideal machine for data processing work"
<metalcamp> lol
<metalcamp> nekje bi ga Å¡e moral imeti...
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: halp
<CrazyLemon> idioterna k.. lih se je dokumentarc končal
<CrazyLemon> wc pa pridem na udbo
<idioterna> ok
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/znanost-in-tehnologija/sazu-za-raziskavo-o-stresu-isce-slovence-rojene-v-casu-osamosvojitvene-vojne.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - SAZU za raziskavo o stresu išče Slovence, rojene v času osamosvojitvene vojne
<jabuk> Znanstveniki SAZU iščejo Slovence, rojene v času osamosvojitvene vojne, saj jih želijo vključiti v raziskavo o vplivu stresa na delovanje možganov pri ljudeh. Stres se preko noseče matere lahko prenese tudi na otroka in vpliva na razvoj njegovih m...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<matjaz> kolk plačajo?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: not that old
<CrazyLemon> a trizillion bejewels
<matjaz> you're younger than me?!
<matjaz> wat?!
<zdobbie> wat?!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz he young af
<matjaz> dang
<zdobbie> can't even grow a beard yet
<zdobbie> umm
<CrazyLemon> no pubes either
<matjaz> try gentoo
<CrazyLemon> dont tell me how i know
<CrazyLemon> lol..dont ask*
<zdobbie> ubistvu bi lahko sel
<zdobbie> spocet sem bil pred vojno
<zdobbie> kolk je pa mtka tistih 10 dni trpela, pa ne vem
<matjaz> april?
<CrazyLemon> js se Å¡e vedno spomnim siren :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ena je bil zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi spomnim se kaj sm počel takrat :)
<CrazyLemon> PTSP is strong with this one
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> mi smo bli zuni
<zdobbie> maj
<zdobbie> rojen sem mesca marca
<matjaz> HA! YOU OLD!
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči msevwork http://blog.unixcat.org/?p=91
<idioterna> jsm rojen pozim
<CrazyLemon> me 3
<CrazyLemon> baje je bilo shitload snega na obali ravno takrat
<CrazyLemon> hence the hate
<idioterna> jsm tut svoje otroke tko naredu da so na zimo
<matjaz> .zbriši sporočilo za msev-
<matjaz> kdo se bo spet s tem ubadal
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t692909
<jabuk> Na ameriški meji pregledujejo tudi Facebook in mobilne telefone @ Slo-Tech
<jabuk> ZDA potnikov, ki vstopajo v državo, ne sprašujejo po podatkih o družbenih omrežjih kar tjavendan, temveč so nekaterim potnikom začeli temeljito pregledovati osebna omrežja in stike v pametnih telefonih. Medtem ko se prah, ki ga je dvignila prepoved vstopa beguncem in državljanom sedmih muslimanskih držav, sploh še ni polegel, novo zaskrbljenost vzbujajo kontrole profilov na Facebooku.  Članica ameriškega Združenja odvetnikov z
<jabuk> imigracije...
<CrazyLemon> kako ti lahko brska po telefonu?
<CrazyLemon> a nimaš pravice odklonit odklep telefona?
<idioterna> mas
<zdobbie> "ey bubu can u give me ur phone numberino"
<idioterna> on ma pa pravico rect 'ne smes v drzavo
<idioterna> '
<zdobbie> telefon ugasnes
<matjaz> pa baje da lahko forcajo fingerprint unlock
<matjaz> tko da, passcode
<CrazyLemon> matjaz define forceajo
<zdobbie> dokler hodis skoz boarding checke in carino
<idioterna> js mam passcode
<CrazyLemon> ti zlomijo prst pa unlockajo telefon?
<matjaz> smth like that
<zdobbie> ja potaseajo te v skrajni sili
<zdobbie> pol fases se pa kazen
<idioterna> ampak mi na kraj pameti ne pade da bi k njim na mejo prsu
<zdobbie> zato pa cjo zid postavt
<CrazyLemon> skywall?
<CrazyLemon> ln
<zdobbie> skywall will skyfall
<zdobbie> or something
<upd> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/248813037107150849/275750613575401472/oooo.jpeg top kek
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
#ubuntu-si 2017-01-31
<metalcamp_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed_> HAI
<speed_> ustaj radni narode crne gore!
<napsy> lp
<speed_> in kako
<napsy> delovno
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x26LZrX_vuI
<jabuk> Cradle Of Filth Hallowed Be Thy Name Lyrics - YouTube
<jabuk> Hope you like please comment on the vid i know i missed a few words and no fighting
<speed_> uh
<zdobersek> evo
<speed_> tega pa ze nisem cul 10let :D
<zdobersek> zdej gre pa za res
<speed_> jup
<speed_> msevwork dobro jutro
<speed_> kaj te zanima :D
<zdobersek> hitr, da bomo do 12 konc
<speed_> zdobersek ka si nesramen
<zdobersek> sej nisem!
<speed_> si si
<speed_> pusti cloveku naj kavo spije
<speed_> cigaret skadi
<speed_> malo kako studentko poboza
<speed_> pa te delo
<msevwork> haha now it got real bois
<msevwork> speed- i'd wish :D
<msevwork> zanč se mi je ena res huda blonđa hotla uvalit na smučanje pa sm jo skenslov zarad fotra :D
<speed_> wot?
<speed_> saj pa nebi fotra :)
<msevwork> ja sj to
<speed_> ali si luliko stisno hehe
<speed_> da te bo fotr razbil
<msevwork> me nevem kaj mi je blo
<msevwork> pomoje sm mel vročino :D
<slax0r> "data structure does not appear to be correct, did update fail?"
<slax0r> fuck you too
<slax0r> mislim, wtf
<speed_> o hai slax0r
<slax0r> jodlari blesavi
<slax0r> hjao
<msevwork> sj pol sm ji poslal slikco pa napisal evo to boš gledala nasledn tedn :D
<speed_> pusti
<slax0r> danes ni moj dan
<speed_> pridi na pivo
<msevwork> tko da mogoče sm se rešu
<msevwork> :D
<speed_> jaz se nimam compa
<speed_> se en "fraj" dan
<speed_> bom valda od dolgcasa zacel pucat kaj tu :p
<slax0r> ne dobis danes?
<speed_> tak pravijo
<speed_> samo znas kak je nasa firma
<speed_> boli jih kurac :D
<speed_> bolj kot nas haha
<slax0r> mislim, koji bug report ti je to "ne zgleda dobro"
<slax0r> wtf?!
<speed_> haha
<speed_> ja meni je sef pravo
<speed_> totalno neprofesionalno :D
<speed_> ka nej bilo poravnano :)))
<slax0r> so oni neprofesionalni
<slax0r> stari cik rabim
<slax0r> tak nujno
<slax0r> ker mi bo pisker zdignilo
<speed_> :D
<speed_> ja ja zajebavli se zaj
<speed_> kak dugo zdaj ze ne kadis?
<msevwork> speed_, a ti kadiš :D
<speed_> ja samo mam pomisleke ta mesec
<speed_> ko morem zmrzavat zunaj :D
<slax0r> speed_: skoraj leto dni
<speed_> ma treba bo nehat
<speed_> pa bom mel 2 pavzi na dan
<speed_> pa sel na nekaj konkretnega :D
<speed_> valda bi se 10x bolj zabaval tu :)
<slax0r> definiraj "konkretnega"
<speed_> jah kaj
<slax0r> tekoce ali kadece?
<speed_> kadece
<speed_> :)
<speed_> te pa lahko tudi gor tekoce
<speed_> brez problema :p
<slax0r> :D
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> na bavarskem maš baje v avtomatih v službi pir
<msevwork> majo zakon da ga loh rontaš med delovnim časom
<msevwork> ker je pir okarakteriziran kot hrana
<msevwork> za odrasle
<speed_> saj v .at tudi lahko pijes
<speed_> samo nesmes bit pijan v sluzbi
<speed_> to samo nasi japeki bluzijo
<metalcamp_> speed-: odvisno tudi od internih pravil podjetja
<speed_> ja no
<speed_> po defaultu :)
<idioterna> a v sloveniji pa ne smes?
<speed_> ja mislim da uradno ne
<speed_> "uradno"
<speed_> ampak ves, mi smo spet drugi ljudje
<speed_> jemlemo zakone bolj kot priporocila :D
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-38805944
<jabuk> Trump sacks defiant acting attorney general - BBC NewsBBC News
<jabuk> The US president dismisses the country's top legal adviser after she defies his immigration curbs.
<msevwork> ta trump pa kr hitr izvaja zadeve
<msevwork> kr je govoru tut izvaja lol
<idioterna> ja, fasisticno revolucijo dela
<msevwork> čudn da je folk še tok potrpežljiv
<msevwork> da se jim ne strga
<speed_> lol sef pravi ita domov
<speed_> samo malo bom se pocakal ka pa ce resno dobim comp :D
<idioterna> msevwork: sej ne bo docakal konca svojga mandata
<slax0r> speed_: pri nas ne smes "uzivat alkohola med delovnim casom"
<idioterna> weird
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne?
<idioterna> a pol tut trave ne smes kadit?
<slax0r> idioterna: med delovnim casom ne, oz. cas ko si na cigaretu se ti ne steje kot delovni cas
<slax0r> bi moral se odjavit
<speed_> ja saj jaz se tudi vecinoma ven stemplam
<speed_> ko grem pusit
<speed_> itak morem 30min naredit
<slax0r> za alkohol mamo pa posebno klauzulo v pogodbi
<speed_> ko pa jem
<speed_> pa itak nek sendvic tu pred compom jem
<speed_> pa bmk :D
<speed_> uhuh te ste vi neki patroni
<slax0r> se hocejo it ja
<speed_> ce vam morejo to posebej v pogodbo dat :D
<slax0r> hladilnik pa pol piva :P
<slax0r> poln*
<speed_> haha prinas je tudi vmes
<msevwork> js bom pa dons sam solatko :D
<speed_> tak da odpres pa pive ven padejo :D
<slax0r> skoraj ja
<speed_> samo ponavadi hitro sfalijo
<speed_> saj boljse tak
<speed_> ce bi to odpro podpirali
<speed_> bi itak pili ko krave :D
<msevwork> razn če bi lignje na buzaro :D
<speed_> odkar sem zacel tu delat, sem istocasno zacel prevec pit :)
<slax0r> ma kaj pa vem
<slax0r> pri nas so tak malo zadrzani
<slax0r> jaz bi si veckrat tak po cetrti uri kaksno pivce za zivce odprl
<slax0r> potem te pa vsi gledjo kot da si butl
<speed_> to je bedno ja
<slax0r> saj se ga nebi nazrl ko budala
<slax0r> samo ko te celi dan nekaj na suho jebe, potem pase kaksno "mazivo"
<Limona> lol
<Limona> pravi slovenci tu
<speed_> itak
<speed_> treba podmazat
<slax0r> to so me prekmurci naucili
<speed_> ja ja
<slax0r> kot da stajerca treba piti vciti :D
<speed_> prekmurci sploh ne pijemo
<speed_> to je samo mit :D
<slax0r> ne, vi zerete ^^
<speed_> slax0r  samo zdaj bi enkrat lahko sli malo
<speed_> odtrgava sasoja od zene
<speed_> njemi zrihtava propustnico :D
<speed_> pa se tak fajn konkretno postemplamo
<idioterna> slax0r: aja v pogodbi
<idioterna> pr nas nismo mel nc tega
<idioterna> se je prcakval da smo odgovorni sami od sebe
<speed_> to so prevelka pricakovanja
<idioterna> ja pa v 8 letih ni blo nobenga k bi bil pijan al pa zadet v sluzbi
<matjaz> well, taht's just common sense
<matjaz> that's
<idioterna> js tut mislm tko
<speed_> to je resna firma
<idioterna> mislm, so pil viski pa pivo pa kadil marihuano ampak
<speed_> mi smo kavbojci :D
<idioterna> ne na tak nacin k bi motil delovne procese
<speed_> jaz sem zadnjic enkrat prisel gor ko sem se pol ure mogel tu bit
<speed_> po 4pivah
<speed_> pa sem mislo da crknem :D
<speed_> ni bilo kandidata ki bi z mano se 5. spil :))
<matjaz> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=852751
<jabuk> #852751 - [cryptkeeper] Sets the same password "p" for everything independently of user input - Debian Bug report logs
<matjaz> #justlinuxthings
<idioterna> ka ma pa to z linuxam
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a nisi to že včeraj kopiral!?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, nope
<matjaz> idioterna, shit like this happens a lot
<idioterna> ja, i guess nisi se uporablu druzga k linux
<idioterna> k ce ne bi vedu da to velja za vse platforme
<idioterna> pr linuxu so sam mal manj dishonest
<matjaz> no sej, mogoče bi blo fajn encfs nasploh skenslat
<CrazyLemon> matjaz prav maš..ti sam nisi sledil https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/30/%23ubuntu-si.html#t10:23 :P
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, točno 24 ur nazaj :D
<matjaz> lol
<matjaz> se vidi, da mam danes manj dela
<speed_> evo CrazyLemon bota predelaj
<speed_> da bo iskal linke, keri so bili pastani
<speed_> pa da te skurca :D
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> speed_ v bistvu je že delna implementacija.. ker ima že feature da shrani linke ki ga je X oseba prilepila
<CrazyLemon> :)
<speed_> evo
<speed_> te pa samo random cursing
<speed_> pa da gre full emo rage na tistega ki je dupliciral :)
<CrazyLemon> .url matjaz
<CrazyLemon> ampak zgleda ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> .nalozi https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=852751
<jabuk> #852751 - [cryptkeeper] Sets the same password "p" for everything independently of user input - Debian Bug report logs
<slax0r> speed_: ja, bi ga trebalo :D
<CrazyLemon> .url CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> meh..i give up
<slax0r> idioterna: saj se tukaj tudi pricakuje da smo odgovorni, no vsaj mislim da :D
<slax0r> pa saj kot pravin, saj se ga nebi nazrl med delovnim casom ko majmun pa potem pobruhal pol miz na firmi
<slax0r> ampak pac, tu pa tam bi pasalo kako pivo spit
<idioterna> ja mislm ce kdo to nardi ga pac nogiras
<CrazyLemon> Windows Game Mode delivers frame rate boosts of 2 to 5pc - so epic :D
<zdobersek> *Windows*
<metalcamp_> such boost
<slax0r> to je to na kar gamerji palijo...
<slax0r> sorry, "gamerji"
<idioterna> hm to sm js
<idioterna> "gamer"
<slax0r> maybe
<idioterna> ja dost neresno jemlem svojo odgovornost do gejmanja
<idioterna> pa drugih
<speed_> ja prinas so baje eno ruskinjo fuknili
<speed_> pred kak sem prisel
<speed_> ker je totalke pijana delat hodila
<speed_> pa odnos je baje tudi mela
<speed_> to naredi, ce ne dobis metek v celo :D
<idioterna> ja sej niams izbire
<CrazyLemon> speed_ important question... was she hot?
<idioterna> urlpls
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> or url of her dashcam also works
<CrazyLemon> +video
<speed_> ja nevem
<speed_> jaz je nisem videl
<speed_> pravijo da ni bila slaba
<idioterna> mail order?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> mail order female coworker?
<CrazyLemon> she came with a crate of vodka..as a bonus
<speed_> :)
<speed_> but she thought it/s for her
<speed_> pizda kje je quote pri apflu :)
<speed_> '
<speed_> got it!
<msevwork> lol
<slax0r> :D
<msevwork> apfelstrudl
<slax0r> linux gor installiraj :D
<msevwork> hackintosh
<speed_> eh
<speed_> bmk
<speed_> not my job :)
<slax0r> dolgcas si odzenes
<slax0r> pa se nekomu drugemu zagrenis zivot
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> I'd say, it is your job ;)
<speed_> nah
<speed_> nucam tega maca vmes
<speed_> za sketch :)
<speed_> nucam(o)
<slax0r> ah :)
<slax0r> VM dat shiet
<speed_> eh
<speed_> jebesh
<speed_> saj zgleda bova hitro sla domov danes
<slax0r> ka pa te?
<speed_> pa sef nama pravo ze na sestanki
<speed_> ka naj ideva :D
<speed_> samo malo moreva vore nabiti vseeno :)
<speed_> ka ovacik va mogla v petek biti predugo :)
<slax0r> pa ka njemi tudi nejde?
<slax0r> sasoji
<speed_> ka njemi nejde?
<speed_> vse jemi ide samo nemava niti dela
<speed_> ka nan nescejo dati dostopa do backenda
<speed_> zdaj pa pac zabusavlemo :)
<speed_> mislim to ze itak pol leta delam haha
<msevwork> https://github.com/asamm/locus-addon-wearables a se tuki da apk nardit
<msevwork> k on drgač to prodaja na netu
<speed_> ce mas source se da, ne?
<msevwork> plz če mi en skompajla :D
<msevwork> čeprov lih za moj smartwatch je bug
<msevwork> ampak dobr
<speed_> lol
<speed_> ti ti komedijant :D
<idioterna> msevwork: ja pober android studio
<idioterna> sej je dzabe
<msevwork> ok :D
<zdobersek> EZ PZ
<zdobersek> #android-si tho plz
<speed_> msevwork, zdobersek ti skompajla samo na privat ga mores kliknit
<speed_> ...pa ga prepricat :p
<zdobersek> ejga
<msevwork> o a res zdobersek kok si prijazen
<zdobersek> a res
<slax0r> zdobersek: delegating questions  before they even start? :D
<msevwork> ma ne bom rajš android studio naložil :D
<msevwork> bom mel verjetno več vprašanj kot če bi mi kdo skompajlal :P
<zdobersek> lul
<CrazyLemon> https://developer.android.com/studio/run/index.html
<jabuk> Build and Run Your App | Android Studio
<msevwork> lepo že predpriprava
<slax0r> dz0ny: zdaj komaj dobil: https://www.dropbox.com/s/nffd5snikabpobv/20170131_123944.jpg?dl=0
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy> a je tam na tipkovnici e-paper? :)
<slax0r> e-paper?
<zdobersek> dej si popucej to kablovje
<slax0r> zdobersek: saj je popucano, oz. skrito za monitorom
<idioterna> joj slax0r
<slax0r> samo danes delam doma pa nimam drugje placa laptopa met kot direkt pred tipkovnico
<idioterna> prevec mas pospravlen, imo.
<slax0r> in je malo vec kablovja naprej
<slax0r> idioterna: heh, se ne vidi na sliki kaj vse lezi pod monitorom, oz. na cem je zdaj vse laptop gor :D
<zdobersek> kaj pole te samo speed- danes invazijo dela?
<slax0r> mhm
<idioterna> cak sej mam js en pic
<idioterna> kako mora zgledat kreativni nered
<idioterna> sam da ga najdem
<slax0r> https://www.dropbox.com/s/oqn7x2sr3nj7olj/20170131_124755.jpg?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - 20170131_124755.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<slax0r> bier piksna je se od vceraj :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r čemu imaš steno na mizi?! for privacy purposes?
<slax0r> ne, ta stena na mizi je bila prej na tleh, zraven stene na mizi pa se ena manjsa klubska mizica, pa je mulc zacel plezat po mizici na to steno in na veliko mizo
<slax0r> pa smo morali mizo odstranit
<slax0r> pa steno preselili na mizo da si ne bi prevrgel te stene nase
<slax0r> vrata/kauc itd je vse na desni strani, tako da sploh ni noben privacy :p
<slax0r> razen tv je na levi
<CrazyLemon> dej to massive čudo pod mizo? :D
<zdobersek> na ja
<slax0r> malenkost previsoko :)
<slax0r> poleg tega si pa tudi pod mizo lahko prevrze nase
<zdobersek> nimam niti jaz vzorcno pospravljeno
<CrazyLemon> quick..someone make a wall of shame desktop edition site
<slax0r> sploh pa, tak strojcek ne slisi na skrito pod mizo
<slax0r> pfff
<slax0r> naj se vidi lepota :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/826350030504214528
<jabuk> Taksist Ibro on Twitter: "Kako kažemo ciganu k se slomi na ledu?
<jabuk> Gipsi."
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<slax0r> dz0ny: malo sem zacel implementirat proper error kode za en api, tnx btw :) vprasanje, ce imas update call, ali pa konec koncev tudi insert call, podatki so validni, ampak je napaka pri shranjevanju v bazo, kak error bi dal v tem primeru?
<slax0r> error code*
<slax0r> 418? :p
<matjaz> 726
<slax0r> 726 ?
<matjaz> https://github.com/joho/7XX-rfc
<jabuk> GitHub - joho/7XX-rfc: An RFC for a new series of HTTP status codes covering developer fouls.
<jabuk> 7XX-rfc - An RFC for a new series of HTTP status codes covering developer fouls.
<matjaz> :)
<slax0r> kek
<dz0ny> slax0r: transaction error? 500
<slax0r> dz0ny: recimo ja
<slax0r> matjaz: 740 mi je sicer bolj vsec
<matjaz> 763 - Under-Caffeinated
<matjaz> tole je pri meni zdaj
<matjaz> bbl
<slax0r> tudi pri meni :)
<slax0r> evo dz0ny, api popravljen :)
<slax0r> zdaj samo po drugih projektih moram poupdejtat lib, pa malenkost klic spremenit, and done ;)
<dz0ny> slax0r: scalable ready :)
<dz0ny> a gre kdo na devops meetup jutr?
<zdobbie> more ops, less meet
<slax0r> more meat
<msevwork> ej kok so cort nalepke slax0r
<msevwork> to bi se kšna programerka sigurn vsa stopila
<msevwork> kok maš mejhn monitor slax0r
<msevwork> res maš mejhnga ane
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> thats what she said
<msevwork> :D
<Limona> devops meet?
<slax0r> cort?
<slax0r> msevwork: 24"
<idioterna> cortkane.
<idioterna> i think
<slax0r> cortkane? :D
<msevwork> cortkane ja :D
<slax0r> zdobersek: prekmurise it for me
<idioterna> ja, to je i forget which dialect for "sweet"
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ja saj mi je potegnilo potem, samo... dafuq :D
<idioterna> well, saj zivis v drzavi z veliko hribi
<msevwork> cörtkäne
<idioterna> ljudje se slabo slisijo prek hribov
<slax0r> true dat
<idioterna> pol majo pa cist razlicne besede
<msevwork> aja a to mamo samo gorenci a kaj
<msevwork> :D
<zdobbie> lüêšnó
<zdobbie> lüêyšnó
<CrazyLemon> lüšno
<slax0r> drugace mi je pa starejsi mulc ze ukradel snap logo ^^
<zdobbie> ma kad gres cez most nad müro, dobjes gore se par znakof
<slax0r> kak je lusno ko je fajn
<msevwork> slax0r, a to si na kšni konferenci dobu :D
<msevwork> dj Å¡e zame kj naber plz :D
<zdobersek> ne, po posti
<slax0r> hacktoberfest
<slax0r> oz, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hacktoberfest
<slax0r> yw
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> more like fix-my-readmetoberfest
<CrazyLemon> amirite zdobersek
<zdobersek> unlikely
<CrazyLemon> yea..it felt weird so i thought thats the feeling of being right
<CrazyLemon> it was just gas
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: true :)
<slax0r> jaz sem prispeval par ticketov
<slax0r> pa mislim da so mi samo readmeje popravil
<msevwork> kko da ma digitalocean tok tutorialov
<msevwork> a to dobiš kj zastonj če ga napišeš
<slax0r> ja, eno po buci
<matjaz> ja, $$$ na račun dobiš
<yang> A je kdo iz Postojnskega konca ?
<CrazyLemon> ogromno ljudi
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko sm slisal
<idioterna> yang: kaj pa rabs s postojnskega konca
<metalcamp_> slax0r: če boš tako nadaljeval msevwork več ne bo upal postavljati vprašalnih povedi
<slax0r> metalcamp_: hu?
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> a ma kdo od vs kšn ibeacon
<idioterna> another question!
<metalcamp_> msevwork: i got bacon
<metalcamp_> does it count?
<metalcamp_> slax0r: "a to dobiš kj zastonj če ga napišeš" -"ja, eno po buci"
<msevwork> njam bacon
<msevwork> če ste se šli kdaj presence detection preko ble beaconov :D
<msevwork> js bom probov zj owntracks skupaj s kšnim beaconom
<msevwork> da vidm če v redu dela
<slax0r> metalcamp_: aja
<slax0r> ne bom vec
<slax0r> obljubim
<slax0r> se ti globoko opravicujem msevwork
<msevwork> sj kul slax0r
<msevwork> :P
<slax0r> dat method http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899472/
<slax0r> :D
<msevwork> https://andrewmemory.wordpress.com/2016/03/29/turning-a-raspberry-pi-3-into-an-ibeacon/
<jabuk> Turning a Raspberry Pi 3 into an iBeacon | Andrew's Memory Blog
<jabuk> Wow, that was easy. Straight out of the box, you can turn your Raspberry Pi 3 into an iBeacon. All you need is Raspbian Jessie - it's got hcitool installed. Here's how to do it. First, decide on your iBeacon UUID and major/minor. For instance, I picked at random: UUID: c9407f30-f5f8-466e-aff9-25556b57fe6d Major: 179 Minor: 3…
<yang> idioterna: nič, sam zanimal me je, če majo kaj žleda kot v LJ
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> .vreme postojna
<idioterna> yang: ni zleda v postojni
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 5.3°C @31.01.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95% južni veter 3.56 m/s (12.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:27:25, Kulminacija: 12:17:50, Sončni zahod: 17:08:16
<idioterna> so mi lihkar javl ovaduhi.
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 40min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> haha
<CrazyLemon> pri 5ih stopinjah ga res ne bo
<yang> jaz sem pol ure strgal žled dol zjutri
<yang> pa sprot je pršil dež in zmrzoval
<yang> sem se moral še na pumpi ustavt, da sem vitrex dotočil
<metalcamp_> mar bi počakal do poldneva :)
<yang> jaz, če sem pa moral biti nekje, komaj sem pravocasno prišel
<msevwork> hmm js nisem imel nč težav
<msevwork> iz LJ
<msevwork> mislm iz KR
<yang> msevwork: razloži nam kaj je ibeacon ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/podrazitev-televizije/178474/
<jabuk> Podražitev televizije | Monitor
<jabuk> »Stroški programskih pravic so se v letu 2016 povečali do te mere, da v T-2 ne moremo prevzeti celotnega bremena stroškov nase, zato se  prilagoditve...
<yang> msevwork: ker sem slisu, da se RPI lahko uporabi tudi za izdelavo HAM repetitorjev
<msevwork> ja na rtl-sdr je članek
<yang> daj url prosim
<yang> http://libretaxi.org/
<jabuk> LibreTaxi - free and open source Uber/Lyft alternative.
<CrazyLemon> Get hired instantly
<CrazyLemon> No credit approval process. No vehicle restrictions. Start making money as a driver in one minute!
<CrazyLemon> yay
<zdobbie> "kle na stango se mi sprav"
<zdobbie> "ti k si manjsi pa se kle na balanco umest"
<msevwork> yang nism najdu
<msevwork> mislm nism iskal Å¡e
<msevwork> tole i guess http://zr6aic.blogspot.si/2016/11/creating-2m-fm-repeater-with-raspberry.html
<msevwork> http://www.rtl-sdr.com/building-a-homemade-fm-repeater-with-a-raspberry-pi-rpitx-and-rtl-sdr-dongle/
<jabuk> Building a Homemade FM Repeater with a Raspberry Pi, Rpitx and RTL-SDR Dongle - rtl-sdr.com
<yang> msevwork: ne smes delati nic v zvezi z repeaterji, ce nisi radioamater
<yang> bog ne daj, da se bos na njihove frekvence mesal
<yang> msevwork: prakticno je ves frekvencni pas razdeljen (ni prostih frekvenc)
<yang> msevwork: lahko pa delas na PMR rangu
<metalcamp_> msevwork: če te akos zakači si gotof
<yang> tam pa z max. 0.5 Watt
<yang> msevwork: brez heca, zdaj so denarne kazni za to
<yang> naredi izpit, pa se bos lahko s tem bavil
<msevwork> sj vem no
<msevwork> nimam želje da bi mel repetitor doma
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> je pa kul da taka tehnologija obstaja
<msevwork> to mi je pa všeč
<zdobbie> oja, to je pa kul
<matjaz> o, seveda!
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/SovietSergey/status/826161213285490688
<jabuk> Soviet Sergey on Twitter: "Totally a coincidence. https://t.co/LzX0f1X8mc"
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.egenus.mparking
<jabuk> mobilePark mP Parkiraj&Plačaj – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<jabuk> Parkiraj &amp; Plačaj s telefonom, parkiranje, sms parking, aplikacija za parkiranje
<zdobersek> NO SOLICITATION
<msev-> lol
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 3.9°C @31.01.2017 16:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:25:44, Kulminacija: 12:16:29, Sončni zahod: 17:07:15
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 41min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> dz0ny, tole polje je pa dobro
<msev-> če je babno
<msev-> :D
<msev-> same babe
<skyx> :D
<msev-> prej na debato o repetitorjih, če bo kdaj internet čist down pol se bojo samo radioamaterji loh še pogovarjali :D
<msev-> #doomsdaypreppers
<skyx> :)
<msev-> drgač pa pri radioamaterjih mi je všeč najbol tist k pošljejo balone s kamero na rob vesolja :D
<matjaz> men pa to, da s svojimi problemi ne obremenjujejo #ubuntu-si
<speed-> matjaz +1
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> #JeSuisRadioamateur
<skyx> https://github.com/murlokswarm/app
<jabuk> GitHub - murlokswarm/app: Package to create apps with GO, HTML and CSS.
<jabuk> Package to create apps with GO, HTML and CSS.
<Limona_> jao
<Limona_> pa kaj vi samo web programirate
<metalcamp> msev-: za radioamatersko licenco moraš rtfm
<metalcamp> a lot
<metalcamp> :)
<Limona_> ce znas fft spisat ti dajo :P
<CrazyLemon> but not really..you do whatever you want
<metalcamp> until akos packs you in a van
<metalcamp> white van to be exact
<CrazyLemon> with AKOS logo on it?
<speed-> delamo kar hocejo stranke
<speed-> naceloma :D
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: without!
<zdobbie> speed-: sefe se hoce pa v 911 vozt
<speed-> da!
<speed-> zdaj mamo neke politicne
<speed-> drugace pa morem se pohvalit ne samo da sem novi comp dobo se 27" monitor novi :D
<speed-> zdaj valda nebo nihce nic vec dobo na firmi 1 leto :))
<metalcamp> :D
<yang> msev-: a si ti ziher, da radioamaterji posiljajo vremenske balone, al je bolj verjetno da to pocnejo vremenarji
<yang> oz. vremenarji radioamaterji
<matjaz> speed-, al pa se bo vsem čudežno PC pokvaril
<matjaz> :)
<skyx> jo jo
<skyx> kaj kej dogaja? :)
<zdobersek> balone spuscamo v zrak
<zdobersek> ergo ne vem, zakaj sem se vedno skonektan
<skyx> ima kdo "v glavi/pri roki" kako bi syntax error validirov za .json fajn v terminalu brez da kej dodatno nalagam? :)
<dz0ny> cat json | python -m json.loads something like that
<idioterna> hm
<dz0ny> cat json | python -c 'import json,sys;obj=json.load(sys.stdin);print obj;'
<idioterna> alias pj='python -c "import sys,json; print(json.dumps(json.load(sys.stdin), sort_keys=True, indent=4))"'
<idioterna> mam js
<skyx> tnx
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/podrazitve-paketov-s-televizijo-trg-medijskih-vsebin-se-je-izrodil/413903
<jabuk> Podražitve paketov s televizijo: "Trg medijskih vsebin se je izrodil" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Podražitve paketov s televizijskimi programi ZPS-a ne presenečajo, vseeno pa je čudno, da so operaterji to storili tako kmalu po umiku oddajanja programov POP TV in Kanal A prek oddajnikov.
<CrazyLemon> mofos
<matjaz> r/cablecutters
<matjaz> we got dis
<zdobbie> RTV prispevek moras placevat, dokler imas v stanovanju TV
<zdobbie> TV as in vecji monitor
<skyx> huh
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne rabiš..če dokažeš da živiš na območju kjer ni TV signala :D
<skyx> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> true story
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/stlqfxbap2dy.png
<matjaz> a chart demonstrating that linux is better than windows
<matjaz> now it's official!
<CrazyLemon> 'bout time
<matjaz> https://github.com/squeaky-pl/japronto
<jabuk> GitHub - squeaky-pl/japronto: Screaming-fast Python 3.5+ web micro-framework integrated with pipelining HTTP server based on uvloop and picohttpparser.
<jabuk> japronto -  Screaming-fast Python 3.5+ web micro-framework integrated with pipelining HTTP server based on uvloop and picohttpparser.
<matjaz> https://medium.com/@squeaky_pl/million-requests-per-second-with-python-95c137af319#.hub79wazn
<jabuk> Million requests per second with Python – Paweł Piotr Przeradowski – Medium
<jabuk> Is it possible? Probably not until recently. Many large companies have been investigating migrating to other programming languages to boost their operation performance and save on server prices but…
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-01
<krt57> .Vreme hrastnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 0.3°C @01.02.2017 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% južni veter
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:23:42, Kulminacija: 12:14:30, Sončni zahod: 17:05:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 41min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<tadej> jutro
<speed-> ka sem se razsipal zjutraj :D
<slax0r> jaz sem se skoraj
<slax0r> ce prekmurje nebi blo tak ravno kot je, dvomim da bi od bajte prisel
<speed-> eh jaz sem cakal sasoja
<speed-> pa sem tam mel fajn po cesti en falat leda
<speed-> pa sem se ene 20x pelal sem pa tja
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<speed-> 1x me je mogel vrcti :D
<speed-> jutro
<msevwork> a falat je plošča
<metalcamp_> ne
<metalcamp_> falat je falat
<metalcamp_> msevwork: fran to the rescue http://fran.si/136/maks-pletersnik-slovensko-nemski-slovar/4000347/falat?View=1&Query=falat
<speed-> falat je del
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: we need your exceptional translating skills
<zdobbie> to je Å¡tuk
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> zdobbie dj kj povej po prekmursko :D
<zdobbie> vacalejg na kopf, pa te sibaj
<dz0ny> http://checkyourbackups.work/
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobersek> sem se pa lih vcerej spravu na gitlab en issue odpret
<zdobersek> moram pogledat, ce je se gor
<zdobersek> nevermind, stvar je offline
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobersek> taki ste, omladinci
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/gospodarstvo/milenijci-2.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Milenijci - ❤ ali WTF?
<jabuk> Rojena sem v drugi polovici osemdesetih let. Moja letnica rojstva me uvršča v famozno generacijo, o kateri se v zadnjem času govori – med milenijce. Pozornosti naša generacija ne pritegne zgolj zato, ker obvlada družbena omrežja, ampak ker je bolj...
<slax0r> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GCK53YDcBWQveod9kfzW-VCxIABGiryG7_z_6jHdVik/pub
<jabuk> GitLab.com Database Incident - 2017/01/31
<slax0r> trigger happy rm -Rvf :D
<msevwork> oh ja
<pitastrudl> rip
<msevwork> https://www.promet.si/portal/sl/Default.aspx?pageid=8  -> H4, Razdrto - Nova Gorica, med priključkom Vipava in priključkom Ajdovščina v smeri Vrtojbe, Italije zaradi izrednega dogodka zaprt vozni pas.  --> pred enim mesecom sem pogledal na promet.si in je bil isti izredni dogodek
<msevwork> wtf
<metalcamp_> izredne razmere
<speed-> omladinci :D
<speed-> zdobbie koliko si star
<msevwork> on je veteran
<msevwork> :P
<slax0r> speed-: pa ne da racunalnik mas?!
<zdobbie> 20-30
<slax0r> zdobbie: -10? :O
<speed-> slax0r itak
<speed-> ne samo to
<speed-> nov comp pa nov monitor sem dobo!
<speed-> pazi ti to :p
<msevwork> opa opa speed-
<msevwork> kašn monitor pa maš zj
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> pa neki asus
<speed-> 27"
<slax0r> speed-: zmaga ;)
<msevwork> o najs
<msevwork> to je moja priljubljena velikost :D
<msevwork> pismo te unicode encode errorji
<msevwork> sys.setdefaultencoding('iso-8859-1')   kko se naš encoding imenuje?
<CrazyLemon> microsoft-1250!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> utf8 !
<msevwork> ne uspe mi
<msevwork> :)
<speed-> no way!"
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a ni windows-1250?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lol..je ja :D
<slax0r> mislim da je tut cp-1250
<slax0r> TFW you realise you ran 'rm -Rvf' on the wrong production server, http://i.imgur.com/uJfwO.gif
<msevwork> no da vidmo cp-1250
<msevwork> unknown encoding
<slax0r> cp1250
<slax0r> brez -
<slax0r> ?
<msevwork> še kr so čudni znaki
<matjaz> mogoče si pa kej narobe prtisnu
<zdobersek> OK, zdej gre pa zares
<zdobersek> nekej mi v bajti tinto spusca
<matjaz> zdobersek, tinto?
<matjaz> as in, črnilo?
<matjaz> se ti kaka hobotnica kje skriva?
<zdobersek> ne vem
<zdobersek> farbo sem nekje fasu na prste
<msevwork> o shizzle
<msevwork> a maš kšne otroke :D
<zdobbie__> ne
<slax0r> you type so hard your keyboard is squirting ink
<msevwork> tko lepo jo je ticklov :D
<msevwork> neki kopiram zj
<msevwork> mam čas za eno vprašanje
<msevwork> http://pastebin.com/rrP1jaAL
<jabuk> >>> z'H4, Razdrto - Nova Gorica, med priklju\xc4\x8dkom Vipava in priklju\xc4\ - Pastebin.com
<msevwork> zakaj če dam print je pa vse v redu
<msevwork> in pol kko spravm tako obliko teksta naprej
<CrazyLemon> kam naprej..v wc?
<msevwork> v spremenljivko
<CrazyLemon> a ni že v spremenljivki? z?
<msevwork> >>> str(z)
<msevwork> 'H4, Razdrto - Nova Gorica, med priklju\xc4\x8dkom Vipava in priklju\xc4\x8dkom Ajdov\xc5\xa1\xc4\x8dina v smeri Vrtojbe, Italije je zaradi okvare tovornega vozila zaprt vozni pas.'
<msevwork> mislm v string
<msevwork> da ni printan v stdout
<msevwork> ampak lahko uporabm to pol naprej
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je druzga to kot string?
<CrazyLemon> type(z)
<msevwork> sam gre not v stdout
<msevwork> ja vidm da je string
<msevwork> sam če ne printam pol ni pravih črk prikazanih
<msevwork> js bi pa rd to obliko s pravimi črkami prenesu naprej v nasledn korak programa
<CrazyLemon> kako veš!
<msevwork> ja če sam z prtisnem pa enter
<msevwork> pol dobim čudne znake ven
<CrazyLemon> ja..če pa pritisneš enter po tem ko vpišeš print z pa ne dobiš čudnih znakov vn.. so ... :D
<msevwork> ja no sj ta "print z" bi dal skupaj v novo variablo
<msevwork> output "print z" bi dal v novo variablo
<CrazyLemon> dej :D
<msevwork> ne gre
<msevwork> sj to je problem :D
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, je obmolknil kot kakšna kisla limona :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork malca je bila :)
<CrazyLemon> in seveda ne gre.. sej sploh nima smisla to kar si hotu :)
<msevwork> no sj to
<msevwork> kaj morm nardit?
<zdobbie__> kle moras vprasat
<matjaz> msevwork, kaj da fak ti delaš?
<CrazyLemon> hoče string zapisat v string
<idioterna> msevwork: v z _je ze_ to kar hoces da je
<idioterna> probi print str(z)
<idioterna> bos vidu!
<CrazyLemon> but but..kako print z dat v novo spremenljivko?!?!
<slax0r> FOO=`print z`
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> what kind of bash sorcery is this
<slax0r> best kind
<idioterna> it works in python, but not in that way
<speed-> magic!
<idioterna> pa mislm da v 3 ne vec
<msevwork> >>> str(z)
<msevwork> 'H4, Razdrto - Nova Gorica, med priklju\xc4\x8dkom Vipava in priklju\xc4\x8dkom Ajdov\xc5\xa1\xc4\x8dina v smeri Vrtojbe, Italije je zaradi okvare tovornega vozila zaprt vozni pas.'
<msevwork> u see
<msevwork> doesn't work
<msevwork> doživljam "unipain"
<CrazyLemon> https://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/02/01/github-introduces-topics-to-help-you-discover-interesting-repositories/
<jabuk> GitHub introduces Topics to help you discover interesting repositories
<jabuk> GitHub has added a fun new feature to its code project platform to help you classify repositories and find others that you might be interested in.
<slax0r> kaj pa ne dela?
<slax0r> aja, encoding :)
<dz0ny> msevwork: ne str() unicode()
<msevwork> tnx lemme try that
<msevwork> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc4 in position 38: ordinal not in range(128)
<dz0ny> z.encode('utf-8')
<msevwork> to sm že poizkusu
<msevwork> pa ni Å¡lo
<dz0ny> unicode(z.encode('utf-8'))
<msevwork> aja ne to pa Å¡e nism
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> hvala
<msevwork> nope isti error dz0ny
<dz0ny> sam decode pomen da ti ne zna neki izpisat čćš
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> to maš tam napako
<dz0ny> ne podpira unicode izpisa
<msevwork> jp
<dz0ny> kaj maš to?
<msevwork> ja nč navadn virtual env
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> app
<dz0ny> code
<msevwork> python
<dz0ny> slaps msevwork with trout
<msevwork> :D
<metalcamp_> never a dull day on #ubuntu-si
<msevwork> al pa tole http://www.promet.si/dc/PROMET.STANJE.PP.RSS.SL
<msevwork> a tukaj je opisano kdr je nesreča?
<CrazyLemon> only one way to find out.. pojdi povzročit nesrečo js pa bom opazoval feed
<metalcamp_> :D
<matjaz> "this. fucking. channel." - zdobbie__, 2016
<zdobersek> msevwork: ce je nesreca dost resna, da ovira promet
<msevwork> ampak vidm da tole poročilo ni posyncano z dogodki
<msevwork> so se zgodil že eni novi dogodki pa jih ni v poročilu
<msevwork> slabo jim dela un poročevalec :D
<speed-> samo toliko glej, da nebos celno v tovornjak letel
<msevwork> tok da si roke polomim ane
<dz0ny> http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/2/1/14468126/boston-dynamics-new-wheeled-robot-handle
<jabuk> Leaked video shows new ‘nightmare-inducing’ wheeled robot from Boston Dynamics - The Vergeclockmenumore-arrow
<jabuk> Boston Dynamics is best known for its bipedal and quadrupedal robots, but it turns out the company has also been experimenting with some radical new tech: the wheel.
<jabuk> The company’s new wheeled,...
<msevwork> da nebom mogu encajt pisat
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> segway varianta
<msevwork> self-balancing bot
<speed-> ne ni treba niti roke lomit
<speed-> samo plocevino
<msevwork> a zdobbie__ tut igra insurgency :D
<msevwork> a sm že govoru z njim :D
<CrazyLemon> probably
<zdobbie__> govoru si predvsem ti
<zdobbie__> spraseval
<zdobbie> ampak smo te skoz spravl!
<zdobbie> to je blo enkrat lani
<msevwork> zdobbie ja sam strelal
<msevwork> sj bom kj spet gor pršu :D
<CrazyLemon> kdaj pa'
<CrazyLemon> ?
 * CrazyLemon makes a note on his calendar
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> sorry i'm unpredictable :D
<msevwork> can't tell
<speed-> bbbad to the bone
<idioterna> msevwork: _je ze not_
<idioterna> msevwork: ne delat tega
<idioterna> msevwork: v z je tocno to, kar hoces da je
<idioterna> msevwork: un izpis z \xc5\xa1 je namenjen stroju, ne tebi.
<msevwork> vem idioterna ampak morm pomoje spremenit v človeško obliko ker vrjetn TTS zahteva človeško obliko
<msevwork> the robots are gonna get us!
<idioterna> msevwork: nc hudga, podas mu z in to je to
<idioterna> ne rabs nicesar spreminjat
<msevwork> rabm k mi začne slasha govort
<msevwork> pač vse te črke mi pove
<msevwork> k uporabljam za ta primer en offline tts
<idioterna> msevwork: ja pejstn kodo pol
<idioterna> tam kjer mu podas z
<idioterna> da vidmo kaj si narobe naredu
<idioterna> aja a to je speech synth?
<idioterna> a zna slovenske crke izgovarjat?
<idioterna> k ce jih ne zna, pol rabs https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Unidecode
<metalcamp_> kozuscek :)
<metalcamp_> hecn primer
<zdobersek> podajate z, al ž?
<msevwork> dobra idioterna
<msevwork> ma nezna jih čist
<msevwork> sam vse skup kr dobr zveni
<metalcamp_> except slash
<zdobersek> ////
<slax0r> \/
<zdobersek> FORWARD SLASH FORWARD SLASH FORWARD SLASH
<slax0r> \/\/\/
<zdobersek> robots be like, I move forward, slash that mothafucka down
<zdobersek> ezpz
<slax0r> true dat
<msevwork>  r = requests.get("https://opendata.si/promet/events/")    z = r.json()['Contents'][0]['Data']['Items'][0]['Description'].encode('utf-8')
<msevwork> to je ena varianta od z-ja sem jih več poizkušal :D
<idioterna> msevwork: ja ne
<idioterna> to je cist ok
<msevwork> ja sj
<idioterna> msevwork: kako zgleda tam k z podas speech synthu
<msevwork> pač un subprocess popen
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/YFWupG3.jpg
<msevwork> program je pa ./mimic -t "to kar hočem da reče"
<msevwork> in v temu stringu more bit human readable zapisu
<msevwork> v*
<msevwork> tale unidecode bom uporabu
<msevwork> zgleda super
<msevwork> itak se lom s slovenščino bo vrjetn še bolš izgovoru
<msevwork> :D
<idioterna> msevwork: paste the code no
<msevwork> sj sm
<msevwork> thats it
<msevwork> nism Å¡e naprej Å¡u
<msevwork> loh ti pokažem mycroft sunskill pa mi poveš če sm se kj nauču novga :D
<idioterna> msevwork: ja ne
<idioterna> msevwork: kako das z speech synthu
<idioterna> da slashe izgovarja
<idioterna> tega ni tle
<idioterna> si reku "subprocess neki"
<idioterna> ampak tega nisi pejstnu
<msevwork> nism Å¡e napisal tega
<msevwork> to mam v teoriji
<idioterna> ja kako pa pol ves da backslashe printa
<idioterna> err, govori
<msevwork> vem ker če ročno vnesem programu zapis mi tko izgovori
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/826744181578166272
<jabuk> GitLab.com Status on Twitter: "We are 60% done with the database copy"
<CrazyLemon> hah https://www.youtube.com/c/Gitlab/live
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, kaj se dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai nič..vsi gledajo v zaslon in čakajo :D
<metalcamp_> joj, msevwork :)
<Matthai> nene, kaj je osnovni problem? a je Gitlab doživel database corruption?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ne..doživel je rm -rvf :D
<CrazyLemon> na napačnem strežniku :D
<Matthai> ups...
<Matthai> backup seveda je up-to-date?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai not really :D
<CrazyLemon> there were issues with backups as well >:
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<CrazyLemon> Matthai https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GCK53YDcBWQveod9kfzW-VCxIABGiryG7_z_6jHdVik/pub
<slax0r> issues with backups?
<slax0r> nimajo backupa
<slax0r> clovk je edino preden je zacel carat naredil LVM snapshot
<CrazyLemon> well there were issues with backups
<CrazyLemon> predvidevali so da imajo backupe..pa jih niso meli :D
<CrazyLemon> So in other words, out of 5 backup/replication techniques deployed none are working reliably or set up in the first place. => we're now restoring a backup from 6 hours ago that worked
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> like I said
<slax0r> TFW you realise you ran 'rm -Rvf' on the wrong production server, http://i.imgur.com/uJfwO.gif
<msevwork> metalcamp_, Å¡ta? :D
<msevwork> aja da kao sam v teoriji :D
<msevwork> idioterna, a si ti sprogramiral unidecode
<msevwork> k je slovenski example notr :D
<idioterna> msevwork: ne, moj kolega z zemante
<msevwork> noice
<msevwork> a to je vajina firma? :)
<idioterna> je pa zelo uporabno orodje to
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> njegova je
<idioterna> moja pa ni
<idioterna> k nism kupu opcij
<msevwork> noice
<msevwork> mislm -noice
<msevwork> 'Ljubljana, , Dolenjska cesta, pri kriziscu z Orlovo ulico, mocno oviran promet zaradi gasenja objekta ob cestiscu.'
<msevwork> dela
<CrazyLemon> niti ne
<idioterna> a kr
<CrazyLemon> brez Å¡umnikov je
<idioterna> to je zdele?
<idioterna> tam je bla vcasih policijska postaja
<metalcamp_> msevwork: ta vrednost (backslash + hex) je utf8 encoded in ni isto, če podaš programu utf8 encoded spremenljivko ali "\xc4\xc4"
<idioterna> ja sam on v z nima nobenih backslashov
<idioterna> sam ni nam povedu kako z poda procesu
<idioterna> tko da ne vemo kaj narobe dela
<metalcamp_> jaz sem ga razumel, da je programu podal string "\xc4\xc4"
<idioterna> ne vemo kaj je podal
<idioterna> mislm, ocitno je dal ta string, ce je program bral backslashe
<idioterna> ampak ne vemo kako je to poskusal
<idioterna> zato ne vemo, kaj je narobe naredu
<idioterna> v z ni nobenih backslashov
<idioterna> samo v izpisi python reprezentacije stringa unicode tko interpretira
<msevwork> ja podal bi mu tist kar izpiše spremenljivka
<msevwork> to je hex z backslashi
<msevwork> in program bi to prebral z backslashi in Å¡tevilkami
<msevwork> razn če bi v unmu koraku popen al pa v kšnmu prejšnmu koraku to spremenil nekak
<msevwork> tale unidecode je kar dobra rešitev za zdj k še anglešk bere
<msevwork> sam pol k ga slovensk naučimo pa ne bo več dobr
<slax0r> srsly? se vedno?
<slax0r> cel dan ze
<slax0r> :D
<msevwork> ja zj mamo že rešitev
<msevwork> idioterna, save the day
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> http://www.piskelapp.com/
<jabuk> Piskel - Free online sprite editor
<jabuk> Piskel, free online sprite editor. A simple web-based tool for Spriting and Pixel art. Create pixel art, game sprites and animated GIFs. Free and open-source.
<slax0r> pisker
<speed-> evo mi mamo novo okrepitev
<speed-> +1 prekmurec
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> you cloned yourself?
<speed-> noap
<slax0r> vi bote tudi pocasi morali meti tam tecaj slovenscine :D
<slax0r> se bojo jodlari slovensko ucili :D
<speed-> ja
<msevwork> saves*
<msevwork> a je zdobbie častn prekmurc
<speed-> lol
<msevwork> k tok dobr umlaute meče notr v besede
<speed-> msev- kaj te ti mislis, da se to samo tak tala
<speed-> za to se mores dokazovat
<metalcamp_> idioterna: ja, to mi je jasno. predvidevam, da je msevwork testiral tako, da je izpisal python string v terminalu, ga skopiral in pognal ./mimic -t "nek random tekst\xc5\xa1"
<speed-> posthumano se to samo podeli
<speed-> ko komisija pregleda skos :D
<msevwork> jp metalcamp_ tko ja
<metalcamp_> see!
<slax0r> see what?
<metalcamp_> dislexion at piskelapp
<slax0r> piskerapp
<msevwork> haha
<idioterna> msevwork: alo
<idioterna> msevwork: spremenljivka nima nobenih backslashov
<idioterna> zato ti pa pravmo da pejstn kodo k si jo uporabu
<idioterna> ce si pejstnu backslashe si pa itak ti bukov :)
<msevwork> dobr da nism hrastov :D
<metalcamp_> the saga continues...
<msevwork> aja pol pravte da bi loh uporabljal kr "as-is"
<msevwork> no ok :).
<msevwork> dons pa na badminton :D
<idioterna> msevwork: ja ni problem v z
<idioterna> problem je v tem da ti ne razumes osnov
<idioterna> v z so čšž cist normalno shranjeni
<idioterna> ko izpises z s print to tut vidis
<metalcamp_> msevwork: man utf8 is your friend
<idioterna> ko hoces pogledat kaj je v z, so pa vsi non-ascii znaki izpisani kot hex sekvence, zato da ni dvoumnosti pri izpisu
<idioterna> ker lahko v unicode a zapises na vec razlicnih nacinov
<idioterna> a а
<idioterna> pejstn to v python
<idioterna> tkole
<msevwork> aha dojamem
<idioterna> >>> z = 'a а'
<idioterna> >>> print z
<idioterna> a а
<idioterna> >>> z
<idioterna> 'a \xd0\xb0'
<idioterna> eno je a iz ascii, torej latinica
<idioterna> eno pa iz cirilice
<msevwork> jp jp
<idioterna> zgledata enako
<idioterna> sam nista enako zapisana v spominu
<msevwork> sam un mimic ne sprejme unicodea pomoje
<idioterna> ce hoces dobit backslashe
<idioterna> ja sprobej
<idioterna> pejstn mu unicode
<msevwork> ja sj sm mu
<idioterna> mislm un k ni backslashov
<msevwork> pa je backslashe govoru
<idioterna> a je preskocu une crke
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ne mu pejstnt backslashov
<idioterna> pejstn mu čšž
<idioterna> pa ne bo backslashov govoru
<msevwork> ja to proba izgovorit ja
<idioterna> to ni isto drugac
<idioterna> >>> z = r'a \xd0\xb0'
<idioterna> >>> z
<idioterna> 'a \\xd0\\xb0'
<idioterna> >>> print z
<idioterna> a \xd0\xb0
<idioterna> a vids
<idioterna> tle so backslashi v z
<idioterna> prej jih pa ni blo
<idioterna> sam izpisal je tko, ko si hotu tak izpis
<idioterna> ce ga hoces videt loh reces
<idioterna> repr(x)
<idioterna> >>> z = 'a а'
<idioterna> >>> repr(z)
<idioterna> "'a \\xd0\\xb0'"
<idioterna> >>> print repr(z)
<idioterna> 'a \xd0\xb0'
<idioterna> a vids razliko?
<idioterna> ko ne uporabis print, se avtomaticno izpise rezultat funkcije repr()
<idioterna> ne pa tist kar je v z
<idioterna> ce uporabis print, pol se pa sprinta tist kar je v z
<idioterna> a razumes to razliko?
<idioterna> ce ne te bom se moril s tem
<idioterna> dokler ne skapiras, al pa umres!
<idioterna> k tko ne mores zivet
<msevwork> čak
<msevwork> morm prebrat :D
<msevwork> vidm razliko ja
<msevwork> pr printu je manj backslashow
<msevwork> v
<msevwork> seprav če ne uporabš print se izpiše rezultat une funkcije, če pa uporabš print se pa sprinta tist kar je v z
<msevwork> to ne zastopm čist dobr
<msevwork> pač rezultat tega da daš z pa enter je nek ne-human readable format, print pa bolj približa human readable-mu?
<msevwork> a to naj bi se nauču
<zdobbie> to, in se vec
<CrazyLemon> ne..ni point da se to naučiš ampak da razumeš zakaj z pa print z nista enaki zadevi
<msevwork> res je
<msevwork> zj sprašujem na enmu angleškmu kanalu zakaj je to tko :D
<msevwork> da ne bomo preveč kle napisal :D
<CrazyLemon> sej ti je napisal :D
<msevwork> ja sj
<msevwork> vrjetn je to zato ker morejo bit stvari med sabo kompatibilne ane
<msevwork> v pythonu
<msevwork> more bit nek standard
<msevwork> to je vrjetno unicode al kukrkol
<msevwork> in zato nemore uporabljat Å¡umnikov
<msevwork> ker morjo bit te črke zapisane v objektu v nekem formatu k ga bojo vse komponente sistema razumele
<msevwork> am i rite
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> ^ just saying that so you don't ask any extra questions
<msevwork> str pol tut representation od tega stringa da ane
<msevwork> pač isto kot print
<msevwork> or whatever
<msevwork> uglavnm ja
<msevwork> i get it
<CrazyLemon> str je readable object
<msevwork> aja pol je vseen objekt aha
<msevwork> k tist k pa printneš pa ni več objekt ampak je samo printano na zaslonu :D
<msevwork> nehajmo zj s tem :D
<msevwork> zamenjajmo temo :D
<msevwork> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/simple-menu-kde-plasma-app-launcher
<jabuk> Simple Menu Launcher Is The KDE App Launcher I've Been Dreaming Of - OMG! Ubuntu!
<jabuk> I've recently started using KDE Plasma again after several years of only poking around in GNOME-based desktops, e.g. Unity, Budgie, Cinnamon, etc. While I
<msevwork> looks good but dunno why i still preffer the look of gnome
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/01/oh-my-giraffe-ubuntu-snap-download pomoje bi ti bla tale igra všeč
<CrazyLemon> msevwork i'll pass
<zdobersek> il pourrait passer!
<matjaz> iščem en info o dockerju, odprem en issue navezan na to temo na githubu in koga vidim v komentarjih? dz0ny seveda
<msevwork> zvezda
<msevwork> car
<msevwork> :P
<dz0ny> matjaz: kater? :D
<matjaz> Add verbose option to build command #846
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> early adopter, cas cist leti
<dz0ny> 4y later je tole
<zdobersek> wat een pioneer!
<msevwork> 4 leta kasnej se pojavi msev
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> k el-nino
<yang> tu soy El Nino
<zdobersek> #ubuntu-si se je spremenil *dramatic pause* za vedno.
<metalcamp_> msevwork - keeping #ubuntu-si sharp since 20xx
<yang> dz0ny: mate kej žleda na vaših koncih ?
<dz0ny> yang: 7 stopinj je zuni
<dz0ny> dež
<dz0ny> poplave mal
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 5.2°C @01.02.2017 14:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:24:34, Kulminacija: 12:16:39, Sončni zahod: 17:08:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 44min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): -0.9°C @01.02.2017 14:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% severozahodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:20:44, Kulminacija: 12:10:12, Sončni zahod: 16:59:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 38min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<msevwork> :)
<msevwork> yang mojster za žled :D
<slax0r> msev mojster za python :D
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 4.5°C @01.02.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% južni veter 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:27:51, Kulminacija: 12:18:09, Sončni zahod: 17:08:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 9ur 40min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .yt sivi kamion piton
<jabuk> Sivi kamion crvene boje - Pokazuje pitona https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzA2K2QfSq4
<zdobersek> msev irl
<msevwork> :P
<msevwork> to morm pogledat l8r
<CrazyLemon> nisi gledal sivi kamion crvene boje?! kje za vraga pa ti živiš!
<idioterna> sjebat cete se totalno
<idioterna> al kva ze rece
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/5r9ioq/giant_worm_discovered_in_the_deep_antarctic_ocean/
<jabuk> Giant worm discovered in the deep Antarctic Ocean : pics
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<yang> Hm, kako tej Švabi prodajajo aranžmaje za Bohinj, k je pa tm hotel pogorel - http://www.ebay.de/itm/Slowenien-REISE-nach-BOHINJ-5-Tage-Hotel-Jezero-inkl-Halbpension-mit-Getranken-/361865627607
<yang>  Artikelstandort:
<yang> Bohinjsko jezero, Deutschland
<zdobersek> so nice to pet http://cs9.pikabu.ru/post_img/2017/01/30/10/1485796994186038297.jpg
<idioterna> yang: kje je hotel pogorel?
<zdobersek> pogorel? nikjer
<idioterna> men se tut zdi da yang ni cist seznanjen s stanjem v bohinju
<yang> https://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/zagorel-hotel-jezero-v-bohinju-goste-in-osebje-pravocasno-evakuirali/411741
<jabuk> Zagorel Hotel Jezero v Bohinju, goste in osebje pravočasno evakuirali :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Zaradi požara v Hotelu Jezero v Bohinju so evakuirali več kot sto ljudi, vsi gostje in zaposleni so na varnem, poškodovanih ni. Gostom so poiskali nastanitev v okoliških hotelih, škoda pa bo velika.
<yang> no, zdej si tudi ti seznanjen s stanjem v Bohinju
<zdobbie> https://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/foto-v-hotelu-jezero-po-pozaru-ze-snujejo-sanacijo/411765
<jabuk> Foto: V hotelu Jezero po požaru že snujejo sanacijo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Požar, ki je v četrtek izbruhnil v bohinjskem Hotelu Jezero, je po prvih ocenah povzročil milijonsko škodo, pomeni pa tudi velik udarec za bohinjski turizem.
<zdobbie> Delno obratovanje že konec januarja?
<zdobbie> Ker je zadnji del hotela nepoškodovan, računa, da bi konec januarja lahko začeli obratovati s spodnjimi nadstropji in zadnjim delom hotela.”
<zdobbie> zdej pa tudi ti
<upd_>   right-left, right handed ye CCW ane ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/je-pro-plus-z-novimi-paketi-krsil-pravila-konkurence/413984
<jabuk> Je PRO Plus z novimi paketi kršil pravila konkurence? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Agencija za varstvo konkurence je proti PRO Plusu uvedla postopek preverjanja kršitev protikonkurenčne zakonodaje zaradi nedavnih dogovorov o distribuciji njihovih programov.  Agencija je v ...
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/FocusHome/status/826824753621131266
<jabuk> Focus Interactive on Twitter: "Insurgency: Sandstorm is being showcased at the #WhatsNext Focus press event! @InsurgencyGame https://t.co/c5aTliBz9g"
<zdobbie> is it? next?
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<Limona> jebala vas anglecina
<CrazyLemon> angleščina*
<zdobbie> neki je asplodal vCelju
<CrazyLemon> Eksplozije na prostem
<CrazyLemon> 1.2.2017 17:23
<CrazyLemon> CELJE
<CrazyLemon> Eksplozija plina, Mariborska cesta, Celje
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> tolk vem tudi jaz
<CrazyLemon> you do now
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/eksplozija-plina-v-celjskih-podzemnih-jaskih/414004
<jabuk> Eksplozija plina v celjskih podzemnih jaških :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<jabuk> V Celju je okoli 18. ure ekplodiral plin v podzemnih jaških. Del Celja ob Mariborski cesti je zaprt za ves promet. Vzroki eksplozije še niso znani, je poročala novinarka TV Slovenija Saša Kisovec.
<zdobbie> CJELE UNDERGROUND
<zdobbie> "Eksplozija je bila tako močna, da je odprla pokrove jaškov, pri čemer je ena oseba padla v jašek, a se je iz njega tudi sama rešila." how
<CrazyLemon> twas leonardo
<CrazyLemon> https://cmdchallenge.com/
<jabuk> Commandline Challenge
<speed-> ena za msev-a :p
<Limona_> o lepa
<CrazyLemon> ma se mi zdi da je en error ali js ne razumem naloge :D
<dz0ny> rm -rf ?
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/IfGuwVj6#t-dfIbwOvZaLaSR55LiL2jaV
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> a ni to prav?
<Limona_> nevem kako grepat tab characterje
<dz0ny> egrep -ir "\tneki" *.log
<Limona_> grep -P "\t" file
<CrazyLemon> ^
<Limona_> samo mi izpise
<Limona_> ne nardi pa da je prav
<Limona_> tak da nevem
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne če sm js enako napisal pa dela
<Limona_> meni izpise a c e
<Limona_> pa ne gre naprej
<Limona_> hehe
<Limona_> es borket
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> moraš preštet vrstice
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da dodaj | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Limona_> ah
<Limona_> na ta nacin
<Limona_> kek
<Limona_> dobro i'm done :P
<CrazyLemon> a že :D
<Limona_> meh, sredi programiranja sem
<Limona_> nimam vec sivih celic danes
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/jarv/cmdchallenge/blob/master/challenges.yaml no evo ti cheatcodes :P
<CrazyLemon> zvezdica mi je manjkala!
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rpZ2Bkz11U
<jabuk> Incendio Portezuelo - YouTube
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/wpy6kxyt38dy.png
<Limona_> jebes ameriko
<slax0r> kaj ti pa je amerika naredila?
<Limona_> i've been happily married for Program received SIGSEGV (core dumped)
<CrazyLemon> jebala vas anglecina
<Limona_> ^ da
<slax0r> jebala tebe slovencina zgleda :P
<Limona_> pizda ce bi hotu po anglesko sprehat, bi sel na #kerikolidrugkanal
<pitastrudl> [TRIGGERED]
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> saj si pa ti anglesko sprehal
<zdobbie> did you mean: [SPROŽEN]
<slax0r> kek
<Limona_> hahaha
<Limona_> [SPROŽEN] 10/10
<pitastrudl> :DD
<pitastrudl> lmao
<slax0r> se za sumnik se je ded potrudil
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIWZPlblpug
<jabuk> The White House Is Photoshopping Trump's Hands- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk> Last week a reporter suggested that the White House altered a photo to make President Trump’s hands appear bigger. Her theory was eventually debunked, but it...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kako je šlo danes rogliču?
<zdobbie> ne vem
<zdobbie> kje vozi?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie valencia?
<CrazyLemon> danes je bil team TT
<zdobbie> ne vem, nc me ni poklicu
<metalcamp> dz0ny: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S-Kxgx33CA
<Limona_> damn not bad
<dz0ny> metalcamp: gud
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGLQWuIgIg
<jabuk> RUFUS - Innerbloom (H.O.S.H. Remix) - YouTube
<jabuk> Description from this song and if you like it BUY NOW! @ Beatport http://www.traxsource.com/track/3746256/innerbloom-h-o-s-h-remix No copyright infringement ...
<skyx> dz0ny: danes te pa ni bilo v poligon? :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<dz0ny> sodišča, pogrebi
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a veš kje je to?
<dz0ny> k po 6letih na ircu bi te enkrat pa vseen v živo vidu
<dz0ny> .yt kunst kmfdm
<jabuk> KMFDM- KUNST https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7T-iX41IFxc
<zdobbie> kvaj ste mel?
<zdobbie> aha, lolops
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v tem vrstnem redu ali obratnem?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny verjetno hekovnik place al kaj je že?
<dz0ny> pod
<dz0ny> pod hekovnikom
<CrazyLemon> tehnološki park al kaj je tista zadeva kjer se hipsterji zadržujete
<zdobbie> nad JU
<CrazyLemon> jugoslavijo?
<dz0ny> tam k so cigare včasih zvijal pa zad
<idioterna> tobacna tovarna
<idioterna> ni tehnoloski park to
<idioterna> med trzasko cesto pa zeleznco je
<idioterna> majo clo parkirisce za avtomobile zdej
<idioterna> ceprov ce s kolesom prides ti zrihtam free nocitev
<CrazyLemon> aja..vem kje je tobacna..mislim 'vem'
<CrazyLemon> vidu sm jo enkrat!
<CrazyLemon> na sliki!
<skyx> poligon :)
<skyx> slo devops meetup je bil danes
<Limona> a kdo ve kak rsync dela
<Limona> algo
<idioterna> imenuje se rsync algo
<idioterna> naceloma razdeli datoteko na kose, primerja checksume za vsak kos in jih transfera cez
<idioterna> kosi niso enako veliki
<idioterna> neke vrste bisekcijo se gre se mi zdi
<idioterna> se kar ucinkovit je
<Limona> rabu bi kak papri
<Limona> papir
<Limona> meh jebes
<Limona> ne bom tople vode odkrivu
<idioterna> sej je
<idioterna> https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15-749/READINGS/required/cas/tridgell96.pdf
<Limona> danke
<idioterna> aha rolling checksum je uresnic
<idioterna> pa pol vlece window cez cel file in si zapisuje gape
<Limona> ah
<Limona> meh, http://www.rasterbar.com/products/libtorrent/
<Limona> bom uporabu
<idioterna> ne vem kaj delas, tko da tezko komentiram
<Limona> mah naredu bom en file updater
<Limona> oz patcher
<Limona> a mi lahko kdo pove, kako torrent ve kdo ma file validation
<Limona> ima torrent file notr zapisanega masterja?
<Limona> oz za checksum ipd
<Limona> oz tracker
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> torrent file ma chunk checksume
<idioterna> vsaj zdi se mi no
<idioterna> ze dolg je kar sm cital
<Limona> ja sam kak ves kdo ima najnovejso verzijo
<Limona> ce se fili sploh spremenijo?
<idioterna> a se loh spremenijo?
<idioterna> tega se nc ne spomnem
<dz0ny> ne smejo se
<dz0ny> Limona: poglej si od googla/coreos updater
<dz0ny> omaha al kak se ze rece
<CrazyLemon> .github omaha updater
<jabuk> https://github.com/google/omaha
<Limona> ne najdem nic na temo
<jabuk> ---Google Update for Windows
<jabuk> https://github.com/Crystalnix/omaha
<jabuk> ---A fork of Google Omaha client (as known as Google Update)
<jabuk> https://github.com/Crystalnix/omaha-server
<jabuk> ---Google Omaha server (as known as Google Update)
<Limona> o dank
<zdobbie> much dank
<zdobbie> real meme
<CrazyLemon> .gif dank
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/ExYQhwnfUzgLm.gif
<yang> http://imgur.com/gallery/JsAeI
<jabuk> I travelled Australia alone. It was terrible. - Album on Imgur
<jabuk> Album with topic of Storytime, tagged with  and ; uploaded by Boedith. I travelled Australia alone. It was terrible.
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-02
<dk_> kaj dogaja?
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> /o/
<metalcamp_> o/
<slax0r>  /o\
<slax0r> kaj pa ko je mali petek \o/
<speed-> \o/
<speed-> -||-
<speed-> do infinity!
<slax0r> aww yiss
<jabuk2> https://i.reddituploads.com/54277d76e2524567a65bf6105367eb5c?fit=max&amp;h=1536&amp;w=1536&amp;s=07658189d24973fa9e295046c46f5c91
<slax0r> "URI signature match failed"
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> samo se
<speed-> hm 7ur
<speed-> treba zdrzat
<speed-> samo... faceslaps
<slax0r> to gres na 4 cike pa 2x na wc pa je mimo ;)
<speed-> ze sem 20min pavze koristo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> tak da si zamisli
<speed-> kelko vole man :D
<idioterna> napacno sluzbo mas
<slax0r> meni se tudi ne da danes nic
<idioterna> meni se ful da, sem sel zjutraj s kolesom
<idioterna> tko da se mi nic bolj groznega ne more zgodit cel dan :)
<slax0r> to pa zato ker ne delas za avstrijce :)
<metalcamp_> idioterna: lej kaj si naredil, msev- si včeraj čisto prestrašil z razlago o kodiranju znakov
<speed-> eh vredi so avstrijci
<speed-> pa avstrijke tudi :D
<speed-> samo zdaj bi ze bil cas
<speed-> ka dobimo neke nove kefice :)
<idioterna> ka so pa kefice?
<speed-> znas.. kefa
<speed-> to pa je mala kefa :)
<speed-> + v mnozini haha
<zdobersek> sounds sexist
<idioterna> kefa je kufe?
<speed-> nevem ka je kufe :)
<idioterna> kava?
<slax0r> picka
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> pr nas temu recemo muca
<idioterna> razn ce misls kot osebo
<slax0r> osebo ja
<idioterna> pol pa js ponavad recem dekle
<slax0r> bejba
<slax0r> bi blo bol primerno ;)
<msevwork> dobr jutr
<slax0r> shit
<idioterna> everyone pretend like nothing is going on
<slax0r> hide!
<idioterna> quick!
 * msevwork has gotten you bois
<slax0r> http://media.gettyimages.com/photos/businessman-with-lamp-shade-on-head-picture-id200411451-001?s=170667a
<slax0r> you did not
<msevwork> hahaha
<msevwork> o what a nice lamp
<msevwork> let me turn it on :D
<slax0r> plz don't
<msevwork> with some coding questions :P
<slax0r> :D
<msevwork> just kiddin'
<msevwork> dons mate dopust fantje :D
<zdobersek> aja?
<slax0r> nic ne sprasuj
<slax0r> odpri sampanjec zdobersek
<slax0r> preden si premisli
<slax0r> :D
<msevwork> dons bom sam prijetno klepetal z vami, nič vprašanj :D
<metalcamp_> *grabs popcorn*
 * msevwork goes for a cupper of hot herbal tea
<speed-> dopust mamo \o/
<speed-> idioterna ja kefica je pickica
<speed-> :)
<speed-> msevwork kak si se pa te to odloco
<idioterna> pickica?
<msevwork> treba poskrbet za zadovoljstvo odgovorjevalcev na vsake tolk :D
<idioterna> pod to besedo si js predstavljam yanga recimo
<CrazyLemon> *new word alert*
<speed-> ne take vrste pickica haha
<msevwork> pa kaj to pomen kefica
<msevwork> a je to na Å¡efica kj
<idioterna> ne, sej je povedal
<idioterna> "dekle"
<speed-> msev- si pravo da nebos gluposti spraseval!
<metalcamp_> :D
<speed-> drot kefa
<speed-> ves ka je
<msevwork> suho dekle :D
<speed-> stvar za kefati :D
<speed-> in te je to nekak se preneselo :)
<speed-> kefa (-e)	1. privlačna (mlada) ženska, 2. krtača
<speed-> 1. V kopališči vidiš tü pa tan kakšo kefo., 2. Zemi eno kefo, pa si spucaj čevle.
<speed-> according by sobotainfo slovar :D
<idioterna> ni svoh izraz
<speed-> krtaca ^^
<speed-> fak to se zdaj nebi spomno sam po sebi
<speed-> pa ce se mi gre za zivljenje :)
<msevwork> loh je tut krtača zgleda
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> da se podrgneš z njo
<speed-> ja
<metalcamp_> msevwork: ti je že podal primer - drot kefa
<speed-> ^^
<metalcamp_> samo s tisto se ne bi dolgo drgnil :>
<speed-> samo zdaj pa spet
<speed-> kak je drot po slovensko haha
<slax0r> drot kefa, za uhe pucat
<metalcamp_> žičnata krtača
<msevwork> ja
<msevwork> drot razumemo
<metalcamp_> finally!
<CrazyLemon> .sskj kefa
<jabuk2>      kefalopod  gl. cefalopod ♪
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> juhu!
<speed-> razumemo se
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> .sskj kefalopod
<idioterna> sam to pomen da dekleta k si odstranijo sramne dlake ne spadajo v ta izraz, imo
<jabuk2>      kefalopod  gl. cefalopod ♪
<CrazyLemon> fo
<speed-> idioterna to se samo nanasa na kefanje
<speed-> na dejanje!
<speed-> :))
<idioterna> a kefanje pomeni spolni odnos
<msevwork> idioterna, vrjetn tut une ne k so bolj na bushy side k so preveč mehke...k krtača more bit trda pomoje
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon:   http://fran.si/iskanje?View=1&Query=kefa
<metalcamp_> idioterna: tudi lahko :)
<slax0r> idioterna: kefanje je umivanje
<idioterna> kr confusing
<slax0r> hrdanje bi lahko bil spolni odnos :)
<speed-> hehe
<msevwork> haha
<idioterna> najprej sn se okefal, pol sm kefal, pol sm se mogu pa skefat al kaj
<slax0r> najpre jo skefles, te njo pa shrdas
<speed-> tocno tak kak pravi slax0r
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> te lahko vzemes kefanje kak foreplay
<speed-> haha
<idioterna> ja mislm ta k se js z njo druzim ma zlo lustno krtacko
<speed-> te pa pride hrdanje :)
<idioterna> kaj pa hrdanje pomen kadar ni v kontekstu spolnosti
<slax0r> drgnenje
<slax0r> speed-: cez pol leta bojo vsi prekmurci tukaj
<slax0r> ;)
<speed-> ja
<idioterna> aha, sej to je pa tudi smiselno
<slax0r> lahko pa tudi z kefo hrdas
<idioterna> ja mislm sej je prav da se narecja popularizirajo
<slax0r> torej, drgnes z krtaco
<idioterna> to je del kulture tukej
<slax0r> :)
<idioterna> ja sej to sm si predstavljal, k sem zjutrej pocel to
<idioterna> no, z roko po krtaci pac
<speed-> ja ja
<speed-> ne se zgovarjat zaj :D
<slax0r> moremo en #ubuntu-si meet naredit v prekmurju, vas pelama se malo gor na goricko
<speed-> haha
<msevwork> zj mi je ena k sm jo planiral pecat napisala da me ena njena kolegica (k še mjčkn bolš zgleda od nje hoče spoznat), zj pa nevem kero bi začel pecat k sm se že prpravu na to :D
<slax0r> tam se vcasih midva ne vema kaj govorijo
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> #ubuntu-pr ?
<speed-> ja ovi so harderji
<speed-> celo kaki starejsi hjao
<speed-> saj jena jena ste vidli ali?
<idioterna> ma tut ce gres na kras al pa v rezijo al pa kam tam mas tezave
<metalcamp_> slax0r: aprila? ubuntu release pary & ubuntu meet
<msevwork> slax0r, nice :D
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4s3LgZFTRA&t=44s
<jabuk2> JenaJena - YouTube
<jabuk2> goričke somare
<speed-> ce slucajno se kdo ni vido :)
<metalcamp_> joj
<msevwork> a je sfw
<speed-> safe je
<msevwork> k mam eno tečno sodelovko zravn
<slax0r> je
<idioterna> speed-: ja sej mislu sem pac po uni krtaci k je mal nad kefico al kako se rece
<slax0r> tak nisce ne bo razumel msevwork :D
<metalcamp_> podnapisi so :D
<msevwork> ampak bo šla kmal v Krko pa dobim eno luštno zravn :D
<speed-> vsakodnevno zivljenje na gorickem
<metalcamp_> verjetno edino narečje, kateremu po defaultu dajejo podnapise zraven
<slax0r> idioterna: ja itak, kerokoli narecje se lahko odpelje v tak ekstrem da drug ne bo razumel kot tisti ki zivijo tam
<idioterna> sploh lublanscina
<speed-> lol naslov jet udi dober
<speed-> goričke somare :)))
<idioterna> k mors bit mulo iz new yorka da razumes
<msevwork> revež je v stiski :D
<speed-> idioterna mah to ka delajo v lj
<speed-> je pa ze cist mimo
<idioterna> ti si biv tri lejta star!
<msevwork> lublanščina: "je safr faco furov pa kruzov po fletu"
<msevwork> sick :D
<speed-> jaz mam rajsi neke starinske besede
<idioterna> ja sej to mamo tut tle v lj
<speed-> kak pa to bedarijo
<idioterna> mislm vsaj moj deda je tko govoru pa mojim frocom je blazno smesno to
<idioterna> pa zdej oni v soli to
<idioterna> "pr mej zunej"
<speed-> ko  vzemejo anglesko pa predelajo v slo pa se okrajsajo pa nevem ka vse
<slax0r> msevwork: kaksno koruzo?
<idioterna> "gavtroze porezou pa u sajtrgo zmetou"
<speed-> slax0r, kukarco!
<msevwork> "cruise-ov"
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> saj sem razumel :)
<msevwork> uglavnm sick
<slax0r> samo da je faco fural, pa cruis-al po stanovanju
<slax0r> safr nimam pojma
<msevwork> današnja mladina :D
<slax0r> pa kaj pomeni faco furat tut ne
<slax0r> furat je vozit, ali?
<msevwork> lol
<speed-> ja verjetno
<msevwork> jp
<napsy> ka pa pomen da 'faco furas'?
<slax0r> je vozil obraz in se sprehajal po stanovanju?
<msevwork> dj mal v kontekst vse besede no
<speed-> ali pa si je drogo v faco fural?
<idioterna> safr faco furat pomen surlo vlect
<speed-> evo
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> kujati se.
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> adijo pamet
<speed-> to resno nucas lokalnega tolmaca
<idioterna> no mogoce ne cist dobesedno
<idioterna> loh bi blo tut cmerat se
<idioterna> al pa kisat
<idioterna> zadnjic me en kolega klice
<idioterna> "ej, outlook se mi je skisu"
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> pa ka si mu pravo
<speed-> vrzi cuker na njega :)
<idioterna> da nej thunderbird zacne nucat
<speed-> ja saj prej tudi pridem do sodelavca
<speed-> pa ma a4 list z git komandami gor
<speed-> pa ga gledam
<speed-> pa ga vprasam, ce se zaveda, ta stvar pred njim, kompjuter, da ma opcijo za pisanje pa se shrani si lahko
<speed-> pa tudi kasneje odpre! :D
<yang> https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/libreplanet-discuss/2017-02/threads.html
<jabuk2> libreplanet-discuss (thread)
<speed-> drugace pa ja, meeting v prekmurju? :)
<speed-> na pravi strani reke mure
<metalcamp_> this ^
<idioterna> hm jah
<idioterna> ce bom v sloveniji pridem
<idioterna> al pa v avstriji tudi lahko
<speed-> evo jaz mam en dober piknik plac
<slax0r> kefe do? :D
<speed-> samo drot
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ka te za seuf pucali :D
<slax0r> tuj dobro
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> saso de lejko sau?
<slax0r> de ga pistila telko? :D
<speed-> tezka de
<speed-> zadnjic je tak zmagal
<speed-> njemi pravin pa daj ajde ideva nekan na pivo
<speed-> ov pa meni
<speed-> pa ka si ti nori, jes nesmin nadvor delati nej pa ka bi na pivo sau :D
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<speed-> na sestanek na magno je sau z sefon
<speed-> pa jiva ze 2 vori nega
<speed-> neven ka jima delajo :)
<slax0r> ziher kufre v priklaznik nosita
<slax0r> :D
<msevwork> a boste zame kšno mlado kefo zrihtal na piknik :P
<slax0r> drotkefo
<metalcamp_> za grill :)
<matjaz> jest za msevwork prinesem sprintan man page tolla man
<matjaz> toola*
<slax0r> torej, man man
<matjaz> tako
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> matjaz, js nemorm bit hujši man kukr sm :D, tut če mi boš man man prnesu :P
<msevwork> a je kšna posebna beseda za avto v prekmurščini :D
<slax0r> niti ne
<Limona> wagen
<msevwork> köle tole lah dodate :D
<speed-> telige
<speed-> :D
<speed-> za malo slabse zadeve haha
<metalcamp_> stare gare :)
<speed-> telige = samokolnica
<msevwork> !g python concatenate string
<msevwork> ovo ne radi bo treba ročno :D
<msevwork> kok je lahko
<msevwork> preveč lahko :D
<msevwork> Barry White - Let The Music Play
<msevwork> za melanholično vzdušje
<idioterna> msevwork: +
<msevwork> also good and useable for love-making, oz hrdanje
<msevwork> za naše prijatelje na drugi strani Mure :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> kolk mas pa ti prakse s tem love-making
<msevwork> dost :)
<msevwork> sm mel od grobih do nežnih tko da poznam oba pola :D
<idioterna> a z istim spolnim partnerjem?
<speed-> ena ga tepla druga pa tolazila
<idioterna> a hkrati?
<idioterna> i wonder how that would work
<idioterna> "good cop bad cop intercourse"
<msevwork> ne hkrati ne tok slavn pa nism :D
<msevwork> edin kšna je mela kdaj v eni osebi oba pola :D
<msevwork> ampak men sicer bl pašejo nežne
<msevwork> nemaram da sm pol vs popraskan po hrbtu
<msevwork> od ene se mi je praska celila pomoje 2 mesca
<idioterna> ja sej to se da uizi zrihtat
<idioterna> najdes si eno tako agresivno k si nohte grize
<idioterna> pa nimas tezav
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> jsm tut cel spekter preizkusil, ampak vse z isto partnerko
<CrazyLemon> si tudi nohte grize?
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16473915_10102055084117002_3556410917020497931_n.jpg?oh=84049ceff638354533bbcc81898ffe2b&oe=590979EA
<msevwork> idioterna najs
<msevwork> da je za vse variante pripravljena :D
<msevwork> hehe sami praški
<msevwork> yang a boš bildal
<msevwork> :D
<yang> msevwork: to majo americani tako "zdravo" hrano
<yang> iz ZDA je fotka
<slax0r> kitty does not approove
<msevwork> še kšno sliko od unih supersize menijev bi mogu najdt
<msevwork> to si prov ne predstavljam kok je večji burger tm k pr ns
<yang> Don't F*** with sisters http://sendvid.com/ayxtmlnt
<yang> msevwork: večjega od horseburgerja že težko pojes
<msevwork> neupam ta link odpret :D
<speed-> cist sumljivo ha :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: hm, vcasih tut ja
<idioterna> yang: nimam flasha, ne dela mi
<yang> sej ga jaz tut nimam pa mi dela
<idioterna> pol mam pa ocitno se bl tight security
<idioterna> pac neke popupe je hotl delat
<msevwork> js trenutn ublock uporabljam
<msevwork> nevem a obstaja še kj bolšga
<msevwork> a kle smo pol sami gnome-arji a kšn kde uporablja?
<msevwork> zj me ma da bi si probov kšn udobn kde desktop tut zrihtat
<msevwork> čeprov sm doma v gnomeu
<msevwork> sam bad je k njihovi paneli nimajo intellihidea
<msevwork> kukr npr dashtodock
<idioterna> js kde uporablam
<idioterna> ze skos
<idioterna> gnome nism nikol prebavlu
<idioterna> too gtky.
<zdobersek> gtkist!
<msevwork> idioterna, dj pošl screenshot
<msevwork> priporočam ti kde arc temo pa paper ikone :D
<msevwork> arc dark*
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> nikol nism spreminjal teme :)
<msevwork> pismo kko mate vsi stock zmerm
<msevwork> no dobr vsi lih ne
<msevwork> ti pa zdobersek
<metalcamp_> ain't nobody got time for that
<idioterna> sej nimam stock, kde mam :)
<CrazyLemon> nimate paper teme ikon?! what kind of pro users are you guys!? bunch of wannabes i say! bunch of wannabes!
<zdobbie> true pro users that don't bother with unity
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16387872_1345186958837392_631506623387113143_n.jpg?oh=3703f80fd6d1b48fc2050f270e2a06c2&oe=594175F8
<CrazyLemon> dear lord almighty
<zdobersek> the f
<msevwork> kašne feltne ma
<msevwork> zgledajo čist zdrgnene
<msevwork> ej idioterna mogoče bi si tole naštimal http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/simple-menu-kde-plasma-app-launcher
<msevwork> dobr zgleda
<idioterna> zakaj to men pravs :)
<idioterna> js v kde sam alt-f2 stisnem
<idioterna> pa natipkam eno al pa dve crki
<idioterna> pa enter
<msevwork> Yup, emoji support in LibreOffice
<msevwork> aja krunner
<msevwork> ja to je zakon krunner
<msevwork> sj js pa windoze key v gnomeu pa tipkam
<msevwork> kko bi si prevedu tale stavek "moja služba je bl na štrapac narejena" - a to pomen da se matra v službi?
<msevwork> a kaj
<msevwork> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/shots-annotate-screenshots-ubuntu-app
<jabuk2> Quickly Take + Annotate Screenshots on Ubuntu with Shots - OMG! Ubuntu!
<jabuk2> If you're looking for a simple way to quickly capture desktops and add a few annotations, we've found an app that you'll want to try. Shots (stylised as --
<msevwork> evo zj bom to uporabljal za pošiljat slikovna vprašanja vam
<Limona> kde ma to ze gor
<Limona> afaik
<msevwork> ja itak kde ma vse
<msevwork> preveč opcij :D
<msevwork> mogl bi "simple mode" nardit
<msevwork> pol bi zmagal in zdominiral
<msevwork> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fon/gramofon-modern-cloud-jukebox evo folk prodaja raspberrypije z mopidyjem kot glasbene stolpe :D
<upd_> http://i.imgur.com/K4PN37m.png
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/EsKaLiDiNg/status/826931187256000512
<jabuk2> Tim Hess on Twitter: "Pro Tip: Save time brushing your teeth by adding toothpaste to your food instead"
<upd_> Žena mi je zdnjič predlagala, da se greva igrat zdravnike. Razveselil sem se. Začelo se je tako, da sem moral dve uri čakati pred vrati spalnice, potem pa me je naročila za čez šest mesecev!?!? Ker me je žena dala na čakanje, sem šel k drugi na samoplačniško varijato in prišel takoj na vrsto...
<CrazyLemon> .yt cold war kids love is mystical
<jabuk2> Cold War Kids ~ Love Is Mystical (NEW SONG!) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7YqRJDR4dI
<msevwork> haha upd
<msevwork> oh ja
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno work?!
<CrazyLemon> očitno bo nekdo zaprosil za povišico!
<Limona> ob 5ih
<Limona> to je tko
<Limona> sred dela :P
<zdobbie> Spoštovani g. Anderluh,
<zdobbie> pišem z namenom pohvale vasega zaposlenega, M. S, ki je danes v službi ostal do petih.
<zdobbie> Upam si celo trditi, da je ta dan res trdno delal, menim namreč, da lahko to predpostavljam z dokajšnjo mero samozavesti zaradi njegove (ne)aktivnosti na Freenode IRC kanalu #ubuntu-si.
<zdobbie> Temu seveda sledi, da so imeli produktiven dan tudi vsi ostali, ki so bili med dnevom prisotni na dotičnem IRC kanalu.
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da bi moral tukaj uporabiti desni prilastek! just my hunch!
<zdobbie> 'tukaj'
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi da bi moral tukaj ^ uporabiti desni prilastek! just my hunch!
<CrazyLemon> but above
<zdobbie> Čestitke M.S. -- še na mnogo prepognjenih proteinov!
<zdobbie> S spoštovanjem, zdobersek
<msevwork> haha dobr slogan
<msevwork> prepognjeni proteini
<msevwork> za vikend pa zgleda nč nau s smučanjem
<msevwork> bo dž
<idioterna> a u hribih?
<msevwork> jp
<msevwork> zdobbie, ni to funny no tele zgodbe :D
<idioterna> ka se pa pol rolas, ce ni funny? :)
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/HfK8SMl.jpg
<idioterna> http://www.cc.com/video-clips/gdsj0c/the-daily-show-with-trevor-noah-president-trump-is-america-s-biggest-snowflake
<jabuk2> President Trump Is America's Biggest Snowflake-The Daily Show with Trevor Noah - Video Clip | Comedy Central
<jabuk2> Neal Brennan puts President Trump's whiny tendencies into perspective.
<msevwork> nč fajn se mejte fantje
<zdobersek> (09:40:07 AM) msevwork [~msev@stargate.ki.si] entered the room.
<zdobersek> kva pizda zdej praznik iz tega delamo
<CrazyLemon> iz česa?
<zdobersek> ja kolk dolg je  ostal na sihtu
<CrazyLemon> did you forget da si _TI_ tisti, ki je pisal g. Anderluhu!?!?
<zdobersek> ja zdej mu moram pa se enrkat!!!
<zdobersek> enkrat
<CrazyLemon> hm.. should i apply or not http://careers.hotjar.com/o/hotjar-hero-europe ? i wanna be a hero and malta sounds nice..for a vacation destination :)
<yang> Malta je brezveze, 400.000 prebivalcev pa otok je manjši od Brača
<CrazyLemon> so.. koliko jih ima pa ljubljana?
<yang> pa še verjetno 500.000 turistov na višku sezone
<yang> Oni proizvajajo elektriko iz nafte in na enem delu otoka majo to elektrarno, pa kr fino smrdi
<yang> Drugace vidis lahko celoten otok iz letala http://imgur.com/a/YkNAb
<yang> kukr vids ni  kaj dosti zelenja
<CrazyLemon> The average yearly temperature is around 23 °C (73 °F) during the day and 16 °C (61 °F) at night.   <-- all i care about
<yang> klima je pa u redu ja
<zdobbie> sam smrdi!
<yang> smrdi sam tam ko majo elektrarno
<yang> Tkole zgleda elektrarna http://imgur.com/a/NSXkR
<zdobbie> I care this >< much
<zdobersek> gg gitlab
<metalcamp> https://scontent.fbeg1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16427294_1572051899474849_4329213391280010576_n.jpg?oh=c28980092eeb5bb48a264fd45cdfb566&oe=59034FE3
<metalcamp> 502 bad gateway
<dz0ny> more like you need more memory :)
<dz0ny> https://blog.simos.info/how-to-install-libreoffice-5-3-on-ubuntu-16-04-from-snap/
<jabuk2> How to install LibreOffice 5.3 from snap on Ubuntu 16.04 (and others) – Mi blog lah!
<dz0ny> .yt solaris retro
<jabuk2> Retro Stefson  ▲ Solaris https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZCVR4OaFNQ
<idioterna> sm mislu da bo SunOS 5.4
<upd> aj kdo naročen na  HR&M revijo
<CrazyLemon> .imdb arrival
<jabuk2> Arrival |11 Nov 2016 116 min| Drama, Mystery, Sci-Fi
<jabuk2> When 12 mysterious spacecraft appear around the world, linguistics professor Louise Banks is tasked with interpreting the language of the apparent alien visitors.
<jabuk2> IMDB:8.3/10 (113,438 glasov) | Tomato: 8.4/10 301 reviews (users: 4.1/5 59136 reviews)
<jabuk2> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2543164
<CrazyLemon> kr awesome movie
<idioterna> 1080p je ja
<idioterna> ce rab kdo magnet
<idioterna> aja pa slo-tech tema je tut awesome
<idioterna> kjer so ugotovil da gre za radikalno feministicno propagando
<CrazyLemon> coz women know 'everything' ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQGR_PC0VKo
<jabuk2> EXCLUSIVE Footage From "Star Wars: Episode VIII - The Last Jedi"- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk2> A lot of people are speculating about what the title of Episode VIII means. Speculate no longer. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the offi...
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kak primer resumeja? IT resume ali CVja.. which one is better? a je europass cv v redu?
 * CrazyLemon bo poslal application na hotjar
<idioterna> how about sinjar
<CrazyLemon> sam če mi boš napisal resume
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja loh ti pokazem svojga
<idioterna> https://bou.si/cv.pdf
<CrazyLemon> holy publications!
<CrazyLemon> :)
 * CrazyLemon tips his fedora to idioterna 
<zdobbie> "I ride bicycles, play bass guitar and walk the dog to keep fit and sane." :/
<skyx> https://www.pipi.si/
<jabuk2> Pi Pi
<idioterna> zdobbie: 2015.
<zdobbie> ja, jasno
<yang> Ali veš, da te lasten avto brez stroškov bencina stane skoraj 400 EUR na mesec?!
<yang> dobr nakladajo
<idioterna> yang: to je legit cifra
<yang> ja, ce imas avto v vrednosti nad 100.000 eur
<yang> to pomeni da bi bil tak strosek 5000 eur letno (brez bencina)
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> 400 na mesec je strosek za golfa.
<idioterna> brez bencina.
<yang> ok lahko obrazlozis ?
<idioterna> ja tolk stane
<yang> kaj stane ?
<idioterna> met golfa
<yang> ne bo drzalo
<idioterna> ja pac ne znas racunat, kako nej ti pomagam
<yang> razen ce imas takega, da moras 300 eur vsak mesec za servis placat
<idioterna> mene prov zanima kako ti to racunas, da prides s 100 evri skoz
<idioterna> aja, mogoce teb kdo podari avto
<yang> 350 je registracija z vsemi stroski
<idioterna> 500 je pa kasko
<yang> najvec stane bencin
<idioterna> 300 na mesec je pa leasing
<idioterna> loh nimas leasinga, pa mas 250 amortizacije na mesec
<idioterna> se vedno vec k 400
<upd> toj tko k da bi računal kolk te stane ogrevanje letno :d
<CrazyLemon> strošek avtomobila ni samo cifra ki jo plačaš za gorivo,zavarovanje,vinjeto ampak tudi izguba vrednosti
<yang> kupis avto za 500 eur
<yang> in mas 500 eur letno stroskov z bencinom vred
<yang> pa si resil problem
<upd> http://focus.si/kaj-delamo/programi/mobilnost/izracun-stroskov-avtomobila/
<jabuk2> Focus |Izračun stroškov avtomobila
<upd> ESEČNI STROŠEK AVTOMOBILA
<upd>  151
<upd>  EUR waw
<CrazyLemon> 206€ here
<CrazyLemon> ~2.5k€
<upd> bencinar :p
<idioterna> men zracuna 250 za avto od babice
<idioterna> je pa res da je mal drazji od starga puntica
<upd> idioterna, kaj pa kolo
<yang> ce mas bicikel za 5 jurjev tud zgubljas na vrednosti
<yang> kolk sploh stanejo taka kolesa, ki so na tour de france ?
<idioterna> upd: ksne 30-40 na mesec
<idioterna> yang: ampak js mam bicikl za jurja, k je star zdej 3 leta
<CrazyLemon> yang ~10k
<idioterna> pa je se k nov.
<yang> CrazyLemon: pa se to jih  imajo par v rezervi
<CrazyLemon> yang če je par 3-4 na kolesarja..potem ja
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 4-5
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kako to da nimaš maila v CVju?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: da me ne spamajo.
<idioterna> (ker CV posiljam po e-mailu)
<yang> idioterna: kva je fora pr pralnem stroju da leti ven skozi odtocno ceve neka plasika ?
<yang> kaj se mi boben lusci ?
<CrazyLemon> "economic technician" kaj za vraga je to en naziv :D
<yang> idioterna: kok racunas za pregled pralnega stroja
<idioterna> nc ne racunam
<idioterna> kje pise economic technician
<idioterna> ekonomski tehnik se drugac prevede
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nok.si/register/economic-technician/
<jabuk2> Slovenian Qualifications Framework Register » Naziv vašega spletnega mestaEkonomski tehnik/ekonomska tehnica
<CrazyLemon> http://www.europass.si/files/userfiles/europass/IZPOLNJEN%20_PRIMER%20EkonomskiTehnik%20SSI%2015-5-2013.pdf
<CrazyLemon> tudi tukaj piše enako
<CrazyLemon> pa akademija oxford iz srbije bre pravi http://www.akademijaoxford.com/en/economic-technician-fourth-degree-off-vocational-education.php :D
<CrazyLemon> torej "finished vocational school as a economic technician" ?
<CrazyLemon> graduated*
<idioterna> nekak dvomim da je to sensible prevod no
<CrazyLemon> idioterna js tudi
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne najdem druzga
<idioterna> js tut ne
<CrazyLemon> torej..kaj je tukaj storiti?
<CrazyLemon> naj se označim kot tehničara ali naj bom brez srednje šole :D
<idioterna> no idea really
<idioterna> no ajde
<idioterna> bom poguglu
<idioterna> aha zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> why dont you believe in my google-fu
<idioterna> ekonomski tehnik prevedejo v bürokaufmann
<idioterna> bürokaufmann pa v komercialist :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je bil prejšnji program :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma zdaj so to tisti ki končajo višjo
<idioterna> nimajo tega
<CrazyLemon> meh..bom dal economic technician pa je
<CrazyLemon> a je legit experience če naštejem vse kar sm naredu za ubuntu.si stran? :)
<CrazyLemon> ali to bolj spada pod hobi? :D
<idioterna> zakaj
<idioterna> pomoje je legit
<idioterna> mogoce ni sicer professional, sam
<idioterna> you don't have to pretend you know this :)
<CrazyLemon> know what? :d
<CrazyLemon> sj sprašujejo samo za html pa css experience
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> a veš tist k narediš novo stran pa ti je čist vseeno za redirecte? No..FRI je tak :)
<CrazyLemon> vse kar gugl najde je ali težave ker je https link tega pa oni več nimajo
<CrazyLemon> ali pa tisto kar ni https pa je 404
<upd> .prevedi rejuvenation
<CrazyLemon> pomlajevanje?
<upd> no idea
<upd> http://www.pvl-zuendungen.de/cms-en/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=73&Itemid=74
<jabuk2> Rotor Types
<jabuk2> Joomla! - dynamische Portal-Engine und Content-Management-System
<idioterna> pomladitev
<idioterna> je rejuvenation
<upd> ja sam kaj so s tem mislili tam..
<idioterna> kje
<idioterna> to je nek error
<idioterna> <td width="8%"><span id="result_box" class="short_text" lang="en"><span class="hps">rejuvenation</span></span></td>
<idioterna> tkole je napisan
<upd> k lol
<CrazyLemon> kak je pa prevod 'disclocirana'
<CrazyLemon> i.e. 'disclocirana enota'
<skyx> locena enota?
<idioterna> remote unit
<CrazyLemon> ty
<skyx> CrazyLemon: a se za kak job prijavljas? :P
<CrazyLemon> skyx mja..da vidim mal a je fajn delat za startup ali ne :)
<skyx> kater startup?
<CrazyLemon> hotjar
<skyx> nice :)
<skyx> za kaksno delo pa to?
<CrazyLemon> support i presume
<skyx> good luck, naj ti uspe! ;)
<CrazyLemon> tnx :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da uspe..perksi zgledajo kul
<CrazyLemon> pa urnik je tak kot si ga sam sestaviš
<CrazyLemon> tko da..fingers crossed :)
<skyx> nice
<skyx> kje pa sedaj delas?
<CrazyLemon> its..complicated :) ni preprostega odgovora na to vprašanje :D
<skyx> no problem ;)
<upd> pice razvaža s kolesom po kopru!
<CrazyLemon> with a catch..those pizzas are frozen!
<upd> :d
<idioterna> bofrost?
<CrazyLemon> ne..kaj je že bilo pred bofrostom?
<idioterna> family frost?
<CrazyLemon> to ja!
<idioterna> tudldidldidlduuuu
<idioterna> a to? :)
<CrazyLemon> to to :D
<CrazyLemon> ni več tega žal
<CrazyLemon> poleti občasno pride tip iz Umaga/Reke/somewhere down there pa predvaja dalmatinske pesmi pa sprašuje če bo kdo 'svežu ribu' :)
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> čeprav cena je dokaj visoka..ima high quality robo :)
<CrazyLemon> parkrat smo kupili pri njemu.. zdaj pride v vas.. pride direkt pred hišo
<CrazyLemon> čaka a bo kdo pršu vn.. pol niti ne gre naprej po vasi ampak se obrne in gre naprej
<idioterna> hehe
<skyx> bi bil ze cas za web frost :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx evo biznis ideja..dronefrost :)
<CrazyLemon> pa obratuješ samo pozimi :D
<skyx> hehe
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-03
<upd> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-02-02/firestorm-coming-draft-trump-executive-order-may-deny-services-gay-transgender-peopl
<jabuk2> Firestorm Coming: Draft Of Trump Executive Order May Deny Services To Gay, Transgender People | Zero Hedge
<jabuk2> A draft executive order circulating the Trump administration would dramatically expand legal protections for individuals, organizations and employers on grounds of religious beliefs, and would potentially allow the denial of services to gay and transgender people, unleashing a firestorm of protests across the nation.
<jabuk2> M 1.4 > 10.km  V od METLIKE @03/02/2017 02:17:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+15.45+E
<jabuk2> M 1.3 > 12.km JZ od BREGINJA @03/02/2017 02:37:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+13.31+E
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> ~F~ ~R~ ~I~ ~D~ ~A~ ~Y~
<napsy> \o/
<slax0r> T G I F F
<zdobbie> heeey, the first F stands for FECKEN
<slax0r> does it?
<slax0r> what if it stands for FINALLY?
<zdobbie> humm
<slax0r> but you were right though
<speed-> morgen
<speed-> FICKEN
<slax0r> ^
<speed-> jebemtis
<speed-> umrl bom danes
<slax0r> I just died in your arms tonight?
<speed-> pregloboko pogledel v kozarec
<speed-> :D
<speed-> spal ene 4ure
<speed-> :(
<slax0r> bolnisko bi vzel ;)
<speed-> hja
<zdobbie> uporabljej bolj plitke kozarce
<speed-> mja
<speed-> to bi mi med uporabo mogel povedat :)
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus | Uporabljajte bolj plitke kozarce
<zdobbie> nimas vec izgovorov
<speed-> :)
<speed-> https://faizmills.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/glass.jpg
<metalcamp_> jutro
<zdobbie> howg
<slax0r> zug zug
<zdobbie> wubwubwubwubwubwubwubwubwubwub
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIG3MyY3Lso recimo
<jabuk2> Russian Lullaby - Butch Clancy dubstep - YouTube
<jabuk2> Follow Butch Clancy to stay updated: http://www.facebook.com/OfficialButchClancy Butch Clancy's soundcloud - http://soundcloud.com/butchclancy
<slax0r> wtf
<slax0r> rm -rf dir/ directory not empty
<slax0r> I FECKEN KNOW
<metalcamp_> zdobbie: halp ^
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/hBdS
<slax0r> well fuck you too
<speed-> whoareyou
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> whoami
<zdobbie> noneofyourbusiness
<slax0r> if only gitlab had that issue couple days ago
<matjaz> WOOP WOOP
<matjaz> COFFEE
<matjaz> FIRDAY
<matjaz> FRIDAY FFS
<matjaz> LET'S ALL CLOCK OUT EARLY
<matjaz> YES
<metalcamp_> matjaz: you got some special coffee over there :>
<speed-> yezzz
<speed-> TWELVE O'CLOCK
<pitastrudl> https://i.redd.it/39osp23p6hdy.png
<metalcamp_> ping
<jabuk2> metalcamp_: pong
<metalcamp_> zatišje pred nevihto...
<idioterna> a misls da se mu je enter tipka pokvarla
<CrazyLemon> here's a task for you guys... dokler js grem nekaj prigriznit dejte vi debatirate about my strenghts and weaknesses
<CrazyLemon> go!
<idioterna> jah to je pa dost easy
<idioterna> strength je da si crazy, weakness pa da si lemon
<zdobersek> strengths: stomach stretchability
<zdobersek> weaknesses: ankles and knees
<msevwork> <metalcamp_> zatišje pred nevihto...  --> a se to name nanaša? :)
<metalcamp_> predvidevam, da gre za retorično vprašanje
<yang> .vrme lj
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk2> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @03.02.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 95% jugovzhodnik 0.4 m/s (1.4 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:23:04, Kulminacija: 12:16:56, Sončni zahod: 17:10:47
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 9ur 47min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> zdobersek, you forgot one weakness
<matjaz> age
<zdobersek> ayyy
<idioterna> o msevwork
<idioterna> kaj ti kej dons ne dela?
<msevwork> glava :D
<msevwork> neki modificiram en force field, da bo bolj stabilna simulacija
<CrazyLemon> [14:28:32] * msevwork has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<CrazyLemon> its definitely friday
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a to pomen da mormo zdele surgat zacet?
<CrazyLemon> thats a definite no
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da je čas za kosilo
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reuJ8yVCgSM
<jabuk2> SWITZERLAND SECOND#everysecondcounts #srf #deville - YouTube
<jabuk2> Swiss Response to "The Netherlands welcome Trump in is own words" from the dutch TV-Show "zondag met lubach". https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELD2AwFN9Nc Off...
<metalcamp_> https://github.com/veggiemonk/awesome-docker
<jabuk2> GitHub - veggiemonk/awesome-docker: A curated list of Docker resources and projects
<jabuk2> awesome-docker - :whale: A curated list of Docker resources and projects
<yang> dz0ny: haha
<idioterna> mhm, the jews never came back
<idioterna> strange.
<idioterna> as trumpy as a joke can be
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk2> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10°C @03.02.2017 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 78% jugozahodnik 3.3 m/s (11.9 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:23:04, Kulminacija: 12:16:56, Sončni zahod: 17:10:47
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 9ur 47min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> vroce je zuni ja
<idioterna> pa oblaki se pocas neki trgajo
<yang> ja iz nule na +10
<jabuk2> M 1.5 > 5.km SZ od PIVKE @03/02/2017 16:13:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.71+N,+14.16+E
<idioterna> jugo piha gor na hribih
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujqr11AeMSA
<jabuk2> Trump and The Illuminati Rising - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 51 - YouTube
<jabuk2> Trump and The Illuminati Rising - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 51 Pre-order my new book at: http://HowToBeUltraSpiritual.com/ Ultra Spiritual T-Shirts: http:...
<matjaz> a kdo ve, kako onemogočit physical touchpad knofe?
<matjaz> libinput
<idioterna> z dletom?
<zdobbie> odpres ohisje, par stvari prevezes, pa si konc
<matjaz> funny guys all around
<idioterna> ce bi imel boljsi odgovor, bi ponudil tistega, majkemi
<matjaz> verjamem
<matjaz> sej ne vem če se sploh da
<matjaz> vsaj v libinput docsih nič ne piše
<matjaz> lynxlynxlynx, IP ti leaka
<zdobbie> Snowden would be conflicted?
<zdobbie> and anotha one
<zdobbie> have a classic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcsM4HUEwVw
<matjaz> zadnji Grand Tour je hilarious
<zdobbie> also boring
<CrazyLemon> lih zdaj grem gledat
<CrazyLemon> them cars tho..uff
<matjaz> Dubai knows what's up
<zdobbie> do u bai?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/03/ios-cracking-tools-fbi-released/
<jabuk2> iOS cracking tools reportedly used by FBI released to publicEngadgetEngadgetsavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesavesharesaveshareear iconeye icontext file
<jabuk2> Last year, the FBI ordered Apple to help crack the iPhone 5c owned by Syed Farook, one of the shooters in the 2015 attacks in San Bernardino. Apple refused, and...
<matjaz> fakin M$ ej
<matjaz> releasal so Git Virtual File System
<matjaz> GVFS ...
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ja rabjo ga
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-04
<jabuk2> M 1.1 > 13.km JZ od HRASTOVELJ @04/02/2017 03:39:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.43+N,+13.79+E
<jabuk2> M 1.3 > 14.km  J od HRASTOVELJ @04/02/2017 04:42:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.39+N,+13.86+E
<jabuk2> M 1.3 > 9.km JZ od HRASTOVELJ @04/02/2017 04:42:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+13.83+E
<zdobbie> https://i.redditmedia.com/Ty7LiIK-N25fnnunjvomgX_4RC0J81atA4HeforET7w.jpg?w=649&s=12b223f463aad7db554497ffb9384c63
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): 4°C @04.02.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 91% jugovzhodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:19:27, Kulminacija: 12:14:09, Sončni zahod: 17:08:51
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 9ur 49min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> pr abitantih je bil potres
<zdobbie> !g abitant
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: can u confirm
<zdobbie> kr spodobne temperature za danes
<zdobbie> ampak je vse posodran po cesti
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> can confirm
<zdobbie> potres al soder?
<idioterna> soder
<zdobbie> sam zarad vseh teh avtomobilistov!
<CrazyLemon> i can not
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9.5°C @04.02.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 88% jugozahodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:23:56, Kulminacija: 12:20:18, Sončni zahod: 17:16:40
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 9ur 52min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> še vedno je vse premočeno
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk2> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 4.8°C @04.02.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 94% severovzhodnik 0.2 m/s (0.7 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:24:04, Kulminacija: 12:18:31, Sončni zahod: 17:12:58
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 9ur 48min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/827720686911291392
<jabuk2> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Minecraft https://t.co/lU1YzJjLOZ"
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/PrissSoares_/status/827579332080050181
<jabuk2> Priscilla on Twitter: "The printer for our POS systems at work got hacked lmao https://t.co/ZHX2PVIaC0"
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/msev.png
<CrazyLemon> has to be
<CrazyLemon> there is no other explanation
<CrazyLemon> also..v zadnjih 3 mesecih je bilo povprečno 5k unique visitors, 10k unique pageviews pa okrog 14k pageviews
<CrazyLemon> pretty good stats :)
<CrazyLemon> air strike! North Koreans are here!
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp yup
<CrazyLemon> povprečno na mesec*
<metalcamp> not too shabby
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NjkfHbK6BE
<jabuk2> Lithuania welcomes Trump | Laikykitės ten su Andriumi Tapinu - YouTube
<jabuk2> Please turn on subtitles. | As you know from now on it will be America First. And Netherlands wants to be the second. It is OK - they are not even a real cou...
<idioterna> trumpas.
<speed-> jo
<krt57> .Vreme hrastnik
<jabuk2> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 9°C @04.02.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 80% severozahodnik 1.7 m/s (6.1 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:19:56, Kulminacija: 12:14:53, Sončni zahod: 17:09:49
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 9ur 49min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/MITHyperloop/status/825871420638978048
<jabuk2> MIT Hyperloop on Twitter: "First ever vacuum tube Hyperloop run: watch the wheel #MITHyperloop @SpaceX @hyperloop #maglevworks https://t.co/0TXlOT7bk6"
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9°C @04.02.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 90% severozahodnik 3.3 m/s (11.9 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:23:56, Kulminacija: 12:20:18, Sončni zahod: 17:16:40
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 9ur 52min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<krt57> .Vreme hrastnik
<jabuk2> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 9.1°C @04.02.2017 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 77% južni veter 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 07:19:56, Kulminacija: 12:14:53, Sončni zahod: 17:09:49
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 9ur 49min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> stupid rain
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL09PL-bzbM
<jabuk2> America First, Belgium Second! (BELGIUM REACT TO THE NETHERLANDS WELCOMES TRUMP) #EverySecondCounts - YouTube
<jabuk2> After the German Reaction video "German Second", Belgium decided to make also a reaction video named "Belgium Second". A Parody of the Viral Trend "The Nethe...
<zdobbie> slovenia je ze second?
<CrazyLemon> .imdb lavender
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk2> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> .imdb lavender
<CrazyLemon> FU
<zdobbie> arrival
<zdobbie> good shit
<CrazyLemon> aye
<zdobbie> solid feminist propaganda too
<CrazyLemon> tots
<CrazyLemon> awesome.. chrome 56 ima možnost 'Predvajaj' :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-05
<zdobbie> ONE OF US? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3xZwZrWMAAw3wq.jpg
<CrazyLemon> us?!
<CrazyLemon> when was the last time you were on your bike?
<zdobbie> yaysus
<zdobbie> dva tedna nazaj na trenazerju
<idioterna> yesterday
<yang> idioterna: query
<CrazyLemon> trenazerju..pha
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOXB2DEwOWg
<jabuk2> Apexape - Joy & Pain (Philip George Remix) - YouTube
<jabuk2> Selected - Music on a new level. » Spotify: http://bit.ly/selectedspotify » Facebook: http://on.fb.me/22t6pEf » Instagram: http://bit.ly/1Z6tc9F Buy & Stream...
<msev-> a vi mate kšne premium spotify pa te fore, da mi lahko kšne podobne komade poiščete za en dost skomercializiran komad k mi je všeč
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ti si zihr avtoriteta za "čefurko" :D
<zdobbie> ~lmao~
<msev-> drgač bi rd kšn podobn komad temu Clean Bandit - Rockabye ft. Sean Paul & Anne-Marie [Official Video]
<msev-> pa kšn nov balkan hitič :D
<msev-> kej podobnga temu ★ Manche & Rale & Armani - Ove godine [HD] (Fame & Flame)
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- res je.. ker sm edini na *ić kle sm specialist za turbofolk
<CrazyLemon> ti sam povej kaj te zanima vse ti povem
<msev-> odlično :D
<msev-> :P
<msev-> kaj se zj posluša CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- a na turbofolk sceni?
<msev-> valda, učer sm bil na Dari, pa me ni presenetla ful slab glas :D
<msev-> Seka tut ni bla dobra
<msev-> nevem kaj se splača it, kera ma dobr glas
<CrazyLemon> ceca?
<CrazyLemon> https://liliputing.com/2017/02/report-intel-launch-kaby-lake-chip-amd-radeon-graphics.html
<jabuk2> Report: Intel to launch a Kaby Lake chip with AMD Radeon graphics - Liliputing
<msev-> ja ceco mam v avtu :D
<msev-> sam pomoje nč ne pride v SLO
<msev-> 39 2 pa Pile :D
<speed-> guten morgen
<zdobbie> *this fucking channel*
<speed-> what's with this channel
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus
<msev-> zdobbie, posluša sam zvok computer fan-a :D
<metalcamp>  msev-, u serious?
<msev-> nah just kiddin'
<metalcamp> u better :)
<CrazyLemon> he's not kidding...sadly
<msev-> use poslušam :D
<msev-> elektroniko najrajš, kšn progressive house
<msev-> sam če eno tako luštno blondo furam pol morm vrtet balkan :D
<msev-> pa dobr tut men kdaj paše za dušo :D
<metalcamp> če moraš vrtet balkan zaradi ženske, potem je skrajni čas, da ponastaviš filter :)
<msev-> a ti slikco od nje pokažem
<msev-> pa boš vidu da je moj filter filigransko nastavljen :D
<CrazyLemon> no dej
<metalcamp> ni potrebe
<CrazyLemon> pls do
<CrazyLemon> zanima me a je polnoletna
<CrazyLemon> :>
<metalcamp> someone call the medic
<msev-> 24 let
<msev-> čak bom pokazal slikco bom dal na drive
<lowk3y> re
<msev-> zanč sm jo pelal v Villach
<msev-> v V-klub :D
<msev-> vsake 10min me je spraševala, a sva že tm
<msev-> :D
<msev-> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3RkZXRUVzc2xXc0k/view?usp=sharing  Å pela ji je ime
<jabuk2> pic.png - Google Drive
<CrazyLemon> dej ne bluzi..špela ji je ime pa posluša balkan
<CrazyLemon> noway!
<msev-> ja
<msev-> fix
<msev-> čak ti bom pokazal še eno sliko k zgleda k paris hilton
<msev-> js bi jo sam zasipaval z evri
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> with single dollar bills??
<msev-> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3MC1XcDVOTy1felU/view?usp=sharing
<jabuk2> pic2.png - Google Drive
<msev-> at least 5euro bills
<msev-> a ste pogledal
<CrazyLemon> nope..zdobbie ni
<msev-> ni pa prov pametna no...anglešk ful slabo govori
<msev-> sm ji mogu kej prevest
<metalcamp> msev-: koliko časa si iskal prvo sliko na pinterestu?
<msev-> nemšk sploh ne zna
<msev-> lol metalcamp
<msev-> to je njena prikazna slika na facebooku
<msev-> sj se bom z njo slikal skupaj pa boste vidl :D
<msev-> Å¡e mene
<msev-> od frenda sestra je zato se poznamo :D
<msev-> drgač bi blo težje spoznat
<CrazyLemon> men zgleda kot da govori angleško https://twitter.com/blondebitch300
<metalcamp> this
<metalcamp> sem ravno mislil prilepit
<skyx> lol :D
<msev-> uresnic slabo govori
<msev-> tko besede pozna
<msev-> sam slabo tvor stavke
<msev-> nemšk pa nč ne zna, še k sm ji povedal kaj mora rečt je 2 besedi vmes spustila :D
<msev-> pa skoz snema snape :D
<CrazyLemon> sounds like she had lots of fun
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> indeed
<msev-> zj bom pa še pokazal k ma enga stalkerja kakšn zgleda :D
<msev-> mislm ni stalker
<msev-> pač kdr ona dela v lokalu jo pride ene 3 ure gledat :D
<msev-> https://www.facebook.com/jan.decman
<jabuk2> Jan Dečman | Facebook
<jabuk2> Jan Dečman je na Facebooku. Pridruži se Facebooku in se poveži z Jan Dečman in ostalimi, ki jih poznaš. Facebook omogoča ljudem, da delijo, ter ustvarja...
<msev-> kle loh jo najdete pol notr :D
<msev-> med prijatelji :D
<msev-> nevem kaj temu tipu ni jasn
<msev-> nj si mal standarde zniža :D
<CrazyLemon> ti pa lubosumn ane :>
<skyx> o fak tega model na videz poznam :>
<skyx> modela*
<matjaz> jest tud!
<CrazyLemon> js ga ne!
<skyx> matjaz: sosolca? :D
<matjaz> nope
<matjaz> sam spomnim se ga
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> dejmo zdej eno resno debato?
<skyx> seveda :)
<matjaz> a se da udev rule napisat za točno določen USB device?
<CrazyLemon> se da
<CrazyLemon> next question
<matjaz> no!
<matjaz> vem da se da glede na dev name. a se da na UUID?
<msev-> matjaz a me dons nadomeščaš :D
<matjaz> USB HDD v mojem primeru
<CrazyLemon> na uuid se da ja
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/udev#Writing_udev_rules
<jabuk2> udev - ArchWiki
<CrazyLemon> idvendorja določiš pa idproducta
<CrazyLemon> oh..pa celo serial lahko
<CrazyLemon> awesome..tega nism vedu
<matjaz> glihkar gledam to ja
<matjaz> lets automate even more!
<CrazyLemon> next question pls!
<matjaz> msev-, your turn
<CrazyLemon> meh..grem gledat skoke
<CrazyLemon> :P
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAblPpo3V1c&list=PLLPNOV3F3KnZTyc5FVCT2-VQtFfqTbUSm&index=19
<jabuk2> La isla bonita salsa remix - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj boš avtomatiziral?
<matjaz> da se mi backupi posyncajo na zunanji USB disk ko ga priklopim
<CrazyLemon> matjaz zakaj preprosto nimaš ves čas priključen usb disk
<CrazyLemon> ?
<matjaz> ker je to offsite backupo :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ni offsite če moraš bit onsite da narediš backup :D
<matjaz> jah glej, samll steps :D
<matjaz> small*
<matjaz> rule upošteva, job se požene, ampak mi usbguard nagaja
<matjaz> hm
<CrazyLemon> whitelist it
<matjaz> ID_FS_LABEL
<matjaz> ID_FS_UUID
<matjaz> yes!
<CrazyLemon> you da man!
<matjaz> it works!
<CrazyLemon> apache?
<msev-> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_AH-64_Apache
<jabuk2> Boeing AH-64 Apache - Wikipedia
<speed-> la isla bonita!
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyM7sw4lVSk
<jabuk2> Alizee- La isla bonita - YouTube
<jabuk2> MUY BUENO
<speed-> tale je najjaca! :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the founder
<CrazyLemon> .imdb arrival
<CrazyLemon> fu**ing apis!
<zdobbie> apis schmapis!
<CrazyLemon> 02/04/17 - Error 503/The service is unavailable! I KNOW! I've been working throughout the night trying to track down the bot/script/attack causing this issue, it's not normal activity as someone decided it was a good idea to open over 50+ concurrent connections and spam 300+ million requests an hour.
<zdobbie> 'I KNOW!'
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/AX2uz2XYkbo
<jabuk2> The Founder Official Trailer #1 (2016) - Michael Keaton Movie HD - YouTube
<jabuk2> Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK: http://bit.ly/1QyRMsE Follow us on TWITTER: h...
<metalcamp> ping
<jabuk2> metalcamp: pong
<CrazyLemon> you know what would be useful
<CrazyLemon> en bandwith limit gui stuff program application
<CrazyLemon> odpreš izbereš app iz seznama kateremu želiš omejit bw
<CrazyLemon> in omeji na nastavljeno vrednost
<matjaz> za to je bil včasih netlimiter ja
<matjaz> sem že sam iskal alternativo
<CrazyLemon> .github netlimiter
<jabuk2> Ni zadetkov :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<matjaz> winblows only
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/mariusae/trickle
<jabuk2> GitHub - mariusae/trickle: Trickle is a userland bandwidth shaper for Unix-like systems.
<jabuk2> trickle - Trickle is a userland bandwidth shaper for Unix-like systems.
<CrazyLemon> ne piše kako se uporablja ne nič..ffs mariusae
<CrazyLemon> oh
<CrazyLemon> .apt trickle
<jabuk2> trickle {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety (16.10), zesty}
<CrazyLemon> EXAMPLES
<CrazyLemon>      trickle -u 10 -d 20 ncftp
<CrazyLemon>      Launch ncftp(1) limiting its upload capacity to 10 KB/s, and download capacity at 20 KB/s.
<CrazyLemon> sweet :D
<matjaz> ne moreš pa prilagodit že zagnane aplikacije?
<CrazyLemon> ne :/
<matjaz> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003_Boeing_727-223_disappearance
<jabuk2> 2003 Boeing 727-223 disappearance - Wikipedia
<matjaz> lol
<CrazyLemon> useles tal trickle
<CrazyLemon> še chromea noče zalaufat
<matjaz> v chromeu lahko omejiš bandwidth
<CrazyLemon> matjaz chrome je bil le primer
<matjaz> no sej, sam povem da se da
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> per tab tudi!
<CrazyLemon> The only limitation, so to speak, is that trickle will not work with statically linked applications or binaries with the SUID or SGID bits set since it uses dynamic linking and loading to place itself between the shaped process and its associated network socket.
<CrazyLemon>  tale ray croc je bil kr proper bastard
 * CrazyLemon just watched the founder
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: udba?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna no time for conspiracy
<CrazyLemon> that was fast..and efficient
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sam ti nis bil na mumblu?
<CrazyLemon> sm sm
<zdobbie> napacen kanal
<zdobbie> skor se mi ni splacal slusalk odvijat
<CrazyLemon> js jih nism!
<CrazyLemon> and like i said before..ni bil napacn kanal sam napacn game
<CrazyLemon> sm poslušal gringota pa t3ja :D
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> stupid rain
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DpspOXs1rM
<jabuk2> The Rise and Fall of Yahoo! - YouTube
<jabuk2> Correction: I was supposed to say sold for 10% of what Microsoft offered not 1%. Yahoo! was once one of the most valuable companies on earth, recently they'v...
<matjaz> .time ny
<jabuk2> Trenutni čas v New York, NY, USA je 17:06
<matjaz> oz.
<matjaz> .time arizona
<jabuk2> Trenutni čas v Arizona, USA je 15:06
<matjaz> damn, kva delam!
<matjaz> .time dallas
<jabuk2> Trenutni čas v Dallas, TX, USA je 16:06
<matjaz> :thumbsup:
<idioterna> I tried reading The Art Of The Deal, but I couldn't get past the fourth chapter 11
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-29
<jabuk1> M 2.3 > 6.km  V od METLIKE @29/01/2018 01:09:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.64+N,+15.4+E
<jabuk1> M 1.3 > 6.km  S od ORMOŽA @29/01/2018 02:16:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.46+N,+16.14+E
<Guest19605> https://youtu.be/ltzy5vRmN8Q - heh
<jabuk1> Burger King | Whopper Neutrality - YouTube
<jabuk1> The repeal of Net Neutrality is a hot topic in America, but it can be very difficult to understand. That’s why the BURGER KING® brand created WHOPPER® Neutra...
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> hali halo
<msev-> <CrazyLemon> matjaz dz0ny a se da kje videt amazfit synced data na webu? -> a ni kao s stravo možno povezat
<msev-> a sam ni vseh podatkov al kaj
<msev-> https://github.com/botmakerdvd/amazfit_exporter too friggin complicated :)
<jabuk1> GitHub - botmakerdvd/amazfit_exporter
<jabuk1> Contribute to amazfit_exporter development by creating an account on GitHub.
<dz0ny> msev-: un dnevni hr pa sleep data
<msev-> kao piše da zipline tm okol soče obratuje celo leto
<msev-> sam zihr pozim noben ne gre k je mrzlo :)
<zdobbie> => ni guzve
<zdobbie> => idealen trenutek za zipline experience
<msev-> včer sm bil pa po Y grapi na Vrtači, ful fajn je blo :)
<slax0r> https://twitter.com/tobiaschneider/status/957317886112124928
<jabuk1> Tobias Schneider on Twitter: "Fitness and social media company Strava releases activity heat map. Excellent for locating military bases (h/t to @Nrg8000).https://t.co/n5RWcI7BJF… https://t.co/GOufHqMUja"
<msev-> retardi
<speed-> ti !!
<speed-> aja sori sem mislo da meni pravis
<msev-> ne no
<msev-> ti si car :) vojaki so retardi
<msev-> ameriški specifično :)
<speed-> ka so ti pa naredili?
<speed-> abused much?
<msev-> ja ne pač svoje položaje izdajajo zto k se trackajo s travo :D
<msev-> s stravo?
<msev-> *
<msev-> shizzle moje tipkanje dons
<slax0r> welcome to information era...
<msev-> moj bratranc Å¡e kr ne uporablja smartphonea
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> kje pa pise da ga moras?
<idioterna> zakaj so pa ameriski vojaki specificno retardi
<idioterna> ce ocitno tut ruske vojaske baze tko vidis
<slax0r> ker so americani
<slax0r> pa to so ameriski vojaki tekali po ruskih bazah
<msev-> lačn sm in nisem izpostavljal vseh narodov :D
<msev-> hahah
<slax0r> ampak ti si specificno izpostavil ameriske vojake
<slax0r> ze to da si povedal da so vojaki retardi je narobe
<slax0r> retardi so tuti izven vojske
<idioterna> unpatriotic.
<slax0r> tudi*
<idioterna> https://i.redd.it/01l250e9tvc01.jpg
<idioterna> awkward.
<pitastrudl> what a shitty suprise
<zdobersek> twist: they weren't stealing gasoline
<slax0r> double twist: electric bus
<speed-> but maybe they just wanted to steal shit
<slax0r> maybe they will steal our code then
<speed-> oh snap
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/qlqu1zdo4xc01.jpg
<matjaz> now you know
<slax0r> thanks?
<msev-> dobr no :D lačn si ful drugačn :D
<msev-> zj sm pa sit
<msev-> aj kdo od vs potapljač, zanima me kašn je feeling na 25m globine
<msev-> a te ful ušesa bolijo oz. a se da lepo nekak pritisk izenačt
<speed-> v muri nemres tak globoko
<idioterna> komot izenacis
<idioterna> stisnes nos pa pihnes skoz evstahijevo cev
<b4d> msev-: ce gres na 25m pa probas izenacit ne bo slo, ce pa vsake par metrov pihnes ni neke panike, ce si zdrav
<b4d> uglavnem ce te usesa bolijo delas nekaj hudo narobe
<slax0r> mene bolijo ze pri 3-4m
<msev-> zanimivo b4d, kolk močno morš pa pihnt :)...k sm gledal da so ostanki avionov pa ladij kšni kul ravn na globini okol 25m :D
<msev-> na Arubi pa take fore :D
<msev-> #bucketlist
<slax0r> predvidevam da toliko da vsaj izenacis pritisk?
<metalcamp> speed-: :D
<CrazyLemon> lol @ mimovrste.. "valentinovo zanjo" pa predlagajo set posode :D
<slax0r> link/pic or it didn't happen
<b4d> msev-: ja nic kej dosti ne rabis, ce ne gre se pa malo dvignes
<idioterna> ja jasno sprot izenacujes
<idioterna> problem je bl na gor
<idioterna> k ne smes prehitr
<idioterna> k nc ne boli, sam mehurcki ratajo v mozganih
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<sasa84> helow slax0r, idioterna, zdobbie ...IN OSTALI :)
<idioterna> dan
<slax0r> ellow sasa84
<slax0r> how are ya on tis fine evenin'
<CrazyLemon> tits*
<slax0r> how are your tits on tis fine evenin'?
<CrazyLemon> ^
<slax0r> sasa84: ^
<slax0r> we need info
<slax0r> pics or it didn't happen
<zdobbie> ab lahko ne
<msev-> idioterna, neki bova iz aliexpressa spet naročila (iz Nemčije sicer) en gimbal od Yi-ja..ti bom prek paypala nakazal funds :)...seprav če greš s potapljaškim inštruktorjem itak ni panike ane... ti on pove kdaj se morš ustavljat pa te fore
<zdobbie> gdo naroca?
<msev-> js :D
<idioterna> loh js dam pic
<idioterna> no tits tho
<slax0r> idioterna: od man tits?
<slax0r> eh, potem pa brezveze
<b4d> msev-: kaj pa ce gres lepo na tecaj pa se vse to naucis_
<slax0r> b4d: kako narocat iz aliexpressa? a to ze tudi obstajajo tecaji
<slax0r> wait...
<slax0r> potapljanje
<slax0r> ok
<b4d> pomojem tudi to :D
<slax0r> naw, tecaji so for pussies msev-
<slax0r> dive in, head first
<slax0r> if it hurts, it just means its working
<msev-> haha
<msev-> b4d kok pa stane tečaj :)
<msev-> sam to bi js tko parkrat v življenju delal
<msev-> ni to moj primaren šport tko da se mi pomoje ne splača
<msev-> a ti maš vso opremo b4d in se redno s tem ukvarjaš?
<slax0r> http://www.potapljanje-atlantis.si/ceniki-storitev/
<jabuk1> Cenik potapljaški tečaji in storitve
<slax0r> literally 5s google
<slax0r> pa se to 5s samo zato ker nam net nekaj zajebava in je pocasen
<msev-> drago :), js bi bil nitrox diver da bi NOZ odpru in bi Å¡opal :P #jk
<msev-> fak slax0r kok počas, kvaj to
<slax0r> ma ne vem, ocitno kdo spet pornice dol vlaci
<idioterna> a pod vodo
<msev-> a tvoji tamali
<msev-> kok so stari
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> msev-: zaenkrat ne vlacim mulcev zraven v sluzbo
<msev-> a pol Å¡e nisi remote :D
<slax0r> nope
<CrazyLemon> v primeru da se misliš potapljat 25m bodo itak vsi hoteli dokaz da imaš tečaj ali pa boš ga opravil tam po hitrem postopku :)
<idioterna> jsm bil remote
<idioterna> zdej sm pa local
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/smarna-odzgorej-2.jpg
<idioterna> kam sm su pa ne povem, k yanga ful prevec ferbc matra
<CrazyLemon> sj yanga ni kle!
<idioterna> kva pa ves
<idioterna> walls have ears
<idioterna> bots have logs
<CrazyLemon> true that
<slax0r> yangs have fake nicks
<msev-> https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box/pp_736121.html?wid=21&utm_source=mail_api&utm_medium=mail&utm_campaign=GB_weekend_180126_1516963814&eo=3vbd9LhkUmnD8RL3
<jabuk1> W95 TV Box 2GB RAM + 16GB ROM-$32.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com
<jabuk1> Just US$32.99 + free shipping, buy W95 TV Box online shopping at GearBest.com.
<msev-> wut moja cena je 28usd..še mal točk porabm in bo pod mejo za ddv :)
<zdobbie> aha, aha
<zdobbie> letis cez alpe
<zdobbie> zgleda pozen dan
<zdobbie> ergo slikas na zahod
<zdobbie> ergo letis prot severu
<idioterna> kam pa nej bi letel
<idioterna> ce ne na sever
<zdobbie> emigriras
<zdobbie> zih u nemcijo!
<idioterna> zdobbie: zih!
<idioterna> v nemciji majo cistilke 1800 place
<idioterna> v sloveniji je 120.000 brezposelnih
<idioterna> tudi tebi se ni uspelo v svico odseliti
<idioterna> <slovenske novice url>
<idioterna> /yang
<zdobbie> 80k jih je
<zdobbie> 90-80
<idioterna> vsak ma pravico do svojega mnenja!
<zdobbie> le napacno mnenje bi blo treba obdavcit
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 9044.67, low: 8865.82, high: 9510.00, bid: 9068.59, ask: 9077.84
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 963.23329189 (0.105645 BTC)
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 11241.98, low: 11037.77, high: 11820.01, bid: 11222.01, ask: 11238.98
<idioterna> met bitstamp prav da je 943
<idioterna> 1 eth
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 962.26180909 (0.105695 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/sS55752750/status/958030631375704070
<jabuk1> .sS.! on Twitter: "Government Slovenia device infected with malware. Screenshots, and webcam shoots :( REPORTED TO CERT SLOVENIA.#malwaremustdie #malware… https://t.co/j6guQQc5ig"
<CrazyLemon> ogromno težav s straniščem
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo kak usb bluetooth dongle?
<CrazyLemon> če je mini toliko boljše :)
<zdobbie> JAZ
<CrazyLemon> SHOW ME
<zdobbie> nek Trust adapter je
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/mrezne-kartice-adapterji/trust-bluetooth-adapter-trust-bluetooth-40-18187
<jabuk1> TrustBluetooth adapter Bluetooth 4.0 (18187)| mimovrste=)
<jabuk1> Priročen majhen adapter vam bo omogoča povezovanje različnih naprav na računalnik brez dodatnih kablov. Izredno majhna naprava se skorajda popolnoma pogrezne v vaš USB priključek in je ne opazite. Podpira novo bluetooth tehnologijo 4.0. Adapter deluje tudi s starejšimi verzijami bluetooth.
<CrazyLemon> tole ?
<zdobbie> https://www.trust.com/en/product/18187-bluetooth-4-0-adapter
<jabuk1> Trust.com - Bluetooth 4.0 Adapter
<jabuk1> Ultra small Bluetooth 4.0 USB adapter to wirelessly connect your notebook with your smartphone, tablet or other Bluetooth device
<CrazyLemon> torej..tisto kar sm linkal
<CrazyLemon> to maš na linuksih?
<zdobbie> na linuxu
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> hvala lepa
<zdobbie> ni za kaj
<zdobbie> never forget
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-30
<speed-> jo
<zdobbie> :(
<speed-> ha?
<idioterna> kaj se kisas, zdobbie ?
<zdobbie> shitday
<speed-> why?
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> o/
<idioterna> why shitday?
<zdobbie> TBD
<speed-> BTC to 2k?
<speed-> :p
<zdobbie> that would be a gr8day
<idioterna> really?
<speed-> yup yup
<msev-> haha slogan ene delavnice "nastopaj kot TED" -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVIYL71ZtRo (TED Talks :D)
<jabuk1> Ted Funniest Scenes/Lines HD - UPDATED VERSION!!!! - YouTube
<jabuk1> This is an updated version!!!!!!! I got a mixture of some of the funniest scenes and lines from Ted. There are no spoilers. I own ABSOLUTLEY NOTHING!!!! ALL ...
<msev-> dz0ny, a ta chipset s905x al neki je dobr za kodi poganjat?
<msev-> ej a bi mi kdo od vs stuneal pide na kvadrokopterju? za 6pack pira :D
<dz0ny> ce bos mel 1 plugin :)
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 3.km  S od Å MARTNA OB PAKI @30/01/2018 09:41:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.36+N,+15.03+E
<dz0ny> pr vsem tem je io problem
<sasa84> dz0ny, kakšen tomato si ti men naštimal od shibbya? :P
<dz0ny> tomato is dead
<dz0ny> stare verzije se u easy poheka
<sasa84> :o
 * sasa84 ima tomato od shibbya!!!
<idioterna> ja flashej sasa84
<sasa84> idioterna, kaj pa se da zdej? dd-wrt?
<idioterna> jsm bl za openwrt sicer ampak mislm da ddwrt je bl prjazn do uporabnika
<idioterna> ker router pa mas?
<speed-> openwrt je zakon
<dz0ny> mhm
<sasa84> oldskul ...linksys wrt54gl
<idioterna> aha ja pol kr openwrt
<idioterna> ma da dela
<metalcamp> why not lede?
<dz0ny> lede gre nazaj v openwrt
<dz0ny> lede == openwrt
<msev-> dz0ny, bom mel plugin, ker plugin je pa treba met :D
<metalcamp> dz0ny: u, pa res
<metalcamp> TIL
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8310.00, low: 8238.00, high: 9126.86, bid: 8300.01, ask: 8310.00
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 904.01954894 (0.108708 BTC)
<sasa84> uuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok maš bitkojnov in zakaj jih nimaš? :P
<zdobbie> bil je pameten in prodal pri 18k
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 10350.00, low: 10178.54, high: 11305.00, bid: 10330.20, ask: 10350.00
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PulyojBwISs
<jabuk1> Insurgency: Sandstorm - Teaser Trailer [Coming 2018: PS4, Xbox One, PC] - YouTube
<jabuk1> Fight across a modern battlefield in Insurgency: Sandstorm, expanding the original Insurgency formula, all while retaining its lethal tactical action! Watch ...
<metalcamp> ain't nobody got time for that
<CrazyLemon> find time!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 0,00000
<CrazyLemon> beware..cifro sem zaokrožil na 5 decimalk!
<pitastrudl> wow
<pitastrudl> sickk
<pitastrudl> samo bo Å¡e vedno source engine?
<pitastrudl> inb4 new source engine 2
<pitastrudl> soon @ csgo
<zdobbie> adjust for Valve
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope
<CrazyLemon> unity?
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: find: ‘time’: No such file or directory
<metalcamp> well...
<CrazyLemon> oz. tist engine ki dela na linuksih ter windows
<pitastrudl> maybe je ue4
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> ue4 it is
<pitastrudl> pol je verjetno unity
<pitastrudl> afaik ue4 ni na linuxih?
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> eu4
<CrazyLemon> ue4*
<pitastrudl> pol je unity
<CrazyLemon> This first release of Unreal Engine 4 is just the beginning. In the C++ code, you can see many new initiatives underway, for example to support Oculus VR, Linux, Valve’s Steamworks and Steam Box efforts, and deployment of games to web browsers via HTML5.  It’s all right there, in plain view, on day one of many years of exciting and open development ahead!
<pitastrudl> oy vey
<sasa84> kulči CrazyLemon
#ubuntu-si 2018-01-31
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7941.13, low: 7670.60, high: 8981.70, bid: 7941.13, ask: 7954.96
<zdobbie> any month now
<metalcamp> o/
<speed-> juhuhu
<speed-> way down we goo goooo
<dz0ny> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 888.76904723 (0.108697 BTC)
<napsy> https://imgur.com/2UemVBa
<jabuk1> Trying out a VR slide - GIF on Imgur
<jabuk1> Post with 0 views. Trying out a VR slide
<sasa84> miiiiijaaaauuuuuuu
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> jutro slax0r :D
<sasa84> eloooow idioterna :D
<idioterna> sup
<slax0r> DMF :/
<slax0r> that's what sup
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8235.14, low: 7670.60, high: 8809.13, bid: 8235.14, ask: 8249.79
<slax0r> 2k by march?
<msev-> kaj so to ti g-w-5 itd warehousei od gearbesta
<msev-> a so to EU warehousi
<sasa84> .g dmf
<sasa84> slax0r: dimetilformamid al drug master file? :P
<slax0r> sasa84: Dimethylformamide je drugace
<slax0r> ampak mislim Deadly Man Flu
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> aja, si prav napisala, sorry :D
<slax0r> dyslexia me je malo zavedla :)
<sasa84> a rse et ej? :D
<slax0r> en "M" mi je pobegnil :D
<slax0r> I blame msev-
<sasa84> al pa CrazyLeMMMMMMMon
<sasa84> crazyLAMEon :D
<sasa84> zakaj CrazyLemon ne goflja več tolk kokr včasih?
<sasa84> a počiva?
<sasa84> če bo tko, bo treba yanga nazaj poklicat, da ne bo vse to zamrlo :D
<slax0r> cazy lame on
<slax0r> crazy*
<slax0r> nice
 * slax0r high fives sasa84 
<sasa84> *high five*
<msev-> a morm js začet spet več spraševat
<msev-> a me hočte aktivirat :D
<msev-> sasa84 samo rabi enega da se pogovarja z njo :)
<sasa84> ja... mal sem osamljena  a veš :P
<sasa84> ne rabim dost...samo nekej besed tolažbe :P
<idioterna> sasa84: a pridem u rakek ksn dan
<idioterna> greva do planine
<msev-> sasa84 mal si pomagaš s športom ane...a pozimi tut kolesariš tko kot idioterna?
<msev-> pa sj ženske s tem nebi smele met problema k nas zmerm cca 5 tipov čaka v vrsti :D
<slax0r> in od teh 5 je vedno vsaj en msev- ;)
<sasa84> brb, kosilo :D
<slax0r> dtek
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> haha
<b4d> slax0r: hahahah
<msev-> itak morm bit aktiven na različnih frontah
<b4d> msev-: kako gre kej? Nic se vec ne pohvalis, nobene fotke, nic
<msev-> ma mel sm dva mesca pavze
<msev-> pol sm pa spet začel
<b4d> dva meseca? kako ti je pa to ratalo? kaj si pa delal?
<b4d> in trenutno stanje?
<msev-> zle za vikend je bla ena medicinska sestra za eno glavo višja od mene, huda športnica povsod se zapelje s kolesom pol pa še odlaufa tm :D
<msev-> preveč ekstremno zame
<msev-> mislm ne da se mi tok športat js grem pač na goro pol pa z avtom dol :D
<msev-> mislm domov hočm rečt
<b4d> msev-: jah bi vsaj un tvoj fitbit izkoristu
<msev-> tko rekla je da ona noče da jo peljem po nevem kašnih slapovih pa to, da nebi hodila po gorah bla bla...da njej je sam važn da nardi določeno število km :D
<msev-> men pa to ni fajn js rd vidm kj lepga zravn :)
<b4d> msev-: obup
<msev-> haha :D
<b4d> mislim ona, ti mas prav
<msev-> problem je bil v glavnem v tem da je bla za 1 glavo višja od mene :D
<msev-> naju je oba motil, bl njo :D
<b4d> na KI je kaj novih al nic?
<msev-> z eno bom zj sodeloval neki...me je čekirala v menzi :), pol pa čez 1 uro mi je pa povedal Perdih da bom skupaj z njo pisal en review članek :D
<b4d> hehe lepo
<msev-> tko da kaj pa vem :) bom poizkusu...
<b4d> link to fb :D
<msev-> nevem še čist točn kko se piše pa to mislm da ji je Katja ime, tut to nevem čist točn :)...je reku da mi jo bo enkrat natančno predstavu...neka magistrska študentka je pomoje :)
<msev-> z eno z jesenic se furam zj na šiht drgač...ta bi bla optimalna se skoz hecava, sam ma tipa...ampak je neki jamrala da jima ne gre...sam zj k sm po enmu cajtu spet prašal jima pa kao spet gre :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti gofljaš še zame :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a si se upokojil :D včasih si bil pravi moderator ubuntu-si :D
<msev-> #halloffame
<CrazyLemon> sej sm Å¡e zdaj..a nisem?!!?
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8112.60, low: 7670.60, high: 8542.25, bid: 8100.01, ask: 8121.12
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 901.10415199 (0.109743 BTC)
<msev-> sam Å¡e za kripto gainse gleda
<msev-> sam to ga Å¡e zanima :D
<msev-> b4d, uglavnm nč tazga oprijemljivega glede bejb, še zmerm tko da kdaj mi kj rata, sam nč dolgoročnga :D
<b4d> msev-: skoda
<b4d> jebes, posveti se karieri :D
<idioterna> lol no
<jabuk1> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<sasa84> lol :)
<sasa84> berem msev- ...LOL LOL LOL
<sasa84> msev-: življenje ni potica
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> i'm not in the market
<idioterna> tko da jsm sam za tolazbo
<idioterna> nism uzaljen ce rece da ma ze z drugim zmenek
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/groups/sluzbezadeveloperje/permalink/849557345224465/
<jabuk1> Službe za developerje Public Group | Facebook
<jabuk1> Službe za developerje has 539 članov. Ta skupina je namenjena matchmakingu med developerji in job providerji. Oglasi za devjobe ne bodo ocenjevani po...
<CrazyLemon> evo.. zemanta poskuša nadomestit jureta
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a ti hodiš v kakšno službo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 btc is life!
<sasa84> achso
<msev-> sasa84 kaj pa ti pa fantje a kj hodš na zmenke :D
<sasa84> msev-: ne hodim na zmenke.... imam nekoga :)
<metalcamp> *apply water to the burned area*
<msev-> hahah :D
<sasa84> idioterna: valda, 1x greva z biciklom ;)
<idioterna> sasa84: o, lepo
<idioterna> da mas nekoga
<msev-> evo evo sm vedu, vedno majo babe nekoga #theoryconfirmed :D
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/t6R5VyaYuzo
<jabuk1> Cyclist hit by jumping kangaroo - YouTube
<jabuk1> Subscribe to Cycling Weekly here: https://www.youtube.com/user/CyclingWeekly1?sub_confirmation=1 Kangaroo jumps across road and hits cyclist in Australia. Vi...
<idioterna> sasa84: mal si zvenela potrto prej
<idioterna> s kolesom pa morva jit ja
<sasa84> mal se hecam :)
<msev-> + 5 tipov čaka v vrsti zravn
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> da mi mal razkazes notranjske poti
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 does 'he' need batteries to operate?
<CrazyLemon> :p
 * CrazyLemon hides
<msev-> haha awesome
<idioterna> tut js rabm baterije
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kaj pa če je she? :P
<idioterna> ce hocm operirat
<msev-> idioterna je droid
<idioterna> itak se da pa cist uredu z zapestjem krozit tut ce ni baterij
<msev-> its all in the wrist :D
<sasa84> idioterna: lahko greva mimo planine do logatca... to je taka luštna tura
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> aja, zadnjič sem vidla, da bo tista firma, ki je delala robote za moške, delala tud robote za ženske
<idioterna> to je kr uredu ja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je ful zadovoln in zadovoljen
<CrazyLemon> yes i am!
<sasa84> pobje, pridem nazaj!
<sasa84> cya!
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 9964.71, low: 9514.96, high: 10451.40, bid: 9964.74, ask: 9989.06
<zdobbie> huzzah
<dz0ny> .BTC ETH
<dz0ny> .eth eurć
<jabuk1> Nau Å¡lo. Poskusi .eth eur ali .eth usd
<dz0ny> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 891.12340273 (0.111283 BTC)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nau Å¡lo :D :D :D
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> .eth skr
<jabuk1> Nau Å¡lo. Poskusi .eth eur ali .eth usd
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> .g žwdmqwfdjnn
<sasa84> .yt keofnoQNCOWEBV
<jabuk1> Ni zadetka
<sasa84> .SEEN CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> ena za msev- https://i.imgur.com/wj01VN8.png
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kaj pa zame dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> sasa84: https://i.imgur.com/PinlNu6.png
<sasa84> uuuuuu, good one goooooood!!!
<CrazyLemon> but not really tho
<CrazyLemon> .yt alltta bucket
<jabuk1> AllttA (20syl & Mr. J. Medeiros) - Bucket (from "The Upper Hand" album) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7CgwjZAbFw
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNbxwv-HNCY
<jabuk1> Amazon "Alexa Loses Her Voice" Super Bowl Commercial 2018 - YouTube
<jabuk1> Check out the Amazon "Alexa Loses Her Voice" Super Bowl Commercial 2018 with Gordon Ramsay, Cardi B, Rebel Wilson and Anthony Hopkins! You can see all the co...
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi mogl napisat kej o libreoffice 6.0?
<pitastrudl> big news
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R1QB0m91RY
<jabuk1> Highasakite - Samurai Swords (Acoustic Version) - YouTube
<jabuk1> Highasakite - Samurai Swords (Acoustic Version) Recorded live at Propeller Music Division Studio B Stream/Download the song here: https://highasakite.lnk.to/...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če želiš..i won't mind
<zdobbie> niti 'prosim' ni reku!
<sasa84> ja zdobbie ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prosim? če želiš..i won't mind
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScYUA51-POQ
<jabuk1> GovSat-1 Launch - YouTube
<jabuk1> SpaceX is targeting launch of the GovSat-1 satellite to a Geostationary Transfer Orbit (GTO) from Space Launch Complex 40 (SLC-40) at Cape Canaveral Air Forc...
<CrazyLemon> T-90'
<CrazyLemon> T-20
<zdobbie> dans pristaja ksn stage?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<CrazyLemon> falcon 9
<CrazyLemon> naslednji teden bo mal bl zanimivo :)
<CrazyLemon>  SpaceX will not attempt to recover Falcon 9’s first stage after launch.
<CrazyLemon> wait..what
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne?!?!
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-01
<speed-> jutro
<b4d> jutro
<sasa84> jou jou
<metalcamp> jutro
<idioterna> o
<msev-> <CrazyLemon>  SpaceX will not attempt to recover Falcon 9’s first stage after launch. --> možn da je že tok star da ga bojo kr stran vrgl :D
<msev-> dz0ny, thanks :D a mi boš dal delat tako majco :P
<Matthai> hoj, a kdo upoirablja Skype for Business?
<sasa84> nope... just skype for n00bs :D
<speed-> .btc
<speed-> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7503.21, low: 7474.01, high: 8286.00, bid: 7509.30, ask: 7528.81
<speed-> \o/
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 9455.99, low: 9333.00, high: 10324.00, bid: 9457.00, ask: 9469.66
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon! novica objavljena
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> a tole mal pada tile bitcoini?
<sasa84> .btc etr
<jabuk1> Nau Å¡lo. Poskusi .btc eur ali .btc usd.
<sasa84> če nau....pa nau
<sasa84> a ma že kdo libreoffice 6.0??
<napsy> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t712331/p5809282#p5809282
<napsy> lol
<jabuk1> "Talenti" na slovenskih cestah @ Slo-Tech
<msev-> lol zelo jim je všeč beseda debil
<msev-> :D
<metalcamp> define zelo
<msev-> kle v enmu chatu neki berem in je rekla ena bejba enmu tipu da je liml..kaj to pomen? :D
<msev-> ker kao ni povedou da gre na nek salsa festival :D
<b4d> msev-: kaj ti to stalkas? :d
<sasa84> a ne veš kaj je liml? :)
<b4d> sasa84: pravkar loadam
<b4d> v5 je na OSX porazna
<b4d> na meji neuporabnega
<CrazyLemon> this ubuntu tho.. včasih kr loada 'kr nek' session
<CrazyLemon> potem me pa kr odjavi vn in vrže login screen
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 super! zdobbie ti se bo zahvalil
<msev-> to je ta naša salsa grupca
<msev-> eni so se zmenl da grejo na en festival in men pa Å¡e eni k sva med top 4 proji niso povedal :P
<b4d> msev-: nisem si mislil da bom na linux kanalu slisal taksno izjavo ČD
<msev-> so naja vn "skenslal" in je rekla zj ta moja soplesalka da je un liml :D
<b4d> damn
<b4d> msev-: in soplesalka, se caka na obravnavo ali je ze mimo
<b4d> sasa84: kaj je liml
<msev-> b4d, huda k svina pa top karakter sam ma tipa...plezalca k je bistveno bl zdefiniran kot js in bistveno boljši plezalec tut :D
<msev-> pa skupi živita že :D
<msev-> drgač bi takoj vstopil v igro :D
<msev-> moj guess je da je liml..mehak penis :D, any other guesses?
<b4d> msev-: skoda ane
<sasa84> liml pomen ... mehkužec, nič od njega, ipd
<msev-> aha close sm bil
<b4d> sasa84: evo libre 6, odzivnost je precej boljsa
<b4d> celo uporabno
<b4d> mi pa se vedno na OSX neke tezave dela zaokrozevanje
<b4d> na linuxu tega problema ni
<sasa84> tudi meni je 6ka kul
<sasa84> pa ribbon mi ni glih ok.. imam raje default b4d
<b4d> ribbona na osx pomojem splox ni
<b4d> ce enablam openGL crasha vse skupaj :D
<sasa84> b4d, ribbon naštimaš tako, da omogočiš poskusne funkcije... pri možnostih pod napredno
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wmapa5533cisbus/Izbor_001.bmp?dl=0
<sasa84> tole
<jabuk1> Dropbox - Izbor_001.bmp
<jabuk1> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<sasa84> pa imaš potem pod postavitev orodne vrstice
<b4d> uf, lahko izberem zdej notebookbar ki je grozen :D
<msev-> el lynxlynxlynx a tale grapa "Plazje" tm iz Mangartskih jezer na sedlo je pa lažja? v primerjavi z Jalovškim ozebnikom al pa Turskim žlebom?
<lynxlynxlynx> še nisem smučal, je pa kar popularna
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kje si dobila 6ko? prek PPA?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, včeraj zloudala na strani, danes preko ppa
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7120.00, low: 7061.10, high: 8186.86, bid: 7085.51, ask: 7120.00
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 841.7609056 (0.115646 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> oh..its happening
<sasa84> tale etherum pa dobiva a ne?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> že dlje časa je med 800 in 900
<CrazyLemon> včasih skoči do 1000 ampak redko
<CrazyLemon> btc je pa po dolgem času okrog 7000
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSkwY9EuP5E
<jabuk1> ABSURD Priest on Graziella vs cycling -WATCH UNTIL THE END - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://betanews.com/2018/02/01/microsoft-linux-skype-snap/
<jabuk1> Microsoft releases Skype as a Snap for Linux
<jabuk1> While Microsoft has long been viewed as an enemy of the Linux community -- and it still is by some -- the company has actually transformed into an open source champion. Not only does Microsoft release software for Linux, such as PowerShell Core 6.0, but it is even serving distros in its software store for Windows. Let's not forget that Microsoft even offers Linux virtual machines in Azure.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zato pa so ceste tko prazne, ko farmojštr k maš šiba :D
<sasa84> Well if anyone had doubts... this video is proof that there's a God out there... otherwise this priest would have never made it to mass.﻿
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-02
<metalcamp> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6825.00, low: 6606.00, high: 8152.43, bid: 6781.12, ask: 6825.00
<metalcamp> 2k soon
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6623.70, low: 6600.00, high: 8000.00, bid: 6610.00, ask: 6646.38
<zdobbie> said it
<matjaz> dz0ny, weather report
<dz0ny> dez :)
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> das weird
<speed-> juhuhuh
<speed-> BTC BTC!!
<speed-> https://twitter.com/Crypto_Joe_/status/959351449422614528
<jabuk1> Crypto Joey #AltsAreCrack 🐶 on Twitter: "Sinking ship pattern spotted on Coinbase $btc… "
<napsy> https://github.com/pdevty/xvideos
<jabuk1> GitHub - pdevty/xvideos: scrapes the HTML of xvideos.com for go
<jabuk1> scrapes the HTML of xvideos.com for go
<napsy> why not :)
<b4d> boring friday
<pitastrudl> nsjegc
<pitastrudl> snjegc*
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6826.27, low: 6000.00, high: 7525.85, bid: 6802.14, ask: 6824.62
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 732.330988938 (0.108452 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> 6k.. neat
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/27368373_10159958819025652_2434563405191364318_o.jpg?oh=821fa92317c742bd81c70335a2b981cf&oe=5AE77288
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/trendi/odnosi/slovenka-in-anglez-sta-se-spoznala-prek-tinderja-video-459030
<jabuk1> Slovenka in Anglež sta se spoznala prek Tinderja #video - siol.net
<jabuk1> Iščete ljubezen svojega življenja, a ste nad vsem, kar poznate do zdaj, že obupali? Potem je čas, da se lotite spoznavanja novih ljudi na drugačen način.
<CrazyLemon> #msevisnext
<msev-> tooo CrazyLemon #heartisthestrongestmuscle
<msev-> thanks for believing in me :)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6780.20, low: 6000.00, high: 7330.00, bid: 6780.17, ask: 6810.50
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 712.828806276 (0.103993 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-03
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7176.00, low: 6000.00, high: 7301.64, bid: 7156.15, ask: 7175.99
<zdobbie> next time ... 2k definitely
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -0.9°C @03.02.2018 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 96% severovzhodnik 4.11 m/s (14.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:23:48, Kulminacija: 12:17:48, Sončni zahod: 17:11:49
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 9ur 48min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> dz0ny, a kej vidš skoz okna? :D
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 7400.24, low: 6528.00, high: 7421.80, bid: 7400.01, ask: 7400.24
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 782.3609231 (0.105627 BTC)
<upd_> l
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-04
 * sasa84 pokuka ven iz snega
<sasa84> helou miške :D
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> dan
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<sasa84> o/
<sasa84> o\ (to pomen, da salutiram) :D
<idioterna> ok
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6839.22, low: 6738.82, high: 7629.99, bid: 6803.82, ask: 6824.26
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 708.914386235 (0.101569 BTC)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> m?
 * sasa84 salutira o\ padlemu junaku CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> a dz0ny Å¡e zmer kida?
<idioterna> dunno
<CrazyLemon> o7
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, te kar pogrešam na tem kanalu a veš ...
<sasa84> postal si molčeč, oddaljuješ se od nas ...
<sasa84> še jabuk se večkrat oglas
<idioterna> ane
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> naju z idioterna kar mal skrbi... a ješ mumile?
<idioterna> ma jsm anarhist, me ne skrbi tok, nej je mamile ce jih ma rad
<sasa84> sam se nč ne pozna...
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> slax0r je čist up, ko dobi svojo dozo
<Guest37768> hey
<Guest37768> 16 let
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i'm just lurking :)
<CrazyLemon> trenutno iščem znake za oblačila v vektorskem formatu :D
<sasa84> u...zanimiv :)
 * CrazyLemon dela sestrični vizitko za oblačila
<sasa84> ooooo, priden CrazyLemon !
<dz0ny> sasa84: glih hike sm koncal
<CrazyLemon> zihr si peljal dronea na sprehod :)
<sasa84> dz0ny ma drona? :)
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> mal je pihal
<dz0ny> pa tezko je vzletet ce mas 60cm snega
<dz0ny> v bistvu prstat :)
<dz0ny> v zadnje sem mal cvikal k je mal po svoje sel
<dz0ny> sasa84: a nis vidla https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214975250525617
<jabuk> Janez Troha - Podlož v ozadju Cerkniško jezero | Facebook
<jabuk> Podlož v ozadju Cerkniško jezero
<sasa84> dz0ny, a sva midva frenda na fb?
<dz0ny> dunno :)
<sasa84> ooooo kok lepi posnetki!!!
<CrazyLemon> še vedno mu nisi odgovoril na kateri višini si letu !!!!!!
<dz0ny> 500
<dz0ny> sam pristanek je bil na 450m
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DVIOku-VAAAg7di.jpg:large
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6727.44, low: 6550.00, high: 7629.99, bid: 6727.45, ask: 6764.17
<sasa84> LOL CrazyLemon :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 copycat :/
<zdobbie> meow
<sasa84> mijauuuu
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-28
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> o/
<tadej> hej majstri
<tadej> z netplan se tepem
<tadej> kir genij je tole tako ZELO zakompliciral
<sasa84> jou jou
<LurkBaRu69> https://img.izismile.com/img/img12/20190126/640/dumb_or_genius_you_decide_640_high_15.jpg
<LurkBaRu69> uh, pozabu rejoinat ko se je nick neki spreminju
<sasa84> ooo helou helou CrazyLemon !!
<CrazyLemon> sup
<idioterna> dan
<sasa84> ooo idioterna :)
<sasa84> pr vas kej sneg pada?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> v kleti sm pa zaroletan
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> s čim se zdej ukvarjaš?
<CrazyLemon> pri nas ne pada... just fyi
<idioterna> sasa84: muziko poslusam :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, čestitke! lahko ohraniš mirne živce!
<sasa84> idioterna, nice nice. kaj pa, če smem vprašat
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnkWkRXgk1w
<linkdoggo> ^ lofi hip hop radio - beats to sleep/chill to - YouTube ^
<idioterna> tole ze 12 ur :)
<idioterna> vidm da je ze 2 tedna nazaj zacel streamat
<sasa84> hehe, mucka je da best!
<idioterna> uredu je ja
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGwVvePQc0Q
<linkdoggo> ^ Glass: Complete Piano Etudes - YouTube ^
<sasa84> tole jaz
<sasa84> no cat :\
<sasa84> jo mam pa for real ;)
<idioterna> ja js mam tut dolija for real
<idioterna> a, klavir
<idioterna> mi mamo to kr doma
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBpC1MIWwT8
<linkdoggo> ^ brahms - YouTube ^
<sasa84> idioterna, suni?
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker fucked up update pa je zdaj zje.. ubuntu?!
<CrazyLemon> če se ne dotikam nekaj sekund miške/tipkovnice gre kr v screensaver
<CrazyLemon> oziroma monitor gre v standby
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> 18.10 CrazyLemon
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mja..smth was f---ed up
<CrazyLemon> reboot solved it
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a greš danger zone :
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> js dons ne morm k je nov tru ditektiv
<CrazyLemon> js sm Å¡e vedno na episode 1 :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/top-dog.jpg
<CrazyLemon> looks like a scene from True Detective
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/yellow-ljubljana.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..a greš danger zone al ne upaš?!
<CrazyLemon> sej bova skupaj igrala no!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, danger zone?
<sasa84> lahko!
<sasa84> ampak verjetno si že tam :\
<sasa84> nope, ni te :\
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-29
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> jutroo
<sasa84> jou jou jou mali sončki!
<sasa84> wejki wejki slax0r
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/j9ajsCw.jpg
<slax0r> da ne bom ravno ASCIIart spamal
<sasa84> anal slax0r ?!
<idioterna> why not
<idioterna> aja no forced pounding je mogoce mal ekstremn sport
<slax0r> depends
<msev-> te k dovoljo v ritko so kr redke :D
<msev-> sj niti nevem če bi probal to
<idioterna> ja 10% jih redno to prakticira
<idioterna> also "redke" je napacna beseda
<idioterna> k ni na zenski spol omejeno
<slax0r> sasa84: cist sokirana
<idioterna> ja je lahko kr kulturni shock to
<Grega> serbus mafia.. ko ste že pri tej temi, se bom še jaz vmešal.. ker sem čisto v riti.. :)
<idioterna> morte si ksne prjatle z jugovzhodne azije dobit, tam se jim ni nerodno o teh receh pogovarjat
<idioterna> Grega: kaj te pa tare?
<Grega> https://prnt.sc/mdm1nt
<linkdoggo> ^ Screenshot by Lightshot ^
<Grega> tam ob cca 3-4 ponoči se nabije cpu load
<Grega> potem je malo on-off, ob cca 15h pa popusti in je čist ok
<sasa84> slax0r, jaz nimam nič proti, če kdo to počne ... fenica pa nisem
<sasa84> ne vem ... mogoče bi mogla probat, ampak mi res nekok ne paše
<idioterna> Grega: bolj prodrobno bos moral ugotovit
<idioterna> Grega: server-status si enablaj da vidis kdo pa kaj zahteva, da tok cpuja kuri
<sasa84> Grega, mogoče ponoč kej počne ... ker je glih taa tema :P
<idioterna> ja sam je napisal da do 15h traja
<idioterna> takrat pa ni vec tema
<idioterna> sasa84: ja za probat rabis partnerja, ki mu lahko zaupas
<idioterna> v zadnjih casih pravijo da je to najbolj pogosto kr igraca
<slax0r> sasa84: saj sam tvoj wejki wejki me je spomnu na tisto slikco :D
<Grega> idioterna: bulim že par dni v ta server-status, pa nič uporabnega ne razberem :(
<idioterna> Grega: jsm ze mal pozabil, ampak tiste crke pomenijo, v kaksnem stanju je request
<idioterna> ceprov v temle htopu je videt
<idioterna> kot da ti php-fpmji ruzijo
<idioterna> ne vem pa zakaj je 100% cpu na httpdjih
<slax0r> Grega: wp page?
<Grega> je nekaj wp-ja vmes, ampak dvomim, da je krivec
<idioterna> a vidis urlje in vhoste ki kurijo cpu?
<idioterna> ponavadi sta en ali dva
<sasa84> bbl
<Grega> ne znam tega razbrat.. počakam 10min, da se nabije load in postam output
<Grega> https://ruf.si/server-status.html
<linkdoggo> ^ Apache Status ^
<sasa84> kje smo ostal :D
<idioterna> Grega: to zgleda k da nben site ne zre ful
<slax0r> sasa84: v riti ocitno.. Grega se ni resil problema
<sasa84> grega je obupal
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve zakaj the fudge je ipv6 lease time 15min ?! v openwrt je lease time na 24h
<speed-> hai
<slax0r> speed-: drugec.. :)
<speed-> eh
<speed-> zajebal si me
<speed-> telko ka znas
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> oproste :(
<slax0r> nasa je kriva
<slax0r> si premislila, ka nede pice, ka ideva k enomi pajdasi..
<speed-> ja ja vredik je
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> sup speed-
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-30
<napsy> ma kdo izkusnje z Jiro?
<zdobbie> run away
<napsy> zanima me ce se lahka reporti exportajo na nek berljiv nacin
<napsy> a, se da :)
<zdobbie> dunno, I ran away
<napsy> mislim, I used to be a hater
<napsy> ko zacnes uporablat pa deluje kar dobro :)
<napsy> se prej smo uporablal Taiga
<napsy> pa ni to to
<sasa84> ooo jutro mucki ;)
<sasa84> živjo napsy
<napsy> ziv ziv
<idioterna> dan
<sasa84> dan idioterna
<speed-> jira brrrrr
<sasa84> oj speed-
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga
<zdobbie> jiraaaa
<pitastrudl> zivjo
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> je že čez 12to, si zamudu jutro :D
<slax0r> UGT
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<sasa84> xoxo
<gregor3000> hitro vprašanje, hardware tema - včasih, ko prižgem PC se ne vrti ventilator od napajalnika. to povzroči pregrevanje. če vidim, malo potrkam po PSU in se začne vrteti - problem rešen. to je treba menjati PSU, a ne? hočem reči OS ne vpliva na ventilator pri PSU, kajne?
<gregor3000> pa dober večer :-)
<CrazyLemon> gregor3000 res je
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko zamenjaš samo ventilator.. ampak ja ne škodi nov PSU
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> še če je zeroRPM ..pol je pa zmaga :)
<gregor3000> hmm a to nekatreri PSU ne morejo poganjati novejših intelovih procesorjev ali kaj? razmišljam da bi vzel Napajalnik 550W LC-Power LC5550 V2.2 80 Bronze, ker gre za starejše komponente. to bo gotovo dovolj zaenkrat ker trenutno imamo 420 W LC ki niti 80 plus ni certificiran. ampak če bi kasneje nadgrajeval cel sistem, bi tak napajalnik lahko uporabil?
<gregor3000> se pravi ali se splača vložiti 50 EUR v to?
<gregor3000> ali je bolje kar nekaj cenejšega vzeti. ker trenutne komponente niti ne potrebujejo toliko moči
<CrazyLemon> odvisno od sistema..
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj PSUji ne bi mogli poganjat novejših procesorjev?
<CrazyLemon> grafična je tista k največ kuri.. CPUji tam 100+ W max
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko grafične lahko tudi 300+W
<gregor3000> ja ne vem če imam denar za tako grafično :-) recimo če bi k naajalniku dal en i5 ali Ryzen 5 in neko bolj vstopno grafično na primer 1040 ali 1050 nvidia bi to bilo verjetno bilo dovolj.
 * CrazyLemon ima ryzen in 1050 ti nvidio
<CrazyLemon> 65w je ryzen pa 65w je nvidia.. tko da 400+W je ok :)
<CrazyLemon> a kupiš ryzen 1600? :>
<gregor3000> ok potem 550W je čisto v redu, 400 W niti ni toliko cenejši.
<CrazyLemon> jaz imam 550w v trenutnem sistemu.. laufa brez težav
<gregor3000> kam si ga pa naj vtaknem? :-)
<gregor3000> trenutno imam projekt otroška soba, ko bo končano pride na vrsto kopalnica, potem pa kolikor ostane bom potreboval kake PC za otroke
<CrazyLemon> no recimo v otroško sobo lahk daš ryzen 1600 :))
<CrazyLemon> hm.. en na bolhi ga prodaja za 70€.. hmm
<gregor3000> ja, saj neki solidni procesor in grafika je dovolj po mojem. ampak grem po vrsti...
<gregor3000> čez novo leto sem imel nekaj časa in sem se čisto skoraj prestavil na linux. windows XP disk ostane za igre in na enem računalniku win7 za kakšne papirje vlagat. čeprav FURS ima zdaj celo deb datoteko za Ubuntu in dela tako enostavno, da nisem mogel verjet.
<gregor3000> potem sem dodal ventilator, ampak zdaj vidim da ta PSU crkuje. ker pa je kartica na tej mašini tudi rahlo problematična se znda zgoditi da kmalu crkne še ta zato moram imeti opcije.
<gregor3000> v glavnem kar nprej neki stroški. "kad krene, onda krene..."
<gregor3000> starejši sin že zna iskati po wikipediji za šolo in kaj celo naredi na računalniku za šolo, ta mali pa ravno odkriva minecraft. Glavni PC je zdaj precej zaseden, moramo pač razmisliti kako naprej.
<idioterna> gregor3000: otroci ne rabijo pcja, ampak gmajno
<CrazyLemon> ^
<gregor3000> idioterna: res je. pa okužbe da se zgradi odpornost. mi mamo takle. med tednom max 30 min youtube ali TV. računalnik se lahko tudi uporabi za iskanje dodatnih podatkov, razširjanje znanja (npr dodatni podatki v wikipediji). namesto 30 min youtube se lahko igra tudi igre za šolo (učimse).
<gregor3000> za vikend + petek se lahko uporabi 1 ura na dan za igre. pogoj je, da je narejena vsa domača naloga in če je napovedan test, da smo se naučili in ponovili.
<gregor3000> med počitnicami je možno imeti 1 uro iger na dan, vendar le če ne gremo na kakšen izlet v naravo ali če ostane kaj časa.
<gregor3000> tako da je kar na tesno. ampak ker sta dva pač zasedeta mašino.
<idioterna> pr nas ni nc omejen pa so kr skos zunej
<gregor3000> ampak kar gre in vesta da je meja. ampak vseeno je problem, ko jih pelješ na morje, drago plačaš hotel, potem pa jamrajo.
<gregor3000> ja to je odvisno kje si. no pa tudi koliko so stari. 5 letnega po mojem ne moreš samega pustii tekat naokoli po mestu.
<idioterna> aja ja, na robu ljubljane
<idioterna> za hiso pa gozd
<gregor3000> pa verjetno ne v blokovskem naselju.
<gregor3000> ma ja to je idealno.
<gregor3000> jaz sem v svojih letih vsak vikend preživel zunaj pri starem atu na deželi
<gregor3000> v teh letih
<CrazyLemon> edavki android app je pa kr v redu zadeva
<gregor3000> pa saj je tudi desktop verzija precej boljša kot je bila. prej sem vedno imel težave pri podpisni komponenti zdaj je šlo vse tekoče tudi na linux.
<gregor3000> no e-davki zdaj tako ali tako delujejo tudi preko gesla in uporabniškega imena.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-spying-raven/
<linkdoggo> ^ Exclusive: Ex-NSA cyberspies reveal how they helped hack foes of UAE https://tinyurl.com/y9qnsbs4 ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-01-31
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> bok
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/01/30/youtube-kids-expands-to-six-new-countries-including-the-return-of-croatia/
<linkdoggo> ^ https://tinyurl.com/y8t26hu5 ^
<CrazyLemon> 4 u kidz
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-01
<CrazyLemon> https://openwrt.org/releases/18.06/notes-18.06.2
<linkdoggo> ^ OpenWrt Project: OpenWrt 18.06.2 - Second Service Release - January 2019 ^
<CrazyLemon> tis out
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/8y-1h_C8ad8
<linkdoggo> ^ Not Everything Makes the Cut – Amazon Super Bowl LIII Commercial - YouTube ^
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-02
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, day of infamy je kul?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 its ok
<CrazyLemon> i prefer insurgency
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si že igrala danger zone'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> lets upgrade some sh1t
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, prej ko me ni blo.. sem igrala :)
<sasa84> insurgency sem imela.. pa mi ni blo bohvi kaj
<LurkBaRu69> https://youtu.be/URsW8K9kQK0
<linkdoggo> ^ Hampture - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meni je insurgency kul ker je fastpaced :)
<sasa84> drugače bi pa ful igrala kakšno igro kao ww1 al pa ww2 ... samo so vse plačljive
<sasa84> mi je pa brezveze dajat nevem kolk keša za to :)
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 multiplayer ali single player?
<sasa84> single
<CrazyLemon> nope..nič takega
<CrazyLemon> cod je včasih mel ful v redu single player ww1/2
<CrazyLemon> vem ker sm jo igral na windowsih..spomnim se sam da je bila rusija vmes
<CrazyLemon> torej ww1
<CrazyLemon> maybe it was 2.. idk
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja.. če želiš dobro igrico bo pač potrebno plačat
<CrazyLemon> razen če bi rada igrala tuxa!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je online multiplayer
<CrazyLemon> !
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tuxa tud igram!!!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> 1x mormo it furco s tuxom... mulli :D
<sasa84> multi
 * sasa84 Å¡iba ko strela!
<idioterna> hehe
<sasa84> damn, pri nas grmi :\
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> pa dez je ane
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> to pihanje se je zdej mal uneslo
<idioterna> upam da je v hribih sneg
<sasa84> dop je bilo pa kar... sosedu je cegle pometalo s strehe
<sasa84> pravjo da bo do 800
<idioterna> a sneg?
<idioterna> mislm mene skrbi krvavc
<idioterna> k dlje mi ni za hodt
<idioterna> do krvavca mi dost uizi znese
<idioterna> v torek sm su, je blo super
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/sonck-1.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/sonck-2.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/sonck-3.jpg
<sasa84> idioterna, prva slika je top!!!
<sasa84> a jo lahko nekomu pokažem? :D
<sasa84> rad smučaš idioterna ?
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> lahko pokazes in rad smucam :)
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-03
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<sasa84> !
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> jutro slax0r :)
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> kako kaj?
<idioterna> kr super
<idioterna> pa vi?
<e1e> dobr
<e1e> A ve kdo, zakaj noče oz kako dobit podnapise iz original dvd filma na vlc, označen je slovenščina, pa jih vseen ne kaže
<idioterna> hm, moralo bi kazt
<idioterna> kazat
<e1e> ja, moral bi...
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker noben več ne uporablja/gleda original dvd filmov :P
<e1e> hehe
<e1e> to mi ne pomaga ravno...
<lynxlynxlynx> spletni guruji, eno vprašanje: stran uporablja iframe, da naloži en formular z nepovezane strani. A prav zastopim, da stran ne more videt, kaj tja noter uporabnik vnaša?
<lynxlynxlynx> ni mi čist jasno, kako poteka komunikacija od brskalnika naprej; direkt v iframe al preko strani
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-27
<CrazyLemon> interesting..torej ssd ki je delal težave.. sedaj dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> twas all the mobos fault
<CrazyLemon> hm...
#ubuntu-si 2020-01-30
<slotechar4> crazy lemon
<slotechar4> ker kanal je od slotech
<slotechar4> bil si gor
<slotechar4> holy shit
<slotechar4> speed je kle
<slotechar4> same legende
<idioterna> meh
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-02
<napsy> lp
